# The PEARL Lovers Thread!



## bougainvillier

I have been hanging out in the Jewelry Box a lot recently, mainly in the Cartier and VCA threads - it's no secret that I dig golds. But honestly, pearls are truly my first love for jewelry, ever since I was a little girl... We all grow, over the years, I started to love yellow golds and diamonds, but pearls have always been held closely to my heart. 

I love them from faux to Mikimoto, and I love them as necklaces, studs, earnings, rings, bracelets, hairbands, and even on a nice pair of classy pumps (think Chanel)! I guess you can also say, it goes as far as pieces from big houses like VCA and Rolex, which are made out of Mother of Pearl. But really, there should be a dedicated love for those sweet beads, with that translucent glow and that nacreous and iridescent color!

This is a place to call out all the pearl lovers. Share, discuss and dream! (Mods - feel free to merge if there is a Pearl thread, I did not find any. Thank you!)


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I love pearls too. I always seem to love the single pearl pendants and drop earrings the most. I would love to see some pics and share in the love of pearls. This thread is certainly deserved. Yay!


----------



## Julide

Hi!!Pearl lover here!!!:salut:I too love them in all shapes and sizes, don't have a favorite as I like them all!! Sadly, don't have any pics to share at this time, but I hope to have some soon!!


----------



## prettysquare

Me too. Great thread OP. My pearl studs are my most worn and I love their range of colours. I never thought I'd get so much use out of a single strand necklace, but it's been something I wear to work more than anything else. 

I recently discovered Sophie Bille Brahe designs (she's a Danish designer). I like that she makes more contemporary gold and pearl pieces. Especially her rings. 
http://sophiebillebrahe.com/


----------



## bougainvillier

Glad to see you all! This is my little necklace collection. All costume


----------



## Molly0

Hi Bouganvillier!  I remember you from the Jade thread!
I have some pearl pictures to share. 
These are some freshwater pearl necklaces that I have collected over the years.


----------



## Molly0

Here are some vintage large mabe pearl earrings in 14k yellow gold. 
I never wear them, but I like to keep them because they make me think of Princess Diana.


----------



## Molly0

Also here are some large (10mm) earrings, bracelet, necklace. Not bought as a set, but I think they go together.


----------



## Molly0

One more to share. 
This is a vintage Dior costume pearl necklace.  It's costume, but it rivals "real" pearls.  It's nice and heavy, and fun to wear.


----------



## Molly0

A messy box of pearls:


----------



## Chanelconvert

Great thread! I've just bought my first mikimoto stud earrings. I will post photos as soon as I can. I've always had a soft spot for pearl earrings and I've got a couple of pairs and I need to gather for a family portrait.


----------



## rengb6

I love pearls. I have many different types and colors including baroque blue Akoya and golden South Sea studs. But my favorite are the Tahitian pearls! Their colors are so difficult to capture though. Please excuse the large pictures, I wasn't able to resize them.


----------



## MatAllston

rengb6 said:


> I love pearls. I have many different types and colors including baroque blue Akoya and golden South Sea studs. But my favorite are the Tahitian pearls! Their colors are so difficult to capture though. Please excuse the large pictures, I wasn't able to resize them.
> 
> View attachment 2831028
> 
> View attachment 2831027



Beautiful. I am considering getting a pair. May I ask how many mm are these and where you purchased them from?


----------



## rengb6

MatAllston said:


> Beautiful. I am considering getting a pair. May I ask how many mm are these and where you purchased them from?




Thank you! All of my pearls are purchased from Pearl Paradise. You could order straight through the website but for Tahitian pearls I prefer to have them hand selected so that I am sure to get the color I desire. They have a 'live chat' button and the employees on there are very helpful. Tell them what colors you are looking for (or show them a picture) and ask them to select a few options and email you pictures. This way you are sure not to be disappointed. Also, you can follow the Pearl Paradise blog. The owner of the company and his wife often post the most special pearls on the blog. That's where I selected the first pair. 

I am unsure what the size is on the first pair but the second pair is 8-9mm. I have small ear lobes and these just barely pull down. They also don't require the supports that my 9-10mm South Sea pearls require to stay upright.


----------



## MatAllston

rengb6 said:


> Thank you! All of my pearls are purchased from Pearl Paradise. You could order straight through the website but for Tahitian pearls I prefer to have them hand selected so that I am sure to get the color I desire. They have a 'live chat' button and the employees on there are very helpful. Tell them what colors you are looking for (or show them a picture) and ask them to select a few options and email you pictures. This way you are sure not to be disappointed. Also, you can follow the Pearl Paradise blog. The owner of the company and his wife often post the most special pearls on the blog. That's where I selected the first pair.
> 
> I am unsure what the size is on the first pair but the second pair is 8-9mm. I have small ear lobes and these just barely pull down. They also don't require the supports that my 9-10mm South Sea pearls require to stay upright.



Thank you so much for all the handful information. I am going to at a look at a few pairs in person to see which colors I like and I will then look into PP. Your Tahitians are stunning!


----------



## Chanelconvert

Here's my collection. I love the simplicity of pearls. The big picture on the bottom is my mikimoto pearls, you can't see a huge difference between the two earrings in this photo but it is significant in real life. Sorry for the large photo, I'm using my ipad.


----------



## bougainvillier

Molly0 said:


> Hi Bouganvillier!  I remember you from the Jade thread!
> 
> I have some pearl pictures to share.
> 
> These are some freshwater pearl necklaces that I have collected over the years.




Hi Molly! I remember you as well!!! Glad to see you here and wonderful collection! thanks for sharing


----------



## bougainvillier

Chanelconvert said:


> View attachment 2832167
> 
> 
> Here's my collection. I love the simplicity of pearls. The big picture on the bottom is my mikimoto pearls, you can't see a huge difference between the two earrings in this photo but it is significant in real life. Sorry for the large photo, I'm using my ipad.




That is so lovely! How would you compare the mikimoto with the other? The mikimoto looks a little pink in this picture. I guess there is more to it?


----------



## bougainvillier

I'm glad this thread is loved. 

Shameless to say, I love pearls but I don't own any real pearls right now (as far as I know). And all my pearls are gifts from my father and my boyfriend (now husband). The biggest problem I has was, I know little about it. And I think some nice faux pearls look as nice and just never took the time to learn about it. I started this thread not only that we can meet  and but also to learn. 

So any thought on faux vs real pearls? Do you wear both? Do you like them? Can you really tell the difference?


----------



## rengb6

bougainvillier said:


> I'm glad this thread is loved.
> 
> Shameless to say, I love pearls but I don't own any real pearls right now (as far as I know). And all my pearls are gifts from my father and my boyfriend (now husband). The biggest problem I has was, I know little about it. And I think some nice faux pearls look as nice and just never took the time to learn about it. I started this thread not only that we can meet  and but also to learn.
> 
> So any thought on faux vs real pearls? Do you wear both? Do you like them? Can you really tell the difference?




I can't tell the difference between real and faux pearls just by looking at them. However, you can feel the difference with your teeth (not recommended since it ruins the nacre on real pearls). I don't have anything against faux pearls, they are beautiful, but since good quality freshwater pearls are relatively inexpensive I'd prefer to buy those.


----------



## Molly0

The nacre on real pearls make them feel cold and have somewhat of a "drag" feel to the touch.  If you compare the two stands many times you will begin to feel the difference.  The tooth trick works too, but you have to be careful not to damage the pearl.


----------



## bags to die for

7mm keshi pearls from Paspaley with the VCA carnelian sweet earring.

Love love love Paspaley.


----------



## Chanelconvert

bougainvillier said:


> That is so lovely! How would you compare the mikimoto with the other? The mikimoto looks a little pink in this picture. I guess there is more to it?



There is no comparison. Before TPF , I would have been happy to just buy any Akoya pearls that looks good. But the more I read about mikimoto and learn about pearls, I just knew I have to have one. The pink iridescence is soooo beautiful and matches my daughter's dresses but you can ask an SA for a different irredescence colour. There was a thread here regarding pearl paradise??? And how they are comparable to the quality of mikimoto. I'm am so bad at doing my research so I would rather pay for premium and be guaranteed the quality than settle for something that I'm not sure of. I am also getting the cartier pearl pendant late next year. Can't wait!


----------



## Chanelconvert

bougainvillier said:


> I'm glad this thread is loved.
> 
> Shameless to say, I love pearls but I don't own any real pearls right now (as far as I know). And all my pearls are gifts from my father and my boyfriend (now husband). The biggest problem I has was, I know little about it. And I think some nice faux pearls look as nice and just never took the time to learn about it. I started this thread not only that we can meet  and but also to learn.
> 
> So any thought on faux vs real pearls? Do you wear both? Do you like them? Can you really tell the difference?



I would not know the difference and I wore a 10 mm fake on my DD's christening. With me, paying premium has always worked because all the expensive item I have are the ones that lasts.


----------



## PlaneGGirl

There is rarely a thread that I comment on, but I too am a pearl lover!! If I can figure out how to post photos, I'd love to share vintage mikimoto that I have been given. Meanwhile, I enjoy seeing everyone else's lovelies!


----------



## nexiv

Great thread! I'll be spending a lot of time in here I think 

I have literally only just started appreciating fine jewellery (this forum kicked me off!) and seeing as I'm saying hello to my thirties next month (eek!) I thought I should start building a modest collection of good quality pieces that I love. My first desire was a set of real pearls! 
I've worn costume pearls for the past couple of years now and I just adore them. I think it's because I can never make my mind up and settle on one thing I like, so when I wear pearls I'm wearing a collection of colours and hues, all which I love. Peach, ivory, cream, grey, beige and other neutrals are some of my favourite colours, so I properly feel like me when I'm wearing pearls.

I currently have a pair of inexpensive lavender button studs which I find myself putting on even when I'm slouching about the house, and for my 30th birthday and Christmas combined my parents are getting me a necklace. I'm so bloomin' excited to hold them!!


----------



## nexiv

bougainvillier said:


> So any thought on faux vs real pearls? Do you wear both? Do you like them? Can you really tell the difference?



I have nothing against faux pearls at all. I'm a stay at home mum and my partner earns a modest income, so most of the jewellery on this forum is like buried treasure to me!  So if I've wanted to enjoy pearls it's been of the faux variety.

I'd say an easy way to tell the difference would be the weight. Those little beauties are deceiving  I cannot wait to feel my girls in my hands and let them run over my fingers! (Sounded a bit erotic lol, but pearls get me so excited!)


----------



## bougainvillier

nexiv said:


> Great thread! I'll be spending a lot of time in here I think
> 
> I have literally only just started appreciating fine jewellery (this forum kicked me off!) and seeing as I'm saying hello to my thirties next month (eek!) I thought I should start building a modest collection of good quality pieces that I love. My first desire was a set of real pearls!
> I've worn costume pearls for the past couple of years now and I just adore them. I think it's because I can never make my mind up and settle on one thing I like, so when I wear pearls I'm wearing a collection of colours and hues, all which I love. Peach, ivory, cream, grey, beige and other neutrals are some of my favourite colours, so I properly feel like me when I'm wearing pearls.
> 
> I currently have a pair of inexpensive lavender button studs which I find myself putting on even when I'm slouching about the house, and for my 30th birthday and Christmas combined my parents are getting me a necklace. I'm so bloomin' excited to hold them!!



Glad to meet you here, *nexiv*, and welcome. Everyone has their own journey to fine jewels.  I was big on bags when I was in college and soon graduated into shoes/heels in grad school and I loved wearing them in school and when I first started to work. But that did not last too long as well - now I have a 2-year-old and sky high Louboutins are not for me anymore. Glad I found fine jewelry - just so easy and it goes with my lifestyle!

I love all the classics, and pearls, of course. I prefer simple and easy pieces, that I can wear everyday. My husband is actually very happy I stopped buy bags and shoes, since they take much more space than jewels.


----------



## bougainvillier

rengb6 said:


> I can't tell the difference between real and faux pearls just by looking at them. However, you can feel the difference with your teeth (not recommended since it ruins the nacre on real pearls). I don't have anything against faux pearls, they are beautiful, but since good quality freshwater pearls are relatively inexpensive I'd prefer to buy those.





Molly0 said:


> The nacre on real pearls make them feel cold and have somewhat of a "drag" feel to the touch.  If you compare the two stands many times you will begin to feel the difference.  The tooth trick works too, but you have to be careful not to damage the pearl.



Thanks for the info. So you just 'scratch' it with your tooth?


----------



## bougainvillier

PlaneGGirl said:


> There is rarely a thread that I comment on, but I too am a pearl lover!! If I can figure out how to post photos, I'd love to share vintage mikimoto that I have been given. Meanwhile, I enjoy seeing everyone else's lovelies!



Welcome, *PlaneGGirl*! Please do! We need more pictures, especially mod shots


----------



## Molly0

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks for the info. So you just 'scratch' it with your tooth?



Yes, you can lightly drag one across your tooth, then do the same with a costume one.  You will soon tell the difference.   Of course, you want them very very clean to touch your tooth tho'!  - And as was mentioned, not a good idea to do, with  a very expensive Mikimoto pearl!
The quality of the inexpensive fresh water pearls has so improved over the last few years, that I think costume pearls are going the way of the dinosaur lately.   Don't you?


----------



## BigAkoya

Chanelconvert said:


> There is no comparison. Before TPF , I would have been happy to just buy any Akoya pearls that looks good. But the more I read about mikimoto and learn about pearls, I just knew I have to have one. The pink iridescence is soooo beautiful and matches my daughter's dresses but you can ask an SA for a different irredescence colour. There was a thread here regarding pearl paradise??? And how they are comparable to the quality of mikimoto. I'm am so bad at doing my research so I would rather pay for premium and be guaranteed the quality than settle for something that I'm not sure of. I am also getting the cartier pearl pendant late next year. Can't wait!




Hi!  I am a major pearl lover and buy Mikimotos. I agree with you, there is no comparison.  I did a lot of research before diving into Mikimotos, and they are well worth the price.  Mikimotos are the only pearls I purchase now.  Glad to find another Mikimoto lover!  Mikimoto makes gorgeous pendants as well.  Not all their items are on their website, especially the larger pieces.  And definitely, not all the strands available are on their website.  Also, if you are looking for a particular size/length, they can custom make it for you as well.  Cartier is nice, but for pearls, I stay with Mikimoto, so don't blow them off just yet.  Check around with the Mikimoto store.

And, I am like you... I only like Akoyas.  South Seas are big, but the luster is not there.  It's too satiny for me, and I prefer a glass glow.  The larger akoyas are beautiful (e.g. 9.5mm).


----------



## bougainvillier

Molly0 said:


> Yes, you can lightly drag one across your tooth, then do the same with a costume one.  You will soon tell the difference.   Of course, you want them very very clean to touch your tooth tho'!  - And as was mentioned, not a good idea to do, with  a very expensive Mikimoto pearl!
> 
> The quality of the inexpensive fresh water pearls has so improved over the last few years, that I think costume pearls are going the way of the dinosaur lately.   Don't you?




Haha it might be. I have no idea honestly. I haven't purchased any pearls in years myself. I think the Chanel faux is so nice already. Cannot wait to see how beautiful the real ones can be!!! - I am looking at some. I think I'm gonna start low at some random freshwaters instead of the major brands.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

willeyi said:


> Hi!  I am a major pearl lover and buy Mikimotos. I agree with you, there is no comparison.  I did a lot of research before diving into Mikimotos, and they are well worth the price.  Mikimotos are the only pearls I purchase now.  Glad to find another Mikimoto lover!  Mikimoto makes gorgeous pendants as well.  Not all their items are on their website, especially the larger pieces.  And definitely, not all the strands available are on their website.  Also, if you are looking for a particular size/length, they can custom make it for you as well.  Cartier is nice, but for pearls, I stay with Mikimoto, so don't blow them off just yet.  Check around with the Mikimoto store.
> 
> And, I am like you... I only like Akoyas.  South Seas are big, but the luster is not there.  It's too satiny for me, and I prefer a glass glow.  The larger akoyas are beautiful (e.g. 9.5mm).



I didn't realize you could find akoyas this large. 
Great to know.


----------



## BigAkoya

texasgirliegirl said:


> I didn't realize you could find akoyas this large.
> 
> Great to know.




Hi!  Yes, akoyas grow as large as 10mm but they are super pricey, especially in Mikimoto so it's not standard stock at distributor retail stores.  At Mikimoto, with sizes 9.0mm or larger (Akoya), you can order to bring them in.  The Vegas and NYC boutiques occasionally carry them.


----------



## rengb6

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks for the info. So you just 'scratch' it with your tooth?



Thats pretty much it! Glass pearls will be smooth and real pearls will have a very distinct gritty sand like texture.


----------



## Julide

bags to die for said:


> 7mm keshi pearls from Paspaley with the VCA carnelian sweet earring.
> 
> Love love love Paspaley.



I want!!Both!!


----------



## bougainvillier

My fellow pearl lovers, anyone familiar with this auction house Bluebonnet Rarities (eBay ID: bluebonnetrarities)? They seem to have some seemingly nice vintage pearls listed. Just curious if anyone had bought from them


----------



## perfumegirl01

the quality of cartier pearls is pretty good.  better, I think, than Tiffany's but you are also paying a higher price on cartier pearls than on Tiffany pearls.  My mom has a Cartier strand that even the Mikimoto SAs salivated over and told her that they did not have anything currently in their boutique that was comparable.


----------



## nexiv

I am currently on the hunt for a baroque bracelet. Not sure yet what colour or design, I'll just know when I see it!

Anyone got any beautiful baroques? I've only just started noticing how beautiful they are. Utterly unique and a world apart from the consistency and regularity sought after for regular rounds.


----------



## etk123

I love pearls. Hoping to post pics here soon! I've been wearing a tin cup necklace layered with a single pearl pendant for a few months, loving this combo. I also have studs and dangles, and a Tahitian ring. Pearl is the birthstone for June, the month my twins were born.


----------



## Chanelconvert

willeyi said:


> Hi!  I am a major pearl lover and buy Mikimotos. I agree with you, there is no comparison.  I did a lot of research before diving into Mikimotos, and they are well worth the price.  Mikimotos are the only pearls I purchase now.  Glad to find another Mikimoto lover!  Mikimoto makes gorgeous pendants as well.  Not all their items are on their website, especially the larger pieces.  And definitely, not all the strands available are on their website.  Also, if you are looking for a particular size/length, they can custom make it for you as well.  Cartier is nice, but for pearls, I stay with Mikimoto, so don't blow them off just yet.  Check around with the Mikimoto store.
> 
> And, I am like you... I only like Akoyas.  South Seas are big, but the luster is not there.  It's too satiny for me, and I prefer a glass glow.  The larger akoyas are beautiful (e.g. 9.5mm).



Hi willeyi, would love to see your collection. I'm only buying the cartier pendant because it matches so well with my mikimotos and the design.. I promise myself that I will treat myself to a set of mikimotos when I start working again. Not for a while though, I'm enjoying staying home with DD.


----------



## Chanelconvert

perfumegirl01 said:


> the quality of cartier pearls is pretty good.  better, I think, than Tiffany's but you are also paying a higher price on cartier pearls than on Tiffany pearls.  My mom has a Cartier strand that even the Mikimoto SAs salivated over and told her that they did not have anything currently in their boutique that was comparable.



Agreed!!! That c de cartier pearl pendant that I've got my sight on is drool worthy. If my mom own anything like that, I'll be putting my name all over it.:lolots:


----------



## Chanelconvert

I'm not sure if this happens to anyone, but I find that custom made pearls flake off overtime.


----------



## pandorabox

bougainvillier said:


> I have been hanging out in the Jewelry Box a lot recently, mainly in the Cartier and VCA threads - it's no secret that I dig golds. But honestly, pearls are truly my first love for jewelry, ever since I was a little girl... We all grow, over the years, I started to love yellow golds and diamonds, but pearls have always been held closely to my heart.
> 
> I love them from faux to Mikimoto, and I love them as necklaces, studs, earnings, rings, bracelets, hairbands, and even on a nice pair of classy pumps (think Chanel)! I guess you can also say, it goes as far as pieces from big houses like VCA and Rolex, which are made out of Mother of Pearl. But really, there should be a dedicated love for those sweet beads, with that translucent glow and that nacreous and iridescent color!
> 
> This is a place to call out all the pearl lovers. Share, discuss and dream! (Mods - feel free to merge if there is a Pearl thread, I did not find any. Thank you!)


You just captured my thoughts perfectly.


----------



## Apelila

I love pearls It's always my favorite of mine I think It's very elegant in any way you wear it you can always dress it up or dress it down, I'm from the Island of Maui so I saw a lot of fellow folks wearing variety of beautiful pearls from South sea pearls,Tahitian,Akoya,and fresh water pearls It's not a trend for us It's more on nature that we have to have it in our treasure Thank you for letting me share and Aloha!


----------



## Apelila

More pictures
This are my only costume pealrs that I love wearing in a casual day, I have to include my Tarte eyelash curler that the handle was made in faux pearl super adorable


----------



## purplepoodles

Great thread! Love pearls but seldom go anywhere suitable to wear them. No photos but for now here is my current fave designer

http://www.astleyclarke.com/uk/7-5-...3_1419083041_89d3cbcc682b58d5b99547870513154d

I have Chanel costume, Tiffany freshwater and an older parchment coloured European necklace, my first pearl piece, an anniversary gift from DH. 

The Tiffany necklace has a story. Tried on a white version but it just didn't suit my skin colour. The SA offered to order a pink version which never arrived, eventually I just stopped asking. 

About eight years later we were in Tiffany chatting with one of the managers. DH brought up the missing necklace and the manager was amazed and very excited as while recently cleaning out one of their safes he had found a pearl necklace which did not appear in any store records. 

Quick pic


----------



## bougainvillier

Apelila said:


> I love pearls It's always my favorite of mine I think It's very elegant in any way you wear it you can always dress it up or dress it down, I'm from the Island of Maui so I saw a lot of fellow folks wearing variety of beautiful pearls from South sea pearls,Tahitian,Akoya,and fresh water pearls It's not a trend for us It's more on nature that we have to have it in our treasure Thank you for letting me share and Aloha!



Lovely collection! I really love the unusually shaped pearls (not perfectly round). They remind me where they come from and so sweet! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bougainvillier

purplepoodles said:


> Great thread! Love pearls but seldom go anywhere suitable to wear them. No photos but for now here is my current fave designer
> 
> http://www.astleyclarke.com/uk/7-5-...3_1419083041_89d3cbcc682b58d5b99547870513154d
> 
> I have Chanel costume, Tiffany freshwater and an older parchment coloured European necklace, my first pearl piece, an anniversary gift from DH.
> 
> The Tiffany necklace has a story. Tried on a white version but it just didn't suit my skin colour. The SA offered to order a pink version which never arrived, eventually I just stopped asking.
> 
> About eight years later we were in Tiffany chatting with one of the managers. DH brought up the missing necklace and the manager was amazed and very excited as while recently cleaning out one of their safes he had found a pearl necklace which did not appear in any store records.
> 
> Quick pic
> 
> View attachment 2837954



What a stunner! And it was meant to be, after 8 years! Wow. This must look great on you.


----------



## etk123

Here's my Blue Nile tin cup and Pearl Paradise pendant. I miss my pearls if I go long without wearing them! Love wearing these together.


----------



## purplepoodles

bougainvillier said:


> What a stunner! And it was meant to be, after 8 years! Wow. This must look great on you.




Thanks Bougainviller! (adore you name. So fresh) 

it's my summer party piece. The Tiff navy velvet is yummy too.


----------



## slang

purplepoodles said:


> Great thread! Love pearls but seldom go anywhere suitable to wear them. No photos but for now here is my current fave designer
> 
> http://www.astleyclarke.com/uk/7-5-...3_1419083041_89d3cbcc682b58d5b99547870513154d
> 
> I have Chanel costume, Tiffany freshwater and an older parchment coloured European necklace, my first pearl piece, an anniversary gift from DH.
> 
> The Tiffany necklace has a story. Tried on a white version but it just didn't suit my skin colour. The SA offered to order a pink version which never arrived, eventually I just stopped asking.
> 
> About eight years later we were in Tiffany chatting with one of the managers. DH brought up the missing necklace and the manager was amazed and very excited as while recently cleaning out one of their safes he had found a pearl necklace which did not appear in any store records.
> 
> Quick pic
> 
> View attachment 2837954




WOW, that necklace is GORGEOUS!!! Enjoy


----------



## purplepoodles

slang said:


> WOW, that necklace is GORGEOUS!!! Enjoy




Thank you slang! You never know what can turn up.


----------



## PlaneGGirl

So many lovely pearls!  Every time I try to post pictures it is a fail. I'll admire everyone else's pretties!


----------



## alice87

Chanelconvert said:


> View attachment 2832167
> 
> 
> Here's my collection. I love the simplicity of pearls. The big picture on the bottom is my mikimoto pearls, you can't see a huge difference between the two earrings in this photo but it is significant in real life. Sorry for the large photo, I'm using my ipad.



Nice pearls, your studs are amazing! Congrats on your new pearls!


----------



## alice87

Chanelconvert said:


> There is no comparison. Before TPF , I would have been happy to just buy any Akoya pearls that looks good. But the more I read about mikimoto and learn about pearls, I just knew I have to have one. The pink iridescence is soooo beautiful and matches my daughter's dresses but you can ask an SA for a different irredescence colour. There was a thread here regarding pearl paradise??? And how they are comparable to the quality of mikimoto. I'm am so bad at doing my research so I would rather pay for premium and be guaranteed the quality than settle for something that I'm not sure of. I am also getting the cartier pearl pendant late next year. Can't wait!



I have akoya pearl studs from PP and although they are beautiful, they are not Mikimoto quality. There are quite a few people who would insist they are, but they are not. I always wanted Mikimoto. And I will eventually get it. Too bad I was influenced by pearl paradise "not so true" ad. I went to a store and compared mine to Mikimoto, the same quality. There is a big difference. I need to follow my own advise, and trust myself. Not pushy advertisers.


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

I adore pearls & have many strands.These are my favourite pearls,ripples from Pearls of Joy.The natural rainbow colours & luster are amazing Here are some of my other strands on various colours 


Sorry for the multiple pics! I have no idea why my stupid computer decided to do that!


----------



## omniavincitamor

I love pearls! My favourite are Black South Sea (Tahitian)
Here is my Multicolour Tahitian strand that I wore a couple nights ago.
It was gifted to me by my DH many years ago.

http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/20_zpsbdf3ece5.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/21_zpsb47696d1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/19_zps32fd3d61.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2


----------



## Thingofbeauty

omniavincitamor said:


> I love pearls! My favourite are Black South Sea (Tahitian)
> Here is my Multicolour Tahitian strand that I wore a couple nights ago.
> It was gifted to me by my DH many years ago.
> 
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/20_zpsbdf3ece5.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/21_zpsb47696d1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/19_zps32fd3d61.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2


That looks so elegant on you. What size are those pearls? They are perfect


----------



## Chanelconvert

alice87 said:


> I have akoya pearl studs from PP and although they are beautiful, they are not Mikimoto quality. There are quite a few people who would insist they are, but they are not. I always wanted Mikimoto. And I will eventually get it. Too bad I was influenced by pearl paradise "not so true" ad. I went to a store and compared mine to Mikimoto, the same quality. There is a big difference. I need to follow my own advise, and trust myself. Not pushy advertisers.



That's great to know. When I was planning to buy my mikimoto, there was thread that says it's comparable. The only thing that stops me is that I'm from Oz and the shipping would have been the same, and it would cost so much to return if I did not end up liking them. So glad that I've picked mikimoto.


----------



## Molly0

Tahatian pendant:


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Tahatian pendant:



Oops forgot the tahatian earrings:


----------



## elizabethtwrs

I'm looking to start a proper pearl wardrobe. Are akoya or south sea pearls better? I want a creamy lustrous pearl, about 10mm for a necklace.


----------



## MyDogTink

omniavincitamor said:


> I love pearls! My favourite are Black South Sea (Tahitian)
> 
> Here is my Multicolour Tahitian strand that I wore a couple nights ago.
> 
> It was gifted to me by my DH many years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/20_zpsbdf3ece5.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> 
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/21_zpsb47696d1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/19_zps32fd3d61.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2




Stunning! Pearls with a detailed clasp are fabulous.


----------



## rengb6

Akoya pearls have a very sharp luster and SS pearls have a softer satin luster. Size is the real difference however. If you want 14mm pearls, that's SS territory.


----------



## alice87

Chanelconvert said:


> That's great to know. When I was planning to buy my mikimoto, there was thread that says it's comparable. The only thing that stops me is that I'm from Oz and the shipping would have been the same, and it would cost so much to return if I did not end up liking them. So glad that I've picked mikimoto.



I think you will love your Mikimoto. It is the same as Chanel bag. You can buy as many look alike (and I am not talking fakes here, just similar styles), you still need a real thing. Even if the people around you keep whispering "they are the same thing". Just trust yourself. I know what I like, and I will get it next time.  
I had good purchases and awful purchases from pearl paradise. They don't show the actual item they sell. You need to ask for pictures (like I am supposed to know it is just stock photos, and not the actual merchandise). They enhance pictures. I had copy of one of the item I purchased and they enhance it to look good on a pic,  it did not even look anywhere how it come to me. It was the last purchase I made from them. They use light box. When you will get your pearls, you will wonder for months, how did they manage to sell you the color you can't find on your pearls. 
It may be adventurous and you may win, but I learned it is pretty much a roulette with them.
Again, why would I need personal assistance each time I make a purchase? Some people like it. I like the product. I do care about history of the product, not somebody else's taste to choose for me.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I've heard good things about American Pearl. 
They show photos of the actual item.


----------



## rengb6

alice87 said:


> I think you will love your Mikimoto. It is the same as Chanel bag. You can buy as many look alike (and I am not talking fakes here, just similar styles), you still need a real thing. Even if the people around you keep whispering "they are the same thing". Just trust yourself. I know what I like, and I will get it next time.
> I had good purchases and awful purchases from pearl paradise. They don't show the actual item they sell. You need to ask for pictures (like I am supposed to know it is just stock photos, and not the actual merchandise). They enhance pictures. I had copy of one of the item I purchased and they enhance it to look good on a pic,  it did not even look anywhere how it come to me. It was the last purchase I made from them. They use light box. When you will get your pearls, you will wonder for months, how did they manage to sell you the color you can't find on your pearls.
> It may be adventurous and you may win, but I learned it is pretty much a roulette with them.
> Again, why would I need personal assistance each time I make a purchase? Some people like it. I like the product. I do care about history of the product, not somebody else's taste to choose for me.




I have to admit that I honestly think Mikimoto pearl quality is the same as the best at Pearl Paradise. I have seen both and that is the opinion I have formed. If I were going to buy just a basic pair of studs I'd buy from Pearl Paradise. A pair of 11mm golden SS studs is almost 8K at Mikimoto but it's $950 at PP. 

The only way Mikimoto would be worth the price to me, is if I were to choose a unique special design. These earrings can't be found anywhere else and are, in my opinion, worth the price!


----------



## ImustShop

Got this recently. 
In different lightings.


----------



## ImustShop

Mikimoto strand vs non Mikimoto stud.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ImustShop said:


> View attachment 2847150
> 
> 
> Mikimoto strand vs non Mikimoto stud.



Incredibly beautiful!


----------



## alice87

Big difference in luster!


----------



## Junkenpo

Y'all are making me want to add some pearls to my jade collection!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Has anybody ever bravely purchased pearls on that certain online auction website? There is one seller ( au.pearls, I think) from china that seems to sell a lot. I can't imagine the pearls are real or the same as the ones pictured for those prices. 
I think they sell only south seas.


----------



## youngster

alice87 said:


> I have akoya pearl studs from PP and although they are beautiful, they are not Mikimoto quality. There are quite a few people who would insist they are, but they are not. I always wanted Mikimoto. And I will eventually get it. Too bad I was influenced by pearl paradise "not so true" ad. I went to a store and compared mine to Mikimoto, the same quality. There is a big difference. I need to follow my own advise, and trust myself. Not pushy advertisers.



Are your Pearl Paradise akoya studs from their Hanadama certified line?


----------



## alice87

youngster said:


> Are your Pearl Paradise akoya studs from their Hanadama certified line?



yes, they are. And I did compare them to the different types of quality for mikimoto (A1, A +, AA, AAA). There is no comparison. I have fwp, hanadama and freshadama, metallic, akoya, and tahitian pearl studs from them. I purchased by the inch pearls from them.
I was very happy with metallic, blue akoya, and black akoya. Tahitian was that I paid for. When I talked to other  pearl dealer in person, he told me the grade, the color, the quality of mine and he quessed the price correctly, and it matched the PP certificate. 
Hanadama studs are OK. Just nice. Not spectacular. Again I am a really strong believer in Mikimoto, love them!


----------



## alice87

texasgirliegirl said:


> Has anybody ever bravely purchased pearls on that certain online auction website? There is one seller ( au.pearls, I think) from china that seems to sell a lot. I can't imagine the pearls are real or the same as the ones pictured for those prices.
> I think they sell only south seas.



which one? I've hear about rakuten? But it is such a hard to navigate website.


----------



## youngster

alice87 said:


> yes, they are. And I did compare them to the different types of quality for mikimoto (A1, A +, AA, AAA). There is no comparison. I have fwp, hanadama and freshadama, metallic, akoya, and tahitian pearl studs from them. I purchased by the inch pearls from them.
> I was very happy with metallic, blue akoya, and black akoya. Tahitian was that I paid for. When I talked to other  pearl dealer in person, he told me the grade, the color, the quality of mine and he quessed the price correctly, and it matched the PP certificate.
> Hanadama studs are OK. Just nice. Not spectacular. Again I am a really strong believer in Mikimoto, love them!



Thanks!  I appreciate the information. I have several strands from PP:  baroque blue akoya (which are beautiful), exotic freshwater and a few different sizes and lengths of freshadama.  Tahitians are what I'm most interested in aquiring right now but I may go to Japan next year and I was thinking that I should check out Mikimoto while I'm there.  Based on your info, I think I will for sure.


----------



## alice87

youngster said:


> Thanks!  I appreciate the information. I have several strands from PP:  baroque blue akoya (which are beautiful), exotic freshwater and a few different sizes and lengths of freshadama.  Tahitians are what I'm most interested in aquiring right now but I may go to Japan next year and I was thinking that I should check out Mikimoto while I'm there.  Based on your info, I think I will for sure.



Blue akoyas are beautiful, no doubt about them.
I remember most of the people agreed during one discussion, that there is nothing better than choosing pearls in person, not through the photograph.


----------



## Junkenpo

What's a good resource for pearl care?


----------



## youngster

alice87 said:


> Blue akoyas are beautiful, no doubt about them.
> I remember most of the people agreed during one discussion, that there is nothing better than choosing pearls in person, not through the photograph.



Yes, I agree, it's one reason why I'm waiting on buying any Tahitians. I plan on going to L.A. at some point, making an appointment at PP, and picking them out myself.


----------



## Chanelconvert

Junkenpo said:


> What's a good resource for pearl care?




Hi Junkenpo. If you go to the mikimoto website, there is a section where it tells you how to look after your pearls.


----------



## nvie

Love Mikimoto pearls too, I have the olive earrings and necklace as well as semi hoop earrings and pendant. I love buying Mikimoto for my mom too. Nothing is comparable to Mikimoto. I know the strand is a classic but it is so not my style.


----------



## Junkenpo

Chanelconvert said:


> Hi Junkenpo. If you go to the mikimoto website, there is a section where it tells you how to look after your pearls.



Thank you! 



nvie said:


> Love Mikimoto pearls too, I have the olive earrings and necklace as well as semi hoop earrings and pendant. I love buying Mikimoto for my mom too. Nothing is comparable to Mikimoto. I know the strand is a classic but it is so not my style.



When I went to the site, I saw the olive line... love the earrings!  It looks like it would pair up nicely with Tiffany's olive line, too. 

Dangerous thread....lol. I don't need (i.e., can't afford, lol) another obsession!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Junkenpo said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> When I went to the site, I saw the olive line... love the earrings!  It looks like it would pair up nicely with Tiffany's olive line, too.
> 
> Dangerous thread....lol. I don't need (i.e., can't afford, lol) another obsession!



I agree !!!
VCA is dangerous enough, right?
Now I'm gazing longingly at 8.5mm mikimotos on eBay. Omg. I'm way too afraid to buy pearls this way but it's fun to watch and see what they sell for.


----------



## nerimanna

finally a pearl thread! i love champagne and golden south sea pearls as well as the black/greenish ones - Tahitian? (I have yet to own one). south sea pearls are a pride of our country and sharing my new acquisition (these matching earrings to the cocktail ring i bought a year ago). for reference this is in 14k white gold with diamonds and golden champagne south sea pearls. the sizes of the pearls are 12.3mm for the earrings and about 15mm for the ring.







mod shot of ring:


----------



## alice87

youngster said:


> Yes, I agree, it's one reason why I'm waiting on buying any Tahitians. I plan on going to L.A. at some point, making an appointment at PP, and picking them out myself.



It is probably the best  Some people went to JCK Tucson exhibit. I wish I lived somewhere closer.


----------



## alice87

nerimanna said:


> finally a pearl thread! i love champagne and golden south sea pearls as well as the black/greenish ones - Tahitian? (I have yet to own one). south sea pearls are a pride of our country and sharing my new acquisition (these matching earrings to the cocktail ring i bought a year ago). for reference this is in 14k white gold with diamonds and golden champagne south sea pearls. the sizes of the pearls are 12.3mm for the earrings and about 15mm for the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mod shot of ring:


Beautiful set! Who is the designer? Jewelry company who make such settings?


----------



## nerimanna

alice87 said:


> Beautiful set! Who is the designer? Jewelry company who make such settings?


hello! it is from a small company called Berdori  they have a fb page. pearls are from the Philippines but they have brought the business as well to the USA.


----------



## alice87

nerimanna said:


> hello! it is from a small company called Berdori  they have a fb page. pearls are from the Philippines but they have brought the business as well to the USA.



Nice, thank you!


----------



## omniavincitamor

Thingofbeauty said:


> That looks so elegant on you. What size are those pearls? They are perfect


Thank you. The pearls are 10.4-11.3 mm.


MyDogTink said:


> Stunning! Pearls with a detailed clasp are fabulous.


Thank you. I love the diamond ball clasp on mine so much, I position it towards the front


----------



## bougainvillier

Mikimoto experts, what are those listings on some auction site saying *** by Mikimoto, such as Zale by Mikimoto, Blue Lagoon by Mikimoto etc? Is that Mikimoto quality at all? Thanks!


----------



## rengb6

bougainvillier said:


> Mikimoto experts, what are those listings on some auction site saying *** by Mikimoto, such as Zale by Mikimoto, Blue Lagoon by Mikimoto etc? Is that Mikimoto quality at all? Thanks!



Blue Lagoon (and probably Zales as well) is Mikimoto's lower end line. This link explains it a bit. 

http://www.americanpearl.com/pearlslagoon.html


----------



## Chanelconvert

bougainvillier said:


> Mikimoto experts, what are those listings on some auction site saying *** by Mikimoto, such as Zale by Mikimoto, Blue Lagoon by Mikimoto etc? Is that Mikimoto quality at all? Thanks!



Hi bouganvillier  I'm no expert, but if your set on mikimoto, you should go for mikimoto. I was looking at those online but I just doubted it so much. i justified my purchase by negotiating. I ended up getting a 10% off. If you want I could pm you my SA's info.


----------



## bougainvillier

rengb6 said:


> Blue Lagoon (and probably Zales as well) is Mikimoto's lower end line. This link explains it a bit.
> 
> http://www.americanpearl.com/pearlslagoon.html





Chanelconvert said:


> Hi bouganvillier  I'm no expert, but if your set on mikimoto, you should go for mikimoto. I was looking at those online but I just doubted it so much. i justified my purchase by negotiating. I ended up getting a 10% off. If you want I could pm you my SA's info.



Thank you for the info  I am still looking around but Mikimoto is definitely on my radar. 

Another question - anyone knows much about this American Pearl site? Is it legit? How are their 'AAA' quality? Thanks


----------



## ammpt0831

My simple south sea pearl collection...hoping to add more in the future &#128522;


----------



## Blueboxes

These are my beautiful Tiffany & Co Akoya Pearlstuds. They have incredible lustre and mirror. Very expensive but worth every Penny .
Probably my favourite TCo purchase to date.


----------



## bougainvillier

Blueboxes said:


> These are my beautiful Tiffany & Co Akoya Pearlstuds. They have incredible lustre and mirror. Very expensive but worth every Penny .
> Probably my favourite TCo purchase to date.





ammpt0831 said:


> View attachment 2857783
> View attachment 2857784
> View attachment 2857785
> 
> 
> My simple south sea pearl collection...hoping to add more in the future &#128522;



Beautiful pearls! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Blue Lagoon by Mikimoto used to be exclusive to military stores. It is excellent quality for the price difference. 
It is not like buying something made exclusively for outlet malls with a label slapped on it. It's more like buying the differnce between a glass piece by a master or someone at master level, but hasn't taken his test yet.


----------



## cartographical

I love pearls! I think they're so elegant--I really want to get some genuine pearls at some point. I have a faux strand now that my grandmother gave to me, and while I love them, they're a little formal for me (I'm a student, so there aren't too many opportunities to wear them). I'm hoping to find some nice pearls sometime in the near future. I want to have some kind of necklace that I can wear daily without feeling overdressed for class. Maybe some kind of pretty drop necklace? I think it'll be one of those things where I'll know it when I see it.


----------



## Nymf

Hi ladies


my bf is going to Japan on a business trip soon and I'ld love him to check out one of these earrings, does anyone here own them and if so could you post a picture wearing the earrings as I dont have a mikimoto store near me, thanks! 




http://www.mikimoto.fr/jewellery/earrings/stud-earrings-with-diamond-in-white-gold.html 


http://www.mikimoto.fr/jewellery/earrings/morning-dew-earrings-white-gold.html


http://www.mikimoto.fr/jewellery/earrings/classic-elegance-drop-earrings-1070.html


----------



## restricter

I live in NY, where Mikimoto has opened its doors to the public with a friends and family sale in the past.  Here's one of my favorite pieces ever:


----------



## MyDogTink

restricter said:


> I live in NY, where Mikimoto has opened its doors to the public with a friends and family sale in the past.  Here's one of my favorite pieces ever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866191
> View attachment 2866192
> View attachment 2866193




I have the ring from that collection. I love Tahitian pearls + pink sapphires.


----------



## nexiv

ammpt0831 said:


> View attachment 2857783
> View attachment 2857784
> View attachment 2857785
> 
> 
> My simple south sea pearl collection...hoping to add more in the future &#128522;



The lustre on these is amazing!

I haven't posted a picture of the pearls I got for Christmas yet! My first real ones. I will try and remember this week x


----------



## restricter

MyDogTink said:


> I have the ring from that collection. I love Tahitian pearls + pink sapphires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866285



Pretty!  Now we have to find the person with the matching earrings!


----------



## aomame

I'm new to the forum, but excited to share my new Mikimoto necklace


----------



## misscocktail

O wow! I didn't know we have a pearl thread! Will post pics later today, for sure! I wear pearls all the time! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## robbieboxter

That's so beautiful.  What is the size of the pearl may I ask? 






aomame said:


> I'm new to the forum, but excited to share my new Mikimoto necklace


----------



## aomame

robbieboxter said:


> That's so beautiful.  What is the size of the pearl may I ask?


Sorry, I'm not sure! It was a gift.


----------



## katierose

aomame said:


> I'm new to the forum, but excited to share my new Mikimoto necklace



That's beautiful! and with a diamond too!


----------



## misscocktail

katierose said:


> That's beautiful! and with a diamond too!




Indeed lovely!


----------



## misscocktail

My first pic from my collection: a double bracelet with white fresh water pearls. A gift from my father.


----------



## misscocktail

Fresh water pearl necklace, white, with white gold diamond heart pendant (my own design). Gift from my father.


----------



## misscocktail

Cultured pearls, white, necklace, inhereted from my aunt.


----------



## misscocktail

My very first strand necklace, white fresh water pearls. A gift from my father.


----------



## misscocktail

White cultured pearl pendant in 18kt white gold, my own design. My very first piece when I was 14. gift from my father.


----------



## misscocktail

18kt white gold studs with white cultured pearls, I handpicked the pearls myself, for my 16th birthday. A gift from my father.


----------



## misscocktail

18kt yellow gold necklace with white cultured pearls, inhereted from my aunt.


----------



## misscocktail

The last one for today and The most precious one:
This is my own design, white gold 18kt sea shell, with a cultured white pearl. This pendant contains some ashes from my dear grandmother, who passed away last November. We have scattered her ashes in the ocean (her last wish) , and this way she is still with me, The sea Shell symbolising the ocean. My mom has one in yellow gold. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Melora24

purplepoodles said:


> Great thread! Love pearls but seldom go anywhere suitable to wear them. No photos but for now here is my current fave designer
> 
> http://www.astleyclarke.com/uk/7-5-...3_1419083041_89d3cbcc682b58d5b99547870513154d
> 
> I have Chanel costume, Tiffany freshwater and an older parchment coloured European necklace, my first pearl piece, an anniversary gift from DH.
> 
> The Tiffany necklace has a story. Tried on a white version but it just didn't suit my skin colour. The SA offered to order a pink version which never arrived, eventually I just stopped asking.
> 
> About eight years later we were in Tiffany chatting with one of the managers. DH brought up the missing necklace and the manager was amazed and very excited as while recently cleaning out one of their safes he had found a pearl necklace which did not appear in any store records.
> 
> Quick pic
> 
> View attachment 2837954



Wow, that's a statement necklace! Wouldn't mind seeing a modpic!


----------



## xinyang222

hey girls I am new here but would like to share my recent purchase - Akoya earrings! Love


----------



## katierose

xinyang222 said:


> View attachment 2873522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey girls I am new here but would like to share my recent purchase - Akoya earrings! Love



Those are beautiful!


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Hi ladies, how are the quality of Tiffany freshwater pearls? They sure are a lot cheaper than akoya...


----------



## anne1218

Here's
One of mine


----------



## anne1218

The other neckalce


----------



## anne1218

And matching ring


----------



## anne1218

And this is kinda everyday type of beacelet


----------



## Melora24

elizabethtwrs said:


> Hi ladies, how are the quality of Tiffany freshwater pearls? They sure are a lot cheaper than akoya...



I have a pair of pearls by the yard earrings (is that how it's called?). I like them even if I don't wear them often, but in my limited experience with pearls, I can't judge on their quality.


----------



## Newchanel

I have a few pairs of pearl earrjngs and a couple of pendants but I just bought these for my birthday. Cost me much more than I expected but the luster and colour is amazing!


----------



## skyqueen

restricter said:


> I live in NY, where Mikimoto has opened its doors to the public with a friends and family sale in the past.  Here's one of my favorite pieces ever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866191
> View attachment 2866192
> View attachment 2866193


 


MyDogTink said:


> I have the ring from that collection. I love Tahitian pearls + pink sapphires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866285


Gorgeous!
I agree, Tink...pearls and pink sapphires look terrific!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

My Tahitian pearl ring


----------



## purplepoodles

Newchanel said:


> I have a few pairs of pearl earrjngs and a couple of pendants but I just bought these for my birthday. Cost me much more than I expected but the luster and colour is amazing!




Just stunning! Wear them in good health, a perfect birthday present. Happy Birthday!


----------



## purplepoodles

elizabethtwrs said:


> Hi ladies, how are the quality of Tiffany freshwater pearls? They sure are a lot cheaper than akoya...




I've had a multi strand choker for years. They look like new. I'd post a photo but my iPhone camera doesn't like artificial light.


----------



## bagshopr

I just received these gold Akoya studs from Pearl Paradise. I highly recommend their site! I have purchased several pieces from them in the past few years and been so happy with each item.


----------



## Newchanel

purplepoodles said:


> Just stunning! Wear them in good health, a perfect birthday present. Happy Birthday!




Thank you!


----------



## looking4kelly

purplepoodles said:


> Great thread! Love pearls but seldom go anywhere suitable to wear them. No photos but for now here is my current fave designer
> 
> http://www.astleyclarke.com/uk/7-5-...3_1419083041_89d3cbcc682b58d5b99547870513154d
> 
> I have Chanel costume, Tiffany freshwater and an older parchment coloured European necklace, my first pearl piece, an anniversary gift from DH.
> 
> The Tiffany necklace has a story. Tried on a white version but it just didn't suit my skin colour. The SA offered to order a pink version which never arrived, eventually I just stopped asking.
> 
> About eight years later we were in Tiffany chatting with one of the managers. DH brought up the missing necklace and the manager was amazed and very excited as while recently cleaning out one of their safes he had found a pearl necklace which did not appear in any store records.
> 
> Quick pic
> 
> View attachment 2837954



OMG that is serendipity on steroids! Congratulations! Stunning and versatile - 8 is your lucky number, no question!!!!


----------



## Newchanel

These are my south sea earrings. The pearls are detachable from the diamond part so I can wear them 2 styles. 

These come with a rather sad story, I'm afraid. I originally had these earrings made for a pair of jade. One of them was unfortunately stolen by a trusted part time helper who worked with me for 3 years.. I couldn't replace it with a similar one nor do I want to.. since the original jade pair was cut from the same stone (or so I was told).. So a couple of years later, when I saved enough, I bought this pair of south sea...


----------



## dooneybaby

bagshopr said:


> I just received these gold Akoya studs from Pearl Paradise. I highly recommend their site! I have purchased several pieces from them in the past few years and been so happy with each item.


Thanks for the tip! I've been looking for a good website for Akoya pearls!


----------



## Melora24

How about a dress made of pearls? http://m.eonline.com/news/628222/lu...shed-calvin-klein-collection-gown-take-a-look


----------



## gatorpooh

6mm AAA Mikimoto Akoya pearl studs 
I am graduating with my Masters in May so these will be a present from my parents. I am getting married the weekend before, so they are going to give them to me early so I can wear them on my wedding day


----------



## JenW

gatorpooh said:


> 6mm AAA Mikimoto Akoya pearl studs
> I am graduating with my Masters in May so these will be a present from my parents. I am getting married the weekend before, so they are going to give them to me early so I can wear them on my wedding day



So sweet!  Congratulations on your wedding your graduation. I love your earrings.


----------



## Newchanel

gatorpooh said:


> 6mm AAA Mikimoto Akoya pearl studs
> 
> I am graduating with my Masters in May so these will be a present from my parents. I am getting married the weekend before, so they are going to give them to me early so I can wear them on my wedding day




Congrats to your graduation and wedding! Double happiness like your 2 beautiful pearls!


----------



## xinyang222

gatorpooh said:


> 6mm AAA Mikimoto Akoya pearl studs
> 
> I am graduating with my Masters in May so these will be a present from my parents. I am getting married the weekend before, so they are going to give them to me early so I can wear them on my wedding day




Congrats!! I have these tho in 7mm too! Can't love em all!! All the best for ya wedding!!


----------



## maiiam

Hi ladies, loving all the pearls posted in this thread.  I only have a few pieces but hoping to add more soon in the future.  Probably a necklace.  Here are my  2 pearl studs.  These are white and golden south pearls which are either 12 or 13mm.


----------



## maiiam

Attached is the golden one.  I haven't figured out how to post  multiple pictures yet


----------



## Glaukopis

maiiam said:


> Attached is the golden one.  I haven't figured out how to post  multiple pictures yet


Beautiful!  So luminous!  Would love to see modeling shots!


----------



## Juniper10

Newchanel said:


> I have a few pairs of pearl earrjngs and a couple of pendants but I just bought these for my birthday. Cost me much more than I expected but the luster and colour is amazing!




What brand of pearls are these and the mm size? They are great.


----------



## Newchanel

Juniper10 said:


> What brand of pearls are these and the mm size? They are great.




Thank you! These are from Japan and I bought them via my Jeweller. No brand but great luster. Cost wise just slightly cheaper than mikimoto of similar size but I find luster better. The necklace is 8-9mm, earrings bigger - 9-10 I think. 

This jeweller was the same one who did my south sea pearls


----------



## Juniper10

Starting a new job April 1, a job that took months and months of meetings upon meetings to procure. A big treat to myself for a new job? the dream ideal work earrings!! Aaa 8-8.5mm pearl studs from M. I can't believe I finally own these. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Juniper10

These pics just don't do these babies justice.


----------



## Newchanel

Juniper10 said:


> These pics just don't do these babies justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2941415




Oh they are pretty.. So pink!


----------



## Blueboxes

Very beautiful ! Love pink undertones .


----------



## Jennyb123

Best priced pearl collection I have found is here: http://www.shopbudi.com/collections/june-birthstone-pearl-information


----------



## Blueboxes

Jennyb123 said:


> Best priced pearl collection I have found is here: http://www.shopbudi.com/collections/june-birthstone-pearl-information



These are fake though aren't they ? Look like  Tiffany Victoria Rip Offs to me.


----------



## honu

I have a lot of costume pearl jewelry (Chanel, etc) but this thread is getting me interested in getting Mikimoto earrings or necklace one day! 

I'm also interested in South Sea Pearls - is Pearl Paradise a good place to buy them?


----------



## gatorpooh

I wore my 6-6.5mm Mikimoto studs yesterday and decided they were a little small. I went back today and got the same AAA's but in a 7-7.5mm. They are the perfect size for me &#128515;


----------



## Newchanel

honu said:


> I have a lot of costume pearl jewelry (Chanel, etc) but this thread is getting me interested in getting Mikimoto earrings or necklace one day!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also interested in South Sea Pearls - is Pearl Paradise a good place to buy them?




I've bought a pair of Tahitian from them and I must say their customer service is great. But the pair that I have.. I didn't think the luster was fantastic (compared to others I have). I think it's important to see your pearls in person to be honest. Having said that, the price I paid Pearl Paradise was very much lower than my other pairs


----------



## honu

Newchanel said:


> I've bought a pair of Tahitian from them and I must say their customer service is great. But the pair that I have.. I didn't think the luster was fantastic (compared to others I have). I think it's important to see your pearls in person to be honest. Having said that, the price I paid Pearl Paradise was very much lower than my other pairs




I will have to find a local jeweler that has a good South Sea pearl collection. Anyone know of a good selection in the Bay Area?


----------



## Blueboxes

Pearls are very individual and I second you need to see them in person to see.
I choose mine out of 5 pairs at Tiffany's, all same quality grade, size etc. but mine were by far the most lustrous in my opinion. South see and Tahitian can have lots of pits and irregularities, so you should choose them yourself as they are def. not cheap !


----------



## PorscheGirl

I usually wear these together.

The cultured pearls were a gift and I don't know where they came from. I think they have a very nice lustre.
The Baroque pearls are Judith Ripka.


----------



## Newchanel

PorscheGirl said:


> I usually wear these together.
> 
> 
> 
> The cultured pearls were a gift and I don't know where they came from. I think they have a very nice lustre.
> 
> The Baroque pearls are Judith Ripka.




Oh my.... the baroque pearls are beautiful


----------



## MyDogTink

PorscheGirl said:


> I usually wear these together.
> 
> 
> 
> The cultured pearls were a gift and I don't know where they came from. I think they have a very nice lustre.
> 
> The Baroque pearls are Judith Ripka.




Love the JR pearls. It's a shame what happened to get company.


----------



## blackmonster

Hi ladies - what a treat to see all the beautiful,pearls in this thread.... Thanks for posting the great pics.....

I newish to TPF, and have mostly been on the jade thread, but I do have some pearl pieces to share

The double strand isn't great quality, I was after the clasp to match the earrings because I was unable to get the link bracelet also pictured ( it took me 15 yrs to find that bracelet, talked about obsessed)


----------



## blackmonster

This checker is another piece that isn't quality pearls, I was just buying what ever pieces I could before the store closed.... I'm unsure if the color may be lightening because I go through periods where it just sits in the safe...


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Does anyone know if mikimoto would allow you to bring in a necklace to be restrung if you no longer have the original receipt?


----------



## Molly0

blackmonster said:


> Hi ladies - what a treat to see all the beautiful,pearls in this thread.... Thanks for posting the great pics.....
> 
> I newish to TPF, and have mostly been on the jade thread, but I do have some pearl pieces to share
> 
> The double strand isn't great quality, I was after the clasp to match the earrings because I was unable to get the link bracelet also pictured ( it took me 15 yrs to find that bracelet, talked about obsessed)



Blackmonster, love the matching!  Well done!


----------



## cdtracing

Blueboxes said:


> Pearls are very individual and I second you need to see them in person to see.
> I choose mine out of 5 pairs at Tiffany's, all same quality grade, size etc. but mine were by far the most lustrous in my opinion. South see and Tahitian can have lots of pits and irregularities, so you should choose them yourself as they are def. not cheap !



I do agree that pearls are individual & should be examined in person.  I have my jeweler bring out their inventory of a particular item so I can compare them before I make a purchase.


----------



## cdtracing

I am a long time pearl lover being a June baby & a Southerner.  Here are a few things I have in Tahitian.  I apologize for the pictures.  I'm using my phone & this phone does not take the greatest pics. LOL

The earrings pictured with the multi colored strand are a gorgeous platinum color.  If I can find a strand to match these earrings, my DH says I can buy them!  He gave me the earrings 15 yrs ago & would like to find a strand to match.  He says that's his favorite color.

I had a pair of 10mm black with peacock tone earrings but my SNL had a hissy fit over them & borrowed them to wear to a wedding.  I wound up just telling her to keep them because she loves them so much.   So now,  I'm in the market for another pair.


----------



## cdtracing

DH gave me these chocolate Tahitian studs for Mother's Day & says I need a strand to go with them as well.  LOL  I have a strand of fresh water that will blend with them but they are not as large.  I think these studs are 10mm.


----------



## cdtracing

I have a few things in Golden South Seas, not a lot.  Mostly fun stuff & nothing to compare with Mikimoto.  They are the light, buttery golden.  Most of these I took without the flash because the flash is too bright.


----------



## alice87

cdtracing said:


> I am a long time pearl lover being a June baby & a Southerner.  Here are a few things I have in Tahitian.  I apologize for the pictures.  I'm using my phone & this phone does not take the greatest pics. LOL
> 
> The earrings pictured with the multi colored strand are a gorgeous platinum color.  If I can find a strand to match these earrings, my DH says I can buy them!  He gave me the earrings 15 yrs ago & would like to find a strand to match.  He says that's his favorite color.
> 
> I had a pair of 10mm black with peacock tone earrings but my SNL had a hissy fit over them & borrowed them to wear to a wedding.  I wound up just telling her to keep them because she loves them so much.   So now,  I'm in the market for another pair.


Nice selection! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## alice87

blackmonster said:


> This checker is another piece that isn't quality pearls, I was just buying what ever pieces I could before the store closed.... I'm unsure if the color may be lightening because I go through periods where it just sits in the safe...



Beads are beautiful on your strand.


----------



## alice87

anne1218 said:


> Here's
> One of mine



I am looking for similar setting, what is the brand for your pendant? Thank you!


----------



## alice87

ammpt0831 said:


> View attachment 2857783
> View attachment 2857784
> View attachment 2857785
> 
> 
> My simple south sea pearl collection...hoping to add more in the future &#128522;



Love the pic, love the colors, beautiful pearls!


----------



## alice87

ammpt0831 said:


> View attachment 2857783
> View attachment 2857784
> View attachment 2857785
> 
> 
> My simple south sea pearl collection...hoping to add more in the future &#128522;



I've read about this company before. Did you buy them online? In person? In USA? I can't seem to find any online retailer for them.


----------



## BigAkoya

elizabethtwrs said:


> Does anyone know if mikimoto would allow you to bring in a necklace to be restrung if you no longer have the original receipt?




Hi. Yes.  All my pearls are Mikimoto and I get them restrung every 2-3 years.  They will not restring if they are not Mikimoto.  They charge by the inch and it's like $4.00 an inch or something.  I had two strands restrung recently, about two months ago.  You pay for return shipping so it's best to send in a batch if you have other pieces.  Return shipping is about $25.00.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

willeyi said:


> Hi. Yes.  All my pearls are Mikimoto and I get them restrung every 2-3 years.  They will not restring if they are not Mikimoto.  They charge by the inch and it's like $4.00 an inch or something.  I had two strands restrung recently, about two months ago.  You pay for return shipping so it's best to send in a batch if you have other pieces.  Return shipping is about $25.00.
> 
> Hope this helps.




Thanks! I guess they have a way of telling if they are original or not regardless of having the original receipt. $4 an inch sounds very reasonable!


----------



## Newchanel

cdtracing said:


> I am a long time pearl lover being a June baby & a Southerner.  Here are a few things I have in Tahitian.  I apologize for the pictures.  I'm using my phone & this phone does not take the greatest pics. LOL
> 
> The earrings pictured with the multi colored strand are a gorgeous platinum color.  If I can find a strand to match these earrings, my DH says I can buy them!  He gave me the earrings 15 yrs ago & would like to find a strand to match.  He says that's his favorite color.
> 
> I had a pair of 10mm black with peacock tone earrings but my SNL had a hissy fit over them & borrowed them to wear to a wedding.  I wound up just telling her to keep them because she loves them so much.   So now,  I'm in the market for another pair.




Oh wow wow wow. I love what you have. Can you share where you got the multi colored strand pls? I am looking for  something like that! They are gorgeous!


----------



## cdtracing

Newchanel said:


> Oh wow wow wow. I love what you have. Can you share where you got the multi colored strand pls? I am looking for  something like that! They are gorgeous!




Thanks.  I love my pearls but my Tahitians are my favorites.
I got that strand about 12 yrs ago from  http://www.gemshopping.com/

These folks have some awesome, high end jewelry.  The do not sell any synthetic or lab created stones.  The sell vintage, estate, antique jewelry as well as modern designer closeouts.  I've bought many items from them over the years & have never been disappointed.  And they do take returns if you're not satisfied with your purchase.


----------



## Jinsun

Ladies, I would love to get your opinions on the Mikimoto studs. 9mm 1,650-30% (1,155) and 8mm 1,120-30% (784). 

There's a store in the mall that's closing and sale starts at 30%. Even with the discount do you think it's worth it?  Thanks!

There were two bracelet left. Gold tincan and a classic 6.5x7. I was looking at both but the lady didn't know I was interested in the tincan and gave it to another SA who sold it to another customer so I bought the classic bracelet[emoji1]


----------



## MyDogTink

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 3016325
> 
> 
> Ladies, I would love to get your opinions on the Mikimoto studs. 9mm 1,650-30% (1,155) and 8mm 1,120-30% (784).
> 
> There's a store in the mall that's closing and sale starts at 30%. Even with the discount do you think it's worth it?  Thanks!
> 
> There were two bracelet left. Gold tincan and a classic 6.5x7. I was looking at both but the lady didn't know I was interested in the tincan and gave it to another SA who sold it to another customer so I bought the classic bracelet[emoji1]




Personally, I would grab Mikimoto at 30% off. I would go with the 9mm.


----------



## cdtracing

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 3016325
> 
> 
> Ladies, I would love to get your opinions on the Mikimoto studs. 9mm 1,650-30% (1,155) and 8mm 1,120-30% (784).
> 
> There's a store in the mall that's closing and sale starts at 30%. Even with the discount do you think it's worth it?  Thanks!
> 
> There were two bracelet left. Gold tincan and a classic 6.5x7. I was looking at both but the lady didn't know I was interested in the tincan and gave it to another SA who sold it to another customer so I bought the classic bracelet[emoji1]



Mikimoto Pearls are always a good investment.


----------



## Jinsun

MyDogTink said:


> Personally, I would grab Mikimoto at 30% off. I would go with the 9mm.







cdtracing said:


> Mikimoto Pearls are always a good investment.




Thank you. I plan on going today and try on both pairs


----------



## Margaretas

Beautiful pearls...Nice thread


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 3016325
> 
> 
> Ladies, I would love to get your opinions on the Mikimoto studs. 9mm 1,650-30% (1,155) and 8mm 1,120-30% (784).
> 
> There's a store in the mall that's closing and sale starts at 30%. Even with the discount do you think it's worth it?  Thanks!
> 
> There were two bracelet left. Gold tincan and a classic 6.5x7. I was looking at both but the lady didn't know I was interested in the tincan and gave it to another SA who sold it to another customer so I bought the classic bracelet[emoji1]




Get the biggest that looks good on your ears. 30% is a great deal! Do they have any Classic akoya earrings on sale too?


----------



## Jinsun

elizabethtwrs said:


> Get the biggest that looks good on your ears. 30% is a great deal! Do they have any Classic akoya earrings on sale too?




I believe I saw a pair. I already own a pair, a small size so I didn't ask to see it. To my untrained eye it looked about 7mm. 

They also had a huge strand. Going for 16,800 ish before the 30% here's a pic I found online. Not sure if it's same specs 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Elizabeth, would you like me to check the akoya studs for you when I go back there?


----------



## Jinsun

Elizabeth they are 7.5-8 $820 before discount


----------



## Jinsun

I tried both Tahitian and at first I thought the 9mm would looks too big but trying on both at the same time I prefer 9mm. Just waiting on DH to pick a suit so I can go back and show him and make my final decision!


----------



## Newchanel

Jinsun said:


> I tried both Tahitian and at first I thought the 9mm would looks too big but trying on both at the same time I prefer 9mm. Just waiting on DH to pick a suit so I can go back and show him and make my final decision!




I would always get the bigger pair. There isn't such a thing as too big. I used to think that.. But try it and you'd realized they never too big. I'm looking at a 13mm Tahitian that is making my heart stop a beat!


----------



## Newchanel

Jinsun said:


> I believe I saw a pair. I already own a pair, a small size so I didn't ask to see it. To my untrained eye it looked about 7mm.
> 
> They also had a huge strand. Going for 16,800 ish before the 30% here's a pic I found online. Not sure if it's same specs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017157
> 
> 
> Elizabeth, would you like me to check the akoya studs for you when I go back there?




The pearl necklace looks very good. 10mm is a very classic size!


----------



## cdtracing

Jinsun said:


> I tried both Tahitian and at first I thought the 9mm would looks too big but trying on both at the same time I prefer 9mm. Just waiting on DH to pick a suit so I can go back and show him and make my final decision!



9mm is a good size for the ear...not too big & not too small.  I would definitely go with the  larger pair.  Especially if you can get them with a 30% discount.


----------



## Jinsun

Thank you ladies, I did get the 9mm!  Here's the pic of the studs and the 6.5-7mm bracelet I purchased yesterday. 

I bought my mom and MIL Mikimoto strand necklace a few yrs back so I'm going to wait and see if it gets marked down more to get myself one, if they are gone I know eventually one of my moms will pass it down to me. 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Jinsun

Newchanel said:


> I would always get the bigger pair. There isn't such a thing as too big. I used to think that.. But try it and you'd realized they never too big. I'm looking at a 13mm Tahitian that is making my heart stop a beat!




Wow 13mm sounds stunning. Would love to see it on you if you decide to purchase them


----------



## Newchanel

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 3017389
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies, I did get the 9mm!  Here's the pic of the studs and the 6.5-7mm bracelet I purchased yesterday.
> 
> I bought my mom and MIL Mikimoto strand necklace a few yrs back so I'm going to wait and see if it gets marked down more to get myself one, if they are gone I know eventually one of my moms will pass it down to me.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Looks great. Love that bracelet too!


----------



## cdtracing

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 3017389
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies, I did get the 9mm!  Here's the pic of the studs and the 6.5-7mm bracelet I purchased yesterday.
> 
> I bought my mom and MIL Mikimoto strand necklace a few yrs back so I'm going to wait and see if it gets marked down more to get myself one, if they are gone I know eventually one of my moms will pass it down to me.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Oh, I'm so excited for you!!  Love the bracelet, too.  You should try & get a matching necklace at that discount if the store still has one.


----------



## alice87

Honora made new carved FWP earrings, each set is assigned to a birth month. I think it is a great idea.


----------



## cdtracing

alice87 said:


> Honora made new carved FWP earrings, each set is assigned to a birth month. I think it is a great idea.



That's a great idea!  Galatea makes awesome carved pearls as well.  Especially in Tahitians.  And I love the ones with diamonds set into the pearl.


----------



## cdtracing

Holy Cow.   Gem Shopping is having  their Pearl show right now.  Will also have another one on Sunday.  I know they're on Cable.  Their showing Tahitian, South Seas, ect straight from the Pearl Farmers.  These pearls are drool worthy & to die for!   Here's the link to their website.....

http://www.gemshopping.com/


----------



## user448751

Here's my pearls and "pearls"....




One of the necklaces is "real" pearls, the rest are costume, most likely.

My aunt gave my daughter a couple of the necklaces, and the bracelet, to play with.  I thought they were pretty and took them for myself 

Edit:  I also have a black pearl pendant and earrings that I forgot to put in the picture.


----------



## cdtracing

larali said:


> Here's my pearls and "pearls"....
> 
> View attachment 3021029
> 
> 
> One of the necklaces is "real" pearls, the rest are costume, most likely.
> 
> My aunt gave my daughter a couple of the necklaces, and the bracelet, to play with.  I thought they were pretty and took them for myself
> 
> Edit:  I also have a black pearl pendant and earrings that I forgot to put in the picture.



Very nice!


----------



## user448751

cdtracing said:


> Very nice!


Thanks


----------



## Molly0

Here is a 5 pearl station necklace, held in the palm of my hand, with some interesting colors. 
(No two pearls exactly the same)


----------



## user448751

Molly0 said:


> Here is a 5 pearl station necklace, held in the palm of my hand, with some interesting colors.
> (No two pearls exactly the same)


Lovely!!


----------



## Molly0

larali said:


> Lovely!!



Thanks!  I think they're Mexican, as they fluoresce  pink under a UV light.


----------



## alice87

cdtracing said:


> That's a great idea!  Galatea makes awesome carved pearls as well.  Especially in Tahitians.  And I love the ones with diamonds set into the pearl.



I keep wondering about them. I've never seen it in person, or any of the real photos, just stock photos. Do they use high quality tahitians to do Galatea pearls?


----------



## user448751

This thread made me want to go shopping, so I just bought these little cuties:



They are vintage 1980s, 14k gold vermeil, Majorica pearls

Also bought these:



8mm AAA Akoya 14k, got these for a super great price so I hope they are legit :/

But they are an improvement over what I have anyway


----------



## user448751

cdtracing said:


> I am a long time pearl lover being a June baby & a Southerner.  Here are a few things I have in Tahitian.  I apologize for the pictures.  I'm using my phone & this phone does not take the greatest pics. LOL
> 
> The earrings pictured with the multi colored strand are a gorgeous platinum color.  If I can find a strand to match these earrings, my DH says I can buy them!  He gave me the earrings 15 yrs ago & would like to find a strand to match.  He says that's his favorite color.
> 
> I had a pair of 10mm black with peacock tone earrings but my SNL had a hissy fit over them & borrowed them to wear to a wedding.  I wound up just telling her to keep them because she loves them so much.   So now,  I'm in the market for another pair.


Gosh, those are gorgeous!


----------



## cdtracing

larali said:


> This thread made me want to go shopping, so I just bought these little cuties:
> View attachment 3024464
> 
> 
> They are vintage 1980s, 14k gold vermeil, Majorica pearls
> 
> Also bought these:
> View attachment 3024465
> 
> 
> 8mm AAA Akoya 14k, got these for a super great price so I hope they are legit :/
> 
> But they are an improvement over what I have anyway



Lovely earrings.  You can never go wrong with pearls.  My mother always says that every lady  should always have pearls in her jewelry wardrobe.


----------



## Molly0

cdtracing said:


> Lovely earrings.  You can never go wrong with pearls.  My mother always says that every lady  should always have pearls in her jewelry wardrobe.



Yes, and I've heard an old tale that says that when pearls are worn, behavior automatically becomes "ladylike".


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> Yes, and I've heard an old tale that says that when pearls are worn, behavior automatically becomes "ladylike".



LOL!  Not always but it does help.


----------



## cdtracing

A surprise from my husband!  He really love Tahitians!   This is such a fun ring!!!  And yes, those are my old hands, age spots & all! LOL


----------



## user448751

Gorgeous ring, wow!!  What a great hubby


----------



## cdtracing

larali said:


> Gorgeous ring, wow!!  What a great hubby



He's definitely a keeper!  He spoils me on a regular basis but he seems to really enjoy spoiling me during my birthday month! LOL


----------



## MyDogTink

cdtracing said:


> A surprise from my husband!  He really love Tahitians!   This is such a fun ring!!!  And yes, those are my old hands, age spots & all! LOL




2 of my favorites- Tahitian pearls and pink sapphires. And it's lovely to be treated throughout your birthday month.


----------



## cdtracing

MyDogTink said:


> 2 of my favorites- Tahitian pearls and pink sapphires. And it's lovely to be treated throughout your birthday month.



Yes, I feel like a full fledged Princess!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

cdtracing said:


> A surprise from my husband!  He really love Tahitians!   This is such a fun ring!!!  And yes, those are my old hands, age spots & all! LOL


WOW!

Just&#8230;wow!


----------



## cdtracing

Thingofbeauty said:


> WOW!
> 
> Justwow!



Thanks.  He really makes me feel special!!


----------



## cdtracing

Are there any ladies out there who love the Keshi Pearl?  I found that I love the Petal Keshi Pearl & have been collecting necklaces, bracelets, ect in all different colors!

I paired 2 white Keshi necklaces twisted together in a Torsade with pink, lavender, white Keshi bracelets & earrings for Church today.


----------



## user448751

cdtracing said:


> Are there any ladies out there who love the Keshi Pearl?  I found that I love the Petal Keshi Pearl & have been collecting necklaces, bracelets, ect in all different colors!
> 
> I paired 2 white Keshi necklaces twisted together in a Torsade with pink, lavender, white Keshi bracelets & earrings for Church today.


Those are beautiful, love how natural they look!


----------



## cdtracing

larali said:


> Those are beautiful, love how natural they look!



I just love the petal Keshi.  They remind me of flower petals & when stacked together, I think of the Hawaiian Leis.  They are natural free form pearls & all nacre.  The nacre glistens so much they look wet.


----------



## Newchanel

cdtracing said:


> I just love the petal Keshi.  They remind me of flower petals & when stacked together, I think of the Hawaiian Leis.  They are natural free form pearls & all nacre.  The nacre glistens so much they look wet.




Wow! They look good. Are there any shops that do nice designs of Keshi pearls in New York?

I just ordered a pair of Tahitians and Golden pearls and getting them customized into 2 pair of earrings. Will take a while but can't wait to share!


----------



## cdtracing

Newchanel said:


> Wow! They look good. Are there any shops that do nice designs of Keshi pearls in New York?
> 
> I just ordered a pair of Tahitians and Golden pearls and getting them customized into 2 pair of earrings. Will take a while but can't wait to share!



I'm not familiar with New York but I'm sure any reputable jeweler who works with pearls can accommodate your needs.  They should be able to order & design whatever you like.  A reputable jeweler could also recommend someone who designs & works with pearls if they can't help you.


----------



## mistikat

cdtracing said:


> Are there any ladies out there who love the Keshi Pearl?  I found that I love the Petal Keshi Pearl & have been collecting necklaces, bracelets, ect in all different colors!
> 
> I paired 2 white Keshi necklaces twisted together in a Torsade with pink, lavender, white Keshi bracelets & earrings for Church today.


 
These are really lovely! I never used to like pearls and then over time, they won me over. There are so many amazing options for size, shape, colour ....


----------



## cdtracing

mistikat said:


> These are really lovely! I never used to like pearls and then over time, they won me over. There are so many amazing options for size, shape, colour ....



Pearls are my birthstone & I have collected pearls for decades.  I have gotten into the Keshi & Baroque pearls over the past few years.  The nacre is amazing & the natural shapes are very feminine, especially with the Keshi.  And I love all the colors of pearls.  It's just amazing what Mother Nature can accomplish!


----------



## mistikat

cdtracing said:


> Pearls are my birthstone & I have collected pearls for decades.  I have gotten into the Keshi & Baroque pearls over the past few years.  The nacre is amazing & the natural shapes are very feminine, especially with the Keshi.  And I love all the colors of pearls.  It's just amazing what Mother Nature can accomplish!


 
True ... I have a strand of semi baroque pearls bought when we lived in Europe. Put a pretty antique gold clasp with a half pearl on it, set with pastes. Which reminds me ... I haven't worn it in forever. Time to take that out and show it some love!


----------



## cdtracing

mistikat said:


> True ... I have a strand of semi baroque pearls bought when we lived in Europe. Put a pretty antique gold clasp with a half pearl on it, set with pastes. Which reminds me ... I haven't worn it in forever. Time to take that out and show it some love!



It sounds lovely.  You definitely need to take it out & wear it!  Would love to see a picture of it.


----------



## cdtracing

Here are a few of my Keshi Pearl pieces.  I love to mix these with my regular round pearls as well.

My multi color Keshi strand & matching bracelets.  They're in shades of white, pink, peach, & lavender.

The second pictures is of 4 Peach Keshi pearl bracelets.  I will stack them all together or I will mix with the multi color Keshi bracelets or my 10 mm white pearl bracelets.


----------



## cdtracing

Here is my Peacock set.

The second picture is of my Baroque Tahitian/South Sea necklace with matching earrings.  The Keshi bracelets are Black, White, & Gray.  I haven't been able to find a necklace to match them so I wear them when I wear this necklace.  I would dearly love to find a necklace to match those bracelets!


----------



## cdtracing

Here is a really cute necklace with matching earrings I bought last year.  They are smaller White Keshi set in Sterling Silver in a vine pattern.   White Sapphires are set in the small leaves.


----------



## cdtracing

For our anniversary last night, my husband gave me a  36 inch strand of 11 mm South Sea pearls & a Barbara Bixby Amazing Grace Cross set with Blue Topaz & White Freshwater Pearls.  The cross is a pendant/enhancer.  Sorry for the poor pictures.  Camera doesn't want to cooperate today.  LOL  The pictures don't do the necklace or the cross justice.


----------



## mistikat

cdtracing said:


> For our anniversary last night, my husband gave me a  36 inch strand of 11 mm South Sea pearls & a Barbara Bixby Amazing Grace Cross set with Blue Topaz & White Freshwater Pearls.  The cross is a pendant/enhancer.  Sorry for the poor pictures.  Camera doesn't want to cooperate today.  LOL  The pictures don't do the necklace or the cross justice.



I'm not familiar with Barbara Bixby but that is a really unique and pretty piece; beautiful pearls. 

Congrats on the anniversary!


----------



## cdtracing

mistikat said:


> I'm not familiar with Barbara Bixby but that is a really unique and pretty piece; beautiful pearls.
> 
> Congrats on the anniversary!



Thanks.  My husband spoils me tremendously, especially in the month of June since it's our anniversary month as well as my birthday month.  Barbara Bixby is a designer that uses precious & semi precious gemstone in very unique design that are inspired by nature.  She does some items in Gold & some in Sterling Silver with 18K gold accents.  Some of her designs are really different.  You should Google her & take a look at her website.


----------



## mistikat

cdtracing said:


> Thanks.  My husband spoils me tremendously, especially in the month of June since it's our anniversary month as well as my birthday month.  Barbara Bixby is a designer that uses precious & semi precious gemstone in very unique design that are inspired by nature.  She does some items in Gold & some in Sterling Silver with 18K gold accents.  Some of her designs are really different.  You should Google her & take a look at her website.



I definitely will; I write about jewelry and am always looking for new (to me!) designers to feature.

Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

mistikat said:


> I definitely will; I write about jewelry and am always looking for new (to me!) designers to feature.
> 
> Thanks!



I found her quite by accident.  I'm what one might call a Jewelry Whore!  I love jewelry & I love having jewelry that you don't see everywhere.  I love unique items.  She has some really creative designs & they're not ridiculously expensive.


----------



## mistikat

cdtracing said:


> I found her quite by accident.  *I'm what one might call a Jewelry Whore*!  I love jewelry & I love having jewelry that you don't see everywhere.  I love unique items.  She has some really creative designs & they're not ridiculously expensive.



I know the feeling!

Do you prefer to buy your pearls from any particular vendor? I got lucky on Overstock a few years ago with Mikimoto diamond and moveable pearl earrings. And bought a matching necklace on Ebay. Wish I could afford their South Seas!


----------



## cdtracing

mistikat said:


> I know the feeling!
> 
> Do you prefer to buy your pearls from any particular vendor? I got lucky on Overstock a few years ago with Mikimoto diamond and moveable pearl earrings. And bought a matching necklace on Ebay. Wish I could afford their South Seas!



I have a local jeweler who is just awesome to work with.  She always lets me know when she has some thing new to come look at.  I have bought some pearls from Overstock & a couple of pearl items off Ebay but I'm very careful with Ebay.  I have found a company I have bought many pearls from.  They sell designer closeouts, manufacture their own designs, have hosts that do shows that sell vintage & estate jewelry.  They have an online site & they are also on TV on Cable & Satellite & Dish.  They're great people to do business with.  They even have people that own pearl farms come & do show presentations at least a couple of times a year with Japanese Akoya, South Seas, & Goldens.   They also sell loose gemstones.  The website is http://www.gemshopping.com

If you don't like your purchase when you get it, they gladly take returns with no problem.  In fact, I just got through watching a Pearl show & I'm now watching a host that specializes in Closeouts, Estate, & Fine Jewelry.  They're located in Georgia, USA.  Celebrities shop with them as well.  They do not sell synthetic stones unless it's antique & for that time period.  They deal in 14K, 18K, Platinum &  fine Sterling Silver.  They don't sell cheap knock offs.


----------



## Abcdef8

Hi, Does anyone know in order for me to add M charm to my mikimoto pearl bracelet, does mikimoto boutique have to do it? Or can any jeweler do it? Thanks. Great pics&#127801;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Abcdef8 said:


> Hi, Does anyone know in order for me to add M charm to my mikimoto pearl bracelet, does mikimoto boutique have to do it? Or can any jeweler do it? Thanks. Great pics&#127801;



I could be totally wrong but wouldn't mikimoto need to provide that? Doesn't it lend towards authenticity?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

mistikat said:


> I know the feeling!
> 
> Do you prefer to buy your pearls from any particular vendor? I got lucky on Overstock a few years ago with Mikimoto diamond and moveable pearl earrings. And bought a matching necklace on Ebay. Wish I could afford their South Seas!


Me, too!!
I was just in HI, and received a quote from mikimoto for 10-11 mm stud earrings. South sea pearls. Let's just say that the quote was over 6K. Simple studs. Two pearls. &#128563;. That's my typical VCA earring price point!


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi Pearl lovers. I never own any good quality pearl, few that I have are cultivated pearl so I don't really know what to look for in good quality pearl. Please advise me.

I'm considering to buy Chanel pearl earrings. Are they considered good quality? TIA


----------



## mistikat

casseyelsie said:


> Hi Pearl lovers. I never own any good quality pearl, few that I have are cultivated pearl so I don't really know what to look for in good quality pearl. Please advise me.
> 
> I'm considering to buy Chanel pearl earrings. Are they considered good quality? TIA


 
Modern pearls are cultivated; it's exceptionally rare and expensive to find natural pearls.Chanel pearl earrings are costume - glass coated with nacre to look like pearl. I've seen mostly diamonds in their fine jewelry line but I believe they use mostly Akoya pearls in those. Possibly some South Sea.


----------



## casseyelsie

mistikat said:


> Modern pearls are cultivated; it's exceptionally rare and expensive to find natural pearls.Chanel pearl earrings are costume - glass coated with nacre to look like pearl. I've seen mostly diamonds in their fine jewelry line but I believe they use mostly Akoya pearls in those. Possibly some South Sea.




Oh! Disappointing to know that. I was hoping for cultivated, not glass! Not worth spending in that case. Just pricey because of the brand. I can get real cultivated pearl at much lower price.


----------



## mistikat

casseyelsie said:


> Oh! Disappointing to know that. I was hoping for cultivated, not glass! Not worth spending in that case. Just pricey because of the brand. I can get real cultivated pearl at much lower price.


 
There is varying quality/price points with all cultured pearls as well , and jewelers who are known for the high quality of their pearls (Mikimoto, Schoeffel, etc.). Chanel does have a fine jewellery line but they are probably better known for their costume pieces.


----------



## cdtracing

casseyelsie said:


> Oh! Disappointing to know that. I was hoping for cultivated, not glass! Not worth spending in that case. Just pricey because of the brand. I can get real cultivated pearl at much lower price.



Here's the deal....when you buy designer jewelry, you not only pay for the jewelry but also for the name.  Mikimoto has excellent pearls & personally, I don't think you can find better.  But...you can buy quality AAA grade cultured Japanese Akoya pearl earrings from a jeweler or a reputable online site & receive excellent quality pearl earrings without paying the designer price of thousands of dollars.  Pearls are graded by shape, luster, depth & thickness of nacre, number of surface blemishes, ect.  AAA is the highest quality.  Akoya pearls are salt water as are South Seas & Tahitians.  Freshwater pearls are from freshwater mussels & can also be high quality AAA pearls.  Before you buy, go on line & research pearls & learn about the different kinds & how they are graded.  Then you can make an educated purchase.  Hope this helps.


----------



## casseyelsie

mistikat said:


> There is varying quality/price points with all cultured pearls as well , and jewelers who are known for the high quality of their pearls (Mikimoto, Schoeffel, etc.). Chanel does have a fine jewellery line but they are probably better known for their costume pieces.







cdtracing said:


> Here's the deal....when you buy designer jewelry, you not only pay for the jewelry but also for the name.  Mikimoto has excellent pearls & personally, I don't think you can find better.  But...you can buy quality AAA grade cultured Japanese Akoya pearl earrings from a jeweler or a reputable online site & receive excellent quality pearl earrings without paying the designer price of thousands of dollars.  Pearls are graded by shape, luster, depth & thickness of nacre, number of surface blemishes, ect.  AAA is the highest quality.  Akoya pearls are salt water as are South Seas & Tahitians.  Freshwater pearls are from freshwater mussels & can also be high quality AAA pearls.  Before you buy, go on line & research pearls & learn about the different kinds & how they are graded.  Then you can make an educated purchase.  Hope this helps.




Thank you ladies. I'm purseaddict who are willing to spend few thousands for bag but I am not ready to spend more than USD1000 for pearl yet. [emoji23] I will look into real pearl that's within my budget.  Thanks again for tips and guidance.


----------



## BigAkoya

Abcdef8 said:


> Hi, Does anyone know in order for me to add M charm to my mikimoto pearl bracelet, does mikimoto boutique have to do it? Or can any jeweler do it? Thanks. Great pics&#127801;



Hi.  You can send it to Mikimoto and they will do it.  I've had two done before.  The cost in 2012 was $110.00 per charm.  For a bracelet, they will put the charm one pearl in after the clasp.  If you are thinking of doing this for a strand, they will put the charm three pearls in after the clasp.  The old design for strands used to be one pearl in after the clasp, but the new design is now three pearls in.  Which means if you restring an old strand of pearls, they will move it for you unless you specifically ask them to keep it in the one position.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## Luvshandbags

His brother is my jeweler. He is based out of San Dimas, Ca. I remember when he first came out with the diamond in a pearl. They are very beautiful in person.


----------



## ImustShop

Just love pearls, under natural lighting.


----------



## ImustShop

Actually bought 2 sets intending to restrung into a longer strand.

Both are 8-8.5mm Akoya pearls from Japan.


----------



## Newchanel

ImustShop said:


> View attachment 3037033
> 
> 
> Actually bought 2 sets intending to restrung into a longer strand.
> 
> Both are 8-8.5mm Akoya pearls from Japan.




These are beautiful. Where did you get them from? Did they come with any type of cert from Japan?


----------



## ImustShop

Thanks, Newchanel, yes they came with a cert. Got them from a jewelry fair.


----------



## Vita

Dear Ladies,

Is it save to buy Akoya pearls online from The Pearl Source? I need a gift for my Mom and decided to buy a pearl necklace for her.
TIA


----------



## cdtracing

ImustShop said:


> View attachment 3037033
> 
> 
> Actually bought 2 sets intending to restrung into a longer strand.
> 
> Both are 8-8.5mm Akoya pearls from Japan.



They're lovely!  Enjoy & wear them in good health!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ImustShop said:


> View attachment 3037033
> 
> 
> Actually bought 2 sets intending to restrung into a longer strand.
> 
> Both are 8-8.5mm Akoya pearls from Japan.



So beautiful!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Vita said:


> Dear Ladies,
> 
> Is it save to buy Akoya pearls online from The Pearl Source? I need a gift for my Mom and decided to buy a pearl necklace for her.
> TIA



I haven't tried them, but I had a great experience with pearlparadise.com.   I bought a pair of tahitian studs that I love from them.


----------



## Vita

AntiqueShopper said:


> I haven't tried them, but I had a great experience with pearlparadise.com.   I bought a pair of tahitian studs that I love from them.


Thank you.
Unfortunately, they do not have canadian site and do not accept payments in canadian currency.


----------



## bougainvillier

Ladies, just want to pop in and say hello. I started this thread a few months back and had not really been checking back. Glad it's alive and well 

I bought a pair of pearl studs since, and I tried a pair of Chanel sunglasses today with pearls on the sides and thought I needed to come back into this conversation.

The pair of studs I got were 8mm - perfect for my daily, I think. I have since wanted a pair in gold or grey but maybe something smaller, like a 6.5 or 7mm. Is that weird? I am in my mid-late 20s and I have a small frame. I know that for investment/life-long classic pieces like these I should get something more substantial so that I can enjoy them for a long time. Also cost isn't really what is holding me back - it's more or less because I see someone with small/tiny pearl studs, I feel they look so refreshing and "young". Is it just me? What is your thoughts on size - is bigger always better when it comes to pearls?


----------



## CrystalDreams

bougainvillier said:


> Ladies, just want to pop in and say hello. I started this thread a few months back and had not really been checking back. Glad it's alive and well
> 
> I bought a pair of pearl studs since, and I tried a pair of Chanel sunglasses today with pearls on the sides and thought I needed to come back into this conversation.
> 
> The pair of studs I got were 8mm - perfect for my daily, I think. I have since wanted a pair in gold or grey but maybe something smaller, like a 6.5 or 7mm. Is that weird? I am in my mid-late 20s and I have a small frame. I know that for investment/life-long classic pieces like these I should get something more substantial so that I can enjoy them for a long time. Also cost isn't really what is holding me back - it's more or less because I see someone with small/tiny pearl studs, I feel they look so refreshing and "young". Is it just me? What is your thoughts on size - is bigger always better when it comes to pearls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045904


^^ Agreed! I actually quite like the look of smaller pearls though I own larger 7.5-8mm studs too. I only bought the bigger ones because I lost the small pair! I think the small ones are subtle but still a nice classy touch


----------



## cdtracing

bougainvillier said:


> Ladies, just want to pop in and say hello. I started this thread a few months back and had not really been checking back. Glad it's alive and well
> 
> I bought a pair of pearl studs since, and I tried a pair of Chanel sunglasses today with pearls on the sides and thought I needed to come back into this conversation.
> 
> The pair of studs I got were 8mm - perfect for my daily, I think. I have since wanted a pair in gold or grey but maybe something smaller, like a 6.5 or 7mm. Is that weird? I am in my mid-late 20s and I have a small frame. I know that for investment/life-long classic pieces like these I should get something more substantial so that I can enjoy them for a long time. Also cost isn't really what is holding me back - it's more or less because I see someone with small/tiny pearl studs, I feel they look so refreshing and "young". Is it just me? What is your thoughts on size - is bigger always better when it comes to pearls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045904



I have both....large pearls & smaller ones.  Often, it depends on your frame & build & how you feel they look on you.  I have large pearl studs, 10-11 mm that I wear for more dressier occasions & a couple of smaller stud earrings, 5.5-7.5 mm, that I wear on daily, more casual times.  Depending on what you're wearing, really large pearls can sometimes be a little over the top.  Genuine pearls are always an investment in any size, especially if they are of the salt water Akoya, South Sea, or Tahitian variety.  Usually, the larger the pearl, the higher the cost because the pearl has to stay in the oyster longer in order to develop the larger size.  This will take years.  Plus, genuine pearls are affected by water temp & pollution.   I have read that many of the farmers of South Sea & Tahitians are harvesting for the smaller sizes, 8-9 mm, because there is a huge market for that size in the Asian Market.  So the larger sizes, 11 mm & larger, will be scarcer because the farmers are not letting the pearl stay in the oysters long enough to develop the larger sizes.

I'm quite tall so I can carry off the big pearl look, but it's really just a personal preference.  If you feel good when you wear them, size doesn't matter.  Wear them & enjoy their beauty.


----------



## cdtracing

Last night, My husband gifted me with another early birthday present.  He knows how much I love the Amazing Grace Cross series by Barbara Bixby.  She created 4 in this series, Blue Topaz & White Freshwater Pearls, Rhodolite Garnet & Black Freshwater Pearls, Yellow Sapphire & Olive Freshwater Pearls, & Black Sapphire (or Black Spinel) & Pink Freshwater Pearls.  He gave me the Blue Topaz & White Pearl cross for our anniversary which was June 15th.  I posted a picture of it a few pages back.  He bought me the Garnet & Black Pearl cross & gave to me last night at dinner!  So I now have 2 out 4 in the series.  The Black cross with Pink Pearls has been sold out & I'm not sure if she still makes it.  That will make it really hard to find.  I couldn't ask for a more wonderful husband!


----------



## Newchanel

bougainvillier said:


> Ladies, just want to pop in and say hello. I started this thread a few months back and had not really been checking back. Glad it's alive and well
> 
> I bought a pair of pearl studs since, and I tried a pair of Chanel sunglasses today with pearls on the sides and thought I needed to come back into this conversation.
> 
> The pair of studs I got were 8mm - perfect for my daily, I think. I have since wanted a pair in gold or grey but maybe something smaller, like a 6.5 or 7mm. Is that weird? I am in my mid-late 20s and I have a small frame. I know that for investment/life-long classic pieces like these I should get something more substantial so that I can enjoy them for a long time. Also cost isn't really what is holding me back - it's more or less because I see someone with small/tiny pearl studs, I feel they look so refreshing and "young". Is it just me? What is your thoughts on size - is bigger always better when it comes to pearls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045904




I started with a pair of 7mm and I must say over the years I have gone bigger. I still like my 7mm but bigger pearls can be very elegant even with casual clothes, ESP plain studs. I have some pearls with removable jackets that can be worn with my plain studs. When I'm home in a few weeks' time, I'd share.


----------



## Newchanel

I mean I've got some diamond removable jackets that can be worn with my pearl studs..


----------



## bougainvillier

CrystalDreams said:


> ^^ Agreed! I actually quite like the look of smaller pearls though I own larger 7.5-8mm studs too. I only bought the bigger ones because I lost the small pair! I think the small ones are subtle but still a nice classy touch



Thank you! Can I ask - what is your hair color and complexion, and which pearl color looks the best on you besides the classic white?



cdtracing said:


> I have both....large pearls & smaller ones.  Often, it depends on your frame & build & how you feel they look on you.  I have large pearl studs, 10-11 mm that I wear for more dressier occasions & a couple of smaller stud earrings, 5.5-7.5 mm, that I wear on daily, more casual times.  Depending on what you're wearing, really large pearls can sometimes be a little over the top.  Genuine pearls are always an investment in any size, especially if they are of the salt water Akoya, South Sea, or Tahitian variety.  Usually, the larger the pearl, the higher the cost because the pearl has to stay in the oyster longer in order to develop the larger size.  This will take years.  Plus, genuine pearls are affected by water temp & pollution.   I have read that many of the farmers of South Sea & Tahitians are harvesting for the smaller sizes, 8-9 mm, because there is a huge market for that size in the Asian Market.  So the larger sizes, 11 mm & larger, will be scarcer because the farmers are not letting the pearl stay in the oysters long enough to develop the larger sizes.
> 
> I'm quite tall so I can carry off the big pearl look, but it's really just a personal preference.  If you feel good when you wear them, size doesn't matter.  Wear them & enjoy their beauty.



I am definitely a small or petite, if you would. But I still like the dressy look of a 10mm on me - some day  But for everyday, I am staying below 8mm. Again, any advice on coloring? What is your hair color and complexion, and which pearl color looks the best on you besides the classic white? I have fair skin and medium/dark brown hair - trying to expand my collection into colored pearls. Thinking about golden, grey, or blue.



Newchanel said:


> I started with a pair of 7mm and I must say over the years I have gone bigger. I still like my 7mm but bigger pearls can be very elegant even with casual clothes, ESP plain studs. I have some pearls with removable jackets that can be worn with my plain studs. When I'm home in a few weeks' time, I'd share.



Please do share pictures!


----------



## Squids

bougainvillier said:


> Ladies, just want to pop in and say hello. I started this thread a few months back and had not really been checking back. Glad it's alive and well
> 
> I bought a pair of pearl studs since, and I tried a pair of Chanel sunglasses today with pearls on the sides and thought I needed to come back into this conversation.
> 
> The pair of studs I got were 8mm - perfect for my daily, I think. I have since wanted a pair in gold or grey but maybe something smaller, like a 6.5 or 7mm. Is that weird? I am in my mid-late 20s and I have a small frame. I know that for investment/life-long classic pieces like these I should get something more substantial so that I can enjoy them for a long time. Also cost isn't really what is holding me back - it's more or less because I see someone with small/tiny pearl studs, I feel they look so refreshing and "young". Is it just me? What is your thoughts on size - is bigger always better when it comes to pearls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045904



I have larger pearls, but I tend to come back to my 8mm studs for daily wear, especially to work.  I'm petite, very fair, and dirty blonde.  I tend to favor classic white and pale pink pearls.  Big ones are fun but I'm more apt to wear them out to dinner or on a special occasion, whereas the smaller ones are perfect with jeans and a t-shirt or with work-wear.


----------



## cdtracing

bougainvillier said:


> Thank you! Can I ask - what is your hair color and complexion, and which pearl color looks the best on you besides the classic white?
> 
> 
> 
> I am definitely a small or petite, if you would. But I still like the dressy look of a 10mm on me - some day  But for everyday, I am staying below 8mm. Again, any advice on coloring? What is your hair color and complexion, and which pearl color looks the best on you besides the classic white? I have fair skin and medium/dark brown hair - trying to expand my collection into colored pearls. Thinking about golden, grey, or blue.
> 
> 
> 
> Please do share pictures!



I have dark brown hair & a medium complexion.  I tan very well but since I have been diagnosed with skin cancer, I don't get out in the sun like I use to.  It's just the price I pay for growing up in the sun before the invention of sunscreen. LOL

I have pearls of all colors...I have white, cream, pink, peach, lavender, golden Akoya & South Sea as well at Tahitian.  I think white with rose overtones look great on anyone & pinks/multi-color look good on  every complexion, too.  Rose over tones & the pink pearls tend to give complexions a warm glow.

I probably wear my Tahitians the most because they are my favorites!  My strand is a multi-color strand with all different colors of natural Tahitians.  I also think they are flattering for any complexion.  I also wear my Golden South Seas a good bit but those are mixed with white pearls.  I haven't gotten a strand of GSS yet but I'm working toward it.  I posted pictures of some of my pearl collection a few pages back.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Newchanel

cdtracing said:


> I have dark brown hair & a medium complexion.  I tan very well but since I have been diagnosed with skin cancer, I don't get out in the sun like I use to.  It's just the price I pay for growing up in the sun before the invention of sunscreen. LOL
> 
> I have pearls of all colors...I have white, cream, pink, peach, lavender, golden Akoya & South Sea as well at Tahitian.  I think white with rose overtones look great on anyone & pinks/multi-color look good on  every complexion, too.  Rose over tones & the pink pearls tend to give complexions a warm glow.
> 
> I probably wear my Tahitians the most because they are my favorites!  My strand is a multi-color strand with all different colors of natural Tahitians.  I also think they are flattering for any complexion.  I also wear my Golden South Seas a good bit but those are mixed with white pearls.  I haven't gotten a strand of GSS yet but I'm working toward it.  I posted pictures of some of my pearl collection a few pages back.  Hope this helps.




I love your Tahitians!


----------



## Newchanel

bougainvillier said:


> Thank you! Can I ask - what is your hair color and complexion, and which pearl color looks the best on you besides the classic white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am definitely a small or petite, if you would. But I still like the dressy look of a 10mm on me - some day  But for everyday, I am staying below 8mm. Again, any advice on coloring? What is your hair color and complexion, and which pearl color looks the best on you besides the classic white? I have fair skin and medium/dark brown hair - trying to expand my collection into colored pearls. Thinking about golden, grey, or blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do share pictures!




Hi, I'm Asian, 169cm - fair skinned, black hair. I think Ayoka pearls (creamy white with rosy overtones) are good. But my white south sea looks fine too and so does my golden south seas. Tahitians look fine too.  I think more important than volour is the sheen/ shine.. I'm still waiting for a pair of Tahitians which has a pink/ purple overtones and the right level of sheen


----------



## cdtracing

Newchanel said:


> I love your Tahitians!



Thank you.  My husband gifts me pearls all the time & he seems to favor the Tahitians over all of them.  He does like the South Seas as well.  He gave me an 18 inch strand of 11mm White SS about 9 years ago & an 36 inch strand for our anniversary a couple of weeks ago.  They're larger than my Tahitian strand which is 8-10 mm.  We have going to some of the Tahitian Islands down on our bucket list.  I'm afraid if I go, I won't want to come back.  LOL


----------



## Aelfaerie

AntiqueShopper said:


> I haven't tried them, but I had a great experience with pearlparadise.com.   I bought a pair of tahitian studs that I love from them.



Thanks for the review! I'm looking to pick up two pairs of pearl studs (Tahitian and South Sea), and I'm relieved to hear that people have had good experiences with them online.


----------



## honu

OMG I can't believe I forgot about my pearl drops!!! They are Akoya AAA 9mm with platinum chain that are like jackets for my diamond studs. In the picture the one on the right is pushed in more and it looks shorter than the left but they are the same length lol!


----------



## cdtracing

honu said:


> OMG I can't believe I forgot about my pearl drops!!! They are Akoya AAA 9mm with platinum chain that are like jackets for my diamond studs. In the picture the one on the right is pushed in more and it looks shorter than the left but they are the same length lol!



Those are stunning!!   Where did you find them, if you don't mind me asking?  I love the idea of a pearl drop jacket for diamond studs.  Your pearls are the perfect size for your diamond studs!!  Lucky you!


----------



## secw1977

honu said:


> OMG I can't believe I forgot about my pearl drops!!! They are Akoya AAA 9mm with platinum chain that are like jackets for my diamond studs. In the picture the one on the right is pushed in more and it looks shorter than the left but they are the same length lol!


Stunning earrings. I love that you can either wear them as studs or with the pearls as drops. Enjoy xx


----------



## honu

cdtracing said:


> Those are stunning!!   Where did you find them, if you don't mind me asking?  I love the idea of a pearl drop jacket for diamond studs.  Your pearls are the perfect size for your diamond studs!!  Lucky you!



They were custom order from my jeweler, I wanted pearl drops and he delivered!

If you want the name of my jeweler, please feel free to PM me for details


----------



## honu

I watched Demi Moore's "Flawless" on Netflix last night and loved her pearls. Are these south sea pearls and what size do you think they are?


----------



## CrystalDreams

Hi! Sorry for the super late reply... I'm very fair and Asian so black brown hair. I find the white pearls look best on me (usually with rose overtone) but I'm partial to silvery coloured pearls too. Tahitians I tend to avoid (I have a strand... they blend in too much with my hair sadly). 

So my faves would have to be white (akoya/South Sea/freshwaters... all good!), then natural silvery blue akoyas then golden south seas or akoyas


----------



## cdtracing

honu said:


> I watched Demi Moore's "Flawless" on Netflix last night and loved her pearls. Are these south sea pearls and what size do you think they are?



Hard to tell from the picture if they are actually South Seas.  I would say the size would be 10-11 mm +.


----------



## cdtracing

OK...here a pic of my last Pearl birthday gift from my wonderful hubby!  He's so sneaky!!!  He knew I have been wanting the Amazing Grace cross collection from Barbara Bixby so when he ordered the second cross (garnets & black pearls), he ordered the yellow sapphire & olive pearl one too.  He gave me the garnet/black pearl cross earlier in the month as a surprise & saved the yellow sapphire/olive pearl to give me on my birthday.  He said we would have to try & find a pearl strand to match the olive pearls.  They're an unusual color so I think that's going to take some time.  LOL

He also gave me a Native American turquoise bracelet & earrings he found since I also collect & wear NA jewelry.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Hi everyone, 

I'm planning on buying some Mikimoto pearl stud earrings. I know Mikimotos come in four different grades. Does anyone have any advice for me on that point? Size wise, I want 6-6.5 mm studs. These will be my first pearls, and I'm not sure if it's worth it getting a higher grade or not. Help? 

Here are the options:
1. 6-6.5 mm A = $300
2. 6-6.5 mm A+ = $400
3. 6-6.5 mm AA = $460
4. 6-6.5 mm AAA = $540

Thank you,
Violet Bleu


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

Personally,I would buy the best possible quality pearls.They will last you a lifetime if you look after them properly.Timeless & demure


----------



## Violet Bleu

Queen of Sparkl said:


> Personally,I would buy the best possible quality pearls.They will last you a lifetime if you look after them properly.Timeless & demure



So you would recommend the AAA?


----------



## gatorpooh

Queen of Sparkl said:


> Personally,I would buy the best possible quality pearls.They will last you a lifetime if you look after them properly.Timeless & demure




+1

I have 7-7.5mm Mikimoto AAA studs  and they are stunning! TOTALLY worth it!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Queen of Sparkl said:


> Personally,I would buy the best possible quality pearls.They will last you a lifetime if you look after them properly.Timeless & demure



+1  The higher the rating of the pearl, the higher the quality.  I would, also, buy the highest quality I can afford. Mikimoto pearls are classics & will last for generations.  There's just no comparison to a high grade quality pearl.


----------



## Violet Bleu

gatorpooh said:


> +1
> 
> I have 7-7.5mm Mikimoto AAA studs  and they are stunning! TOTALLY worth it!!!



I compared all of the grades in person. They are all stunning. I'm just not sure if paying an extra $240 for AAA versus A is truly worth it for me. 



cdtracing said:


> +1  The higher the rating of the pearl, the higher the quality.  I would, also, buy the highest quality I can afford. Mikimoto pearls are classics & will last for generations.  There's just no comparison to a high grade quality pearl.



It's such a hard decision. I can afford any of the choices I provided but have a hard time paying nearly double for the AAA. I've been wanting these studs for a year or two now. Since I could never decide on a grade, I never purchased them.


----------



## cdtracing

Violet Bleu said:


> I compared all of the grades in person. They are all stunning. I'm just not sure if paying an extra $240 for AAA versus A is truly worth it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> It's such a hard decision. I can afford any of the choices I provided but have a hard time paying nearly double for the AAA. I've been wanting these studs for a year or two now. Since I could never decide on a grade, I never purchased them.



The higher the grade, the thicker the nacre & luster; also few if any blemishes.  It's really up to what you're going to be happy with.  If you'll be happy with AA pearls as opposed to AAA, then buy them.  IMHO, it's really which one you like the best & will enjoy wearing.  But Mikimoto pearls are still an excellent choice.


----------



## Violet Bleu

cdtracing said:


> The higher the grade, the thicker the nacre & luster; also few if any blemishes.  It's really up to what you're going to be happy with.  If you'll be happy with AA pearls as opposed to AAA, then buy them.  IMHO, it's really which one you like the best & will enjoy wearing.  But Mikimoto pearls are still an excellent choice.



Thank you for your advice! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

Violet Bleu said:


> So you would recommend the AAA?




Without a doubt


----------



## Violet Bleu

Queen of Sparkl said:


> Without a doubt



Thanks!


----------



## IndigoRose

AntiqueShopper said:


> I haven't tried them, but I had a great experience with pearlparadise.com.   I bought a pair of tahitian studs that I love from them.


Thank you for sharing this website! 

I found a freshwater 7.5-8mm bracelet that I'd like but, I would need it lengthened. I wear the largest size in the T&CO beaded bracelets. I am thinking probably 8"? Suggestions from anyone would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Junkenpo

Finally got around to taking a pic of my pearl stuff.  

Here's the fake with real. 







The fake:






The real:


----------



## cdtracing

Junkenpo said:


> Finally got around to taking a pic of my pearl stuff.
> 
> Here's the fake with real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real:



Great collections.  I love the necklaces with the charms!!


----------



## honu

I'm not sure if this was answered, but one reason why I am wary of buying a pearl necklace is the fish hook clasp. Does anyone know why that clasp is used? 

My Mother left me her pearl necklace with that clasp. Maybe it's me but I have the hardest time trying to hook and unhook it, especially in the shorter lengths?  :wondering


----------



## MyDogTink

honu said:


> I'm not sure if this was answered, but one reason why I am wary of buying a pearl necklace is the fish hook clasp. Does anyone know why that clasp is used?
> 
> 
> 
> My Mother left me her pearl necklace with that clasp. Maybe it's me but I have the hardest time trying to hook and unhook it, especially in the shorter lengths?  :wondering




There are other hooks you could get, such as the ball.


----------



## MyDogTink

I'm curious to see if anyone has a view on Mikimoto's Akoya strands compared to Tiffany's.


----------



## JenW

MyDogTink said:


> I'm curious to see if anyone has a view on Mikimoto's Akoya strands compared to Tiffany's.


 


Personally I find Mikimoto's Akoya pearls to have a more rose overtone, and Tiffany's to be more silvery-gray. I prefer the Mikimoto, but everyone will have her own preference.


----------



## cdtracing

honu said:


> I'm not sure if this was answered, but one reason why I am wary of buying a pearl necklace is the fish hook clasp. Does anyone know why that clasp is used?
> 
> My Mother left me her pearl necklace with that clasp. Maybe it's me but I have the hardest time trying to hook and unhook it, especially in the shorter lengths?  :wondering



Your jeweler should be able to change out the clasp.  You can get the ball clasp that either has the push in clasp or has a magnetic closure if you don't want to fool with a hook clasp.  My Dad gave my mother a strand of Mikimoto pearls back in the late 40's.  She had them restrung a couple of years ago & had the clasp changed out to a magnetic one because her arthritis makes it hard for her to use the fishhook style clasp.


----------



## cdtracing

MyDogTink said:


> I'm curious to see if anyone has a view on Mikimoto's Akoya strands compared to Tiffany's.



I prefer the Mikimoto pearls.  I love the luminescence of his pearls.  They look wet.


----------



## MyDogTink

cdtracing said:


> I prefer the Mikimoto pearls.  I love the luminescence of his pearls.  They look wet.




I know. It's like Mikimoto = pearls!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

honu said:


> OMG I can't believe I forgot about my pearl drops!!! They are Akoya AAA 9mm with platinum chain that are like jackets for my diamond studs. In the picture the one on the right is pushed in more and it looks shorter than the left but they are the same length lol!



I absolutely LOVE these!!
Were they a custom order? What a brilliant idea!


----------



## Newchanel

Violet Bleu said:


> So you would recommend the AAA?




I would recommend the AAA too, but that's because I like to get the best and know that is the best available by Mother Nature and feel super proud of wearing it but it's jewellery so you should do what you feel happiest about. It what's makes you happy that counts..,


----------



## honu

cdtracing said:


> Your jeweler should be able to change out the clasp.  You can get the ball clasp that either has the push in clasp or has a magnetic closure if you don't want to fool with a hook clasp.  My Dad gave my mother a strand of Mikimoto pearls back in the late 40's.  She had them restrung a couple of years ago & had the clasp changed out to a magnetic one because her arthritis makes it hard for her to use the fishhook style clasp.



When I get a strand from Mikimoto I wonder if they have any substitute clasps? Or will they look at me like I'm crazy?   If that is the case I will bring the strand to my jeweler and have them change it out.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Newchanel said:


> I would recommend the AAA too, but that's because I like to get the best and know that is the best available by Mother Nature and feel super proud of wearing it but it's jewellery so you should do what you feel happiest about. It what's makes you happy that counts..,



Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## cdtracing

honu said:


> When I get a strand from Mikimoto I wonder if they have any substitute clasps? Or will they look at me like I'm crazy?   If that is the case I will bring the strand to my jeweler and have them change it out.



If you're going to order a strand from them, I would talk to their customer service & see if they can replace the fish hook clasp with a different one.  If you're buying from a jewelry store, you can always ask about changing the clasp.  I don't see why they would look at you like you were crazy.  A lot of people don't like the fish hook clasp.  I have several strands of pearls with that clasp & I'll be changing them to something else when I need to have them restrung.  With Mikimoto being very particular about their pearls, you may want to find a strand with a clasp you like.  I talked to my jeweler & was told that the strand would need to be restrung in order to change the clasp.  If you change the clasp from the Mikimoto clasp, you would need to keep the original clasp since it would be a Mikimoto clasp.  If not, changing the clasp from the original will devalue the strand.


----------



## perfumegirl01

honu said:


> When I get a strand from Mikimoto I wonder if they have any substitute clasps? Or will they look at me like I'm crazy?   If that is the case I will bring the strand to my jeweler and have them change it out.




My SA there told me that mikimoto can only recognize their strand as mikimoto if the clasp and other identifying marks like the M for the newer strands are on.  Otherwise they have no way of telling whether it's mikimoto.  So if you do switch out and may resell or gift it to your kids fm for example, definitely keep the original safe.  

That said they are willing to replace the clasp but you have to choose from their selection.


----------



## honu

I just came back from Vegas and had to check out their store at City Center which had an amazing selection! I asked them if they could change out the clasp and they said they could - they have one that is like a ball and easier so put on. I'm trying to remember if it was one that you screw in (my memory is hazy because I had just gone to dinner and had some wine lol) but it definitely looked easier to put on than the fish hook clasp.


----------



## Newchanel

My new pearls with removable diamond jacket! Share my joy! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The picture don't do the golden pearls justice!


----------



## Newchanel

Some of my earrings together


----------



## honu

Newchanel said:


> Some of my earrings together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078184
> View attachment 3078185
> View attachment 3078186



Thank you for sharing your beautiful collection!


----------



## Newchanel

honu said:


> Thank you for sharing your beautiful collection!




Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

Newchanel said:


> My new pearls with removable diamond jacket! Share my joy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078169
> 
> 
> The picture don't do the golden pearls justice!





Newchanel said:


> Some of my earrings together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078184
> View attachment 3078185
> View attachment 3078186



Oh, my!!  That's an awesome collection of pearl earrings!  I love the jackets; really changes the look.  And the drop earrings are spectacular statement earrings!  They're all just beautiful!


----------



## wren

honu said:


> OMG I can't believe I forgot about my pearl drops!!! They are Akoya AAA 9mm with platinum chain that are like jackets for my diamond studs. In the picture the one on the right is pushed in more and it looks shorter than the left but they are the same length lol!



Absolutely beautiful!  Where did you find these beautiful pearl drops?


----------



## honu

wren said:


> Absolutely beautiful!  Where did you find these beautiful pearl drops?



I had them custom made from my jeweler. I sent my diamond studs to him and he made the pearl drops to go with them. 

If you want the name of my jeweler, please PM me.

And I found another picture of my pearl drops separated from my studs!


----------



## Trekkie

perfumegirl01 said:


> My SA there told me that mikimoto can only recognize their strand as mikimoto if the clasp and other identifying marks like the M for the newer strands are on.  Otherwise they have no way of telling whether it's mikimoto.  So if you do switch out and may resell or gift it to your kids fm for example, definitely keep the original safe.
> 
> That said they are willing to replace the clasp but you have to choose from their selection.



This is a shame, I've got a really old strand of Miki's (from WW2) which have been restrung several times during their lives and the original clasp was lost long ago. I had always assumed I would be able to take them to Mikimoto and have them valued etc if needed. 

Do you know if there is any other way to have older strands authenticated?


----------



## Junkenpo

So in love with everyone's pearls!


Here's a pair of my mom's she gave me.  She only wears her diamond studs now, so she's clearing out her jewelry box.

 Akoyas on 18kwg with bitty diamonds.   












deleted that last pic... too big!


----------



## perfumegirl01

Trekkie said:


> This is a shame, I've got a really old strand of Miki's (from WW2) which have been restrung several times during their lives and the original clasp was lost long ago. I had always assumed I would be able to take them to Mikimoto and have them valued etc if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if there is any other way to have older strands authenticated?




I do not know.  what my SA said makes sense bc a pearl is a pearl and it's not branded in the same way a diamond is laser inscribed.  I will see her later this fall and can ask if you don't get an answer before then.


----------



## Trekkie

perfumegirl01 said:


> I do not know.  what my SA said makes sense bc a pearl is a pearl and it's not branded in the same way a diamond is laser inscribed.  I will see her later this fall and can ask if you don't get an answer before then.



I guess thats true, for some reason I had in my head that they'd be able to look at the quality etc of the pearls. But I suppose that there would be other companies that have the same level of quality.


----------



## cdtracing

Trekkie said:


> This is a shame, I've got a really old strand of Miki's (from WW2) which have been restrung several times during their lives and the original clasp was lost long ago. I had always assumed I would be able to take them to Mikimoto and have them valued etc if needed.
> 
> Do you know if there is any other way to have older strands authenticated?





perfumegirl01 said:


> I do not know.  what my SA said makes sense bc a pearl is a pearl and it's not branded in the same way a diamond is laser inscribed.  I will see her later this fall and can ask if you don't get an answer before then.





Trekkie said:


> I guess thats true, for some reason I had in my head that they'd be able to look at the quality etc of the pearls. But I suppose that there would be other companies that have the same level of quality.



I don't know of a way to determine whether a pearl is a Mikimoto pearl just by looking at it.  Pearls are a natural gemstone, not something that has to be cut, shaped, & inscribed.  Pearls are graded according to their shape, thickness of nacre, luster, surface, ect.  If you had a paper trail like a receipt or document showing your strand came from Mikimoto, that would help.  My mother has a strand of Mikimoto pearls my father gave her decades ago.  Her's have been restrung a few times & now she's had her jeweler change the clasp to a magnetic one because of her arthritis but she keeps the original Mikimoto clasp in a safe place in case it has to be restrung again with the original clasp.


----------



## cdtracing

Here's a fun necklace....white freshwater pearls & polished white quartz!  I love stuff that's unusual! LOL


----------



## ImustShop

South sea pearls


----------



## ImustShop

Restrung 2 of the strand into a longer one with the bracelet.

8.5mm Akoya pearls


----------



## LVoeletters

Hi everyone! Love your jewelry. I'm hoping to add a strand by next year, the length of SJP in sex and the city. Has anyone seen brands that sell cocktail rings like this pearl ring?


----------



## cdtracing

LVoeletters said:


> Hi everyone! Love your jewelry. I'm hoping to add a strand by next year, the length of SJP in sex and the city. Has anyone seen brands that sell cocktail rings like this pearl ring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099184
> View attachment 3099185



Just about every designer has cocktail rings.  You just have to google their name & cocktail rings & see what comes up.  Or you can find plenty of unbranded cocktail rings in precious metals & stones.

On another note, I have tried to find out more about this ring Tory Burch wears.  haven't been very successful.  It doesn't seem to be in her line of jewelry.  Maybe it's just her own ring.  It looks like it may be a Tahitian but I can't say for sure.  I haven't found a close up picture of it to be able to examine it.
You might try contacting customer service on her website & ask about it.  They may can give you an answer.  Wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## honu

cdtracing said:


> Here's a fun necklace....white freshwater pearls & polished white quartz!  I love stuff that's unusual! LOL



That is a fun necklace! I like the collar look of it!


----------



## Jenniedel

Sharing my 1st pearl jewelry. White gold ring with black freshwater pearl and diamonds. Love it much! [emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

Jenniedel said:


> Sharing my 1st pearl jewelry. White gold ring with black freshwater pearl and diamonds. Love it much! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105398
> View attachment 3105399



Very pretty, feminine ring.  Congratulations & welcome to the Pearl Club!


----------



## BigAkoya

cdtracing said:


> Just about every designer has cocktail rings.  You just have to google their name & cocktail rings & see what comes up.  Or you can find plenty of unbranded cocktail rings in precious metals & stones.
> 
> On another note, I have tried to find out more about this ring Tory Burch wears.  haven't been very successful.  It doesn't seem to be in her line of jewelry.  Maybe it's just her own ring.  It looks like it may be a Tahitian but I can't say for sure.  I haven't found a close up picture of it to be able to examine it.
> You might try contacting customer service on her website & ask about it.  They may can give you an answer.  Wouldn't hurt to try.




The ring is by Verdura.  You can see versions of it on the website.


----------



## cdtracing

willeyi said:


> The ring is by Verdura.  You can see versions of it on the website.



Thanks for the name.  I'm going to check it out.


----------



## Jenniedel

cdtracing said:


> Very pretty, feminine ring.  Congratulations & welcome to the Pearl Club!




Many thanks!


----------



## na294

Glad to join this club . Here is a pic of a set of pearls I picked up in Tahiti last summer. The earrings are round, the pendant is teardrop, and the bracelet is multi color semi baroques.


----------



## justeen

Thought you guys would appreciate this  husband had to open it for me


----------



## Thingofbeauty

justeen said:


> Thought you guys would appreciate this  husband had to open it for me


Whoa! What's the backstory?


----------



## Newchanel

na294 said:


> Glad to join this club . Here is a pic of a set of pearls I picked up in Tahiti last summer. The earrings are round, the pendant is teardrop, and the bracelet is multi color semi baroques.
> View attachment 3107132




Very pretty colours


----------



## justeen

Thingofbeauty said:


> Whoa! What's the backstory?



You can actually buy oysters with natural pearls in them at Walmart!  At least at the walmart by my place in Ottawa


----------



## na294

Newchanel said:


> Very pretty colours



Thanks!  I rarely wear them together so I picked different colors to maximize my wearing opportunities


----------



## Thingofbeauty

justeen said:


> You can actually buy oysters with natural pearls in them at Walmart!  At least at the walmart by my place in Ottawa


:shame::shame::shame:

I did not know this! Thanks!


----------



## justeen

Np


----------



## jeffshingre

Thanks for sharing. Guys you have wonderful collection of pearls. All of them are dazzling.


----------



## Hannah_88

3 years ago I bought my mom a Freshwater Pearl Necklace for her birthday, they turned out so beautiful- just the right kind of perfect round to tell they were natural pearls and very lustrous too. I got them from www.atlantispearls.com

But the thing is my mom never has the right pair of earrings to match the necklace. So for christmas, Im thinking of getting her some pearl earrings. I'm considering both freshwater and south sea.. Do you think it would be worth it to go for south sea pearls? I plan to buy them from atlantispearls.com as well.

Need your advice pearl lovers! Thanks in advance


----------



## cdtracing

na294 said:


> Glad to join this club . Here is a pic of a set of pearls I picked up in Tahiti last summer. The earrings are round, the pendant is teardrop, and the bracelet is multi color semi baroques.
> View attachment 3107132



Beautiful Tahitians!  They're very luminous!   I just love the Tahitians & South Seas!!!


----------



## cdtracing

justeen said:


> Thought you guys would appreciate this  husband had to open it for me



Looks like you got a really nice size pearl in yours.  I love Wish Pearls.  I've given several as gifts for Christmas & birthdays.  Did your's come with the pendant to put it in?


----------



## Molly0

A few pearl items to share.
A vintage silver ring with a silver colored pearl:


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> A few pearl items to share.
> :



Akoya necklace and bracelet that I like to wear put together as a 24"


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> A few pearl items to share.
> :



Lastly, a small pearl pulled through a jadeite donut pendant:


----------



## Violet Bleu

Molly0 said:


> Lastly, a small pearl pulled through a jadeite donut pendant:



This is simply gorgeous!


----------



## Molly0

Violet Bleu said:


> This is simply gorgeous!



Thanks VB!  I wear it alot lately.  One day I discovered that they fit together combining my two fav materials.  It is very simple and I love to wear it with black.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Molly0 said:


> Thanks VB!  I wear it alot lately.  One day I discovered that they fit together combining my two fav materials.  It is very simple and I love to wear it with black.



That's very creative!


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> A few pearl items to share.
> A vintage silver ring with a silver colored pearl:





Molly0 said:


> Akoya necklace and bracelet that I like to wear put together as a 24"





Molly0 said:


> Lastly, a small pearl pulled through a jadeite donut pendant:



Great pearls, Molly!  Your silver ring is very cool looking & I love the idea of wearing a pearl solitaire with the jade donut!  They look awesome together & very unique!


----------



## Molly0

cdtracing said:


> Great pearls, Molly!  Your silver ring is very cool looking & I love the idea of wearing a pearl solitaire with the jade donut!  They look awesome together & very unique!



Thanks cd!


----------



## SCarlos

I love pearl jewellery a lot. Pearls are timeless, basic fashion jewellery which always makes stylish statement.


----------



## VuittonsLover

I have recently been obsessed with pearls.  I wear them almost everyday.


----------



## honu

I am so excited! My bf is getting me earrings that are similar to this pair from Mikimoto: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The South Sea pearls are 11mm. I've always wanted dangle pearl earrings and this would be great to wear them out to dinner or to the theatre.


----------



## JenW

honu said:


> I am so excited! My bf is getting me earrings that are similar to this pair from Mikimoto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170572
> 
> 
> The South Sea pearls are 11mm. I've always wanted dangle pearl earrings and this would be great to wear them out to dinner or to the theatre.


Those are so gorgeous! What a wonderful boyfriend you have. I hope you will show up modeling photos when you get them.


----------



## cdtracing

honu said:


> I am so excited! My bf is getting me earrings that are similar to this pair from Mikimoto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170572
> 
> 
> The South Sea pearls are 11mm. I've always wanted dangle pearl earrings and this would be great to wear them out to dinner or to the theatre.



How wonderful for you!!!  These will become family heirlooms to passed down for generations!!  You can't go wrong with Mikimoto!  I can't wait for mod pics!!!


----------



## honu

JenW said:


> Those are so gorgeous! What a wonderful boyfriend you have. I hope you will show up modeling photos when you get them.



Thank you for the kind words - he is so sweet and wanted to get me a memorable present for my birthday


----------



## honu

cdtracing said:


> How wonderful for you!!!  These will become family heirlooms to passed down for generations!!  You can't go wrong with Mikimoto!  I can't wait for mod pics!!!



They aren't Mikimoto - I'm having my jeweler make them (the same one who made my diamond and Akoya drops). They should be done in 3 weeks or so!


----------



## cdtracing

honu said:


> They aren't Mikimoto - I'm having my jeweler make them (the same one who made my diamond and Akoya drops). They should be done in 3 weeks or so!



I'm sure they will be beautiful especially being customized for you!  And they will still be heirlooms.  Can't wait to see the pics when you get them!


----------



## Newchanel

Thinking of some more pearls.. Has anyone got freshadama pearls and how are they like? Comparable to Ayoka?


----------



## keishabuchanan




----------



## keishabuchanan

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f214/keishabuchanan/DSCF0435_zpsth4icj4m.jpg


----------



## peacelovesequin

Hello all! (waves) 
Quick question, has anyone ordered from Pearl Paradise? I'm interested in some of there pieces.


----------



## JenW

peacelovesequin said:


> Hello all! (waves)
> Quick question, has anyone ordered from Pearl Paradise? I'm interested in some of there pieces.


I have ordered several pieces from them. The quality and prices were very good. But don't expect Mikimoto quality for their prices. Customer service is good.


----------



## peacelovesequin

JenW said:


> I have ordered several pieces from them. The quality and prices were very good. But don't expect Mikimoto quality for their prices. Customer service is good.




Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

jenw said:


> i have ordered several pieces from them. The quality and prices were very good. But don't expect mikimoto quality for their prices. Customer service is good.



+1


----------



## honu

honu said:


> I am so excited! My bf is getting me earrings that are similar to this pair from Mikimoto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170572
> 
> 
> The South Sea pearls are 11mm. I've always wanted dangle pearl earrings and this would be great to wear them out to dinner or to the theatre.



My earrings are here! The pearls are 11mm, the luster is really nice and to my eye looks a little on the silver side. The diamond sizes are 0.10, 0.08 & 0.05.


----------



## cdtracing

honu said:


> My earrings are here! The pearls are 11mm, the luster is really nice and to my eye looks a little on the silver side. The diamond sizes are 0.10, 0.08 & 0.05.



Oh, Honu!!  Your earrings are beautiful!!  Incredibly stunning!


----------



## baghagg

honu said:


> My earrings are here! The pearls are 11mm, the luster is really nice and to my eye looks a little on the silver side. The diamond sizes are 0.10, 0.08 & 0.05.



Very beautiful!   Enjoy


----------



## honu

cdtracing said:


> Oh, Honu!!  Your earrings are beautiful!!  Incredibly stunning!



Thank you! I can't wait to wear them to my wedding!


----------



## honu

baghagg said:


> Very beautiful!   Enjoy



Thank you! It's my first pair of south sea pearls and I'm excited to wear them!


----------



## firthette

This is my first post, but I love looking at all your lovely pieces!  I though I'd share this dress dress clip my MIL gave me a year ago.  I only know it's Mikimoto and 18k white gold.  I'm guessing that is jade, but I have no clue.  It is currently with the kind folks at Mikimoto getting appraised.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## baghagg

firthette said:


> This is my first post, but I love looking at all your lovely pieces!  I though I'd share this dress dress clip my MIL gave me a year ago.  I only know it's Mikimoto and 18k white gold.  I'm guessing that is jade, but I have no clue.  It is currently with the kind folks at Mikimoto getting appraised.  Thanks for looking!



Yowza!  How stunning!   Would love to see a mod shot


----------



## cdtracing

firthette said:


> This is my first post, but I love looking at all your lovely pieces!  I though I'd share this dress dress clip my MIL gave me a year ago.  I only know it's Mikimoto and 18k white gold.  I'm guessing that is jade, but I have no clue.  It is currently with the kind folks at Mikimoto getting appraised.  Thanks for looking!



That's a stunning antique piece!!!  I hope Mikimoto can give you the specs of the piece.  Be sure to post a mod pic when you get it back.  This is a true treasure!


----------



## tannfran

firthette said:


> This is my first post, but I love looking at all your lovely pieces!  I though I'd share this dress dress clip my MIL gave me a year ago.  I only know it's Mikimoto and 18k white gold.  I'm guessing that is jade, but I have no clue.  It is currently with the kind folks at Mikimoto getting appraised.  Thanks for looking!




Love this.  What a special piece.


----------



## AnaTeresa

firthette said:


> This is my first post, but I love looking at all your lovely pieces!  I though I'd share this dress dress clip my MIL gave me a year ago.  I only know it's Mikimoto and 18k white gold.  I'm guessing that is jade, but I have no clue.  It is currently with the kind folks at Mikimoto getting appraised.  Thanks for looking!



Gorgeous! Like others, I am dying to see a mod shot!


----------



## honu

firthette said:


> This is my first post, but I love looking at all your lovely pieces!  I though I'd share this dress dress clip my MIL gave me a year ago.  I only know it's Mikimoto and 18k white gold.  I'm guessing that is jade, but I have no clue.  It is currently with the kind folks at Mikimoto getting appraised.  Thanks for looking!



I love it! To me it almost looks like a Art Deco piece.


----------



## firthette

Thank you all so much!  I really treasure it.  I've worn it once clipped on the collar of a dress and also strung it on a fine gold chain as a pendant.  When I get it back, I'll try to get a shot of it being worn.  It looks huge in the picture, but is much more petite IRL.


----------



## staceyjan

I bought a  used necklace and earrings for $235.  All I know that the diamonds are real, the necklace is 16 inches and the clasp is sterling silver. Could anyone identify they are and if it was worth it?


----------



## cdtracing

staceyjan said:


> I bought a  used necklace and earrings for $235.  All I know that the diamonds are real, the necklace is 16 inches and the clasp is sterling silver. Could anyone identify they are and if it was worth it?



It's very hard to tell with pearls from a picture.  I would suggest you take them to a jeweler & have them check it out.  A good jeweler should be able to tell if the pearls are genuine & if they are salt or freshwater & give you the mm size of the pearls.  They can also check the stringing & knotting since you bought it preloved & they can check the settings on the diamonds.  A jeweler could better state the value.


----------



## staceyjan

cdtracing said:


> It's very hard to tell with pearls from a picture.  I would suggest you take them to a jeweler & have them check it out.  A good jeweler should be able to tell if the pearls are genuine & if they are salt or freshwater & give you the mm size of the pearls.  They can also check the stringing & knotting since you bought it preloved & they can check the settings on the diamonds.  A jeweler could better state the value.



Thanks, will do!


----------



## purplepoodles

firthette said:


> Thank you all so much!  I really treasure it.  I've worn it once clipped on the collar of a dress and also strung it on a fine gold chain as a pendant.  When I get it back, I'll try to get a shot of it being worn.  It looks huge in the picture, but is much more petite IRL.




Your mil sounds like treasure with extremely good taste. Live to see a modelling shot too please?


----------



## Molly0

staceyjan said:


> I bought a  used necklace and earrings for $235.  All I know that the diamonds are real, the necklace is 16 inches and the clasp is sterling silver. Could anyone identify they are and if it was worth it?



Looks really lovely! I doubt that they would put genuine diamonds with pearls that are not genuine. I'll bet that when you have a jeweller look at it, you'll find out that you have a treasure there. Best of luck with it!  Keep us updated. . .


----------



## firthette

purplepoodles said:


> Your mil sounds like treasure with extremely good taste. Live to see a modelling shot too please?



Unfortunately she passed away not long after giving me the pearl clip, so I treasure it even more.  

Mikimoto still has the clip for appraisal.  I think they are trying to find out more info about it.  They call every week to update.  Hopefully I'll get it back soon and get a chance to wear it.


----------



## staceyjan

Molly0 said:


> Looks really lovely! I doubt that they would put genuine diamonds with pearls that are not genuine. I'll bet that when you have a jeweller look at it, you'll find out that you have a treasure there. Best of luck with it!  Keep us updated. . .



Thanks.  I also thought they really are real since the diamonds are real.   I cannot wait to get them.


----------



## purplepoodles

firthette said:


> Unfortunately she passed away not long after giving me the pearl clip, so I treasure it even more.
> 
> 
> 
> Mikimoto still has the clip for appraisal.  I think they are trying to find out more info about it.  They call every week to update.  Hopefully I'll get it back soon and get a chance to wear it.




So sorry. My condolences to you and your DH. You have a treasure to remember her.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Hello everyone, 

Is it normal for one pearl to be slightly bigger than the other for pearl studs? I just recently bought a pair of studs and noticed a minuscule difference between the two. I can only notice it when staring at them very closely side by side. The store said that a shipment of more pairs will be coming in and that I am welcome to do an exchange. 

When comparing my pair to other pairs, I noticed that my pair had an amazing luster and pink undertone that I love. The color and luster match perfectly between the pair. I don't want to return my pair just in case I like them better than anything else I see. 

Am I being too picky, or should I hold out for a pair that is perfectly matched in size?  

Thank you everyone!

Edit: I have decided that I am just super obsessive! Haha. This pic shows that they are pretty identical! [emoji4] Any thoughts?


----------



## cdtracing

Violet Bleu said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Is it normal for one pearl to be slightly bigger than the other for pearl studs? I just recently bought a pair of studs and noticed a minuscule difference between the two. I can only notice it when staring at them very closely side by side. The store said that a shipment of more pairs will be coming in and that I am welcome to do an exchange.
> 
> When comparing my pair to other pairs, I noticed that my pair had an amazing luster and pink undertone that I love. The color and luster match perfectly between the pair. I don't want to return my pair just in case I like them better than anything else I see.
> 
> Am I being too picky, or should I hold out for a pair that is perfectly matched in size?
> 
> Thank you everyone!
> 
> Edit: I have decided that I am just super obsessive! Haha. This pic shows that they are pretty identical! [emoji4] Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 3284965



You can't tell any size difference when worn.  From the picture, they have beautiful luster & smooth skin.  If you love the color & luster and the minuscule size difference doesn't bother you, keep them.  They're very beautiful.


----------



## Violet Bleu

cdtracing said:


> You can't tell any size difference when worn.  From the picture, they have beautiful luster & smooth skin.  If you love the color & luster and the minuscule size difference doesn't bother you, keep them.  They're very beautiful.




Thank you for the reply! These are my first pearl earrings, so I wanted to make sure that they were perfection! I've decided to keep them because they are gorgeous, and I've grown quite attached to them! [emoji4]


----------



## Marleah

Hi all . I'm here reading everyone's posts as I just purchased a Mikimoto pearl necklace and studs set from Fashionphile.  No idea of the rating of the pearls, but I will find out when I send them to Mikimoto to have them lengthened to 18" (I'm assuming 16" will feel too small) -- had to see them in real life, as they seemed to be a great deal preloved.


----------



## perfumegirl01

Marleah said:


> Hi all . I'm here reading everyone's posts as I just purchased a Mikimoto pearl necklace and studs set from Fashionphile.  No idea of the rating of the pearls, but I will find out when I send them to Mikimoto to have them lengthened to 18" (I'm assuming 16" will feel too small) -- had to see them in real life, as they seemed to be a great deal preloved.




Mikimoto sets are usually A1 quality.  I have one for everyday wear and it is great value but there is also a quality difference compared with my AAA pieces (the luster is significantly less).  However, I have to hold it up next to each other to really tell because I am not a pearl expert.


----------



## Marleah

perfumegirl01 said:


> Mikimoto sets are usually A1 quality.  I have one for everyday wear and it is great value but there is also a quality difference compared with my AAA pieces (the luster is significantly less).  However, I have to hold it up next to each other to really tell because I am not a pearl expert.



Thank you for the info . From the photos the pearls look beautiful...if these are A1 's I can only imagine how gorgeous the AAA's are.

I'm so excited to see them in person.  If they don't thrill me, I can return them which is a nice option to have.


----------



## cdtracing

Marleah said:


> Hi all . I'm here reading everyone's posts as I just purchased a Mikimoto pearl necklace and studs set from Fashionphile.  No idea of the rating of the pearls, but I will find out when I send them to Mikimoto to have them lengthened to 18" (I'm assuming 16" will feel too small) -- had to see them in real life, as they seemed to be a great deal preloved.



Be sure to post pics when you get them!!


----------



## Newchanel

Violet Bleu said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Is it normal for one pearl to be slightly bigger than the other for pearl studs? I just recently bought a pair of studs and noticed a minuscule difference between the two. I can only notice it when staring at them very closely side by side. The store said that a shipment of more pairs will be coming in and that I am welcome to do an exchange.
> 
> When comparing my pair to other pairs, I noticed that my pair had an amazing luster and pink undertone that I love. The color and luster match perfectly between the pair. I don't want to return my pair just in case I like them better than anything else I see.
> 
> Am I being too picky, or should I hold out for a pair that is perfectly matched in size?
> 
> Thank you everyone!
> 
> Edit: I have decided that I am just super obsessive! Haha. This pic shows that they are pretty identical! [emoji4] Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 3284965




They look great. I won't be too worried about a very small size difference, especially if you like the sheen and luster. I find very small size difference impossible to tell as the ears are actually apart.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Newchanel said:


> They look great. I won't be too worried about a very small size difference, especially if you like the sheen and luster. I find very small size difference impossible to tell as the ears are actually apart.



Thank you for the advice! I decided to keep them! &#128522;


----------



## jeNYC

Hello everyone, I don't know anything about pearls but I'm interested in this pair. Can you please share your thoughts and let me know if this is a good price? 

$825 for 7.0-7.5 mm, 18k white gold, diamond is 0.15 carat in total

Bluenile has two types of Akoya pearls: Premier and Classic and I've attached the difference in the pics. 

http://www.bluenile.com/akoya-cultu...18k-white-gold_40777?elem=title&track=product


----------



## jeNYC

jeNYC said:


> Hello everyone, I don't know anything about pearls but I'm interested in this pair. Can you please share your thoughts and let me know if this is a good price?
> 
> $825 for 7.0-7.5 mm, 18k white gold, diamond is 0.15 carat in total
> 
> Bluenile has two types of Akoya pearls: Premier and Classic and I've attached the difference in the pics.
> 
> http://www.bluenile.com/akoya-cultu...18k-white-gold_40777?elem=title&track=product
> 
> View attachment 3291414
> View attachment 3291415
> View attachment 3291416
> View attachment 3291417
> View attachment 3291418
> View attachment 3291419




Actually disregard that previous post because I want a bigger size. Thank you!


Between the bottom two: 1) Are they both worth their price? 2) Which one looks better? 

This one is from Bluenile is $1195, 8-8.0 mm, Premier Akoya, 18K white gold, 0.20 carat

http://www.bluenile.com/mp/akoya-cu...8k-white-gold-_40779?elem=title&track=product









This one is from Pearl Paradise, $608, 8-8.5mm, AAA Akoya, 14k white gold, 0.16 carat

http://www.pearlparadise.com/p-3720-elements-collection-akoya-pearl-and-diamond-stud-earrings.aspx


----------



## Junkenpo

Vintage gold, carnelian, and pearl bead bracelet stacked with one of my jade bangles.


----------



## Junkenpo

jeNYC said:


> Actually disregard that previous post because I want a bigger size. Thank you!
> 
> 
> Between the bottom two: 1) Are they both worth their price? 2) Which one looks better?



I've purchased from Blue Nile (akoya) and from Pearl Paradise (freshwater) and have been pleased with both vendors quality. I think they look beautiful.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Junkenpo said:


> Vintage gold, carnelian, and pearl bead bracelet stacked with one of my jade bangles.




I love this!


----------



## Nymf

Mikimoto


----------



## Junkenpo

Nymf said:


> Mikimoto



beautiful!  I love how icy they look!


----------



## Minkas

Nymf said:


> Mikimoto


Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Nymf

Thank you! The bf did a great job picking them out, the pearls have so much luster and the diamonds sparkle like crazy (set in a 3prong) &#128525;


----------



## cdtracing

Nymf said:


> Mikimoto



Glorious!!


----------



## jeNYC

Nymf said:


> Mikimoto




Beautiful!! May I ask what size are the pearls and diamonds and if you have any mod pics? Thanks!


----------



## Nymf

They are 7,5mm, each diamond is 0,15ct I think (don't have the invoice here), the perfect size for my small ears! They were 20% cheaper in Japan (duty free at the mikimoto shop at the airport)


----------



## Nymf

Here's a pic


----------



## jeNYC

Nymf said:


> Here's a pic




Thank you! It's perfect!


----------



## Junkenpo

Another pearls and semi-precious gemstones bracelet


----------



## purplepoodles

Nymf said:


> Here's a pic




Lovely, they suit you so well! 

DBF has great taste!


----------



## purplepoodles

Junkenpo said:


> Another pearls and semi-precious gemstones bracelet




Nice combo!


----------



## Nymf

purplepoodles said:


> Lovely, they suit you so well!
> 
> DBF has great taste!



Thanks!


----------



## Nymf

jeNYC said:


> Thank you! It's perfect!


Thanks!


----------



## Newchanel

Junkenpo said:


> Another pearls and semi-precious gemstones bracelet




This is super fun!


----------



## jeNYC

I had these pearl earrings custom made and received it yesterday. 8.0-8.5 mm Akoya pearls AAA rose overtone on 18k white gold setting and 0.20 cttw


----------



## cdtracing

jeNYC said:


> I had these pearl earrings custom made and received it yesterday. 8.0-8.5 mm Akoya pearls AAA rose overtone on 18k white gold setting and 0.20 cttw
> 
> View attachment 3329012
> View attachment 3329013
> View attachment 3329014



Congratulations!!   Those are quite beautiful & the size really suits you!!


----------



## mymeimei02

I have love/hate relationship with pearls...lol I love the classic and sophisticated look but hate how fragile it can be. Just started to fall back in love with pearls. I just got in SS freshwater pearl cat earring. Too cute to resist.


----------



## KBecks

jeNYC said:


> I had these pearl earrings custom made and received it yesterday. 8.0-8.5 mm Akoya pearls AAA rose overtone on 18k white gold setting and 0.20 cttw
> 
> View attachment 3329012
> View attachment 3329013
> View attachment 3329014


Stunning, enjoy them!


----------



## cdtracing

mymeimei02 said:


> I have love/hate relationship with pearls...lol I love the classic and sophisticated look but hate how fragile it can be. Just started to fall back in love with pearls. I just got in SS freshwater pearl cat earring. Too cute to resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329781



The cat is soooo sticking cute!!!  Such a fun look!!!


----------



## Newchanel

I just got someone to help me buy these from Japan! So excited!


----------



## cdtracing

Newchanel said:


> I just got someone to help me buy these from Japan! So excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332385



Ooooooooo!  Be sure to post pics when you receive them!!


----------



## MyDogTink

mymeimei02 said:


> I have love/hate relationship with pearls...lol I love the classic and sophisticated look but hate how fragile it can be. Just started to fall back in love with pearls. I just got in SS freshwater pearl cat earring. Too cute to resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329781




Too cute!!!


----------



## MyDogTink

Newchanel said:


> I just got someone to help me buy these from Japan! So excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332385




So fresh looking for summer. Please post a mod shot when you receive them.


----------



## Princessia

I actually had a quick question about pearls. I haven't found a guide yet to cover this question, so I figured you ladies would be perfect to ask as the fashion experts! I'm still very young and inexperienced.

I'm looking to start a vintage art nouveau collection. 

1. From my understanding, pearls in this time period were rare. How can I find a beautiful loose Akoya pearl? Would it be taboo to re-stone a vintage piece? 

2. What are the differences between Mikimoto pearls and regular pearls? I've noticed that AAA Akoya quality pearls are very inexpensive compared to Mikimoto. Can someone please explain why? Is it the brand name, or is there something else?

3. If I wanted to buy a loose pearl, what are some reputable sellers? 

I'm deeply interested in adding some pearls to my collection. They're absolutely stunning, and everyone in this thread has beautiful pieces.


----------



## cdtracing

Princessia said:


> I actually had a quick question about pearls. I haven't found a guide yet to cover this question, so I figured you ladies would be perfect to ask as the fashion experts! I'm still very young and inexperienced.
> 
> I'm looking to start a vintage art nouveau collection.
> 
> 1. From my understanding, pearls in this time period were rare. How can I find a beautiful loose Akoya pearl? Would it be taboo to re-stone a vintage piece?
> 
> 2. What are the differences between Mikimoto pearls and regular pearls? I've noticed that AAA Akoya quality pearls are very inexpensive compared to Mikimoto. Can someone please explain why? Is it the brand name, or is there something else?
> 
> 3. If I wanted to buy a loose pearl, what are some reputable sellers?
> 
> I'm deeply interested in adding some pearls to my collection. They're absolutely stunning, and everyone in this thread has beautiful pieces.



The majority of genuine pearls in today's markets are cultured pearls.  Mikimoto perfected the culturing process using the  "Mise-Nishikawa method" around 1916.  After World War II, Mikimoto opened stores in Paris, New York, Chicago, Boston, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai and Bombay, and was thus one of the first Japanese brands to attain an international presence and recognition.

Salt water Akoya pearls are graded as A to AAA+ quality.  Mikimoto Pearls are known world wide for their AAA+ quality pearls & their prices reflect such.  Mikimoto also has Pearl collections that are a slightly lower grade from AA to AAA. (Sea Magic Cultured Pearls by Mikimoto)  With Mikimoto pearls, you will be paying for the name but his pearls are the epitome of Pearl Elegance.  Pearls are graded by size, luster, thickness of nacre, shape, & surface skin blemishes.

You can buy AAA+ salt water Akoya pearls from a reputable jeweler or retailer & save thousands.  

China has gotten into the cultured pearl market competing with the Japanese pearls.  Unless it is specifically stated that the pearls are Japanese, it's more than likely that they come from China.  China also produces cultured fresh water pearls.

Australia & the Philippines both culture fine quality South Sea Pearls in White & Golden shades with Paspaley SS Pearls being of the highest quality.  Tahitian Pearls are cultivated in Tahiti & French Polynesia. Tahitian Pearls are not regulated by the Tahitian Govt to determine if the Pearl meets quality grading expectations in order to be exported.

As far as vintage pearls, especially Mikimoto, I would go to a trusted jeweler who deals with antique & estate jewelry.  Mikimoto pearls should come with documentation that they are Mikimoto.  There are plenty of people who try & sell fakes.

As far as re-stoning a vintage piece...I would think that would have more to do with the piece itself.  Sometimes , re-stoning a piece will devalue it.  That would be something best discussed with a jeweler who is experienced with that sort of thing.

I guess you would need to decide what type of pearl you are looking to get, Akoya vs Freshwater & what grade pearl you can comfortably afford.  My personal advice is to buy the very best grade pearl you can afford.  You can always trade up.  But a cheap pearl will look like a cheap pearl; it will lack surface smoothness, nacre thickness, & luster.


----------



## Princessia

cdtracing said:


> The majority of genuine pearls in today's markets are cultured pearls.  Mikimoto perfected the culturing process using the  "Mise-Nishikawa method" around 1916.  After World War II, Mikimoto opened stores in Paris, New York, Chicago, Boston, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai and Bombay, and was thus one of the first Japanese brands to attain an international presence and recognition.
> 
> Salt water Akoya pearls are graded as A to AAA+ quality.  Mikimoto Pearls are known world wide for their AAA+ quality pearls & their prices reflect such.  Mikimoto also has Pearl collections that are a slightly lower grade from AA to AAA. (Sea Magic Cultured Pearls by Mikimoto)  With Mikimoto pearls, you will be paying for the name but his pearls are the epitome of Pearl Elegance.  Pearls are graded by size, luster, thickness of nacre, shape, & surface skin blemishes.
> 
> You can buy AAA+ salt water Akoya pearls from a reputable jeweler or retailer & save thousands.
> 
> China has gotten into the cultured pearl market competing with the Japanese pearls.  Unless it is specifically stated that the pearls are Japanese, it's more than likely that they come from China.  China also produces cultured fresh water pearls.
> 
> Australia & the Philippines both culture fine quality South Sea Pearls in White & Golden shades with Papaulsy SS Pearls being of the highest quality.  Tahitian Pearls are cultivated in Tahiti & French Polynesia. Tahitian Pearls are not regulated by the Tahitian Govt to determine if the Pearl meets quality grading expectations in order to be exported.
> 
> As far as vintage pearls, especially Mikimoto, I would go to a trusted jeweler who deals with antique & estate jewelry.  Mikimoto pearls should come with documentation that they are Mikimoto.  There are plenty of people who try & sell fakes.
> 
> As far as re-stoning a vintage piece...I would think that would have more to do with the piece itself.  Sometimes , re-stoning a piece will devalue it.  That would be something best discussed with a jeweler who is experienced with that sort of thing.
> 
> I guess you would need to decide what type of pearl you are looking to get, Akoya vs Freshwater & what grade pearl you can comfortably afford.  My personal advice is to buy the very best grade pearl you can afford.  You can always trade up.  But a cheap pearl will look like a cheap pearl; it will lack surface smoothness, nacre thickness, & luster.


Thank you so much for your expertise, @cdtracing. Your post was very informative and information dense. I learned quite a bit. 



> You can buy AAA+ salt water Akoya pearls from a reputable jeweler or retailer & save thousands.



This is exactly what I was considering doing. I'm in my early 20's and this would be my second piece of valuable jewelry. I'm definitely quite interested in Mikimoto, but I want to make sure that pearls are a good fit for my lifestyle. I'm definitely a big fan of the look. Can you kindly tell me how you would go about finding a quality pearl using this method? I'd greatly appreciate your guidance, you seem very experienced. 



> As far as re-stoning a vintage piece...I would think that would have more to do with the piece itself. Sometimes , re-stoning a piece will devalue it. That would be something best discussed with a jeweler who is experienced with that sort of thing.



You're completely correct. This is certainly something I considered.


----------



## cdtracing

Princessia said:


> Thank you so much for your expertise, @cdtracing. Your post was very informative and information dense. I learned quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I was considering doing. I'm in my early 20's and this would be my second piece of valuable jewelry. I'm definitely quite interested in Mikimoto, but I want to make sure that pearls are a good fit for my lifestyle. I'm definitely a big fan of the look. Can you kindly tell me how you would go about finding a quality pearl using this method? I'd greatly appreciate your guidance, you seem very experienced.
> 
> 
> 
> You're completely correct. This is certainly something I considered.



I don't know where you're from but there are reputable jewelers across the country & internationally that would be a place to look.  You would need to do your homework & research those closest to you as to their reputation.

I have a couple of local jewelers I use where I live.  One is an authorized Mikimoto jeweler.  I have bought AAA pearls strands from them & have been quite satisfied.  

There is also an online site where I have bought not only pearls but other jewelry that I have been satisfied with as well.  They can be found on the web as well as Cable & Satellite TV here in the States.  It's called Gem Shopping Network.  They specialize in high end jewelry & manufacture buy outs as well as estate jewelry & bank owned pieces.  They will do specialized shows & they will have one coming up in June with a manufacturer who buys directly from the pearl farmers.  He deals with Akoya, South Sea, Paspaley Pearls (I have the hardest time with this name), Golden South Sea Pearls, Tahitians, & possibly some freshwater.   I just recently bought a pair of Tahitian Pearl drop earrings from him & they are outstanding.

I'm very careful buying pearls over the internet but there are a few reputable sites out there.


----------



## Princessia

Thank you very much. I appreciate your response so much. I can tell you certainly know what you are talking about! I'll post my first pearl piece soon. Can't wait!


----------



## cdtracing

Thank you for your kind words.  Pearl is my birthstone & I have been collecting pearls for years. Tahitians are my favorite but my mother has a double strand of Mikimoto that my father bought for her when he was in the navy & stationed in Japan.  Her pearls are outstanding & have been worn by my sister & myself when we married as well as my sister in law when she married my brother.  I expect their daughter will wear them when she marries as well.  I personally don't own a Mikimoto strand but I do own several AAA & AAA+ strands of Akoya that I have acquired over the years.


----------



## cdtracing

Princessia said:


> Thank you very much. I appreciate your response so much. I can tell you certainly know what you are talking about! I'll post my first pearl piece soon. Can't wait!



Please do.  I would love to see your first piece.  My mother says every lady should have genuine pearls in her jewelry box. 

Some sites to check out would be Blue Nile, American Pearl, Pearl Source, Pearl Paradise & Pearls of Joy.  I know some of the ladies here have purchased from some of these sites & have been happy with their purchases.  Good luck.


----------



## Princessia

Yes, most definitely. I have a soft spot for pearls, too. They're so crisp and clean, and I also believe every lady should have some in her collection. Your mother must have an astonishing collection, I'm sure they're quite striking! You and your family are very lucky she let you borrow them. 

And wonderful, those are some excellent sources. I've had my eye on Blue Nile for a while. I suppose it's time to take the plunge.


----------



## bellaNlawrence

purplepoodles said:


> Great thread! Love pearls but seldom go anywhere suitable to wear them. No photos but for now here is my current fave designer
> 
> http://www.astleyclarke.com/uk/7-5-...3_1419083041_89d3cbcc682b58d5b99547870513154d
> 
> I have Chanel costume, Tiffany freshwater and an older parchment coloured European necklace, my first pearl piece, an anniversary gift from DH.
> 
> The Tiffany necklace has a story. Tried on a white version but it just didn't suit my skin colour. The SA offered to order a pink version which never arrived, eventually I just stopped asking.
> 
> About eight years later we were in Tiffany chatting with one of the managers. DH brought up the missing necklace and the manager was amazed and very excited as while recently cleaning out one of their safes he had found a pearl necklace which did not appear in any store records.
> 
> Quick pic
> 
> View attachment 2837954



OMG you pearl necklace is to die for


----------



## bellaNlawrence

ImustShop said:


> View attachment 2847144
> View attachment 2847145
> 
> 
> Got this recently.
> In different lightings.



beautiful


----------



## bellaNlawrence

Newchanel said:


> I have a few pairs of pearl earrjngs and a couple of pendants but I just bought these for my birthday. Cost me much more than I expected but the luster and colour is amazing!


gorgeous


----------



## maiiam

Just sharing my husband's birthday gift to me - my first pair of Mikimoto earrings


----------



## cdtracing

maiiam said:


> Just sharing my husband's birthday gift to me - my first pair of Mikimoto earrings



Those are beautiful!!  Yay, Team Hubby!!  Congratulations & Happy Birthday!


----------



## Newchanel

MyDogTink said:


> So fresh looking for summer. Please post a mod shot when you receive them.




I finally got to taking a picture of the earrings. Pardon my non made up face/ freckles


----------



## Newchanel

A birthday gift from the DH from mikimoto. 

I like that the diamonds are removable, even though I do already have a similar pair of plain studs!


----------



## cdtracing

Newchanel said:


> I finally got to taking a picture of the earrings. Pardon my non made up face/ freckles
> 
> View attachment 3351110



These are beautiful & look lovely on your ear.  Very fashion forward.


----------



## cdtracing

Newchanel said:


> View attachment 3351127
> 
> 
> A birthday gift from the DH from mikimoto.
> 
> I like that the diamonds are removable, even though I do already have a similar pair of plain studs!



WOW!!  These glow so much they look ethereal!!  I love that the diamonds can be removed.  It's like 2 earrings for the price of 1!!


----------



## Newchanel

cdtracing said:


> WOW!!  These glow so much they look ethereal!!  I love that the diamonds can be removed.  It's like 2 earrings for the price of 1!!




Thank you! Me too! If I don't have the pair of plain studs (similar size, also mikimoto), this would mean I don't need a separate pair. Very clever design by mikimoto!


----------



## Junkenpo

Went to costco the other week. Saw these on display.... so out of my price range, but so elegant!


----------



## nexiv

Newchanel said:


> I finally got to taking a picture of the earrings. Pardon my non made up face/ freckles
> 
> View attachment 3351110



Oh my gosh, I ADORE these!!! [emoji7][emoji7] how delicate and casual but beautiful all at the same time. How comfy are they? Do you ever sleep in them?


----------



## Mcandy

My DH bought me a set of south sea pearls from ali express. It was a surprise and so even if I didnt really like the necklace because it was too heavy I was quite pleased. Its not everyday he surprises me with something that I didnt asked for. i only wore the pearl bracelet once though. But the necklace, never.


----------



## cdtracing

Junkenpo said:


> Went to costco the other week. Saw these on display.... so out of my price range, but so elegant!



Those are quite beautiful. I love my Tahitian strand  & wear it often.


----------



## Newchanel

nexiv said:


> Oh my gosh, I ADORE these!!! [emoji7][emoji7] how delicate and casual but beautiful all at the same time. How comfy are they? Do you ever sleep in them?



Thank you! They are very comfy. No problems at all. I remove my earrings whenever I reach home - so never slept in them. I try not to shower with pearls as well.


----------



## joseybird

Hello! Lurker here 

I was wondering - can a jeweler tell the difference between a cultured pearl and a natural pearl?

I ask because my late grandmother owned a graduated pearl necklace (now part of her estate), and my mother tells me that the largish center pearl is natural, not cultured like the rest. I'd like to know if this could be professionally verified, and if individual natural pearls have aftermarket value (assuming it's a great quality pearl, of course).

Thanks!


----------



## chloe_chanel

Nymf said:


> Here's a pic



I just got these same earrings for my birthday from my fiancé. I love them!


----------



## Nymf

Happy birthday! Enjoy them, they are gorgeous!


----------



## nerimanna

Just wanted to share! I bought a Mimikoto strand necklace and today, took it to our local Mikimoto dealer to have it re-stringed. Took a pic before leaving it to their hands. I got mine second-hand from Japan and got a really great deal because it didn't come with the pendant (infinity heart strand necklace). 

By the way, does anyone know how Mikimoto sizing works? On the caliper, mine is about 3mm diameter but product info is 6-6.5mm, is that circumference? Thanks in advance for any answer!


----------



## staceyjan

Wow, that infinity heart is TDF!  Breathtaking necklace, too it looks so lustrous!


----------



## JenW

joseybird said:


> Hello! Lurker here
> 
> I was wondering - can a jeweler tell the difference between a cultured pearl and a natural pearl?
> 
> I ask because my late grandmother owned a graduated pearl necklace (now part of her estate), and my mother tells me that the largish center pearl is natural, not cultured like the rest. I'd like to know if this could be professionally verified, and if individual natural pearls have aftermarket value (assuming it's a great quality pearl, of course).
> 
> Thanks!


I believe the only way to tell a natural Pearl for certain is to x-ray it.


----------



## nerimanna

staceyjan said:


> Wow, that infinity heart is TDF!  Breathtaking necklace, too it looks so lustrous!


thank you! even if it didn't come with the original pendant, i found a sterling silver heart pendant today and i think it's a good substitute. i actually like the versatility of the clasp, i can put whatever pendant and even tie the ends with a ribbon to form a bow 

here's a pic of the substitute pendant i got today.


----------



## cdtracing

joseybird said:


> Hello! Lurker here
> 
> I was wondering - can a jeweler tell the difference between a cultured pearl and a natural pearl?
> 
> I ask because my late grandmother owned a graduated pearl necklace (now part of her estate), and my mother tells me that the largish center pearl is natural, not cultured like the rest. I'd like to know if this could be professionally verified, and if individual natural pearls have aftermarket value (assuming it's a great quality pearl, of course).
> 
> Thanks!


If you have a reputable jeweler to take them to, they may be able to examine the pearls & tell.  Or they can send them off to be certified by one of the gemological institutes.   They should be able to x-ray it for determination.


----------



## cdtracing

nerimanna said:


> thank you! even if it didn't come with the original pendant, i found a sterling silver heart pendant today and i think it's a good substitute. i actually like the versatility of the clasp, i can put whatever pendant and even tie the ends with a ribbon to form a bow
> 
> here's a pic of the substitute pendant i got today.




Your substitute pendant looks lovely.  I'm sure you'll be able to find other style pendants that will work with this as well since the clasps are so versatile.  Mikimoto should have clasps you can buy as well.  The pearls are outstanding!!!


----------



## Newchanel

nerimanna said:


> Just wanted to share! I bought a Mimikoto strand necklace and today, took it to our local Mikimoto dealer to have it re-stringed. Took a pic before leaving it to their hands. I got mine second-hand from Japan and got a really great deal because it didn't come with the pendant (infinity heart strand necklace).
> 
> By the way, does anyone know how Mikimoto sizing works? On the caliper, mine is about 3mm diameter but product info is 6-6.5mm, is that circumference? Thanks in advance for any answer!



Hi, do you mind sharing the contact of the Japan second hand shop pls.


----------



## cdtracing

Mcandy said:


> My DH bought me a set of south sea pearls from ali express. It was a surprise and so even if I didnt really like the necklace because it was too heavy I was quite pleased. Its not everyday he surprises me with something that I didnt asked for. i only wore the pearl bracelet once though. But the necklace, never.



Do you have pictures of them.  I love South Seas & would love to see them.  Even if you don't wear them, they would be heirlooms to pass down.


----------



## nerimanna

cdtracing said:


> Your substitute pendant looks lovely.  I'm sure you'll be able to find other style pendants that will work with this as well since the clasps are so versatile.  Mikimoto should have clasps you can buy as well.  The pearls are outstanding!!!


thanks so much  have a great day!


----------



## nerimanna

Newchanel said:


> Hi, do you mind sharing the contact of the Japan second hand shop pls.


hi! i bought them from a local seller who sources their goods from Japan shops. i will try to get the contact and hopefully seller will indulge me their supplier info. will get back to you if i get it  have you tried rakuten japan? i'm so tempted to buy but without a middle man, customs will kill me with taxes and fees...


----------



## BigAkoya

nerimanna said:


> Just wanted to share! I bought a Mimikoto strand necklace and today, took it to our local Mikimoto dealer to have it re-stringed. Took a pic before leaving it to their hands. I got mine second-hand from Japan and got a really great deal because it didn't come with the pendant (infinity heart strand necklace).
> 
> By the way, does anyone know how Mikimoto sizing works? On the caliper, mine is about 3mm diameter but product info is 6-6.5mm, is that circumference? Thanks in advance for any answer!



It's diameter and it means the pearls will  vary in size from 6mm-6.5mm.  If you measured them at 3mm and the product says 6mm, something is wrong.   3mm is very very tiny, the size of seed pearls.  I buy Mikimoto strands and I thought the smallest size for strands is 5.0mm.  But I buy my strands in the US. 

As a suggestion, since they have your strand, you could ask them to appraise it.  It's like $50.00 to appraise and you get all the specs.... Size, grade (A, AA, AAA). 

Congrats on your pearls!


----------



## lisawhit

I just went through this entire thread...thank you so much you all for the information and enabling pictures.  I, too, am an avid pearl lover..


----------



## nerimanna

willeyi said:


> It's diameter and it means the pearls will  vary in size from 6mm-6.5mm.  If you measured them at 3mm and the product says 6mm, something is wrong.   3mm is very very tiny, the size of seed pearls.  I buy Mikimoto strands and I thought the smallest size for strands is 5.0mm.  But I buy my strands in the US.
> 
> As a suggestion, since they have your strand, you could ask them to appraise it.  It's like $50.00 to appraise and you get all the specs.... Size, grade (A, AA, AAA).
> 
> Congrats on your pearls!


thank you for the reply! i think the saleslady made a grave error when she said it was 3mm or i could have heard wrong  i measured it the diameter at home using a ruler and it was 6-6.5mm  my bad!


----------



## srslyjk

Hi all, I hope you don't mind me posting this question in here.  I want to get pearl studs or a pearl pendant for my mom's birthday.  I saw that Tiffany's had some nice options within my price range, but how are their pearls?  Is the quality between them and Mikimoto very different?  I'm currently eying a pearl pendant, but then I noticed it comes in silver.  Is silver a good metal for pearls?  Here is the pendant in question:  http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/neck...earl&trackpdp=bg&fromcid=129074&trackgridpos=,

Sorry for all the questions, but I've never purchased pearls before.


----------



## BigAkoya

srslyjk said:


> Hi all, I hope you don't mind me posting this question in here.  I want to get pearl studs or a pearl pendant for my mom's birthday.  I saw that Tiffany's had some nice options within my price range, but how are their pearls?  Is the quality between them and Mikimoto very different?  I'm currently eying a pearl pendant, but then I noticed it comes in silver.  Is silver a good metal for pearls?  Here is the pendant in question:  http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/neck...earl&trackpdp=bg&fromcid=129074&trackgridpos=,
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, but I've never purchased pearls before.



Hi!  I would choose Mikimoto over Tiffany for pearls. I've compared and the luster of Mikimoto is amazing, like glass.  Plus, for name brand recognition for pearls, Mikimoto is the reference to me.  Tiffany is more about diamonds.  

For your mom, I would suggest gold (yellow or white) but I would not buy silver.  Great idea as a gift for your mom.  If she does not have simple pearls studs, those are a must have.  They make a person's face glow.   

Good luck!


----------



## srslyjk

Thank you, @willeyi!  I think I'll definitely select something from Mikimoto.  My mom loves pearls and I'd rather get her one quality piece.  She doesn't have pearl studs so I'll look into those.


----------



## cdtracing

I agree with willeyi.  I would go with Mikimoto over the Tiffany.  The Tiffany pendant you linked to is a freshwater pearl.  A Mikimoto salt water Akoya will have a much more luminous luster, IMO.  It will also wear better & hold it's value.  If you can afford the splurge, AAA quality salt water Akoya is a better value, even more so if it's a Mikimoto.  And his earrings are TDF!!!!


----------



## tourmaline25

I purchased a pair of white SSP earrings the other day, after wanting to own a pair for many years. I am happy with the pearls themselves, I managed to find an 8mm size which is perfect for my small ears and a great price so had to have them. Only problem is they are set on 18k white gold fittings, and I am a yellow gold wearer. Do you think it matters too much? I was so looking forward to having a pair of SSP earrings and although I love them, I worry that I won't wear them enough due to only wearing yellow gold. The jeweller did say I could get them reset onto yellow gold posts in future if I require, but the cost would be about half of what I spent on them in the first place, so I don't think I would go that way. Do you take notice of the metal on the back of earrings on other people? Please help set my mind at peace!


----------



## JenW

tourmaline25 said:


> I purchased a pair of white SSP earrings the other day, after wanting to own a pair for many years. I am happy with the pearls themselves, I managed to find an 8mm size which is perfect for my small ears and a great price so had to have them. Only problem is they are set on 18k white gold fittings, and I am a yellow gold wearer. Do you think it matters too much? I was so looking forward to having a pair of SSP earrings and although I love them, I worry that I won't wear them enough due to only wearing yellow gold. The jeweller did say I could get them reset onto yellow gold posts in future if I require, but the cost would be about half of what I spent on them in the first place, so I don't think I would go that way. Do you take notice of the metal on the back of earrings on other people? Please help set my mind at peace!


I don't think anyone will know but you.


----------



## Bitten

JenW said:


> I don't think anyone will know but you.



 I agree. No-one will notice. Put it from your mind and enjoy wearing your beautiful pearls in good health


----------



## tourmaline25

JenW said:


> I don't think anyone will know but you.





Bitten said:


> I agree. No-one will notice. Put it from your mind and enjoy wearing your beautiful pearls in good health



Thank you so much! I will wear them and love them!


----------



## JenW

tourmaline25 said:


> Thank you so much! I will wear them and love them! [emoji3]


I just noticed that my pearl earrings are on yellow gold posts. I never even noticed.


----------



## bellaNlawrence

nerimanna said:


> thank you! even if it didn't come with the original pendant, i found a sterling silver heart pendant today and i think it's a good substitute. i actually like the versatility of the clasp, i can put whatever pendant and even tie the ends with a ribbon to form a bow
> 
> here's a pic of the substitute pendant i got today.


is sooooo pretty


----------



## honu

Newchanel said:


> View attachment 3351127
> 
> 
> A birthday gift from the DH from mikimoto.
> 
> I like that the diamonds are removable, even though I do already have a similar pair of plain studs!



I love these! So elegant....how big are the pearls?


----------



## honu

mymeimei02 said:


> I have love/hate relationship with pearls...lol I love the classic and sophisticated look but hate how fragile it can be. Just started to fall back in love with pearls. I just got in SS freshwater pearl cat earring. Too cute to resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329781



Too cute!! =^..^=


----------



## cdtracing

JenW said:


> I don't think anyone will know but you.



I agree.  No one will know or even notice.  Wear your pearls in good health & enjoy them!!


----------



## honu

Duchess of Cambridge Kate Middleton wears pearls borrowed from the Queen on trip to the Netherlands:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...-meets-dutch-king-on-day-of-soft-diplomacy-o/


----------



## Junkenpo

I'd like to share more vintage pearls!  

I'm not really that much of a pearl person, but searching for vintage jade sometimes overlaps Ming's, and Ming's did pearls, too.  I got caught up in a bidding session for a vintage set of Ming's and won. I only really wanted the earrings, but the bracelet is in such great shape that I'm in love with it, too. Even after all this time, so pretty. Greyish-blueish pearls set in sterling...   

Earrings









Bracelet


----------



## cdtracing

Junkenpo said:


> I'd like to share more vintage pearls!
> 
> I'm not really that much of a pearl person, but searching for vintage jade sometimes overlaps Ming's, and Ming's did pearls, too.  I got caught up in a bidding session for a vintage set of Ming's and won. I only really wanted the earrings, but the bracelet is in such great shape that I'm in love with it, too. Even after all this time, so pretty. Greyish-blueish pearls set in sterling...
> 
> Earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bracelet



Those are quite lovely!  Ming's did some beautiful pearl jewelry as well as the gorgeous jade work!  You're very lucky! Wear this set in good health & enjoy!!!!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Junkenpo said:


> I'd like to share more vintage pearls!
> 
> I'm not really that much of a pearl person, but searching for vintage jade sometimes overlaps Ming's, and Ming's did pearls, too.  I got caught up in a bidding session for a vintage set of Ming's and won. I only really wanted the earrings, but the bracelet is in such great shape that I'm in love with it, too. Even after all this time, so pretty. Greyish-blueish pearls set in sterling...
> 
> Earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bracelet



They're gorgeous! What a great find. I love the vintage Ming's pearls w/ jade combinations but they're so dressy I can't imagine having many opportunities to wear such treasures. But these pieces are exquisite and look like they could be worn for many different sorts of occasions. Enjoy!


----------



## Pessie

I adore pearls, and treated myself to these freshwater pearls yesterday.  I really liked the clasp which is just a bit different and suits the texture and chunkiness of the pearls


----------



## cdtracing

Pessie said:


> I adore pearls, and treated myself to these freshwater pearls yesterday.  I really liked the clasp which is just a bit different and suits the texture and chunkiness of the pearls
> View attachment 3519021
> 
> View attachment 3519020



Pearls always make one feel good!!


----------



## Pessie

Thanks for the likes  I've read this thread through from the beginning and loved seeing everyone's pictures.  These are vintage pearls I bought from an antique shop around 15 years ago, they're from the 1920's I believe, and a lovely pale apricot pink.  I had them restrung a few months ago.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Hey everyone! Here is my small collection of pearls. Looking at a golden south sea pearl pendant tonight, and I hope to post it tomorrow.
Loving this thread! All your pearls are stunning. Shout out to the Mikimotos! I'm loving those now from your pic's and now I am craving!

Bought by me:
- Tiffany Co Keshi pearl earrings
- Fresh water pearl and charm necklace with the roman coin design
- Fresh water pearl, haematite and silver necklace with silver flower

My husband gifted to me:
-pink pearl necklace strand
- white pearl and onyx flower bracelet
- kailis and white gold bracelet
- white pearl and red jade bracelet

My ex bought me the pink pearl bracelet. I didn't want to get rid of it when we broke up as I genuinely like it. So my husband bought me the pink pearl necklace strand to match. He said it didn't bother him I wore a bracelet my ex gave me and so bought me a necklace to match. He is sweet!

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## cdtracing

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hey everyone! Here is my small collection of pearls. Looking at a golden south sea pearl pendant tonight, and I hope to post it tomorrow.
> Loving this thread! All your pearls are stunning. Shout out to the Mikimotos! I'm loving those now from your pic's and now I am craving!
> 
> Bought by me:
> - Tiffany Co Keshi pearl earrings
> - Fresh water pearl and charm necklace with the roman coin design
> - Fresh water pearl, haematite and silver necklace with silver flower
> 
> My husband gifted to me:
> -pink pearl necklace strand
> - white pearl and onyx flower bracelet
> - kailis and white gold bracelet
> - white pearl and red jade bracelet
> 
> My ex bought me the pink pearl bracelet. I didn't want to get rid of it when we broke up as I genuinely like it. So my husband bought me the pink pearl necklace strand to match. He said it didn't bother him I wore a bracelet my ex gave me and so bought me a necklace to match. He is sweet!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Very nice collection with a lot of variety.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

cdtracing said:


> Very nice collection with a lot of variety.



Thank you so much! xx


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

I did end up getting the golden south sea pearl pendant. On 18kt yellow gold with white diamonds. Love!


----------



## cdtracing

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> I did end up getting the golden south sea pearl pendant. On 18kt yellow gold with white diamonds. Love!


It's very beautiful.  I'm sure it looks lovely on you.


----------



## Newchanel

honu said:


> I love these! So elegant....how big are the pearls?



Hi, these are 8mm, I believe


----------



## Hanadama

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> I did end up getting the golden south sea pearl pendant. On 18kt yellow gold with white diamonds. Love!



Gorgeous GSSP! I also love your keshi studs and Kailis bracelet. Stunning!


----------



## Hanadama

Adding a few pieces from my collection. I absolutely love pearls! My preference is for Tahitian pearls - I just love their sharp luster and crazy colours. I also love metallic freshwater pearls and I have a pair of gorgeous Mikimoto akoya studs from my mum. 

Silver Tahitians:







Tahitian bracelets:


----------



## Hanadama

More Tahitians!


----------



## Hanadama

Here are my freshwater pearls!

Natural coloured lavender studs: 




Metallics!! I absolutely love metallic freshwater pearls.

9-10mm studs and 35" rope.


----------



## cdtracing

Hanadama said:


> More Tahitians!
> 
> View attachment 3526053
> View attachment 3526054
> View attachment 3526056
> View attachment 3526057



You have a very nice collection of Tahitians!!  I have a multicolor necklace I love to wear.  It takes on whatever color outfit I'm wearing.  Tahitians are my favorites in my collections as well.  They look & feel so wonderful next to the skin! My second favorites are my South Seas.  I have fresh water pearls as well but, to me, nothing beats the luster of salt water pearls.


----------



## cdtracing

Hanadama said:


> Here are my freshwater pearls!
> 
> Natural coloured lavender studs:
> 
> View attachment 3526098
> 
> 
> Metallics!! I absolutely love metallic freshwater pearls.
> 
> 9-10mm studs and 35" rope.
> 
> View attachment 3526097
> View attachment 3526102
> View attachment 3526105



These are very nice.  I especially like your rope strand.  I have a 36" that I double & triple depending on what I'm wearing.  I love pearls & wear them several times a week.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Hanadama said:


> Gorgeous GSSP! I also love your keshi studs and Kailis bracelet. Stunning!



Thanks so much hun! . I didn't realise how many pearls I had until I went through my jewellery box to post on this thread. it was super fun

xx


----------



## Pessie

Hanadama said:


> Adding a few pieces from my collection. I absolutely love pearls! My preference is for Tahitian pearls - I just love their sharp luster and crazy colours. I also love metallic freshwater pearls and I have a pair of gorgeous Mikimoto akoya studs from my mum.
> 
> Silver Tahitians:
> 
> View attachment 3526042
> 
> 
> View attachment 3526045
> 
> 
> Tahitian bracelets:
> 
> View attachment 3526050
> 
> 
> View attachment 3526051



Beautiful pictures! Lovely to see your pearls


----------



## Pessie

cdtracing said:


> These are very nice.  I especially like your rope strand.  I have a 36" that I double & triple depending on what I'm wearing.  I love pearls & wear them several times a week.


I would love a long strand, been thinking about it for a while - does yours have a clasp?


----------



## cdtracing

Pessie said:


> I would love a long strand, been thinking about it for a while - does yours have a clasp?



No, my 36" is an endless strand with no clasp.  I also have 2 100" white freshwater strands that are only 3-4 mm.  I double & triple them up & twist them into a torsade necklace & clasp the ends together with either a pretty brooch or a pearl shortener/fastener.   I also have a strand of SS pearls that's about 36" but it's quite weighty & I only wear it on special occasions.  Those pearls are not completely round...some are & others are slightly off round.  The SS strand has a clasp but I worry sometimes that it will wear out due to the weight & because they're larger in size, it's not a strand for everyday wear.

I've posted pictures of some of my pearls in this thread about half way back if you would like to see them.


----------



## bakeacookie

I love wearing pearls, but does your hair get caught in-between pearls? I was wondering if it's because mine are  inexpensive sets and are strung differently?


----------



## Pessie

bakeacookie said:


> I love wearing pearls, but does your hair get caught in-between pearls? I was wondering if it's because mine are  inexpensive sets and are strung differently?


No, not had that problem.  None of mine are very costly, but they're all knotted between the pearls.  Do you have curly hair?  Or maybe the length just hits the necklace in the right place to get trapped.  I'm always catching my fringe in my the hinge of my glasses - must stop wearing them on my head!!


----------



## Pessie

cdtracing said:


> No, my 36" is an endless strand with no clasp.  I also have 2 100" white freshwater strands that are only 3-4 mm.  I double & triple them up & twist them into a torsade necklace & clasp the ends together with either a pretty brooch or a pearl shortener/fastener.   I also have a strand of SS pearls that's about 36" but it's quite weighty & I only wear it on special occasions.  Those pearls are not completely round...some are & others are slightly off round.  The SS strand has a clasp but I worry sometimes that it will wear out due to the weight & because they're larger in size, it's not a strand for everyday wear.
> 
> I've posted pictures of some of my pearls in this thread about half way back if you would like to see them.


Thanks, I'm very envious of your Tahitian strand  you have a lovely husband!  I'm a June baby too


----------



## bakeacookie

Pessie said:


> No, not had that problem.  None of mine are very costly, but they're all knotted between the pearls.  Do you have curly hair?  Or maybe the length just hits the necklace in the right place to get trapped.  I'm always catching my fringe in my the hinge of my glasses - must stop wearing them on my head!!



That may be the case. When  I had bangs it got caught in my glasses as well.


----------



## Hanadama

Pessie said:


> I would love a long strand, been thinking about it for a while - does yours have a clasp?



Mine is 35" and has a 14ct yellow gold clasp. It's definitely handy but I find I can still double it without undoing the clasp.


----------



## Hanadama

bakeacookie said:


> I love wearing pearls, but does your hair get caught in-between pearls? I was wondering if it's because mine are  inexpensive sets and are strung differently?



I've never had that problem either!


----------



## bakeacookie

Hanadama said:


> I've never had that problem either!



I guess it's just me and my hair getting caught on things.


----------



## BigPurseSue

For tonight's comic relief....  DH is on several old-guy mailing lists. Today he received a large, striking mailing from the Danbury Mint with a suggestion on what he could buy his old wife for Christmas. "ROMANCE HER HEART" the large black-purple envelope announced. Inside was a lush brochure for a faux-Tahitian pearl necklace. And for a mere $150. Now it didn't say that the necklace was Tahitian pearls, but the implication was clear. "Polynesian legend has it that the God of peace and fertility came down to earth on a rainbow with a black pearl oyster. He offered the pearl inside to the beautiful princess of Bora Bora as a sign of his eternal love." Etc. Etc. The pictures in the brochure of the "Midnight Spell Cultured Pearl Necklace with free matching earrings" are breathtaking and migosh, I was almost sold. "I want that faux Tahitian necklace for $150!" But when you go to the Danbury Mint's web site to take a look...um, no.

The Danbury Mint are the same people who sold an unauthorized $250 fake-pearl replica of Jacqueline Kennedy's famous fake pearl necklace--back in 1992, for only 5 easy installments. Which would have made the necklace about $500 in today's money.


----------



## Pessie

BigPurseSue said:


> For tonight's comic relief....  DH is on several old-guy mailing lists. Today he received a large, striking mailing from the Danbury Mint with a suggestion on what he could buy his old wife for Christmas. "ROMANCE HER HEART" the large black-purple envelope announced. Inside was a lush brochure for a faux-Tahitian pearl necklace. And for a mere $150. Now it didn't say that the necklace was Tahitian pearls, but the implication was clear. "Polynesian legend has it that the God of peace and fertility came down to earth on a rainbow with a black pearl oyster. He offered the pearl inside to the beautiful princess of Bora Bora as a sign of his eternal love." Etc. Etc. The pictures in the brochure of the "Midnight Spell Cultured Pearl Necklace with free matching earrings" are breathtaking and migosh, I was almost sold. "I want that faux Tahitian necklace for $150!" But when you go to the Danbury Mint's web site to take a look...um, no.
> 
> The Danbury Mint are the same people who sold an unauthorized $250 fake-pearl replica of Jacqueline Kennedy's famous fake pearl necklace--back in 1992, for only 5 easy installments. Which would have made the necklace about $500 in today's money.


I just took a look!    Bet they have a lot of fun in the ad agency doing these - "Nooooo, it's MY turn to do Danbury Mint"


----------



## cdtracing

BigPurseSue said:


> For tonight's comic relief....  DH is on several old-guy mailing lists. Today he received a large, striking mailing from the Danbury Mint with a suggestion on what he could buy his old wife for Christmas. "ROMANCE HER HEART" the large black-purple envelope announced. Inside was a lush brochure for a faux-Tahitian pearl necklace. And for a mere $150. Now it didn't say that the necklace was Tahitian pearls, but the implication was clear. "Polynesian legend has it that the God of peace and fertility came down to earth on a rainbow with a black pearl oyster. He offered the pearl inside to the beautiful princess of Bora Bora as a sign of his eternal love." Etc. Etc. The pictures in the brochure of the "Midnight Spell Cultured Pearl Necklace with free matching earrings" are breathtaking and migosh, I was almost sold. "I want that faux Tahitian necklace for $150!" But when you go to the Danbury Mint's web site to take a look...um, no.
> 
> The Danbury Mint are the same people who sold an unauthorized $250 fake-pearl replica of Jacqueline Kennedy's famous fake pearl necklace--back in 1992, for only 5 easy installments. Which would have made the necklace about $500 in today's money.



 The Danbury Mint site says "luminous cultured pearls" so are they actually cultured pearls or are they faux??  They look like cheap dyed freshwater pearls if they are indeed real.  No mm size of the pearls or info on the clasp. They did say Austrian Crystals instead of diamonds & the price is different.  Don't you just love advertising.


----------



## Pessie

cdtracing said:


> The Danbury Mint site says "luminous cultured pearls" so are they actually cultured pearls or are they faux??  They look like cheap dyed freshwater pearls if they are indeed real.  No mm size of the pearls or info on the clasp. They did say Austrian Crystals instead of diamonds & the price is different.  Don't you just love advertising.


I think they're real pearls but imitation Tahitian 
Thought they might be v small because the necklace looks quite long, but the blurb says its 18 inches!  Danbury Mint and Franklin Mint used to advertise in the UK on TV, and in the sunday supplements a lot, especially at this time of year, but not seen them lately.  Same old though


----------



## BigPurseSue

Pessie said:


> I just took a look!    Bet they have a lot of fun in the ad agency doing these - "Nooooo, it's MY turn to do Danbury Mint"



Oh gosh, yes! Every copy writer's dream.  "My turn to make up the Polynesian legends!" "No, MY turn!"  In the past Danbury Mint has sold things like cheap repros of Princess Diana's engagement ring.



cdtracing said:


> The Danbury Mint site says "luminous cultured pearls" so are they actually cultured pearls or are they faux??  They look like cheap dyed freshwater pearls if they are indeed real.  No mm size of the pearls or info on the clasp. They did say Austrian Crystals instead of diamonds & the price is different.  Don't you just love advertising.



That's what I was thinking: cheap dyed freshwater pearls. In the brochure pictures they look huge and luscious. But online you can see the pearls are tiny since the strand is only 18". Maybe 4.5-5 mm? It looks like a small 18" strand that I have.

And it says nothing about the metal content of the clasp and rondels, so that's probably costume.

From the letter:  "If you haven't already, take a moment now to examine the enclosed brochure. I'm sure you'll agree...Midnight Spell is absolutely breathtaking! In this impressive piece of jewelry, luminous cultured pearls are specially treated to achieve their iridescent hues. Next, our mater craftsmen accent the pearls with sparkling Austrian crystals, creating a necklace of timeless elegance."

Price quoted is $139 plus $7.80 "shipping and service" fee.  



Pessie said:


> I think they're real pearls but imitation Tahitian
> Thought they might be v small because the necklace looks quite long, but the blurb says its 18 inches!  Danbury Mint and Franklin Mint used to advertise in the UK on TV, and in the sunday supplements a lot, especially at this time of year, but not seen them lately.  Same old though



I was surprised to see a mailing from them. They used to be in the sunday supplements years ago. The mailing was a large brochure and quite beautiful.


----------



## cdtracing

BigPurseSue said:


> Oh gosh, yes! Every copy writer's dream.  "My turn to make up the Polynesian legends!" "No, MY turn!"  In the past Danbury Mint has sold things like cheap repros of Princess Diana's engagement ring.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking: cheap dyed freshwater pearls. In the brochure pictures they look huge and luscious. But online you can see the pearls are tiny since the strand is only 18". Maybe 4.5-5 mm? It looks like a small 18" strand that I have.
> 
> And it says nothing about the metal content of the clasp and rondels, so that's probably costume.
> 
> From the letter:  "If you haven't already, take a moment now to examine the enclosed brochure. I'm sure you'll agree...Midnight Spell is absolutely breathtaking! In this impressive piece of jewelry, luminous cultured pearls are specially treated to achieve their iridescent hues. Next, our mater craftsmen accent the pearls with sparkling Austrian crystals, creating a necklace of timeless elegance."
> 
> Price quoted is $139 plus $7.80 "shipping and service" fee.
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised to see a mailing from them. They used to be in the sunday supplements years ago. The mailing was a large brochure and quite beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 3528704
> View attachment 3528705



They look absolutely nothing like the brochure!!!  My guess, since they stated "cultured pearls" is cheap, dyed Chinese freshwater pearls no larger than 5-5.5 mm.  What a rip off!!!

I have a replica of Diana's, now Kate's, engagement ring but I bought it decades ago from a local jewelry store, not from the Danbury Mint.  It's 14K white gold with diamonds.  The Sapphire is a Chatham Sapphire (Lab Sapphire).  I had always planned to have the Sapphire replaced with a mined Sapphire but never got around to it.  Now Sapphires are priced through the roof.  I should have replaced it back in the 80's but procrastinated & now it's too expensive to do so.  I remember when they would have Danbury Mint flyers in the Sunday paper but that was years ago.  I don't think I ever bought anything from them.


----------



## BigPurseSue

cdtracing said:


> They look absolutely nothing like the brochure!!!  My guess, since they stated "cultured pearls" is cheap, dyed Chinese freshwater pearls no larger than 5-5.5 mm.  What a rip off!!!
> 
> I have a replica of Diana's, now Kate's, engagement ring but I bought it decades ago from a local jewelry store, not from the Danbury Mint.  It's 14K white gold with diamonds.  The Sapphire is a Chatham Sapphire (Lab Sapphire).  I had always planned to have the Sapphire replaced with a mined Sapphire but never got around to it.  Now Sapphires are priced through the roof.  I should have replaced it back in the 80's but procrastinated & now it's too expensive to do so.  I remember when they would have Danbury Mint flyers in the Sunday paper but that was years ago.  I don't think I ever bought anything from them.



Would love to see your replica of Diana's ring!  I LOVE that ring.  You were wise buying it years ago. Nowadays the prices of everything is sky-high. I'm sure the Chatham Sapphire is quite lovely. My mom gave me a little costume replica of the ring, which I think she tired of wearing. For years I've looked for a CZ/sterling replica of the ring, you know, just for fun wearing, and also to remind me of mom who has always been such a big Diana fan,  but haven't spotted anything worth spending money on.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Since we're talking about royal jewelry, to keep this pearl-focused....  I've always loved Diana's famous pearl sapphire choker. Breathtaking! Kenneth Jay Lane did a lovely costume repro of it which always made me swoon and want to reach for my credit card every time I saw it on QVC, but honestly I've never had any occasion to wear something like that. It always looked so perfect on Diana.


----------



## cdtracing

BigPurseSue said:


> Since we're talking about royal jewelry, to keep this pearl-focused....  I've always loved Diana's famous pearl sapphire choker. Breathtaking! Kenneth Jay Lane did a lovely costume repro of it which always made me swoon and want to reach for my credit card every time I saw it on QVC, but honestly I've never had any occasion to wear something like that. It always looked so perfect on Diana.
> 
> View attachment 3529091



Yes, I always loved that pearl choker.  The Sapphire is spectacular & it always looked so good on her.  I wonder where it is now.  I don't know if it stayed in her private collection or if it went into the Royal Jewel Collection with so many others.  I would love to see this being worn again, especially by Kate.  

Camilla has a couple of chokers that are similar but with different center stone.  One is a 3 strand choker with a huge step cut Aquamarine with diamonds.  I think the center piece is detachable.  Here's a pic of it:







She also has a 5 strand pearl choke with a huge pink Topaz that' gorgeous!!  Here's a pic of it:





I love these chokers but like you, I don't really have a place or function to wear something this formal anymore.  I still love to look at them, tho!


----------



## Pessie

cdtracing said:


> Yes, I always loved that pearl choker.  The Sapphire is spectacular & it always looked so good on her.  I wonder where it is now.  I don't know if it stayed in her private collection or if it went into the Royal Jewel Collection with so many others.  I would love to see this being worn again, especially by Kate.  Camilla has a couple of chokers that are similar but with different center stone.  One is a 3 strand choker with a huge step cut Aquamarine with diamonds.  I think the center piece is detachable.  Here's a pic of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also has a 5 strand pearl choke with a huge pink Topaz that' gorgeous!!  Here's a pic of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these chokers but like you, I don't really have a place or function to wear something this formal anymore.  I still love to look at them, tho!



These are lovely, the aquamarine is my favourite of the 3 chokers.  They must be quite heavy to wear I think.


----------



## cdtracing

Pessie said:


> These are lovely, the aquamarine is my favourite of the 3 chokers.  They must be quite heavy to wear I think.


I think the Aquamarine is also a brooch.  She inherited it (the brooch) from her mother.  The Pink Topaz started out as a brooch as well...Edwardian, I think.  Both are beautiful pieces.


----------



## BigPurseSue

cdtracing said:


> Yes, I always loved that pearl choker.  The Sapphire is spectacular & it always looked so good on her.  I wonder where it is now.  I don't know if it stayed in her private collection or if it went into the Royal Jewel Collection with so many others.  I would love to see this being worn again, especially by Kate.
> 
> Camilla has a couple of chokers that are similar but with different center stone.  One is a 3 strand choker with a huge step cut Aquamarine with diamonds.  I think the center piece is detachable.  Here's a pic of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also has a 5 strand pearl choke with a huge pink Topaz that' gorgeous!!  Here's a pic of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these chokers but like you, I don't really have a place or function to wear something this formal anymore.  I still love to look at them, tho!



  Quiet my heart! Those chokers are beyond breathtaking. The pink topaz especially. It looks stunning on Camille. Who knew such amazing gems existed?

If I were a princess I would wear my pearl and gem choker every day. The tiara too! 

I was under the impression that Diana's sapphire and pearl choker was made especially for her with a sapphire broach given to her by the Queen Mother. So it's probably in the family's private collection. I think it would look wonderful on Kate, but perhaps it's still too fraught with meaning. Although it will be 20 years since Diane died. Gads! It seems not so very long ago.  

Thank you for posting the cool pictures!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Pessie said:


> These are lovely, the aquamarine is my favourite of the 3 chokers.  They must be quite heavy to wear I think.



Not only that but the jewelers must custom-fit them to the woman's neck. In the pictures the pearl strands and center brooch always lay so perfectly on the neck. They're never flipped or askew. They're always perfectly draped around the neck and fall right at the collarbone. Even when Diana was dancing you never saw a pearl strand out of place. And they're not worn tight against the neck either. The jewelers must do some fitting magic to customize the choker as every woman's neck is different.


----------



## Pessie

BigPurseSue said:


> Not only that but the jewelers must custom-fit them to the woman's neck. In the pictures the pearl strands and center brooch always lay so perfectly on the neck. They're never flipped or askew. They're always perfectly draped around the neck and fall right at the collarbone. Even when Diana was dancing you never saw a pearl strand out of place. And they're not worn tight against the neck either. The jewelers must do some fitting magic to customize the choker as every woman's neck is different.


Oh yes, never even thought of that.  Wouldn't you just love to be able to have a poke about in the family vaults?


----------



## BigPurseSue

Pessie said:


> Oh yes, never even thought of that.  Wouldn't you just love to be able to have a poke about in the family vaults?



  Oooh! It would be just like re-living the thrill of poking around mom's jewelry box for the first time when you were a kid. Back in the day when you believed all those big rhinestone brooches really contained diamonds and other rare gems.

I wonder whether when a gal like Kate marries into the Royal Family she gets a day when she is "introduced" to the family gems. Or does she just have to hope for little peeks now and then?


----------



## GoStanford

I've been watching the Netflix series The Crown, and the young Queen Elizabeth character wears beautiful two-strand and three-strand pearls on a regular basis.  I'm going through my jewelry box and I have a strand of baroque cultured freshwater pearls from Blue Nile.  I wore this necklace regularly for a couple of years, but haven't worn it in more than a year, and am somewhat "off" the baroque look.  

Do any of you have ideas on how to layer this with other necklaces?  I don't have other white pearl necklaces other than one pendant set in yellow gold, and the clasp of this baroque necklace is in silver.  I offered it to our local jewelry reseller, but he didn't think it suited his resale market either.


----------



## Hanadama

Ooh do you have a photo of the necklace?

I think it would look good layered with a longer tin cup necklace, or with chains - either one long chain or multiple of various lengths. OR you could take the necklace apart and turn it into a tin cup.


----------



## GoStanford

Hanadama said:


> Ooh do you have a photo of the necklace?
> 
> I think it would look good layered with a longer tin cup necklace, or with chains - either one long chain or multiple of various lengths. OR you could take the necklace apart and turn it into a tin cup.



I'll dig it out and post a photo later.  Tin cup has been on my mind...thinking of getting a multicolor tin cup as a holiday present to myself, but I must say the idea of taking this apart and turning it into a tin cup is a great one.  I honestly don't think these particular baroque pearls are very valuable, so it would mostly be the value of the metal in making the tin cup chain.  I have to find a good local jeweler as well in the San Francisco area.  (I mean, there are plenty of high-end jewelers, but somebody moderately priced who would take this on as a project.)

I've looked at every single photo in this thread to get ideas and to see whether the pearls have to be of similar size when multiple strands are layered.  What do you think?


----------



## Pessie

GoStanford said:


> I'll dig it out and post a photo later.  Tin cup has been on my mind...thinking of getting a multicolor tin cup as a holiday present to myself, but I must say the idea of taking this apart and turning it into a tin cup is a great one.  I honestly don't think these particular baroque pearls are very valuable, so it would mostly be the value of the metal in making the tin cup chain.  I have to find a good local jeweler as well in the San Francisco area.  (I mean, there are plenty of high-end jewelers, but somebody moderately priced who would take this on as a project.)
> 
> I've looked at every single photo in this thread to get ideas and to see whether the pearls have to be of similar size when multiple strands are layered.  What do you think?


What's a tin cup necklace?


----------



## Hanadama

GoStanford said:


> I'll dig it out and post a photo later.  Tin cup has been on my mind...thinking of getting a multicolor tin cup as a holiday present to myself, but I must say the idea of taking this apart and turning it into a tin cup is a great one.  I honestly don't think these particular baroque pearls are very valuable, so it would mostly be the value of the metal in making the tin cup chain.  I have to find a good local jeweler as well in the San Francisco area.  (I mean, there are plenty of high-end jewelers, but somebody moderately priced who would take this on as a project.)
> 
> I've looked at every single photo in this thread to get ideas and to see whether the pearls have to be of similar size when multiple strands are layered.  What do you think?





Pessie said:


> What's a tin cup necklace?



Here are a couple I made!

GoStandford - they are actually pretty easy to make - you just need some chain, wire and a few tools. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post about other forums here but if you google "pearl information forum" the first link that comes up has a lot of information on pearls and making your own jewellery. It has a sub forum called "the lowly beaders club" where people can post and ask questions about their jewellery making projects.

Re your layering question, I don't think the pearls need to be the same size.


----------



## Pessie

Hanadama said:


> Here are a couple I made!
> 
> GoStandford - they are actually pretty easy to make - you just need some chain, wire and a few tools. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post about other forums here but if you google "pearl information forum" the first link that comes up has a lot of information on pearls and making your own jewellery. It has a sub forum called "the lowly beaders club" where people can post and ask questions about their jewellery making projects.
> 
> View attachment 3531765
> View attachment 3531766
> View attachment 3531768
> View attachment 3531769


Thanks, I see now, they are very pretty


----------



## GoStanford

Pessie said:


> Thanks, I see now, they are very pretty



Apparently they get their name from the movie Tin Cup.  Rene Russo, the love interest, wears this style.  But presumably that was already a style of necklace prior to the movie!


----------



## GoStanford

Here's that baroque pearl necklace - nothing fancy, but good solid knots, low-maintenance, and easy to wear.  I've had a good experience with Blue Nile's customer service.  I did order the matching bracelet, but those pearls were more "smushed" and flat, and I thought maybe that was to make them lay against the wrist nicely.  I ended up returning the bracelet as I didn't care for how those pearls looked.


----------



## Hanadama

GoStanford said:


> Here's that baroque pearl necklace - nothing fancy, but good solid knots, low-maintenance, and easy to wear.  I've had a good experience with Blue Nile's customer service.  I did order the matching bracelet, but those pearls were more "smushed" and flat, and I thought maybe that was to make them lay against the wrist nicely.  I ended up returning the bracelet as I didn't care for how those pearls looked.



That's look great in a tin cup!


----------



## ceb72

Here are my new to me Mikimotos I got this weekend from an estate sale. Specs 20 inches, 78 pearls, 6-6.5mm


----------



## cdtracing

ceb72 said:


> Here are my new to me Mikimotos I got this weekend from an estate sale. Specs 20 inches, 78 pearls, 6-6.5mm



 What a beautiful strand!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Pessie

ceb72 said:


> Here are my new to me Mikimotos I got this weekend from an estate sale. Specs 20 inches, 78 pearls, 6-6.5mm


They are gorgeous!  You lucky thing  thank you for posting, it's lovely to see them


----------



## ceb72

Pessie said:


> They are gorgeous!  You lucky thing  thank you for posting, it's lovely to see them


Thanks so much.  I was fortunate to get them for $700.  I put it on my credit card and booked out of there. I took them to my jeweler for appraisal and he asked me how much I paid.  I told him he could find out after my appraisal was done.  Once he was done he asked me did you pay less than $2000? I said way less...$1000?  Less. $900?   I then revealed how much I paid and he told me that he valued the clasp and the pearls to a $3500 replacement value.  I will send them to Mikimoto for restringing, possibly shortening to 18 inches, valuation and a box if they can give me one.    Now to find matching earrings.


----------



## Pessie

ceb72 said:


> Thanks so much.  I was fortunate to get them for $700.  I put it on my credit card and booked out of there. I took them to my jeweler for appraisal and he asked me how much I paid.  I told him he could find out after my appraisal was done.  Once he was done he asked me did you pay less than $2000? I said way less...$1000?  Less. $900?   I then revealed how much I paid and he told me that he valued the clasp and the pearls to a $3500 replacement value.  I will send them to Mikimoto for restringing, possibly shortening to 18 inches, valuation and a box if they can give me one.    Now to find matching earrings.


I stand corrected, you VERY lucky thing!!  Congratulations, you have a good eye


----------



## BigPurseSue

ceb72 said:


> Here are my new to me Mikimotos I got this weekend from an estate sale. Specs 20 inches, 78 pearls, 6-6.5mm



Beautiful! And what a great buy! Smart of you to take them straight to a jeweler to get an opinion and appraisal.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

My most recent pearl purchase, a gift to myself... An statement pinky ring, made to size
I love it!!


----------



## Pessie

Sophie-Rose said:


> My most recent pearl purchase, a gift to myself... An statement pinky ring, made to size
> I love it!!
> View attachment 3548127


It looks very pretty on your hand, a lovely treat!


----------



## honu

Pessie said:


> It looks very pretty on your hand, a lovely treat!



I love it!! It's such a statement pinky ring! If you don't mind me asking, what is the pearl size?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

honu said:


> I love it!! It's such a statement pinky ring! If you don't mind me asking, what is the pearl size?



It's 1cm diameter


----------



## cdtracing

Sophie-Rose said:


> My most recent pearl purchase, a gift to myself... An statement pinky ring, made to size
> I love it!!
> View attachment 3548127



Gorgeous Pearl; very clean & lustrous!!  Great idea for a pinky ring!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Sophie-Rose said:


> My most recent pearl purchase, a gift to myself... An statement pinky ring, made to size
> I love it!!
> View attachment 3548127



wow I love this look! congratulations  x


----------



## TazHawk

Sophie-Rose said:


> My most recent pearl purchase, a gift to myself... An statement pinky ring, made to size
> I love it!!
> View attachment 3548127


Wow! I love it! Where is it from?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

TazHawk said:


> Wow! I love it! Where is it from?



I ordered it from a local jewellers here in Holland


----------



## suchi

Hi I have been bitten by the pearl bug... Bitten really badly..... My collection is mostly from etsy with a few pieces from POJ.... I am not able to upload pics of my purple ripples and my metallic lavender strand.


----------



## suchi

Purple ripples from etsy.


----------



## suchi

Metallic lavender necklace from POJ


----------



## baghagg

ceb72 said:


> Thanks so much.  I was fortunate to get them for $700.  I put it on my credit card and booked out of there. I took them to my jeweler for appraisal and he asked me how much I paid.  I told him he could find out after my appraisal was done.  Once he was done he asked me did you pay less than $2000? I said way less...$1000?  Less. $900?   I then revealed how much I paid and he told me that he valued the clasp and the pearls to a $3500 replacement value.  I will send them to Mikimoto for restringing, possibly shortening to 18 inches, valuation and a box if they can give me one.    Now to find matching earrings.


Beautiful!  If they shorten the strand to 18", you'll have a few pearls left over for earrings. ..


----------



## twin-fun

suchi said:


> View attachment 3550614
> View attachment 3550596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple ripples from etsy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550596


I love these, such beautiful colors and textures! Would you mind sharing the name of the Etsy store from which you purchased them?


----------



## suchi

Thanks twin-fun,  they are from Kongs Pearl in etsy.


----------



## suchi

I just received my black friday purchase. Souffle pendant from POJ Maven Collection. After ripples I think I need more souffles in my life now


----------



## suchi

yesicage said:


> I too adore pearls and have a great collection of pearl jewelry. The latest in my collection is coin pearl necklace from Shop LC.


Hi yesicage, please post some pictures. I love pearls.


----------



## cdtracing

BigPurseSue said:


> *Would love to see your replica of Diana's ring!*  I LOVE that ring.  You were wise buying it years ago. Nowadays the prices of everything is sky-high. I'm sure the Chatham Sapphire is quite lovely. My mom gave me a little costume replica of the ring, which I think she tired of wearing. For years I've looked for a CZ/sterling replica of the ring, you know, just for fun wearing, and also to remind me of mom who has always been such a big Diana fan,  but haven't spotted anything worth spending money on.



Well, BPS, you wanted to see my "Princess Diana ring" & here it its.  I wore it today with pearls, cashmere sweater, & jeans while I was running errands.   I had forgotten how much I enjoy wearing this ring.  Got several compliments on it today.  Mine is not nearly as large as the original as it's center stone is about 6 carats set in 14 kt white gold while the original, now being worn by Kate, Dutchess of Cambridge, is 12-18 carats set in 18 kt white gold. I have read different carat weights of the Sapphire so I'm not exactly sure how large it is.  I bought mine from a local jewelry store about a year after Diana married Charles.


----------



## BigPurseSue

cdtracing said:


> Well, BPS, you wanted to see my "Princess Diana ring" & here it its.  I wore it today with pearls, cashmere sweater, & jeans while I was running errands.   I had forgotten how much I enjoy wearing this ring.  Got several compliments on it today.  Mine is not nearly as large as the original as it's center stone is about 6 carats set in 14 kt white gold while the original, now being worn by Kate, Dutchess of Cambridge, is 12-18 carats set in 18 kt white gold. I have read different carat weights of the Sapphire so I'm not exactly sure how large it is.  I bought mine from a local jewelry store about a year after Diana married Charles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586676



Absolutely gorgeous!  The sapphire is a perfect size. And such a lovely color. Thank you for posting a photo CDTracing. I love the bracelet too. Very duchess-like!


----------



## joseybird

I'm curious, how wearable are pearl rings? I thought pearls are too delicate for that use? 

After browsing this thread I'd really love to have some pearls in my life!  But I'll have to settle for a cheap strand/studs if I plan to buy some anytime soon...the Mikimotos look AMAZING but way out of my price range.

Speaking of Mikimoto, are all of the pearls on their web shop grade AAA? Most items aren't marked with the pearl grade.


----------



## twin-fun

suchi said:


> Thanks twin-fun,  they are from Kongs Pearl in etsy.


Would you be able to post a link to their Etsy store? I have not been able to find them.


----------



## BigAkoya

joseybird said:


> I'm curious, how wearable are pearl rings? I thought pearls are too delicate for that use?
> 
> After browsing this thread I'd really love to have some pearls in my life!  But I'll have to settle for a cheap strand/studs if I plan to buy some anytime soon...the Mikimotos look AMAZING but way out of my price range.
> 
> Speaking of Mikimoto, are all of the pearls on their web shop grade AAA? Most items aren't marked with the pearl grade.



Hi!  Mikimoto you see online is mostly A1, A, and sometimes A+.   Most are A.  For earrings and strands, you can choose the exact grade.  If you like AAA, you can custom order anything in AAA (and size too).  If you do custom order, I would suggest you contact the Mikimoto store in NYC.  They are very helpful, can custom create or match existing pieces you have (e.g. If you want to wear two strands together and want matching strands).  Plus, you can save on taxes if you don't live in one of the few cities where there is a Mikimoto store.  

Good luck to you!


----------



## suchi

twin-fun said:


> Would you be able to post a link to their Etsy store? I have not been able to find them.


Here you go
https://www.etsy.com/in-en/shop/KongsPearl?ref=condensed_trust_header_title_reviews#
The shop is in the Chinese new year break now. Will reopen on 2nd.


----------



## twin-fun

suchi said:


> Here you go
> https://www.etsy.com/in-en/shop/KongsPearl?ref=condensed_trust_header_title_reviews#
> The shop is in the Chinese new year break now. Will reopen on 2nd.



Thank you so very much!


----------



## Mpill

Just found this thread and read the whole thing. I've not been a pearl person in the past but lately I'm obsessing over Golden South Sea pearl earrings. Does anyone have an modeling shots to share of some goldens? Particularly if you're a blonde? Thanks!


----------



## Pessie

Mpill said:


> Just found this thread and read the whole thing. I've not been a pearl person in the past but lately I'm obsessing over Golden South Sea pearl earrings. Does anyone have an modeling shots to share of some goldens? Particularly if you're a blonde? Thanks!


Sadly I don't, and I'd love some!  If you buy some please post here


----------



## ImustShop

Just got these. Golden south sea.


----------



## Joule

ImustShop said:


> View attachment 3628802
> 
> 
> Just got these. Golden south sea.


Breathtaking, ImustShop!


----------



## Pessie

ImustShop said:


> View attachment 3628802
> 
> 
> Just got these. Golden south sea.


These are stunning!


----------



## cdtracing

ImustShop said:


> View attachment 3628802
> 
> 
> Just got these. Golden south sea.



Hello, Gorgeous!!  If you don't mind my asking, did you buy them locally or did you bet them online?  I would love to see a modeling shot of them on!!!

I have a couple of rings, a couple of bracelets with GSS, a pendant & stud earrings.  No strand yet.


----------



## Mpill

ImustShop said:


> View attachment 3628802
> 
> 
> Just got these. Golden south sea.



Yes, please post a modeling by shot!


----------



## ImustShop

cdtracing said:


> Hello, Gorgeous!!  If you don't mind my asking, did you buy them locally or did you bet them online?  I would love to see a modeling shot of them on!!!
> 
> I have a couple of rings, a couple of bracelets with GSS, a pendant & stud earrings.  No strand yet.



Hi, I got it locally at a store. Was contemplating as the pearls are not that round and identical, but love the color. 

Will do a modeling shot soon.


----------



## TomTango

Hello! I'm in the market for a pearl engagement ring. I looked at Pearl Paradise but their sizes only go up to 7.5 (I need a 10). The other option is American Pearl who has a design I really like. I'm looking for a 9mm baroque pearl to be set into the ring.

I know nothing about pearls or jewelry so if anyone has advice, that would be very much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jellyv

TomTango said:


> Hello! I'm in the market for a pearl engagement ring. I looked at Pearl Paradise but their sizes only go up to 7.5 (I need a 10). The other option is American Pearl who has a design I really like. I'm looking for a 9mm baroque pearl to be set into the ring.
> 
> I know nothing about pearls or jewelry so if anyone has advice, that would be very much appreciated. Thanks!


Hi, you can contact Pearl Paradise and they will most likely work with you on making a custom ring. They do a lot of custom orders.

Good luck!


----------



## TomTango

jellyv said:


> Hi, you can contact Pearl Paradise and they will most likely work with you on making a custom ring. They do a lot of custom orders.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks! I will definitely call them. Are there any thoughts or experiences with American Pearl? I ask because I live in New York and it might be easier for me to just go to their location.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

TomTango said:


> Hello! I'm in the market for a pearl engagement ring. I looked at Pearl Paradise but their sizes only go up to 7.5 (I need a 10). The other option is American Pearl who has a design I really like. I'm looking for a 9mm baroque pearl to be set into the ring.
> 
> I know nothing about pearls or jewelry so if anyone has advice, that would be very much appreciated. Thanks!


Pearls are beautiful! However they tend to be delicate and might not hold up well for something like an engagement ring that is to be worn daily on the hand.


----------



## jellyv

AntiqueShopper said:


> Pearls are beautiful! However they tend to be delicate and might not hold up well for something like an engagement ring that is to be worn daily on the hand.


Agree.  They're much more sensitive to impact than a gemstone.


----------



## TomTango

Oh, thanks! That's very helpful. My girlfriend had wanted a baroque pearl but I don't want to get something that will shatter. I'm looking at diamonds now (at Blue Nile). I see several aspects of the diamond list. I'm wondering which ones are most import? Is color or fluorescence  more important? Also Clarity? I need to do more research on this certainly. However, I didn't know if there are recommended jewelers or opinions that might be helpful. Here's an example diamond I found. Thanks!

Price per carat - $2,295
Carat weight - 0.60
Shape -Round
Cut - Ideal
Color - J
Clarity - VVS1
Depth % - 62.9%
Table % - 58.0%
Polish - Excellent
Symmetry - Excellent
Culet - None
Fluorescence - Faint


----------



## cdtracing

AntiqueShopper said:


> Pearls are beautiful! However they tend to be delicate and might not hold up well for something like an engagement ring that is to be worn daily on the hand.





jellyv said:


> Agree.  They're much more sensitive to impact than a gemstone.



I completely agree with AntiqueShopper & Jellyv.  Pearls are gorgeous in a ring but, as one of the few natural organic gemstones, they are too soft & delicate for everyday wear.  I have several pearl rings that I wear often, but not every day.  I take them off everytime I wash my hands & am very conscious of not knocking them against something to cause damage.  With pearls, you have to be careful of chemicals like perfume, lotions, hair gels & spray which would cause damage to the nacre & luster of the pearl.  As the old saying goes....Pearls should be the last thing you put on & the first thing you take off.


----------



## TomTango

Thank you all for saving me a lot of heartache. I found a jeweler called Stones & Strands here in New York who makes gorgeous designs with diamonds and other gemstones. I'm scheduling an appointment ASAP.

Thanks again!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi all, I haven't cleaned pearls in quite some time. Can anyone suggest something to clean these with?  I purchased these pre-owned and they could really use a good cleaning. I was gonna use dawn,  but I kinda think it may be too harsh. Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## Julide

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi all, I haven't cleaned pearls in quite some time. Can anyone suggest something to clean these with?  I purchased these pre-owned and they could really use a good cleaning. I was gonna use dawn,  but I kinda think it may be too harsh. Thanks in advance for your suggestions.




A warm damp rag is all you need. I don't think any harsh chemicals are a good idea. If there is dirt between the pearls you may try restringing the necklace to get rid of most of the dirt. I love your strand and the clasp! Would love to hear more about it!!


----------



## suchi

Just purchased the 3rd pair from Jac's signature listing in this lot


----------



## Newchanel

suchi said:


> Just purchased the 3rd pair from Jac's signature listing in this lot
> View attachment 3639073



Beautiful. Who's Jac?


----------



## Newchanel

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi all, I haven't cleaned pearls in quite some time. Can anyone suggest something to clean these with?  I purchased these pre-owned and they could really use a good cleaning. I was gonna use dawn,  but I kinda think it may be too harsh. Thanks in advance for your suggestions.



There are cleaning solution you can buy. Definitely don't use Dawn. They'd damage the pearls.

Here's the cleaning solution I have

View attachment 3640036


----------



## suchi

Newchanel said:


> Beautiful. Who's Jac?


ThePearlHouse Shop in etsy. He has lovely loose tahitians. And some gorgeous pendants.


----------



## Newchanel

suchi said:


> ThePearlHouse Shop in etsy. He has lovely loose tahitians. And some gorgeous pendants.



Lovely. These are beautiful


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Julide said:


> A warm damp rag is all you need. I don't think any harsh chemicals are a good idea. If there is dirt between the pearls you may try restringing the necklace to get rid of most of the dirt. I love your strand and the clasp! Would love to hear more about it!!



Hi Julide, thank you so much for your advice. A friend suggested Castile soap and distilled water but I didn't have any luck finding the soap. I ended up getting a small bottle of baby bath and distilled water. They came out really nice but I will still have to restring because the thread is really old and smell like really strong perfume. 

I purchased it from an antique dealer. The clasp has a carved jade piece that kinda looks like rose in a field during sunrise. The clasp looks like it was made especially for the piece of jade because the cut out in the rose gold matches perfectly. It's marked H.K.  14K.  I love jade and pearls so this piece was a wonderful mix of the two but the clasp is what really drew me to it [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Newchanel said:


> There are cleaning solution you can buy. Definitely don't use Dawn. They'd damage the pearls.
> 
> Here's the cleaning solution I have
> 
> View attachment 3640036



Thanks so much Newchanel! I had no idea that even existed! I will certainly look for it [emoji5]

I so glad I didn't use the dawn, I would hate to mess up my bracelet.


----------



## cdtracing

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi all, I haven't cleaned pearls in quite some time. Can anyone suggest something to clean these with?  I purchased these pre-owned and they could really use a good cleaning. I was gonna use dawn,  but I kinda think it may be too harsh. Thanks in advance for your suggestions.



What beautiful piece!! I love the combination of Jade & Pearls.  I would not use Dawn or any type of cleaner.  Chemicals can be too harsh for pearls.  I would use a warm damp cloth to clean them.  It would be time consuming to wipe off each pearl but well worth it. JMO


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Just purchased the 3rd pair from Jac's signature listing in this lot
> View attachment 3639073


Beautiful earrings.  These look like they have a strong aubergine color to them...very rich looking.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Beautiful earrings.  These look like they have a strong aubergine color to them...very rich looking.


Thanks cdtracing. These will be my first pair of tahitians and I am so excited. I really wanted no. 5 but it was sold out.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> What beautiful piece!! I love the combination of Jade & Pearls.  I would not use Dawn or any type of cleaner.  Chemicals can be too harsh for pearls.  I would use a warm damp cloth to clean them.  It would be time consuming to wipe off each pearl but well worth it. JMO



Thank you so much cdtracing, jade and pearls are such a perfect pairing. Thankfully, I didn't use dawn, I can't even imagine what my pearls would have looked like afterwards. I took your advice, as some did need to be cleaned one by one. I think I will stick with tradition and restring them using silk. It may take awhile though, I will post updated photos as soon as I'm done. Thanks so much again [emoji5]


----------



## cdtracing

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you so much cdtracing, jade and pearls are such a perfect pairing. Thankfully, I didn't use dawn, I can't even imagine what my pearls would have looked like afterwards. I took your advice, as some did need to be cleaned one by one. I think I will stick with tradition and restring them using silk. It may take awhile though, I will post updated photos as soon as I'm done. Thanks so much again [emoji5]



Can't wait to see them once you've restrung them.  It's a beautiful bracelet with a very unique clasp.  You're lucky to have found this treasure!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> Can't wait to see them once you've restrung them.  It's a beautiful bracelet with a very unique clasp.  You're lucky to have found this treasure!!



Thank you cdtracing, hopefully it doesn't take too long. I will share mod shots when it's done, thanks again [emoji5]


----------



## oranGetRee

My Tasaki Pearl bracelet. These are akoya pearls.  Bought from their boutique in Ginza, Japan.


----------



## suchi

oranGetRee said:


> My Tasaki Pearl bracelet. These are akoya pearls.  Bought from their boutique in Ginza, Japan.
> 
> View attachment 3645404


Very beautiful


----------



## Cyanide Rose

oranGetRee said:


> My Tasaki Pearl bracelet. These are akoya pearls.  Bought from their boutique in Ginza, Japan.
> 
> View attachment 3645404



Quite lovely [emoji4]


----------



## Newchanel

oranGetRee said:


> My Tasaki Pearl bracelet. These are akoya pearls.  Bought from their boutique in Ginza, Japan.
> 
> View attachment 3645404



Beautiful. It's so special!


----------



## honu

I just came back from Hong Kong and bought a pair of silvery South Sea Pearl earrings 11.5mm in white gold. They have the figure 8 backing which keeps the earring from drooping. I should have gotten extra ones for my other earrings  sorry my selfie picture is not that great lol!


----------



## Julide

honu said:


> I just came back from Hong Kong and bought a pair of silvery South Sea Pearl earrings 11.5mm in white gold. They have the figure 8 backing which keeps the earring from drooping. I should have gotten extra ones for my other earrings  sorry my selfie picture is not that great lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649229
> View attachment 3649230
> View attachment 3649231


Wow! These sit so well on your ear! Congrats!


----------



## cdtracing

honu said:


> I just came back from Hong Kong and bought a pair of silvery South Sea Pearl earrings 11.5mm in white gold. They have the figure 8 backing which keeps the earring from drooping. I should have gotten extra ones for my other earrings  sorry my selfie picture is not that great lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649229
> View attachment 3649230
> View attachment 3649231



These are gorgeous!!!  I'm so Jelly!!!!!


----------



## suchi

New tahitians. Pic taken in incandescent light.


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> New tahitians. Pic taken in incandescent light.


Suchi, those are simply beautiful!


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> Suchi, those are simply beautiful!


Thanks Joule. My first pair of tahitians. I have a severe case of pearl collecting syndrome. I am already looking at another pair of tahitians, which are blue with a slight pinkish tinge. 
MUST RESIST.


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> Thanks Joule. My first pair of tahitians. I have a severe case of pearl collecting syndrome. I am already looking at another pair of tahitians, which are blue with a slight pinkish tinge.
> MUST RESIST.


MUST NOT RESIST.


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> MUST NOT RESIST.


You are such an enabler


----------



## suchi

To all pearl lovers here, what is your favorite color and size of pearls for stud earrings?


----------



## Newchanel

suchi said:


> To all pearl lovers here, what is your favorite color and size of pearls for stud earrings?



I like all my pearls studs - 8mm akoya, 9mm akoya, 11mm Tahitian and 12mm Gold South Sea! My Tahitians are silver/ dark grey and I'm now thinking of getting colorful ones...


----------



## suchi

Newchanel said:


> I like all my pearls studs - 8mm akoya, 9mm akoya, 11mm Tahitian and 12mm Gold South Sea! My Tahitians are silver/ dark grey and I'm now thinking of getting colorful ones...


Your collection is fantastic! I only have one pair of tahitians - 9mm and 2 freshies-one lavender 7.5mm and another white. I am now debating whether to get 7.5 hanadama or a second pair of tahitians with a light body color or maybe a pair of south seas.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

suchi said:


> To all pearl lovers here, what is your favorite color and size of pearls for stud earrings?



Mine are 8-8.5mm white akoyas. PSS set in pretty quickly though - wish I had gone for the 9-9.5mm instead! And my lobes are pretty small


----------



## suchi

elizabethtwrs said:


> Mine are 8-8.5mm white akoyas. PSS set in pretty quickly though - wish I had gone for the 9-9.5mm instead! And my lobes are pretty small


My lobes are also small, I don't know, .46cttw diamond studs looks decent on me. In Pearls,  on my ears 9mm seems huge and 7.5-8 seems small. I don't know what to do!


----------



## cdtracing

I have a pair of white Akoya 10-10.5mm, pink Akoya 10mm, Chocolate Tahitians 11mm, Tahitian 8mm w/small diamonds, White South Sea 10mm,  light butter cream Golden South Sea 11mm & a couple of white Akoya with diamonds 6.5mm that I don't wear anymore.  I'm looking to get a larger pair of white South Sea in 12mm in either a stud or a drop to go with a white South Sea pendant I have.  I'm trying to find a pair that will go with the silvery orient of the pearl in the pendant.  I'm also looking to upgrade the color of the golden's to a deeper shade &  getting another pair of Tahitian studs in 12mm.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> I have a pair of white Akoya 10-10.5mm, pink Akoya 10mm, Chocolate Tahitians 11mm,Tahitian 8mm w/small diamonds, White South Sea 10mm,  litght butter cream Golden South Sea 11mm & a couple of white Akoya with diamonds 6.5mm that I don't wear anymore.  I'm looking to get a larger pair of white South Sea in 12mm in either a stud or a drop to go with a white South Sea pendant I have.  I'm trying to find a pair that will go with the silvery orient of the pearl in the pendant.  I'm also looking to upgrade the color of the golden's to a deeper shade &  getting another pair of Tahitian studs in 12mm.


Ohhhh you have my dream pearl stud collection. Till early last year I had no idea about different types of pearls (I thought they are white and round) and then, after browsing the Pricescope pearl forum, I became addicted. I still can't carry a full strand though. I am happy with studs and pendants. My wishlist is so long, it will take years to collect the pieces I want.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> My lobes are also small, I don't know, .46cttw diamond studs looks decent on me. In Pearls,  on my ears 9mm seems huge and 7.5-8 seems small. I don't know what to do!



I don't have large lobes either but I have found I like larger earrings as I've gotten older.  I have long hair that I wear down most of the time & have found larger studs show up better against my dark hair.  I'm also 5'10" tall & can carry larger jewelry.  Small petite jewelry disappears on me.   In time, you will find a size stud that suits you & you're comfortable wearing.  Enjoy wearing your pearls.  You can always upgrade later.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Ohhhh you have my dream pearl stud collection. Till early last year I had no idea about different types of pearls (I thought they are white and round) and then, after browsing the Pricescope pearl forum, I became addicted. I still can't carry a full strand though. I am happy with studs and pendants. My wishlist is so long, it will take years to collect the pieces I want.



Yes, your collection will continue to grow with time.  Mine certainly has.  I'm so addicted that I have pearls I've never worn.  DH think it's funny & asks if I will ever wear them.  I tell him eventually, with the right outfit.  Honestly, I love pearls so much, especially Tahitians,  I could crawl into a big vat of them & just roll around.


----------



## k*d

cdtracing said:


> Yes, your collection will continue to grow with time.  Mine certainly has.  I'm so addicted that I have pearls I've never worn.  DH think it's funny & asks if I will ever wear them.  I tell him eventually, with the right outfit.  Honestly, I love pearls so much, especially Tahitians,  I could crawl into a big vat of them & just roll around.



You could go Scrooge McDuck and get a vault of pearls!


----------



## suchi

k*d said:


> You could go Scrooge McDuck and get a vault of pearls!
> View attachment 3673323


Ooooo a vault of tahitians!!!!! Sigh!!!!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Yes, your collection will continue to grow with time.  Mine certainly has.  I'm so addicted that I have pearls I've never worn.  DH think it's funny & asks if I will ever wear them.  I tell him eventually, with the right outfit.  Honestly, I love pearls so much, especially Tahitians,  I could crawl into a big vat of them & just roll around.


I already have three strands which I am not able to adjust with present clothes. Either I need new Pearls or new clothes..... Hmmmm


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> To all pearl lovers here, what is your favorite color and size of pearls for stud earrings?


I love them all. Pearls make up the bulk of my collection. I have a pair of white with rose overtone Mikimoto studs set in a yellow gold design that get a lot of wear. I also have another 7mm pair of akoyas with .10 ctw diamonds that I wear for work and 9 mm silver-grey Tahitian studs with smaller diamonds. I have two pairs of pearl drops in the everyday rotation: white South Seas on yellow gold leverbacks and Tahitians on white gold hooks. In my travel case, I have a pair of white 10 mm freshwater studs and slightly larger white freshwater drops. I'm on the lookout for a pair of golden South Sea drops and a plain pair of 8 mm Mikimoto studs. Then I'll be finished. 

For a few minutes, anyway. 

Maybe.


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> For a few minutes, anyway.
> 
> Maybe.


LOL  
Please post a picture of your collection, would love to see.


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> LOL
> Please post a picture of your collection, would love to see.


Would love to! I will have to do that when I get home. I'm traveling for work right now.


----------



## suchi

S


Joule said:


> Would love to! I will have to do that when I get home. I'm traveling for work right now.


Sure


----------



## cdtracing

Joule said:


> I love them all. Pearls make up the bulk of my collection. I have a pair of white with rose overtone Mikimoto studs set in a yellow gold design that get a lot of wear. I also have another 7mm pair of akoyas with .10 ctw diamonds that I wear for work and 9 mm silver-grey Tahitian studs with smaller diamonds. I have two pairs of pearl drops in the everyday rotation: white South Seas on yellow gold leverbacks and Tahitians on white gold hooks. In my travel case, I have a pair of white 10 mm freshwater studs and slightly larger white freshwater drops. I'm on the lookout for a pair of golden South Sea drops and a plain pair of 8 mm Mikimoto studs. Then I'll be finished.
> 
> For a few minutes, anyway.
> 
> Maybe.



Your collection sounds lovely.  I, also, have pearl dangles. I have a pair of 9mm platinum Tahitian & diamond drops in white gold, Tahitian baroque drops in white gold leverbacks, white freshwater in sterling silver, natural pink freshwater drops in white gold leverbacks,  white Keshi pearls in sterling silver, & multi colored keshi on sterling silver ear wires.  I think that's about it. Like you, the majority of my jewelry is made up of pearls of all kinds, but my favorites are Tahitians & South Seas.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Your collection sounds lovely.  I, also, have pearl dangles. I have a pair of 9mm platinum Tahitian & diamond drops in white gold, Tahitian baroque drops in white gold leverbacks, white freshwater in sterling silver, natural pink freshwater drops in white gold leverbacks,  white Keshi pearls in sterling silver, & multi colored keshi on sterling silver ear wires.  I think that's about it. Like you, the majority of my jewelry is made up of pearls of all kinds, but my favorites are Tahitians & South Seas.


Pictures please. I am on a shopping ban and will live through your pictures. Do you reach for the studs or the dangles more? I was wearing my tahitian studs from last 3 days and I am afraid that the phone banging on the pearls will damage them.


----------



## Joule

cdtracing said:


> Your collection sounds lovely.  I, also, have pearl dangles. I have a pair of 9mm platinum Tahitian & diamond drops in white gold, Tahitian baroque drops in white gold leverbacks, white freshwater in sterling silver, natural pink freshwater drops in white gold leverbacks,  white Keshi pearls in sterling silver, & multi colored keshi on sterling silver ear wires.  I think that's about it. Like you, the majority of my jewelry is made up of pearls of all kinds, but my favorites are Tahitians & South Seas.


How beautiful! I'd love to see pictures.


----------



## cdtracing

Yes, I should take pictures just to see what I have.  Funny thing is that once I get them all out, I start thinking I need to get some new additions.    I'll try to get some posted today.


----------



## cdtracing

Thought I would take the pictures while the light was good.  I've posted a lot of these before but this is most of them that I can find at the moment.
South Sea, Tahitian, & Golden collections which I plan to add to in the future.


----------



## cdtracing

These are my Japanese Akoya in the first picture & some of my freshwater pearls in the second.  Pics may be a little blurry.  I was in a hurry.


----------



## cdtracing

This is what I have in pink.  I don't wear these much but they're pretty.  Color is a little washed out from the flash.


----------



## cdtracing

I went on a Keshi kick a few yrs ago.


----------



## cdtracing

And these are just a few fun pearls I like to wear sometimes.  Mostly
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Freshwater.


----------



## Joule

Wow, cdtracing! That's really impressive!


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Hi ladies, I'm contemplating buying a strand of tahitian necklace. What type of clothes could you wear them with? So far I only have white akoya/freshwater pearls which have been pretty easy to match with outfits.


----------



## cdtracing

Joule said:


> Wow, cdtracing! That's really impressive!


Thanks. I think there maybe a few more locked up. I had forgotten about some of them & didn't realize it until I started going through them.


----------



## cdtracing

elizabethtwrs said:


> Hi ladies, I'm contemplating buying a strand of tahitian necklace. What type of clothes could you wear them with? So far I only have white akoya/freshwater pearls which have been pretty easy to match with outfits.



Are you going to get a multi color strand or one that is color matched?  I have a multi color strand that I can wear with anything. The different color pearls pick up the color of whatever you're wearing. I also wear mine with everything from dressy evening wear to jeans & a top.  Pearls can be dressed up or down. Be sure to post a pic when you get your strand.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

cdtracing said:


> Are you going to get a multi color strand or one that is color matched?  I have a multi color strand that I can wear with anything. The different color pearls pick up the color of whatever you're wearing. I also wear mine with everything from dressy evening wear to jeans & a top.  Pearls can be dressed up or down. Be sure to post a pic when you get your strand.



Multi color. Ideally would have liked a strand of peacocks, but man they seem to be so much more expensive!

Do you wear them with light colored clothes, or anything matches?


----------



## cdtracing

elizabethtwrs said:


> Multi color. Ideally would have liked a strand of peacocks, but man they seem to be so much more expensive!
> 
> Do you wear them with light colored clothes, or anything matches?


I wear them with anything light or dark. The multicolor is so versatile.  They go with anything.  I would love to have a peacock or pistachio strand but it's so hard to find enough pearls that match in color & size to make a strand.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Thought I would take the pictures while the light was good.  I've posted a lot of these before but this is most of them that I can find at the moment.
> South Sea, Tahitian, & Golden collections which I plan to add to in the future.
> View attachment 3675500
> 
> View attachment 3675489
> View attachment 3675492


Your entire collection is gorgeous cdtracing. Love each one of them. The orient is in that ss pendant is beautiful and that ss strand is dreamy. And the tahitians are yummy.
I love keshis too.... Much easier to wear.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Omigosh, CDTracing! I love your collection!  I especially love that big white pearl pendant. But everything else is equally to die for. You are truly the Pearl Queen. Thank you for posting the pictures!


----------



## suchi

Mothers day sale have started at Pearls of joy..... I must resist..... The south sea saturn a pendant and a pair of hanadama studs is calling me


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> Mothers day sale have started at Pearls of joy..... I must resist..... The south sea saturn a pendant and a pair of hanadama studs is calling me


Ooo...Mother's Day! I'd forgotten what a good excuse that is to drop hints. Thanks for the reminder, suchi!


----------



## Joule

elizabethtwrs said:


> Hi ladies, I'm contemplating buying a strand of tahitian necklace. What type of clothes could you wear them with? So far I only have white akoya/freshwater pearls which have been pretty easy to match with outfits.


Lucky you, a Tahitian strand! I'd wear that with everything from ball gowns to pajamas. Maybe especially pajamas, since opportunities to wear ball gowns are few and far between (not that I'm complaining). Post pictures when you get it.


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> Ooo...Mother's Day! I'd forgotten what a good excuse that is to drop hints. Thanks for the reminder, suchi!


What are you planning to get


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> Ooo...Mother's Day! I'd forgotten what a good excuse that is to drop hints. Thanks for the reminder, suchi!


Hinting doesn't work for me..... Claiming directly doesn't work for me.... My DH is pearl blind. Most of the people around me are pearl blind. I was wearing my tahitian studs and one colleague told me interesting black beads. When I said they are pearls I was informed I have been fooled cause pearls are white and round


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> Hinting doesn't work for me..... Claiming directly doesn't work for me.... My DH is pearl blind. Most of the people around me are pearl blind. I was wearing my tahitian studs and one colleague told me interesting black beads. When I said they are pearls I was informed I have been fooled cause pearls are white and round


Oh, wow. Well, we wear when we find beautiful. You'll have no shortage of admirers here. Those are beautiful studs.


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> What are you planning to get


No idea. DH likes to surprise. He usually has pretty good taste (when he manages to check the calendar).


----------



## Joule

Well, I am nowhere near cdtracing's league, but these are my pearls. More than my fair share, I suppose, but I can't be faulted for some of them, so I continue to build my collection.


----------



## Joule

And these are the pearls that get the most wear:


----------



## cdtracing

Joule said:


> Well, I am nowhere near cdtracing's league, but these are my pearls. More than my fair share, I suppose, but I can't be faulted for some of them, so I continue to build my collection.





Joule said:


> And these are the pearls that get the most wear:


Your collection is beautiful, Joule.  You're off to a fantastic start. It took a few decades to acquire what I currently have & it continues to grow.  I've given several pieces to my sister in law because she loves pearls too. I love your golden pearl pendant & can certainly see why you wear it often. Your Tahitians are beautiful & offer versitile wear. Pearls can be addictive, especially Tahitians.  
Pearls are the Gems of Queen & the Queen of Gems.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Joule said:


> And these are the pearls that get the most wear:



Those are fabulous! Is the long strand a Mikimoto? I love the earrings, especially the ones with the flower petal jacket. And of course that gold pearl pendant is scrumptious!

I love the size of your pearl-and-diamond studs. Are those under 6mm? I've been searching for pearl studs under 6mm as I have small ear lobes, but they're difficult to find, especially in black or grey. Pearl Paradise has white akoya in 3.5-4mm but that's a bit small.

Thank you for posting the photos of your gorgeous collection!


----------



## Joule

Thank you! The strand is Mikimoto. I wear that one quite a lot. The studs with the gold jackets are Mikimoto as well, but I tend not to wear them together.

The akoyas with diamonds are 6.5 mm, I believe. I wear those onstage, since drops get in the way of my violin. Really, the Tahitian drops are my go-to pair for everyday. I just love them.


----------



## suchi

Joule your entire collection is fantastic. Specially the miki strand and those ss drops and the golden pendant. The luster is so beautiful!


----------



## Roseguard

Love all the pearls shown here - gorgeous. This is my swavorski pearl.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

My birthday is sapphire, so I fell in love with blue pearls. The pearl grapes can be worn as a pin or a pendant. I also had a graduated blue pearl strand that I regret selling, but I really thought it should be worn and the new owner loves it [emoji5]




This is the necklace [emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

Cyanide Rose said:


> My birthday is sapphire, so I fell in love with blue pearls. The pearl grapes can be worn as a pin or a pendant. I also had a graduated blue pearl strand that I regret selling, but I really thought it should be worn and the new owner loves it [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3679976
> 
> 
> This is the necklace [emoji4]
> View attachment 3679979
> View attachment 3679980



Oh, WOW !!!  Those are beauties!!!  Are they Japanese Akoya Blues????  Those are quite rare to find!!


----------



## Joule

Cyanide Rose said:


> My birthday is sapphire, so I fell in love with blue pearls. The pearl grapes can be worn as a pin or a pendant. I also had a graduated blue pearl strand that I regret selling, but I really thought it should be worn and the new owner loves it [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3679976
> 
> This is the necklace [emoji4]
> View attachment 3679979
> View attachment 3679980


I seem to be on a kick today...I'm liking all of your posts! So lovely, Cyanide Rose.


----------



## honu

Cyanide Rose said:


> My birthday is sapphire, so I fell in love with blue pearls. The pearl grapes can be worn as a pin or a pendant. I also had a graduated blue pearl strand that I regret selling, but I really thought it should be worn and the new owner loves it [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3679976
> 
> 
> This is the necklace [emoji4]
> View attachment 3679979
> View attachment 3679980



I love your pearl grapes - so beautiful and unique.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> Oh, WOW !!!  Those are beauties!!!  Are they Japanese Akoya Blues????  Those are quite rare to find!!





Joule said:


> I seem to be on a kick today...I'm liking all of your posts! So lovely, Cyanide Rose.





honu said:


> I love your pearl grapes - so beautiful and unique.



Thank you so much cdtracing [emoji4] Yes they are, that's why I really regret letting the strand go. They were purchased as a gift for the buyers sister's birthday and she wears them quite a bit. I'm so pleased knowing that [emoji5]

Joule, Thanks so much!  I haven't worn pearls in so long, I had to put everything away to sell my house. Now living in a rental until my house is ready, I didn't think I would wear any either.....until today. I saw a gorgeous strand on television and that motivated me to dig them out [emoji5]

Thank you honu, l  appreciate your kind words. Blues are my favorite [emoji16]


----------



## suchi

B


Cyanide Rose said:


> My birthday is sapphire, so I fell in love with blue pearls. The pearl grapes can be worn as a pin or a pendant. I also had a graduated blue pearl strand that I regret selling, but I really thought it should be worn and the new owner loves it [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3679976
> 
> 
> This is the necklace [emoji4]
> View attachment 3679979
> View attachment 3679980


Beautiful design on the pendant. And the luster is TDF. Blue akoyas are beautiful.


----------



## Joule

Do you remember your first pearls? I'd love to read your stories. Mine was a tiny seed pearl on a gold pendant. The nose on a cat's face, as I recall. It was a gift from my very proper grandmother before a violin recital when I was a child. I wore the pendant as I played and it rattled around under my violin throughout the performance. That put me off necklaces in general. Still, pearls were a subtle presence, even onstage: violins are snooty enough to wear mother of pearl accents on their bows and tuning pegs. It makes sense, I suppose, to put it on finicky musical instruments. Pearls and violins both demand luxury treatment.

Obviously, I am over the necklace aversion (as long as I'm not working). You were right, cdtracing, bring on the Tahitian strands! Someday.

Oh, and suchi? The hint-dropping has begun.  I plan on this being the first year I don't get candy that someone else eats for Mother's Day.


----------



## suchi

My first strand were a strand of pink fw potato pearls.


Joule said:


> Oh, and suchi? The hint-dropping has begun.  I plan on this being the first year I don't get candy that someone else eats for Mother's Day.


Although I have done some pretty serious damage to my savings a/c on pearls last week, I am not yet satisfied. A pair of fat drop peacock tahitians are calling me. Let's see  oh and my DH doesn't know.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

suchi said:


> B
> 
> Beautiful design on the pendant. And the luster is TDF. Blue akoyas are beautiful.



Thanks so much suchi! I absolutely agree with you 1000% [emoji16]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Joule said:


> Do you remember your first pearls? I'd love to read your stories. Mine was a tiny seed pearl on a gold pendant. The nose on a cat's face, as I recall. It was a gift from my very proper grandmother before a violin recital when I was a child. I wore the pendant as I played and it rattled around under my violin throughout the performance. That put me off necklaces in general. Still, pearls were a subtle presence, even onstage: violins are snooty enough to wear mother of pearl accents on their bows and tuning pegs. It makes sense, I suppose, to put it on finicky musical instruments. Pearls and violins both demand luxury treatment.



My first pearls were earrings. I found them in my FIL mother's  jewelry box, after she passed. My first strand was a vintage graduate strand of off white akoyas. My obsession with pearls, was pretty bad for a while after that lol [emoji4]


----------



## BigPurseSue

Cyanide Rose said:


> My birthday is sapphire, so I fell in love with blue pearls. The pearl grapes can be worn as a pin or a pendant. I also had a graduated blue pearl strand that I regret selling, but I really thought it should be worn and the new owner loves it [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3679976
> 
> 
> This is the necklace [emoji4]
> View attachment 3679979
> View attachment 3679980



Those blue pearl grapes are just to die for! Omigosh! I hope you wear them often and with great joy. They're marvelous!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Joule said:


> Do you remember your first pearls? I'd love to read your stories. Mine was a tiny seed pearl on a gold pendant. The nose on a cat's face, as I recall. It was a gift from my very proper grandmother before a violin recital when I was a child. I wore the pendant as I played and it rattled around under my violin throughout the performance. That put me off necklaces in general. Still, pearls were a subtle presence, even onstage: violins are snooty enough to wear mother of pearl accents on their bows and tuning pegs. It makes sense, I suppose, to put it on finicky musical instruments. Pearls and violins both demand luxury treatment.
> 
> Obviously, I am over the necklace aversion (as long as I'm not working). You were right, cdtracing, bring on the Tahitian strands! Someday.
> 
> Oh, and suchi? The hint-dropping has begun.  I plan on this being the first year I don't get candy that someone else eats for Mother's Day.



I can just see that pearl nose on the cat's face! How wonderful!  I take it you now always wear pearls when you play the violin? That's a lovely habit.

My first pearl.... It was a little gold-filled cultured pearl pendant I got for my birthday from my mom's best friend. My mom never allowed me to wear it because it was you know just too good.  But when I got to college I wore it every single day, day and night. By the time I graduated all the nacre had worn off and so had the gold and it looked terrible.

My first pearl earrings... An old friend from grad school gave me a pair. Quite thrilling. They have long gold prongs that clutch the pearls like bird claws. They came in a velvet Saks box which was also thrilling because I never thought I could afford something from Saks. I still wear them regularly to this day.

My first attempt to acquire pearl earrings for myself...  Back in the 1980s one of the cat food companies, I think it was the Meow Mix people, had a promotion in which one received a free pearl earring in every specially marked 5-pound bag of kibble. (!!!) I would be surprised if it was a real pearl. So I bought a bag and I got my free earring!!! Then I bought a second specially-marked 5-pound bag but I could not find the free earring. I dumped all the kibble all over the kitchen counter and searched and searched, but alas, no free earring. So what did I do but buy a second specially marked 5-pound bag and dumped that all over the counter! But there was no free pearl earring in that bag either.   I now had 15 pounds of cat kibble and only one cat and one pearl earring. In six months I had 14 pounds of uneaten kibble that was full of moths and spiders.

I still have that single pearl earring in my jewelry box. I don't know why. It's not even a real pearl. I guess if I ever have a fake pearl earring emergency I will be prepared.


----------



## Julide

BigPurseSue said:


> View attachment 3680562
> 
> 
> I can just see that pearl nose on the cat's face! How wonderful!  I take it you now always wear pearls when you play the violin? That's a lovely habit.
> 
> My first pearl.... It was a little gold-filled cultured pearl pendant I got for my birthday from my mom's best friend. My mom never allowed me to wear it because it was you know just too good.  But when I got to college I wore it every single day, day and night. By the time I graduated all the nacre had worn off and so had the gold and it looked terrible.
> 
> My first pearl earrings... An old friend from grad school gave me a pair. Quite thrilling. They have long gold prongs that clutch the pearls like bird claws. They came in a velvet Saks box which was also thrilling because I never thought I could afford something from Saks. I still wear them regularly to this day.
> 
> My first attempt to acquire pearl earrings for myself...  Back in the 1980s one of the cat food companies, I think it was the Meow Mix people, had a promotion in which one received a free pearl earring in every specially marked 5-pound bag of kibble. (!!!) I would be surprised if it was a real pearl. So I bought a bag and I got my free earring!!! Then I bought a second specially-marked 5-pound bag but I could not find the free earring. I dumped all the kibble all over the kitchen counter and searched and searched, but alas, no free earring. So what did I do but buy a second specially marked 5-pound bag and dumped that all over the counter! But there was no free pearl earring in that bag either.   I now had 15 pounds of cat kibble and only one cat and one pearl earring. In six months I had 14 pounds of uneaten kibble that was full of moths and spiders.
> 
> I still have that single pearl earring in my jewelry box. I don't know why. It's not even a real pearl. I guess if I ever have a fake pearl earring emergency I will be prepared.




Such a great story!! I am still chuckling about your overstock of kitty kibble!


----------



## Joule

BigPurseSue said:


> View attachment 3680562
> 
> 
> I can just see that pearl nose on the cat's face! How wonderful!  I take it you now always wear pearls when you play the violin? That's a lovely habit.
> 
> My first pearl.... It was a little gold-filled cultured pearl pendant I got for my birthday from my mom's best friend. My mom never allowed me to wear it because it was you know just too good.  But when I got to college I wore it every single day, day and night. By the time I graduated all the nacre had worn off and so had the gold and it looked terrible.
> 
> My first pearl earrings... An old friend from grad school gave me a pair. Quite thrilling. They have long gold prongs that clutch the pearls like bird claws. They came in a velvet Saks box which was also thrilling because I never thought I could afford something from Saks. I still wear them regularly to this day.
> 
> My first attempt to acquire pearl earrings for myself...  Back in the 1980s one of the cat food companies, I think it was the Meow Mix people, had a promotion in which one received a free pearl earring in every specially marked 5-pound bag of kibble. (!!!) I would be surprised if it was a real pearl. So I bought a bag and I got my free earring!!! Then I bought a second specially-marked 5-pound bag but I could not find the free earring. I dumped all the kibble all over the kitchen counter and searched and searched, but alas, no free earring. So what did I do but buy a second specially marked 5-pound bag and dumped that all over the counter! But there was no free pearl earring in that bag either.   I now had 15 pounds of cat kibble and only one cat and one pearl earring. In six months I had 14 pounds of uneaten kibble that was full of moths and spiders.
> 
> I still have that single pearl earring in my jewelry box. I don't know why. It's not even a real pearl. I guess if I ever have a fake pearl earring emergency I will be prepared.


This story made my night. LOVED it.


----------



## Newchanel

My first pearls were a pair of mikimoto earrings - I bought them when I turned 30 on a trip to HK. Feels far away now. Then my Husband gave me the same pair with removable diamonds (also from mikimoto) a few years later. 

It's a lovely gift... but I had to ask him - hadn't he noticed that once I remove the removable diamonds, that the pearl earrings looked like what I regularly........ hah!


----------



## Joule

Newchanel said:


> My first pearls were a pair of mikimoto earrings - I bought them when I turned 30 on a trip to HK. Feels far away now. Then my Husband gave me the same pair with removable diamonds (also from mikimoto) a few years later.
> 
> It's a lovely gift... but I had to ask him - hadn't he noticed that once I remove the removable diamonds, that the pearl earrings looked like what I regularly........ hah!


Mikimoto...mmmmm. I love my Mikis. Nothing better. Pretty terrific first pearls!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

BigPurseSue said:


> Those blue pearl grapes are just to die for! Omigosh! I hope you wear them often and with great joy. They're marvelous!



Thanks so much BigPurseSue! I just loved your story [emoji4]


----------



## BigPurseSue

Julide said:


> Such a great story!! I am still chuckling about your overstock of kitty kibble!





Joule said:


> This story made my night. LOVED it.





Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much BigPurseSue! I just loved your story [emoji4]



Glad you all can laugh about it with me! Shortly after the free-pearl-earring fiasco my mom was helping me move and she discovered all the cat kibble stacked in the kitchen cupboard and closet. I had purchased air-tight plastic containers to store some of it to try to keep it from going bad. Alas, when my mom opened one of the containers she found spiders and moths, bugs that hatch in grain products that have been stored in giant food warehouses. She was apoplectic and wanted to know what I was doing hoarding cat kibble. I couldn't bring myself to admit that I was trying to get a free (fake) pearl earring. So I just mumbled "I didn't want to run out and have my cat go hungry." She tossed it all into the trash, including the plastic containers.


----------



## cdtracing

BigPurseSue said:


> View attachment 3680562
> 
> 
> I can just see that pearl nose on the cat's face! How wonderful!  I take it you now always wear pearls when you play the violin? That's a lovely habit.
> 
> My first pearl.... It was a little gold-filled cultured pearl pendant I got for my birthday from my mom's best friend. My mom never allowed me to wear it because it was you know just too good.  But when I got to college I wore it every single day, day and night. By the time I graduated all the nacre had worn off and so had the gold and it looked terrible.
> 
> My first pearl earrings... An old friend from grad school gave me a pair. Quite thrilling. They have long gold prongs that clutch the pearls like bird claws. They came in a velvet Saks box which was also thrilling because I never thought I could afford something from Saks. I still wear them regularly to this day.
> 
> My first attempt to acquire pearl earrings for myself...  Back in the 1980s one of the cat food companies, I think it was the Meow Mix people, had a promotion in which one received a free pearl earring in every specially marked 5-pound bag of kibble. (!!!) I would be surprised if it was a real pearl. So I bought a bag and I got my free earring!!! Then I bought a second specially-marked 5-pound bag but I could not find the free earring. I dumped all the kibble all over the kitchen counter and searched and searched, but alas, no free earring. So what did I do but buy a second specially marked 5-pound bag and dumped that all over the counter! But there was no free pearl earring in that bag either.   I now had 15 pounds of cat kibble and only one cat and one pearl earring. In six months I had 14 pounds of uneaten kibble that was full of moths and spiders.
> 
> I still have that single pearl earring in my jewelry box. I don't know why. It's not even a real pearl. I guess if I ever have a fake pearl earring emergency I will be prepared.



Ladies, I love reading all your stories!!
@BigPurseSue...this is such a funny story!!  I can just imagine all the stored cat kibble!! Thank you for sharing, BPS!!

My very first pearl goes back a long time.  I grew up in the country & was quite the tomboy as a child, riding horses & preferring to spend most of my time outside or at the barn, so I didn't get very much jewelry when I was young.  My first pearl was a small single pearl pendant on a gold chain given to me on my 8th birthday by my mother's sister.  I was not allowed to wear it except to church or some other dress up function like a wedding, ect.  The next pearls I got was when I graduated High School.  My parents had given my sister a strand of white graduated 4-6mm Akoyas when she graduated HS & gave me the same when I graduated. My mother has always said every Southern Lady needs a strand of pearls in their jewelry box so that started a tradition for me to give a strand of pearls as a graduation gift.  Since I didn't have any daughters, I gift pearls to the daughters of good friends or nieces & daughters of cousins who are graduating.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> Ladies, I love reading all your stories!!
> @BigPurseSue...this is such a funny story!!  I can just imagine all the stored cat kibble!! Thank you for sharing, BPS!!
> 
> My very first pearl goes back a long time.  I grew up in the country & was quite the tomboy as a child, riding horses & preferring to spend most of my time outside or at the barn, so I didn't get very much jewelry when I was young.  My first pearl was a small single pearl pendant on a gold chain given to me on my 8th birthday by my mother's sister.  I was not allowed to wear it except to church or some other dress up function like a wedding, ect.  The next pearls I got was when I graduated High School.  My parents had given my sister a strand of white graduated 4-6mm Akoyas when she graduated HS & gave me the same when I graduated. My mother has always said every Southern Lady needs a strand of pearls in their jewelry box so that started a tradition for me to give a strand of pearls as a graduation gift.  Since I didn't have any daughters, I gift pearls to the daughters of good friends or nieces & daughters of cousins who are graduating.



cdtracing, I was a tomboy too. My mom had all girls, so we had to learned how to take care of everything in the home. I even had my own little tool belt  [emoji4] 

I started a jewelry business in my early 20's. I have no idea why, but I didn't get into jewelry for myself until I was in my late 30's. My first obsession was with pearls. I have since had other obsessions when it comes to jewelry lol. When I think back to the jewelry I purchased at estate sales and a few online dealers [emoji15] I cringe when I think about it, because I sold so many pieces that had I been in to jewelry.... I would have never let them go [emoji16] 

I have been restringing pearls lately to keep busy.  I just restrung these and now I want to restring them again, because they don't look balanced to me. Ugh, oh well lol.  I haven't worn these in years, so I thought I would share [emoji5]


----------



## cdtracing

Cyanide Rose said:


> cdtracing, I was a tomboy too. My mom had all girls, so we had to learned how to take care of everything in the home. I even had my own little tool belt  [emoji4]
> 
> I started a jewelry business in my early 20's. I have no idea why, but I didn't get into jewelry for myself until I was in my late 30's. My first obsession was with pearls. I have since had other obsessions when it comes to jewelry lol. When I think back to the jewelry I purchased at estate sales and a few online dealers [emoji15] I cringe when I think about it, because I sold so many pieces that had I been in to jewelry.... I would have never let them go [emoji16]
> 
> I have been restringing pearls lately to keep busy.  I just restrung these and now I want to restring them again, because they don't look balanced to me. Ugh, oh well lol.  I haven't worn these in years, so I thought I would share [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686449
> View attachment 3686451



Oh, your pearls are beautiful.  Are they baroque or keshi?  I think you do a wonderful job string pearls & your jade.  I wish I knew how to string pearls.  I have a strand of Japanese Akoya that need restringing, but I'm a total klutz!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> Oh, your pearls are beautiful.  Are they baroque or keshi?  I think you do a wonderful job string pearls & your jade.  I wish I knew how to string pearls.  I have a strand of Japanese Akoya that need restringing, but I'm a total klutz!!



Thanks so much cdtracing [emoji4] They are keshi. I was terrible at it in the beginning, but I didn't want to pay $60 (per strand) to have them restrung lol. It did take quite a bit of practice and plenty of YouTube videos. I'm also left handed, so there was quite a learning curb there too. I would give it a try, you might be surprised [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Now that I finally have the time to restring this, I was wondering if the pearl lovers here could give your opinions. Should I put knots in between the pearls or restring it the same way it is? I appreciate your opinions, thanks so much [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Today's earrings [emoji4]


----------



## suchi

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today's earrings [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690995


Love these!


----------



## BigPurseSue

cdtracing said:


> My very first pearl goes back a long time.  I grew up in the country & was quite the tomboy as a child, riding horses & preferring to spend most of my time outside or at the barn, so I didn't get very much jewelry when I was young.  My first pearl was a small single pearl pendant on a gold chain given to me on my 8th birthday by my mother's sister.  I was not allowed to wear it except to church or some other dress up function like a wedding, ect.  The next pearls I got was when I graduated High School.  My parents had given my sister a strand of white graduated 4-6mm Akoyas when she graduated HS & gave me the same when I graduated. My mother has always said every Southern Lady needs a strand of pearls in their jewelry box so that started a tradition for me to give a strand of pearls as a graduation gift.  Since I didn't have any daughters, I gift pearls to the daughters of good friends or nieces & daughters of cousins who are graduating.



What great stories! And what a lovely "aunt" you are gifting pearls for graduations! That's surely a gift that will be appreciated for a lifetime.

I live in the north. I don't know anyone who's ever been gifted a strand of pearls. Do you think that's a southern custom? I and my pearl-loving pals have bought our own strands when we got jobs and could afford it. But over all there's just not as much pearl-wearing around here as one would hope. Maybe up here in the north we're just behind on fashion and tradition.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Cyanide Rose said:


> cdtracing, I was a tomboy too. My mom had all girls, so we had to learned how to take care of everything in the home. I even had my own little tool belt  [emoji4]
> 
> I started a jewelry business in my early 20's. I have no idea why, but I didn't get into jewelry for myself until I was in my late 30's. My first obsession was with pearls. I have since had other obsessions when it comes to jewelry lol. When I think back to the jewelry I purchased at estate sales and a few online dealers [emoji15] I cringe when I think about it, because I sold so many pieces that had I been in to jewelry.... I would have never let them go [emoji16]
> 
> I have been restringing pearls lately to keep busy.  I just restrung these and now I want to restring them again, because they don't look balanced to me. Ugh, oh well lol.  I haven't worn these in years, so I thought I would share [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686449
> View attachment 3686451



You're very talented and those are very beautiful!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

suchi said:


> Love these!





BigPurseSue said:


> You're very talented and those are very beautiful!



Thanks so much suchi [emoji4]

Thank you so much BigPurseSue [emoji5]

I really appreciate all of your kind words and I hope everyone is having a great weekend [emoji16]


----------



## cdtracing

BigPurseSue said:


> What great stories! And what a lovely "aunt" you are gifting pearls for graduations! That's surely a gift that will be appreciated for a lifetime.
> 
> I live in the north. I don't know anyone who's ever been gifted a strand of pearls. Do you think that's a southern custom? I and my pearl-loving pals have bought our own strands when we got jobs and could afford it. But over all there's just not as much pearl-wearing around here as one would hope. Maybe up here in the north we're just behind on fashion and tradition.



I guess it may be a Southern custom.  There are others in my family that will gift pearls for graduation, confirmation, or other special occasions.  I know when I was a teenager, there was a formal cotillion ball held every year where debutantes from the "society" families were presented.  Families generally gifted pearls to their daughters for their big night.  It was a big thing back then but I don't think they have the ball anymore in my home town.  My sister was presented & our parents gave her pearl & diamond earrings to wear with her gown.  I was too much of a rebel & a tomboy in those days & had no desire to be presented when I came of age but I had several friends who did.  I believe many also received pearls to wear that night.  I remember my sister having to take cotillion/etiquette classes & good grades in school was also a requirement for participation.  I think Atlanta still holds the White Ball Cotillion every year, called that because the debutantes gowns are white ( symbol of virginity, I suppose).  It's a shame to see a lot of the old traditions dying out.  I wish I had had more of an appreciation of them when I was younger.


----------



## suchi

I got a macro lens and took some pictures of my pearls this morning. All my pearls are freshwater (although have taken advantage of the mother's day sale and couple of goodies are on their way) All in shade, normal daylight pictures.
First, ripples from etsy - 2 strands and 1 pair of earring.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

suchi said:


> I got a macro lens and took some pictures of my pearls this morning. All my pearls are freshwater (although have taken advantage of the mother's day sale and couple of goodies are on their way) All in shade, normal daylight pictures.
> First, ripples from etsy - 2 strands and 1 pair of earring.



Gorgeous!


----------



## suchi

My only pair of tahitians, lavender freshwater studs, metallic drops and metallic lavender strand


----------



## suchi

Lastly, 2 of the pendants, from Pearls of Joy, nicknamed my precious 1 & 2  
In the souffle pearl, the green color isnt really there. Its pure orient. The pendant color is metallic white-silver.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## suchi

Cyanide Rose said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks cyanide rose. I love pearls.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

suchi said:


> My only pair of tahitians, lavender freshwater studs, metallic drops and metallic lavender strand





suchi said:


> Lastly, 2 of the pendants, from Pearls of Joy, nicknamed my precious 1 & 2
> In the souffle pearl, the green color isnt really there. Its pure orient. The pendant color is metallic white-silver.
> Thanks for letting me share.



Your pearl are TDF! No wonder you call them my precious, they are amazing! The last pendant is especially yummy [emoji5]


----------



## suchi

Cyanide Rose said:


> Your pearl are TDF! No wonder you call them my precious, they are amazing! The last pendant is especially yummy [emoji5]


Thanks cyanide rose. I love the souffle. It's a hollow pearl, so not heavy at all. Souffle earrings are in my wish list.


----------



## cdtracing

I love the orient of all your pearls, especially your precious 1 &2.  The colors are wonderful.  In recent years, gem quality freshwater pearls have come to rival saltwater pearls in luster & orient.  You have a beautiful, diverse pearl collection.  I can't wait to see your new goodies when you get them.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> I love the orient of all your pearls, especially your precious 1 &2.  The colors are wonderful.  In recent years, gem quality freshwater pearls have come to rival saltwater pearls in luster & orient.  You have a beautiful, diverse pearl collection.  I can't wait to see your new goodies when you get them.


Thank you so much cdtracing. New goodies will take some time I guess, I got a pair of soc mabe from Kojima pearls and a 8-9mm silver-peacock tahitian stud from POJ. The studs haven't shipped yet. 
Since I became obsessed with pearls, my other jewelry is being neglected. I love pearls and silver jewelry.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Fresh water pearls, CZ beads, turquoise glass beads, and soft leather "Lazo de Perlas" lariat necklace. By Johnny Loves June. It's about 58" long in total and double wrapped in this pic. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## ImustShop

Gorgeous!
I love pearls too. 




Customized rose gold with Tahitian, keshi and baby Akoya pearls 



Baby Akoya



Southsea pendents



South sea


----------



## ImustShop

More



Ruby and south sea



Same pearls with a different stud


----------



## ImustShop

Akoya vs freshwater pearls




Bought the akoya (left) in Japan at a very good price, is 100 cm 7mm akoya.


----------



## loogirl

My grandmother just passed this vintage ring on to me for Mother's Day - it was made in the 50s and has sapphires surrounding the pearl. Set in white gold. 

I want to get it resized to fit my right hand so I can wear my wedding set on my left - but I'm scared they will mess it up. Any experiences sizing a pearl ring? 

Also, I got these Akoya pearl studs from my husband for Mother's day - they are from Brilliant Earth.


----------



## calaverabee

loogirl said:


> My grandmother just passed this vintage ring on to me for Mother's Day - it was made in the 50s and has sapphires surrounding the pearl. Set in white gold.
> 
> I want to get it resized to fit my right hand so I can wear my wedding set on my left - but I'm scared they will mess it up. Any experiences sizing a pearl ring?
> 
> Also, I got these Akoya pearl studs from my husband for Mother's day - they are from Brilliant Earth.
> 
> View attachment 3698125
> 
> 
> View attachment 3698127
> 
> 
> View attachment 3698128


Beautiful ring!! I love vintage pieces! Regarding the sizing, if they are using a laser welder there will be no issues. If it's a traditional torch, they will usually remove the pearl, size the ring, then reset the pearl.


----------



## BigPurseSue

loogirl said:


> My grandmother just passed this vintage ring on to me for Mother's Day - it was made in the 50s and has sapphires surrounding the pearl. Set in white gold.
> 
> I want to get it resized to fit my right hand so I can wear my wedding set on my left - but I'm scared they will mess it up. Any experiences sizing a pearl ring?
> 
> Also, I got these Akoya pearl studs from my husband for Mother's day - they are from Brilliant Earth.
> 
> View attachment 3698125
> 
> 
> View attachment 3698127
> 
> 
> View attachment 3698128



What a beautiful ring! I love antique white gold jewelry. It has a certain mellow elegance. The studs from your DH are also lovely!

Years ago I took a pearl ring into a mall jewelry store to be sized down. This was before I knew that mall jewelry stores are not the best places to take jewelry to be altered. They shipped the ring off someplace to be sized, as mall jewelry stores tend to do, and the ring came back great. The pearls weren't damaged, and I don't think they removed them.

Since the ring is very old, if the pearl is epoxied in place you should ask the jeweler to check to make sure it is secure in its setting. And maybe consider removing the pearl, cleaning it and the setting, and re-epoxying. Old epoxy often dries out, flakes, and no longer holds a pearl securely in place. I have an antique ring in which one of the pearls fell off. It had a combination prong/epoxy setting. Luckily I located the pearl. Took it into a jeweler and they removed all the pearls, cleaned them, cleaned their settings, removed all the old epoxy, and reglued the pearls. The ring and the pearls really look much better. It cost about $50.

Look for a jewelry store that has good bench jewelers that have done this sort of thing before. Many of the jewelry stores around here sell mostly diamonds and wedding sets and the jewelers they have on staff sometimes are inexperienced/low-paid and don't usually work with pearls. Read the reviews on Yelp. And ask for written estimates. There are some jewelry stores around here that are known for saying "Sure we'll size your ring for $50" then produce a bill for $150, claiming they had to reset the stone. Be sure to ask a lot of questions when you shop around.

Congratulations! The ring and earrings are both absolutely lovely!


----------



## BigPurseSue

cdtracing said:


> I guess it may be a Southern custom.  There are others in my family that will gift pearls for graduation, confirmation, or other special occasions.  I know when I was a teenager, there was a formal cotillion ball held every year where debutantes from the "society" families were presented.  Families generally gifted pearls to their daughters for their big night.  It was a big thing back then but I don't think they have the ball anymore in my home town.  My sister was presented & our parents gave her pearl & diamond earrings to wear with her gown.  I was too much of a rebel & a tomboy in those days & had no desire to be presented when I came of age but I had several friends who did.  I believe many also received pearls to wear that night.  I remember my sister having to take cotillion/etiquette classes & good grades in school was also a requirement for participation.  I think Atlanta still holds the White Ball Cotillion every year, called that because the debutantes gowns are white ( symbol of virginity, I suppose).  It's a shame to see a lot of the old traditions dying out.  I wish I had had more of an appreciation of them when I was younger.



The coming-out cotillion sounds like a lovely tradition!  I always thought the Mexican quinceañera celebration was a beautiful tradition. That seems to be something that is lacking in the modern world, celebrations to commemorate the arrival of womanhood and adulthood, to remind girls that in spite of everything being a woman is really quite wonderful.

When I was in high school a friend had a very lavish party for her sixteenth birthday. Or rather her parents did. They invited about 65 girls from her high school class to an elaborate luncheon at the local woman's club. There were waiters! There were flowers! We all got party favors of small bottles of perfume! <swoon> We all wore dresses and heels. It was just Da Bomb. We all felt about ten years older. Celebrations like that make growing up seem quite wonderful.

You're right, it is a shame to see old traditions die out.


----------



## Joule

Happy Mother's Day to me.


----------



## cdtracing

Joule said:


> View attachment 3698642
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to me.


Great earrings!!!


----------



## lazyfoxie

I love pearls! Gee they can make you look like a lady without trying too much. I've heard Mikimoto is a great brand for pearls. Has anyone tried them?


----------



## udalrike

Hello everyone!
I have just bought this beautiful necklace:


----------



## udalrike

Have got similar earrings.


----------



## emchhardy

I'm feeling depressed today because I got a gorgeous pair of Tahitian keshi pearl earrings from Kojimapearls for Mother's Day and after wearing them for the first time yesterday, one of the earrings must have fallen off during the course of the day because when I went to take them off, one of them was missing.  I've looked everywhere in my house and no luck.  I'm wondering if the backing was defective because this has never happened to me before - where an earring just falls off my ear like this.  And I have short hair, so it's not like it got tangled in my hair or whatever.  So sad.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

emchhardy said:


> I'm feeling depressed today because I got a gorgeous pair of Tahitian keshi pearl earrings from Kojimapearls for Mother's Day and after wearing them for the first time yesterday, one of the earrings must have fallen off during the course of the day because when I went to take them off, one of them was missing.  I've looked everywhere in my house and no luck.  I'm wondering if the backing was defective because this has never happened to me before - where an earring just falls off my ear like this.  And I have short hair, so it's not like it got tangled in my hair or whatever.  So sad.



I'm so sorry you lost your pearl [emoji17]. I would definitely contact them and let them know what happened. Attach a photo if you can. Honestly, they IMO should replace it. I would, it's the right thing to do. Please let us know how it all turns out, if you do decide to contact them.


----------



## udalrike

+1
Sorry to hear this, emchhardy!


----------



## Joule

emchhardy said:


> I'm feeling depressed today because I got a gorgeous pair of Tahitian keshi pearl earrings from Kojimapearls for Mother's Day and after wearing them for the first time yesterday, one of the earrings must have fallen off during the course of the day because when I went to take them off, one of them was missing.  I've looked everywhere in my house and no luck.  I'm wondering if the backing was defective because this has never happened to me before - where an earring just falls off my ear like this.  And I have short hair, so it's not like it got tangled in my hair or whatever.  So sad.


I'm so sorry! I hope you find/replace it quickly. I agree with Cyanide Rose - contact the jeweler. Update with any news.


----------



## Newchanel

lazyfoxie said:


> I love pearls! Gee they can make you look like a lady without trying too much. I've heard Mikimoto is a great brand for pearls. Has anyone tried them?



Yes. I love mikimoto for their great quality. There are others but mikimoto is synonymous to great pearls for me.


----------



## Newchanel

emchhardy said:


> I'm feeling depressed today because I got a gorgeous pair of Tahitian keshi pearl earrings from Kojimapearls for Mother's Day and after wearing them for the first time yesterday, one of the earrings must have fallen off during the course of the day because when I went to take them off, one of them was missing.  I've looked everywhere in my house and no luck.  I'm wondering if the backing was defective because this has never happened to me before - where an earring just falls off my ear like this.  And I have short hair, so it's not like it got tangled in my hair or whatever.  So sad.



So sorry to hear this. I lost a pearl pendant before during my travels - no idea where it is still and I'm still feeling broken hearted though I bought back a replacement


----------



## emchhardy

^ I've sent an e-mail to Kojimapearl and am awaiting response.  I do think that it must have been a faulty backing (how else would an earring just fall out of your ear?!).  If I don't hear anything soon, then I will place a call. 
I've been depressed to say the least.


----------



## udalrike

https://www.ritani.com/blog/gemstone-jewels/the-history-of-pearl-jewelry/
Interesting


----------



## Cyanide Rose

emchhardy said:


> ^ I've sent an e-mail to Kojimapearl and am awaiting response.  I do think that it must have been a faulty backing (how else would an earring just fall out of your ear?!).  If I don't hear anything soon, then I will place a call.
> I've been depressed to say the least.



Ugh, I'm sorry you are depressed. Have you still not heard anything? If you don't hear anything today, I would give them a call tomorrow. Since you just purchased them, it really shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Today's pearls, the colors don't match perfectly, but I think they look ok together [emoji4]


----------



## JenW

lazyfoxie said:


> I love pearls! Gee they can make you look like a lady without trying too much. I've heard Mikimoto is a great brand for pearls. Has anyone tried them?


Mikimoto is a great brand! I wish I'd bought them years ago.


----------



## MahoganyQT

lazyfoxie said:


> I love pearls! Gee they can make you look like a lady without trying too much. I've heard Mikimoto is a great brand for pearls. Has anyone tried them?



They are synonymous with quality and beauty in the pearl business. I received a necklace and earrings 16 years ago as a college graduation gift. They are gorgeous.


----------



## MahoganyQT

My 10mm golden pearl pendant. I fell in love with Golden Pearls when I first discovered them during a trip to China. I want to get the same pendant in white gold with a Tahitian pearl.


----------



## Joule

lazyfoxie said:


> I love pearls! Gee they can make you look like a lady without trying too much. I've heard Mikimoto is a great brand for pearls. Has anyone tried them?


Love Mikimoto. I have a strand and two pairs of earrings. Definitely some of my favorite pieces.


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> View attachment 3698642
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to me.


Wow!!!!! Congrats and we need earshots


----------



## suchi

emchhardy said:


> I'm feeling depressed today because I got a gorgeous pair of Tahitian keshi pearl earrings from Kojimapearls for Mother's Day and after wearing them for the first time yesterday, one of the earrings must have fallen off during the course of the day because when I went to take them off, one of them was missing.  I've looked everywhere in my house and no luck.  I'm wondering if the backing was defective because this has never happened to me before - where an earring just falls off my ear like this.  And I have short hair, so it's not like it got tangled in my hair or whatever.  So sad.


Oh no. Call or email Sarah. She is very helpful and generally replies to emails within 2-3 days. I really hope the situation is resolved. Those tahitian keshi earrings are fabulous.


----------



## suchi

udalrike said:


> Hello everyone!
> I have just bought this beautiful necklace:


Fabulous necklace. Neckshots please


----------



## emchhardy

I'm very happy to report that Sarah responded to my e-mail and she is offering to find a match for my remaining earring.  I'm mailing the one stud back to her today so she can find a match for it.  She is also going to send along new plastic backings.  I'm beyond thrilled to say the least and will be so happy once this new pair arrives.  The lost earring hasn't turned up and I doubt it will.  I searched my whole house along with calling the businesses I was at that day and no luck so this was a blessing.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

emchhardy said:


> I'm very happy to report that Sarah responded to my e-mail and she is offering to find a match for my remaining earring.  I'm mailing the one stud back to her today so she can find a match for it.  She is also going to send along new plastic backings.  I'm beyond thrilled to say the least and will be so happy once this new pair arrives.  The lost earring hasn't turned up and I doubt it will.  I searched my whole house along with calling the businesses I was at that day and no luck so this was a blessing.



That's awesome! I knew it would end well [emoji16]


----------



## Pmrbfay

Freshwater pearl strands; Majorca pearl drop; David Yurman chains.


----------



## Hanadama

emchhardy said:


> I'm very happy to report that Sarah responded to my e-mail and she is offering to find a match for my remaining earring.  I'm mailing the one stud back to her today so she can find a match for it.  She is also going to send along new plastic backings.  I'm beyond thrilled to say the least and will be so happy once this new pair arrives.  The lost earring hasn't turned up and I doubt it will.  I searched my whole house along with calling the businesses I was at that day and no luck so this was a blessing.


 
Yay great news! Please post photos of your earrings when you get them back!


----------



## Hanadama

Some of my recent acquisitions! Tahitian pearls from PP.


----------



## suchi

Hanadama said:


> Some of my recent acquisitions! Tahitian pearls from PP.
> 
> View attachment 3701255
> View attachment 3701257
> View attachment 3701258


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Joule

Wow, Hanadama, those are really beautiful! A strand of round, multicolored Tahitians tops my wishlist.


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> Wow!!!!! Congrats and we need earshots


I generally fail at earshots, but will keep trying.


----------



## JenW

emchhardy said:


> I'm very happy to report that Sarah responded to my e-mail and she is offering to find a match for my remaining earring.  I'm mailing the one stud back to her today so she can find a match for it.  She is also going to send along new plastic backings.  I'm beyond thrilled to say the least and will be so happy once this new pair arrives.  The lost earring hasn't turned up and I doubt it will.  I searched my whole house along with calling the businesses I was at that day and no luck so this was a blessing.


I'm so happy for you!


----------



## JenW

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3700705
> 
> Freshwater pearl strands; Majorca pearl drop; David Yurman chains.


I love your style.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Thanks! @JenW


----------



## cdtracing

emchhardy said:


> I'm feeling depressed today because I got a gorgeous pair of Tahitian keshi pearl earrings from Kojimapearls for Mother's Day and after wearing them for the first time yesterday, one of the earrings must have fallen off during the course of the day because when I went to take them off, one of them was missing.  I've looked everywhere in my house and no luck.  I'm wondering if the backing was defective because this has never happened to me before - where an earring just falls off my ear like this.  And I have short hair, so it's not like it got tangled in my hair or whatever.  So sad.





Cyanide Rose said:


> I'm so sorry you lost your pearl [emoji17]. I would definitely contact them and let them know what happened. Attach a photo if you can. Honestly, they IMO should replace it. I would, it's the right thing to do. Please let us know how it all turns out, if you do decide to contact them.



I'm so sorry you lost your earring. I agree with Cyanide Rose & contact the jeweler & see if they will replace it.  Was the back tiny?  Sometimes if the backs are itty bitty, they don't fit the post well & will come off.  Also, the back may not have been a tight enough fit on the post.  I hope you can get a replacement.  Please let us know what the response is.

edit...Glad to read you are getting a replacement & better backs!!!


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> Hello everyone!
> I have just bought this beautiful necklace:



What a beautiful strand of baroque pearls, Udalrike!!  They have wonderful character & orient!!


----------



## cdtracing

Hanadama said:


> Some of my recent acquisitions! Tahitian pearls from PP.
> 
> View attachment 3701255
> View attachment 3701257
> View attachment 3701258



What gorgeous Tahitians you have!!!  I love my Tahitians & wear mine at least once a week!!!!  I've decided I want a Tahitian Tin Cup necklace for more casual wear!!!


----------



## Hanadama

cdtracing said:


> What gorgeous Tahitians you have!!!  I love my Tahitians & wear mine at least once a week!!!!  I've decided I want a Tahitian Tin Cup necklace for more casual wear!!!



I LOVE tin cups!


----------



## Hanadama

Joule said:


> Wow, Hanadama, those are really beautiful! A strand of round, multicolored Tahitians tops my wishlist.



 Me too Joule!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I'm just wearing these vintage sterling silver mabe pearl earrings today, because they are so massive and solid. I hope everyone has a great day today [emoji5]


----------



## JenW

Cyanide Rose said:


> I'm just wearing these vintage sterling silver mabe pearl earrings today, because they are so massive and solid. I hope everyone has a great day today [emoji5]



I love these! So cool and retro.


----------



## Hanadama

Cyanide Rose said:


> I'm just wearing these vintage sterling silver mabe pearl earrings today, because they are so massive and solid. I hope everyone has a great day today [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702273
> View attachment 3702275
> View attachment 3702277
> View attachment 3702279



Very cool!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

JenW said:


> I love these! So cool and retro.





Hanadama said:


> Very cool!



Thank you so much JenW [emoji5] 

Thanks so much Hanadama [emoji4]


----------



## suchi

Mother's day purchase from Kojima, New earrings  soc mabe set with sapphire and 14k hooks


----------



## Hanadama

Amazing earrings suchi! SoCs from Douglas are on my Wishlist!


----------



## suchi

Thank you Hanadama. I love your tahitian collection


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> Mother's day purchase from Kojima, New earrings  soc mabe set with sapphire and 14k hooks


Those are stunning, suchi! Happy Mother's Day, indeed!


----------



## suchi

Thank you Joule


----------



## Cyanide Rose

suchi said:


> Mother's day purchase from Kojima, New earrings  soc mabe set with sapphire and 14k hooks



Gorgeous! I love the combination [emoji4]


----------



## suchi

Thanks cyanide rose


----------



## Hanadama

Just finishing stringing this Tahitian necklace!







And layered with a larger circled peacock strand


----------



## texasgirliegirl

suchi said:


> Mother's day purchase from Kojima, New earrings  soc mabe set with sapphire and 14k hooks


Gorgeous luster


----------



## suchi

Hanadama said:


> Just finishing stringing this Tahitian necklace!
> And layered with a larger circled peacock strand


OMG..... Love love love the tahitians....i wish I can learn stringing.


----------



## Joule

Hanadama said:


> Just finishing stringing this Tahitian necklace!
> 
> View attachment 3712326
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712329
> 
> 
> And layered with a larger circled peacock strand
> View attachment 3712330


Those Tahitians are absolutely out of this world! Seriously, Hanadama, your necklace is a knockout.


----------



## Hanadama

Thank you suchi and joule! Honestly I don't know why I need two circled peacock Tahitian strands but I do love them. 

Suchi - stringing is easy (and quite therapeutic) once you get the hang of it! There's a good tutorial in the lowly beader's section of the Pearl Guide forum.


----------



## suchi

Hanadama said:


> Thank you suchi and joule! Honestly I don't know why I need two circled peacock Tahitian strands but I do love them.
> 
> Suchi - stringing is easy (and quite therapeutic) once you get the hang of it! There's a good tutorial in the lowly beader's section of the Pearl Guide forum.


I will try it hanadama. I have a small lot in transit from Jac, the circled peacock drop rikiteas and 5pastel drops. I will try to make a bracelet. Also awaiting beaders secret and needles.


----------



## Hanadama

suchi said:


> I will try it hanadama. I have a small lot in transit from Jac, the circled peacock drop rikiteas and 5pastel drops. I will try to make a bracelet. Also awaiting beaders secret and needles.



Woo! Please post photos when your pearls arrive.


----------



## suchi

Hanadama said:


> Woo! Please post photos when your pearls arrive.


Sure will do  I have another pair of earrings from kojima in transit as well, expecting them this week. I am now banned till december


----------



## suchi

texasgirliegirl said:


> Gorgeous luster


Thanks texasgirliegirl


----------



## JenW

Hanadama said:


> Suchi - stringing is easy (and quite therapeutic) once you get the hang of it! There's a good tutorial in the lowly beader's section of the Pearl Guide forum.



I learned on YouTube!


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> Sure will do  I have another pair of earrings from kojima in transit as well, expecting them this week. I am now banned till december


(No, you're not. )


----------



## suchi

And this is the second pair of earrings I got from the Kojima sale. Japan Kasumi pair, set in 14k. I am in love with this one. 
I think I need more Japan kasumis. A bracelet maybe? Well one can dream. 
DH thinks I am addicted to pearls and that I need a 12 step program.


----------



## Hanadama

Gorgeous ripples suchi! So rich and colourful!


----------



## suchi

Hanadama said:


> Gorgeous ripples suchi! So rich and colourful!


Thanks Hanadama


----------



## suchi

2 of them together


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> 2 of them together


I think you have a pendant that will match them  nicely, don't you? Unless I've lost my mind, which is entirely possible.  Would love to see a picture of them together.


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> I think you have a pendant that will match them  nicely, don't you? Unless I've lost my mind, which is entirely possible.  Would love to see a picture of them together.


No, don't have any Japan Kasumi/soc mabe pendant. However, the metallic silver green souffle may go well  Will take a shot together tomorrow morning.


----------



## suchi

Pearl stretch bracelet I made today. Used 2mm gold beads in between.


----------



## Hanadama

suchi said:


> Pearl stretch bracelet I made today. Used 2mm gold beads in between.



So pretty! I especially love the green/peacock circled pearls. The gold beads look great with the pearls.


----------



## suchi

Hanadama said:


> So pretty! I especially love the green/peacock circled pearls. The gold beads look great with the pearls.


Thanks Hanadama.... My first diy project. Pearls are from Jacques.


----------



## Hanadama

suchi said:


> Thanks Hanadama.... My first diy project. Pearls are from Jacques.



What mix are the lighter coloured ones?


----------



## suchi

Hanadama said:


> What mix are the lighter coloured ones?


These are pastel drops(ones available in lots of 5)


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> Pearl stretch bracelet I made today. Used 2mm gold beads in between.


That's gorgeous, suchi! Wow! I think your jewelry box will be my vacation destination this summer.


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> That's gorgeous, suchi! Wow! I think your jewelry box will be my vacation destination this summer.


Wow thanks dear!!!! You are always welcome


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I'm currently on vacation and I have noticed that the ombré strands have become very popular. Even mikimoto has a strand right now. 
Does anybody have a strand? My favorite example so far is the silver graduating to dark peacock. 
I've seen white to black as well.


----------



## cdtracing

texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm currently on vacation and I have noticed that the ombré strands have become very popular. Even mikimoto has a strand right now.
> Does anybody have a strand? My favorite example so far is the silver graduating to dark peacock.
> I've seen white to black as well.



I only have a multi colored Tahitian strand that I can wear with everything.  I do love the ombré Tahitians that fade from light silver to dark silver to peacock.  They  look so rich.  I also love the black Tahitians mixed with White South Seas.  At least one of these is on my wish list.  I also want a strand of Golden South Seas mixed with White South Seas.  I love the Goldens but I think the really dark golden color looks better with blonde hair & skin tone.  Since I'm dark haired with a medium skin tone, I look better in Tahitians. 

If you get something while on vacation, please be sure to post pics of what you get.  I would love to see what you choose!!!


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Pearl stretch bracelet I made today. Used 2mm gold beads in between.


Ooooooooo....nice!!   I love the green tones of the pearls & the luster is wonderful.  I think the gold beads between were a perfect choice!  This looks so rich!!!  You did an awesome job!!!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Ooooooooo....nice!!   I love the green tones of the pearls & the luster is wonderful.  I think the gold beads between were a perfect choice!  This looks so rich!!!  You did an awesome job!!!


Thanks cdtracing  . This is my first diy project. I intend to collect sufficient pearls (as and when funds allow) so as to make a rope.


----------



## suchi

This is a handshot, in fluorescent light


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Thanks cdtracing  . This is my first diy project. I intend to collect sufficient pearls (as and when funds allow) so as to make a rope.


May I ask what website you bought your loose pearls from.  I'm thinking I may need check out good quality loose pearls myself.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> May I ask what website you bought your loose pearls from.  I'm thinking I may need check out good quality loose pearls myself.


Here you go  
https://www.etsy.com/in-en/shop/PearlHouseUSA
Owner's name is Jacques. However, shop is on a break for a few days. Will reopen anyday now.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Here you go
> https://www.etsy.com/in-en/shop/PearlHouseUSA
> Owner's name is Jacques. However, shop is on a break for a few days. Will reopen anyday now.



Thank you so much!! I want to check out some quality loose pearls.  I might even give a DIY bracelet at try!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cdtracing said:


> I only have a multi colored Tahitian strand that I can wear with everything.  I do love the ombré Tahitians that fade from light silver to dark silver to peacock.  They  look so rich.  I also love the black Tahitians mixed with White South Seas.  At least one of these is on my wish list.  I also want a strand of Golden South Seas mixed with White South Seas.  I love the Goldens but I think the really dark golden color looks better with blonde hair & skin tone.  Since I'm dark haired with a medium skin tone, I look better in Tahitians.
> 
> If you get something while on vacation, please be sure to post pics of what you get.  I would love to see what you choose!!!


Here is the strand that is currently haunting me.
I absolutely love the gradual progression from silver to dark peacock. These pearls are around 12mm. 
They cost a small fortune, too.


----------



## suchi

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3730427
> 
> Here is the strand that is currently haunting me.
> I absolutely love the gradual progression from silver to dark peacock. These pearls are around 12mm.
> They cost a small fortune, too.


Fabulous necklace


----------



## Hanadama

This is a rope I was considering but I have decided to look for a shorter, colourful Tahitian strand instead.


----------



## Hanadama

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3730427
> 
> Here is the strand that is currently haunting me.
> I absolutely love the gradual progression from silver to dark peacock. These pearls are around 12mm.
> They cost a small fortune, too.



Are all the pearls 12mm? If so, perhaps the cost isn't so outrageous. That's pretty big.


----------



## cdtracing

texasgirliegirl said:


> View attachment 3730427
> 
> Here is the strand that is currently haunting me.
> I absolutely love the gradual progression from silver to dark peacock. These pearls are around 12mm.
> They cost a small fortune, too.



That is a stunning necklace!!   The luster & color matching is excellent!!!  It would be beautiful with just about any outfit.  I can see why  it haunts you!!!   Do you know the length of it???  If it's possible, buy it!!!  I don't think you will regret it.  I waited years before I got my multi color strand & I haven't regretted that purchase at all!!!  In fact, I wouldn't mind getting another multi color strand in a 20 inch with 11-12 mm pearls so I can stack them!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hanadama said:


> Are all the pearls 12mm? If so, perhaps the cost isn't so outrageous. That's pretty big.


The pearls are all approximately 12mm. 
These aren't branded pearls however and while beautiful the asking price is pretty steep. 
I've had fun comparison shopping aka doing "research"...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cdtracing said:


> That is a stunning necklace!!   The luster & color matching is excellent!!!  It would be beautiful with just about any outfit.  I can see why  it haunts you!!!   Do you know the length of it???  If it's possible, buy it!!!  I don't think you will regret it.  I waited years before I got my multi color strand & I haven't regretted that purchase at all!!!  In fact, I wouldn't mind getting another multi color strand in a 20 inch with 11-12 mm pearls so I can stack them!!


I hear you. 
It took nearly 13 years for me to find the perfect strand of multicolored Tahitians. 
These are fabulous.


----------



## Couture Bar

rengb6 said:


> I love pearls. I have many different types and colors including baroque blue Akoya and golden South Sea studs. But my favorite are the Tahitian pearls! Their colors are so difficult to capture though. Please excuse the large pictures, I wasn't able to resize them.
> 
> View attachment 2831028
> 
> View attachment 2831027


Beautiful!


----------



## Couture Bar

Molly0 said:


> One more to share.
> This is a vintage Dior costume pearl necklace.  It's costume, but it rivals "real" pearls.  It's nice and heavy, and fun to wear.


looks great!


----------



## suchi

Fun pearls for Friday. Glad the week is coming to an end  stick pearl earrings in rolled gold from catherine cardellini.


----------



## Hanadama

Silver grey Tahitians yesterday!




And a little blue Kamoka Tahitian I wore a few days ago.


----------



## suchi

Gorgeous tahitians Hanadama. Looks wonderful on you. That pendant is


----------



## cdtracing

Hanadama said:


> Silver grey Tahitians yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 3738295
> 
> 
> And a little blue Kamoka Tahitian I wore a few days ago.
> 
> View attachment 3738296



 Beautiful Tahitians, Hanadama!!!  Your silver strand is stunning!!!


----------



## Hanadama

Thank you suchi and cdtracing!


----------



## cdtracing

Today was Tahitian Day.  Drop earrings, multi color strand, 2 bracelets I recently bought off an Austrailian seller on Etsy, & my Sapphire & Tahitian ring.


----------



## suchi

This weekend will be my first attempt at stringing. I have a short strand of extremely baroque white akoyas, which a


cdtracing said:


> Today was Tahitian Day.  Drop earrings, multi color strand, 2 bracelets I recently bought off an Austrailian seller on Etsy, & my Sapphire & Tahitian ring.
> 
> View attachment 3741879
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741880


Wow!!!! I died and went in pearl heaven. Your collection is amazing. That ring!!!!!


----------



## suchi

I made a couple of stretch bracelets today morning. When I started with pearls, I got a few strands. Then I realized I am not a pearl strand girl. I like earrings, pendant and bracelets in pearls. So I cut open all those and tried to string. Failed miserably at stringing, gave in and made these bracelets


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> I made a couple of stretch bracelets today morning. When I started with pearls, I got a few strands. Then I realized I am not a pearl strand girl. I like earrings, pendant and bracelets in pearls. So I cut open all those and tried to string. Failed miserably at stringing, gave in and made these bracelets



Wow!!  You did an awesome job, Suchi.  I love the color & texture combinations. They'll look great stacked!!!


----------



## suchi

Th


cdtracing said:


> Wow!!  You did an awesome job, Suchi.  I love the color & texture combinations. They'll look great stacked!!!


Thanks cdtracing. Now if I can get the hang of stringing...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

suchi said:


> I made a couple of stretch bracelets today morning. When I started with pearls, I got a few strands. Then I realized I am not a pearl strand girl. I like earrings, pendant and bracelets in pearls. So I cut open all those and tried to string. Failed miserably at stringing, gave in and made these bracelets


So pretty. 
I especially love the silvery pearls.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cdtracing said:


> Today was Tahitian Day.  Drop earrings, multi color strand, 2 bracelets I recently bought off an Austrailian seller on Etsy, & my Sapphire & Tahitian ring.
> 
> View attachment 3741879
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741880


Beautiful!
I especially love the large pearls on your bracelet and the pearl on your ring...the color is just wow!


----------



## suchi

texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty.
> I especially love the silvery pearls.


Thanks texasgirliegirl


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> This weekend will be my first attempt at stringing. I have a short strand of extremely baroque white akoyas, which a
> 
> Wow!!!! I died and went in pearl heaven. Your collection is amazing. That ring!!!!!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful!
> I especially love the large pearls on your bracelet and the pearl on your ring...the color is just wow!



Thank you, Suchi & Texasgirliegirl.  Yes, the ring is very special to me & I wear it often.  While the pearl is not large, 9.4mm, it's luster is phenomenal & it's skin is flawless.  I love the large pearl bracelet because it has so many shades of grey & silver which blend with anything I wear.  I also love the dark multi colors of the smaller bracelet.  They have very good luster as well & I would love to find one in the larger size pearls like the grey/silver one.


----------



## Hanadama

cdtracing said:


> Today was Tahitian Day.  Drop earrings, multi color strand, 2 bracelets I recently bought off an Austrailian seller on Etsy, & my Sapphire & Tahitian ring.
> 
> View attachment 3741879
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741880



Stunning Tahitians! They really suit you.


----------



## Hanadama

suchi said:


> I made a couple of stretch bracelets today morning. When I started with pearls, I got a few strands. Then I realized I am not a pearl strand girl. I like earrings, pendant and bracelets in pearls. So I cut open all those and tried to string. Failed miserably at stringing, gave in and made these bracelets



So gorgeous! I love the different combinations/patterns. They turned out great!


----------



## suchi

Hanadama said:


> So gorgeous! I love the different combinations/patterns. They turned out great!


Thanks Hanadama. At least they will get some wear now


----------



## cdtracing

Hanadama said:


> Stunning Tahitians! They really suit you.


Thanks, Hanadama.  Of all my pearls, Tahitians are my favorites &  the ones I wear the most!


----------



## emchhardy

These are the Tahitian keshi earrings that got lost on Mother's Day and one was replaced with the remaining earring. Sorry it took so long and for the not so great picture but hopefully gives you an idea. From Kojima Pearls.


----------



## suchi

emchhardy said:


> These are the Tahitian keshi earrings that got lost on Mother's Day and one was replaced with the remaining earring. Sorry it took so long and for the not so great picture but hopefully gives you an idea. From Kojima Pearls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744016


Beautiful earrings! Earshots please


----------



## emchhardy

Another pic - taken in my kitchen


----------



## suchi

emchhardy said:


> Another pic - taken in my kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744017


This picture is so much better. The keshis are glowing and the color is fabulous. I love Kojima. They have very unique collections.


----------



## suchi

Anyone have >13mm button tahitian studs? I am drooling over some, but concerned that it may be too large and heavy? My biggest studs are 9mm.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Anyone have >13mm button tahitian studs? I am drooling over some, but concerned that it may be too large and heavy? My biggest studs are 9mm.


I don't.  My largest studs are 11mm.   I've never tried 13 or larger but it might be interesting to see what they would look like on my ear.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> I don't.  My largest studs are 11mm.   I've never tried 13 or larger but it might be interesting to see what they would look like on my ear.


I am only 5'2''.I guess it will look enormous on me. Please post a pic if you decide to get some


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> I am only 5'2''.I guess it will look enormous on me. Please post a pic if you decide to get some


I'm 5'10" but have always thought of my ears & lobes as small which is why I've never tried them.


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> Anyone have >13mm button tahitian studs? I am drooling over some, but concerned that it may be too large and heavy? My biggest studs are 9mm.


I am also quite tall with relatively small ears. My largest studs are 9.7mm chocolate Tahitians. I would be a little afraid of pulling/stretching from the  weight of the larger ones, but I really love the look. Post pictures if you get any; your collection is pretty terrific!


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> I am also quite tall with relatively small ears. My largest studs are 9.7mm chocolate Tahitians. I would be a little afraid of pulling/stretching from the  weight of the larger ones, but I really love the look. Post pictures if you get any; your collection is pretty terrific!


I think I will pass on the 13mm ones. I don't think they will look proportionate, I am 5'2''. 
Thanks dear  I love my little collection too.


----------



## ckrickett

Just found this thread and I am in LOVE I am a pearl collector (and designer) and I am been binge reading this thread all day!


----------



## suchi

ckrickett said:


> Just found this thread and I am in LOVE I am a pearl collector (and designer) and I am been binge reading this thread all day!


Welcome  I am a lurker in the other forum and your collection is fabulous.


----------



## cdtracing

ckrickett said:


> Just found this thread and I am in LOVE I am a pearl collector (and designer) and I am been binge reading this thread all day!



 Please share your collection!  I just love looking at other's pearls & seeing the variety.


----------



## Mpill

My first Tahitian. Picked up on vacation in St. Thomas. I'm in love.


----------



## cdtracing

Mpill said:


> My first Tahitian. Picked up on vacation in St. Thomas. I'm in love.
> 
> View attachment 3759686



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## TXLVlove

HI, I'm new to this thread.  Wondering if anyone has had any luck purchasing south sea pearls online?  I'm searching for a quality strand of 13-14mm pearls that won't cost the same as a car!  I love pearls and have several strands of fresh and salt water (Akoya) pearls and earrings galore.  Dreaming of a south sea pearl strand like Wilma Flintstone!


----------



## ckrickett

cdtracing said:


> Please share your collection!  I just love looking at other's pearls & seeing the variety.


I will. I need to retake photos of my pieces in my personal collection. But have tons of pieces that I designed for my website. I dont know how people would feel if I shared the ones I have for sale but if its alright I will share them, and then share my private pieces as soon as I get better pictures of them.


----------



## ckrickett

Mpill said:


> My first Tahitian. Picked up on vacation in St. Thomas. I'm in love.
> 
> View attachment 3759686


gorgeous!!!


----------



## ckrickett

from PG right?


----------



## suchi

ckrickett said:


> from PG right?


Yup


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> HI, I'm new to this thread.  Wondering if anyone has had any luck purchasing south sea pearls online?  I'm searching for a quality strand of 13-14mm pearls that won't cost the same as a car!  I love pearls and have several strands of fresh and salt water (Akoya) pearls and earrings galore.  Dreaming of a south sea pearl strand like Wilma Flintstone!


Please see pearlparadise.com / pearlsofjoy.com/purepearls.com
These vendors have great reputation. I have shopped from pearls of joy many times and the experience is fabulous. Also all of them have a 90days return policy I think.


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> Please see pearlparadise.com / pearlsofjoy.com/purepearls.com
> These vendors have great reputation. I have shopped from pearls of joy many times and the experience is fabulous. Also all of them have a 90days return policy I think.


Thanks for the recommendation.   I was actually on Pearls of Joy site last night.  I'm torn because I really want larger size but can't afford the AAA price.  Anyone regret getting size over luster?


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> Thanks for the recommendation.   I was actually on Pearls of Joy site last night.  I'm torn because I really want larger size but can't afford the AAA price.  Anyone regret getting size over luster?


You can send an email to Kevin asking for side by side pictures of AA VS AAA. I have some AA studs from pearlhouse in etsy that are 9mm circled and they appear pretty good. Price wise also good.


----------



## MahoganyQT

My lovely new Akoya pendant [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

MahoganyQT said:


> My lovely new Akoya pendant [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3763683


Beautiful!!


----------



## suchi

MahoganyQT said:


> My lovely new Akoya pendant [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3763683


Gorgeous!!! Neckshots please.


----------



## suchi

MahoganyQT said:


> My lovely new Akoya pendant [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3763683


Gorgeous!!! Neckshots please.


----------



## TXLVlove

Can someone post a mod shot of their 9.5-10mm pearl strand?  TIA


----------



## TXLVlove

Since I have pearls on the brain right now, does anyone wear an enhancer with their pearl strands? If so, can you post a pic?  thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Can someone post a mod shot of their 9.5-10mm pearl strand?  TIA



On page 53, post #788, I posted a mod shot of my multi color Tahitians.  The strand is 18" long & the pearls are 8-10mm.  Hope this helps.


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Since I have pearls
> on the brain right now, does anyone wear an enhancer with their pearl strands? If so, can you post a pic?  thanks!



I only have about 4-5 enhancers. 4 are crosses by Barbara Bixby & 1 is a vintage Jade with a gold dragon with pearl.  I'll have to take some pictures of them.


----------



## BigPurseSue

cdtracing said:


> I only have about 4-5 enhancers. 4 are crosses by Barbara Bixby & 1 is a vintage Jade with a gold dragon with pearl.  I'll have to take some pictures of them.



I would love to see those on pearls! BB's pieces are exquisite.

I have a cameo enhancer that I'll try to get a picture of.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> I only have about 4-5 enhancers. 4 are crosses by Barbara Bixby & 1 is a vintage Jade with a gold dragon with pearl.  I'll have to take some pictures of them.


Can't wait to see your pics.  I have a large topaz ring I am thinking about making into an enhancer to wear with a strand.  I have to ask my jeweler what he could do.


----------



## BigPurseSue

TXLVlove said:


> Can't wait to see your pics.  I have a large topaz ring I am thinking about making into an enhancer to wear with a strand.  I have to ask my jeweler what he could do.



Now that is a very cool idea! Tell us if your jeweler says it's doable.

I have a big opal cocktail ring I bought on ebay years ago when such things were cheap. Since I never wear it I took it to a jeweler to ask if it could be made into a pendant without breaking the bank. You know, just snip off the back of the ring, add a bail.  She said "Hmm. I guess we could work up some designs." In other words $$. I'd still like to do something like this with the ring and I could see it as a pearl enhancer.


----------



## Hanadama

TXLVlove said:


> Can someone post a mod shot of their 9.5-10mm pearl strand?  TIA



Here is my 8-10mm Tahitian strand.


----------



## TXLVlove

Thought I'd post my small but growing collection of strands.


----------



## TXLVlove

Forgot about these babies I never wear[emoji6]


----------



## TXLVlove

All are freshwater except the two Akoyas on either side of the bracelet.  My mom purchased both of those strands for me for my birthday.  The shorter one came from a trip she took to Japan when I was in college-back in the 70's.  Yup, just aged myself.


----------



## Nymf

Hanadama said:


> Here is my 8-10mm Tahitian strand.
> 
> View attachment 3765878
> View attachment 3765879



Wow that's gorgeous! Where did you get this necklace from?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

TXLVlove said:


> All are freshwater except the two Akoyas on either side of the bracelet.  My mom purchased both of those strands for me for my birthday.  The shorter one came from a trip she took to Japan when I was in college-back in the 70's.  Yup, just aged myself.


The long strand to the left of your bracelet immediately caught my attention. 
Gorgeous!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Since I have pearls on the brain right now, does anyone wear an enhancer with their pearl strands? If so, can you post a pic?  thanks!


Finally got around to taking some pics of my enhancers.  I have several pendants that I would wear as enhancers so I've been looking at some of those enhancers that will attach to a regular pendant bale to convert it.  These are the 5 I have....1 vintage Jade with a gold dragon holding a pearl & the other 4 are crosses designed by Barbara Bixby.   Sorry about the picture focus.  A Photographer, I am not.


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Can someone post a mod shot of their 9.5-10mm pearl strand?  TIA


Here's a pic of my 9-10mm multi color pink, lavender, peach, & white freshwater pearl strand.  Sorry but the flash washed the color out a bit.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Finally got around to taking some pics of my enhancers.  I have several pendants that I would wear as enhancers so I've been looking at some of those enhancers that will attach to a regular pendant bale to convert it.  These are the 5 I have....1 vintage Jade with a gold dragon holding a pearl & the other 4 are crosses designed by Barbara Bixby.   Sorry about the picture focus.  A Photographer, I am not.
> View attachment 3767319
> View attachment 3767320
> View attachment 3767321
> View attachment 3767322
> View attachment 3767323
> View attachment 3767324


WOW, those crosses are beautiful.  Please post a pic if you find an enhancer that would work with a regular pendant bale. I have a few crosses that I would love to attach to one of my strands.


----------



## ckrickett

I can't for the LIFE of me take a good neck shot. So Ill just post the glamour shot I got from Pearl Paradise when I had this assembled, and hope I can take a good neck shot soon! I am wearing my faux harvest tahitian strand and necklace. The "Faux" is because this didnt come from one harvest... rather I collected these pearls over time to achieve a harvest strand style piece.


----------



## BigPurseSue

cdtracing said:


> Finally got around to taking some pics of my enhancers.  I have several pendants that I would wear as enhancers so I've been looking at some of those enhancers that will attach to a regular pendant bale to convert it.  These are the 5 I have....1 vintage Jade with a gold dragon holding a pearl & the other 4 are crosses designed by Barbara Bixby.   Sorry about the picture focus.  A Photographer, I am not.
> View attachment 3767319
> View attachment 3767320
> View attachment 3767321
> View attachment 3767322
> View attachment 3767323
> View attachment 3767324



Omigosh! Those are exquisite!   I don't know which one I like more than the others but I love all of them. Do you get a lot of wear out of them? They all are just so stunning! I've seen the Bixby crosses online but putting them together with pearl strands makes them all the lovelier. Thank you so much for posting pictures!

I tried to snap a photo of my cameo enhancer on a pearl strand but I kept getting a blurry askew photo of my wrinkled neck. When I tried to post it from my old Nexus tablet the tablet kept going into a special Share mode and I started to worry that I was about to share my wattled neck with everyone in my e-mail directory including a few house contractors and former coworkers, and so quickly deleted it. I will try again with another device.


----------



## cdtracing

BigPurseSue said:


> Omigosh! Those are exquisite!   I don't know which one I like more than the others but I love all of them. Do you get a lot of wear out of them? They all are just so stunning! I've seen the Bixby crosses online but putting them together with pearl strands makes them all the lovelier. Thank you so much for posting pictures!
> 
> I tried to snap a photo of my cameo enhancer on a pearl strand but I kept getting a blurry askew photo of my wrinkled neck. When I tried to post it from my old Nexus tablet the tablet kept going into a special Share mode and I started to worry that I was about to share my wattled neck with everyone in my e-mail directory including a few house contractors and former coworkers, and so quickly deleted it. I will try again with another device.



Yes, I wear them quite often.  I wear them with pearls, chains, omegas, & neck wires.  I wear them dressed up or casual....just depends on what I wear them on.


----------



## suchi

ckrickett said:


> I can't for the LIFE of me take a good neck shot. So Ill just post the glamour shot I got from Pearl Paradise when I had this assembled, and hope I can take a good neck shot soon! I am wearing my faux harvest tahitian strand and necklace. The "Faux" is because this didnt come from one harvest... rather I collected these pearls over time to achieve a harvest strand style piece.


Beautiful and very interesting strand. Love it.


----------



## TXLVlove

I ordered an inexpensive enhancer to add some pendants to my strand.  What do you think? ( excuse the 50+ neck)


----------



## BigPurseSue

TXLVlove said:


> I ordered an inexpensive enhancer to add some pendants to my strand.  What do you think? ( excuse the 50+ neck)



I Love It! I love that madeira citrine color. That's a common color found in Czech glass beads from the early 20th century by the way. If you go on ebay and search for "amber Czech glass beads" you'll find lots of vintage strands and chokers that would pair well with the pearls and the enhancer. Blue Nile also offers a nice selection of earrings in madeira citrine.


----------



## JenW

TXLVlove said:


> I ordered an inexpensive enhancer to add some pendants to my strand.  What do you think? ( excuse the 50+ neck)


Looks gorgeous!


----------



## TXLVlove

BigPurseSue said:


> I Love It! I love that madeira citrine color. That's a common color found in Czech glass beads from the early 20th century by the way. If you go on ebay and search for "amber Czech glass beads" you'll find lots of vintage strands and chokers that would pair well with the pearls and the enhancer. Blue Nile also offers a nice selection of earrings in madeira citrine.


Thanks, it's actually a topaz my mother-in-law gave me.  It was once a very large ring she had cut down to make the pendant, ring, and matching earrings.  She gifted them to me since we both are November babies.


----------



## nexiv

Hanadama said:


> Here is my 8-10mm Tahitian strand.
> 
> View attachment 3765878
> View attachment 3765879



I cannot describe how exquisite that colour looks against your skin tone.


----------



## BigPurseSue

TXLVlove said:


> Thanks, it's actually a topaz my mother-in-law gave me.  It was once a very large ring she had cut down to make the pendant, ring, and matching earrings.  She gifted them to me since we both are November babies.



Wow! That must have been some topaz ring!

That's sadly a gemstone you don't hear mentioned often these days even though it is far more beautiful than citrine and many other popular stones. Seems like one heard about topazes often in the 1950s and '60s. My mom wore a perfume called Topaz which came packaged with a beautiful faux topaz on the bottle or jar.  But I rarely hear the stone mentioned much these days.

Enjoy your lovely pendant! I love the enhancer clip. I had never seen one before. Is that something that is easy to find?


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> I ordered an inexpensive enhancer to add some pendants to my strand.  What do you think? ( excuse the 50+ neck)


Beautiful pendant & looks fabulous on you.  The enhancer works well with it!!


----------



## BigPurseSue

P.S. I was referring to "golden topaz" as a stone one doesn't hear much about these days, but which seemed to be more prevalent years ago.


----------



## TXLVlove

BigPurseSue said:


> Wow! That must have been some topaz ring!
> 
> That's sadly a gemstone you don't hear mentioned often these days even though it is far more beautiful than citrine and many other popular stones. Seems like one heard about topazes often in the 1950s and '60s. My mom wore a perfume called Topaz which came packaged with a beautiful faux topaz on the bottle or jar.  But I rarely hear the stone mentioned much these days.
> 
> Enjoy your lovely pendant! I love the enhancer clip. I had never seen one before. Is that something that is easy to find?


Thanks!  The enhancer I found on amazon!  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EOUYE22/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## BigPurseSue

TXLVlove said:


> Thanks!  The enhancer I found on amazon!  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EOUYE22/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Excellent! Thank you! I see they have them in sterling too.


----------



## MahoganyQT

.


----------



## MahoganyQT

.....


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sorry...trying to post the best pic and can't delete the old ones.


----------



## suchi

MahoganyQT said:


> View attachment 3774824
> 
> Sorry...trying to post the best pic and can't delete the old ones.


Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## cdtracing

Looks lovely.  So light & airy for hot summer days!


----------



## cdtracing

Today I decided to wear a collar of freeform tumbled white crystal quartz & baroque freshwater pearls with 2 inch white gold hoops just for fun
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## MahoganyQT

suchi said:


> Looks beautiful on you!





cdtracing said:


> Looks lovely.  So light & airy for hot summer days!



Thanks ladies [emoji2]


----------



## Clinn236

I LOVE pearls! I'm still under 30 and people always make fun of me for looking "stuffy" and wearing pearls to do things like go out for pizza. I recently bought an Honora black leather and pearl choker which is more casual and now everyone compliments it, saying things like "I love how you make pearls your own!" Oh, how quickly the tides change!


----------



## skyqueen

Just ordered these...Mizuki Baroque earrings. Already own the collar necklace.


----------



## TXLVlove

Wearing this today.  Hubby got it for me in Hawaii.   I love the size and funkiness.   I'm on the hunt for a strand of round fwp of substantial size now.


----------



## TXLVlove

For some reason the pic won't upload.  I'm using my iPad now.  Easier to do!


----------



## suchi

skyqueen said:


> Just ordered these...Mizuki Baroque earrings. Already own the collar necklace.
> View attachment 3778153


Awesome earrings!!!


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> For some reason the pic won't upload.  I'm using my iPad now.  Easier to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778321


I love ripples. The strand looks fabulous on you.


----------



## Newchanel

Clinn236 said:


> I LOVE pearls! I'm still under 30 and people always make fun of me for looking "stuffy" and wearing pearls to do things like go out for pizza. I recently bought an Honora black leather and pearl choker which is more casual and now everyone compliments it, saying things like "I love how you make pearls your own!" Oh, how quickly the tides change!



Photos pls!


----------



## Clinn236

> Photos pls!



Sure! I'm new to the forum so this is my first attempt taking neck shots- sorry if they are not great!

I also just ordered a 60" strand of silver 9-10mm silver baroque. I will post a picture when they come in if they are nice!


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> Just ordered these...Mizuki Baroque earrings. Already own the collar necklace.
> View attachment 3778153


Those are fantastic!!  Please post a mod shot of them with the necklace!!! Would love to see them together!!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> For some reason the pic won't upload.  I'm using my iPad now.  Easier to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778321


Love these.  They have such character & from the pic, lots of luster!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Clinn236 said:


> Sure! I'm new to the forum so this is my first attempt taking neck shots- sorry if they are not great!
> 
> I also just ordered a 60" strand of silver 9-10mm silver baroque. I will post a picture when they come in if they are nice!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779147
> View attachment 3779148



That's a great necklace!!  It's edgy & modern!!  I got my SIL one of these & a matching bracelet.   She wears them quite often, especially when she travels.
Please post pics of the silver baroque necklace when you get it!!


----------



## Clinn236

cdtracing said:
			
		

> That's a great necklace!!  It's edgy & modern!!  I got my SIL one of these & a matching bracelet.   She wears them quite often, especially when she travels.
> Please post pics of the silver baroque necklace when you get it!!



Thank you! I definitely will post a picture when they arrive!


----------



## Alena21

Is a pearl ring worth the investment? I'm worried about the pearls loosing their lustre quickly that's why I have held back on buying one.
Please advise! TIA
I love these TASAKI Balance rings that I tried on. The pearls just "float".


----------



## Alena21

Here are the pictures


----------



## suchi

Alena21 said:


> Here are the pictures


Beautiful ring!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Beautiful rings.  Pearls are delicate & have to be cared for.  I love those rings but it's not something to wear regularly.  It could get hung up on something or banged around to damage a pearl.  That would be more of  a special occasion ring.  Pearls should be kept away from soaps, chemicals, lotions, oils, perfumes & anything that could damage it.  They should be wiped off after each wear with a damp soft cloth.  Like the old saying goes....Pearls should be the last thing you put on & the first thing you take off.


----------



## Alena21

cdtracing said:


> Beautiful rings.  Pearls are delicate & have to be cared for.  I love those rings but it's not something to wear regularly.  It could get hung up on something or banged around to damage a pearl.  That would be more of  a special occasion ring.  Pearls should be kept away from soaps, chemicals, lotions, oils, perfumes & anything that could damage it.  They should be wiped off after each wear with a damp soft cloth.  Like the old saying goes....Pearls should be the last thing you put on & the first thing you take off.


Thank you for your input!


----------



## Newchanel

Alena21 said:


> Here are the pictures



Beautiful. Pearls need to be cared for but personally, I think they are not as fragile as they look. I think to wear them when you go out regularly is fine - just don't bathe, sleep, do extreme sports with them.  Jewellery are meant to be enjoyed. 

I saw this ring whilst in Japan - it's beautiful


----------



## Alena21

Newchanel said:


> Beautiful. Pearls need to be cared for but personally, I think they are not as fragile as they look. I think to wear them when you go out regularly is fine - just don't bathe, sleep, do extreme sports with them.  Jewellery are meant to be enjoyed.
> 
> I saw this ring whilst in Japan - it's beautiful


It trully is even more stunning in person. They recently opened a boutiqu in NYC me thinks.


----------



## Alena21

This bracelet is also beyond gorgeous


----------



## the_baglover

Hi, I stumbled upon this thread and was wondering if there are reputable online pearl sellers that you can recommend? I would like to buy my first necklace but there seems to be an abundance of cheap Chinese sellers and it doesn't seem genuine.
Appreciate any advice given!


----------



## floatinglili

Wow these pearls look absolutely stunning on you and I have to ask for more details!
They really look so nice. 

Edit - I think somehow my quoted post and photo did not show up let me try again.

Edit again - I keep getting a 'multiquote' which I don't know what to do with.
Of all the lovely photos here, I was responding to TXLV with her ripple drops


----------



## MahoganyQT

the_baglover said:


> Hi, I stumbled upon this thread and was wondering if there are reputable online pearl sellers that you can recommend? I would like to buy my first necklace but there seems to be an abundance of cheap Chinese sellers and it doesn't seem genuine.
> Appreciate any advice given!



The Pearl Source is a good online retailer. They sale trough Amazon and their own website.


----------



## suchi

the_baglover said:


> Hi, I stumbled upon this thread and was wondering if there are reputable online pearl sellers that you can recommend? I would like to buy my first necklace but there seems to be an abundance of cheap Chinese sellers and it doesn't seem genuine.
> Appreciate any advice given!


Pearl paradise, pearls of joy, pure pearls. Also Kojima pearls for some lovely one of a kind designs.


----------



## TXLVlove

floatinglili said:


> Wow these pearls look absolutely stunning on you and I have to ask for more details!
> They really look so nice.
> 
> Edit - I think somehow my quoted post and photo did not show up let me try again.
> 
> Edit again - I keep getting a 'multiquote' which I don't know what to do with.
> Of all the lovely photos here, I was responding to TXLV with her ripple drops





floatinglili said:


> Wow these pearls look absolutely stunning on you and I have to ask for more details!
> They really look so nice.
> 
> Edit - I think somehow my quoted post and photo did not show up let me try again.
> 
> Edit again - I keep getting a 'multiquote' which I don't know what to do with.
> Of all the lovely photos here, I was responding to TXLV with her ripple drops



Awww, thanks.  My husband purchased them for me from a Kiosk at our hotel in Honolulu!  We (I) were amazed at the selection.  He wanted me to get big SSP but the quality wasn't great and I loved the luster on this strand.  It's my first strand of FW baroque or ripple pearls.  They are amazing.  I have akoya stands that are around 7-7.5mm.  Compared to those this strand is huge.  I get compliments everywhere I go.  The funny thing is that they weren't very expensive.  But when we were looking at all the various strands at the kiosk, the sales lady said I had a good eye!  Now that I've been trolling Pearl-guide and taken the Pearlsareone course I have learned so much more about all the difference kinds of pearls.  I'm obsessed.  Unfortunately I don't have a devise to measure the size of the pearls  but they are big!


----------



## suchi

I am drooling over this soc mabe necklace posted by Kojima pearls in Instagram. This is stuff dreams are made of I guess


----------



## cdtracing

Just found these folks & looks like they're the pearl farmer as well.  They have some very nice Tahitian Pearls.

https://kamokapearls.com/?utm_sourc...446953805&mc_cid=6001e68b79&mc_eid=9aa55dde0a


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> I am drooling over this soc mabe necklace posted by Kojima pearls in Instagram. This is stuff dreams are made of I guess
> View attachment 3786288



I love the play of color & luster of this necklace!!!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Just found these folks & looks like they're the pearl farmer as well.  They have some very nice Tahitian Pearls.
> 
> https://kamokapearls.com/?utm_sourc...446953805&mc_cid=6001e68b79&mc_eid=9aa55dde0a


Kamoka pearls have steller reputation. They produce extremely colorful tahitians. Unfortunately, Kamoka pearls does not ship to my country. They have an etsy store too.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Kamoka pearls have steller reputation. They produce extremely colorful tahitians. Unfortunately, Kamoka pearls does not ship to my country. They have an etsy store too.



I didn't know they had an Etsy store!!  Thanks for letting me know.  I'll check them out on Etsy as well.


----------



## cdtracing

My laptop is misbehaving so I'm doing this on my phone.  The mail finally ran today & I received the SS tin cup necklace I bought from one of my go pearl sellers, David Norman. He's a wholesale seller who deals mainly in Tahitians, SS , Golden SS, & Akoya.  He comes to Gem Shopping every few months & does a few shows.  He has some of the most amazing pearls. I'm very pleased with it & it's perfect for hot, humid days when you don't want to wear anything heavy.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> My laptop is misbehaving so I'm doing this on my phone.  The mail finally ran today & I received the SS tin cup necklace I bought from one of my go pearl sellers, David Norman. He's a wholesale seller who deals mainly in Tahitians, SS , Golden SS, & Akoya.  He comes to Gem Shopping every few months & does a few shows.  He has some of the most amazing pearls. I'm very pleased with it & it's perfect for hot, humid days when you don't want to wear anything heavy.
> 
> View attachment 3786889


Beautiful


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Beautiful



Thank you, Suchi!  I've been wanting a SS tin cup for a while & when I saw David had this on his show Thursday night, I just had to have it.  Sorry the picture is so big.  I loaded it from my phone.  I usually resize & load from my laptop.  I've finally got the laptop out of it's bad mood.


----------



## Alena21

cdtracing said:


> My laptop is misbehaving so I'm doing this on my phone.  The mail finally ran today & I received the SS tin cup necklace I bought from one of my go pearl sellers, David Norman. He's a wholesale seller who deals mainly in Tahitians, SS , Golden SS, & Akoya.  He comes to Gem Shopping every few months & does a few shows.  He has some of the most amazing pearls. I'm very pleased with it & it's perfect for hot, humid days when you don't want to wear anything heavy.
> 
> View attachment 3786889


Gorgeous


----------



## floatinglili

TXLVlove said:


> Awww, thanks.  My husband purchased them for me from a Kiosk at our hotel in Honolulu!  We (I) were amazed at the selection.  He wanted me to get big SSP but the quality wasn't great and I loved the luster on this strand.  It's my first strand of FW baroque or ripple pearls.  They are amazing.  I have akoya stands that are around 7-7.5mm.  Compared to those this strand is huge.  I get compliments everywhere I go.  The funny thing is that they weren't very expensive.  But when we were looking at all the various strands at the kiosk, the sales lady said I had a good eye!  Now that I've been trolling Pearl-guide and taken the Pearlsareone course I have learned so much more about all the difference kinds of pearls.  I'm obsessed.  Unfortunately I don't have a devise to measure the size of the pearls  but they are big!


I think they look around 14mm   if you laid them down alongside a ruler you would probably get a fair idea. Thank you for responding to me! I enjoyed hearing the back story about your pearls. They look fab on you!


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> My laptop is misbehaving so I'm doing this on my phone.  The mail finally ran today & I received the SS tin cup necklace I bought from one of my go pearl sellers, David Norman. He's a wholesale seller who deals mainly in Tahitians, SS , Golden SS, & Akoya.  He comes to Gem Shopping every few months & does a few shows.  He has some of the most amazing pearls. I'm very pleased with it & it's perfect for hot, humid days when you don't want to wear anything heavy.
> 
> View attachment 3786889


LOVE the Tin Cup pearls...I have a double strand and get loads of compliments!


----------



## skyqueen

Finally got my Mizuki pearl earrings. I like how they look with my pearl necklace...not too "matchy-matchy".


----------



## Julide

Wow! All the new purchases are fantastic!! Makes me want to buy something...

CDC and Skyqueen now I want another necklace! Your modeling pics are wonderful!! Congrats to you both!!


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> Finally got my Mizuki pearl earrings. I like how they look with my pearl necklace...not too "matchy-matchy".
> View attachment 3787497
> View attachment 3787498



Those are beautiful, Skyqueen!!!  The luster looks fantastic!!!  I love how they look with your necklace.  What size are the earring & the necklace?


----------



## TXLVlove

skyqueen said:


> Finally got my Mizuki pearl earrings. I like how they look with my pearl necklace...not too "matchy-matchy".
> View attachment 3787497
> View attachment 3787498


Oh, I love how you paired your earrings with your necklace.  Can you share about your necklace?


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> LOVE the Tin Cup pearls...I have a double strand and get loads of compliments!


Yes, I love them too.  Pearls can get heavy, especially the large strands.  I would love to see mod pics of your double strand Tin Cup!!!


----------



## suchi

skyqueen said:


> Finally got my Mizuki pearl earrings. I like how they look with my pearl necklace...not too "matchy-matchy".
> View attachment 3787497
> View attachment 3787498


Beautiful earrings and fantastic necklace looks so good on you 
Are the earrings heavy?


----------



## dooneybaby

Last week, I took a short cruise to Bermuda on Royal Caribbean's Anthem of the Seas. One of the few stores on board was a jewelry store that carried Mikimoto pearl jewelry. What's a woman to do when she's a shopaholic who's fallen off the wagon and she's stuck on the high seas? So I purchased my first Mikimoto pearl earrings and bracelet. They go beautifully with a freshwater pearl necklace I purchased from a jewelry designer in Bermuda.
I'll provide pictures later today.


----------



## dooneybaby

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3700705
> 
> Freshwater pearl strands; Majorca pearl drop; David Yurman chains.


Love the combo!


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> Those are beautiful, Skyqueen!!!  The luster looks fantastic!!!  I love how they look with your necklace.  What size are the earring & the necklace?





TXLVlove said:


> Oh, I love how you paired your earrings with your necklace.  Can you share about your necklace?


Don't know the sizes...the necklace is a faux Kenneth Jay Lane. I get more compliments on this cheap necklace than most of my expensive diamond necklaces. Go figure! The Mizuki earring are genuine and 14kt gold but they go well together. The necklace was a bit dirty so I soaked it in soapy water and it came out great. The "luster" came back! 
Who says you can't mix and match?


cdtracing said:


> Yes, I love them too.  Pearls can get heavy, especially the large strands.  I would love to see mod pics of your double strand Tin Cup!!!


I'll try to take a pic, mine are in WG..................


suchi said:


> Beautiful earrings and fantastic necklace looks so good on you
> Are the earrings heavy?


I thought they'd be heavy, Suchi, but not that much weight. Also not as big as the picture posted on BG website.


----------



## cdtracing

I love the black/white look in pearls, especially the Ombré strands of Tahitians.  Since I don't have an Ombré Tahitian strand,  I've been playing around with some of my pearls & came up with this combination using my Keshi Pearls twisted into a torsade.  Opinions????  Would love to hear what other's thoughts.  While not as popular today as it has been in years past,  I still love the look.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> I love the black/white look in pearls, especially the Ombré strands of Tahitians.  Since I don't have an Ombré Tahitian strand,  I've been playing around with some of my pearls & came up with this combination using my Keshi Pearls twisted into a torsade.  Opinions????  Would love to hear what other's thoughts.  While not as popular today as it has been in years past,  I still love the look.


Pls post pictures. I also love ombre strands.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Pls post pictures. I also love ombre strands.


Ooops!!!  I though I had attached the picture!!  Silly me!  Here it is!!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Ooops!!!  I though I had attached the picture!!  Silly me!  Here it is!!
> 
> View attachment 3789020


They are fabulous. Looks like petals.


----------



## dooneybaby

dooneybaby said:


> Last week, I took a short cruise to Bermuda on Royal Caribbean's Anthem of the Seas. One of the few stores on board was a jewelry store that carried Mikimoto pearl jewelry. What's a woman to do when she's a shopaholic who's fallen off the wagon and she's stuck on the high seas? So I purchased my first Mikimoto pearl earrings and bracelet. They go beautifully with a freshwater pearl necklace I purchased from a jewelry designer in Bermuda.
> I'll provide pictures later today.


Okay, here are some pics, but they may be fuzzy because I forgot my eyeglasses. (LOL)
(I left out the photos of my Mikimoto earrings. I can't seem to take a flattering photo of an earlobe.)
The pearl bracelet is from Mikimoto, which I purchased in a jewelry store on the Royal Caribbean's Anthem of the Seas. The freshwater pearl bracelet is by a jewelry designer in Bermuda.




I've had these pearls for a long time. The smaller cultured pearls are about 25 years old.


----------



## suchi

dooneybaby said:


> Okay, here are some pics, but they may be fuzzy because I forgot my eyeglasses. (LOL)
> (I left out the photos of my Mikimoto earrings. I can't seem to take a flattering photo of an earlobe.)
> The pearl bracelet is from Mikimoto, which I purchased in a jewelry store on the Royal Caribbean's Anthem of the Seas. The freshwater pearl bracelet is by a jewelry designer in Bermuda.
> View attachment 3789170
> 
> View attachment 3789171
> 
> I've had these pearls for a long time. The smaller cultured pearls are about 25 years old.


Your miki bracelet is gorgeous. The luster is amazing.


----------



## cdtracing

dooneybaby said:


> Okay, here are some pics, but they may be fuzzy because I forgot my eyeglasses. (LOL)
> (I left out the photos of my Mikimoto earrings. I can't seem to take a flattering photo of an earlobe.)
> The pearl bracelet is from Mikimoto, which I purchased in a jewelry store on the Royal Caribbean's Anthem of the Seas. The freshwater pearl bracelet is by a jewelry designer in Bermuda.
> View attachment 3789170
> 
> View attachment 3789171
> 
> I've had these pearls for a long time. The smaller cultured pearls are about 25 years old.



Beautiful, just beautiful!!!  The luster on the bracelet is phenomenal!!!  When taken care of, pearls can last for generations!!!!  Is your freshwater pearl made with Larimar beads???


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Ooops!!!  I though I had attached the picture!!  Silly me!  Here it is!!
> 
> View attachment 3789020


I love how you twisted them.  How did  you secure them in the back?


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> I love how you twisted them.  How did  you secure them in the back?


.
I have a pearl shortener clasp that I use when I'm doing a torsade.  If I want it longer, I will use a chain bracelet. With my hair down, the back never shows.


----------



## staceyjan

dooneybaby said:


> Okay, here are some pics, but they may be fuzzy because I forgot my eyeglasses. (LOL)
> (I left out the photos of my Mikimoto earrings. I can't seem to take a flattering photo of an earlobe.)
> The pearl bracelet is from Mikimoto, which I purchased in a jewelry store on the Royal Caribbean's Anthem of the Seas. The freshwater pearl bracelet is by a jewelry designer in Bermuda.
> View attachment 3789170
> 
> View attachment 3789171
> 
> I've had these pearls for a long time. The smaller cultured pearls are about 25 years old.


Going on a RC cruise and to Bermuda! Can't wait to browse the shops!  I love the bracelet w the blue, what type of bead is it?


----------



## dooneybaby

staceyjan said:


> Going on a RC cruise and to Bermuda! Can't wait to browse the shops!  I love the bracelet w the blue, what type of bead is it?


I thought I had written down what the blue beads are. It's killing me that I can't remember. 
In all honesty, the ship didn't have that many shops. It was stressing me out not being able to shop during the 2-day cruise to Bermuda. (LOL)


----------



## the_baglover

MahoganyQT said:


> The Pearl Source is a good online retailer. They sale trough Amazon and their own website.


Thank you!


----------



## the_baglover

suchi said:


> Pearl paradise, pearls of joy, pure pearls. Also Kojima pearls for some lovely one of a kind designs.


Thank you for replying!


----------



## staceyjan

dooneybaby said:


> I thought I had written down what the blue beads are. It's killing me that I can't remember.
> In all honesty, the ship didn't have that many shops. It was stressing me out not being able to shop during the 2-day cruise to Bermuda. (LOL)


Whatever they are, they are a beautiful color and compliment the pearls nicely.  

Maybe I will save some $ and not be able to shop much on the ship.


----------



## cdtracing

Here is the reveal of the Golden South Sea Pearl & yellow Sapphire ring I got last week.  Sorry for the picture quality but it's cloudy & raining this week.  She really glistens & sparkles in sunlight!


----------



## Canturi lover

cdtracing said:


> Here is the reveal of the Golden South Sea Pearl & yellow Sapphire ring I got last week.  Sorry for the picture quality but it's cloudy & raining this week.  She really glistens & sparkles in sunlight!
> 
> View attachment 3790521



That is one beautiful ring. How high does she sit?


----------



## cdtracing

Canturi lover said:


> That is one beautiful ring. How high does she sit?


A little over a half inch from finger to top of the pearl.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Here is the reveal of the Golden South Sea Pearl & yellow Sapphire ring I got last week.  Sorry for the picture quality but it's cloudy & raining this week.  She really glistens & sparkles in sunlight!
> 
> View attachment 3790521


Amazing! It is similar in design to your tahitian ring no? Both are stunning.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> Here is the reveal of the Golden South Sea Pearl & yellow Sapphire ring I got last week.  Sorry for the picture quality but it's cloudy & raining this week.  She really glistens & sparkles in sunlight!
> 
> View attachment 3790521



This is TDF! You wear it well, it looks amazing on you [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

So many gorgeous pearls! Thank you so much for sharing all this beautiful eye candy [emoji5]


----------



## cdtracing

Canturi lover said:


> That is one beautiful ring. How high does she sit?





suchi said:


> Amazing! It is similar in design to your tahitian ring no? Both are stunning.





Cyanide Rose said:


> This is TDF! You wear it well, it looks amazing on you [emoji4]



Thank you, Ladies!  

@suchi, it's the exact same setting as my Tahitian, just in Golden SS, yellow Sapphires, & yellow gold.


----------



## efleon

Hi Ladies,
We just came back from a trip to Boston where I found this lovely pre-owned Tiffany & Co Elsa Peretti platinum and keshi pearl drop necklace!!! It is 12mm across and 14mm north south. It has a smoother side and a bumpier side and I like to wear the bumpier side facing out because it glimmers with a more rainbow effect. 
Sorry pics don't do justice. 
I have a gorgeous strand of 8.5-9 mm mikimotos which are my staple most of the year but for summer dog days and casual days, this feels just perfect!


----------



## cdtracing

efleon said:


> View attachment 3791311
> View attachment 3791312
> View attachment 3791313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> We just came back from a trip to Boston where I found this lovely pre-owned Tiffany & Co Elsa Peretti platinum and keshi pearl drop necklace!!! It is 12mm across and 14mm north south. It has a smoother side and a bumpier side and I like to wear the bumpier side facing out because it glimmers with a more rainbow effect.
> Sorry pics don't do justice.
> I have a gorgeous strand of 8.5-9 mm mikimotos which are my staple most of the year but for summer dog days and casual days, this feels just perfect!



Beautiful pendant & what a find!!!  Love the luster.


----------



## ellenla

Hi, I have a Mikimoto bracelet and recently noticed some pearls are scratched. Does anybody know whether Mikimoto can replace the scratched pearls? I searched online, but could not find any details.
Thank you so much!


----------



## dooneybaby

cdtracing said:


> Here is the reveal of the Golden South Sea Pearl & yellow Sapphire ring I got last week.  Sorry for the picture quality but it's cloudy & raining this week.  She really glistens & sparkles in sunlight!
> 
> View attachment 3790521


I clicked "Like," but actually I LOVE this ring! I think I'm going to replace my old damaged pearl in my ring with a Golden South Sea Pearl. The pearl is surrounded by sapphires.


----------



## cdtracing

dooneybaby said:


> I clicked "Like," but actually I LOVE this ring! I think I'm going to replace my old damaged pearl in my ring with a Golden South Sea Pearl. The pearl is surrounded by sapphires.



Thanks, DB!!  Some post do need a love button!!!!  I love the idea of using a GSS in your ring as a replacement pearl!!  I love GSS with yellow sapphires because they compliment each other so well.  Be sure to post pics!  I would love to see your ring!!


----------



## cdtracing

ellenla said:


> Hi, I have a Mikimoto bracelet and recently noticed some pearls are scratched. Does anybody know whether Mikimoto can replace the scratched pearls? I searched online, but could not find any details.
> Thank you so much!



I would take it to a jeweler who is a dealer for Mikimoto &  have them look at your bracelet.  Or you can contact Mikimoto customer service & ask them.


----------



## dooneybaby

cdtracing said:


> Thanks, DB!!  Some post do need a love button!!!!  I love the idea of using a GSS in your ring as a replacement pearl!!  I love GSS with yellow sapphires because they compliment each other so well.  Be sure to post pics!  I would love to see your ring!!


I just contacted Pearl Paradise, and they're going to do it for me. I'm so excited! The contrast of the GSS with the blue sapphires!


----------



## dooneybaby

Why does everyone have to post such gorgeous jewelry? I've fallen off the wagon....again!


----------



## dooneybaby

efleon said:


> View attachment 3791311
> View attachment 3791312
> View attachment 3791313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> We just came back from a trip to Boston where I found this lovely pre-owned Tiffany & Co Elsa Peretti platinum and keshi pearl drop necklace!!! It is 12mm across and 14mm north south. It has a smoother side and a bumpier side and I like to wear the bumpier side facing out because it glimmers with a more rainbow effect.
> Sorry pics don't do justice.
> I have a gorgeous strand of 8.5-9 mm mikimotos which are my staple most of the year but for summer dog days and casual days, this feels just perfect!


I'm imagining this necklace with a crisp, white shirt!


----------



## MahoganyQT

I fell in love with these delicate pearl rings at the Charleston City Market. I had to buy 4!


----------



## nexiv

I _may_ have made a cheeky pearl purchase to tide me over whilst I wait to order the jade bangle I have my eye on  should be here in a week! I've not bought pearls in ages, so although they're inexpensive, I'm very excited!


----------



## suchi

MahoganyQT said:


> I fell in love with these delicate pearl rings at the Charleston City Market. I had to buy 4!
> 
> View attachment 3793546


Love the stack


----------



## suchi

nexiv said:


> I _may_ have made a cheeky pearl purchase to tide me over whilst I wait to order the jade bangle I have my eye on  should be here in a week! I've not bought pearls in ages, so although they're inexpensive, I'm very excited!


What you got? Please tell.


----------



## cdtracing

nexiv said:


> I _may_ have made a cheeky pearl purchase to tide me over whilst I wait to order the jade bangle I have my eye on  should be here in a week! I've not bought pearls in ages, so although they're inexpensive, I'm very excited!



Dish the tea, please.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Thanks. I don't intend to wear them all together but thought it was the easiest way to share them with you ladies. I may wear them two at a time though.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Went back this morning for another one! [emoji52] This is definitely it because I'm leaving today [emoji23]


----------



## cdtracing

MahoganyQT said:


> Went back this morning for another one! [emoji52] This is definitely it because I'm leaving today [emoji23]
> View attachment 3794346
> 
> View attachment 3794347



Those rings are quite lovely!!  Are they hand made??


----------



## MahoganyQT

cdtracing said:


> Those rings are quite lovely!!  Are they hand made??



Thank you. Yes, they are hand made using sterling silver or gold filled wire. The wire is threaded through holes in the pearls.


----------



## BigPurseSue

We went out to dinner and at a nearby table there was a young lady, maybe 20ish, wearing huge white pearl studs. At first I thought they were too big for her ears, but then I thought no, the casual look is just right. She was wearing cut-offs and a T, and carrying what looked like a designer bag with a structured shape. Thanks to  the nifty bag and the pearl studs she looked very pulled together, even though she was wearing cut offs. Can't explain it but she did.

Do you think pearls have that effect, of making one look more polished even when wearing a T? I do, but I'm a pearl freak with a radar for pearls so my judgment is naturally skewed in this regard.


----------



## cdtracing

BigPurseSue said:


> We went out to dinner and at a nearby table there was a young lady, maybe 20ish, wearing huge white pearl studs. At first I thought they were too big for her ears, but then I thought no, the casual look is just right. She was wearing cut-offs and a T, and carrying what looked like a designer bag with a structured shape. Thanks to  the nifty bag and the pearl studs she looked very pulled together, even though she was wearing cut offs. Can't explain it but she did.
> 
> Do you think pearls have that effect, of making one look more polished even when wearing a T? I do, but I'm a pearl freak with a radar for pearls so my judgment is naturally skewed in this regard.



I'm a Pearl Freak too, BPS, &  I wear pearls with everything, including jeans, shorts, & tshirts.  Personally, I think pearls give a more polished look to any outfit, whether casual or fancy.


----------



## shyla14

I love pearls too. I thinks pearls are elegant and timeless.

This ring was given by my mom 20 years ago.


----------



## shyla14

Tahitian Pearl Ring. I think the size is between 12-13


----------



## shyla14

My favorite charm bracelet- southsea and tahitian pearls with diamond.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Details:



Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## nexiv

suchi said:


> What you got? Please tell.





cdtracing said:


> Dish the tea, please.



Well, I have a bracelet coming, my first! Lines of pearls with a rhodium plated clasp. I'm interested to see if it's a stand alone piece or can be stacked. 

There's a pair of simple drop earrings. Quite large but imperfect pearls. If I feel the imperfections give them character then I'll be wearing them, but if they just look a bit tired then I'll look for something more expensive. 
I prefer long earrings on myself though. 

Lastly, a 63" long rope! Looking to wear this very casually (which is why I went for inexpensive pearls). If it gets bashed or my kids play with it, it won't matter as much. 

The thing I'm most excited about is all of these items are using natural grey pearls. I've only ever had white before, but I'm hoping these will pop against my very fair skin


----------



## dooneybaby

staceyjan said:


> Going on a RC cruise and to Bermuda! Can't wait to browse the shops!  I love the bracelet w the blue, what type of bead is it?


The jewelry designer, Lynn Morrell, says the blue stones she used are called Amazonite. This is her website:
http://www.morrelldesigns.com/jewellery.html


----------



## Newchanel

shyla14 said:


> My favorite charm bracelet- southsea and tahitian pearls with diamond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795743
> 
> 
> Details:
> View attachment 3795745
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



This is so unique! Very lovely


----------



## cdtracing

shyla14 said:


> My favorite charm bracelet- southsea and tahitian pearls with diamond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795743
> 
> 
> Details:
> View attachment 3795745
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



I love  this bracelet & how the diamonds are accented on the pearls.  I've looked at several Tahitian/South Sea charm bracelets but haven't found one that really speaks to me.  I saw one a couple of years ago & really regret not buying it.  It was incredibly expensive because it was loaded with Tahitians & I couldn't justify the expense.  I probably won't find another one like it.


----------



## nexiv

I apologise for the poor quality ear/neck shots. I'll get some clearer ones with my other half's better phone camera! 
Couldn't resist trying them all today just at home (hence the mega casual, messy hair!)

I love the style of the 63" strand with the teeny little barely developed pearls, and I wore it doubled it up like this, then knotted just below the cleavage. I liked this more casual look for day time. 





I'm happy with the inexpensive earrings. The surface unevenness is attractive in a rippled, dreamy way rather than looking pitted, damaged or dull. 

The bracelet is darker and the pearls may be dyed, I'm not sure. But I love the colour against my pale skin and with my jades  It's a good fit, too.





Happy with my pearl haul (but the itch is far from scratched lol). I'd forgotten just how much I love them!!  Even just handling them and feeling their lovely weight


----------



## cdtracing

nexiv said:


> I apologise for the poor quality ear/neck shots. I'll get some clearer ones with my other half's better phone camera!
> Couldn't resist trying them all today just at home (hence the mega casual, messy hair!)
> 
> I love the style of the 63" strand with the teeny little barely developed pearls, and I wore it doubled it up like this, then knotted just below the cleavage. I liked this more casual look for day time.
> 
> View attachment 3799113
> View attachment 3799114
> 
> 
> I'm happy with the inexpensive earrings. The surface unevenness is attractive in a rippled, dreamy way rather than looking pitted, damaged or dull.
> 
> The bracelet is darker and the pearls may be dyed, I'm not sure. But I love the colour against my pale skin and with my jades  It's a good fit, too.
> 
> View attachment 3799112
> View attachment 3799111
> 
> 
> Happy with my pearl haul (but the itch is far from scratched lol). I'd forgotten just how much I love them!!  Even just handling them and feeling their lovely weight


Your pearls look great, Nexiv!!  The color looks fabulous against your skin tone!  And I  can't get over how beautiful  the bracelet looks with your Jade bangles!!!!  Great looks & additions to your jewelry wardrobe!!


----------



## BigAkoya

ellenla said:


> Hi, I have a Mikimoto bracelet and recently noticed some pearls are scratched. Does anybody know whether Mikimoto can replace the scratched pearls? I searched online, but could not find any details.
> Thank you so much!



Yes they can.  They will match it perfectly.  I would suggest you take it to a Mikimoto boutique or if there is not one near you, mail it to the NYC store.  I usually mail mine to NYC as I do not have a boutique near me.  I would NOT take it to your local jeweler to repair.  It needs to be done by Mikimoto and while they can send it in for you, why let them be the middle man?  And don't let them say they can match it for you or restring.  

I usually write a letter to Mikimoto with exactly what I want and mail it with my pearls.  They will contact you by phone and give you an estimate and if you approve, they will do the work.  

Price will be determined by the grade and size of your pearl of course.  You may also want to take this opportunity to restring them as well.  Restringing is priced by the inch.  

Good luck.


----------



## piosavsfan

Found this necklace in an old jewelry box, no idea where it's from but I [emoji175] it


----------



## cdtracing

piosavsfan said:


> Found this necklace in an old jewelry box, no idea where it's from but I [emoji175] it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3802569


Is it a multi strand necklace or an endless strand?  Looks vintage.  Possibly biwa pearls.


----------



## piosavsfan

cdtracing said:


> Is it a multi strand necklace or an endless strand?  Looks vintage.  Possibly biwa pearls.


It is multi strand. I know they are older than 20 years old because that's how long they have been in my possession, but that's all I know.


----------



## Molly0

I "found" these in a box too.  
Totally forgot about them!  Here they are sitting on my knee.


----------



## cdtracing

piosavsfan said:


> Found this necklace in an old jewelry box, no idea where it's from but I [emoji175] it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3802569





Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3807146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I "found" these in a box too.
> Totally forgot about them!  Here they are sitting on my knee.



WOW!!!  I wish I had some boxes like you ladies have.  It's like an impromptue Christmas present!!!
I would love to find a box with some forgotten piece of jewelry!

DH & I stopped by one of the jewelry stores we like to visit & I had to check out the pearls right off the bat. They had 2 strands of ombré Tahitian & white South Sea strands &  I fell in love with both of them.  One is 36 inches & the other is 24 inches.  I love the look of the 2 together!  I hope DH got the hint for Christmas.  If not, I'll remind him.  He was the one who spotted the Ombré strands first & remarked about how good they looks & the incredible luster.  The shorter strand is all rounds & the 36 inch are slightly off round with a few mild baroques.  The luster is amazing, especially in sunlight.  I also found a pair of 13-14mm Golden South Seas drop earrings with .30 pts of diamonds I fell in love with!!  Here are some quick pics I took of them.  I don't know why the lighting looks yellow.  The cream suede pad they're on doesn't help.


----------



## Molly0

cdtracing said:


> WOW!!!  I wish I had some boxes like you ladies have.  It's like an impromptue Christmas present!!!
> I would love to find a box with some forgotten piece of jewelry!
> 
> DH & I stopped by one of the jewelry stores we like to visit & I had to check out the pearls right off the bat. They had 2 strands of ombré Tahitian & white South Sea strands &  I fell in love with both of them.  One is 36 inches & the other is 24 inches.  I love the look of the 2 together!  I hope DH got the hint for Christmas.  If not, I'll remind him.  He was the one who spotted the Ombré strands first & remarked about how good they looks & the incredible luster.  The shorter strand is all rounds & the 36 inch are slightly off round with a few mild baroques.  The luster is amazing, especially in sunlight.  I also found a pair of 13-14mm Golden South Seas drop earrings with .30 pts of diamonds I fell in love with!!  Here are some quick pics I took of them.  I don't know why the lighting looks yellow.  The cream suede pad they're on doesn't help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3807177
> View attachment 3807178
> View attachment 3807180


O!M!G!  Beautiful!  
I'd be counting the sleeps until Christmas already if I were you!


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> O!M!G!  Beautiful!
> I'd be counting the sleeps until Christmas already if I were you!



I know!!!   I'm obcessing over them now.  As soon as I got home, I got on the laptop & started researching. I may go put one on layaway just in case.  I'm going to give that some thought.  If he doesn't get me one of those pieces, I'll buy it myself.  I really didn't want to buy more jewelry right now since I went on a spending spree a few weeks ago & bought several things, including a Tahitian Tin Cup necklace that will be delivered  by Tuesday.  Plus, I'm still waiting on the custom octopus enhancer made in Sterling Silver with a White South Sea Pearl & green diamond eyes.  I hope it's finished soon but I was very particular about the pearl to be used...the shape, the orient, the luster, ect so I knew it would take time.  If I really like how it turns out, I'll have another one made with a Tahitian pearl with blue overtone & blue diamond eyes or with an Aubergine Tahitian with ruby eyes.  I'm waiting to see how the first one turns out before I make the final decision about the Tahitian one.


----------



## Molly0

cdtracing said:


> I know!!!   I'm obcessing over them now.  As soon as I got home, I got on the laptop & started researching. I may go put one on layaway just in case.  I'm going to give that some thought.  If he doesn't get me one of those pieces, I'll buy it myself.  I really didn't want to buy more jewelry right now since I went on a spending spree a few weeks ago & bought several things, including a Tahitian Tin Cup necklace that will be delivered  by Tuesday.  Plus, I'm still waiting on the custom octopus enhancer made in Sterling Silver with a White South Sea Pearl & green diamond eyes.  I hope it's finished soon but I was very particular about the pearl to be used...the shape, the orient, the luster, ect so I knew it would take time.  If I really like how it turns out, I'll have another one made with a Tahitian pearl with blue overtone & blue diamond eyes or with an Aubergine Tahitian with ruby eyes.  I'm waiting to see how the first one turns out before I make the final decision about the Tahitian one.


Sounds amazing!  Hope you'll keep us updated.


----------



## cdtracing

My multi color Tahitian Tin Cup necklace arrived yesterday.  By the time I got home, it was dark so pictures didn't translate the colors very well.  The mod shot I took last night; the pic in the box I took this morning in the daylight.  I love the 2 pearls with blue overtones & 2 look to have a green overtones in daylight.  While I would have liked to have found one with at least 7 pearls, I'm very satisfied with the quality of this 5 pearl necklace.  Pearls are AAA or A+ by Tahitian grading system.   I'm wearing it today with my Tahitian drop earrings.


----------



## Joule

cdtracing said:


> My multi color Tahitian Tin Cup necklace arrived yesterday.  By the time I got home, it was dark so pictures didn't translate the colors very well.  The mod shot I took last night; the pic in the box I took this morning in the daylight.  I love the 2 pearls with blue overtones & 2 look to have a green overtones in daylight.  While I would have liked to have found one with at least 7 pearls, I'm very satisfied with the quality of this 5 pearl necklace.  Pearls are AAA or A+ by Tahitian grading system.   I'm wearing it today with my Tahitian drop earrings.
> 
> View attachment 3808834
> View attachment 3808835


Love this! Cdtracing, your pearls are a dream come true.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> My multi color Tahitian Tin Cup necklace arrived yesterday.  By the time I got home, it was dark so pictures didn't translate the colors very well.  The mod shot I took last night; the pic in the box I took this morning in the daylight.  I love the 2 pearls with blue overtones & 2 look to have a green overtones in daylight.  While I would have liked to have found one with at least 7 pearls, I'm very satisfied with the quality of this 5 pearl necklace.  Pearls are AAA or A+ by Tahitian grading system.   I'm wearing it today with my Tahitian drop earrings.


Cdtracing your new tincup is gorgeous and looks fabulous on you. The two blue pearls are my favorite also in this necklace.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> My multi color Tahitian Tin Cup necklace arrived yesterday.  By the time I got home, it was dark so pictures didn't translate the colors very well.  The mod shot I took last night; the pic in the box I took this morning in the daylight.  I love the 2 pearls with blue overtones & 2 look to have a green overtones in daylight.  While I would have liked to have found one with at least 7 pearls, I'm very satisfied with the quality of this 5 pearl necklace.  Pearls are AAA or A+ by Tahitian grading system.   I'm wearing it today with my Tahitian drop earrings.
> 
> View attachment 3808834
> View attachment 3808835



This is so beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## suchi

Kojima sale has started. 18% off. All things I was eyeing are already sold out. There are some pretty bracelets and rings though.


----------



## piosavsfan

Have this necklace on the way, hope it's as pretty in person!


----------



## cdtracing

piosavsfan said:


> Have this necklace on the way, hope it's as pretty in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810210


Can't wait to see a mod shot!!


----------



## piosavsfan

cdtracing said:


> WOW!!!  I wish I had some boxes like you ladies have.  It's like an impromptue Christmas present!!!
> I would love to find a box with some forgotten piece of jewelry!
> 
> DH & I stopped by one of the jewelry stores we like to visit & I had to check out the pearls right off the bat. They had 2 strands of ombré Tahitian & white South Sea strands &  I fell in love with both of them.  One is 36 inches & the other is 24 inches.  I love the look of the 2 together!  I hope DH got the hint for Christmas.  If not, I'll remind him.  He was the one who spotted the Ombré strands first & remarked about how good they looks & the incredible luster.  The shorter strand is all rounds & the 36 inch are slightly off round with a few mild baroques.  The luster is amazing, especially in sunlight.  I also found a pair of 13-14mm Golden South Seas drop earrings with .30 pts of diamonds I fell in love with!!  Here are some quick pics I took of them.  I don't know why the lighting looks yellow.  The cream suede pad they're on doesn't help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3807177
> View attachment 3807178
> View attachment 3807180


The ombre pearls are amazing!! I hope you get them. They are just gorgeous.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> Have this necklace on the way, hope it's as pretty in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810210



Oh wow, looking forward to mod shots too!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I found this while unpacking the last of my odds and ends boxes. I don't know much about it, I believe it belonged to my FIL's mom. I'm surprised it survived amongst beads and tools. I wipes it down with a little baby bath soap. It has some stamps on the outside bottom of the band, hopefully I can find some info on the internet as to what they mean. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

Cyanide Rose said:


> I found this while unpacking the last of my odds and ends boxes. I don't know much about it, I believe it belonged to my FIL's mom. I'm surprised it survived amongst beads and tools. I wipes it down with a little baby bath soap. It has some stamps on the outside bottom of the band, hopefully I can find some info on the internet as to what they mean. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811098
> View attachment 3811100
> View attachment 3811101



How unique, Cyanide Rose!!!  It's a beautiful ring.  I hope you're able to find out more about it!!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> How unique, Cyanide Rose!!!  It's a beautiful ring.  I hope you're able to find out more about it!!!



Thanks so much cdtracing! You are very kind [emoji4]

Everyone here is so nice. Thank you all so much [emoji5]


----------



## piosavsfan

My new pink/lavender button pearls from Kojima. The color really changes in different lighting. I love them, so pretty. The only downside is that the button pearls do move around as I move (necklace doesn't stay flat) but I can live with that I think.


----------



## suchi

piosavsfan said:


> My new pink/lavender button pearls from Kojima. The color really changes in different lighting. I love them, so pretty. The only downside is that the button pearls do move around as I move (necklace doesn't stay flat) but I can live with that I think.


Fantastic strand. The colors are gorgeous and the luster!!!


----------



## cdtracing

piosavsfan said:


> My new pink/lavender button pearls from Kojima. The color really changes in different lighting. I love them, so pretty. The only downside is that the button pearls do move around as I move (necklace doesn't stay flat) but I can live with that I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813353
> View attachment 3813354
> View attachment 3813355
> View attachment 3813356
> View attachment 3813357



Beautiful, Piosavsfan!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> My new pink/lavender button pearls from Kojima. The color really changes in different lighting. I love them, so pretty. The only downside is that the button pearls do move around as I move (necklace doesn't stay flat) but I can live with that I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813353
> View attachment 3813354
> View attachment 3813355
> View attachment 3813356
> View attachment 3813357



There are TDF and they look amazing on you!


----------



## TXLVlove

piosavsfan said:


> My new pink/lavender button pearls from Kojima. The color really changes in different lighting. I love them, so pretty. The only downside is that the button pearls do move around as I move (necklace doesn't stay flat) but I can live with that I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813353
> View attachment 3813354
> View attachment 3813355
> View attachment 3813356
> View attachment 3813357


very pretty!  I have a strand of black buttons that I just might have to get out and wear now that I've seen yours!


----------



## TXLVlove

Posting my layering attempt- my new ripples and first strand of Akoyas my mom brought back from Japan when I was 19!


----------



## TXLVlove

For some reason when I take pics portrait, they upload sideways.


----------



## TXLVlove

These are coming my way in the next few days.


----------



## TXLVlove

Anyone plan their outfits around their pearls???


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Anyone plan their outfits around their pearls???


I do.


----------



## Joule

TXLVlove said:


> Anyone plan their outfits around their pearls???


I've done that!


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> These are coming my way in the next few days.


Beautiful tahitians. I love the colors and the circles. Please post neck shots after receiving. Will it come knotted?


----------



## piosavsfan

TXLVlove said:


> Posting my layering attempt- my new ripples and first strand of Akoyas my mom brought back from Japan when I was 19!


Beautiful layering!


TXLVlove said:


> These are coming my way in the next few days.


Wow! I need to save up for a beauty like this.


TXLVlove said:


> Anyone plan their outfits around their pearls???


Yes. In fact wearing a pink dress today to match my pink pearls.


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> These are coming my way in the next few days.



Can't wait to see mod shots of these treasures!!!


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> Beautiful tahitians. I love the colors and the circles. Please post neck shots after receiving. Will it come knotted?


Yes they will be knotted.  18 inches.  I should receive them sometime this week.  I will definitely post pics.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cdtracing said:


> WOW!!!  I wish I had some boxes like you ladies have.  It's like an impromptue Christmas present!!!
> I would love to find a box with some forgotten piece of jewelry!
> 
> DH & I stopped by one of the jewelry stores we like to visit & I had to check out the pearls right off the bat. They had 2 strands of ombré Tahitian & white South Sea strands &  I fell in love with both of them.  One is 36 inches & the other is 24 inches.  I love the look of the 2 together!  I hope DH got the hint for Christmas.  If not, I'll remind him.  He was the one who spotted the Ombré strands first & remarked about how good they looks & the incredible luster.  The shorter strand is all rounds & the 36 inch are slightly off round with a few mild baroques.  The luster is amazing, especially in sunlight.  I also found a pair of 13-14mm Golden South Seas drop earrings with .30 pts of diamonds I fell in love with!!  Here are some quick pics I took of them.  I don't know why the lighting looks yellow.  The cream suede pad they're on doesn't help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3807177
> View attachment 3807178
> View attachment 3807180


These ombré pearls were very popular in the jewelry stores when we were vacationing on Maui this Summer. Nahoku had beautiful strands. 
I am still contemplating the gray strand that I fell so hard for. 
I hope that Santa is very good to you this Christmas!


----------



## TXLVlove

Received  my first strand of Tahitians today.  I didn't spend a lot because I wasn't sure I would like the color. But they are great.  I have a feeling this will become my newest obsession!  I can't believe how heavy they are.  11mm-14mm.  They have flaws but so do I. ...
 I think we go together!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 3819402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Received  my first strand of Tahitians today.  I didn't spend a lot because I wasn't sure I would like the color. But they are great.  I have a feeling this will become my newest obsession!  I can't believe how heavy they are.  11mm-14mm.  They have flaws but so do I. ...
> I think we go together!



Oh, TXLVlove, those are lovely!!  They have great luster & the shapes & the circlé circles give it such character.  The look beautiful on you & you will find they will go with anything you wear, often taking on subtle color tones of the color you're wearing.  Tahitians are very addictive.  I wore my multi color tin cup Tahitian necklace today, along with my Tahitian drop earrings & Tahitian/Sapphire ring.  I'm totally addicted to them.


----------



## TXLVlove

Awww, thanks so much.   It was love at first sight! I actually just tried them on with four different colored tops and you are right, they do change with what color you are wearing.  I can see how they can become addicting.


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 3819402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Received  my first strand of Tahitians today.  I didn't spend a lot because I wasn't sure I would like the color. But they are great.  I have a feeling this will become my newest obsession!  I can't believe how heavy they are.  11mm-14mm.  They have flaws but so do I. ...
> I think we go together!


Your strand is gorgeous. The size looks perfect and I love the character of the circle pearls. I was on a silver binge lately but you have inspired me to wear my Pearls today.


----------



## TXLVlove

This thread has helped me get over the loss of my LV purse being stolen.  Pearls can cure almost anything  Since joining this thread and subscribing to the other two pearl forums, I've been wearing my pearls daily.  I've started wearing strands and pendants I haven't worn in years.  And I've dipped my toe into the water of colored pearls...not everything has to be black or white!  Thank you to all you sweet posters.  This is a wonderful community to belong to!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> This thread has helped me get over the loss of my LV purse being stolen.  Pearls can cure almost anything  Since joining this thread and subscribing to the other two pearl forums, I've been wearing my pearls daily.  I've started wearing strands and pendants I haven't worn in years.  And I've dipped my toe into the water of colored pearls...not everything has to be black or white!  Thank you to all you sweet posters.  This is a wonderful community to belong to!



Awwwwwww!  It's always tough when something we love is taken from us  but I'm glad you're feeling better.  We pearl lovers have to stick together.  Pearls do make you feel better!  So many think pearls are just white, 5-6mm in size, & boring/stuffy but they have a personality all of their own & give polish to even the most casual of outfits.  As one of only 3 truly organic gems, Pearls are definitely the Queen!  I think you look beautiful in your pearls & can't wait to see what you purchase next!!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 3819402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Received  my first strand of Tahitians today.  I didn't spend a lot because I wasn't sure I would like the color. But they are great.  I have a feeling this will become my newest obsession!  I can't believe how heavy they are.  11mm-14mm.  They have flaws but so do I. ...
> I think we go together!



WOW! Are they gorgeous or what?!  They look amazing on you! I'm so glad the pearls made you feel better, it's nothing like wearing a beautiful strand of pearls [emoji4]


----------



## Clinn236

Hi fellows pearl lovers! Can anyone help me find a strand of large baroque pearls with keshi extensions? I ran across this image on eBay the other day, which is attached to a listing that I am 100% aware is too good to be true (listed for $29.99 ... ) BUT I am in love with this look! Where can I get something like this from a reputable dealer? I haven't had much luck with Google searches but maybe I am not inputting the right words?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## suchi

Clinn236 said:


> Hi fellows pearl lovers! Can anyone help me find a strand of large baroque pearls with keshi extensions? I ran across this image on eBay the other day, which is attached to a listing that I am 100% aware is too good to be true (listed for $29.99 ... ) BUT I am in love with this look! Where can I get something like this from a reputable dealer? I haven't had much luck with Google searches but maybe I am not inputting the right words?
> Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3827016


Try Wen Pearls in etsy. She has a lot of listing and prices are good. Also, if you like a particular strand you can msg her to make it as a necklace for you. She does not charge for knotting but you have to buy the clasp separately. Also, you can select individual pairs from her earring listing (about 15 pairs so that it will be 30 total) and ask her to full drill them and make into a necklace. Select AAA quality, else the pearls may not turn out to be very lustrous. 
Kongs Pearl in etsy is also very good but pricier than Wen Pearls.


----------



## suchi

Clinn236 said:


> Hi fellows pearl lovers! Can anyone help me find a strand of large baroque pearls with keshi extensions? I ran across this image on eBay the other day, which is attached to a listing that I am 100% aware is too good to be true (listed for $29.99 ... ) BUT I am in love with this look! Where can I get something like this from a reputable dealer? I haven't had much luck with Google searches but maybe I am not inputting the right words?
> Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3827016


Also, check out catherine cardellini's site. Love her stuff.


----------



## Clinn236

suchi said:


> Try Wen Pearls in etsy. She has a lot of listing and prices are good. Also, if you like a particular strand you can msg her to make it as a necklace for you. She does not charge for knotting but you have to buy the clasp separately. Also, you can select individual pairs from her earring listing (about 15 pairs so that it will be 30 total) and ask her to full drill them and make into a necklace. Select AAA quality, else the pearls may not turn out to be very lustrous.
> Kongs Pearl in etsy is also very good but pricier than Wen Pearls.



THANK YOU! This is exactly what I was looking for. I love that I can ask her to make it a specific length.


----------



## Clinn236

suchi said:


> Also, check out catherine cardellini's site. Love her stuff.



Oooh her items are gorgeous as well! Thank you!


----------



## Clinn236

Well, I got distracted by jewelry again instead of doing work ... 
Instead of buying more of ALL OF THE PEARLS, I decided to play around and see if I can figure out some new ways to wear what's already in my collection. So, for your viewing pleasure, here are a few of the stacks/ combinations I came up with (and a few pictures of some of my pretties on their own, just for fun!)!

Let's start with my pride and joy, the Tahitians my husband bought for me in Shanghai: 


My babies stacked with a white FW strand that I twisted: 



A triple-layered strand of small silver FW baroque/ blisters:


The silver and white strands twisted together (sorry for the blurry): 


The silver twisted with a strand of pink FW:


The pink twisted with an 18" strand of (dyed) gold baroque FW: 


The gold with the white (needs a tighter twist but you get the idea): 


And the pink layered with a classic strand that my parents gave me for my 16th birthday (not so sure about this combo): 



I am excited because I think that these new ways to wear my collection will keep me from buying a million new necklaces in the coming months.


----------



## TXLVlove

Clinn236: your combos are so fun.  The Ts are to die for!  I've just started layering my pearls as well.  I have quite a few pearl necklaces in my wish section on Catherine Cardellini's site.  I love her stuff. My birthday is coming up so I'm playing around with which strands I might purchase.  Please show us your Wen pearls if you decide to purchase from her. I'm curious about the quality.  I ordered a necklace from another etsy seller and basically got what I paid for!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I need help from all the Pearl Lovers here!!!
My mom's birthday is coming soon and she said she would like a pearl necklace. She's in her 60's and a conservative dresser...what size do you recommend?

Please help!!!


----------



## suchi

Clinn236..... That tahitian strand.... OMG.... Fabulous!!!!!!!

TXLVlove please share your Catherine Cardellini purchases. I have a plain keshi strand and matching earrings from her and they are my go to pieces. I had purchased from Wen Pearls. Some were great and some (very inexpensive ones) not so great. But I have only purchased freshwater pearls from her. Here are few pairs of earrings from Wen in sterling and 18k gold posts that I wear often. All were below USD 50 (even the ones with gold posts).


----------



## suchi

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I need help from all the Pearl Lovers here!!!
> My mom's birthday is coming soon and she said she would like a pearl necklace. She's in her 60's and a conservative dresser...what size do you recommend?
> 
> Please help!!!


It will depend on her style. She likes subtle and dainty or huge pieces. Personally I like pearl strands of 7.5-8mm size. If you are going for freshwater look for the freshadama range of pearl paradise.


----------



## Julide

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I need help from all the Pearl Lovers here!!!
> My mom's birthday is coming soon and she said she would like a pearl necklace. She's in her 60's and a conservative dresser...what size do you recommend?
> 
> Please help!!!




My mom is an older lady...She wears a strand of baroque Tahitians, I would say she is a conservative dresser. I think the baroque offers a little less formality to a conservative dresser.This is a similair pic to what she has. IHTH!!


----------



## suchi

Julide said:


> My mom is an older lady...She wears a strand of baroque Tahitians, I would say she is a conservative dresser. I think the baroque offers a little less formality to a conservative dresser.This is a similair pic to what she has. IHTH!!
> View attachment 3828108


How about a golden south sea or a blue baroque akoya strand? Like these
http://www.pearlsofjoy.com/18-Baroque-Blue-Akoya-Pearl-Necklace-85--90mm-AA_p_1037.html

http://www.pearlsofjoy.com/18-Round-Golden-South-Sea-Pearl-Necklace-90-116mm--AAAAA_p_1053.html

You can also see various one of a kind strands in Kojima pearls and catherine cardellini's sites.


----------



## Julide

suchi said:


> How about a golden south sea or a blue baroque akoya strand? Like these
> http://www.pearlsofjoy.com/18-Baroque-Blue-Akoya-Pearl-Necklace-85--90mm-AA_p_1037.html
> 
> http://www.pearlsofjoy.com/18-Round-Golden-South-Sea-Pearl-Necklace-90-116mm--AAAAA_p_1053.html
> 
> You can also see various one of a kind strands in Kojima pearls and catherine cardellini's sites.



Excellent choices Suchi!I want these strands!!


----------



## cdtracing

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I need help from all the Pearl Lovers here!!!
> My mom's birthday is coming soon and she said she would like a pearl necklace. She's in her 60's and a conservative dresser...what size do you recommend?
> 
> Please help!!!



If she's a conservative dresser, I would recommend Akoya. Tahitians or South Seas would be lovely as well.  It would depend on whether she likes rounds or baroque, circlé  or smooth & does she want a single strand or a double/triple strand.  For the size, unless she is a very petite woman, 8-10mm.  Round, smooth pearls have a more formal feel while baroque, Keshi, circlé, & ripples have a more casual, fun feel.  Depending on the look she wants would be a deciding factor for a pearl necklace.  I'm over 60 & I have all types from smooth round Akoya to SS &  Tahitians to freshwater; single strands & double/triple strands.  I mix them up depending on the look & what I'm wearing.  I will say that my go to pearls are my Tahitians. I love the richness of the colors & the luster is luxurious!


----------



## cdtracing

Clinn236 said:


> Well, I got distracted by jewelry again instead of doing work ...
> Instead of buying more of ALL OF THE PEARLS, I decided to play around and see if I can figure out some new ways to wear what's already in my collection. So, for your viewing pleasure, here are a few of the stacks/ combinations I came up with (and a few pictures of some of my pretties on their own, just for fun!)!
> 
> Let's start with my pride and joy, the Tahitians my husband bought for me in Shanghai:
> View attachment 3827346
> 
> My babies stacked with a white FW strand that I twisted:
> View attachment 3827345
> 
> 
> A triple-layered strand of small silver FW baroque/ blisters:
> View attachment 3827337
> 
> The silver and white strands twisted together (sorry for the blurry):
> View attachment 3827338
> 
> The silver twisted with a strand of pink FW:
> View attachment 3827339
> 
> The pink twisted with an 18" strand of (dyed) gold baroque FW:
> View attachment 3827341
> 
> The gold with the white (needs a tighter twist but you get the idea):
> View attachment 3827342
> 
> And the pink layered with a classic strand that my parents gave me for my 16th birthday (not so sure about this combo):
> View attachment 3827343
> 
> 
> I am excited because I think that these new ways to wear my collection will keep me from buying a million new necklaces in the coming months.



Clinn236, your combinations are wonderful.  I do this a lot with my long strands.  I love a torsadé!!


----------



## TXLVlove

I'm obsessing over Tahitians right now.  I love my new strand but have only worn it a few times to school (I'm a teacher).  cdtracing: do you ever wear your Ts with white pearl earrings?


----------



## Clinn236

@TXLVlove, @suchi, @cdtracing, Thank you! The T's are the nicest pearls that I have so I was not so sure about combining them with some of my less-perfect pieces, but I think it actually draws attention to their beauty.



TXLVlove said:


> I'm obsessing over Tahitians right now.  I love my new strand but have only worn it a few times to school (I'm a teacher).  cdtracing: do you ever wear your Ts with white pearl earrings?


My T's came with a matching pair of Tahitian studs (8.5 mm), but I never wear them with the strand, nor can I recall ever wearing my white studs with my T's. I usually pair the strand with diamond studs, silver studs or drops, or a pair of black enamel hoops. I usually pair them with white metal, and my other color pearls with yellow or rose gold (I prefer these to white metals but for some reason am not brave enough to try to pair gold with the T's).

However, I did just purchase two pairs of 4-5 mm FW studs, one white and one black, which I have been wearing in my second piercing quite often lately.


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> I'm obsessing over Tahitians right now.  I love my new strand but have only worn it a few times to school (I'm a teacher).  cdtracing: do you ever wear your Ts with white pearl earrings?



Actually, I have not. If I'm not wearing Tahitian earrings with mine, I wear diamond studs or white metal hoops. (I have blue & black diamond studs.)  I've worn white gold threader earing with them as well.


----------



## BigAkoya

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I need help from all the Pearl Lovers here!!!
> My mom's birthday is coming soon and she said she would like a pearl necklace. She's in her 60's and a conservative dresser...what size do you recommend?
> 
> Please help!!!



I think there is nothing as beautiful as a long strand of Akoya pearls.  Depending on how much you want to spend, my vote goes for a 30" or 36" inch strand, 8.0-8.5mm. Mikimoto makes gorgeous strands.  Your mom can also double them up depending on which length she gets. Also, you do not have to buy a standard size (30").  You can order a custom length.  What Mikimoto actually does is you pick the strand and grade you want and they will add matched pearls to the length you want.  Good luck!  Great idea for your mom.  I love long pearl strands. They are so versatile  and can have a dressy vibe or super fun casual vibe depending on your outfit.


----------



## Molly0

Lately I'm curious about pearls from the Persian Gulf.  
Basra pearls anyone?


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> Lately I'm curious about pearls from the Persian Gulf.
> Basra pearls anyone?


I don't own any but I wish I did.  They're very rare & can be very expensive.  They should come with a gemological certificate verifing they are natural pearls, not cultured.  I've only see a few pieces with Basra pearls & the pearls were not large.


----------



## MayyaS

I love pearls as well))) have CJ as well as frshwater pearls


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Molly0 said:


> Lately I'm curious about pearls from the Persian Gulf.
> Basra pearls anyone?



I love them! Karipearls.com has quite a few of them for sale. She is really nice and quite knowledgeable. That’s is the most recent site I can remember. She deals is natural pearls of all kinds. She acknowledged one of my natural pearls a few years ago on her site, to my surprise. I’ll have to check my list and see if any of the other sites are still in existence, if you are interested in purchasing any.


----------



## Molly0

Cyanide Rose said:


> I love them! Karipearls.com has quite a few of them for sale. She is really nice and quite knowledgeable. That’s is the most recent site I can remember. She deals is natural pearls of all kinds. She acknowledged one of my natural pearls a few years ago on her site, to my surprise. I’ll have to check my list and see if any of the other sites are still in existence, if you are interested in purchasing any.


I only WISH I would be purchasing some!  If I win the lottery, it would be on my list for sure! 
I've only been looking at them online lately because I found a strand of pearls in a thrift shop that are remarkably  "different" from my akoyas and my run of the mill freshwaters.  (Don't get me wrong, I love ALL pearls)  but the orient and luster of this particular strand is so crazy amazing that it led me to "search the net" and of course, I ran across the Persian gulf pearls.  Probably just wishful thinking really.


----------



## MayyaS

Cyanide Rose said:


> I love them! Karipearls.com has quite a few of them for sale. She is really nice and quite knowledgeable. That’s is the most recent site I can remember. She deals is natural pearls of all kinds. She acknowledged one of my natural pearls a few years ago on her site, to my surprise. I’ll have to check my list and see if any of the other sites are still in existence, if you are interested in purchasing any.


Oh, I didn't nearly realize the price range...


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Molly0 said:


> I only WISH I would be purchasing some!  If I win the lottery, it would be on my list for sure!
> I've only been looking at them online lately because I found a strand of pearls in a thrift shop that are remarkably  "different" from my akoyas and my run of the mill freshwaters.  (Don't get me wrong, I love ALL pearls)  but the orient and luster of this particular strand is so crazy amazing that it led me to "search the net" and of course, I ran across the Persian gulf pearls.  Probably just wishful thinking really.



I’d love to see your pearls, they sound lovely. You never know what you can find in Thrift stores. I’ve seen a lot of amazing finds there [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I hope I didn’t offend anyone by mentioning karipearl. She is the only one I know that has certified pearls or will have them certified by GIA. Having them certified is very important.


----------



## MayyaS

Cyanide Rose said:


> I hope I didn’t offend anyone by mentioning karipearl. She is the only one I know that has certified pearls or will have them certified by GIA. Having them certified is very important.


I personally find this information very helpful) she has amazing pieces. I wish the interface was a bit more user friendly, but I was planning on pearl studs, and now consider this shop as an option

As for my previous reply, I just had no clue pearl might reach 36k usd price tag... it was surprising


----------



## Molly0

Cyanide Rose said:


> I hope I didn’t offend anyone by mentioning karipearl. She is the only one I know that has certified pearls or will have them certified by GIA. Having them certified is very important.


Not offensive at all!  I have spent ages pouring over pearls on that site. 
I'd love to see a pic of your pearl as well!
I'll attach some pics but darn, I just can't seem to capture the orient or the lustre but they do outshine my akoyas.


----------



## Molly0

Cyanide Rose said:


> I’d love to see your pearls, they sound lovely. You never know what you can find in Thrift stores. I’ve seen a lot of amazing finds there [emoji4]


Yes you can!  I have been very lucky over the years!  
When I found these pearls they were weirdly absolutely filthy!  lol!  I gently washed them and washed them, then restrung them myself.  So the stringing is not professional. Another strange thing about them is the clasp states "silver" instead of 925, which I assume means they are either from another continent or quite old.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3834879
> View attachment 3834880
> 
> Not offensive at all!  I have spent ages pouring over pearls on that site.
> I'd love to see a pic of your pearl as well!
> I'll attach some pics but darn, I just can't seem to capture the orient or the lustre but they do outshine my akoyas.





Molly0 said:


> Yes you can!  I have been very lucky over the years!
> When I found these pearls they were weirdly absolutely filthy!  lol!  I gently washed them and washed them, then restrung them myself.  So the stringing is not professional. Another strange thing about them is the clasp states "silver" instead of 925, which I assume means they are either from another continent or quite old.



They are gorgeous! I can see why you love them [emoji4] They look like an older strand to me and they found their way to a great home. I love when there is a pearl, gem or diamond on the clasp, it’s like an extra little bit of elegance. Your restringing of your pearls looks great! I restring my pearls too, although my latest attempt is taking forever. It’s late so it’s dark. I will have to take some photos tomorrow. But here are some photos of what I am restringing now.  The last photo is a pin that I had turned into a pendant.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

MayyaS said:


> I personally find this information very helpful) she has amazing pieces. I wish the interface was a bit more user friendly, but I was planning on pearl studs, and now consider this shop as an option
> 
> As for my previous reply, I just had no clue pearl might reach 36k usd price tag... it was surprising



I was shocked too when I first started my obsession with pearls. I really love the conch and the Basra  pearls, but they are all beautiful in their own way [emoji4]


----------



## Molly0

Cyanide Rose said:


> They are gorgeous! I can see why you love them [emoji4] They look like an older strand to me and they found their way to a great home. I love when there is a pearl, gem or diamond on the clasp, it’s like an extra little bit of elegance. Your restringing of your pearls looks great! I restring my pearls too, although my latest attempt is taking forever. It’s late so it’s dark. I will have to take some photos tomorrow. But here are some photos of what I am restringing now.  The last photo is a pin that I had turned into a pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835101
> View attachment 3835103
> View attachment 3835104
> View attachment 3835106


Thanks for sharing! Love them!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I wore these keshi pearls today.  Boy, was it a hot one today. I hope everyone had a great day [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3834879
> View attachment 3834880
> 
> Not offensive at all!  I have spent ages pouring over pearls on that site.
> I'd love to see a pic of your pearl as well!
> I'll attach some pics but darn, I just can't seem to capture the orient or the lustre but they do outshine my akoyas.



Molly, did you put any olive oil or anything like that on your pearls after you cleaned them? I haven’t cleaned pearls in so long, I think I might be confusing the cleaning process with amber or Jade. I know it’s mild soap like baby soap but I’m not sure of the process after that and your pearls after you cleaned them look amazing.


----------



## Molly0

Cyanide Rose said:


> Molly, did you put any olive oil or anything like that on your pearls after you cleaned them? I haven’t cleaned pearls in so long, I think I might be confusing the cleaning process with amber or Jade. I know it’s mild soap like baby soap but I’m not sure of the process after that and your pearls after you cleaned them look amazing.


No, didn't put anything on them. I do put oil on jade and amber but I haven't heard of that for pearls. Do you put oil on your pearls?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Molly0 said:


> No, didn't put anything on them. I do put oil on jade and amber but I haven't heard of that for pearls. Do you put oil on your pearls?



My apologies, I wanted to clean some pearls and I couldn’t remember how to clean them. You cleaned yours so well, I wanted to ask you to be sure. But oil sound crazy now, since you have to wipe them down after wear. Thank goodness I didn’t do that to them. Insomnia is killing my memory.  I remembered pearl guides site and checked there. It was distilled water and mild soap. It said use acetone on extremely dirty pearls. Olive oil is for extremely dirty jade. I have been dealing with jade for so long, I forgot how to clean pearls. I’m back on track now. Thanks so much Molly0 [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I wore these akoyas today. Today is a much nicer day, weather wise. Enjoy your day [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Just wore these today..... it’s really cold, so I wore a scarf. Have a great weekend [emoji5]


----------



## piosavsfan

These are two simple Tahitian pearl rings - one with a grey pearl and one with a blue/green pearl. I took the picture of them together because it's hard to see the difference in color and size in individual pics.


----------



## piosavsfan

A couple of better pictures of the grey tahitian. It is 12.3 mm. Excuse my nails, they are in recovery from acrylics.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> These are two simple Tahitian pearl rings - one with a grey pearl and one with a blue/green pearl. I took the picture of them together because it's hard to see the difference in color and size in individual pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3840755





piosavsfan said:


> A couple of better pictures of the grey tahitian. It is 12.3 mm. Excuse my nails, they are in recovery from acrylics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841344
> View attachment 3841345



They are gorgeous, what are the bands made out of? Their simplicity really showcases the Tahitian pearl so well [emoji4]


----------



## piosavsfan

Cyanide Rose said:


> They are gorgeous, what are the bands made out of? Their simplicity really showcases the Tahitian pearl so well [emoji4]


Thank you! The bands are silver.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> Thank you! The bands are silver.



Thanks piosavsfan, they are quite lovely [emoji5]


----------



## SmokieDragon

I'm a fan of Tahitian pearls and would like to know if it's better to have a Tahitian strand which is "silver with subtle peacock overtones" or "dark green with blue overtones". Basically, I'm trying to decide between this https://www.pearlparadise.com/colle...silver-peacock-oval-tahitian-pearl-necklace-1 and this https://www.pearlparadise.com/colle...-9-9-mm-aa-green-oval-tahitian-pearl-necklace

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Newchanel

piosavsfan said:


> A couple of better pictures of the grey tahitian. It is 12.3 mm. Excuse my nails, they are in recovery from acrylics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841344
> View attachment 3841345



I love the colour! Where did you get it from?


----------



## piosavsfan

Newchanel said:


> I love the colour! Where did you get it from?


Thank you. It is from Kojima.


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> I'm a fan of Tahitian pearls and would like to know if it's better to have a Tahitian strand which is "silver with subtle peacock overtones" or "dark green with blue overtones". Basically, I'm trying to decide between this https://www.pearlparadise.com/colle...silver-peacock-oval-tahitian-pearl-necklace-1 and this https://www.pearlparadise.com/colle...-9-9-mm-aa-green-oval-tahitian-pearl-necklace
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It really depends on which colors you prefer & which one you will get the most wear from.  I have an 18 inch strand of multi color rounds with all different color orients that I wear all the time.  I've been looking into some longer strands with the green, blue & aubergine orients.  I have found that Tahitians tend to take on some of the colors of what ever you are wearing.  Both strands you are looking at are quite lovely but it really depends on which color you think you will wear the most.  Please let us know what you decide.


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> I'm a fan of Tahitian pearls and would like to know if it's better to have a Tahitian strand which is "silver with subtle peacock overtones" or "dark green with blue overtones". Basically, I'm trying to decide between this https://www.pearlparadise.com/colle...silver-peacock-oval-tahitian-pearl-necklace-1 and this https://www.pearlparadise.com/colle...-9-9-mm-aa-green-oval-tahitian-pearl-necklace
> 
> Thanks in advance!


i agree with cdtracing.  It all depends on what colors make your heart sing.  I have a darker strand.  My sister just got a silver one.  We both love our chosen colors, but that isn't to say we don't want other colors too.  Tahitians are addicting!


----------



## TXLVlove

My latest baby.   I refer to it as Big Bertha!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> I'm a fan of Tahitian pearls and would like to know if it's better to have a Tahitian strand which is "silver with subtle peacock overtones" or "dark green with blue overtones". Basically, I'm trying to decide between this https://www.pearlparadise.com/colle...silver-peacock-oval-tahitian-pearl-necklace-1 and this https://www.pearlparadise.com/colle...-9-9-mm-aa-green-oval-tahitian-pearl-necklace
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You can ask them to send you additional photos of the strands you are interested in.  Also, you can call and get their opinion on what would look best with your skin tone.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> It really depends on which colors you prefer & which one you will get the most wear from.  I have an 18 inch strand of multi color rounds with all different color orients that I wear all the time.  I've been looking into some longer strands with the green, blue & aubergine orients.  I have found that Tahitians tend to take on some of the colors of what ever you are wearing.  Both strands you are looking at are quite lovely but it really depends on which color you think you will wear the most.  Please let us know what you decide.



Thanks so much! I will have to think harder about this. I'd never even considered a multi-coloured one before this  



TXLVlove said:


> i agree with cdtracing.  It all depends on what colors make your heart sing.  I have a darker strand.  My sister just got a silver one.  We both love our chosen colors, but that isn't to say we don't want other colors too.  Tahitians are addicting!
> 
> You can ask them to send you additional photos of the strands you are interested in.  Also, you can call and get their opinion on what would look best with your skin tone.



Thanks so much! I have emailed them to send additional photos. Seeing that it's already the weekend now, I will have to be patient and wait for Monday. I'm in a time zone which is 15 hours ahead. It will be a long Monday haha!

I also sent them this photo of me wearing a silver Tahitian pearl pendant which I bought from them so they have an idea of my skin tone:


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> I'm a fan of Tahitian pearls and would like to know if it's better to have a Tahitian strand which is "silver with subtle peacock overtones" or "dark green with blue overtones". Basically, I'm trying to decide between this https://www.pearlparadise.com/colle...silver-peacock-oval-tahitian-pearl-necklace-1 and this https://www.pearlparadise.com/colle...-9-9-mm-aa-green-oval-tahitian-pearl-necklace
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Get both, try them and send the one you don't like back within 90 days.

Personally I love the silver one.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Get both, try them and send the one you don't like back within 90 days.
> 
> Personally I love the silver one.


That's a great idea, Suchi.  That way, SmokieDragon can see for herself which color looks best with her skin tone & which one she likes better.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> That's a great idea, Suchi.  That way, SmokieDragon can see for herself which color looks best with her skin tone & which one she likes better.


I so love pearl paradise. If only they shipped to my country I would have had a huge loot of pearls till now 
Just saw a cherry tahitian strand on sale that blew me away. Here's a photo


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I purchased peal earrings and a pearl necklace to give to my mom for her birthday. I have had several people tell me it is bad luck to give pearls as a gift or wear pearls on your wedding day. I'm not superstitious but I'm curious... Have any of you heard this?


----------



## cdtracing

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I purchased peal earrings and a pearl necklace to give to my mom for her birthday. I have had several people tell me it is bad luck to give pearls as a gift or wear pearls on your wedding day. I'm not superstitious but I'm curious... Have any of you heard this?



There are all kinds of superstitions about jewelry & gemstones.  It really depends on the culture you come from.  I'm not superstitious & I've worn pearls for decades.  I've bought pearls for myself, been given pearls, & have given pearls as gifts to others.  It's a Southern thing.  I've never had a problem with my pearls or have ever felt they were bad luck.  In fact, I think pearls become more beautiful the more they're worn.  I'm a June baby so pearls are my birthstone.  I also have a couple pieces of Opal jewelry, as well as Jade, Sapphires, Rubies, ect.  I say wear what makes your heart sing!  Jewelry is made to be worn & enjoyed, not hidden away.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> I so love pearl paradise. If only they shipped to my country I would have had a huge loot of pearls till now
> Just saw a cherry tahitian strand on sale that blew me away. Here's a photo


I love Cherry Tahitians!!!  The color is so rich!!


----------



## Joule

SmokieDragon said:


> I'm a fan of Tahitian pearls and would like to know if it's better to have a Tahitian strand which is "silver with subtle peacock overtones" or "dark green with blue overtones". Basically, I'm trying to decide between this https://www.pearlparadise.com/colle...silver-peacock-oval-tahitian-pearl-necklace-1 and this https://www.pearlparadise.com/colle...-9-9-mm-aa-green-oval-tahitian-pearl-necklace
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Lucky you - what a choice!

I agree with suchi. Try them both on if possible. Pearls often look different in person.

If you really can't make a decision, get them both. Then post many, many pictures.


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Get both, try them and send the one you don't like back within 90 days.
> 
> Personally I love the silver one.
> 
> I so love pearl paradise. If only they shipped to my country I would have had a huge loot of pearls till now
> Just saw a cherry tahitian strand on sale that blew me away. Here's a photo



That's a great idea  I have a strong feeling if I get them both, both will stay with me because Tahitians come in so many colours that most likely I would get the other one down the road anyway! 

Too bad Pearl Paradise doesn't ship to your country. Hope that they will some day soon! That cherry Tahitian is TDF!




Joule said:


> Lucky you - what a choice!
> 
> I agree with suchi. Try them both on if possible. Pearls often look different in person.
> 
> If you really can't make a decision, get them both. Then post many, many pictures.



Yes, I'm beginning to see the wisdom in getting both, hehe! With the rich array of colours, I think it would be hard to have just 1


----------



## cdtracing

Pearls, pearls, pearls for church & brunch today.....South Seas & Akoya.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Pearls, pearls, pearls for church & brunch today.....South Seas & Akoya.
> View attachment 3847344
> View attachment 3847345



Just lovely! Looking at all these pearls is such a treat! I don't get to see many ladies IRL wearing pearls so am plenty grateful


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> Pearls, pearls, pearls for church & brunch today.....South Seas & Akoya.
> View attachment 3847344
> View attachment 3847345



Gorgeous pearls CD! That ring is TDF [emoji173]️


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Just lovely! Looking at all these pearls is such a treat! I don't get to see many ladies IRL wearing pearls so am plenty grateful



Thanks, SmokieDragon!  I live in the South so women wear pearl quite often here, especially to church, out to dinner, ect.  I got a lot of compliments at the restaurant where we ate brunch.  Saw several pearl wearers there.



Cyanide Rose said:


> Gorgeous pearls CD! That ring is TDF [emoji173]️



Thank you, Cyanide Rose!  The ring makes me think of a crown with the pearl recessed into the setting.  It's great protection for the pearl since the ring sits high on the finger.  Rubies are my oldest son't birthstone.


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Akoya strand and freshwater wrap bracelet today (or rather yesterday by now)


----------



## Joule

cdtracing said:


> Pearls, pearls, pearls for church & brunch today.....South Seas & Akoya.
> View attachment 3847344
> View attachment 3847345


I just love your collection. Such a treat to see your pictures.


----------



## cdtracing

Joule said:


> I just love your collection. Such a treat to see your pictures.


Thank you, Joule!  I do believe the more you wear your pearls, the more lustrious they look.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> Thanks, SmokieDragon!  I live in the South so women wear pearl quite often here, especially to church, out to dinner, ect.  I got a lot of compliments at the restaurant where we ate brunch.  Saw several pearl wearers there.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Cyanide Rose!  The ring makes me think of a crown with the pearl recessed into the setting.  It's great protection for the pearl since the ring sits high on the finger.  Rubies are my oldest son't birthstone.



Your ring looks absolutely regal [emoji4] I have been obsessed with rubies and diamonds lately. They look so amazing together, IMO [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> My Akoya strand and freshwater wrap bracelet today (or rather yesterday by now)
> 
> View attachment 3847689
> 
> View attachment 3847690



Your wrap bracelet is beautiful! I just love this style of bracelet, because you can wear it with almost anything. I purchased everything to make one with lavender jade beads eons ago and I still haven’t had the time to make it. Where did you find yours?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> Your wrap bracelet is beautiful! I just love this style of bracelet, because you can wear it with almost anything. I purchased everything to make one with lavender jade beads eons ago and I still haven’t had the time to make it. Where did you find yours?



Thanks so much! Mine is from Chan Luu. I bought it from Sands Point Shop when they had a 20% sale. https://www.sandspointshop.com/prod/CL-BS-1289/ChanLuuJewelry

The Chan Luu website also sells it directly: https://www.chanluu.com/white-pearl-wrap-bracelet-on-brown-leather/. If you sign up with them, they will give you a coupon for 10% off. Free international shipping and they will give you a 10% rebate on your next purchase.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! Mine is from Chan Luu. I bought it from Sands Point Shop when they had a 20% sale. https://www.sandspointshop.com/prod/CL-BS-1289/ChanLuuJewelry
> 
> The Chan Luu website also sells it directly: https://www.chanluu.com/white-pearl-wrap-bracelet-on-brown-leather/. If you sign up with them, they will give you a coupon for 10% off. Free international shipping and they will give you a 10% rebate on your next purchase.



Thank you so much! I really appreciate the links too [emoji5]


----------



## TXLVlove

Love all the pearl pics.  Keep them coming ladies!


----------



## Florasun

I have finally joined the Tahitian club! A birthday present from me to me


----------



## cdtracing

Florasun said:


> I have finally joined the Tahitian club! A birthday present from me to me
> View attachment 3849878


Oooooooh!!!  Those are lovely, Forasun!!!  What mm size are they?


----------



## Florasun

cdtracing said:


> Oooooooh!!!  Those are lovely, Forasun!!!  What mm size are they?


Thank you cdtracing! They are 11 to 14mm, and it is a little over 18" long. 
I had not had good luck ordering pearl strands, as I have a chubby neck and I am particular about the length, but I was able to try these on at Neiman Marcus and they fit, plus they were on sale!

I would love to order some rounds from Pearl Paradise, but for the fit thing.  Do any of you ladies know if they will add extra length?


----------



## cdtracing

Florasun said:


> Thank you cdtracing! They are 11 to 14mm, and it is a little over 18" long.
> I had not had good luck ordering pearl strands, as I have a chubby neck and I am particular about the length, but I was able to try these on at Neiman Marcus and they fit, plus they were on sale!
> 
> I would love to order some rounds from Pearl Paradise, but for the fit thing.  Do any of you ladies know if they will add extra length?



Yes, you can call them to customize the length.  Pearls of Joy will customize strand lengths as well.


----------



## TXLVlove

Your Ts are gorgeous.  Please show us neck shots!


----------



## Cams

Today I am wearing my pearls from Hong Kong


----------



## SmokieDragon

Florasun said:


> I have finally joined the Tahitian club! A birthday present from me to me
> View attachment 3849878



These are beautiful! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Joule

Florasun said:


> I have finally joined the Tahitian club! A birthday present from me to me
> View attachment 3849878


So beautiful. I hope you enjoy wearing them often!


----------



## Florasun

SmokieDragon said:


> These are beautiful! Happy Birthday!


Thank you so much!



Joule said:


> So beautiful. I hope you enjoy wearing them often!


Thank you! The first two days I didn't take them off except to shower!


----------



## TXLVlove

Just received a new strand of 19 inch 10-11mm FWP today.  The luster is amazing.  I'm so happy with them.  I put them up next to my akoyas and they could easily pass for jumbo akoyas.  I just had to show them off to y'all!


----------



## TXLVlove

woo guess I should have clicked thumbnail on my phone!  Sorry the pic is huge!


----------



## Florasun

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 3852517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just received a new strand of 19 inch 10-11mm FWP today.  The luster is amazing.  I'm so happy with them.  I put them up next to my akoyas and they could easily pass for jumbo akoyas.  I just had to show them off to y'all!



WOW! Love these!! congratulations!


----------



## Florasun

My kasumiga pearl earrings. One day I would like to get a pendant or strand to go with them.


----------



## piosavsfan

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 3852517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just received a new strand of 19 inch 10-11mm FWP today.  The luster is amazing.  I'm so happy with them.  I put them up next to my akoyas and they could easily pass for jumbo akoyas.  I just had to show them off to y'all!


Beautiful! Where did you get them?


----------



## TXLVlove

piosavsfan said:


> Beautiful! Where did you get them?


Thanks!  Super sweet seller on Easy; SakuraPearlsandGems.  She is in Arizona.  I've been communicating with her for a few months.  She actually sent me pics of two strands I was interested in.  Her prices are amazing too!


----------



## TXLVlove

autocorrect....etsy


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 3852517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just received a new strand of 19 inch 10-11mm FWP today.  The luster is amazing.  I'm so happy with them.  I put them up next to my akoyas and they could easily pass for jumbo akoyas.  I just had to show them off to y'all!



So round and lovely! Enjoy your new strand! I love the big picture, glad it's not a thumbnail hehe


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Thanks!  Super sweet seller on Easy; SakuraPearlsandGems.  She is in Arizona.  I've been communicating with her for a few months.  She actually sent me pics of two strands I was interested in.  Her prices are amazing too!



Thanks so much for letting us know! I went to her shop on Etsy and was totally blown away! I ordered some goodies such as a pink and gray FWP necklace, FWP bracelet and a wonderful set of 4 pairs of FWP earrings! Since I'm based in Malaysia, I think my goodies will take 2-3 weeks to arrive. It will be quite a wait but worth it  Pics below are from the website:


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Thanks!  Super sweet seller on Easy; SakuraPearlsandGems.  She is in Arizona.  I've been communicating with her for a few months.  She actually sent me pics of two strands I was interested in.  Her prices are amazing too!



Sakura is an awesome Etsy seller!!  Her prices are very reasonable & she's sooooo accommodating!!!  I have her saved on my favorite shop list.


----------



## cdtracing

Cams said:


> Today I am wearing my pearls from Hong Kong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3850827



Your Hong Kong Pearls are lovely & really pop against the blue.  They look like they're the perfect length on you!!!



TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 3852517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just received a new strand of 19 inch 10-11mm FWP today.  The luster is amazing.  I'm so happy with them.  I put them up next to my akoyas and they could easily pass for jumbo akoyas.  I just had to show them off to y'all!



Those look to have gorgeous luster & the size is perfect!  You wear them well!  I have been seeing some really beautiful FW with gorgeous luster lately.  I think the culturing process for FW has really improved over the last 5-6 yrs.  I have seen some from Pearls of Joy that look almost metallic because the luster is so reflective.


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much for letting us know! I went to her shop on Etsy and was totally blown away! I ordered some goodies such as a pink and gray FWP necklace, FWP bracelet and a wonderful set of 4 pairs of FWP earrings! Since I'm based in Malaysia, I think my goodies will take 2-3 weeks to arrive. It will be quite a wait but worth it  Pics below are from the website:



What a wonderful selection you chose!!!  That necklace is awesome!!  Love the pink seed pearls combined with the larger gray pearls!  You can never go wrong with a classic strand of whites & the earring colors will work with any color wardrobe!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> What a wonderful selection you chose!!!  That necklace is awesome!!  Love the pink seed pearls combined with the larger gray pearls!  You can never go wrong with a classic strand of whites & the earring colors will work with any color wardrobe!!!



Thanks so much! Will post pics when everything arrives


----------



## piosavsfan

TXLVlove said:


> Thanks!  Super sweet seller on Easy; SakuraPearlsandGems.  She is in Arizona.  I've been communicating with her for a few months.  She actually sent me pics of two strands I was interested in.  Her prices are amazing too!


Thank you! Just ordered a gift for my grandmother from Sakura.


----------



## cdtracing

I'm in discussion with Sakura about 2 pendants I'm interested in.  I want the bales changed to enhancer bales so I can wear them on pearl strands.  I really like them & now really have to decide if I want one or both.


----------



## cdtracing

cdtracing said:


> I'm in discussion with Sakura about 2 pendants I'm interested in.  I want the bales changed to enhancer bales so I can wear them on pearl strands.  I really like them & now really have to decide if I want one or both.


Update.... I've bought both pendants.  Sakura will change the bales for a nominal price increase so I decide to buy both....one is a Tahitan drop pendant & the other is a white FW in the same drop setting.  I think they will be a wonderful addition to wear by themselves on a chain or on a Pearl strand.  I will post pics when they arrive!!!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> woo guess I should have clicked thumbnail on my phone!  Sorry the pic is huge!


Don't worry about the size pic.  I love the large pictures cause then I can really see the Pearls.  Your's are beauties for sure!!


----------



## Cams

cdtracing said:


> Your Hong Kong Pearls are lovely & really pop against the blue.  They look like they're the perfect length on you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Those look to have gorgeous luster & the size is perfect!  You wear them well!  I have been seeing some really beautiful FW with gorgeous luster lately.  I think the culturing process for FW has really improved over the last 5-6 yrs.  I have seen some from Pearls of Joy that look almost metallic because the luster is so reflective.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Cams

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much for letting us know! I went to her shop on Etsy and was totally blown away! I ordered some goodies such as a pink and gray FWP necklace, FWP bracelet and a wonderful set of 4 pairs of FWP earrings! Since I'm based in Malaysia, I think my goodies will take 2-3 weeks to arrive. It will be quite a wait but worth it  Pics below are from the website:


That’s a beautiful collection congrats. They are stunning.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cams said:


> That’s a beautiful collection congrats. They are stunning.



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My 8-8.5mm FWP strand which I bought a year ago - my first pearl strand. Too bad it didn't come with individual double knots. Ladies, do you string your own pearls? Is it easy to do? Wondering where I can go for proper restringing


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> My 8-8.5mm FWP strand which I bought a year ago - my first pearl strand. Too bad it didn't come with individual double knots. Ladies, do you string your own pearls? Is it easy to do? Wondering where I can go for proper restringing


There's a tutorial in pearl guide site under lowly beaders club forum


----------



## TXLVlove

So glad you are supporting Sakura!  I have a list of things I'd like to purchase.  I have to tell you that I caught a glimpse of my new strand in the mirror today and still can't believe the luster.  They are really gorgeous.  I had asked her what she would recommend between the 10-11mm and 11-12mm,  she said the 10-11mm had almost mirror luster like akoyas so I went with them.  I am not sorry.  I plan to get a lavender strand soon!  Unless she's sold out with all you ladies snapping up items!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Update.... I've bought both pendants.  Sakura will change the bales for a nominal price increase so I decide to buy both....one is a Tahitan drop pendant & the other is a white FW in the same drop setting.  I think they will be a wonderful addition to wear by themselves on a chain or on a Pearl strand.  I will post pics when they arrive!!!


Ha!  Can't wait to see pics.  I love that drop pendant!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> So glad you are supporting Sakura!  I have a list of things I'd like to purchase.  I have to tell you that I caught a glimpse of my new strand in the mirror today and still can't believe the luster.  They are really gorgeous.  I had asked her what she would recommend between the 10-11mm and 11-12mm,  she said the 10-11mm had almost mirror luster like akoyas so I went with them.  I am not sorry.  I plan to get a lavender strand soon!  Unless she's sold out with all you ladies snapping up items!



She's got an Akoya necklace I'm interested in as well.  I may get her to customize something for me later on.  She had a gorgeous Tahitian strand that I had on my list but it's sold already.


----------



## Cams

SmokieDragon said:


> My 8-8.5mm FWP strand which I bought a year ago - my first pearl strand. Too bad it didn't come with individual double knots. Ladies, do you string your own pearls? Is it easy to do? Wondering where I can go for proper restringing
> 
> View attachment 3853898


It’s looks stunning on you. Beautiful.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> She's got an Akoya necklace I'm interested in as well.  I may get her to customize something for me later on.  She had a gorgeous Tahitian strand that I had on my list but it's sold already.


I was eyeing that as well!  Guess we will continue to stalk her site.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cams said:


> It’s looks stunning on you. Beautiful.



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ladies, there is a month-long sale going on for Tahitian pearls at pearlparadise.com. I've never seen such a wide selection of Tahitians especially pearl necklaces and they have been adding new items especially strands every week. Tahitian pearl lovers should take a look: https://www.pearlparadise.com/collections/tahitian-pearls?sort_by=created-descending#


----------



## SmokieDragon

My first Tahitian necklace from the ongoing Pearl Paradise sale. I've been wearing them around the house so far hehe


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> My first Tahitian necklace from the ongoing Pearl Paradise sale. I've been wearing them around the house so far hehe


Gorgeous and looks fab on you


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Gorgeous and looks fab on you



Thanks so much!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> My first Tahitian necklace from the ongoing Pearl Paradise sale. I've been wearing them around the house so far hehe
> 
> View attachment 3858195
> 
> View attachment 3858196


They are so beautiful.  I think I'd be wearing them everywhere!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> My first Tahitian necklace from the ongoing Pearl Paradise sale. I've been wearing them around the house so far hehe
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858195
> 
> View attachment 3858196



Those are beautiful & look really good with your skin tone!!!


----------



## Julide

SmokieDragon said:


> My first Tahitian necklace from the ongoing Pearl Paradise sale. I've been wearing them around the house so far hehe
> 
> View attachment 3858195
> 
> View attachment 3858196


Beautiful!! Congrats! what are the size of the beauties?


----------



## Cams

SmokieDragon said:


> My first Tahitian necklace from the ongoing Pearl Paradise sale. I've been wearing them around the house so far hehe
> 
> View attachment 3858195
> 
> View attachment 3858196


So beautiful and it looks stunning on you.


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> They are so beautiful.  I think I'd be wearing them everywhere!



Thanks so much! Trying to be good and saving them for my birthday next month 



cdtracing said:


> Those are beautiful & look really good with your skin tone!!!



Thanks so much! 



Julide said:


> Beautiful!! Congrats! what are the size of the beauties?



Thanks so much! These are 9.0-12.0 mm, 18" 



Cams said:


> So beautiful and it looks stunning on you.



Thanks so much!


----------



## cdtracing

I'm wearing the Tahitian drop pendant I got from Sakura.   I've been wearing it ever since it was delivered.  I wore it with my Tahitian drop earrings to my niece's bridal shower yesterday & everyone wanted to know about it so I passed along Sakura's info & Etsy site.  I just love this pearl.  The nacre is so thick & it has a metallic luster to it.  I'm wearing it today with the same earrings.  Love, Love, Love!!!!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> I'm wearing the Tahitian drop pendant I got from Sakura.   I've been wearing it ever since it was delivered.  I wore it with my Tahitian drop earrings to my niece's bridal shower yesterday & everyone wanted to know about it so I passed along Sakura's info & Etsy site.  I just love this pearl.  The nacre is so thick & it has a metallic luster to it.  I'm wearing it today with the same earrings.  Love, Love, Love!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3859425


Beautiful on you!  Did she add a detachable bail?


----------



## cdtracing

Yes, she changed out  the basic bale for an enhancer bale so I can also wear it on my Tahitian strand.  I have the white pendant coming as well.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Yes, she changed out  the basic bale for an enhancer bale so I can also wear it on my Tahitian strand.  I have the white pendant coming as well.


Can you take a close up view?


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> I'm wearing the Tahitian drop pendant I got from Sakura.   I've been wearing it ever since it was delivered.  I wore it with my Tahitian drop earrings to my niece's bridal shower yesterday & everyone wanted to know about it so I passed along Sakura's info & Etsy site.  I just love this pearl.  The nacre is so thick & it has a metallic luster to it.  I'm wearing it today with the same earrings.  Love, Love, Love!!!!



I remember this piece from her website! It's beautiful and looks fabulous on you! 

I'm a Tahitian newbie so I've got a couple of questions: how can you tell that the nacre is thick and how does a detachable bale help? Does this mean the pearl can go onto an existing necklace or a future one? Thanks so much!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Can you take a close up view?


Here ya go....


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> I remember this piece from her website! It's beautiful and looks fabulous on you!
> 
> I'm a Tahitian newbie so I've got a couple of questions: how can you tell that the nacre is thick and how does a detachable bale help? Does this mean the pearl can go onto an existing necklace or a future one? Thanks so much!



The enhancer bale opens up to accommodate  being place on a pearl strand between 2 pearls.  Gives the piece more flexibility for wearing.  As far as the nacre of a pearl, if a pearl is very reflective, it nacre is thicker.  Nacre is what the oyster or mollusk produces to coat whatever is irritating it causing a pear to form.  The longer the pearl remains in the oyster, the thicker the coating of nacre since it's coated in continual layers.  The thicker the nacre, the more reflective the pearl will be.  Hope this helps to explain.


----------



## Joule

cdtracing said:


> I'm wearing the Tahitian drop pendant I got from Sakura.   I've been wearing it ever since it was delivered.  I wore it with my Tahitian drop earrings to my niece's bridal shower yesterday & everyone wanted to know about it so I passed along Sakura's info & Etsy site.  I just love this pearl.  The nacre is so thick & it has a metallic luster to it.  I'm wearing it today with the same earrings.  Love, Love, Love!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3859425


Cdtracing, this is gorgeous! You look terrific with this pearl. I have a similar one and wear it very often with my darkest Tahitian drops. I absolutely love it and you have made a very wise purchase!


----------



## cdtracing

Thanks, Joule!  I could not be any more happier with this pendant!!!  I'm just in love with it!!!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Here ya go....
> View attachment 3859743


Thanks!  It's a lovely pearl.  I ordered a big one from another seller on eBay and absolutely love it.  I'm somewhat addicted to Tahitians right now!  My sister is coming out in a few weeks and we are going to take a stringing class.  When I was at the store I was looking at bails and saw one like yours.  It looks much better once it's attached to a gorgeous drippy drop.  Enjoy wearing your beauty.  P.S.  I hope Sakura's prices don't go up with all this attention!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> The enhancer bale opens up to accommodate  being place on a pearl strand between 2 pearls.  Gives the piece more flexibility for wearing.  As far as the nacre of a pearl, if a pearl is very reflective, it nacre is thicker.  Nacre is what the oyster or mollusk produces to coat whatever is irritating it causing a pear to form.  The longer the pearl remains in the oyster, the thicker the coating of nacre since it's coated in continual layers.  The thicker the nacre, the more reflective the pearl will be.  Hope this helps to explain.



Thanks so much for your explanation! Now I have a better understanding  of nacre and the bale  The idea of an enhancer bale is just brilliant!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much for your explanation! Now I have a better understanding  of nacre and the bale  The idea of an enhancer bale is just brilliant!


I just ordered an enhancement bail for my Tahitian d


----------



## TXLVlove

TXLVlove said:


> I just ordered an enhancement bail for my Tahitian d


Sorry accidentally hit send.  Thank you cdtracing fir a great idea!


----------



## cdtracing

A new bauble arrived today.  I've been waiting on this for about 3 months.  10x11 mm South Sea pearl octopus pendant enhancer set in Sterling Silver with green diamond eyes.  I was hoping to have this before Summer was over but there's always next summer!!!


----------



## piosavsfan

cdtracing said:


> A new bauble arrived today.  I've been waiting on this for about 3 months.  10x11 mm South Sea pearl octopus pendant enhancer set in Sterling Silver with green diamond eyes.  I was hoping to have this before Summer was over but there's always next summer!!!
> 
> View attachment 3860454


I love it! Very unique.


----------



## Joule

cdtracing said:


> A new bauble arrived today.  I've been waiting on this for about 3 months.  10x11 mm South Sea pearl octopus pendant enhancer set in Sterling Silver with green diamond eyes.  I was hoping to have this before Summer was over but there's always next summer!!!
> 
> View attachment 3860454


Ooooohhhh, cdtracing  - that's magnificent. You and surprises seem to go arm in arm...in arm...in arm...

I have my eye on a pair of GSS studs. I'm going to succumb, I can tell.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> A new bauble arrived today.  I've been waiting on this for about 3 months.  10x11 mm South Sea pearl octopus pendant enhancer set in Sterling Silver with green diamond eyes.  I was hoping to have this before Summer was over but there's always next summer!!!
> 
> View attachment 3860454



Lovely!  You are very patient to wait for 3 months!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely!  You are very patient to wait for 3 months!



The wait was for finding the right pearl...since I'm so picky.  But rest assured, my patience was getting thin.  Normally, I don't wait that long but I wanted it so bad & I wanted it to be perfect.  I may  go back later on & see if I can have another one made using a Tahitian pearl & blue diamonds for the eyes. LOL  I really am addicted & need to go spend a long time on Ban Island!!!


----------



## Joule

No guilt. Really.
Maybe.


----------



## cdtracing

My white Pearl pendant from Sakura came.  I had her add an enhancer bale to this one is as well.  It's really hard to capture the luster of this one with indoor lighting.  I'll try to take a daylight picture tomorrow.  It's skin is very smooth & very reflective.  I love Sakura's jewelry!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Joule said:


> No guilt. Really.
> Maybe.



Lovely!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> My white Pearl pendant from Sakura came.  I had her add an enhancer bale to this one is as well.  It's really hard to capture the luster of this one with indoor lighting.  I'll try to take a daylight picture tomorrow.  It's skin is very smooth & very reflective.  I love Sakura's jewelry!!
> View attachment 3863373



Lovely as well! Can't wait for the daylight picture


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely as well! Can't wait for the daylight picture


Here's one.  I have the hardest time taking pictures with my phone....I'm just not that technological I guess.   The pic does not do it justice.  It's so much prettier in person!


----------



## cdtracing

Joule said:


> No guilt. Really.
> Maybe.


Those are stunning, Joule!!  Love the deep color!!  What mm size are they?


----------



## Joule

cdtracing said:


> Those are stunning, Joule!!  Love the deep color!!  What mm size are they?


Thank you! They are 10mm and probably won't leave my ears for days.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Here's one.  I have the hardest time taking pictures with my phone....I'm just not that technological I guess.   The pic does not do it justice.  It's so much prettier in person!
> View attachment 3863868



I think it's hard to take good steady up-close shots. Still looks beautiful!


----------



## Joule

cdtracing said:


> My white Pearl pendant from Sakura came.  I had her add an enhancer bale to this one is as well.  It's really hard to capture the luster of this one with indoor lighting.  I'll try to take a daylight picture tomorrow.  It's skin is very smooth & very reflective.  I love Sakura's jewelry!!
> View attachment 3863373


That's gorgeous, cdtracing. That's one I'd wear often, too.


----------



## TXLVlove

Has anyone ever ordered from KongPearls on etsy?


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from KongPearls on etsy?


I haven't but I think some of the ladies on the thread have, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from KongPearls on etsy?


Her reputation is pretty good. I had purchased from Kongs twice, first a purple Ripple strand which was great, however I had also purchased a pair of coin pearl earrings and found one pearl in the earrings cracked on one side. It may have been a miss from the vendors side. However in PG some of the ladies had purchased from Kongs with good experience. This is a shot of the purple Ripple strand I got from Kongs.


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> Her reputation is pretty good. I had purchased from Kongs twice, first a purple Ripple strand which was great, however I had also purchased a pair of coin pearl earrings and found one pearl in the earrings cracked on one side. It may have been a miss from the vendors side. However in PG some of the ladies had purchased from Kongs with good experience. This is a shot of the purple Ripple strand I got from Kongs.


Thx.   Your ripples are gorgeous.   My sister has been ordering from all sorts of vendors and really hadn’t been happy with the Chinese vendors.  But there are a few items on


----------



## TXLVlove

TXLVlove said:


> Thx.   Your ripples are gorgeous.   My sister has been ordering from all sorts of vendors and really hadn’t been happy with the Chinese vendors.  But there are a few items on


Ug hit the return key on my iphone. Anyway there are a few items on The site I’m by about. I have the bags in my cart all over the world


----------



## TXLVlove

TXLVlove said:


> Ug hit the return key on my iphone. Anyway there are a few items on The site I’m by about. I have the bags in my cart all over the world


Ok note to self.  Don’t post on the iPhone.  Auto correct and mini keys are not your friends!


----------



## BigPurseSue

There's a 20 percent off sale happening on PearlParadise.com. Everything on the site. The sale ends tomorrow, Oct. 31, at midnight.


----------



## SmokieDragon

South Sea necklace sale on Pearls of Joy: https://www.pearlsofjoy.com/South-S...B5YWhvby5jb20uc2c=&utm_source=Master+Segment+


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> Her reputation is pretty good. I had purchased from Kongs twice, first a purple Ripple strand which was great, however I had also purchased a pair of coin pearl earrings and found one pearl in the earrings cracked on one side. It may have been a miss from the vendors side. However in PG some of the ladies had purchased from Kongs with good experience. This is a shot of the purple Ripple strand I got from Kongs.


I'd love to see neck shots of your beauty!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My FW bracelet from SakuraPearlsAndGems. The luster is amazing! Was admiring it the whole day yesterday


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> My FW bracelet from SakuraPearlsAndGems. The luster is amazing! Was admiring it the whole day yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3867703


I know what you mean!  When I opened my box and saw my necklace I actually exclaimed, "Holy Crap!"  I couldn't stop looking at it either!  Enjoy your beauty


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> I know what you mean!  When I opened my box and saw my necklace I actually exclaimed, "Holy Crap!"  I couldn't stop looking at it either!  Enjoy your beauty



Thanks! 

We are going to be necklace twins!! I also bought the same necklace in 20". I will probably receive it on Friday or next Monday! Can't wait!!! Thanks to your post!

With my Tahitian and Smokey Quartz bracelet which I just received today:



My collection has grown since discovering this lovely forum. Thank you, ladies!!!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> My FW bracelet from SakuraPearlsAndGems. The luster is amazing! Was admiring it the whole day yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3867703





SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks!
> 
> We are going to be necklace twins!! I also bought the same necklace in 20". I will probably receive it on Friday or next Monday! Can't wait!!! Thanks to your post!
> 
> With my Tahitian and Smokey Quartz bracelet which I just received today:
> View attachment 3867901
> 
> 
> My collection has grown since discovering this lovely forum. Thank you, ladies!!!



Beautiful bracelets, SmokieDragon!!!  The luster on both is incredible!!  Enjoy your lovelies!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Beautiful bracelets, SmokieDragon!!!  The luster on both is incredible!!  Enjoy your lovelies!!!



Thanks so much! I sure will


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ladies, I'm wondering how your sterling silver pearl items have held up over time. Has there been any darkening or tarnishing? Do you have to polish the sterling silver of your pearl items? Just asking because I'm a pearl-sterling silver newbie. Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Ladies, I'm wondering how your sterling silver pearl items have held up over time. Has there been any darkening or tarnishing? Do you have to polish the sterling silver of your pearl items? Just asking because I'm a pearl-sterling silver newbie. Thanks!


Most of mine are rhodium plated so there's no issue of tarnishing.  I also keep my silver jewelry in jewelry cases that are made to minimize tarnish.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Most of mine are rhodium plated so there's no issue of tarnishing.  I also keep my silver jewelry in jewelry cases that are made to minimize tarnish.



Oic! I didn't realise that there are such jewelry cases


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Oic! I didn't realise that there are such jewelry cases


HSN sells them.  They're called Prestige jewelry boxes.  They come in different sizes & they're stackable.  You can also find them on Ebay.  There may be other companies that make them but I have found these work well for me.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> HSN sells them.  They're called Prestige jewelry boxes.  They come in different sizes & they're stackable.  You can also find them on Ebay.  There may be other companies that make them but I have found these work well for me.



Thanks so much! Will check them out


----------



## Cyanide Rose

[emoji173]️ all the gorgeous pearls [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi fellow pearl lovers [emoji4] I just wanted to share my bracelet. It was a pain in the bum to restring, but I’m so glad I found this at an estate auction. I have really been into vintage pieces lately. I wish I knew more about this piece, but unfortunately the stamp has been scratched off. I really love the luster [emoji5] 

Edited to add that I still have a couple strands left to restring, but I really wanted to wear this today.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> HSN sells them.  They're called Prestige jewelry boxes.  They come in different sizes & they're stackable.  You can also find them on Ebay.  There may be other companies that make them but I have found these work well for me.



I will definitely check those out because I purchased a few from the home store and they are not the best. Thanks CD [emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi fellow pearl lovers [emoji4] I just wanted to share my bracelet. It was a pain in the bum to restring, but I’m so glad I found this at an estate auction. I have really been into vintage pieces lately. I wish I knew more about this piece, but unfortunately the stamp has been scratched off. I really love the luster [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3871919
> View attachment 3871920
> View attachment 3871921



How beautiful, CR!!  You did an awesome job restringing it.  It doesn't even look the same as when you first got it!!!  Wow, what a difference!!  I love the combination of pearls & jade!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> How beautiful, CR!!  You did an awesome job restringing it.  It doesn't even look the same as when you first got it!!!  Wow, what a difference!!  I love the combination of pearls & jade!!



Thanks so much CD! I still have a couple strands left to redo, but I really wanted to wear it today. It was just too pretty to sit in the box [emoji5]


----------



## TXLVlove

I just finished restringing my first pearl strand!  Watched some YouTube videos and ordered Beaders Secret from Pattye on etsy.  WooHoo, I'm going to restring my Sakura strand next (purchased a bigger clasp!).  Will post pics when I'm finished.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

TXLVlove said:


> I just finished restringing my first pearl strand!  Watched some YouTube videos and ordered Beaders Secret from Pattye on etsy.  WooHoo, I'm going to restring my Sakura strand next (purchased a bigger clasp!).  Will post pics when I'm finished.



Great TXLV! I can’t wait to see the finished product. Sometimes it takes my a while to find the right clasp, I see you found one. Where did you find it? I’m looking for a bigger clasp myself. [emoji4] 

I rescued an old Akoya strand from my friends junk drawer. I hope to finish restringing them tomorrow. My fingers are not made for these little pearls lol.


----------



## cdtracing

Cyanide Rose said:


> I will definitely check those out because I purchased a few from the home store and they are not the best. Thanks CD [emoji4]



I have some silver jewelry going back to the 60's so they're not rhodium plated.  I polished all my silver jewelry before I put them in the cases.  When I wear something, I wipe it down with a silver cloth before putting it away.  The key is keeping the cases closed when not taking something out or putting it in.  Mine have clear plastic windows so I can see what's in each case without opening it.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> I have some silver jewelry going back to the 60's so they're not rhodium plated.  I polished all my silver jewelry before I put them in the cases.  When I wear something, I wipe it down with a silver cloth before putting it away.  The key is keeping the cases closed when not taking something out or putting it in.  Mine have clear plastic windows so I can see what's in each case without opening it.



That’s probably what I have been doing wrong. It has a plastic sheet that covers it, but I don’t always put it back. Thanks so much for your help. I will definitely remember to cover it back up in the future [emoji4]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi fellow pearl lovers [emoji4] I just wanted to share my bracelet. It was a pain in the bum to restring, but I’m so glad I found this at an estate auction. I have really been into vintage pieces lately. I wish I knew more about this piece, but unfortunately the stamp has been scratched off. I really love the luster [emoji5]
> 
> Edited to add that I still have a couple strands left to restring, but I really wanted to wear this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3871919
> View attachment 3871920
> View attachment 3871921



Lovely combination of pearls and jade!  Well done!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> I just finished restringing my first pearl strand!  Watched some YouTube videos and ordered Beaders Secret from Pattye on etsy.  WooHoo, I'm going to restring my Sakura strand next (purchased a bigger clasp!).  Will post pics when I'm finished.



Oh wow! Congrats on your first restringing! 

I was struggling with the clasp on my Sakura strand too! I cut my nails and finally I was able to close it but mind you, this was just trying out the clasp without putting on the necklace cos my hair was wet. How do you change the clasp? What sort of new clasp did you get - did you opt for a bigger ball?


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> I have some silver jewelry going back to the 60's so they're not rhodium plated.  I polished all my silver jewelry before I put them in the cases.  When I wear something, I wipe it down with a silver cloth before putting it away.  The key is keeping the cases closed when not taking something out or putting it in.  Mine have clear plastic windows so I can see what's in each case without opening it.



Ok, I'm a real newbie - I didn't realise there are silver cloths! Thanks so much for enlightening me


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Ok, I'm a real newbie - I didn't realise there are silver cloths! Thanks so much for enlightening me


Yes, there are cloths to polish gold, too.  I have both!!


----------



## TXLVlove

I purchased a few different clasps.  For my Sakura pearls I got what pearl paradise refers to as an orbit clasp.  I ordered the rhodium plated one so it wouldn't tarnish.  But it's actually  a bit smaller than I wanted.  It's still better than the previous clasp.  I'm in the middle of stringing them right now.  I'll post when I get them done...hopefully tonight!


----------



## TXLVlove

Bella findings


----------



## TXLVlove

Just finished restringing with my new clasp.  [emoji41]


----------



## TXLVlove

Close up of the clasp


----------



## TXLVlove

Sorry, I told you the wrong place for clasps. I purchased the push clasp at RioGrande.com


----------



## cdtracing

Wore my Sakura Tahitain drop pendant on my multi color Tahitian strand with drop Tahitian earrings while out shopping & errand running today.  Got lots of compliments!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

TXLVlove said:


> Close up of the clasp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3872820





cdtracing said:


> Wore my Sakura Tahitain drop pendant on my multi color Tahitian strand with drop Tahitian earrings while out shopping & errand running today.  Got lots of compliments!
> View attachment 3872835



Excellent job TXLV! It came out wonderful [emoji4]

WOW CD! I can see why, it’s TDF! Gorgeous [emoji5]


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Close up of the clasp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3872820



It looks amazing with the new clasp! My fingers wish for such a clasp too haha! You have given me inspiration to learn pearl restringing!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Wore my Sakura Tahitain drop pendant on my multi color Tahitian strand with drop Tahitian earrings while out shopping & errand running today.  Got lots of compliments!
> View attachment 3872835



Looking great! I now think of these enhancer bales as the equivalent of clip-on earrings for necklaces haha


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> It looks amazing with the new clasp! My fingers wish for such a clasp too haha! You have given me inspiration to learn pearl restringing!


Watch YouTube!  Took me a few times to get it right but now I'm not afraid to cut apart strands to redo them.  My mom just spend $150 having her SSP strand restrung.  My supplies I ordered off etsy cost $16!  Clasp was $18!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking great! I now think of these enhancer bales as the equivalent of clip-on earrings for necklaces haha


I agree. I actually ordered one online but it was super small.  I'm going to be in Los Angeles over Thanksgiving break so I'm heading to Bella Findings to search for a few bails.  Hope I can find something that will work!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Watch YouTube!  Took me a few times to get it right but now I'm not afraid to cut apart strands to redo them.  My mom just spend $150 having her SSP strand restrung.  My supplies I ordered off etsy cost $16!  Clasp was $18!



Well done! In the long run, it really makes sense to do our own restringing - $150 is not cheap, LOL


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> I agree. I actually ordered one online but it was super small.  I'm going to be in Los Angeles over Thanksgiving break so I'm heading to Bella Findings to search for a few bails.  Hope I can find something that will work!



Good luck with your search! Maybe you can get some good Black Friday deals


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Good luck with your search! Maybe you can get some good Black Friday deals


Ha, I'll be back in TX so probably just shop in my jammies online!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Ha, I'll be back in TX so probably just shop in my jammies online!



I think we will all be stalking pearl websites that day haha!

With my Tahitians today


----------



## TXLVlove

I'm dreaming of a strand of drop tahitians!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> I think we will all be stalking pearl websites that day haha!
> 
> With my Tahitians today
> View attachment 3874003


Beautiful!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks so much!  I've been so happy with all my pearl items that I've been wearing them daily


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon,
could you share where you purchased your Tahitians??? TIA


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> SmokieDragon,
> could you share where you purchased your Tahitians??? TIA



Of course! I got my strand from Pearl Paradise. They have a lot of choice and each strand has its own site i.e. the strand in the photo is the one you'll get. I nearly went crazy deciding haha!

After my purchase from Pearl Paradise, I also discovered tahitianpearls.biz and pearloasis.com which have a lot of Tahitians but for someone based in Asia, international buying is not easy on the former and international shipping is expensive on the latter. But since you're in the US, no issues so you may want to check those out too.


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Of course! I got my strand from Pearl Paradise. They have a lot of choice and each strand has its own site i.e. the strand in the photo is the one you'll get. I nearly went crazy deciding haha!
> 
> After my purchase from Pearl Paradise, I also discovered tahitianpearls.biz and pearloasis.com which have a lot of Tahitians but for someone based in Asia, international buying is not easy on the former and international shipping is expensive on the latter. But since you're in the US, no issues so you may want to check those out too.


thanks!  I actually purchased my Tahitians from PearlOasis.  Your strand is so lovely.  I've been stalking PearlParadise for months!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> thanks!  I actually purchased my Tahitians from PearlOasis.  Your strand is so lovely.  I've been stalking PearlParadise for months!



Oic and thanks so much! Well my strand was the result of stalking too haha! Have you signed up for emails with Pearl Paradise? Then you will get to know when they have their monthly promotions. Another reason why I like PP is they give us Pearl Points which is effectively a 10% rebate. They also send me emails to review my purchases and by doing so, they give me 1000 pearl points which has a value of $10. Excellent! https://www.pearlparadise.com/pages/welcome-to-the-loyalty-program


----------



## cdtracing

Went to dinner with DH & some friends.  Wore my SS octopus enhancer along with white pearl dangle earrings & white SS pearl ring.  I recently found this necklace way back in the safe.  I haven't worn it since the 90's & forgot I even had it.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Pearlparadise has a 25 percent off sale on golden South Seas pearls.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Went to dinner with DH & some friends.  Wore my SS octopus enhancer along with white pearl dangle earrings & white SS pearl ring.  I recently found this necklace way back in the safe.  I haven't worn it since the 90's & forgot I even had it.
> 
> View attachment 3877556



Looking great! 

My heart skipped a beat when I first read "necklace, safe, 1990s" then I realised you're not talking about a pearl necklace but a gold necklace haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

Happy about this double-strand bracelet I managed to snag for a good price this weekend


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Happy about this double-strand bracelet I managed to snag for a good price this weekend
> 
> View attachment 3877712


Beautiful, SD!  I just love getting pearl bargains.   As far as a 90's pearl necklace, I got my 22" 7-7.5 mm Japanese Akoya necklace during that time.  It still has the fish hook clasp so when the time comes, I'm changing the clasp to something easier to manage.  In fact, I'll probably do that to all my strands over time.  Right now, the only one that needs restringing is my 20" Akoya.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Went to dinner with DH & some friends.  Wore my SS octopus enhancer along with white pearl dangle earrings & white SS pearl ring.  I recently found this necklace way back in the safe.  I haven't worn it since the 90's & forgot I even had it.
> 
> View attachment 3877556


Where can I get a magic safe that has treasures buried in the back???  Your necklace is so cute with the little octo baby.
I also loved your Tahitian combo  the other day.


----------



## TXLVlove

My sister was out this weekend and gave me a few treasures for my birthday: fireball/Keishi  necklace and a pair of huge fwp studs.


----------



## TXLVlove

Ug Sorry for the double pictures...I thought I'd deleted the first ones.


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 3878091
> View attachment 3878090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister was out this weekend and gave me a few treasures for my birthday: fireball/Keishi  necklace and a pair of huge fwp studs.


Love the luster!!!!  Go Sis!!!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Where can I get a magic safe that has treasures buried in the back???  Your necklace is so cute with the little octo baby.
> I also loved your Tahitian combo  the other day.



Thanks, TXLV!!  We really do need to clean out & reorganize that safe.  The other 2 are fine but the big one has become a catch all with DH putting things in there saying he's going to organize it later.  I do put jewelry in it when the other 2 are full.  There's no telling what's hidden in it.  We use it for when we go out of town for a couple of weeks or so.  It's bolted to the concrete floor so it's not going anywhere.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> Thanks, TXLV!!  We really do need to clean out & reorganize that safe.  The other 2 are fine but the big one has become a catch all with DH putting things in there saying he's going to organize it later.  I do put jewelry in it when the other 2 are full.  There's no telling what's hidden in it.  We use it for when we go out of town for a couple of weeks or so.  It's bolted to the concrete floor so it's not going anywhere.



I really do need to get a safe. Question CD, do you put water in with your pearls? I was told not to put pearls in a safe, because they can dry out. I have left them in plastic baggies when moving, which I’m sure is just as bad.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I finally finished restringing these akoyas that I rescued from my friends shop for the second time. The silk thread broke when I was almost finished the first time. I usually use 8lb fishing line but since these were vintage, I thought I’d stay true to the era. They ended up being a bit over 22 inches long.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 3878091
> View attachment 3878090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister was out this weekend and gave me a few treasures for my birthday: fireball/Keishi  necklace and a pair of huge fwp studs.



This is truly gorgeous! The color is amazing! What a pretty great sister you have [emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

Cyanide Rose said:


> I really do need to get a safe. Question CD, do you put water in with your pearls? I was told not to put pearls in a safe, because they can dry out. I have left them in plastic baggies when moving, which I’m sure is just as bad.


No, I don't leave them in there that long.  If I had to store them for a long time trip, I take them to my jeweler for safe keeping.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Beautiful, SD!  I just love getting pearl bargains.   As far as a 90's pearl necklace, I got my 22" 7-7.5 mm Japanese Akoya necklace during that time.  It still has the fish hook clasp so when the time comes, I'm changing the clasp to something easier to manage.  In fact, I'll probably do that to all my strands over time.  Right now, the only one that needs restringing is my 20" Akoya.



Thanks so much!  I actually like fish hook clasps but have become really used to ball clasps. I hope that I can take great care of my pearls like you


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 3878091
> View attachment 3878090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister was out this weekend and gave me a few treasures for my birthday: fireball/Keishi  necklace and a pair of huge fwp studs.



Beautiful pieces! The fireball/Keshi tin cup necklace has great luster! Are you a Scorpio? If you are, me too! Happy Birthday!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cyanide Rose said:


> I finally finished restringing these akoyas that I rescued from my friends shop for the second time. The silk thread broke when I was almost finished the first time. I usually use 8lb fishing line but since these were vintage, I thought I’d stay true to the era. They ended up being a bit over 22 inches long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878524
> View attachment 3878525



What a wonderful job! Amazing luster! Those pearls are lucky to have you as their new owner


----------



## TXLVlove

Cyanide Rose said:


> I finally finished restringing these akoyas that I rescued from my friends shop for the second time. The silk thread broke when I was almost finished the first time. I usually use 8lb fishing line but since these were vintage, I thought I’d stay true to the era. They ended up being a bit over 22 inches long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878524
> View attachment 3878525


Great job!


----------



## TXLVlove

Thanks for all the compliments! I'm usually a traditional girl when it comes to pearls so this necklace is a bit out of the box for me.  I have to find the right sweater to compliment it.  The earrings are huge.  I think they must be 13-15mm.  My sister and I were laughing (she got herself a pair as well) because they make our faces look thinner!  So go big and you look like you've lost weight!


----------



## cdtracing

Cyanide Rose said:


> I finally finished restringing these akoyas that I rescued from my friends shop for the second time. The silk thread broke when I was almost finished the first time. I usually use 8lb fishing line but since these were vintage, I thought I’d stay true to the era. They ended up being a bit over 22 inches long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878524
> View attachment 3878525


You did a great job!!  They  look awesome!!!  Will  you friend let you keep them????


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> You did a great job!!  They  look awesome!!!  Will  you friend let you keep them????



Thanks CD! Yes she gave them to me. She is not a fan of pearls, which is wonderful for me [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Thank you gals so much for your kind words [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I decided to wear this bracelet today. It’s 22K with rose cut diamonds and pearls. I need to restring this too, because the gimp is discolored, but I’m being lazy [emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

Cyanide Rose said:


> I decided to wear this bracelet today. It’s 22K with rose cut diamonds and pearls. I need to restring this too, because the gimp is discolored, but I’m being lazy [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878596
> View attachment 3878597
> View attachment 3878598


What a stunning bracelet!!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> What a stunning bracelet!!!



Thank you so much CD, it is one of my favorites [emoji16]


----------



## TXLVlove

I have been in Los Angeles for the past few days on a birthday trip.  Yesterday my sister (fellow pearl lover) and I went up to the Jewelry Mart and shopped for pearls.  I purchased a lovely circle/drop Tahitian strand and got to pick out pearls for stud earrings.  The vendor was really nice.  He drilled and assembled my earrings right in front of me.  He also walked us down the street to a woman who strung my strand while I watched (10 minutes tops) for $15!  It was a good thing I had just purchased a clasp right before we went into his office!  I'm really happy.  I picked up two orbit clasps so one went on the new strand and the other one is going on my other T strand.  Now I can hook them together if I want to wear them longer.  My sister purchased a lovely SSP and had it drilled.  She is going to make a necklace with rubies.  I'm off to catch my flight so I'll post pics when I get home!  Just wanted to share my excitement with y'all!  I know you get it!!!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> I have been in Los Angeles for the past few days on a birthday trip.  Yesterday my sister (fellow pearl lover) and I went up to the Jewelry Mart and shopped for pearls.  I purchased a lovely circle/drop Tahitian strand and got to pick out pearls for stud earrings.  The vendor was really nice.  He drilled and assembled my earrings right in front of me.  He also walked us down the street to a woman who strung my strand while I watched (10 minutes tops) for $15!  It was a good thing I had just purchased a clasp right before we went into his office!  I'm really happy.  I picked up two orbit clasps so one went on the new strand and the other one is going on my other T strand.  Now I can hook them together if I want to wear them longer.  My sister purchased a lovely SSP and had it drilled.  She is going to make a necklace with rubies.  I'm off to catch my flight so I'll post pics when I get home!  Just wanted to share my excitement with y'all!  I know you get it!!!


Can't wait to see pics of your new beauties!!


----------



## TXLVlove

Neck shot in jammies...because who doesn't wear pearls with pajamas?









 The photos don't do the pearls justice. This strand is much better quality than the first one I purchased online.  It's also extra special since I got to pick it out with my sister on my birthday!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Neck shot in jammies...because who doesn't wear pearls with pajamas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photos don't do the pearls justice. This strand is much better quality than the first one I purchased online.  It's also extra special since I got to pick it out with my sister on my birthday!


Gorgeous!!  They look lovely!! I  think pearls go great with PJ's!!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Neck shot in jammies...because who doesn't wear pearls with pajamas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photos don't do the pearls justice. This strand is much better quality than the first one I purchased online.  It's also extra special since I got to pick it out with my sister on my birthday!



Thanks for posting pics! I've been looking forward to your pics since the day you posted  Glad you found a strand you love more than your first one! Congrats and happy birthday!


----------



## TXLVlove

I'm going to take the first one apart and restring it with a few of the not so great pearls removed.  I think I'll shorten it so I can wear the two together.  I really am in love with my new strand.  It has drops and circles...my favorites!


----------



## TXLVlove

Just shortened my first strand.  Love them stacked!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Just shortened my first strand.  Love them stacked!



Lovely! They match so well!


----------



## Newchanel

I just ordered a strand of Madama pearls online. It’s a rash decision because I already have a strand of akoyas (that I paid too much for) but I can’t help feeling excited


----------



## TXLVlove

Newchanel said:


> I just ordered a strand of Madama pearls online. It’s a rash decision because I already have a strand of akoyas (that I paid too much for) but I can’t help feeling excited


Awesome.  This is a great place to share your treasures!  Can't wait to see them.


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Just shortened my first strand.  Love them stacked!


That looks fabulous!!!  You did an awesome job!!!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> That looks fabulous!!!  You did an awesome job!!!



Thanks so much!  Since I had my stringing supplies out, I decided to restring my Sakura pearls and switch out the clasp once again.  I really like this fish hook clasp.  Its bigger and easier to use.


----------



## TXLVlove

When my sis and I were at the Jewelry Mart, we saw the most gorgeous necklace made of ruby beads and one huge SSP.  My sister decided to order some rubies from India. She gave me two strands and now I am going to try to make something similar to the necklace we saw.  Of course I am going to tweak it a bit.  I just ordered some Beader's Secret so once that comes, I'll attempt to make it.  Ladies, stringing is super easy!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Thanks so much!  Since I had my stringing supplies out, I decided to restring my Sakura pearls and switch out the clasp once again.  I really like this fish hook clasp.  Its bigger and easier to use.



I love fish hook clasps! I have one on a 5.5-6mm Akoya strand and it is easy to use. Your Sakura pearls look amazing - I really thought they were Akoyas! The gold clasp also brings another dimension to the necklace!

I must get round to learning how to string - my Sakura pearls need a bigger clasp too! Do you have any special tools or equipment?


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> I love fish hook clasps! I have one on a 5.5-6mm Akoya strand and it is easy to use. Your Sakura pearls look amazing - I really thought they were Akoyas! The gold clasp also brings another dimension to the necklace!
> 
> I must get round to learning how to string - my Sakura pearls need a bigger clasp too! Do you have any special tools or equipment?


On pearl-guide.com
 there is a sub forum called the Lowly Beader's Club. They have links to youtube videos and tell you what you need.  Basically I went on etsy, ordered needles, thread, and French wire.  Then I went on RioGrande.com and ordered clasps.   I watched a few videos, took a deep breath, took a strand of pearls apart and began.  It takes a few times before you get the hang of it, but totally worth the savings and feeling of accomplishment!
Here is a link to Pattye's etsy store to order supplies.  She even has a beginner's set.
https://www.etsy.com/shop/PatriciaSaabDesigns?ref=l2-shopheader-name&section_id=22819698


----------



## TXLVlove

I just received the thread to make this necklace.  Which one do you prefer?


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> On pearl-guide.com
> there is a sub forum called the Lowly Beader's Club. They have links to youtube videos and tell you what you need.  Basically I went on etsy, ordered needles, thread, and French wire.  Then I went on RioGrande.com and ordered clasps.   I watched a few videos, took a deep breath, took a strand of pearls apart and began.  It takes a few times before you get the hang of it, but totally worth the savings and feeling of accomplishment!
> Here is a link to Pattye's etsy store to order supplies.  She even has a beginner's set.
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/PatriciaSaabDesigns?ref=l2-shopheader-name&section_id=22819698



Thanks so much! Will check this out  Am so eager to learn


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> I just received the thread to make this necklace.  Which one do you prefer?



I prefer the look of the Tahitian


----------



## Notorious Pink

I go back and forth on pearls, but just put a deposit on these earrings.... [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## TXLVlove

BBC said:


> I go back and forth on pearls, but just put a deposit on these earrings.... [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 3891978


Lovely!


----------



## SmokieDragon

BBC said:


> I go back and forth on pearls, but just put a deposit on these earrings.... [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 3891978



Beautiful!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My SSP strand


----------



## Joule

SmokieDragon said:


> My SSP strand
> 
> View attachment 3893462


Those are really beautiful, SmokieDragon. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Joule said:


> Those are really beautiful, SmokieDragon. Thank you for sharing.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Julide

BBC said:


> I go back and forth on pearls, but just put a deposit on these earrings.... [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 3891978




Wow! Please please post an ear shot! (If you can! Ear shots are hard!)


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> My SSP strand
> 
> View attachment 3893462


"Sigh"  So lovely.  I was totally lusting after them at the Jewelry Mart!  I find my list keeps getting more expensive as the weeks go by!


----------



## cdtracing

BBC said:


> I go back and forth on pearls, but just put a deposit on these earrings.... [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 3891978



WOW!!! Those are spectacular!!!!  Can't wait to see a mod shot!!!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> My SSP strand
> 
> View attachment 3893462


 Your strand is beautiful, SmokieDragon!!  They look lovely on you!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> "Sigh"  So lovely.  I was totally lusting after them at the Jewelry Mart!  I find my list keeps getting more expensive as the weeks go by!



Thanks so much! How I wish I could magically teleport to this Jewelry Mart - I think it's a wonderful place from what I've heard from you  I think pearls are so beautiful and that's why your li$t keeps growing! 



cdtracing said:


> Your strand is beautiful, SmokieDragon!!  They look lovely on you!!!



Thanks so much! Leap of faith when one buys online  Phew!


----------



## yoshikitty

TXLVlove said:


> I just received the thread to make this necklace.  Which one do you prefer?



I prefer the Tahiti pearl.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Pearl Paradise is releasing items daily at a special price as part of its 12 days of Christmas promo. Today is already Day 3 https://www.pearlparadise.com/


----------



## TXLVlove

Sorry for the sideways pic...I think when I take them with my iPhone vertically they post this way...I decided to take my long strand of Akoyas apart and make two strands that can nest.  The top one is the first one finished.  I'm awaiting the delivery of some more clasps to complete the second one.  In the meantime I'm rocking my Sakura pearls with the smaller Akoyas.  I'm off to church in my pearls!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Sorry for the sideways pic...I think when I take them with my iPhone vertically they post this way...I decided to take my long strand of Akoyas apart and make two strands that can nest.  The top one is the first one finished.  I'm awaiting the delivery of some more clasps to complete the second one.  In the meantime I'm rocking my Sakura pearls with the smaller Akoyas.  I'm off to church in my pearls!



Looking great! Can't wait to see the completed 2nd strand


----------



## Notorious Pink

Julide said:


> Wow! Please please post an ear shot! (If you can! Ear shots are hard!)





cdtracing said:


> WOW!!! Those are spectacular!!!!  Can't wait to see a mod shot!!!



Will do as soon as they are mine!!!


----------



## Newchanel

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking great! Can't wait to see the completed 2nd strand



Love how shiny they are. The lustre!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

TXLVlove said:


> Sorry for the sideways pic...I think when I take them with my iPhone vertically they post this way...I decided to take my long strand of Akoyas apart and make two strands that can nest.  The top one is the first one finished.  I'm awaiting the delivery of some more clasps to complete the second one.  In the meantime I'm rocking my Sakura pearls with the smaller Akoyas.  I'm off to church in my pearls!


WOW!


----------



## TracyLoveCats

Thank you for recommending Sakura! I just got some freshwater pearl for my boyfriend’s grandma. Hopefully she will enjoy them!


----------



## TracyLoveCats

This one is under morning light and better than the one from last night~
So hard to picture the true beauty though!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TracyLoveCats said:


> Thank you for recommending Sakura! I just got some freshwater pearl for my boyfriend’s grandma. Hopefully she will enjoy them!
> View attachment 3899739



Looks great! Sakura is a great seller


----------



## TracyLoveCats

I also got a pair of Japanese Akoya pearl earring for my mom~


Sakura’s freshwater pearls are definitely good quality but still the Akoya is so great and so beautiful in real life!


----------



## TXLVlove

Wow, the luster on the Akoyas is great!


----------



## TracyLoveCats

TXLVlove said:


> Wow, the luster on the Akoyas is great!



It is!!! I couldn’t stop looking at it and wondering why I didn’t buy anything for myself!


----------



## TXLVlove

TracyLoveCats said:


> It is!!! I couldn’t stop looking at it and wondering why I didn’t buy anything for myself!


Ha!  I might have to pick up a pair with some birthday money!  As if I need another pair of studs...I have 4 pairs and one drop pair...but I could think of them like shoes...you can never have enough!


----------



## TXLVlove

Just picked up these cuties.  I spun the wheel and got a $15 discount to boot from PearlParadise.com


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Just picked up these cuties.  I spun the wheel and got a $15 discount to boot from PearlParadise.com



Lovely! Pearls of Joy and Pure Pearls also have wheels to spin


----------



## SmokieDragon

Multicolour bracelet and necklace with souffle pearl on enhancer bale


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Multicolour bracelet and necklace with souffle pearl on enhancer bale


Love the multi color strand.  So nice of you to post!  I was missing my pearly ladies.


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Love the multi color strand.  So nice of you to post!  I was missing my pearly ladies.



Thanks so much! I got everything in my post from Sakura! So thanks to you again for introducing her to us here! And thanks too to @cdtracing for educating me about enhancer bales hehe! 

BTW, my pearl knotting kit from Pattye is on its way to me. Can't wait!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Multicolour bracelet and necklace with souffle pearl on enhancer bale


These are beautiful!!!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Multicolour bracelet and necklace with souffle pearl on enhancer bale


What size did you get?  I think I might order a strand as a little something for myself


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> These are beautiful!!!



Thanks so much!



TXLVlove said:


> What size did you get?  I think I might order a strand as a little something for myself



I got the 8-9mm for both the necklace (18") and bracelet (7")


----------



## SmokieDragon

Some pics which I didn't have a chance to post earlier. Golden SSP necklace and Tahitian Tin Cup


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Some pics which I didn't have a chance to post earlier. Golden SSP necklace and Tahitian Tin Cup


You have such a lovely collection of pearls.


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! I got everything in my post from Sakura! So thanks to you again for introducing her to us here! And thanks too to @cdtracing for educating me about enhancer bales hehe!
> 
> BTW, my pearl knotting kit from Pattye is on its way to me. Can't wait!


You will have so much fun stringing.  I have basically restrung every stand I own.  I purchased "orbit clasps" from RioGrande and redid all my strands using those clasps.  It makes all the difference in the world!  Pattye actually recommended the to me!  
https://www.riogrande.com/product/sterling-silver-oval-push-clasp/612461


----------



## TXLVlove

Have a wonderful Christmas Pearly ladies!  I'm off to NYC to spend it with my kids!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> You have such a lovely collection of pearls.
> 
> You will have so much fun stringing.  I have basically restrung every stand I own.  I purchased "orbit clasps" from RioGrande and redid all my strands using those clasps.  It makes all the difference in the world!  Pattye actually recommended the to me!
> https://www.riogrande.com/product/sterling-silver-oval-push-clasp/612461
> 
> Have a wonderful Christmas Pearly ladies!  I'm off to NYC to spend it with my kids!



Thanks so much!

When I ordered my knotting kit from Pattye, I couldn't resist also ordering a lovely pondslime pearl set she had consisting of a necklace, bracelet and earrings. The necklace and bracelet have orbit clasps - soon I will find out what these feel like hehe. Then I can decide if I should order them. In the meantime, I decided to take advantage of the Pure Pearls sale and order some fish hook clasps. If those don't work out, then off to your recommendation on Rio Grande! Thanks so much 

Have a Merry Christmas to you and all Pearly ladies on this forum!


----------



## cdtracing

Wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas filled with luxurious Pearls!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Silver-Blue Baroque Akoya Necklace

Happy New Year, my fellow pearl lovers!


----------



## ricababes

Got my 2nd pearl earrings and it’s from Tiffany & Co.


----------



## Simplyput

Got some costume pearls necklace and bracelets by Marc by Marc Jacobs 

and i got a double strand of pearls with iolite stones (someone on another board told me this) and 14k fic clasp at my local flea market for one dollar.


----------



## bagshopr

Here is (sort of) a photo of my new Mikimoto stud earrings that I bought in NYC in December. It is  hard to take a picture of one's own ear.
The earrings are 7.5 mm and do not have the pink overtone. I forget what the tone  is- gold or ivory? Anyway, I have very cool toned skin so I was certain that the pink tone would be perfect for me. But this looks so much better! And I had originally wanted 8 mm but they looked too large and drooping on my lobes, so I went for the smaller size.
I have several pairs of pearl earrings but these are my first Mikimotos and I have to admit they are my most gorgeous pearls. Any my shopping experience was lovely, with impeccable service.


----------



## Newchanel

My new pearls on my hoops - the pearls can be removed to wear the hoops on their own or with other gems. At the moment, the only other gems I have for these hoops are a pair of amethysts. I love how these pearls shine. They are 9.5mm akoyas


----------



## Joule

Newchanel said:


> My new pearls on my hoops - the pearls can be removed to wear the hoops on their own or with other gems. At the moment, the only other gems I have for these hoops are a pair of amethysts. I love how these pearls shine. They are 9.5mm akoyas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923377


These are breathtaking.


----------



## TXLVlove

Newchanel said:


> My new pearls on my hoops - the pearls can be removed to wear the hoops on their own or with other gems. At the moment, the only other gems I have for these hoops are a pair of amethysts. I love how these pearls shine. They are 9.5mm akoyas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923377


Beautiful!


----------



## Newchanel

Joule said:


> These are breathtaking.





TXLVlove said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you. Same hoops with amethysts. I have a weakness for interchangeable jewellery


----------



## piosavsfan

My new 13-15mm kasumi like pearls from Sakura. I love them, they look amazing for the price.


----------



## TXLVlove

piosavsfan said:


> My new 13-15mm kasumi like pearls from Sakura. I love them, they look amazing for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925863


Bigger is better when it comes to pearls!


----------



## cdtracing

Ladies, I'm loving these new pearl posts!!!  Keep them coming!!!  I'm still making payments on the ombré Tahitian & SS strand I put on layaway before Christmas.  I'll be posting pics as soon as it's paid for!!!  I'm so impatient to get them but I've got Christmas bills to pay for first.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Ladies, I'm loving these new pearl posts!!!  Keep them coming!!!  I'm still making payments on the ombré Tahitian & SS strand I put on layaway before Christmas.  I'll be posting pics as soon as it's paid for!!!  I'm so impatient to get them but I've got Christmas bills to pay for first.



Ok, now my imagination is running wild thinking what this lovely strand must look like - ok, I have to admit that I'm new to the term "ombre" and had to google it but I think I have an idea now what it will look like which makes me even more excited for you


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Ladies, I'm loving these new pearl posts!!!  Keep them coming!!!  I'm still making payments on the ombré Tahitian & SS strand I put on layaway before Christmas.  I'll be posting pics as soon as it's paid for!!!  I'm so impatient to get them but I've got Christmas bills to pay for first.


Can't wait to see your new treasure!


----------



## honu

Newchanel said:


> My new pearls on my hoops - the pearls can be removed to wear the hoops on their own or with other gems. At the moment, the only other gems I have for these hoops are a pair of amethysts. I love how these pearls shine. They are 9.5mm akoyas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923377



These are beautiful! Do you mind me asking where you got the hoops and pearls?


----------



## Newchanel

honu said:


> These are beautiful! Do you mind me asking where you got the hoops and pearls?



Thank you! These are made by my jeweller. She’s based in Asia.


----------



## TheMrsKwok

HI everyone, i have some dilemma here and hope someone can give me some advice. I would like to buy myself some pearl jewellery. I am eyeing Akoya pearls. My other pearl jewellery are costume jewellery. 

Should I first start off with a pearl studs and slowly add a necklace and a bracelet, (will I have color matching issue in the future?) or

Should I buy a set of pearl studs, necklace and bracelet all together (will i look over dressed to wear a set of pearls jewellery? I don’t have many formal occasions so mainly wearing it for everyday)

Thank you in advance


----------



## TXLVlove

TheMrsKwok said:


> HI everyone, i have some dilemma here and hope someone can give me some advice. I would like to buy myself some pearl jewellery. I am eyeing Akoya pearls. My other pearl jewellery are costume jewellery.
> 
> Should I first start off with a pearl studs and slowly add a necklace and a bracelet, (will I have color matching issue in the future?) or
> 
> Should I buy a set of pearl studs, necklace and bracelet all together (will i look over dressed to wear a set of pearls jewellery? I don’t have many formal occasions so mainly wearing it for everyday)
> 
> Thank you in advance


Well, it really depends on your budget and the type of pearls you are interested in.  You could start with a really nice pair of akoya studs.   You can get a really nice pair of fresh water pearl studs that are comparable to akoyas and that leaves more money to get a nice strand of pearls of your choice.  I will tell you that pearls are addicting.  They come in different sizes, shapes, and colors. There is no rule to pearls.  Go with what makes your heart sing.  Personally, I started with a pair of akoyas that my mom brought back from Japan when I was in high school.  I wore those earrings until they started to peel!  Good luck and keep us posted.  We love to see pictures too!


----------



## miss.winni3

My first piece of pearl jewelry was a pair of nice Mikimoto 7.5 mm pearl studs. I find they're one of the more versatile pieces of my wardrobe as they can help dress up some outfits without looking over done. I added a Mikimoto necklace last year, not the full pearl necklace but it was just a simple pendant with pearl and diamonds and that goes with most of my wardrobe as well.  I think it depends on what you usually wear. I usually wear earrings and necklace but seldom wear bracelets. My necklace has a pink tint to it but my earrings are more ivory. I think the difference is pretty subtle that it adds to my outfit rather than looking mismatched.


----------



## SmokieDragon

TheMrsKwok said:


> HI everyone, i have some dilemma here and hope someone can give me some advice. I would like to buy myself some pearl jewellery. I am eyeing Akoya pearls. My other pearl jewellery are costume jewellery.
> 
> Should I first start off with a pearl studs and slowly add a necklace and a bracelet, (will I have color matching issue in the future?) or
> 
> Should I buy a set of pearl studs, necklace and bracelet all together (will i look over dressed to wear a set of pearls jewellery? I don’t have many formal occasions so mainly wearing it for everyday)
> 
> Thank you in advance



I think it really depends on which piece you would like to get first. If your heart calls out for a pair of earrings first, get that. I started out with a freshwater necklace and then got 2 Akoya necklaces before getting my first pair of studs. I never think about matching - sometimes I will wear even a Tahitian necklace with a freshwater bracelet


----------



## TheMrsKwok

TXLVlove said:


> Well, it really depends on your budget and the type of pearls you are interested in.  You could start with a really nice pair of akoya studs.   You can get a really nice pair of fresh water pearl studs that are comparable to akoyas and that leaves more money to get a nice strand of pearls of your choice.  I will tell you that pearls are addicting.  They come in different sizes, shapes, and colors. There is no rule to pearls.  Go with what makes your heart sing.  Personally, I started with a pair of akoyas that my mom brought back from Japan when I was in high school.  I wore those earrings until they started to peel!  Good luck and keep us posted.  We love to see pictures too!



I find the Akoya studs so stunning but also heard great stories about the fresh water pearls. I am thinking to start off with cheaper options pearls, and see if I love wearing pearls before indulge into higher end pearls. 

They are very addictive ! I couldn’t stop myself learning more about them and secretly wanting to have other colors/size when I got the classic. 

However I am not sure will I look more mature if I wear a sets of pearl jewellery


----------



## TheMrsKwok

miss.winni3 said:


> My first piece of pearl jewelry was a pair of nice Mikimoto 7.5 mm pearl studs. I find they're one of the more versatile pieces of my wardrobe as they can help dress up some outfits without looking over done. I added a Mikimoto necklace last year, not the full pearl necklace but it was just a simple pendant with pearl and diamonds and that goes with most of my wardrobe as well.  I think it depends on what you usually wear. I usually wear earrings and necklace but seldom wear bracelets. My necklace has a pink tint to it but my earrings are more ivory. I think the difference is pretty subtle that it adds to my outfit rather than looking mismatched.



Hello Miss.winni3, I am normally pretty casual and love wearing dresses. Can’t  wait to get a nice pair of pearl studs ! I am thinking that I may not wear a pearl bracelet much as well. However I am not sure if I will regret for not getting a complete set down the road and keeps bugging the “collector” in me.


----------



## Joule

I've never worn a set all at once. I'm definitely a pearl junkie, but have always limited myself to one piece of pearl jewelry at a time in order to avoid looking matronly. Maybe I should break my own rules every now and then...going full pearl sounds glorious.


----------



## TheMrsKwok

SmokieDragon said:


> I think it really depends on which piece you would like to get first. If your heart calls out for a pair of earrings first, get that. I started out with a freshwater necklace and then got 2 Akoya necklaces before getting my first pair of studs. I never think about matching - sometimes I will wear even a Tahitian necklace with a freshwater bracelet



Hi SmokieDragon, I think I know my answer  as I am the complete opposite, I love matching. Even I don’t always wear them all together, seeing them as a set in the jewellery box makes me feel satisfied. (I am weird sorry!)

Thank you for helping me !!!


----------



## TXLVlove

When I was younger I wore just the studs and a pearl ring.  Then my husband started buying me earrings, pendants, and bracelets.  He loves me in pearls.  So now I wear them with everything.  I am really casual but always need to wear something pearly!


----------



## BigAkoya

TheMrsKwok said:


> HI everyone, i have some dilemma here and hope someone can give me some advice. I would like to buy myself some pearl jewellery. I am eyeing Akoya pearls. My other pearl jewellery are costume jewellery.
> 
> Should I first start off with a pearl studs and slowly add a necklace and a bracelet, (will I have color matching issue in the future?) or
> 
> Should I buy a set of pearl studs, necklace and bracelet all together (will i look over dressed to wear a set of pearls jewellery? I don’t have many formal occasions so mainly wearing it for everyday)
> 
> Thank you in advance



Hi!  I love Akoya pearls and love Mikimoto.  My most favorite Mikimoto item is my pearl studs.  Pearl studs light up your face.  I have two sizes, 8.5mm and 9.5mm.  I think the most versatile size is 8.5mm but I like jumbo Akoyas.

I would stay with Akoyas as no other pearl has that luster.  I looked at the  larger Mikimoto South Sea pearls and while I love how big they are, I don’t care for the satiny finish vs. the glass-like glow of an Akoya.  

As to matching.... I have 4 strands and 3 bracelets, all are Mikimoto but none of the strands were bought at the same time so none “match” exactly in shade.  Two are more pink and two are more silver.   I wear them separate or together all the time and I think the mix looks great.  

What I do think is important is to get the shade you like for your earrings.  My first earrings were the 8.5mm and they had a pink overtone.  I love them!  Then I got a 9.5mm and really didn’t think about the overtone as I had to order that size.  My 9.5mm have a silver overtone.  I like it but if I had to do all over again, I would have asked Mikimoto to find me ones with pink overtones.  

I think you should get earrings first!  Then you will fall in love!  The second piece you should get is a 30” or 36” strand.  I love long strands and wear them the most.  I like the “swing” and it gives a nice classic chic vibe (vs a 18”). 

As to how I wear them, I typically wear my studs and one or two strands.  Strands are so clean and simple but they make a big statement.  I wear my bracelets the least and also my 18”.

Just some thoughts to share.  Hope this was helpful.  

Good luck to you!


----------



## miss.winni3

TheMrsKwok said:


> Hello Miss.winni3, I am normally pretty casual and love wearing dresses. Can’t  wait to get a nice pair of pearl studs ! I am thinking that I may not wear a pearl bracelet much as well. However I am not sure if I will regret for not getting a complete set down the road and keeps bugging the “collector” in me.


Haha that was my dilemma as well. I really wanted to collect a whole set but in the end, this is my experience.

On my off work days I usually wear dresses too! Thats why I love my pearl studs and it is a staple in my wardrobe. I wear them casually as well as dressing then up. It makes me feel classy without over doing it. I tend to like things in sets, but IMHO, I reach for my pearl necklace less frequently compared to my studs just because I think so many things go well with my studs and I want them to be the main jewelry piece in my wardrobe when I wear them, instead of looking "overdone". Similarly if I wear my necklace, I tend to want that to be the focal point so I usually wear another pair of earrings other than my pearl studs. I hope that wasn't too confusing for you! The good thing about pearls is it can go well with a lot of different pieces. It adds an elegant touch to your wardrobe.


----------



## miss.winni3

TheMrsKwok said:


> Hello Miss.winni3, I am normally pretty casual and love wearing dresses. Can’t  wait to get a nice pair of pearl studs ! I am thinking that I may not wear a pearl bracelet much as well. However I am not sure if I will regret for not getting a complete set down the road and keeps bugging the “collector” in me.


Oh and I almost forgot to add, I will eventually complete my set of pearls with a bracelet, but for now, I'm nervous about being clumsy and damaging the pearls on the bracelet. It would be nice to eventually add it to my set... It's a similar problem with a ring. Lol.


----------



## TXLVlove

I would start with studs in whatever type pearl you choose.  You will get the most use and bang for your buck.  They go with everything.  Then move to a necklace (pendant or strand).  I would leave a bracelet for later.  I actually just broke apart a bracelet to restring with some rubies to make a necklace!


----------



## Newchanel

I think akoya earrings are a great start. I really like pearl earrings. I’ve got 3 pairs of akoya studs, a pair that dangle with my hoopies, a pair of south sea, 2 pairs of Tahitians and a pair of golden south sea. I love all of them - But i started with akoyas and to this day they hold a special place in my heart. They are just so shiny and glossy! I wouldn’t worry about matching. You can always bring your pair to the shop/ jeweller and ask them to find one that match well with your pearls, if you want. I don’t think it’s needed but I’m sure any good jeweller would oblige if you really want. I’ve bought my pendants separately - I requested for pink overtones like my earrings and never did think they don’t match well. My pearl necklace I bought as a set with another pair of akoya earrings because I wanted a different size. You might also think that in future since you may want another pair in a different size.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Joule

Newchanel said:


> I think akoya earrings are a great start. I really like pearl earrings. I’ve got 3 pairs of akoya studs, a pair that dangle with my hoopies, a pair of south sea, 2 pairs of Tahitians and a pair of golden south sea. I love all of them - But i started with akoyas and to this day they hold a special place in my heart. They are just so shiny and glossy! I wouldn’t worry about matching. You can always bring your pair to the shop/ jeweller and ask them to find one that match well with your pearls, if you want. I don’t think it’s needed but I’m sure any good jeweller would oblige if you really want. I’ve bought my pendants separately - I requested for pink overtones like my earrings and never did think they don’t match well. My pearl necklace I bought as a set with another pair of akoya earrings because I wanted a different size. You might also think that in future since you may want another pair in a different size.
> 
> Hope this helps!


I'm with you, Newchanel...I LOVE pearl earrings. I'm embarrassed to admit how many pairs I have.


----------



## cdtracing

I agree about starting with earrings.  Buy the best pearls with the best luster that your budget will allow.  Earrings are versatile & can be worn with everything.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing...Still waiting to see your new necklace!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> cdtracing...Still waiting to see your new necklace!


I've still got 4 more payments to make before I can take possession of it.  It's making me crazy having to wait.


----------



## TheMrsKwok

Oh my god . guys, I just placed my order and it should arrived on Monday (hopefully!) I am so thrilled and excited! Cannot wait to share them with you. Thank you for helping me to make this decision! 

I will post photo when it arrives [emoji8]


----------



## Pessie

Tahitian strand, struggling to take a decent photo


----------



## TXLVlove

Pessie said:


> Tahitian strand, struggling to take a decent photo
> 
> View attachment 3950236


The pearls will look better if you use a white background.  You can put them on a paper towel then snap the pic.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> I've still got 4 more payments to make before I can take possession of it.  It's making me crazy having to wait.


Good things are worth waiting for!  You will be so happy to know they are paid off!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Good things are worth waiting for!  You will be so happy to know they are paid off!


Yeah, Buddy!!!  And I can wear them!!!!


----------



## TheMrsKwok

Pessie said:


> Tahitian strand, struggling to take a decent photo
> 
> View attachment 3950236



Do you have any neck shot or ootd ? I love Tahitian pearls too ! Very addicted right now


----------



## TheMrsKwok

My pearls have arrived ! I am more than happy with them. I love them all , the earrings are so comfortable to wear. Definitely buying more pearl studs from them 




View attachment 3950885


----------



## miss.winni3

TheMrsKwok said:


> My pearls have arrived ! I am more than happy with them. I love them all , the earrings are so comfortable to wear. Definitely buying more pearl studs from them
> View attachment 3950881
> View attachment 3950882
> View attachment 3950883
> View attachment 3950884
> View attachment 3950885


They are beautiful and suits you very well! Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## BigAkoya

TheMrsKwok said:


> My pearls have arrived ! I am more than happy with them. I love them all , the earrings are so comfortable to wear. Definitely buying more pearl studs from them
> View attachment 3950881
> View attachment 3950882
> View attachment 3950883
> View attachment 3950884
> View attachment 3950885



They look beautiful on you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Pessie said:


> Tahitian strand, struggling to take a decent photo
> 
> View attachment 3950236



Lovely!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TheMrsKwok said:


> My pearls have arrived ! I am more than happy with them. I love them all , the earrings are so comfortable to wear. Definitely buying more pearl studs from them
> View attachment 3950881
> View attachment 3950882
> View attachment 3950883
> View attachment 3950884
> View attachment 3950885



Truly beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Pessie

TXLVlove said:


> The pearls will look better if you use a white background.  You can put them on a paper towel then snap the pic.


Thanks, I'll try again when the light is better - wintry weather here this week 


TheMrsKwok said:


> My pearls have arrived ! I am more than happy with them. I love them all , the earrings are so comfortable to wear. Definitely buying more pearl studs from them
> View attachment 3950881
> View attachment 3950882
> View attachment 3950883
> View attachment 3950884
> View attachment 3950885


Very pretty colour, they really suit you!


SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely!


Thank you


----------



## MahoganyQT

I wore my golden pearl pendant  and pink fresh water pearl ring today.


----------



## cdtracing

TheMrsKwok said:


> My pearls have arrived ! I am more than happy with them. I love them all , the earrings are so comfortable to wear. Definitely buying more pearl studs from them
> View attachment 3950881
> View attachment 3950882
> View attachment 3950883
> View attachment 3950884
> View attachment 3950885



Congratulations!!!  They're beautiful & look good on you!!


----------



## miss.winni3

Just noticed that Pearl Paradise and Pearls of Joy both have 14% off for Valentine's day! Time to look into new pieces. I'm looking to add a pair of new golden south sea studs to my collection.


----------



## Newchanel

My pearls from an online shop arrived today. I ordered a strand of blue pearls with certificate - called “top range madama pearls”. 

The blue pearls are interesting - blue, with greenish/ pink overtones. I I love the colour, luster is great and nacre looks thick too.

But I must say I was slightly surprised at how many imperfections there are, for something graded “very slightly” for imperfections. I guess I had expected very slightly to mean a few pearls to have imperfections, not very slightly imperfections in every pearl.

I have another akoya (not blue but pinkish ivory) necklace which I bought from my regular jeweller previously which wasnt called “hanadama” or anything fancy. But it was graded “excellent” in imperfection. For this necklace, there was one and two pearl which had a slight imperfections in terms of blemish, the rest were completely eye clean. 

Now to be fair I paid one third for the blue akoyas online than at my jeweller for my other one. However, I wanted to my observations so people are aware. 

The “madama”pearls I have are lovely, they are great for luster and colour but not perfect, are hence calling them “top range” I thought, was slightly misrepresenting. Price wise, they are okay.. but would I have paid what I paid if I’d known about the level of imperfections - I’m not sure... I would have been willing to pay more for a more perfect strand. Still, the colour is lovely so I’m keeping them


----------



## SmokieDragon

Newchanel said:


> My pearls from an online shop arrived today. I ordered a strand of blue pearls with certificate - called “top range madama pearls”.
> 
> The blue pearls are interesting - blue, with greenish/ pink overtones. I I love the colour, luster is great and nacre looks thick too.
> 
> But I must say I was slightly surprised at how many imperfections there are, for something graded “very slightly” for imperfections. I guess I had expected very slightly to mean a few pearls to have imperfections, not very slightly imperfections in every pearl.
> 
> I have another akoya (not blue but pinkish ivory) necklace which I bought from my regular jeweller previously which wasnt called “hanadama” or anything fancy. But it was graded “excellent” in imperfection. For this necklace, there was one and two pearl which had a slight imperfections in terms of blemish, the rest were completely eye clean.
> 
> Now to be fair I paid one third for the blue akoyas online than at my jeweller for my other one. However, I wanted to my observations so people are aware.
> 
> The “madama”pearls I have are lovely, they are great for luster and colour but not perfect, are hence calling them “top range” I thought, was slightly misrepresenting. Price wise, they are okay.. but would I have paid what I paid if I’d known about the level of imperfections - I’m not sure... I would have been willing to pay more for a more perfect strand. Still, the colour is lovely so I’m keeping them



That's shocking - I always thought Madamas and Hanadamas had no blemishes


----------



## TXLVlove

Most of the blue akoya I've seen online had imperfections and are not round.  Can


Newchanel said:


> My pearls from an online shop arrived today. I ordered a strand of blue pearls with certificate - called “top range madama pearls”.
> 
> The blue pearls are interesting - blue, with greenish/ pink overtones. I I love the colour, luster is great and nacre looks thick too.
> 
> But I must say I was slightly surprised at how many imperfections there are, for something graded “very slightly” for imperfections. I guess I had expected very slightly to mean a few pearls to have imperfections, not very slightly imperfections in every pearl.
> 
> I have another akoya (not blue but pinkish ivory) necklace which I bought from my regular jeweller previously which wasnt called “hanadama” or anything fancy. But it was graded “excellent” in imperfection. For this necklace, there was one and two pearl which had a slight imperfections in terms of blemish, the rest were completely eye clean.
> 
> Now to be fair I paid one third for the blue akoyas online than at my jeweller for my other one. However, I wanted to my observations so people are aware.
> 
> The “madama”pearls I have are lovely, they are great for luster and colour but not perfect, are hence calling them “top range” I thought, was slightly misrepresenting. Price wise, they are okay.. but would I have paid what I paid if I’d known about the level of imperfections - I’m not sure... I would have been willing to pay more for a more perfect strand. Still, the colour is lovely so I’m keeping them


Can you post a photo of them?  I'm curious to see them as I have blue akoyas on my list to purchase!  The ones I've seen online have not been round or perfect by any means, but that's what I like about them...they look natural.  The luster on your strand sounds amazing.


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Most of the blue akoya I've seen online had imperfections and are not round.
> 
> The ones I've seen online have not been round or perfect by any means, but that's what I like about them...they look natural.



I have a strand of baroque blue akoyas which are AA+ - not Madamas but still beautiful. I posted a pic here before: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-pearl-lovers-thread.889114/page-86#post-31924421

The luster is amazing and it's one of my fave strands - ok, ok, I admit every strand I have is my favourite haha  I think you can't go wrong with a blue akoya strand


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> I have a strand of baroque blue akoyas which are AA+ - not Madamas but still beautiful. I posted a pic here before: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-pearl-lovers-thread.889114/page-86#post-31924421
> 
> The luster is amazing and it's one of my fave strands - ok, ok, I admit every strand I have is my favourite haha  I think you can't go wrong with a blue akoya strand


"sigh"  They are so pretty.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

TheMrsKwok said:


> My pearls have arrived ! I am more than happy with them. I love them all , the earrings are so comfortable to wear. Definitely buying more pearl studs from them
> View attachment 3950881
> View attachment 3950882
> View attachment 3950883
> View attachment 3950884
> View attachment 3950885



Congrats! They look gorgeous on you! 

If you don't mind me asking, which set did you purchase (i.e. pearl color, mm size, and length of necklace)? I'm trying to decide if 18 inches is long enough. TIA!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

SmokieDragon said:


> I have a strand of baroque blue akoyas which are AA+ - not Madamas but still beautiful. I posted a pic here before: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-pearl-lovers-thread.889114/page-86#post-31924421
> 
> The luster is amazing and it's one of my fave strands - ok, ok, I admit every strand I have is my favourite haha  I think you can't go wrong with a blue akoya strand



OOHH!  These are beautiful, too! If you don't mind me asking, did you get these online and were they from Pearl Paradise? TIA!


----------



## tealocean

TheMrsKwok said:


> I find the Akoya studs so stunning but also heard great stories about the fresh water pearls. I am thinking to start off with cheaper options pearls, and see if I love wearing pearls before indulge into higher end pearls.
> 
> They are very addictive ! I couldn’t stop myself learning more about them and secretly wanting to have other colors/size when I got the classic.
> 
> However I am not sure will I look more mature if I wear a sets of pearl jewellery


You can also try a pearl pendant. I love that look for everyday!


----------



## tealocean

willeyi said:


> Hi!  I love Akoya pearls and love Mikimoto.  My most favorite Mikimoto item is my pearl studs.  Pearl studs light up your face.  I have two sizes, 8.5mm and 9.5mm.  I think the most versatile size is 8.5mm but I like jumbo Akoyas.
> 
> I would stay with Akoyas as no other pearl has that luster.  I looked at the  larger Mikimoto South Sea pearls and while I love how big they are, I don’t care for the satiny finish vs. the glass-like glow of an Akoya.
> 
> As to matching.... I have 4 strands and 3 bracelets, all are Mikimoto but none of the strands were bought at the same time so none “match” exactly in shade.  Two are more pink and two are more silver.   I wear them separate or together all the time and I think the mix looks great.
> 
> What I do think is important is to get the shade you like for your earrings.  My first earrings were the 8.5mm and they had a pink overtone.  I love them!  Then I got a 9.5mm and really didn’t think about the overtone as I had to order that size.  My 9.5mm have a silver overtone.  I like it but if I had to do all over again, I would have asked Mikimoto to find me ones with pink overtones.
> 
> I think you should get earrings first!  Then you will fall in love!  The second piece you should get is a 30” or 36” strand.  I love long strands and wear them the most.  I like the “swing” and it gives a nice classic chic vibe (vs a 18”).
> 
> As to how I wear them, I typically wear my studs and one or two strands.  Strands are so clean and simple but they make a big statement.  I wear my bracelets the least and also my 18”.
> 
> Just some thoughts to share.  Hope this was helpful.
> 
> Good luck to you!


I would love to see how you wear long ones. I don't wear long necklaces because of how they end up between the "bosom"  and that's also why I have trouble wearing most crossbody bags.


----------



## tealocean

TXLVlove said:


> I would start with studs in whatever type pearl you choose.  You will get the most use and bang for your buck.  They go with everything.  Then move to a necklace (pendant or strand).  I would leave a bracelet for later.  I actually just broke apart a bracelet to restring with some rubies to make a necklace!


There needs to be a thread for this! Is there? I wish you could teach me to do this. I want to make my own pearl necklace (knotted?). Since pearls have to be restrung anyway, it would be a good skill to have. I watched a youtube video but then I got lost trying to find a place to buy affordable, genuine, pearls. I'd love to see your ruby pearl necklace!


----------



## TheMrsKwok

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Congrats! They look gorgeous on you!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, which set did you purchase (i.e. pearl color, mm size, and length of necklace)? I'm trying to decide if 18 inches is long enough. TIA!



Hello , this is the name of the set that I got from pearl paradise: 

18 Inch 6.5-7.0 mm Lavender Freshadama Freshwater Pearl Set × 1
14K Yellow Gold Fish Hook / 7 inch

The color is really pretty


----------



## tealocean

TheMrsKwok said:


> My pearls have arrived ! I am more than happy with them. I love them all , the earrings are so comfortable to wear. Definitely buying more pearl studs from them
> View attachment 3950881
> View attachment 3950882
> View attachment 3950883
> View attachment 3950884
> View attachment 3950885


Beautiful! What did you get? They have a lovely pink hue on my screen! ETA Oh they are lavender!


----------



## TheMrsKwok

tealocean said:


> Beautiful! What did you get? They have a lovely pink hue on my screen! ETA Oh they are lavender!



Hello Tealocean, yeah they are lavender. A slight lilac pink hue, a bit grey pinkish color.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

TheMrsKwok said:


> Hello , this is the name of the set that I got from pearl paradise:
> 
> 18 Inch 6.5-7.0 mm Lavender Freshadama Freshwater Pearl Set × 1
> 14K Yellow Gold Fish Hook / 7 inch
> 
> The color is really pretty



Thank you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Shopgirl1996 said:


> OOHH!  These are beautiful, too! If you don't mind me asking, did you get these online and were they from Pearl Paradise? TIA!



Yes, I got them online from Pearl Paradise during their 12 Days of Christmas specials! They are 18" 8.0-8.5mm - I was waiting for their next sale to get blue akoyas (would have opted for a smaller size in 16") and was stunned to see this as a special  More bang for buck


----------



## SmokieDragon

TheMrsKwok said:


> Hello , this is the name of the set that I got from pearl paradise:
> 
> 18 Inch 6.5-7.0 mm Lavender Freshadama Freshwater Pearl Set × 1
> 14K Yellow Gold Fish Hook / 7 inch
> 
> The color is really pretty



They look bigger than 6.5 - 7.0mm! Wonderful


----------



## SmokieDragon

Just finished restringing this - they had no knots in between previously. Yay! Much thanks to @TXLVlove for putting me on the right path!!!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, I got them online from Pearl Paradise during their 12 Days of Christmas specials! They are 18" 8.0-8.5mm - I was waiting for their next sale to get blue akoyas (would have opted for a smaller size in 16") and was stunned to see this as a special  More bang for buck



Thanks for the info. They really are beautiful!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

TheMrsKwok said:


> Hello , this is the name of the set that I got from pearl paradise:
> 
> 18 Inch 6.5-7.0 mm Lavender Freshadama Freshwater Pearl Set × 1
> 14K Yellow Gold Fish Hook / 7 inch
> 
> The color is really pretty



I forgot to ask...how big is your wrist to wear the 7 inch pearl bracelet? I have a 6 inch wrist. TIA!


----------



## TXLVlove

tealocean said:


> There needs to be a thread for this! Is there? I wish you could teach me to do this. I want to make my own pearl necklace (knotted?). Since pearls have to be restrung anyway, it would be a good skill to have. I watched a youtube video but then I got lost trying to find a place to buy affordable, genuine, pearls. I'd love to see your ruby pearl necklace!


You can watch youtube then practice.  The first few times will be a hot mess, but then you will get the hang of it.  It's actually quite fun and you really get to know each pearl on your strand.  Look on ETSY to find affordable pearls.  OR you could visit a bead store in your city.  Good Luck!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Just finished restringing this - they had no knots in between previously. Yay! Much thanks to @TXLVlove for putting me on the right path!!!
> 
> View attachment 3956901
> View attachment 3956902


Your knots look great!  Great Job!!!  Did you use Beader's secret?


----------



## TheMrsKwok

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I forgot to ask...how big is your wrist to wear the 7 inch pearl bracelet? I have a 6 inch wrist. TIA!



That was coincident, mine is 6 inch as well. To be honest i find the 7inch pearl bracelet a bit too loose. And the string get stretch out a bit when u wear it. I will suggest to get them make it a bit shorter. Although I find wearing the 7inch one comfortable...


----------



## Shopgirl1996

TheMrsKwok said:


> That was coincident, mine is 6 inch as well. To be honest i find the 7inch pearl bracelet a bit too loose. And the string get stretch out a bit when u wear it. I will suggest to get them make it a bit shorter. Although I find wearing the 7inch one comfortable...



Thank you! I usually like my thin chain bracelets to be about a half inch larger than my wrist (@6.5 inches long). So, I wasn't sure if the 7 inches length would be OK with the pearls. I like where the pearl bracelet rests on your arm...too too low and not too high.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, I got them online from Pearl Paradise during their 12 Days of Christmas specials! They are 18" 8.0-8.5mm - I was waiting for their next sale to get blue akoyas (would have opted for a smaller size in 16") and was stunned to see this as a special  More bang for buck



When do you think Pearl Paradise has the best sales? For Valentine's day, they are having an additional 14% off, but I saw that they seem to have 20% off sometimes. TIA!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Has anyone ordered from www.thepearlsource.com?


----------



## tealocean

TXLVlove said:


> You can watch youtube then practice.  The first few times will be a hot mess, but then you will get the hang of it.  It's actually quite fun and you really get to know each pearl on your strand.  Look on ETSY to find affordable pearls.  OR you could visit a bead store in your city.  Good Luck!


Thank you! I didn't think of Etsy! I'll have to see if we have a store that sells pearls here too. I just want to make sure to get the real thing for the real price.  Do you know if pearls need to be knotted (on the silk thread) or can they simply be strung and still hang nicely?


----------



## tealocean

SmokieDragon said:


> Just finished restringing this - they had no knots in between previously. Yay! Much thanks to @TXLVlove for putting me on the right path!!!
> 
> View attachment 3956901
> View attachment 3956902


Wow those are so pretty!  Did you make this strand or just restring? I was wondering how it would work without being knotted. Would you mind sharing the difference? Thank you!


----------



## miss.winni3

Shopgirl1996 said:


> When do you think Pearl Paradise has the best sales? For Valentine's day, they are having an additional 14% off, but I saw that they seem to have 20% off sometimes. TIA!


I've only recently purchased from them but from what I heard from people at the pearl forum on another site, they say that the 20% coupon only goes to previous customers that purchased from them before. Once again, not sure if the info is correct, but that's what I read. Sorry it's not a big help. But they constantly only send email for 10% off. So an extra 4% for Valentine's day seems pretty good .


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Your knots look great!  Great Job!!!  Did you use Beader's secret?



Thanks so much!  Yes, I used the Ivory Beader's Secret that came with my Beginner's Kit from Patteye - the very kit that you recommended


----------



## SmokieDragon

Shopgirl1996 said:


> When do you think Pearl Paradise has the best sales? For Valentine's day, they are having an additional 14% off, but I saw that they seem to have 20% off sometimes. TIA!



I have been a fan of PP since last September. Every month, they will have some sort of special:

Sept 2017 - Up to 25% off Diamonds and Pearls promo
Oct 2017 - Up to 40% off all Tahitians - that was a crazy month - new strands every week - I nearly lost my sanity haha
Nov 2017 - A very special month with 3 events: a) Golden SSP sale b) Thanksgiving / Black Friday sales - new items added every 12 hours c) 20% off for the later part of the month
Dec 2017 - Another special month a) 12 Days of Christmas specials b) 20% off later part of the month c) Flash sales on special strands e.g. harvest strands, Edison strands, Fijian strands - part c) too expensive for me tho
Jan 2018 - 2017 Clearance to make way for 2018 arrivals
Feb 2018 - 14% off Valentine's Day

I think another big one should be coming up in May for Mother's Day!

With PP, you also get back 10% in the form of Pearl Points which you can use on your next purchase, or whenever you feel like it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

tealocean said:


> Wow those are so pretty!  Did you make this strand or just restring? I was wondering how it would work without being knotted. Would you mind sharing the difference? Thank you!



Thanks!  It was a restring because there were no knots between each pearl. Here's how it looked in an earlier post without the knots: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-pearl-lovers-thread.889114/page-74#post-31757443

You can click on the thumbnail above to make the picture bigger and see what I mean.

Better to use Beader's Secret and not silk. Silk will stretch over time, can't get wet and is not easy to manage. Thanks to @TXLVlove , I got this beginner's kit on Etsy (https://www.etsy.com/transaction/1365888408) and followed these instructions on pearl-guide (www.pearl-guide.com/forum/showthread.php?6942-Stringing-Tutorial-with-photos-Stringing-Pearls-on-Power-Pro-Beaders-Secret).


----------



## hydroconscious

My latest purchase! Grey tahitian pearls


----------



## SmokieDragon

hydroconscious said:


> View attachment 3958056
> 
> 
> My latest purchase! Grey tahitian pearls



Beautiful!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

SmokieDragon said:


> I have been a fan of PP since last September. Every month, they will have some sort of special:
> 
> Sept 2017 - Up to 25% off Diamonds and Pearls promo
> Oct 2017 - Up to 40% off all Tahitians - that was a crazy month - new strands every week - I nearly lost my sanity haha
> Nov 2017 - A very special month with 3 events: a) Golden SSP sale b) Thanksgiving / Black Friday sales - new items added every 12 hours c) 20% off for the later part of the month
> Dec 2017 - Another special month a) 12 Days of Christmas specials b) 20% off later part of the month c) Flash sales on special strands e.g. harvest strands, Edison strands, Fijian strands - part c) too expensive for me tho
> Jan 2018 - 2017 Clearance to make way for 2018 arrivals
> Feb 2018 - 14% off Valentine's Day
> 
> I think another big one should be coming up in May for Mother's Day!
> 
> With PP, you also get back 10% in the form of Pearl Points which you can use on your next purchase, or whenever you feel like it!



Wow! This was so helpful. Thanks for the detailed response.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

I really like grey and silver pearls. Are those only of the Tahitian variety?


----------



## hydroconscious

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I really like grey and silver pearls. Are those only of the Tahitian variety?



No I think there are also grey akoya pearls. Very different in colour. Grey akoyas have a blue grey tinge and the lustre is also different. There could be other grey pearls though... Here's a comparison of my grey Tahitian, black tahitian and grey akoya pearls


----------



## hydroconscious

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I really like grey and silver pearls. Are those only of the Tahitian variety?



Some more pics of grey akoya from the internet...


----------



## Shopgirl1996

hydroconscious said:


> No I think there are also grey akoya pearls. Very different in colour. Grey akoyas have a blue grey tinge and the lustre is also different. There could be other grey pearls though... Here's a comparison of my grey Tahitian, black tahitian and grey akoya pearls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3958270





hydroconscious said:


> Some more pics of grey akoya from the internet...
> 
> View attachment 3958291
> View attachment 3958292
> View attachment 3958293
> View attachment 3958294



Thanks for taking the time to reply! I love the grey akoyas!!! That's what I had in mind but wasn't sure.


----------



## hydroconscious

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to reply! I love the grey akoyas!!! That's what I had in mind but wasn't sure.



The grey akoyas are beautiful but terribly expensive becuase of their popularity, causing the prices to go up dramatically.... grey tahitians offer more value for money but there is just something about grey akoyas...... 

I also really like grey Mabe pearls!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

hydroconscious said:


> The grey akoyas are beautiful but terribly expensive becuase of their popularity, causing the prices to go up dramatically.... grey tahitians offer more value for money but there is just something about grey akoyas......
> 
> I also really like grey Mabe pearls!
> 
> View attachment 3958336



What about grey freshwater pearls?


----------



## hydroconscious

Shopgirl1996 said:


> What about grey freshwater pearls?



Yes you're right... forgot about those! I believe there are grey ones but I've never been really into them hence I am not very educated with grey freshwater pearls... i think it's because I have never come across particularly nice ones... maybe someone can fill in the lacuna here lol!


----------



## TXLVlove

hydroconscious said:


> View attachment 3958056
> 
> 
> My latest purchase! Grey tahitian pearls


OMG!  I just saw those online and was wondering if they were legit!  Did you order them online?  They are gorgeous!


----------



## hydroconscious

TXLVlove said:


> OMG!  I just saw those online and was wondering if they were legit!  Did you order them online?  They are gorgeous!



Oh lol thanks! No I got them made by my jeweller.... yes they are gorgeous...! Grey Tahitian pearls aren't too expensive, you should keep an eye out for them!


----------



## tealocean

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks!  It was a restring because there were no knots between each pearl. Here's how it looked in an earlier post without the knots: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-pearl-lovers-thread.889114/page-74#post-31757443
> 
> You can click on the thumbnail above to make the picture bigger and see what I mean.
> 
> Better to use Beader's Secret and not silk. Silk will stretch over time, can't get wet and is not easy to manage. Thanks to @TXLVlove , I got this beginner's kit on Etsy (https://www.etsy.com/transaction/1365888408) and followed these instructions on pearl-guide (www.pearl-guide.com/forum/showthread.php?6942-Stringing-Tutorial-with-photos-Stringing-Pearls-on-Power-Pro-Beaders-Secret).


Thank you! I have learned more in the last day from this forum! It's amazing how much better your necklace looks knotted. What is it? I thought it was fine unknotted until I compared the 2 pics.


----------



## suchi

Shopgirl1996 said:


> What about grey freshwater pearls?


Grey freshwaters will not be natural color as far as I know. Freshwaters come in white, lavender (may appear a greyish pink / purple) and peach/pink. The obvious Tahitian like grey colored freshwaters are dyed.


----------



## SmokieDragon

tealocean said:


> Thank you! I have learned more in the last day from this forum! It's amazing how much better your necklace looks knotted. What is it? I thought it was fine unknotted until I compared the 2 pics.



Maybe because when the pearls are not separated by knots, we can't see their shapes as distinctly?


----------



## suchi

Just got these freshwater lavender button studs from Wen Pearls. 10-10.5mm. I am impressed with the lustre. Set in sterling and best part these cost me $10, including shipping


----------



## hydroconscious

suchi said:


> Just got these freshwater lavender button studs from Wen Pearls. 10-10.5mm. I am impressed with the lustre. Set in sterling and best part these cost me $10, including shipping
> 
> View attachment 3967633



Great lustre!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

hydroconscious said:


> Great lustre!!



Amazing luster! Well done!


----------



## suchi

hydroconscious said:


> Great lustre!!





hydroconscious said:


> Great lustre!!


Thanks 
With Wen it's a hit or miss but now she has 2 cards of these pearls. I am thinking of getting some more.


----------



## cdtracing

Shopgirl1996 said:


> What about grey freshwater pearls?



The only natural grey, silver, peacock, black pearls are Tahitians.  The fresh water variety of these colors are dyed as well as the black Akoya.



suchi said:


> Just got these freshwater lavender button studs from Wen Pearls. 10-10.5mm. I am impressed with the lustre. Set in sterling and best part these cost me $10, including shipping
> 
> View attachment 3967633



Oh, Suchi, these are lovely!  They look clean &  the luster is beautiful.  What a bargain!!!


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Amazing luster! Well done!





cdtracing said:


> Suchi, these are lovely!  They look clean &  the luster is beautiful.  What a bargain!!!


Thanks  That's my valentine gift to myself 
Wen still have 2 cards of these studs. The ones I really liked were sold out and I have way too many freshwater studs, so resisting any more similar purchases now.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Some of my pearls recently - Tahitian earrings, FW bracelet and SSP pendant


----------



## Shopgirl1996

SmokieDragon said:


> View attachment 3970096
> 
> 
> Some of my pearls recently - Tahitian earrings, FW bracelet and SSP pendant



Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Wow! Beautiful!



Thanks!


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> View attachment 3970096
> 
> 
> Some of my pearls recently - Tahitian earrings, FW bracelet and SSP pendant


Love everything!


----------



## TXLVlove

I have been stalking a particular ETSY seller to order a new strand but their shop is closed for Chinese New Year.  Ug!  It was suppose to be a Valentine's present from my hubs.  Oh well...hopefully they will be back open next week so we can order.  I am loving the natural colored FWP strands.  I have already ordered a clasp!  I'll post a pic of what is on its way WHEN I am able to order!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> I have been stalking a particular ETSY seller to order a new strand but their shop is closed for Chinese New Year.  Ug!  It was suppose to be a Valentine's present from my hubs.  Oh well...hopefully they will be back open next week so we can order.  I am loving the natural colored FWP strands.  I have already ordered a clasp!  I'll post a pic of what is on its way WHEN I am able to order!



Oh no! Does the shop say how long they'll be taking off for CNY? E.g. Wen Pearls has a big banner saying they are on CNY holiday fr 10 to 25 Feb


----------



## Molly0

Little Birks pinky ring.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Tiny ball clasp changed to big fishhook clasp


----------



## Molly0

SmokieDragon said:


> Tiny ball clasp changed to big fishhook clasp
> 
> View attachment 3972512
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972513


Nice job & beautiful pearls!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Tiny ball clasp changed to big fishhook clasp
> 
> View attachment 3972512
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972513


Great job with the restringing!


----------



## TXLVlove

These babies are coming my way!  They are a belated Valentine's gift from my hubby.  What color thread do you think I
I should use?


----------



## TXLVlove

11.5-14mm!


----------



## tealocean

TXLVlove said:


> These babies are coming my way!  They are a belated Valentine's gift from my hubby.  What color thread do you think I
> I should use?


Stunning! Are you going to string them yourself? I


----------



## TXLVlove

tealocean said:


> Stunning! Are you going to string them yourself? I


Yes, I will string them myself.  I watched a few Youtube videos, read a ton of advice posts on Pearl-Guide, and just jumped right in and tried to knot last year.  Now I have successfully restrung all my strands.  You can order a starter kit from Patricia Saab on ETSY.  She is super nice and helpful.  I actually emailed her to ask her advice on what color Beaders Secret thread to use.
 She suggested Shell or Gold so I ordered both to see.  I'll post pics when I get them completed.  I paid for expedited shipping so hopefully the strand will be here by the end of the week.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Molly0 said:


> Nice job & beautiful pearls!





TXLVlove said:


> Great job with the restringing!



Thanks so much, ladies!  @TXLVlove , I wouldn't have tried restringing if not for you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> These babies are coming my way!  They are a belated Valentine's gift from my hubby.  What color thread do you think I
> I should use?



Lovely strand! I think it should be Gold, based on the colour guide that came with my beginner's knotting kit


----------



## tealocean

TXLVlove said:


> Yes, I will string them myself.  I watched a few Youtube videos, read a ton of advice posts on Pearl-Guide, and just jumped right in and tried to knot last year.  Now I have successfully restrung all my strands.  You can order a starter kit from Patricia Saab on ETSY.  She is super nice and helpful.  I actually emailed her to ask her advice on what color Beaders Secret thread to use.
> She suggested Shell or Gold so I ordered both to see.  I'll post pics when I get them completed.  I paid for expedited shipping so hopefully the strand will be here by the end of the week.


Thank you! I can't wait to see!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> View attachment 3970096
> 
> 
> Some of my pearls recently - Tahitian earrings, FW bracelet and SSP pendant


Lovely additions!!  Your collection is growing!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Lovely additions!!  Your collection is growing!!



Thanks so much! It sure is!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Today I’m wearing my Tahitian Pearl pendant and freshwater pearl earrings and ring.



View attachment 3981723


----------



## MahoganyQT




----------



## SmokieDragon

Some of my pearls lately: FW coin pearl pendant, FW earrings, Tahitian pendant and a an Akoya necklace that I restrung myself (didn’t have knots and the clasp was too big previously)


----------



## tealocean

MahoganyQT said:


> Today I’m wearing my Tahitian Pearl pendant and freshwater pearl earrings and ring.
> View attachment 3981720
> View attachment 3981721
> 
> View attachment 3981723


So pretty! I have a tiny pearl pendant I love to wear. Yours are gorgeous!


----------



## tealocean

SmokieDragon said:


> Some of my pearls lately: FW coin pearl pendant, FW earrings, Tahitian pendant and a an Akoya necklace that I restrung myself (didn’t have knots and the clasp was too big previously)
> View attachment 3981743


Beautiful! You are really inspiring me to find some pearls and string my own!


----------



## SmokieDragon

tealocean said:


> Beautiful! You are really inspiring me to find some pearls and string my own!



Thanks so much! I'm now in the midst of stringing some keshi pearls. My needle has become bent though - waiting for nylon jaw pliers to be delivered to me to straighten it out


----------



## TXLVlove

Look what arrived today! Can’t wait for o string them tonight.


----------



## TXLVlove

Ug autocorrect on my [emoji336]...meant to read: I can’t wait to string them tonight!


----------



## clj213

My husband bought me the Elsa Peretti pearl earrings from Tiffany's for our wedding. I love them so much!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

All the pearls posted here are so gorgeous!


----------



## tealocean

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 3985686
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what arrived today! Can’t wait for o string them tonight.


Lovely! I love the shape and sheen of those! What are they called? I have 2 pearl necklaces, one is a tiny pendant on chain and the other is a short strand of oval-ish ones with some lines in them-maybe they are potato pearls.


----------



## tealocean

clj213 said:


> My husband bought me the Elsa Peretti pearl earrings from Tiffany's for our wedding. I love them so much!


Oh so pretty!!!


----------



## TXLVlove

tealocean said:


> Lovely! I love the shape and sheen of those! What are they called? I have 2 pearl necklaces, one is a tiny pendant on chain and the other is a short strand of oval-ish ones with some lines in them-maybe they are potato pearls.


They are metallic peach/pink drop FWP.  11-14mm.


----------



## TXLVlove

Here they are restrung with Beaders Secret Shell color.


----------



## tealocean

TXLVlove said:


> Here they are restrung with Beaders Secret Shell color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986292


Wow! You got them done! beautiful! Thank you for sharing photos!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 3985686
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what arrived today! Can’t wait for o string them tonight.



These are amazing! They look lovely on you [emoji4]


----------



## TXLVlove

tealocean said:


> Wow! You got them done! beautiful! Thank you for sharing photos!


I was so excited that I ordered up a movie on cable and got to work!  The luster is amazing.  I'm not very good at taking pics and it was dark outside so maybe I'll post another pic soon.


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Here they are restrung with Beaders Secret Shell color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986292



Beautiful pearls and great job restringing! You must be a pro at restringing now! BTW, those pearl earrings from Pearl Paradise are lovely!


----------



## SmokieDragon

clj213 said:


> My husband bought me the Elsa Peretti pearl earrings from Tiffany's for our wedding. I love them so much!



Lovely and congrats!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful pearls and great job restringing! You must be a pro at restringing now! BTW, those pearl earrings from Pearl Paradise are lovely!


Ha!  I was thinking the earrings didn't match the necklace, but I forgot I was wearing them.  They are really cute hoops.  Probably the least expensive item PP sells!   Thanks for noticing Pearly Friend!


----------



## TXLVlove

Here they are in daylight.


----------



## ricababes

My new akoya pearl earrings from Mikimoto!


----------



## clj213

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely and congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Here they are restrung with Beaders Secret Shell color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986292


These are gorgeous!!!  You did a wonderful job restringing them!!!


----------



## cdtracing

ricababes said:


> My new akoya pearl earrings from Mikimoto!



What beautiful earrings.  I love Mikimotos!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Here they are in daylight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987194



Amazing luster! Reminds me of a picture I saw of metallic freshwater pearls today on Instagram!


----------



## SmokieDragon

ricababes said:


> My new akoya pearl earrings from Mikimoto!



Lovely!


----------



## ricababes

Akoya pearls I bought from Pearl Paradise! I couldn’t resist though I just got one recently from Mikimoto. This stud earrings is size 9-9.5mm.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Just finished making this necklace consisting of Keshi pearls of 2 different sizes


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Just finished making this necklace consisting of Keshi pearls of 2 different sizes
> 
> View attachment 3997487
> 
> View attachment 3997488
> View attachment 3997489


Great job!  They are so pretty.


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Just finished making this necklace consisting of Keshi pearls of 2 different sizes
> 
> View attachment 3997487
> 
> View attachment 3997488
> View attachment 3997489


Your knots are really good.  I think you have mastered pearl knotting!


----------



## TXLVlove

or is it pearl stringing???


----------



## tealocean

SmokieDragon said:


> Just finished making this necklace consisting of Keshi pearls of 2 different sizes
> 
> View attachment 3997487
> 
> View attachment 3997488
> View attachment 3997489


Beautiful! You made this so lovely!


----------



## GoStanford

I've been enjoying catching up on everybody's photos.  Lately my pearl style icon has been the character Mellie Grant on Scandal - she has some gorgeous pearl sets!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Great job! They are so pretty. Your knots are really good.  I think you have mastered pearl knotting!



Thanks so much!  If you had not pointed me in the right direction, I would not have learned this wonderful skill  You have helped me greatly 

I think of it as pearl knotting instead of stringing cos stringing can mean that no knots are involved hehe


----------



## SmokieDragon

tealocean said:


> Beautiful! You made this so lovely!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

GoStanford said:


> I've been enjoying catching up on everybody's photos.  Lately my pearl style icon has been the character Mellie Grant on Scandal - she has some gorgeous pearl sets!



Oooohhhh!! Thanks for that! A lot of eye candy from googling her


----------



## TXLVlove

Off to get my hair cut.  I decided to wear my new pearls. When I ordered them I thought they were more golden but I’m liking the peach and the luster is amazing.  It’s hard to capture it with my phone.   This is the only place I can share where someone “gets” my excitement[emoji6]


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 3999795
> 
> Off to get my hair cut.  I decided to wear my new pearls. When I ordered them I thought they were more golden but I’m liking the peach and the luster is amazing.  It’s hard to capture it with my phone.   This is the only place I can share where someone “gets” my excitement[emoji6]



Looking great and happy to share your excitement


----------



## TXLVlove

After discovering a few pearl forums I kinda went overboard on pearl acquisitions this past year.  I added these to my collection in the past 12 months.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji173]️


----------



## mintea

Hello all!  I'm popping in for some pearly eye candy and maybe some style inspiration. I have a couple strands of pearls that I love, but don't wear nearly as often as I should.

Beautiful collection, TXLVlove! All the pieces are gorgeous, and I especially like the lustrous Tahitian drops second from the bottom in the group photo.


----------



## tealocean

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 3999795
> 
> Off to get my hair cut.  I decided to wear my new pearls. When I ordered them I thought they were more golden but I’m liking the peach and the luster is amazing.  It’s hard to capture it with my phone.   This is the only place I can share where someone “gets” my excitement[emoji6]


So lovely!


----------



## tealocean

TXLVlove said:


> After discovering a few pearl forums I kinda went overboard on pearl acquisitions this past year.  I added these to my collection in the past 12 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️


Wow! They are all so beautiful! My favorites are the 2nd from the top (is that the one you're wearing?) and the bottom one!


----------



## TXLVlove

tealocean said:


> Wow! They are all so beautiful! My favorites are the 2nd from the top (is that the one you're wearing?) and the bottom one!


Thanks.  The ones I'm wearing are the peach ones (3rd from the bottom).  The strand you like started this obsession!  My husband purchased them for me when we were in Hawaii for my niece's wedding.  Before that I had a few Akoya strands and some pendants.


----------



## TXLVlove

tealocean said:


> So lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## TXLVlove

mintea said:


> Hello all!  I'm popping in for some pearly eye candy and maybe some style inspiration. I have a couple strands of pearls that I love, but don't wear nearly as often as I should.
> 
> Beautiful collection, TXLVlove! All the pieces are gorgeous, and I especially like the lustrous Tahitian drops second from the bottom in the group photo.


Those are some of my favorites.  I got that strand with my sister in Los Angeles.  They have special meaning to me.


----------



## Ksyusha

Hello Ladies)

Been reading this thread for a while and really enjoying it)
Have some pearls as well, but not pictured)
Have this Miki for 6 years now and really love them, great with almost any style)





If i'll find more pics will be happy to share it)

Thanks!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> After discovering a few pearl forums I kinda went overboard on pearl acquisitions this past year.  I added these to my collection in the past 12 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️



My faves are the Tahitian and FW strands at the bottom, the white strand at the 2nd top  I remember being so mesmerised by that strand when I first discovered this thread


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ksyusha said:


> Hello Ladies)
> 
> Been reading this thread for a while and really enjoying it)
> Have some pearls as well, but not pictured)
> Have this Miki for 6 years now and really love them, great with almost any style)
> 
> View attachment 4000202
> View attachment 4000203
> 
> 
> If i'll find more pics will be happy to share it)
> 
> Thanks!



These are lovely! You've taken great care of them


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Just finished making this necklace consisting of Keshi pearls of 2 different sizes
> 
> View attachment 3997487
> 
> View attachment 3997488
> View attachment 3997489



They're gorgeous!!!  You did an awesome job!!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> After discovering a few pearl forums I kinda went overboard on pearl acquisitions this past year.  I added these to my collection in the past 12 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️


These are some great varieties to add to any collection.  You have awesome taste!!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> After discovering a few pearl forums I kinda went overboard on pearl acquisitions this past year.  I added these to my collection in the past 12 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️


These are some great varieties to add to any collection.  You have awesome taste!!


Ksyusha said:


> Hello Ladies)
> 
> Been reading this thread for a while and really enjoying it)
> Have some pearls as well, but not pictured)
> Have this Miki for 6 years now and really love them, great with almost any style)
> 
> View attachment 4000202
> View attachment 4000203
> 
> 
> If i'll find more pics will be happy to share it)
> 
> Thanks!



Those are beautiful!  I would love to see a mod shot of them on your ear.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> They're gorgeous!!!  You did an awesome job!!



Thanks so much, my pearly friend!


----------



## Ksyusha

cdtracing said:


> Those are beautiful!  I would love to see a mod shot of them on your ear.


have just this


----------



## tealocean

Ksyusha said:


> have just this
> View attachment 4007326


Lovely!


----------



## cdtracing

Ksyusha said:


> have just this
> View attachment 4007326



They'e beautiful on you!


----------



## Ksyusha

Thanks Ladies!
Now i want some south sea white pearls earrings


----------



## perpetualgirl

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 3985686
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what arrived today! Can’t wait for o string them tonight.


I'm really impressed with you ladies who are restringing pearls. I have a lovely Pearl Paradise multi-colored bracelet that I got on Amazon that is too big - it stretched out even bigger after wearing it and slips off now, and I was going to have my local jeweler remove 4 pearls and put the gold ball clasp back together. I'm wondering if I should do what you all are doing and look at this youtube person and try it myself. I don't even know what it will cost to pay the jeweler to restring for me. Might cost as much as I paid for the bracelet (paid $145, and they don't sell it anymore.)
Any tips or thoughts?


----------



## SmokieDragon

perpetualgirl said:


> I'm really impressed with you ladies who are restringing pearls. I have a lovely Pearl Paradise multi-colored bracelet that I got on Amazon that is too big - it stretched out even bigger after wearing it and slips off now, and I was going to have my local jeweler remove 4 pearls and put the gold ball clasp back together. I'm wondering if I should do what you all are doing and look at this youtube person and try it myself. I don't even know what it will cost to pay the jeweler to restring for me. Might cost as much as I paid for the bracelet (paid $145, and they don't sell it anymore.)
> Any tips or thoughts?



I think you can try restringing it yourself using Beader's Secret. I was a total newbie myself 2 months ago and have managed to string 4 necklaces so far  I got my supplies from Etsy and referred to the Pearl Guide forum for the steps, as guided by @TXLVlove . Please see my post on this here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-pearl-lovers-thread.889114/page-91#post-32024098

You can also consider going to riogrande.com and checking out either an oval push clasp (https://www.riogrande.com/product/sterling-silver-oval-push-clasp/612461) or a fishhook clasp (https://www.riogrande.com/search?q=marquise+filigree&c=&t=1&pageSize=32) as these are easier to put on by yourself vs the ball clasp. HTH


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> I think you can try restringing it yourself using Beader's Secret. I was a total newbie myself 2 months ago and have managed to string 4 necklaces so far  I got my supplies from Etsy and referred to the Pearl Guide forum for the steps, as guided by @TXLVlove . Please see my post on this here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-pearl-lovers-thread.889114/page-91#post-32024098
> 
> You can also consider going to riogrande.com and checking out either an oval push clasp (https://www.riogrande.com/product/sterling-silver-oval-push-clasp/612461) or a fishhook clasp (https://www.riogrande.com/search?q=marquise+filigree&c=&t=1&pageSize=32) as these are easier to put on by yourself vs the ball clasp. HTH


I agree with Smokie Dragon.  It also depends where you live.  If you live near Los Angeles, you can go to the LA Jewelry Mart and someone there can string your pearls for around $20-30.


----------



## TXLVlove

Learning to string pearls is really easy.  It just takes practice and Beader's Secret!


----------



## SmokieDragon

A Tahitian necklace I strung yesterday


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> A Tahitian necklace I strung yesterday
> View attachment 4013336
> View attachment 4013337
> View attachment 4013338
> View attachment 4013339



Great job, SmokieDragon!!!  They look beautiful on you!!!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> A Tahitian necklace I strung yesterday
> View attachment 4013336
> View attachment 4013337
> View attachment 4013338
> View attachment 4013339



We could be twins!   We might get need to start a thread to show off our stringing talent.  You have done a great job with your projects.  Where are you finding your pearls?   Locally or online?  Thanks for showing off your beauties and talent[emoji6]


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Great job, SmokieDragon!!!  They look beautiful on you!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> We could be twins!   We might get need to start a thread to show off our stringing talent.  You have done a great job with your projects.  Where are you finding your pearls?   Locally or online?  Thanks for showing off your beauties and talent[emoji6]



Thanks so much! 

Yes, we could be twins hehe! I think our birthdays are close to each other's! I'm a Scorpio born in the middle of November 

I got my white FW Keshi pearls from Pattye. The Tahitians I just strung are from WenPearls also on Etsy. So much choice! Wish I could find loose pearls locally


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Yes, we could be twins hehe! I think our birthdays are close to each other's! I'm a Scorpio born in the middle of November
> 
> I got my white FW Keshi pearls from Pattye. The Tahitians I just strung are from WenPearls also on Etsy. So much choice! Wish I could find loose pearls locally


Wow, Wen Pearls?  I like a lot of her stuff but was wondering about the quality.  Your Ts look lovely with tons of luster.   Those were a score!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Wow, Wen Pearls?  I like a lot of her stuff but was wondering about the quality.  Your Ts look lovely with tons of luster.   Those were a score!



Thanks so much! I am still blown away with the luster and shape. They were described as baroque but I could see they're drop shapes and they turned out just as I expected  I remember spending a long time on a few occasions really looking through to look for a nice lighter coloured strand  I also asked her to send me a separate picture of the strand before I bought it because sometimes a strand can look nicer if it's pictured with other strands, I think. I think we need more than 1 Tahitian strand


----------



## TXLVlove

My granddaughter and I took a trip to the bead store yesterday and picked up a few strands of freshwater pearls.  I’ve been wanting a pearl “chain” to wear with pendants. So I strung these last night on Beaders Secret without knots.  I think the knots would have been bigger than these tiny pearls.  3mm!


----------



## TXLVlove

light is poor right now.


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4019868
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> light is poor right now.



What a great idea! That's an interesting-looking clasp too!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> What a great idea! That's an interesting-looking clasp too!



Thanks!  Since the pearls were under $10, I didn’t want to spend more on the clasp.   I just picked up a bag of these for $2 and put one on each end!


----------



## TXLVlove

Here’s a close up view.  I also used French wire and a little bead to finish it off.


----------



## Joule

TXLVlove said:


> Here’s a close up view.  I also used French wire and a little bead to finish it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020273


TXLVlove, this is stunning.


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Here’s a close up view.  I also used French wire and a little bead to finish it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020273



Oic! That's a great idea to use gimp and the beads too! Where are the knots for the Beader's Secret?


----------



## TXLVlove

Akoyas for Easter Service


----------



## cdtracing

Rubies & pearls today.  Ruby pearl ring, ruby diamond bracelet, ruby cross & pearl studs.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Rubies & pearls today.  Ruby pearl ring, ruby diamond bracelet, ruby cross & pearl studs.
> View attachment 4021243



Your ring has amazing luster! Do you have take it off while washing your hands?


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Akoyas for Easter Service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021218



Lovely double strand with great luster!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Oic! That's a great idea to use gimp and the beads too! Where are the knots for the Beader's Secret?


I put the needle back through the bead like a pearl.  Bummer was i didn't glue the knot and it broke!  So now I have to redo the entire thing!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Your ring has amazing luster! Do you have take it off while washing your hands?



Yes. I take off all my pearl rings when I wash my hands some soaps can have an ingredient that can cause damage.
This particular ring I call the "Queen's  Ring" because of it's size & that the pearl is recessed into the setting like a crown. My SIL loves this ring!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Yes. I take off all my pearl rings when I wash my hands some soaps can have an ingredient that can cause damage.
> This particular ring I call the "Queen's  Ring" because of it's size & that the pearl is recessed into the setting like a crown. My SIL loves this ring!


Your ring is quite regal!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Akoyas for Easter Service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021218



Gorgeous!! They look beautiful on you!!!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Your ring is quite regal!



Thank You!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> I put the needle back through the bead like a pearl.  Bummer was i didn't glue the knot and it broke!  So now I have to redo the entire thing!



Oh no! Hope you didn't lose anything


----------



## BigPurseSue

I have a couple questions for you pearl gurus.

I have a pair freshwater pearl stud earrings I bought maybe 15 years ago. When I haven't been wearing them I've kept them in the little velvet/leather box they came in. It seems like over time one of the pearls has yellowed a bit and the pair is no longer the same color. Has anyone had this happen to pearls? I have other pearl earrings but as far as I can tell none have changed color.

I've been considering buying a pair of Mikimoto earrings though there are no dealers in my area. The range in price for studs is extraordinary, from $290 to $400+ for AAA. Does AAA really look that much better than lower grades? It's impossible to tell the difference from Web pictures. Those of you who've bought Mikimoto earrings, what grade did you settle on?


----------



## aerinha

BigPurseSue said:


> I have a couple questions for you pearl gurus.
> 
> I have a pair freshwater pearl stud earrings I bought maybe 15 years ago. When I haven't been wearing them I've kept them in the little velvet/leather box they came in. It seems like over time one of the pearls has yellowed a bit and the pair is no longer the same color. Has anyone had this happen to pearls? I have other pearl earrings but as far as I can tell none have changed color.
> 
> I've been considering buying a pair of Mikimoto earrings though there are no dealers in my area. The range in price for studs is extraordinary, from $290 to $400+ for AAA. Does AAA really look that much better than lower grades? It's impossible to tell the difference from Web pictures. Those of you who've bought Mikimoto earrings, what grade did you settle on?



Did you maybe get something on the pearl that yellowed?  Hairspray or some hand lotion?  Pearls and chemicals do not get along.  

I can’t speak to Mikimoto, but there is a visible difference between low grade and AAA in my experience.  AAA glow.


----------



## BigPurseSue

aerinha said:


> Did you maybe get something on the pearl that yellowed?  Hairspray or some hand lotion?  Pearls and chemicals do not get along.



There's always that possibility, although I don't use hairspray or makeup. Rarely use lotion. When I googled "yellowing pearls" up came lots of interesting sites that claimed pearls will yellow and dry out if you keep them in an air-tight jewelry box and/or safe and don't let them breath. Yellowing is the first sign of the pearl drying out. Well this is my very best pair of pearl earrings and for years I've kept them in a jewelry box in a safe. I wear them very carefully maybe only once every six months. I have a half-dozen other pairs of pearl earrings that are always banging around my dresser jewelry box and which I wear nearly once a week. None have yellowed. All are much older and in fact were cheaper than the pearl pair I keep in the safe.

Several of the articles mentioned the tendency of grandma's heirloom pearls to turn a nasty yellow because they were locked up in airtight storage for years. Indeed I spotted an otherwise lovely pair of vintage pearl earrings on etsy that were just such a nasty yellow.

Guess I'm going to have to come up with a new protocol for keeping my good pearls looking nice.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous!! They look beautiful on you!!!


Thank you!


----------



## TXLVlove

BigPurseSue said:


> There's always that possibility, although I don't use hairspray or makeup. Rarely use lotion. When I googled "yellowing pearls" up came lots of interesting sites that claimed pearls will yellow and dry out if you keep them in an air-tight jewelry box and/or safe and don't let them breath. Yellowing is the first sign of the pearl drying out. Well this is my very best pair of pearl earrings and for years I've kept them in a jewelry box in a safe. I wear them very carefully maybe only once every six months. I have a half-dozen other pairs of pearl earrings that are always banging around my dresser jewelry box and which I wear nearly once a week. None have yellowed. All are much older and in fact were cheaper than the pearl pair I keep in the safe.
> 
> Several of the articles mentioned the tendency of grandma's heirloom pearls to turn a nasty yellow because they were locked up in airtight storage for years. Indeed I spotted an otherwise lovely pair of vintage pearl earrings on etsy that were just such a nasty yellow.
> 
> Guess I'm going to have to come up with a new protocol for keeping my good pearls looking nice.


I say start wearing them!   There are no rules fir pearls.  Wear your nice stuff with jeans!


----------



## carebearz

I lost one of my mikimoto pearl earrings and am looking to replace it. is it safe to buy their pearls after the earthquake? I know I’m probably being paranoid but there’s this nagging feeling. I can’t find much information on it; only read that the Japanese has chosen Mie prefecture as one of the holding areas for the radioactive waste and that’s where Mikimoto has its farm. But also read that Mikimoto’s pearls now come from Japan, China and Vietnam as their focus shifted from pearl cultivation to jewellery design.

Appreciate any deeper insight. TIA!


----------



## SmokieDragon

BigPurseSue said:


> There's always that possibility, although I don't use hairspray or makeup. Rarely use lotion. When I googled "yellowing pearls" up came lots of interesting sites that claimed pearls will yellow and dry out if you keep them in an air-tight jewelry box and/or safe and don't let them breath. Yellowing is the first sign of the pearl drying out. Well this is my very best pair of pearl earrings and for years I've kept them in a jewelry box in a safe. I wear them very carefully maybe only once every six months. I have a half-dozen other pairs of pearl earrings that are always banging around my dresser jewelry box and which I wear nearly once a week. None have yellowed. All are much older and in fact were cheaper than the pearl pair I keep in the safe.
> 
> Several of the articles mentioned the tendency of grandma's heirloom pearls to turn a nasty yellow because they were locked up in airtight storage for years. Indeed I spotted an otherwise lovely pair of vintage pearl earrings on etsy that were just such a nasty yellow.
> 
> Guess I'm going to have to come up with a new protocol for keeping my good pearls looking nice.



I thought we're not supposed to keep pearls in a safe because they have trace amounts of water and will dry out in a safe which is air-tight. The best is to wear them so that the oil from our skin will help them glow and glisten with amazing luster


----------



## aerinha

BigPurseSue said:


> There's always that possibility, although I don't use hairspray or makeup. Rarely use lotion. When I googled "yellowing pearls" up came lots of interesting sites that claimed pearls will yellow and dry out if you keep them in an air-tight jewelry box and/or safe and don't let them breath. Yellowing is the first sign of the pearl drying out. Well this is my very best pair of pearl earrings and for years I've kept them in a jewelry box in a safe. I wear them very carefully maybe only once every six months. I have a half-dozen other pairs of pearl earrings that are always banging around my dresser jewelry box and which I wear nearly once a week. None have yellowed. All are much older and in fact were cheaper than the pearl pair I keep in the safe.
> 
> Several of the articles mentioned the tendency of grandma's heirloom pearls to turn a nasty yellow because they were locked up in airtight storage for years. Indeed I spotted an otherwise lovely pair of vintage pearl earrings on etsy that were just such a nasty yellow.
> 
> Guess I'm going to have to come up with a new protocol for keeping my good pearls looking nice.



One pearl site I used to frequent said dry pearls could be rehydrated by putting them in the bathroom while you shower. Not in the water but somewhere close enough the steam can waft around them


----------



## cdtracing

carebearz said:


> I lost one of my mikimoto pearl earrings and am looking to replace it. is it safe to buy their pearls after the earthquake? I know I’m probably being paranoid but there’s this nagging feeling. I can’t find much information on it; only read that the Japanese has chosen Mie prefecture as one of the holding areas for the radioactive waste and that’s where Mikimoto has its farm. But also read that Mikimoto’s pearls now come from Japan, China and Vietnam as their focus shifted from pearl cultivation to jewellery design.
> 
> Appreciate any deeper insight. TIA!



I do believe that Mikimoto now buys top quality pearls from Pearl supplies from all over the world.  I don't know if they have stopped their cultivation farms but they are not farming their own pearls like they did in years past.


----------



## BigPurseSue

TXLVlove said:


> I say start wearing them!   There are no rules fir pearls.  Wear your nice stuff with jeans!



You're absolutely right! I do need to wear them more often. Even if it's just around the house. Life is too short not to.



SmokieDragon said:


> I thought we're not supposed to keep pearls in a safe because they have trace amounts of water and will dry out in a safe which is air-tight. The best is to wear them so that the oil from our skin will help them glow and glisten with amazing luster



I didn't know about the no-safe rule until now. Have a couple pearl pendants I need to break out tonight. Hope they're o.k. I'm going to start wearing those more often too.



aerinha said:


> One pearl site I used to frequent said dry pearls could be rehydrated by putting them in the bathroom while you shower. Not in the water but somewhere close enough the steam can waft around them



That's interesting. I'll try that. Our house is very dry in the winter.



cdtracing said:


> I do believe that Mikimoto now buys top quality pearls from Pearl supplies from all over the world.  I don't know if they have stopped their cultivation farms but they are not farming their own pearls like they did in years past.



That's interesting. I wondered how the proliferation of pearl farms would affect them. They do have some branded lines like "Blue Lagoon" which are offered through mid-level retailers and which are supposedly not "real" Mikimoto pearls. But what makes for real Mikimoto these days if they're not selling only pearls they've cultivated themselves?


----------



## cdtracing

BigPurseSue said:


> That's interesting. I wondered how the proliferation of pearl farms would affect them. They do have some branded lines like "Blue Lagoon" which are offered through mid-level retailers and which are supposedly not "real" Mikimoto pearls. But what makes for real Mikimoto these days if they're not selling only pearls they've cultivated themselves?



Good question. Kinda makes you go Hmmmmmmmm!


----------



## BigPurseSue

cdtracing said:


> Good question. Kinda makes you go Hmmmmmmmm!



Yeah. I'm finally at the point in life where I'd like to splurge on a pair of Mikimotos, but since I can't evaluate them in-person, and as they no longer appear to be culturing their own pearls, I'm thinking Hmmmmm.....something from Pearlsofjoy.com will probably make me just as happy.


----------



## SmokieDragon

BigPurseSue said:


> Yeah. I'm finally at the point in life where I'd like to splurge on a pair of Mikimotos, but since I can't evaluate them in-person, and as they no longer appear to be culturing their own pearls, I'm thinking Hmmmmm.....something from Pearlsofjoy.com will probably make me just as happy.



Try pearlparadise.com too! They should be having a Mother's Day promo soon...


----------



## TXLVlove

New earrings from Sakura to go with my peach pearls


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> New earrings from Sakura to go with my peach pearls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4029222



Excellent! A great match! I find her earrings very versatile - I have a pair which is of a similar colour as yours which I can also pair with my golden SSP strand


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> New earrings from Sakura to go with my peach pearls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4029222



Those look wonderful on you & are a great match.  I went to Sakura's site yesterday  but she's taking a break.  I've got it set so Etsy emails me when she's back.  She has great earrings!!


----------



## TXLVlove

I purchased the set of 4 colors she had on sale.  The black ones I tossed but the other three were great.


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> I purchased the set of 4 colors she had on sale.  The black ones I tossed but the other three were great.



I've purchased that before too - the 8-10mm size


----------



## cdtracing

Award winning design from several years ago by Reena  Ahluwalia called Ethereal Rhapsody.  I would sell an organ to be able to have this!!!!  I'll just leave this here so everyone can drool!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Award winning design from several years ago by Reena  Ahluwalia called Ethereal Rhapsody.  I would sell an organ to be able to have this!!!!  I'll just leave this here so everyone can drool!
> 
> View attachment 4030383
> View attachment 4030384


Wow!


----------



## aerinha

SmokieDragon said:


> Try pearlparadise.com too! They should be having a Mother's Day promo soon...



Seconding the Pearl Paradise vote.  Their prices aren’t quite the deal they used to be, but the service is great and their pearls are beautiful.


----------



## honu

I was going through my jewelry box and found a pair of akoya and diamond studs that I haven't worn in years. I wanted to repurpose it and was looking through pearl earring photos online and found a Ferragamo style that I liked. When I went to Hong Kong I had my jeweler add 10mm freshwater drops to my akoyas and it came out really well. The chain is about 1.5" long.

I also had the jeweler make me hoops with pearl in it. He had a pair of  hollow 2mm 18K white gold hoops and attached 8mm freshwater pearls.


----------



## cdtracing

honu said:


> I was going through my jewelry box and found a pair of akoya and diamond studs that I haven't worn in years. I wanted to repurpose it and was looking through pearl earring photos online and found a Ferragamo style that I liked. When I went to Hong Kong I had my jeweler add 10mm freshwater drops to my akoyas and it came out really well. The chain is about 1.5" long.
> 
> I also had the jeweler make me hoops with pearl in it. He had a pair of  hollow 2mm 18K white gold hoops and attached 8mm freshwater pearls.
> 
> View attachment 4031646
> View attachment 4031647



Great way to make something old new again.  I love both earring styles.  They look fabulous on you!!  I'm sure you'll be wearing these often!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

honu said:


> I was going through my jewelry box and found a pair of akoya and diamond studs that I haven't worn in years. I wanted to repurpose it and was looking through pearl earring photos online and found a Ferragamo style that I liked. When I went to Hong Kong I had my jeweler add 10mm freshwater drops to my akoyas and it came out really well. The chain is about 1.5" long.
> 
> I also had the jeweler make me hoops with pearl in it. He had a pair of  hollow 2mm 18K white gold hoops and attached 8mm freshwater pearls.
> 
> View attachment 4031646
> View attachment 4031647



They are wonderful and look beautiful!  Great pieces which will definitely turn heads every time you wear them


----------



## honu

cdtracing said:


> Great way to make something old new again.  I love both earring styles.  They look fabulous on you!!  I'm sure you'll be wearing these often!!



Thank you! I wore the hoop earrings last night and they were so lightweight and comfortable.


----------



## honu

SmokieDragon said:


> They are wonderful and look beautiful!  Great pieces which will definitely turn heads every time you wear them



Thank you! I don't know if they'll turn heads but I love them and can't wait to wear the pearl drops for dinner this week


----------



## Mcandy

my husband bought south sea pearl set from aliexpress. they are so gorgeous! i wear them during formal occasions!


----------



## Mcandy

cdtracing said:


> Award winning design from several years ago by Reena  Ahluwalia called Ethereal Rhapsody.  I would sell an organ to be able to have this!!!!  I'll just leave this here so everyone can drool!
> 
> View attachment 4030383
> View attachment 4030384



that looks heavy looking! lol but it does make a good statement necklace! i wouldnt mind owning them


----------



## suchi

Anyone planning pearly purchases for the coming mother's day?


----------



## cdtracing

I'll be picking up the ombré Tahitian &  South Sea necklace I've had on layaway.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> I'll be picking up the ombré Tahitian &  South Sea necklace I've had on layaway.



Can't wait to see your pictures


----------



## Joule

cdtracing said:


> I'll be picking up the ombré Tahitian &  South Sea necklace I've had on layaway.


I've been looking forward to seeing this!


----------



## cdtracing

Joule said:


> I've been looking forward to seeing this!


I'll post pics.  I'm planning on wearing it to a wedding we're attending in Texas in May!


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

On the topic of yellowing pearls, does anyone have a suggestion for whitening or a professional restorer they recommend?  Just pulled a beautiful strand out of a pouch where they've been for some time.  Reading above I see it was not the best idea to keep them stored away. 

TIA.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> I'll be picking up the ombré Tahitian &  South Sea necklace I've had on layaway.


YAY!  Can't wait to see it on you.  It sounds dreamy.


----------



## BigPurseSue

suchi said:


> Anyone planning pearly purchases for the coming mother's day?



I see that Pearl Paradise has 15 percent off for Mother's Day.



cdtracing said:


> I'll post pics.  I'm planning on wearing it to a wedding we're attending in Texas in May!



Ooooh! Look forward to seeing it!



Mme. de la Paix said:


> On the topic of yellowing pearls, does anyone have a suggestion for whitening or a professional restorer they recommend?  Just pulled a beautiful strand out of a pouch where they've been for some time.  Reading above I see it was not the best idea to keep them stored away.
> 
> TIA.



Googling I saw that some people said to put yellowing pearls in the sun for a few hours. Don't know if that's a good idea. I tried that with my yellowing pearl earring. Can't tell if that made any difference but it didn't seem to hurt.


----------



## LadyD21

I didn’t know we have a pearl thread!  Love pearls! my M bracelet


----------



## BigPurseSue

Today QVC has as their "special value" of the day strands of Honora Ming pearls:
http://www.qvc.com/Honora-Ming-Cult...52890.html?sc=TSV&UDC=TSV&MSG=TSV_OTO_INSTOCK

Pricey and don't know if they're any good. In the past Honora has offered lovely pearls but I've heard that since they were sold a few years ago the quality has suffered. The pastel colors are pretty.


----------



## BigPurseSue

A triple strand of Kenneth Jay Lane faux pearls were Mrs. Bush's trademark. She wore them so often she joked that if she took them off her head would fall off. Here's an entertaining look at Barbara Bush and her pearls from a NY Times fashion writer. Includes some nice pictures plus quotes from makers of costume pearls marveling at all the good things that came to the jewelry industry thanks to Mrs. Bush.

"Barbara Bush: Soft Power in Fake Pearls"
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/18/fashion/barbara-bush-pearls.html


----------



## SmokieDragon

BigPurseSue said:


> A triple strand of Kenneth Jay Lane faux pearls were Mrs. Bush's trademark. She wore them so often she joked that if she took them off her head would fall off. Here's an entertaining look at Barbara Bush and her pearls from a NY Times fashion writer. Includes some nice pictures plus quotes from makers of costume pearls marveling at all the good things that came to the jewelry industry thanks to Mrs. Bush.
> 
> "Barbara Bush: Soft Power in Fake Pearls"
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/18/fashion/barbara-bush-pearls.html



Thanks for sharing that! I had no idea they're faux!


----------



## TXLVlove

Interesting article about fresh water pearls written by Jeremy Shepard (pearl paradise).  
http://gemstone.org/incolor/38/48/


----------



## BigPurseSue

TXLVlove said:


> Interesting article about fresh water pearls written by Jeremy Shepard (pearl paradise).
> http://gemstone.org/incolor/38/48/



Really great article! Thanks for posting! The gem-industry magazine it was published in is pretty interesting too.

I must admit I'm very confused about all the different types of pearls, how they're cultured, where they come from, etc. China's pearl industry is exploding, but so is pearl cultivation in other countries including those in Indonesia. One has to wonder what will come of it all. New types of pearls? Prices hitting rock bottom? The prices of pearls are pretty low now compared to what they were many years ago.

Again...thank you for posting the link!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cdtracing said:


> I'll post pics.  I'm planning on wearing it to a wedding we're attending in Texas in May!


Looking forward to your photos...what sort of ombre necklace did you choose?  white to black?
BTW, Texas will likely be hot in May.....sleeveless dresses are pretty common for weddings here


----------



## cdtracing

texasgirliegirl said:


> Looking forward to your photos...what sort of ombre necklace did you choose?  white to black?
> BTW, Texas will likely be hot in May.....sleeveless dresses are pretty common for weddings here



I don't wear dresses anymore.  My legs don't looks like they use to, plus I don't wear high heels, either.  I have a sleeveless, white to black ombré silk tunic top I'm pairing with black silk palazzo pants.  The wedding is at 7m.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cdtracing said:


> I don't wear dresses anymore.  My legs don't looks like they use to, plus I don't wear high heels, either.  I have a sleeveless, white to black ombré silk tunic top I'm pairing with black silk palazzo pants.  The wedding is at 7m.


Beautiful!!


----------



## suchi

Ok. Poll time. What should I get:
1. Hanadama studs 7-7.5 mm
2. Tahitian studs -8-8.5 mm dark green peacock
3. Tahitian studs -8-8.5 mm light green (pistachio)
4. AAA akoya 7-7.5 mm studs and a freshwater AAA multicolor bracelet.
5. Tahitian keshi studs (silver)


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Ok. Poll time. What should I get:
> 1. Hanadama studs 7-7.5 mm
> 2. Tahitian studs -8-8.5 mm dark green peacock
> 3. Tahitian studs -8-8.5 mm light green (pistachio)
> 4. AAA akoya 7-7.5 mm studs and a freshwater AAA multicolor bracelet.
> 5. Tahitian keshi studs (silver)



I think all these lovely pieces have a place in your pearl collection so I will say get them all at staggered intervals  For example, Item 4 would be more for normal use than say Item 1 which would probably be for special occasions. So that’s why I think you need them all. 

I think that Tahitian Keshi studs are difficult to come by, so if there is a pair you are eyeing right now, you should get it. You just need to determine what order to get your items, ie any special occasions coming up, and how long to wait to get the next item.


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> I think all these lovely pieces have a place in your pearl collection so I will say get them all at staggered intervals  For example, Item 4 would be more for normal use than say Item 1 which would probably be for special occasions. So that’s why I think you need them all.
> 
> I think that Tahitian Keshi studs are difficult to come by, so if there is a pair you are eyeing right now, you should get it. You just need to determine what order to get your items, ie any special occasions coming up, and how long to wait to get the next item.


Thanks 
Kojima has a pair of tahitian keshi studs. This will probably be my last pearl purchase this year.
As of now really leaning towards either Tahitian or hanadama studs.


----------



## suchi

Anyone owns both AAA akoya and hanadamas is there a huge difference in the lustre?


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> Ok. Poll time. What should I get:
> 1. Hanadama studs 7-7.5 mm
> 2. Tahitian studs -8-8.5 mm dark green peacock
> 3. Tahitian studs -8-8.5 mm light green (pistachio)
> 4. AAA akoya 7-7.5 mm studs and a freshwater AAA multicolor bracelet.
> 5. Tahitian keshi studs (silver)


Do you own a tahitian strand?   You might want to match the pearls to the strand.  Do you already own a nice pair of white pearl studs?  I’m thinking the hanadama or akoya if you don't have a pair.  I wear my akoya studs with everything.  They are like a white t-shirt that you can dress up or go casual.  They always give a hint of elegance even when working in the garden or walking your dog!  Now don’t get me started on Tahitians...I’m obsessed with them.  Last year I accumulated quite a few pieces!   Bottom line...go with what you keep  coming back to... the ones you can’t stop looking at.   There will be more pearls out there and trust us pearly girls... you won’t  stop at just one pair!  Keep us posted abd show us pics!


----------



## Joule

I would choose either the hanadamas or a green Tahitian pair (either peacock or pistachio). I know you have a nice collection of bracelets, so I'd pack a punch with the earrings.


----------



## suchi

I have emailed Kevin regarding availability of the pistachio tahitians. If available will probably get those. If not then hanadamas


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> I have emailed Kevin regarding availability of the pistachio tahitians. If available will probably get those. If not then hanadamas


Post pictures when you get them!


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Thanks
> Kojima has a pair of tahitian keshi studs. This will probably be my last pearl purchase this year.
> As of now really leaning towards either Tahitian or hanadama studs.



According to the Kojima website, their sale is starting on 29 April!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Metallic Peach FW Strand


----------



## suchi

So I know a Tahitian bracelet was nowhere on my wishlist but I was just browsing Kojima and this happened. 
I was very very tempted by the blue baroque akoya necklace in POJ maven collection but I don't think I will use a strand as much as a bracelet. 
My pearl collection is still missing the basic white set.


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Metallic Peach FW Strand
> 
> View attachment 4052825


They glow on you. What is the size of the pearls and the length of the necklace?


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> They glow on you. What is the size of the pearls and the length of the necklace?



Thanks! These are 16” 6.5-7.0mm 

Thanks to you too as I have a couple of items fr the Kojima sale coming my way


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> So I know a Tahitian bracelet was nowhere on my wishlist but I was just browsing Kojima and this happened.
> I was very very tempted by the blue baroque akoya necklace in POJ maven collection but I don't think I will use a strand as much as a bracelet.
> My pearl collection is still missing the basic white set.



Beautiful!!!


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks! These are 16” 6.5-7.0mm
> 
> Thanks to you too as I have a couple of items fr the Kojima sale coming my way


What did you get?????
I was eying their Tahitian keshi and soc keshi dangle earring buy it sold out as soon as the sale started. I don't even have a picture of it in my pinterest.
I also may or may not have another pendant coming from Sarah. I will post if the purchase goes through.


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> What did you get?????
> I was eying their Tahitian keshi and soc keshi dangle earring buy it sold out as soon as the sale started. I don't even have a picture of it in my pinterest.
> I also may or may not have another pendant coming from Sarah. I will post if the purchase goes through.



Good luck with the pendant!!

I’m getting an FW coin pearl necklace and a pair of FW earrings:


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> So I know a Tahitian bracelet was nowhere on my wishlist but I was just browsing Kojima and this happened.
> I was very very tempted by the blue baroque akoya necklace in POJ maven collection but I don't think I will use a strand as much as a bracelet.
> My pearl collection is still missing the basic white set.



Love the colors & the luster!


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Good luck with the pendant!!
> 
> I’m getting an FW coin pearl necklace and a pair of FW earrings:
> 
> View attachment 4053528
> 
> 
> View attachment 4053529


Very pretty pieces.
The pendant is mine. It is a conical long pistachio pearl. It was listed under loose pearls and Sarah is setting it as a pendant. The picturesbof the pearl have have taken off the website so not able to post a picture.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Love the colors & the luster!


Thanks


----------



## SmokieDragon

South Sea tin cup and earrings


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> South Sea tin cup and earrings
> 
> View attachment 4053921
> View attachment 4053922



Love the mix of the Golden & White South Seas!!!  So luminous!  I find my tin cup necklaces to be much lighter & more comfortable to wear in the hotter months of the year.  You look beautiful!!


----------



## cdtracing

I picked up my Ombré Tahitian White South Sea strand today.  It's 36 inches long & the mm size of the pearls are 9-11 mm.  Here's a pic inside &  another outside.  The luster & luminosity is incredible.  I can't wait to wear them to the wedding!!!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Good luck with the pendant!!
> 
> I’m getting an FW coin pearl necklace and a pair of FW earrings:
> 
> View attachment 4053528
> 
> 
> View attachment 4053529


love those earrings!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> I picked up my Ombré Tahitian White South Sea strand today.  It's 36 inches long & the mm size of the pearls are 9-11 mm.  Here's a pic inside &  another outside.  The luster & luminosity is incredible.  I can't wait to wear them to the wedding!!!
> View attachment 4054305
> View attachment 4054307


OMG!  Totally worth waiting for.  Just breathtaking!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> OMG!  Totally worth waiting for.  Just breathtaking!


Thank you, TXLV!!  I just keep  looking at them; they're so mesmerizing!  The jeweler also has a 24 inch Ombré necklace I want as well.  They look beautiful worn together. Maybe one day soon.


----------



## Joule

cdtracing said:


> I picked up my Ombré Tahitian White South Sea strand today.  It's 36 inches long & the mm size of the pearls are 9-11 mm.  Here's a pic inside &  another outside.  The luster & luminosity is incredible.  I can't wait to wear them to the wedding!!!
> View attachment 4054305
> View attachment 4054307


I've been waiting to see this! Absolutely gorgeous, cdtracing - what a prize!


----------



## cdtracing

Joule said:


> I've been waiting to see this! Absolutely gorgeous, cdtracing - what a prize!



Thank you, Joule!!  They are definitely the prize of my collection!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> I picked up my Ombré Tahitian White South Sea strand today.  It's 36 inches long & the mm size of the pearls are 9-11 mm.  Here's a pic inside &  another outside.  The luster & luminosity is incredible.  I can't wait to wear them to the wedding!!!
> View attachment 4054305
> View attachment 4054307



Omg!!!! Gorgeous!!! This necklace is what dreams are made of!!! You must get the 24” as well  

Is your necklace knotted in white string? Just curious about the colour of string used. 

I don’t see a clasp - easier this way to wear your necklace in any orientation


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Love the mix of the Golden & White South Seas!!!  So luminous!  I find my tin cup necklaces to be much lighter & more comfortable to wear in the hotter months of the year.  You look beautiful!!



Thanks so much!! It’s hot all year round where I live so my pearls are only for air cond environments


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> love those earrings!



Thanks so much! They’re finished with white topaz which is my birthstone. Happy to get something with pearls and topaz


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> I picked up my Ombré Tahitian White South Sea strand today.  It's 36 inches long & the mm size of the pearls are 9-11 mm.  Here's a pic inside &  another outside.  The luster & luminosity is incredible.  I can't wait to wear them to the wedding!!!
> View attachment 4054305
> View attachment 4054307


OMG.....incredible....love love love it


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Omg!!!! Gorgeous!!! This necklace is what dreams are made of!!! You must get the 24” as well
> 
> Is your necklace knotted in white string? Just curious about the colour of string used.
> 
> I don’t see a clasp - easier this way to wear your necklace in any orientation



Thank you, SmokieDragon!  Yes, it is knotted & I believe it's white silk, but I will have to look at it closely to see.  I'll look at it tomorrow & post the color of the thread.  It does have a ball plunge clasp but it's black & blends in with the dark Tahitians.


----------



## suchi

This is the pistachio pearl that Sarah is setting as a pendant for me


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> OMG.....incredible....love love love it



Thanks, Suchi!  I'm so thrilled to finally get them home.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> This is the pistachio pearl that Sarah is setting as a pendant for me



That's a beautiful pearl.  I love the luster & the colors in the orient.  I can't wait to see pics when it's finished!


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> This is the pistachio pearl that Sarah is setting as a pendant for me


Suchi, that's going to be an amazing pendant. I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> That's a beautiful pearl.  I love the luster & the colors in the orient.  I can't wait to see pics when it's finished!





Joule said:


> Suchi, that's going to be an amazing pendant. I can't wait to see it finished.


Thanks 
There are loads of delicious loose pearls in the kojima site. If I won the lottery I would have them all. 
Not mine but linking some more eye candies for you to enjoy.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, SmokieDragon!  Yes, it is knotted & I believe it's white silk, but I will have to look at it closely to see.  I'll look at it tomorrow & post the color of the thread.  It does have a ball plunge clasp but it's black & blends in with the dark Tahitians.



Ah yes! Now I see the clasp - it blends so well with the necklace  Very well thought of


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> This is the pistachio pearl that Sarah is setting as a pendant for me



Thanks for posting a picture! It's beautiful with amazing colours!


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks for posting a picture! It's beautiful with amazing colours!


Thank you so much


----------



## suchi

Just received Kamoka mother's day sale email. Anyone getting anything?


----------



## TXLVlove

So excited.  I think these are suppose to be a surprise but the receipt was in my email!  Mother’s Day gift from my hubby.


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> So excited.  I think these are suppose to be a surprise but the receipt was in my email!  Mother’s Day gift from my hubby.
> View attachment 4055138


The colors and luster is fabulous in your strand. I wish I had a generous husband.


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> So excited.  I think these are suppose to be a surprise but the receipt was in my email!  Mother’s Day gift from my hubby.
> View attachment 4055138



How gorgeous!!!!  I love the colors!!!  Can't wait to see a mod shot!!  What a thoughtful hubby!!


----------



## TXLVlove

Thanks such I and cdtracing!  They are untreated FWP. 10-13mm.  Not sure what color thread I will string them with but I have a few different colors so we’ll see.


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> So excited.  I think these are suppose to be a surprise but the receipt was in my email!  Mother’s Day gift from my hubby.
> View attachment 4055138



This is beautiful!!! Love the colours and luster! I think your hubby is fantastic for finding this - must have taken a lot of time since there is no go-to place for a beautiful strand like this


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Just received Kamoka mother's day sale email. Anyone getting anything?



I was interested in a Keshi bracelet but international shipping is usd85!!! No thanks then


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Omg!!!! Gorgeous!!! This necklace is what dreams are made of!!! You must get the 24” as well
> 
> Is your necklace knotted in white string? Just curious about the colour of string used.
> 
> I don’t see a clasp - easier this way to wear your necklace in any orientation



I checked the strand & it is strung & knotted on white silk thread, SmokieDragon!


----------



## Roie55

Very happy to have found this thread - hi to all. I've been a jewellery hobbyist for a few years, Heres a sample of what i have done. Its not easy getting the better quality pearls shipped to Australia. Always so expensive so i have stuck to FW. Will check out the PP site you have mentioned. I also make wrap bracelets with pearls - looking at my current ones i think i need to re-thread, they're looking a bit 'blergh'
Added to a s/s chain as charms


I wear ones like this everyday. Ended up just permanently knotting and just leaving it on. The leather lasts a few months. The pearls have held up pretty well. I just switch to a new piece of leather when they finally break. I sell a lot of these at markets. Some with more pearls and more bunches for a more glam look. I love leather and pearls the most. Its a very modern way to wear the classic. I drill myself as well - takes ages.


just threaded here on fishtail wire with a leather tassel.


I love tassels, these are knotted with the same silk.


Its a dangerous obsession isnt it.  Oh i made rings too - playing around again with ideas - needed to redrill to make hole bigger for this too. And the wrap - ergh - looking outdated with wrong colour thread - need to do a new one.


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> This is the pistachio pearl that Sarah is setting as a pendant for me


What a fun piece.  I can't wait to see it set.  It will look great on a chain.  You can layer it with other pearls too!


----------



## TXLVlove

Roie55 said:


> Very happy to have found this thread - hi to all. I've been a jewellery hobbyist for a few years, Heres a sample of what i have done. Its not easy getting the better quality pearls shipped to Australia. Always so expensive so i have stuck to FW. Will check out the PP site you have mentioned. I also make wrap bracelets with pearls - looking at my current ones i think i need to re-thread, they're looking a bit 'blergh'
> Added to a s/s chain as charms
> View attachment 4055470
> 
> I wear ones like this everyday. Ended up just permanently knotting and just leaving it on. The leather lasts a few months. The pearls have held up pretty well. I just switch to a new piece of leather when they finally break. I sell a lot of these at markets. Some with more pearls and more bunches for a more glam look. I love leather and pearls the most. Its a very modern way to wear the classic. I drill myself as well - takes ages.
> View attachment 4055471
> 
> just threaded here on fishtail wire with a leather tassel.
> View attachment 4055481
> 
> I love tassels, these are knotted with the same silk.
> View attachment 4055472
> 
> Its a dangerous obsession isnt it.  Oh i made rings too - playing around again with ideas - needed to redrill to make hole bigger for this too. And the wrap - ergh - looking outdated with wrong colour thread - need to do a new one.
> View attachment 4055490


Wow!  I need to learn how to drill!!!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> This is beautiful!!! Love the colours and luster! I think your hubby is fantastic for finding this - must have taken a lot of time since there is no go-to place for a beautiful strand like this


You are sweet!  Here's how it went: Hubby Text: I need some ideas of what pearls were on your brain.
Me Text back: ETSY.....link to site
Guess he ordered them today since the receipt went to my email instead of his!  He hasn't figured out that I know yet.  Only down side is he didn't do expedited shipping so I will be waiting for a while for them to arrive from China.


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> I was interested in a Keshi bracelet but international shipping is usd85!!! No thanks then


They charged me USD 16 for shipping? That may be because my purchases were less than USD 500. Don't know.


----------



## suchi

I made out like a pirate in this mother's day sales. My wallet is crying but I am very happy. Yesterday I discovered Kamoka is shipping to my country and with that news rational common sense went out of the window and these are my first kamokas. I am so excited I have always lusted after kamokas.
Going on a long long pearl ban.


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> Thanks such I and cdtracing!  They are untreated FWP. 10-13mm.  Not sure what color thread I will string them with but I have a few different colors so we’ll see.


Are they ming pearls? The colors are outstanding.


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> They charged me USD 16 for shipping? That may be because my purchases were less than USD 500. Don't know.



My purchase would have been below USD500 too. Wonder why it’s so expensive to ship to Malaysia


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> My purchase would have been below USD500 too. Wonder why it’s so expensive to ship to Malaysia


I am in India. Shipping should be comparable. I wonder there were 3 shipping choices, the lowest was usd 16.


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> I am in India. Shipping should be comparable. I wonder there were 3 shipping choices, the lowest was usd 16.



Oic - that is cheap!!! Lucky u  I had only 1 choice for shipping. The super expensive option - I think it’s USPS International Priority? It was the same option with Kojima too - except that Kojima charged only USD55 which I found still acceptable but USD85 is a no-go for me.


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Oic - that is cheap!!! Lucky u  I had only 1 choice for shipping. The super expensive option - I think it’s USPS International Priority? It was the same option with Kojima too - except that Kojima charged only USD55 which I found still acceptable but USD85 is a no-go for me.


Definitely USD 85 is too much. Kojima charges me USD 35. However over USD 500 kojima offers free shipping.
Pearl Paradise however does not ship here.


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Definitely USD 85 is too much. Kojima charges me USD 35. However over USD 500 kojima offers free shipping.
> Pearl Paradise however does not ship here.



That is too bad about PP not shipping to your country. They triggered my love for online pearl shopping


----------



## SmokieDragon

Golden SSP pendant


----------



## SmokieDragon

Roie55 said:


> Very happy to have found this thread - hi to all. I've been a jewellery hobbyist for a few years, Heres a sample of what i have done. Its not easy getting the better quality pearls shipped to Australia. Always so expensive so i have stuck to FW. Will check out the PP site you have mentioned. I also make wrap bracelets with pearls - looking at my current ones i think i need to re-thread, they're looking a bit 'blergh'
> Added to a s/s chain as charms
> View attachment 4055470
> 
> I wear ones like this everyday. Ended up just permanently knotting and just leaving it on. The leather lasts a few months. The pearls have held up pretty well. I just switch to a new piece of leather when they finally break. I sell a lot of these at markets. Some with more pearls and more bunches for a more glam look. I love leather and pearls the most. Its a very modern way to wear the classic. I drill myself as well - takes ages.
> View attachment 4055471
> 
> just threaded here on fishtail wire with a leather tassel.
> View attachment 4055481
> 
> I love tassels, these are knotted with the same silk.
> View attachment 4055472
> 
> Its a dangerous obsession isnt it.  Oh i made rings too - playing around again with ideas - needed to redrill to make hole bigger for this too. And the wrap - ergh - looking outdated with wrong colour thread - need to do a new one.
> View attachment 4055490



You are so talented! Well done!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> You are sweet!  Here's how it went: Hubby Text: I need some ideas of what pearls were on your brain.
> Me Text back: ETSY.....link to site
> Guess he ordered them today since the receipt went to my email instead of his!  He hasn't figured out that I know yet.  Only down side is he didn't do expedited shipping so I will be waiting for a while for them to arrive from China.



I hope your strand arrives soon  That is so funny that the receipt went to your email because I guess it's your Etsy account hehe


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> Are they ming pearls? The colors are outstanding.


Here's the description: "Natural Multi-color Edison Pearl Necklace Strand for jewelry design! As for these pearl strands, they are from the newly harvest pearls. The color is really fantastic! There are natural blue, pink/peachy, purple, greenish and lavender colors! All of them are 100% natural color without any enhancement!
The luster of the strand is also amazing!"
I will post pics when I receive them....probably at the end of the month!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> View attachment 4055953
> 
> 
> Golden SSP pendant


So pretty.  Which color pearls do you like the best?  You have a wide assortment of colors in your collection


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> So pretty.  Which color pearls do you like the best?  You have a wide assortment of colors in your collection



Thanks so much! That is a tough question to answer! I think it would have to be between Tahitians and Gold SSPs. Then would be peach/pink and lavender/purple FWs


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Definitely USD 85 is too much. Kojima charges me USD 35. However over USD 500 kojima offers free shipping.
> Pearl Paradise however does not ship here.



Ok... so I wrote an email to Kamoka and they replied that they would add more shipping options to my country. When I checked out, there was an option of shipping for USD23! Yay!!!

Here’s what I got:


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Ok... so I wrote an email to Kamoka and they replied that they would add more shipping options to my country. When I checked out, there was an option of shipping for USD23! Yay!!!
> 
> Here’s what I got:
> View attachment 4056553
> View attachment 4056554


Yay!!!!! Those 2 pieces were on my wishlist too. Lots of pictures when you receive them. So happy I will get to see them here on you.


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> Here's the description: "Natural Multi-color Edison Pearl Necklace Strand for jewelry design! As for these pearl strands, they are from the newly harvest pearls. The color is really fantastic! There are natural blue, pink/peachy, purple, greenish and lavender colors! All of them are 100% natural color without any enhancement!
> The luster of the strand is also amazing!"
> I will post pics when I receive them....probably at the end of the month!


Are they from Kong pearls in Etsy?


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Are they from Kong pearls in Etsy?



Ok, I googled based on TXLVlove’s post and I think they’re fr fandapearl on Etsy...?


----------



## TXLVlove

You two are funny!   Yup, purchased them from Fanta pearls.  I also purchased my metallic peach pearls from him.  Good news:  I was able to get expedited shipping so my beauties should be here next week!  Smoke dragon, I love your choices from Kamoka.


----------



## TXLVlove

My shipping was $25 for DHL.  Snail mail was $5.


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Yay!!!!! Those 2 pieces were on my wishlist too. Lots of pictures when you receive them. So happy I will get to see them here on you.



Thanks so much! Can't wait to receive them  My first Kamokas too!



TXLVlove said:


> You two are funny!   Yup, purchased them from Fanta pearls.  I also purchased my metallic peach pearls from him.  Good news:  I was able to get expedited shipping so my beauties should be here next week!  Smoke dragon, I love your choices from Kamoka.
> 
> My shipping was $25 for DHL.  Snail mail was $5.



Thanks so much! It was not easy deciding on the pendant - so many pretty ones. The bracelet was clear choice for me 

Can't wait to see your strand here  That is great that you managed to get expedited shipping - $25 is a good price!


----------



## MahoganyQT

I now have 2 lovely white  Akoya pearl sets. My DH bought me a necklace, bracelet, and earrings for our 12 year anniversary but he didn’t know that I already own a Mikimoto set that I received as a graduation gift 17 years ago . Its not his fault because they were in my parent’s safe the whole time. I didn’t have the same appreciation that I have for pearls that I have now. 

The Mikimoto set consists of a 7x6.5 mm A1 pearl 18 inch necklace with a yellow gold closure and 6x6.5 mm A pearl studs. 

The new set consists of a 7.5-8 mm 17 inch AAA pearl necklace, bracelet, and earrings with a white gold closure. 

They are both so beautiful. Would you keep both or return the newer set for something else?


----------



## TXLVlove

MahoganyQT said:


> I now have 2 lovely white  Akoya pearl sets. My DH bought me a necklace, bracelet, and earrings for our 12 year anniversary but he didn’t know that I already own a Mikimoto set that I received as a graduation gift 17 years ago . Its not his fault because they were in my parent’s safe the whole time. I didn’t have the same appreciation that I have for pearls that I have now.
> 
> The Mikimoto set consists of a 7x6.5 mm A1 pearl 18 inch necklace with a yellow gold closure and 6x6.5 mm A pearl studs.
> 
> The new set consists of a 7.5-8 mm 17 inch AAA pearl necklace, bracelet, and earrings with a white gold closure.
> 
> They are both so beautiful. Would you keep both or return the newer set for something else?
> View attachment 4058351
> View attachment 4058352
> 
> View attachment 4058353


Such a sweet Hubby!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! That is a tough question to answer! I think it would have to be between Tahitians and Gold SSPs. Then would be peach/pink and lavender/purple FWs


I love your Tahitian strand!


----------



## Jinsun

MahoganyQT said:


> I now have 2 lovely white  Akoya pearl sets. My DH bought me a necklace, bracelet, and earrings for our 12 year anniversary but he didn’t know that I already own a Mikimoto set that I received as a graduation gift 17 years ago . Its not his fault because they were in my parent’s safe the whole time. I didn’t have the same appreciation that I have for pearls that I have now.
> 
> The Mikimoto set consists of a 7x6.5 mm A1 pearl 18 inch necklace with a yellow gold closure and 6x6.5 mm A pearl studs.
> 
> The new set consists of a 7.5-8 mm 17 inch AAA pearl necklace, bracelet, and earrings with a white gold closure.
> 
> They are both so beautiful. Would you keep both or return the newer set for something else?
> View attachment 4058351
> View attachment 4058352
> 
> View attachment 4058353



That’s a tough one!  Any kids?  Maybe keep and pass it on?  If not I’d probably return it and pick out something else together. 


Btw, I haven’t seen a mikimoto clasp like the new WG set. Has mikimoto updated their clasp?


----------



## Jinsun

So I’ve been looking to get a pearl strand. 22” or opera length. Nothing too expensive. I’ve seen some on pearl paradise. 

This length make the necklace heavy?  I haven’t seen many posts on longer necklaces and am thinking maybe this style is outdated?  Thoughts?  I’m looking at white pearls. Also with that length better to go with smaller size pearls?  Thanks


----------



## TXLVlove

Jinsun said:


> So I’ve been looking to get a pearl strand. 22” or opera length. Nothing too expensive. I’ve seen some on pearl paradise.
> 
> This length make the necklace heavy?  I haven’t seen many posts on longer necklaces and am thinking maybe this style is outdated?  Thoughts?  I’m looking at white pearls. Also with that length better to go with smaller size pearls?  Thanks


I had a 7.5-8 mm opera length strand that I broke apart to make shorter strands.  Now I wear them individually or stacked.  It all depends on what you like.  I think PP shows shorter strands for price.  You can always request longer.  Sakura on ETSY has FWP that are really nice and quite affordable.  You could ask her what she'd charge for a longer strand...most likely under $500 depending on the mm of the pearl.  Smaller pearls aren't as heavy as the larger ones!  16-18 inch is a good length.  So is 20 inches.  Just depends on what you like.


----------



## TXLVlove

I just got a new clasp so I shortened one of my akoya strands.  I think this one is around 16 inches on a fat neck!   I was playing around with the editing tool


----------



## MahoganyQT

Jinsun said:


> That’s a tough one!  Any kids?  Maybe keep and pass it on?  If not I’d probably return it and pick out something else together.
> 
> 
> Btw, I haven’t seen a mikimoto clasp like the new WG set. Has mikimoto updated their clasp?



Sorry for the confusion, the second set is not Mikimoto it is from The Pearl Source.


----------



## TXLVlove

Forgot to attach!


----------



## MahoganyQT

MahoganyQT said:


> Sorry for the confusion, the second set is not Mikimoto it is from The Pearl Source.



I have one son. Hopefully he has a daughter so she can have my goodies. I put both of them on and the 1 inch difference in the 2 makes them look nice that way. I think I might just keep them both!


----------



## TXLVlove

MahoganyQT said:


> I have one son. Hopefully he has a daughter so she can have my goodies. I put both of them on and the 1 inch difference in the 2 makes them look nice that way. I think I might just keep them both!
> View attachment 4058506



Definitely keep both!


----------



## MahoganyQT

TXLVlove said:


> Definitely keep both!



Yay!!


----------



## Joule

MahoganyQT said:


> I have one son. Hopefully he has a daughter so she can have my goodies. I put both of them on and the 1 inch difference in the 2 makes them look nice that way. I think I might just keep them both!
> View attachment 4058506


MahoganyQT, I think they look beautiful worn together on you. Keep them both and wear them often!


----------



## Jinsun

MahoganyQT said:


> I have one son. Hopefully he has a daughter so she can have my goodies. I put both of them on and the 1 inch difference in the 2 makes them look nice that way. I think I might just keep them both!
> View attachment 4058506





Def looks great together!


I have the VCA magic long necklace and I really like the length. So that’s why I’m considering a long strand of pearls. I gifted my mom and mil a mikimoto strand so I know I will get both eventually. And I have two dds, that if the pearls keep in great shape can get them when they are older. 

I keep looking at the opera length mikimoto online but knowing me they probably won’t see the light of day often.  
I will check out Etsy. Thanks!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Jinsun said:


> Def looks great together!
> 
> 
> I have the VCA magic long necklace and I really like the length. So that’s why I’m considering a long strand of pearls. I gifted my mom and mil a mikimoto strand so I know I will get both eventually. And I have two dds, that if the pearls keep in great shape can get them when they are older.
> 
> I keep looking at the opera length mikimoto online but knowing me they probably won’t see the light of day often.
> I will check out Etsy. Thanks!



The opera length is gorgeous! Yeah, I wouldn’t buy Mikimoto in that length either if it were me. I have a Chanel faux pearl lariat necklace in that length but I have only worn it once.


----------



## Mcandy

South sea pearls in the Philippines are fairly priced. My mom bought hers which are huge and set in gold for 250 cad. I wore it today and my husband told me i look terrible with those huge pearls lol


----------



## suchi

Mcandy said:


> South sea pearls in the Philippines are fairly priced. My mom bought hers which are huge and set in gold for 250 cad. I wore it today and my husband told me i look terrible with those huge pearls lol


I look terrible in large pearls too. My go to size for round studs is 7.5 and I start to look funny at 9 mm. For buttons I can go up to 10mm but that's my limit.


----------



## suchi

MahoganyQT said:


> I have one son. Hopefully he has a daughter so she can have my goodies. I put both of them on and the 1 inch difference in the 2 makes them look nice that way. I think I might just keep them both!
> View attachment 4058506


Keep both. They look very nice nestled together.


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> I love your Tahitian strand!



I would have clicked the "Love" button if there was one!  I think you should keep both. Even before I saw this picture, I was thinking that your new strand, with its bigger size, is a keeper


----------



## SmokieDragon

Mcandy said:


> South sea pearls in the Philippines are fairly priced. My mom bought hers which are huge and set in gold for 250 cad. I wore it today and my husband told me i look terrible with those huge pearls lol



How huge are they? I think they sound great


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> I just got a new clasp so I shortened one of my akoya strands.  I think this one is around 16 inches on a fat neck!   I was playing around with the editing tool



Looks great together! 

I have a 32" Akoya strand, currently strung unknotted, which I am thinking about how to restring. I was thinking of breaking them up too so that I can make it stacked. I think I can get away with a 16.5" and squeeze out an 18" once they are knotted. Not sure... I've been delaying this for a while haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> I love your Tahitian strand!



I have 2 Tahitian strands - one from PP and the other from Wen Pearls which I strung myself hehe. Now I'm thinking of buying some Keshi pearls from Wen to do a necklace


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> I have 2 Tahitian strands - one from PP and the other from Wen Pearls which I strung myself hehe. Now I'm thinking of buying some Keshi pearls from Wen to do a necklace


I was just looking at the tahitians on her site.  I'm thinking of adding some different colored ts to my first strand I purchased online.  I love how your strand turned out!


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> I look terrible in large pearls too. My go to size for round studs is 7.5 and I start to look funny at 9 mm. For buttons I can go up to 10mm but that's my limit.


I'm the opposite.  I love big pearls.  11-15mm make my heart sing.  I like the smaller ones layered or stacked.  That is why pearls are great.  There are sizes and styles to fit everyone!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> I was just looking at the tahitians on her site.  I'm thinking of adding some different colored ts to my first strand I purchased online.  I love how your strand turned out!



Thanks so much! That sounds great - a multi-coloured DIY project 

I'm waiting for my ****** Big Fat Check to come through on the 15th so that I can buy my Keshis while I ponder some more...


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> I'm the opposite.  I love big pearls.  11-15mm make my heart sing.  I like the smaller ones layered or stacked.  That is why pearls are great.  There are sizes and styles to fit everyone!



I love how you've worded that - so true that pearls are about what makes our heart sing


----------



## texasgirliegirl

cdtracing said:


> I picked up my Ombré Tahitian White South Sea strand today.  It's 36 inches long & the mm size of the pearls are 9-11 mm.  Here's a pic inside &  another outside.  The luster & luminosity is incredible.  I can't wait to wear them to the wedding!!!
> View attachment 4054305
> View attachment 4054307


Gorgeous!!
While vacation on Maui last Summer I saw this style. Your strand has such beautiful luster.


----------



## margieb

Dear all!  I’ve always loved pearls.  New to this thread.  Old to TPF.  I had a great bodacious set of big baroque pearls that were my daily wear.  I was soooo careful with them.  Then they got stolen one day.  I still think about them [emoji22]


----------



## margieb

Probably time to get me new baroques


----------



## cdtracing

texasgirliegirl said:


> Gorgeous!!
> While vacation on Maui last Summer I saw this style. Your strand has such beautiful luster.



Thank you, TG. Yes, the luster is amazing on this strand.  There's also a 24-26 inch strand I'm looking at getting. They look wonderful when worn together.
I've been trying to save this strand for the wedding were going to in Corpus at the end of the month but I was weak & wore it to dinner last night.  It was a big hit.  Got several compliments on them because the pearls are so beautiful & it's not a style that's often seen.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, TG. Yes, the luster is amazing on this strand.  There's also a 24-26 inch strand I'm looking at getting. They look wonderful when worn together.
> I've been trying to save this strand for the wedding were going to in Corpus at the end of the month but I was weak & wore it to dinner last night.  It was a big hit.  Got several compliments on them because the pearls are so beautiful & it's not a style that's often seen.



We need mod shots!!!


----------



## cdtracing

margieb said:


> Probably time to get me new baroques


Sorry your favored pair was stolen.  If you still think about them, it's definitely time to get a new pair!!!  Go for it!!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> We need mod shots!!!


We didn't take any pics last night but I will definitely take a pic of the pearls with what I'm wearing to the wedding.


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> I have 2 Tahitian strands - one from PP and the other from Wen Pearls which I strung myself hehe. Now I'm thinking of buying some Keshi pearls from Wen to do a necklace


I have purchased many things from Wen and have been happy in general with the quality. I have never tried her Tahitians though. The prices seem too good so I have always hesitated. How is the quality? 
Kongs pearl have some nice south sea strands listed but then again I am hesitating since the price isnt in line with what i have seen to be south sea prices.
They also have a white golden freshwater strand that is so lovely.


----------



## cdtracing

This is the 26" Ombré strand I'm looking at.  It look beautiful with the 36" strand.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> This is the 26" Ombré strand I'm looking at.  It look beautiful with the 36" strand.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059382


This will look absolutely gorgeous with your ombre strand. Please get it and post lots of pictures


----------



## Izzybet

I have inherited a pearl necklace. I wasn’t sure if the pearls were real or not so I popped to a local jeweller who said they are real ! They are salt water pearls from about the 1930’s.  i am not sure what to do with them. They do need restringing though.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> This will look absolutely gorgeous with your ombre strand. Please get it and post lots of pictures



This strand is more expensive than the 36" I have.  This strand is made up of all round 9-11mm AAA quality or A+ according to Tahitian pearl grading.  I can't get it right away but hopefully in a month or two.


----------



## Jinsun

cdtracing said:


> This is the 26" Ombré strand I'm looking at.  It look beautiful with the 36" strand.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059382



Wow never seen anything like this before. It’s gorgeous.


----------



## Jinsun

Tasaki has some nice trendy pieces. Seems to be easy to buy now then it was a few years back (in the USA)

Anyways, I bought this 35” strand from pearl paradise. Use the 15% promo code and cashed out my points worth $94.


----------



## cdtracing

Jinsun said:


> Tasaki has some nice trendy pieces. Seems to be easy to buy now then it was a few years back (in the USA)
> 
> Anyways, I bought this 35” strand from pearl paradise. Use the 15% promo code and cashed out my points worth $94.
> 
> View attachment 4059507



That's beautiful, Jinsun!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> This is the 26" Ombré strand I'm looking at.  It look beautiful with the 36" strand.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059382





suchi said:


> This will look absolutely gorgeous with your ombre strand. Please get it and post lots of pictures


Yes!  We can live vicariously through you!


----------



## minicake

Hi guys, forst time posting in this section of the forum! I'm thinking of buying my first pair of pearl studs. Would this be a good buy?  They seem to be Grade A though. I've been trying to read about pearls as I don't know much and Grade A ian't that great a quality right?

https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/mai...DER<>folder_id=2534374306627983&bmUID=mcGSRHa


----------



## Mcandy

SmokieDragon said:


> How huge are they? I think they sound great



Im not sure whats the size buts it is really huge. Like when you look at me you would botice the earrings right away lol


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> That's beautiful, Jinsun!


Nice rope. Please post neck shots when you receive it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> I have purchased many things from Wen and have been happy in general with the quality. I have never tried her Tahitians though. The prices seem too good so I have always hesitated. How is the quality?
> Kongs pearl have some nice south sea strands listed but then again I am hesitating since the price isnt in line with what i have seen to be south sea prices.
> They also have a white golden freshwater strand that is so lovely.



The luster is amazing and I didn’t notice many flaws while stringing. Here’s the strand again:


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> The luster is amazing and I didn’t notice many flaws while stringing. Here’s the strand again:
> View attachment 4060047
> View attachment 4060047


Cool! I will get a strand after pearl fund replineshes a bit


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> This is the 26" Ombré strand I'm looking at.  It look beautiful with the 36" strand.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059382


Beautiful!!! Can't wait to see this together with your first ombre strand


----------



## cdtracing

Keshi Pearls today for luncheon.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Keshi Pearls today for luncheon.
> View attachment 4060736
> View attachment 4060738


Love your set. Keshis are fun.


----------



## suchi

I am wearing this stick pearl set from Catherine Cardellini today.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> I am wearing this stick pearl set from Catherine Cardellini today.



That's so pretty & feminine!!!


----------



## Molly0

cdtracing said:


> This is the 26" Ombré strand I'm looking at.  It look beautiful with the 36" strand.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059382


Wow!  This is gorgeous!  Love it!


----------



## TXLVlove

Planning on wearing my metallic peach babies today.  Thought I’d try them on my big boy!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Keshi Pearls today for luncheon.
> View attachment 4060736
> View attachment 4060738



Lovely! Are these Tahitian Keshis?


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Planning on wearing my metallic peach babies today.  Thought I’d try them on my big boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4061013



So cute! Your Doberman is so calm! My Shih Tzu would probably bite the pearls even before it can be put on him haha!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely! Are these Tahitian Keshis?


Thanks, SD.  No, I wish they were Tahitians.  They are Freshwater Petal Keshi Pearls.  I have several strands of these that I like to play with.  This was 2 strands of white & 1 strand of peacock that I twisted together into a torsade.


----------



## TXLVlove

They’re here!  More lavender than I thought but the luster is amazing!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> So cute! Your Doberman is so calm! My Shih Tzu would probably bite the pearls even before it can be put on him haha!



Yup that’s why they are on him and not my pug!


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> Wow!  This is gorgeous!  Love it!


Thanks, Molly0!!  It's a beautiful necklace but considerably more expensive than my 36" Ombré that I picked up last week.  The 36" is more off round with some baroques but excellent quality & luster.  The 26" is all rounds & excellent quality.  The same jeweler that I got the 36" strand from has the 26".  I can't afford the expense right now but I seriously thinking about putting it on layaway like I did with the 36".  Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Planning on wearing my metallic peach babies today.  Thought I’d try them on my big boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4061013


The look lovely, TXL, even on your big boy!!!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> They’re here!  More lavender than I thought but the luster is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4061481



These need a Love button!!!   The colors are so vibrant & the luster is sensational!!!!  They look wet because they're so luminous!!!  Can't wait to see the mod shots!!


----------



## TXLVlove

minicake said:


> Hi guys, forst time posting in this section of the forum! I'm thinking of buying my first pair of pearl studs. Would this be a good buy?  They seem to be Grade A though. I've been trying to read about pearls as I don't know much and Grade A ian't that great a quality right?
> 
> https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/mai...DER<>folder_id=2534374306627983&bmUID=mcGSRHa



I think you could get something really nice for half that price.  Go on Pearlparadise.com, purepearls.com, or pearlsofjoy.com.   They have great sales and they have excellent return policies.


----------



## TXLVlove

Just finished stringing these babies with gold Beaders Secret.


----------



## TXLVlove

The luster is incredible!   I can’t wear them until Saturday night!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Just finished stringing these babies with gold Beaders Secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4062006



They look beautiful on you!!!  You did a wonderful job stringing them!!!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> They look beautiful on you!!!  You did a wonderful job stringing them!!!


Thanks so much.   You really get to know your pearls when you restring them.  I felt like they were marbles!  I’m still amazed at the luster and the colors.  A year ago I had no idea pearls came in these colors untreated.❤️


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> They’re here!  More lavender than I thought but the luster is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4061481
> 
> I’m still amazed at the luster and the colors.  A year ago I had no idea pearls came in these colors untreated.❤️



Lovely and so much luster!!! You've done a great job with the restringing, as always  I am in the same boat as you in terms of what I knew a year ago! Our knowledge and skills have grown by leaps and bounds. I'm so thankful that I found this forum


----------



## minicake

TXLVlove said:


> I think you could get something really nice for half that price.  Go on Pearlparadise.com, purepearls.com, or pearlsofjoy.com.   They have great sales and they have excellent return policies.


Thank you, I will go check out the sites.

Whats a good size for a pair of studs? I have a hard time visualizing.


----------



## Jinsun

minicake said:


> Thank you, I will go check out the sites.
> 
> Whats a good size for a pair of studs? I have a hard time visualizing.



It all depends on your lobe size and your style. I’d say get one dainty size and a large one!  6/7mm and 10/11mm.


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely and so much luster!!! You've done a great job with the restringing, as always  I am in the same boat as you in terms of what I knew a year ago! Our knowledge and skills have grown by leaps and bounds. I'm so thankful that I found this forum


heart!


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> Just finished stringing these babies with gold Beaders Secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4062006


Fabulous!!!! Those colors are amazing!!!


----------



## suchi

I am wearing a freshwater pendant from POJ and Tahitian studs from Jac (pearlhouse Etsy) today


----------



## Joule

TXLVlove said:


> Just finished stringing these babies with gold Beaders Secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4062006


TXLVlove, that necklace takes my breath away. It's incredible.


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> I am wearing a freshwater pendant from POJ and Tahitian studs from Jac (pearlhouse Etsy) today


Suchi, I've always loved those studs. Impeccable taste.


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> Suchi, I've always loved those studs. Impeccable taste.


Thanks dear


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> I am wearing a freshwater pendant from POJ and Tahitian studs from Jac (pearlhouse Etsy) today



Love the studs and great photo of all


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Love the studs and great photo of all


Thanks


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> I am wearing a freshwater pendant from POJ and Tahitian studs from Jac (pearlhouse Etsy) today


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Jinsun

Received the necklace today. I ordered AAA and I assumed they’d be perfectly round but they aren’t. But for the price, I’ll keep them.


----------



## TXLVlove

Thank you for all your compliments.  The vendor is Fantapearl on Etsy.  Alex seems to get a few unique strands and they go pretty quickly.  He's really nice and answers your questions within a day.  I've purchased two strands from him (peach metallics and this new one).  I'm super happy with both.


----------



## cdtracing

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 4064050
> View attachment 4064051
> 
> 
> Received the necklace today. I ordered AAA and I assumed they’d be perfectly round but they aren’t. But for the price, I’ll keep them.


They're beautiful on you!!


----------



## suchi

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 4064050
> View attachment 4064051
> 
> 
> Received the necklace today. I ordered AAA and I assumed they’d be perfectly round but they aren’t. But for the price, I’ll keep them.


Beautiful strand. Doesn't look non round in picture.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thank you


----------



## suchi

Today wearing Japan kasumi dangles from kojima pearls and a pastel ripple strand. This strand was my first pearl purchase and I used to wear this often. Decided to take it out and wear a bit. This strand have some nice overtones but not coming out in the pictures. I have heard wearing pearls improves the luster, is it true?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 4064050
> View attachment 4064051
> 
> 
> Received the necklace today. I ordered AAA and I assumed they’d be perfectly round but they aren’t. But for the price, I’ll keep them.



Looks great! Love the luster


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Today wearing Japan kasumi dangles from kojima pearls and a pastel ripple strand. This strand was my first pearl purchase and I used to wear this often. Decided to take it out and wear a bit. This strand have some nice overtones but not coming out in the pictures. I have heard wearing pearls improves the luster, is it true?



Love the kasumis! All sorts of interesting colours there!

Well I think the oils from your skin are supposed to help with the luster along with I guess exposure to moisture in the air. I think it could be true


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> Today wearing Japan kasumi dangles from kojima pearls and a pastel ripple strand. This strand was my first pearl purchase and I used to wear this often. Decided to take it out and wear a bit. This strand have some nice overtones but not coming out in the pictures. I have heard wearing pearls improves the luster, is it true?


I wear mine EXTREMELY often, just to make sure. 

Those are really beautiful, by the way. The colors are lovely.


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> Beautiful strand. Doesn't look non round in picture.


I agree!  They look round to me!


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> Today wearing Japan kasumi dangles from kojima pearls and a pastel ripple strand. This strand was my first pearl purchase and I used to wear this often. Decided to take it out and wear a bit. This strand have some nice overtones but not coming out in the pictures. I have heard wearing pearls improves the luster, is it true?


Those earrings are gorgeous ❤️


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> I wear mine EXTREMELY often, just to make sure.
> 
> Those are really beautiful, by the way. The colors are lovely.


Hehehe
I am trying to wear all of mine frequently now....I am suffering from a pearl bug now


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> Those earrings are gorgeous ❤️


Thanks 
I hate our customs. They are sitting on my kojima purchase since one week without any progress.


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Love the kasumis! All sorts of interesting colours there!
> 
> Well I think the oils from your skin are supposed to help with the luster along with I guess exposure to moisture in the air. I think it could be true


Maybe in the colder countries. Here in the tropical heat I am worried about damaging the pearls


----------



## suchi

Ok fun question, as I wait for my mother's day loot to arrive:
What is / are your dream pearl jewelry? 
Since its in my dreams and not to be realised, mine is the sea of cortez national strand listed in Kojima.
A fiji bracelet.
Sigh.


----------



## Mcandy

suchi said:


> Ok fun question, as I wait for my mother's day loot to arrive:
> What is / are your dream pearl jewelry?
> Since its in my dreams and not to be realised, mine is the sea of cortez national strand listed in Kojima.
> A fiji bracelet.
> Sigh.




I would like a large south sea pearl on a thick gold band like my moms!


----------



## suchi

Mcandy said:


> I would like a large south sea pearl on a thick gold band like my moms!


Sounds lovely. Do you have a picture?


----------



## skyqueen

Not as fabulous as the recent pearl jewelry posted but good enough for what I want. 14kt, 4-8mm, 58" tin cup. Can be worn alone or layered. I plan on wearing this necklace with my Mizuki earrings.


----------



## emchhardy

My Mother's Day order from Pearl Paradise is being returned.  So bummed.  I bought a pair of the Freshadama 6.5-7.0 earrings for my daughter and they didn't look as nice as my Freshadama pair.  I don't know if it's because they were smaller but they didn't seem to have the same luster.   I also ordered a Freshadama twist pendant and while the pearl was lovely, the chain seemed too thin for my taste.  I usually have good luck with them but not this time.


----------



## aerinha

emchhardy said:


> My Mother's Day order from Pearl Paradise is being returned.  So bummed.  I bought a pair of the Freshadama 6.5-7.0 earrings for my daughter and they didn't look as nice as my Freshadama pair.  I don't know if it's because they were smaller but they didn't seem to have the same luster.   I also ordered a Freshadama twist pendant and while the pearl was lovely, the chain seemed too thin for my taste.  I usually have good luck with them but not this time.



I bought a strand of Freshadama when PP first started selling them and wasn’t as wowed as others were.  I was much happier with a strand of their AAA freshwaters I bought a couple years later because they had a better luster.  I think the Freshadama vary.


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> Hehehe
> I am trying to wear all of mine frequently now....I am suffering from a pearl bug now


You fit right in here!


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> Ok fun question, as I wait for my mother's day loot to arrive:
> What is / are your dream pearl jewelry?
> Since its in my dreams and not to be realised, mine is the sea of cortez national strand listed in Kojima.
> A fiji bracelet.
> Sigh.


ok my dream strand is a Golden SSP...something like this...alas I don't have a spare $50k to spend on pearls! https://www.thepearlsource.com/CERTIFIED-15-17mm-Golden-South-Sea-Pearl-Necklace-AAAA-Quality.html


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> Ok fun question, as I wait for my mother's day loot to arrive:
> What is / are your dream pearl jewelry?
> Since its in my dreams and not to be realised, mine is the sea of cortez national strand listed in Kojima.
> A fiji bracelet.
> Sigh.


My sister and I talk about getting matching Tahitian pearl stands when we go on a trip to the South Pacific!  We want wilma flintstone size!  Only problem is we will have to take our husbands and that might cut into our pearl endeavors!


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> My sister and I talk about getting matching Tahitian pearl stands when we go on a trip to the South Pacific!  We want wilma flintstone size!  Only problem is we will have to take our husbands and that might cut into our pearl endeavors!


After the soc national strand and fiji pearls next dream pearls will be Kamoka harvest strand, a kasumi strand (Japanese) and a madama strand. I don't have any pearl strands except a lavender metallic and a ripple pastel one I posted yesterday.


----------



## suchi

skyqueen said:


> Not as fabulous as the recent pearl jewelry posted but good enough for what I want. 14kt, 4-8mm, 58" tin cup. Can be worn alone or layered. I plan on wearing this necklace with my Mizuki earrings.
> View attachment 4065186
> 
> View attachment 4065221


Your tin cup is terrific


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> Ok fun question, as I wait for my mother's day loot to arrive:
> What is / are your dream pearl jewelry?
> Since its in my dreams and not to be realised, mine is the sea of cortez national strand listed in Kojima.
> A fiji bracelet.
> Sigh.


Just give me more Mikimoto.  Earrings, necklace, bracelet - I'm not picky.
See how easy I am to please?


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> Just give me more Mikimoto.  Earrings, necklace, bracelet - I'm not picky.
> See how easy I am to please?


Yes a 56 inch mikimoto rope necklace for Joule, with matching pendant, earrings and bracelet 
And while you wear the new mikis, lend me your lovely Miki strand


----------



## suchi

emchhardy said:


> My Mother's Day order from Pearl Paradise is being returned.  So bummed.  I bought a pair of the Freshadama 6.5-7.0 earrings for my daughter and they didn't look as nice as my Freshadama pair.  I don't know if it's because they were smaller but they didn't seem to have the same luster.   I also ordered a Freshadama twist pendant and while the pearl was lovely, the chain seemed too thin for my taste.  I usually have good luck with them but not this time.


Last year I had emailed Kevin (POJ) asking for buying advice for pearls with best luster. His said hanadamas, followed by metallic freshwater or AAA akoya and then gem grade (equivalent to PP freshadama).


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> ok my dream strand is a Golden SSP...something like this...alas I don't have a spare $50k to spend on pearls! https://www.thepearlsource.com/CERTIFIED-15-17mm-Golden-South-Sea-Pearl-Necklace-AAAA-Quality.html


That's a striking necklace. Very Wilma Flinstone.


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> Not as fabulous as the recent pearl jewelry posted but good enough for what I want. 14kt, 4-8mm, 58" tin cup. Can be worn alone or layered. I plan on wearing this necklace with my Mizuki earrings.
> View attachment 4065186
> 
> View attachment 4065221



I would get a necklace like this for my Mom.  She can't manipulate clasps anymore & prefers to wear necklaces that are long enough to slip over her head!!!  You tin cup looks splendid on you SQ & go very well with your Mizuki earrings!!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> ok my dream strand is a Golden SSP...something like this...alas I don't have a spare $50k to spend on pearls! https://www.thepearlsource.com/CERTIFIED-15-17mm-Golden-South-Sea-Pearl-Necklace-AAAA-Quality.html



This is breathtaking!!!   I don't have a spare 50 grand laying around either.


----------



## Mcandy

suchi said:


> Sounds lovely. Do you have a picture?




Ill see when I visit her. It was custom made with chanel symbols on each side of the pearl. The pearl was really huge. Its good on certain occasions and not an everyday piece imo. But it is  best when you wanna make an statement.


----------



## SmokieDragon

skyqueen said:


> Not as fabulous as the recent pearl jewelry posted but good enough for what I want. 14kt, 4-8mm, 58" tin cup. Can be worn alone or layered. I plan on wearing this necklace with my Mizuki earrings.
> View attachment 4065186
> 
> View attachment 4065221



Love your tin cup  Looks dainty and substantial at the same time!


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Thanks
> I hate our customs. They are sitting on my kojima purchase since one week without any progress.



We are in the same boat, my friend. My country just had an election with postal votes and 3 days of public holidays. So my Kojima pearls have been in the country for the past week just lying around somewhere. This is the one time that I have expedited shipping and it doesn't make a difference haha



suchi said:


> Maybe in the colder countries. Here in the tropical heat I am worried about damaging the pearls



Mine is a tropical country too. So I will only wear my pearls in air cond environments. I hope they get better luster during my walks to lunch hehe


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Ok fun question, as I wait for my mother's day loot to arrive:
> What is / are your dream pearl jewelry?
> Since its in my dreams and not to be realised, mine is the sea of cortez national strand listed in Kojima.
> A fiji bracelet.
> Sigh.



Mine would be a round multi-coloured Tahitian strand which I would have to look for in person perhaps on a beautiful holiday to a French Polynesian island. Just like you, I love Fijian pearls too as I think they have the multi-colours I'm looking for - for me, it would be a strand


----------



## Joule

SmokieDragon said:


> Mine would be a round multi-coloured Tahitian strand which I would have to look for in person perhaps on a beautiful holiday to a French Polynesian island. Just like you, I love Fijian pearls too as I think they have the multi-colours I'm looking for - for me, it would be a strand


I'm with you; I've been wanting one of these for some time. One of these days...


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Perhaps you’ve already answered this, but how do you dress pearls down? And how do you properly store them?


----------



## the_baglover

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 4064050
> View attachment 4064051
> 
> 
> Received the necklace today. I ordered AAA and I assumed they’d be perfectly round but they aren’t. But for the price, I’ll keep them.


The necklace is beautiful! May I ask where you got it from?


----------



## TXLVlove

Food court pic


susanagonzc said:


> Perhaps you’ve already answered this, but how do you dress pearls down? And how do you properly store them?


T-shirts and jeans!  I just store them in my jewelry box.  I have drawers for each kind.  I love opening  up the drawers and looking at all my beauties.  Just don't hang them.  That stretches out the thread.


----------



## TXLVlove

Joule said:


> I'm with you; I've been wanting one of these for some time. One of these days...


me too!


----------



## Pessie

cdtracing said:


> I picked up my Ombré Tahitian White South Sea strand today.  It's 36 inches long & the mm size of the pearls are 9-11 mm.  Here's a pic inside &  another outside.  The luster & luminosity is incredible.  I can't wait to wear them to the wedding!!!
> View attachment 4054305
> View attachment 4054307


My goodness!  This is a stunning piece  and worth waiting for, congratulations 


MahoganyQT said:


> I have one son. Hopefully he has a daughter so she can have my goodies. I put both of them on and the 1 inch difference in the 2 makes them look nice that way. I think I might just keep them both!
> View attachment 4058506


Keep both  they look great together


----------



## suchi

More realistic wishlist:
Pastel tahitian studs with peacock overtones.
Bright green tahitian studs.
Hanadama studs / metallic freshwater studs.
A nice plump south sea drop pendant.
Flashy Kamoka pendant and ring.
A white set - gem grade freshwater necklace, studs and bracelet.
7 strands and one earring from Catherine Cardellini.
An everyday wearable strand from kojima with tiny pearls, more like a pearl chain.
2 ripple strands - one pastel and one dark color.
Not very realistic but in maybe someday category is a strand of multicolored tahitians.


----------



## Victorianca

By far, the nicest pieces of jewellery I own are my pearl stud earrings and pearl strand necklace. They are both white freshwater pearls (Freshadama from Pearl Paradise). 

I love pearls, and I would definitely love to add more pearls to my collection. They aren't my top priority right now – I don't own much jewellery so I'd like to add a few other pieces to my collection before shopping for any more pearls. When I do, though, I think I'll probably look for a pendant. I'd really love a strand of black Tahitian pearls, and of course earrings to match, but right now I can't imagine them ever being in my price range. 

Aside from Mikimoto, does anyone have any recommendations for places to look for pearl pendants? I don't really like any of the pendants I've seen (in person or online) at the places I would normally shop for strands. Any pendant recommendations would be welcome!


----------



## Jinsun

the_baglover said:


> The necklace is beautiful! May I ask where you got it from?




Thank you. I purchased it from pearl paradise with the 15% Mother’s Day promo and cashed in my points for a $94 credit. Btw, I got the AAA quality. In person it’s not perfectly round but I liked the price $179.70.


----------



## Jinsun

Victorianca said:


> By far, the nicest pieces of jewellery I own are my pearl stud earrings and pearl strand necklace. They are both white freshwater pearls (Freshadama from Pearl Paradise).
> 
> I love pearls, and I would definitely love to add more pearls to my collection. They aren't my top priority right now – I don't own much jewellery so I'd like to add a few other pieces to my collection before shopping for any more pearls. When I do, though, I think I'll probably look for a pendant. I'd really love a strand of black Tahitian pearls, and of course earrings to match, but right now I can't imagine them ever being in my price range.
> 
> Aside from Mikimoto, does anyone have any recommendations for places to look for pearl pendants? I don't really like any of the pendants I've seen (in person or online) at the places I would normally shop for strands. Any pendant recommendations would be welcome!







I had a loose pearl from visiting Hawaii where you can shuck your own pearl and set into jewelry. I got to keep an extra pearl. From pearl paradise I bought the rope pendant setting from the findings section for like $30 and had the pearl set. I added it to a Tiffany’s necklace and wear it with the turquoise pendant. 




I gifted my mil mikimoto pearls as a wedding gift when I married her son. After a few years she had them shortened and restrung. So she had 3 loose pearls which I had made into pendant for myself, mil, and sil (necklace on the left). The other necklace I bought from pearl paradise for my daughters. 

Nice thing about pearl paradise is you accumulate rewards which can be cashed out towards your next purchase. I’m not sure if the other site have a rewards program


----------



## suchi

Victorianca said:


> By far, the nicest pieces of jewellery I own are my pearl stud earrings and pearl strand necklace. They are both white freshwater pearls (Freshadama from Pearl Paradise).
> 
> I love pearls, and I would definitely love to add more pearls to my collection. They aren't my top priority right now – I don't own much jewellery so I'd like to add a few other pieces to my collection before shopping for any more pearls. When I do, though, I think I'll probably look for a pendant. I'd really love a strand of black Tahitian pearls, and of course earrings to match, but right now I can't imagine them ever being in my price range.
> 
> Aside from Mikimoto, does anyone have any recommendations for places to look for pearl pendants? I don't really like any of the pendants I've seen (in person or online) at the places I would normally shop for strands. Any pendant recommendations would be welcome!


If you want tahitians, look at Kamoka. Very flashy eye catching pendants.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 4067284
> View attachment 4067285
> 
> 
> I had a loose pearl from visiting Hawaii where you can shuck your own pearl and set into jewelry. I got to keep an extra pearl. From pearl paradise I bought the rope pendant setting from the findings section for like $30 and had the pearl set. I added it to a Tiffany’s necklace and wear it with the turquoise pendant.
> 
> View attachment 4067286
> 
> 
> I gifted my mil mikimoto pearls as a wedding gift when I married her son. After a few years she had them shortened and restrung. So she had 3 loose pearls which I had made into pendant for myself, mil, and sil (necklace on the left). The other necklace I bought from pearl paradise for my daughters.
> 
> Nice thing about pearl paradise is you accumulate rewards which can be cashed out towards your next purchase. I’m not sure if the other site have a rewards program



Thanks so much for posting this! You've inspired me to stalk the setting section of PP! Why I would do that, I don't know - I don't have a loose pearl yet but always good to see what's around for ideas  Love all your pendants 

BTW, what type of pearl is the one you shucked and the pendant from PP? Thanks!

Couldn't agree with your more about the PP Reward Programme. Don't think I've seen anything at all like that on the other sites.


----------



## Jinsun

Smiliedragon I believe it’s a freshwater pearl. At that time I wasn’t interested in pearls and we just thought it’d be fun to do something like that and we were looking to get mil a present from Hawaii. I recently had it set (about 1.5 yrs ago) after finding it in my jewelry box.  We haven’t visited Hawaii since then and that was more than 10 years ago. That’s how long I had forgotten about the loose pearl . 

As for the pendant from pp, I got 2 for my little ones. Freshwater from the mini collection. 6.5-7mm on a 16” chain. It’s a nice step up from their kiddie necklaces. Nice and dainty.


----------



## suchi

Smokiedragon did you recieve your kojima or Kamoka goodies yet? I am yet to get mine. I don't know why but kojima still has my bracelet listed. I hope there's no mix up.


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Smokiedragon did you recieve your kojima or Kamoka goodies yet? I am yet to get mine. I don't know why but kojima still has my bracelet listed. I hope there's no mix up.



Just received my Kojima goodies yesterday afternoon after last week had 3 public holidays in my country, hence a delay of 1 week. Kamoka goodies still haven’t reached my country. Why don’t you write to Sarah? Did they provide you with a tracking number? Hope everything is ok


----------



## SmokieDragon

My goodies from the recent Kojima sale - an FW coin pearl necklace (hard to capture the colours on this one, changes with lighting) and a pair of FW earrings


----------



## the_baglover

SmokieDragon said:


> My goodies from the recent Kojima sale - an FW coin pearl necklace (hard to capture the colours on this one, changes with lighting) and a pair of FW earrings
> 
> View attachment 4069793


Congrats! Those earrings are gorgeous.


----------



## SmokieDragon

the_baglover said:


> Congrats! Those earrings are gorgeous.



Thanks so much!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Do you know a good site I can send my pearls to make a custom piece? I have a necklace I don’t use because it’s too formal, and I would like to turn it into a necklace, pendant and bracelet.


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> My goodies from the recent Kojima sale - an FW coin pearl necklace (hard to capture the colours on this one, changes with lighting) and a pair of FW earrings
> 
> View attachment 4069791
> View attachment 4069793



Hello, gorgeous!!!!  Those are beautiful, SD!!!


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> My goodies from the recent Kojima sale - an FW coin pearl necklace (hard to capture the colours on this one, changes with lighting) and a pair of FW earrings
> 
> View attachment 4069791
> View attachment 4069793


Fabulous!!!!! Specially the earrings are superb. 
Tracking shows my kojima parcel have passed customs. Should be delivered by tomorrow.


----------



## suchi

A quick shot of the Kamoka keshi earring. I just received it. Loved the packaging. The pearls are very pretty. I am unable to capture the overtones with mobile camera under bad office lights.


----------



## suchi

And kojima loot has arrived. They are better than picture. Sarah put the pistachio pendant as a charm in the bracelet and I think I will wear it that way (can't enjoy seeing the pearl in my neck). Very bright pearls, in shades of peacock, silver, blue etc.


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> And kojima loot has arrived. They are better than picture. Sarah put the pistachio pendant as a charm in the bracelet and I think I will wear it that way (can't enjoy seeing the pearl in my neck). Very bright pearls, in shades of peacock, silver, blue etc.


Suchi, those are beautiful!


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> Suchi, those are beautiful!


Thanks dear  I love it. So much better than the diy one I did with elastic thread. I think I need to learn knotting.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> A quick shot of the Kamoka keshi earring. I just received it. Loved the packaging. The pearls are very pretty. I am unable to capture the overtones with mobile camera under bad office lights.


The pearls look wet & fresh from the ocean!!!  Wonderful luster!!



suchi said:


> And kojima loot has arrived. They are better than picture. Sarah put the pistachio pendant as a charm in the bracelet and I think I will wear it that way (can't enjoy seeing the pearl in my neck). Very bright pearls, in shades of peacock, silver, blue etc.



The colors & luster are amazing.  What a gorgeous bracelet & I love that you can wear your pistachio pearl as a pendant or a bracelet charm!!!  Fantastic additions to your growing collection!!!  You go, girl!!!!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> The pearls look wet & fresh from the ocean!!!  Wonderful luster!!
> 
> 
> 
> The colors & luster are amazing.  What a gorgeous bracelet & I love that you can wear your pistachio pearl as a pendant or a bracelet charm!!!  Fantastic additions to your growing collection!!!  You go, girl!!!!


Thanks cdtracing. I have made some more damage. Will post after I receive them. You have described the keshis aptly. They truely look wet.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Hello, gorgeous!!!!  Those are beautiful, SD!!!





suchi said:


> Fabulous!!!!! Specially the earrings are superb.
> Tracking shows my kojima parcel have passed customs. Should be delivered by tomorrow.



Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> A quick shot of the Kamoka keshi earring. I just received it. Loved the packaging. The pearls are very pretty. I am unable to capture the overtones with mobile camera under bad office lights.





suchi said:


> And kojima loot has arrived. They are better than picture. Sarah put the pistachio pendant as a charm in the bracelet and I think I will wear it that way (can't enjoy seeing the pearl in my neck). Very bright pearls, in shades of peacock, silver, blue etc.





suchi said:


> I have made some more damage. Will post after I receive them.



OMG! Beautiful pieces! I love your Kojima bracelet and pendant! Oh, leaving us in suspense wondering about your new purchases  Can't wait to see them


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> OMG! Beautiful pieces! I love your Kojima bracelet and pendant! Oh, leaving us in suspense wondering about your new purchases  Can't wait to see them


Hehehe thanks 
Have some studs from Pearlescence and some stuff from Catherine Cardellini on the way. 
And finally a white freshwater strand from Kong Pearls.


----------



## Shine_bright

Quick question for the ladies and gentlemen on this thread, has anyone bought Hanadama Pearls? Does it really compare to Mikimoto? Or should i just get a Mikimoto instead?


----------



## suchi

Shine_bright said:


> Quick question for the ladies and gentlemen on this thread, has anyone bought Hanadama Pearls? Does it really compare to Mikimoto? Or should i just get a Mikimoto instead?


I don't have either. The online pearl vendors (Pearl Paradise, POJ etc) say their hanadama is graded by a Japanese Lab and is certified top 1 percent of akoya harvest. A pair of hanadama studs is on my wishlist too. On the other hand you really can't go wrong with mikimoto. If I had the choice and budget allowed I will get mikimoto.
Joule here has a fantastic strand of mikimoto.


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> And kojima loot has arrived. They are better than picture. Sarah put the pistachio pendant as a charm in the bracelet and I think I will wear it that way (can't enjoy seeing the pearl in my neck). Very bright pearls, in shades of peacock, silver, blue etc.


Those are so pretty!


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> And kojima loot has arrived. They are better than picture. Sarah put the pistachio pendant as a charm in the bracelet and I think I will wear it that way (can't enjoy seeing the pearl in my neck). Very bright pearls, in shades of peacock, silver, blue etc.


I love the idea of dangling the pendant from the bracelet.  I have a pendant I think I'll try with my t necklace.  Super cute.


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> My goodies from the recent Kojima sale - an FW coin pearl necklace (hard to capture the colours on this one, changes with lighting) and a pair of FW earrings
> 
> View attachment 4069791
> View attachment 4069793


Those earrings are so elegant! Just lovely>


----------



## MahoganyQT

I got this beauty at an awesome price from Lord & Taylor Mother’s day sale.


----------



## cdtracing

MahoganyQT said:


> I got this beauty at an awesome price from Lord & Taylor Mother’s day sale.
> View attachment 4071637


That's beautiful MahoganyQT!!!  Are they Akoya?


----------



## Junkenpo

Have we ever talked about these? 
http://s-nakaba.shop-pro.jp/

I just stumbled across them and I kind of want a pair of earrings now.


----------



## cdtracing

Junkenpo said:


> Have we ever talked about these?
> http://s-nakaba.shop-pro.jp/
> 
> I just stumbled across them and I kind of want a pair of earrings now.



I have never seen these.  I know pearls can be carved but I would have never thought they could be carved into skulls!!


----------



## Shine_bright

suchi said:


> I don't have either. The online pearl vendors (Pearl Paradise, POJ etc) say their hanadama is graded by a Japanese Lab and is certified top 1 percent of akoya harvest. A pair of hanadama studs is on my wishlist too. On the other hand you really can't go wrong with mikimoto. If I had the choice and budget allowed I will get mikimoto.
> Joule here has a fantastic strand of mikimoto.



Thank you for your response, I appreciate it!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cdtracing said:


> That's beautiful MahoganyQT!!!  Are they Akoya?



No, they are freshwater. I purchased them as a more casual alternative to my Akoyas.


----------



## cdtracing

MahoganyQT said:


> No, they are freshwater. I purchased them as a more casual alternative to my Akoyas.


They look lovely on you.  Summer is the perfect time for tin cup necklaces.!!


----------



## suchi

Junkenpo said:


> Have we ever talked about these?
> http://s-nakaba.shop-pro.jp/
> 
> I just stumbled across them and I kind of want a pair of earrings now.


OMG...want


----------



## suchi

I wore the charm on a gold chain today. Not sure it's looking good. I am thinking about making a 18 inch pearl chain with tiny (2-3 mm pearls) to hang this pendant. Will it look better?


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

suchi said:


> OMG...want



Me too [emoji7]


----------



## the_baglover

suchi said:


> I wore the charm on a gold chain today. Not sure it's looking good. I am thinking about making a 18 inch pearl chain with tiny (2-3 mm pearls) to hang this pendant. Will it look better?


It needs a silver necklace, I think.


----------



## MahoganyQT

cdtracing said:


> They look lovely on you.  Summer is the perfect time for tin cup necklaces.!!



Thanks! I love them!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Those earrings are so elegant! Just lovely>



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> I wore the charm on a gold chain today. Not sure it's looking good. I am thinking about making a 18 inch pearl chain with tiny (2-3 mm pearls) to hang this pendant. Will it look better?



Maybe have to get a lower K gold necklace? Anyway, I always love how a pendant looks on a chain


----------



## cdtracing

I made an impusle buy.  Pictures will follow.


----------



## Joule

cdtracing said:


> I made an impusle buy.  Pictures will follow.


This post made me unreasonably happy.


----------



## cdtracing

Joule said:


> This post made me unreasonably happy.



HeeeeHeeeeHeee!  It made me unreasonably happy, too.

I bought an 18" strand of the lighter shade Golden South Sea Pearls 12-15mm.  The strand goes with my golden studs & my golden & yellow sapphire ring!  I can now cross this color strand off my list!!


----------



## Joule

cdtracing said:


> HeeeeHeeeeHeee!  It made me unreasonably happy, too.
> 
> I bought an 18" strand of the lighter shade Golden South Sea Pearls 12-15mm.  The strand goes with my golden studs & my golden & yellow sapphire ring!  I can now cross this color strand off my list!!
> 
> View attachment 4072640


WOW.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> HeeeeHeeeeHeee!  It made me unreasonably happy, too.
> 
> I bought an 18" strand of the lighter shade Golden South Sea Pearls 12-15mm.  The strand goes with my golden studs & my golden & yellow sapphire ring!  I can now cross this color strand off my list!!
> 
> View attachment 4072640


Cdtracing that's a glorious necklace.


----------



## cdtracing

Thank you.  It will be going to the wedding too.

I could not pass it up when I saw it.  I still plan to get a golden & white SS mixed strand.  I'm also looking at a pair of dangle earrings to go with them.


----------



## suchi

the_baglover said:


> It needs a silver necklace, I think.





SmokieDragon said:


> Maybe have to get a lower K gold necklace? Anyway, I always love how a pendant looks on a chain


I am thinking about a pearl chain with tiny pearls. About 20 inches.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> I am thinking about a pearl chain with tiny pearls. About 20 inches.


That sounds gorgeous!!!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Thank you.  It will be going to the wedding too.
> 
> I could not pass it up when I saw it.  I still plan to get a golden & white SS mixed strand.  I'm also looking at a pair of dangle earrings to go with them.


It will look fabulous on you. I love the look of mixed ss strands. 
Pearlescence has a nice chubby 14mm drop gold ss pair listed. I was eyeing it but can't justify the purchase after my insane mother's day shopping spree.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> HeeeeHeeeeHeee!  It made me unreasonably happy, too.
> 
> I bought an 18" strand of the lighter shade Golden South Sea Pearls 12-15mm.  The strand goes with my golden studs & my golden & yellow sapphire ring!  I can now cross this color strand off my list!!
> 
> View attachment 4072640


Also, adopt me plsss


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> HeeeeHeeeeHeee!  It made me unreasonably happy, too.
> 
> I bought an 18" strand of the lighter shade Golden South Sea Pearls 12-15mm.  The strand goes with my golden studs & my golden & yellow sapphire ring!  I can now cross this color strand off my list!!
> 
> View attachment 4072640



This is another strand that dreams are made of! Just gorgeous  Where is the "Love" button? "Like" just seems too mild and wrong haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Pearlescence


I can't wait to see your purchases from Pearlescence! I was just on their website and OMG I'm drooling and drawing up a wishlist at the same time!  Do they charge a lot for shipping? Thanks so much for making my Saturday afternoon


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> It will look fabulous on you. I love the look of mixed ss strands.
> Pearlescence has a nice chubby 14mm drop gold ss pair listed. I was eyeing it but can't justify the purchase after my insane mother's day shopping spree.


(Birthday)


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> I can't wait to see your purchases from Pearlescence! I was just on their website and OMG I'm drooling and drawing up a wishlist at the same time!  Do they charge a lot for shipping? Thanks so much for making my Saturday afternoon


Nope. Free shipping. That's what I loved about it most. 
They have insane range at awesome prices.
Also check out Catherine Cardellini. Shipping is $3 and her work is gorgeous. She is also the sweetest lady to deal with. My love for pearls started with seeing pictures of CC stuff on pricescope. Specially ripples.


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> (Birthday)


It's in October


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Nope. Free shipping. That's what I loved about it most.
> They have insane range at awesome prices.
> Also check out Catherine Cardellini. Shipping is $3 and her work is gorgeous. She is also the sweetest lady to deal with. My love for pearls started with seeing pictures of CC stuff on pricescope. Specially ripples.



OMG!!! FREEEEEEEEEE!!!! 

I went to the Catherine Cardellini site before - I find it hard to navigate. Will give it another chance


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> OMG!!! FREEEEEEEEEE!!!!
> 
> I went to the Catherine Cardellini site before - I find it hard to navigate. Will give it another chance


So did you buy anything


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> So did you buy anything



Not yet. I took a long nap just now and really I'm just trying to narrow down what I want haha


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Not yet. I took a long nap just now and really I'm just trying to narrow down what I want haha


That's the difficult part 
Take screenshot of the items before you make the purchase since they will go off the site immediately after the purchase is completed. I didn't do that and now don't have any pictures of my pearls.


----------



## Langsam

Hi - newbie to this thread, I have enjoyed looking at all your sumptuous pearls. I have an 18 inch 7.5 - 8 mm Silver-blue Akoya strand & bracelet from Pure Pearls that I adore. I want to add some simple matching  pearl earrings in a white gold setting but they never seem to be in stock. I've noticed this on several pearl sites. Can anyone recommend a place to look for blue Akoya earrings? A drop-style is preferred but I could do studs too.


----------



## cdtracing

Langsam said:


> Hi - newbie to this thread, I have enjoyed looking at all your sumptuous pearls. I have an 18 inch 7.5 - 8 mm Silver-blue Akoya strand & bracelet from Pure Pearls that I adore. I want to add some simple matching  pearl earrings in a white gold setting but they never seem to be in stock. I've noticed this on several pearl sites. Can anyone recommend a place to look for blue Akoya earrings? A drop-style is preferred but I could do studs too.


Pearl Source or Pearls o Joy may be able to create a pair for you if you contact them with a request.


----------



## Langsam

cdtracing said:


> Pearl Source or Pearls o Joy may be able to create a pair for you if you contact them with a request.


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## suchi

Langsam said:


> Hi - newbie to this thread, I have enjoyed looking at all your sumptuous pearls. I have an 18 inch 7.5 - 8 mm Silver-blue Akoya strand & bracelet from Pure Pearls that I adore. I want to add some simple matching  pearl earrings in a white gold setting but they never seem to be in stock. I've noticed this on several pearl sites. Can anyone recommend a place to look for blue Akoya earrings? A drop-style is preferred but I could do studs too.


I think a silver Tahitian with blue undertones will work wonderfully with your necklace. You can place the color preference while placing your order with the online sites like POJ, PP etc.
Sarah from Kojima Pearl recently instagrammed that she is about to receive a large bunch of silver blue akoyas. You may send her an email to check if she can make a pair for you.


----------



## suchi

Langsam said:


> Hi - newbie to this thread, I have enjoyed looking at all your sumptuous pearls. I have an 18 inch 7.5 - 8 mm Silver-blue Akoya strand & bracelet from Pure Pearls that I adore. I want to add some simple matching  pearl earrings in a white gold setting but they never seem to be in stock. I've noticed this on several pearl sites. Can anyone recommend a place to look for blue Akoya earrings? A drop-style is preferred but I could do studs too.


Some more choices
https://kojimapearl.com/collections...mmetrical-tourmaline-and-akoya-pearl-earrings

https://kojimapearl.com/collections/pearl-earrings/products/vintage-italian-coral-and-pearl-earrings

https://kojimapearl.com/collections...s/copy-of-tahitian-style-button-post-earrings - these are dyed fw.

https://kamokapearls.com/collections/earrings/products/silvery-blue-tahitian-pearl-stud-earrings

https://kamokapearls.com/collections/earrings/products/silvery-tahitian-pearl-dangle-earrings


----------



## cdtracing

Good info, Suchi!!  You can never have too many Pearls!!!


----------



## Langsam

suchi said:


> Some more choices
> https://kojimapearl.com/collections...mmetrical-tourmaline-and-akoya-pearl-earrings
> 
> https://kojimapearl.com/collections/pearl-earrings/products/vintage-italian-coral-and-pearl-earrings
> 
> https://kojimapearl.com/collections...s/copy-of-tahitian-style-button-post-earrings - these are dyed fw.
> 
> https://kamokapearls.com/collections/earrings/products/silvery-blue-tahitian-pearl-stud-earrings
> 
> https://kamokapearls.com/collections/earrings/products/silvery-tahitian-pearl-dangle-earrings


Thank you so much @suchi for your very helpful advice and resources! The silvery Tahitians are stunning!


----------



## suchi

Quick picture of the Kamoka studs. A bit disappointed since I am not able to see the colors as per the Kamoka pictures. I think maybe a shade or lightbox will be required to bring out the colors? It was described as golden pink. I am not able to see pink or gold.


----------



## suchi

Ok, chameleon pearls. Now I see the pink.


----------



## cdtracing

Those are gorgeous, Suchi!!!  Sometimes, with Tahitians, the colors show up in direct sunlight.  I know with darker ones on my ombré strand, the green & aubergine tones will show up better in direct sunlight.  It's hard to capture those tones in still pictures.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Just restrung this. Previously 31.5” with no knots. It has adjustable clasps which allow me to adjust the length or also wear it doubled. I would say they’re baroque even tho they look round. The first pic is with flash while the second is in warm light without flash. The 3rd pic is how the clasps would be for wearing it long


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Just restrung this. Previously 31.5” with no knots. It has adjustable clasps which allow me to adjust the length or also wear it doubled. I would say they’re baroque even tho they look round. The first pic is with flash while the second is in warm light without flash. The 3rd pic is how the clasps would be for wearing it long
> 
> View attachment 4075164
> View attachment 4075165
> View attachment 4075169


So pretty. I need to learn knotting.


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Ok, chameleon pearls. Now I see the pink.



I see it too!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Those are gorgeous, Suchi!!!  Sometimes, with Tahitians, the colors show up in direct sunlight.  I know with darker ones on my ombré strand, the green & aubergine tones will show up better in direct sunlight.  It's hard to capture those tones in still pictures.


Thanks cdtracing. I wore them today and at the end of the day was in love with the studs. The luster is very good and the pink came out in shade.


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> So pretty. I need to learn knotting.



Thanks so much! Knotting is easy


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! Knotting is easy


I really don't think so . I have tried with beaders secret which should be easy but no.  I have all the thread, needles etc guess will order some strands from Wen to practice.


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Just restrung this. Previously 31.5” with no knots. It has adjustable clasps which allow me to adjust the length or also wear it doubled. I would say they’re baroque even tho they look round. The first pic is with flash while the second is in warm light without flash. The 3rd pic is how the clasps would be for wearing it long
> 
> View attachment 4075164
> View attachment 4075165
> View attachment 4075169


The luster is amazing. From where did you get these?


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> HeeeeHeeeeHeee!  It made me unreasonably happy, too.
> 
> I bought an 18" strand of the lighter shade Golden South Sea Pearls 12-15mm.  The strand goes with my golden studs & my golden & yellow sapphire ring!  I can now cross this color strand off my list!!
> 
> View attachment 4072640





cdtracing said:


> HeeeeHeeeeHeee!  It made me unreasonably happy, too.
> 
> I bought an 18" strand of the lighter shade Golden South Sea Pearls 12-15mm.  The strand goes with my golden studs & my golden & yellow sapphire ring!  I can now cross this color strand off my list!!
> 
> View attachment 4072640


OMG, Girls...just gorgeous!


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> The luster is amazing. From where did you get these?



I got these from a Japanese departmental store called Isetan in my home country during the 5th anniversary of 1 of their stores last year. Isetan has been in my country since 1990 and they have a few branches by now -  every store's anniversary is celebrated with a sale


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> I have all the thread, needles etc guess will order some strands from Wen to practice.



That is a great idea! I still remember knotting my first strand earlier this year. Shaking hands while trying to push the needle through the pearls. Need practice to be calmer


----------



## suchi

I haven't received all my purchases yet and have made a pearly wishlist of some 14 things. I think I need to start meditation to get out of this pearl zone 
I don't like not having unlimited funds.


----------



## skyqueen

SmokieDragon said:


> Just restrung this. Previously 31.5” with no knots. It has adjustable clasps which allow me to adjust the length or also wear it doubled. I would say they’re baroque even tho they look round. The first pic is with flash while the second is in warm light without flash. The 3rd pic is how the clasps would be for wearing it long
> 
> View attachment 4075164
> View attachment 4075165
> View attachment 4075169


How did I miss this gorgeous necklace?


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Just restrung this. Previously 31.5” with no knots. It has adjustable clasps which allow me to adjust the length or also wear it doubled. I would say they’re baroque even tho they look round. The first pic is with flash while the second is in warm light without flash. The 3rd pic is how the clasps would be for wearing it long
> 
> View attachment 4075164
> View attachment 4075165
> View attachment 4075169



This is gorgeous!!  The luster is amazing!!!  The length is very versatile & can be worn many ways!!  You're doing an awesome job re-stringing!!


----------



## suchi

I got an amazing advice in pearl guide. To see the subtle overtones put pearls in a white container filled with water.
I am amazed at the results.
Kamoka studs and dangles, kojima pendant, soc mabe earrings and Japan kasumi earrings purchased last year, Tahitian studs from POJ, tahitian studs from Jac


----------



## suchi

Pendants from POJ


----------



## suchi

These are very cheap freshwater from Wen (all below $10).
Was tempted to put my metallic lavender strand and kojima bracelet but didn't for the fear of them getting wet.


----------



## SmokieDragon

skyqueen said:


> How did I miss this gorgeous necklace?



Thanks so much!


cdtracing said:


> This is gorgeous!!  The luster is amazing!!!  The length is very versatile & can be worn many ways!!  You're doing an awesome job re-stringing!!



Thanks so much!  Yes, can be worn in so many ways - I love the doubled up and long length the best  So grateful that @TXLVlove got me interested in stringing


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> tahitian studs from Jac



So breathtaking! Jac is apparently on a break on Etsy. Can't wait for their shop to reopen!


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Was tempted to put my metallic lavender strand and kojima bracelet but didn't for the fear of them getting wet.



If they are strung with silk, water is the last thing they need - good call!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> HeeeeHeeeeHeee!  It made me unreasonably happy, too.
> 
> I bought an 18" strand of the lighter shade Golden South Sea Pearls 12-15mm.  The strand goes with my golden studs & my golden & yellow sapphire ring!  I can now cross this color strand off my list!!
> 
> View attachment 4072640


So pretty!!!  They are on my list too!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> HeeeeHeeeeHeee!  It made me unreasonably happy, too.
> 
> I bought an 18" strand of the lighter shade Golden South Sea Pearls 12-15mm.  The strand goes with my golden studs & my golden & yellow sapphire ring!  I can now cross this color strand off my list!!
> 
> View attachment 4072640


We need glam shots of your neck


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> So breathtaking! Jac is apparently on a break on Etsy. Can't wait for their shop to reopen!


Me too


----------



## suchi

Pearlescence goodies received. I got 3 things and I am absolutely delighted with two. I got a pair of blue baroque vietnamese akoya studs, a blue Vietnamese akoya necklace and a pair of champagne south sea studs. I am loving the akoyas. The south sea, not so much. There are too many blemishes and the luster is soft.
Pictures:


----------



## suchi

Another picture of the blue strand. The colors and overtones are gorgeous.


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Another picture of the blue strand. The colors and overtones are gorgeous.



What a beautiful strand! So blue and the luster is amazing  We will be blue akoya stud twins


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Pearlescence goodies received. I got 3 things and I am absolutely delighted with two. I got a pair of blue baroque vietnamese akoya studs, a blue Vietnamese akoya necklace and a pair of champagne south sea studs. I am loving the akoyas. The south sea, not so much. There are too many blemishes and the luster is soft.
> Pictures:





suchi said:


> Another picture of the blue strand. The colors and overtones are gorgeous.



I am so loving those blue akoyas!!!   Be still my heart!!!  I now have another pearl to add to my list!!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> I am so loving those blue akoyas!!!   Be still my heart!!!  I now have another pearl to add to my list!!


Thanks cdtracing. I am in love with these. All major online sellers carry the blue madamas (out of my budget) or blue baroque Japanese akoyas. Mine are from Vietnam. There are 3 firms producing these blue akoyas. These pearls are smaller but the color and overtones are intense.


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> What a beautiful strand! So blue and the luster is amazing  We will be blue akoya stud twins


Hah I knew you snagged those blue round akoya studs. You will love them


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Hah I knew you snagged those blue round akoya studs. You will love them



You know me too well


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> I am so loving those blue akoyas!!!   Be still my heart!!!  I now have another pearl to add to my list!!


Me too!  I find my Louie Vuitton list is shrinking as my pearl list is expanding!


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> Me too!  I find my Louie Vuitton list is shrinking as my pearl list is expanding!





cdtracing said:


> I am so loving those blue akoyas!!!   Be still my heart!!!  I now have another pearl to add to my list!!


Pearlescence have some strands of vietnamese akoyas. They are listed under loose pearls.


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Kamoka bracelet and pendant which arrived a few days ago


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> My Kamoka bracelet and pendant which arrived a few days ago
> 
> View attachment 4080750
> 
> View attachment 4080748
> View attachment 4080749


Both of them are beautiful! Enjoy


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Both of them are beautiful! Enjoy



Thanks so much!


----------



## TXLVlove

I just ordered a few more pearls to add to my new multicolored necklace.  I feel like the length is just a bit too short for comfort.  They are the same length as other necklaces I have but for some reason they feel shorter.  Since the pearls were under $35 I really didn't want to spend $30 for shipping so they are coming the slooooooow route.  15-35 days!


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> I really don't think so . I have tried with beaders secret which should be easy but no.  I have all the thread, needles etc guess will order some strands from Wen to practice.


Practice, practice, practice.  It takes me at least two times to get a strand right!


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> I just ordered a few more pearls to add to my new multicolored necklace.  I feel like the length is just a bit too short for comfort.  They are the same length as other necklaces I have but for some reason they feel shorter.  Since the pearls were under $35 I really didn't want to spend $30 for shipping so they are coming the slooooooow route.  15-35 days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080980
> View attachment 4080981


Lovely pearls. Maybe the strand appears shorter due to bigger pearls?


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> Lovely pearls. Maybe the strand appears shorter due to bigger pearls?


Yes, I'm thinking that might be the case.  Also they are quite heavy.  I love the strand so once the additional pearls are here I'll restring them.  I just wanted you to know it took me 4 times to string this strand!  So don't give up stringing.


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> Yes, I'm thinking that might be the case.  Also they are quite heavy.  I love the strand so once the additional pearls are here I'll restring them.  I just wanted you to know it took me 4 times to string this strand!  So don't give up stringing.


I will try stringing again. Looks so simple in the videos but in reality......
But yes one of my bracelets is strung in elastic and i am really afraid that it will break. Will string it next weekend.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Using the orbit clasps on my drop coin necklace to put a pendant


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Using the orbit clasps on my drop coin necklace to put a pendant
> 
> View attachment 4082835


Super cute!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Super cute!



Thanks so much!


----------



## suchi

So it's the month of pearls. Please post what pearls you are wearing. I plan to wear pearls every working day this month.
Today blue akoya strand and silver tahitians. No one here recognises my pearls and my colleagues assumed the earrings are metal and the strand is pretty plastic beads.


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> So it's the month of pearls. Please post what pearls you are wearing. I plan to wear pearls every working day this month.
> Today blue akoya strand and silver tahitians. No one here recognises my pearls and my colleagues assumed the earrings are metal and the strand is pretty plastic beads.


I’m with you!   I plan to wear my Tahitian studs and circle T necklace today.  At work (elementary school), the only people who notice my pearls are my 2nd graders.  They love to tell me how pretty they are!   Of course they know more than they ever needed about pearls


----------



## haruki2008

Hi Mikimoto pearl lovers, do these photos look legitimate? I am just concerned that the M charm is not on the 3rd pearl.


----------



## TXLVlove

today with jeans and a blue t-shirt...casual day!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4085813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today with jeans and a blue t-shirt...casual day!



Love the luster of both!


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> So it's the month of pearls. Please post what pearls you are wearing. I plan to wear pearls every working day this month.
> Today blue akoya strand and silver tahitians. No one here recognises my pearls and my colleagues assumed the earrings are metal and the strand is pretty plastic beads.



If I were your colleague, I'd be complimenting you on your pearls!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My silver blue Akoya bar pendant and silver blue Akoya studs


----------



## TXLVlove

TXLVlove said:


> I’m with you!   I plan to wear my Tahitian studs and circle T necklace today.  At work (elementary school), the only people who notice my pearls are my 2nd graders.  They love to tell me how pretty they are!   Of course they know more than they ever needed about pearls





suchi said:


> So it's the month of pearls. Please post what pearls you are wearing. I plan to wear pearls every working day this month.
> Today blue akoya strand and silver tahitians. No one here recognises my pearls and my colleagues assumed the earrings are metal and the strand is pretty plastic beads.


I cannot stop looking at those blue pearls!  They are so pretty.  Wen has some on her site but they don't have the blue yours do.  ahhhh so pretty....


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> So it's the month of pearls. Please post what pearls you are wearing. I plan to wear pearls every working day this month.
> Today blue akoya strand and silver tahitians. No one here recognises my pearls and my colleagues assumed the earrings are metal and the strand is pretty plastic beads.


Suchi, those are unbelievably beautiful. I'd wear those everywhere, just so I could steal glances at them in the mirror.


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> Suchi, those are unbelievably beautiful. I'd wear those everywhere, just so I could steal glances at them in the mirror.


Thank you so much Joule. I admit yesterday for quite sometime I took off the strand and put it on my desk to look at it.


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> I cannot stop looking at those blue pearls!  They are so pretty.  Wen has some on her site but they don't have the blue yours do.  ahhhh so pretty....


Thank you. The pearls from Wen does not compare to these. When I just got into pearls I got one strand of those blue pearls from Wen. She doesn't mention those are natural colors so most probably dyed. Also the nacre thickness isn't good at all. I took the strand off and made some stretch bracelets with the better pearls. This is one of them. You can see the color does not compare. 
Pearlescence have some blue vietnamese akoya in her website. The baroque ones will be far more colorful than my strand. That one was not listed in the website when I got my strand else I would have got that.
Here is the stretch bracelet I made with blue akoyas from Wen.


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> My silver blue Akoya bar pendant and silver blue Akoya studs
> 
> View attachment 4086018
> View attachment 4086020


Lovely set. Is this the blue akoya pair from Pearlescence?


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> If I were your colleague, I'd be complimenting you on your pearls!


And me on yours dear 
Here all you will see is small (strands most probably like 6-6.5mm) potato pearls, unknotted, with a costume flimsy clasp, with little luster, selling for about $80-100. I had no idea before discovering this thread and PG and exploring Wen's Etsy shop that those strands costs less than $10. Most people haven't heard the terms akoya, Tahitian and south sea. 
So my pearls are beads


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4085813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today with jeans and a blue t-shirt...casual day!


Wow!!!!!
I want a tahitian strand so bad


----------



## suchi

haruki2008 said:


> Hi Mikimoto pearl lovers, do these photos look legitimate? I am just concerned that the M charm is not on the 3rd pearl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085810
> View attachment 4085811


Maybe you can post on Pearl Guide for better authentication? The strand is beautiful.


----------



## suchi

How's Sakura Pearls in Etsy? She has some nice things and I was thinking about getting a white round strand from her. The pearls seem to have nice lustre.


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Lovely set. Is this the blue akoya pair from Pearlescence?



Thanks so much! Yes, the studs are from Pearlescence  The pendant is from Pure Pearls.


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> How's Sakura Pearls in Etsy? She has some nice things and I was thinking about getting a white round strand from her. The pearls seem to have nice lustre.



Sakura is amazing! Love her pearls - amazing luster and price. I have bought many items from her - a white strand, a multi-coloured strand, numerous bracelets, pendants and earrings too!

My tip for you for buying a white strand from her is to ask her for a bigger clasp. I bought a 10-11mm 20" strand (https://www.etsy.com/listing/294835...ecklace-and-14kt-gold?ref=shop_home_active_25) and it came with a tiny 6mm ball clasp which was difficult to operate with such huge pearls that I restrung it myself. (It so happened that I had a 5.5-6.0mm Akoya strand with a HUGE fish hook clasp so I used the tiny 6mm ball clasp on that instead - easier for my hands to work a small clasp with small pearls)


----------



## Joule

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4085813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today with jeans and a blue t-shirt...casual day!


These are gorgeous. I've been so good lately and not bought a thing, but Tahitians push my buttons. I may cave yet.


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Sakura is amazing! Love her pearls - amazing luster and price. I have bought many items from her - a white strand, a multi-coloured strand, numerous bracelets, pendants and earrings too!
> 
> My tip for you for buying a white strand from her is to ask her for a bigger clasp. I bought a 10-11mm 20" strand (https://www.etsy.com/listing/294835...ecklace-and-14kt-gold?ref=shop_home_active_25) and it came with a tiny 6mm ball clasp which was difficult to operate with such huge pearls that I restrung it myself. (It so happened that I had a 5.5-6.0mm Akoya strand with a HUGE fish hook clasp so I used the tiny 6mm ball clasp on that instead - easier for my hands to work a small clasp with small pearls)



I agree!  I purchased a 9-10 mm white strand which has amazing luster.  I’ve also purchased a set of multicolored studs ( 4 pair of different natural colors).  Sakura is really sweet and responds quickly to questions.  Also agree about the clasps.  I just restrung with a larger orbit clasp.  Made it much easier to operate.


----------



## TXLVlove

Day 2 of suchi’s month of pearls...I can only wear my 10mm earrings...off to dog obedience training with my rescue dobie!


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4086951
> View attachment 4086953
> 
> Day 2 of suchi’s month of pearls...I can only wear my 10mm earrings...off to dog obedience training with my rescue dobie!


So pretty earrings. Today was a stay at home day with a 7 month old so no pearls.
In the meantime my strand from Catherine came. Pretty strand.


----------



## suchi

I was thinking about this strand from Sakura.


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> I was thinking about this strand from Sakura.


I have been talking to her about a 5mm strand!


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> So pretty earrings. Today was a stay at home day with a 7 month old so no pearls.
> In the meantime my strand from Catherine came. Pretty strand.


These look like mints!  Really pretty.  My sister has purchased some really nice necklaces from Catherine.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Speaking of Sakura, these are my 2 most recent purchases from her which arrived earlier this week - a Gold SSP tin cup bracelet and a White SSP pendant. The white isn’t showing up in the photo cos too much yellow light at night


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Speaking of Sakura, these are my 2 most recent purchases from her which arrived earlier this week - a Gold SSP tin cup bracelet and a White SSP pendant. The white isn’t showing up in the photo cos too much yellow light at night
> 
> View attachment 4087155
> View attachment 4087156


Score!


----------



## melvel

Sharing a photo of my golden south sea pearl necklace and earring set.  I bought the pearls from Jeweller.







They were expensive, but I bought these as a gift to myself to celebrate a career milestone.  I love them so much.


----------



## suchi

melvel said:


> Sharing a photo of my golden south sea pearl necklace and earring set.  I bought the pearls from Jeweller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were expensive, but I bought these as a gift to myself to celebrate a career milestone.  I love them so much.


They are fabulous


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Speaking of Sakura, these are my 2 most recent purchases from her which arrived earlier this week - a Gold SSP tin cup bracelet and a White SSP pendant. The white isn’t showing up in the photo cos too much yellow light at night
> 
> View attachment 4087155
> View attachment 4087156


OMG i want that bracelet.....


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> These look like mints!  Really pretty.  My sister has purchased some really nice necklaces from Catherine.


Thanks 
I have a 7 page wishlist in her site. Too bad I discovered her after most of the gorgeous stuff were already sold. She isn't adding new things.


----------



## suchi

Today stick pearl set from CC


----------



## haruki2008

I took the plunge and bought it! My first real pearl strand. Although they're small 5mm pearls, I will cherish them.


----------



## suchi

haruki2008 said:


> I took the plunge and bought it! My first real pearl strand. Although they're small 5mm pearls, I will cherish them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087936


They are beautiful. Congrats. Now you will see you can't stop at one


----------



## TXLVlove

. Day 3 of suchi’s challenge.  Off to church wearing ts.  Come on pearly friends...share your beauties with us[emoji41]


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4088112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Day 3 of suchi’s challenge.  Off to church wearing ts.  Come on pearly friends...share your beauties with us[emoji41]


That's an awesome rope. You are making me crave a tahitian strand badly.


----------



## Joule

"Suchi's Challenge." I love it. 
I'll be wearing these to work tonight: white SS drops with diamonds. I don't wear them often enough. I plan to change that.


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> View attachment 4088189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Suchi's Challenge." I love it.
> I'll be wearing these to work tonight: white SS drops with diamonds. I don't wear them often enough. I plan to change that.


And now I have a pair of white ss drops in my wish list. The luster is so amazing on these. 
Suchi's challenge 
Well this month on every working day if I wear pearls it will give me chance to wear my different pieces which gets so little love.


----------



## haruki2008

suchi said:


> They are beautiful. Congrats. Now you will see you can't stop at one [emoji3]


Thanks for reassuring me they're beautiful.
Oh gosh I was so indecisive!


----------



## suchi

haruki2008 said:


> Thanks for reassuring me they're beautiful.
> Oh gosh I was so indecisive!


You can't really go wrong with mikimoto. Enjoy your strand


----------



## cdtracing

Well....I pretty much wore pearls all last week, but upon accepting Suchi's June Pearl Challenge, I wore my SS tin cup neckace & SS drop earrings on June 1st, Golden SS strand for the ride home from our trip yesterday June 2nd. Today is a casual day getting laundry caught up from the trip so I'm wearing my SS pendant & SS drop earrings.


----------



## cdtracing

Here's a pic of Hubby's sister (Mother of the Bride) & her beautiful daughter.  She got to wear my strand of GSS before I did.  She's wearing my GSS studs, too.


----------



## wantabalenciaga

Vintage gold and pearl ring.


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> That's an awesome rope. You are making me crave a tahitian strand badly.


Thank you!  It's actually two necklaces I sometimes wear together.  Although I could make it one strand since I used orbit clasps for both when I restrung them.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Here's a pic of Hubby's sister (Mother of the Bride) & her beautiful daughter.  She got to wear my strand of GSS before I did.  She's wearing my GSS studs, too.
> 
> View attachment 4088511


What a sweet SIL!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Here's a pic of Hubby's sister (Mother of the Bride) & her beautiful daughter.  She got to wear my strand of GSS before I did.  She's wearing my GSS studs, too.


I was hoping you would join. Would be a treat to see your treasures everyday for a month.
She looks so lovely  
Love your wss pendant and earrings too.


----------



## suchi

wantabalenciaga said:


> Vintage gold and pearl ring.


Very pretty ring!!!


----------



## suchi

Today wearing Japan kasumi dangles and a stretch bracelet I put together with ripples from Kong's Pearls and some baroque white akoyas.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Wish I could participate in Suchi's Challenge - so far I've worn my Silver Blue Akoya pendant and studs on 1 June and have been away from home since. Will start again by end of the week


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Here's a pic of Hubby's sister (Mother of the Bride) & her beautiful daughter.  She got to wear my strand of GSS before I did.  She's wearing my GSS studs, too.
> 
> View attachment 4088511



Beautiful pearls and perfect photo!


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Wish I could participate in Suchi's Challenge - so far I've worn my Silver Blue Akoya pendant and studs on 1 June and have been away from home since. Will start again by end of the week


We will extend till 7th July for you


----------



## TXLVlove

last week of school so jeans and tees.  I’m wearing a pendant my hubs got me on vacation.  FWP surrounded by ancient Roman glass.


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful pearls and perfect photo!


Thank you, SD.  The color of the walls the picture was take in gives everything a pinkish tone. Her dress was a golden beige with sequines & the pearls were perfect with her dress.


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4088965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last week of school so jeans and tees.  I’m wearing a pendant my hubs got me on vacation.  FWP surrounded by ancient Roman glass.



Your pendant is gorgeous & so very unique!!


----------



## cdtracing

Today, I decided to wear pale pink FW drops & matching FW drop earrings I've had for several years.  I don't wear pink very much but these go well with the floral maxi dress I'm wearing.  This necklace is light & good to wear when it's hot with high humidity.


----------



## cdtracing

For those who have asked for mod shots.  I wore my Ombré Tahitian & South Sea strand to dinner while we were in San Antonio, Texas.  Sorry for the glare but the sun was setting while we were having drinks at our hotel on the Riverwalk.


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4088965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last week of school so jeans and tees.  I’m wearing a pendant my hubs got me on vacation.  FWP surrounded by ancient Roman glass.


Cool pendant!!!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> For those who have asked for mod shots.  I wore my Ombré Tahitian & South Sea strand to dinner while we were in San Antonio, Texas.  Sorry for the glare but the sun was setting while we were having drinks at our hotel on the Riverwalk.
> 
> View attachment 4089307


They look perfect and so beautiful on you!


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> They look perfect and so beautiful on you!



Thank you Suchi!  They'll be coming out again later in the month.  Hopefully, by the end of the month,  I can pair it with the 26" ombré I'm going to get.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Thank you Suchi!  They'll be coming out again later in the month.  Hopefully, by the end of the month,  I can pair it with the 26" ombré I'm going to get.


Fantastic!!!! Can't wait to see.


----------



## Joule

cdtracing said:


> For those who have asked for mod shots.  I wore my Ombré Tahitian & South Sea strand to dinner while we were in San Antonio, Texas.  Sorry for the glare but the sun was setting while we were having drinks at our hotel on the Riverwalk.
> 
> View attachment 4089307


Those are even more beautiful on you, cdtracing.


----------



## cdtracing

Joule said:


> Those are even more beautiful on you, cdtracing.



Thank you, Joule.  I really love this strand.  The luster is amazing!


----------



## Mpill

cdtracing said:


> For those who have asked for mod shots.  I wore my Ombré Tahitian & South Sea strand to dinner while we were in San Antonio, Texas.  Sorry for the glare but the sun was setting while we were having drinks at our hotel on the Riverwalk.
> 
> View attachment 4089307



Gorgeous!


----------



## haruki2008

For work today, my Tous teddy bear pearl earrings and my newly acquired pearl strand.


----------



## suchi

haruki2008 said:


> For work today, my Tous teddy bear pearl earrings and my newly acquired pearl strand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4089523


The strand looks so pretty on you.


----------



## suchi

Today morning I was in a hurry to leave and grabbed the first pearls that I found without really looking. So no coordination.
Kamoka studs, keshi necklace and bracelet from CC


----------



## haruki2008

suchi said:


> The strand looks so pretty on you.


Oh thank you so much. Sometimes I get buyer's remorse, the pearls being a bit small and I wondered if I should have held out for a larger pearl strand to come up for sale. I've read that smaller pearls are for young girls and I'm not exactly that young! Your reassuring support makes me feel more confident.


----------



## suchi

haruki2008 said:


> Oh thank you so much. Sometimes I get buyer's remorse, the pearls being a bit small and I wondered if I should have held out for a larger pearl strand to come up for sale. I've read that smaller pearls are for young girls and I'm not exactly that young! Your reassuring support makes me feel more confident.


There's no rule. My personal opinion is if color and lustre is outstanding, your strand will get noticed no matter the size. Me personally, I'm not young at all and like pearls to be within 7-7.5 mm for strands. It makes them more wearable. My favorite strand is a Vietnamese blue akoya strand, which is around 5.5-6mm.


----------



## Joule

haruki2008 said:


> Oh thank you so much. Sometimes I get buyer's remorse, the pearls being a bit small and I wondered if I should have held out for a larger pearl strand to come up for sale. I've read that smaller pearls are for young girls and I'm not exactly that young! Your reassuring support makes me feel more confident.


Hang the rules. They look beautiful on you. Congratulations on your find.


----------



## tbbbjb

cdtracing said:


> Today, I decided to wear pale pink FW drops & matching FW drop earrings I've had for several years.  I don't wear pink very much but these go well with the floral maxi dress I'm wearing.  This necklace is light & good to wear when it's hot with high humidity.
> 
> View attachment 4089305



Gorgeous!   [emoji173]️ those!


----------



## cdtracing

haruki2008 said:


> Oh thank you so much. Sometimes I get buyer's remorse, the pearls being a bit small and I wondered if I should have held out for a larger pearl strand to come up for sale. I've read that smaller pearls are for young girls and I'm not exactly that young! Your reassuring support makes me feel more confident.


Personally, luster, shape, & skin are more important that size.  Yes, generally, small pearls are for younger girls, but that's old school.  Smaller pearls are easier  & more comfortable to wear in the hot, humid months.  While I prefer larger pearls (I'm 5' 10" so I can carry the larger pearl style), I do wear the smaller, lighter pearls in the summer.  Pearl size one wears is often determined by the stature of the wearer.  Back in the 50's & 60's, women wore pearls that were 5-6.5mm in size & they were graduated strands.  If you love them, wear them with pride.  You will find that pearls are addictive & you can't stop buying them.


tbbbjb said:


> Gorgeous!   [emoji173]️ those!



Thank you.  I have the same necklace in white FW as well.  They're comfortable to wear & give a light airy feel to whatever I'm wearing.


----------



## haruki2008

suchi said:


> There's no rule. My personal opinion is if color and lustre is outstanding, your strand will get noticed no matter the size. Me personally, I'm not young at all and like pearls to be within 7-7.5 mm for strands. It makes them more wearable. My favorite strand is a Vietnamese blue akoya strand, which is around 5.5-6mm.


Thank you. I'm new to this and only beginning to learn. I should be contented and enjoy what I have!


----------



## haruki2008

Joule said:


> Hang the rules. They look beautiful on you. Congratulations on your find.


Thank you! It was a close buy as the seller had another interested buyer who offered, but I offered first! I very nearly made this a miss for being indecisive.


----------



## haruki2008

cdtracing said:


> Personally, luster, shape, & skin are more important that size.  Yes, generally, small pearls are for younger girls, but that's old school.  Smaller pearls are easier  & more comfortable to wear in the hot, humid months.  While I prefer larger pearls (I'm 5' 10" so I can carry the larger pearl style), I do wear the smaller, lighter pearls in the summer.  Pearl size one wears is often determined by the stature of the wearer.  Back in the 50's & 60's, women wore pearls that were 5-6.5mm in size & they were graduated strands.  If you love them, wear them with pride.  You will find that pearls are addictive & you can't stop buying them.
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I have the same necklace in white FW as well.  They're comfortable to wear & give a light airy feel to whatever I'm wearing.


Thank you, I should forget about old school and wear the necklace with pride because it suits me, young or not! [emoji13]


----------



## cdtracing

For today, I wore this keshi pearl necklace & matching earrings to the doctor for some outpatient surgery.  It's another light & comfortable set I have for Summer.


----------



## haruki2008

I'm wearing this brooch today. It was my late father's gift to my mom. He picked it up on his trip to Japan in the 80's. It's a cultured pearl nested on the beautifully crafted mother of pearl petals. The gold color metal has never tarnished and I've never polished it. No idea what this is but it's of a huge sentimental value to me.


----------



## cdtracing

haruki2008 said:


> I'm wearing this brooch today. It was my late father's gift to my mom. He picked it up on his trip to Japan in the 80's. It's a cultured pearl nested on the beautifully crafted mother of pearl petals. The gold color metal has never tarnished and I've never polished it. No idea what this is but it's of a huge sentimental value to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4090484



That's beautiful!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> For today, I wore this keshi pearl necklace & matching earrings to the doctor for some outpatient surgery.  It's another light & comfortable set I have for Summer.
> 
> View attachment 4090434


This is such a delicate and beautiful set!


----------



## suchi

haruki2008 said:


> I'm wearing this brooch today. It was my late father's gift to my mom. He picked it up on his trip to Japan in the 80's. It's a cultured pearl nested on the beautifully crafted mother of pearl petals. The gold color metal has never tarnished and I've never polished it. No idea what this is but it's of a huge sentimental value to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4090484


Wow!!! It's gorgeous.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> For those who have asked for mod shots.  I wore my Ombré Tahitian & South Sea strand to dinner while we were in San Antonio, Texas.  Sorry for the glare but the sun was setting while we were having drinks at our hotel on the Riverwalk.
> 
> View attachment 4089307


Wow!  That piece was definitely worth waiting for!  You look lovely wearing it.


----------



## TXLVlove

So today I just wore the same necklace and earrings I wore on Sunday.  Tomorrow is a walking field trip to the park so will only wear studs...


----------



## TXLVlove

I love everything that ya'll  have been sharing...


----------



## Joule

cdtracing said:


> For today, I wore this keshi pearl necklace & matching earrings to the doctor for some outpatient surgery.  It's another light & comfortable set I have for Summer.
> 
> View attachment 4090434


I hope you're ok. You certainly dress well for surgery.


----------



## cdtracing

Joule said:


> I hope you're ok. You certainly dress well for surgery.



Thank you for asking Joule.  I'm fine.  I had 2 skin cancer spots removed, one on my leg & 1 on my chest.  It's the price I pay for growing up in the South & in th sun during a time when we did not have sunscreen.  The incisions are sore tonight but I'm icing them & keeping my leg elevated.  They're fairly long & took quite a few stitches.  I'm to take it easy for the next few days.  These 2 make #'s 5 & 6 that I've had removed.  The last ones were removed 3 yrs ago.  I get regular exams with my dermatologist so we catch them early.


----------



## tealocean

cdtracing said:


> For today, I wore this keshi pearl necklace & matching earrings to the doctor for some outpatient surgery.  It's another light & comfortable set I have for Summer.
> 
> View attachment 4090434


These are lovely!


----------



## tealocean

suchi said:


> Today morning I was in a hurry to leave and grabbed the first pearls that I found without really looking. So no coordination.
> Kamoka studs, keshi necklace and bracelet from CC


These are very pretty together!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Thank you for asking Joule.  I'm fine.  I had 2 skin cancer spots removed, one on my leg & 1 on my chest.  It's the price I pay for growing up in the South & in th sun during a time when we did not have sunscreen.  The incisions are sore tonight but I'm icing them & keeping my leg elevated.  They're fairly long & took quite a few stitches.  I'm to take it easy for the next few days.  These 2 make #'s 5 & 6 that I've had removed.  The last ones were removed 3 yrs ago.  I get regular exams with my dermatologist so we catch them early.


Wish you a speedy recovery. I never use sunscreen (hate the white cast and always gives me pimples) and I live in the tropics. Need to change habits...


----------



## suchi

Today freshwater strand (golden white) and lavender studs.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Wish you a speedy recovery. I never use sunscreen (hate the white cast and always gives me pimples) and I live in the tropics. Need to change habits...


Thank you, Suchi.  There have  been many improvements in sunscreens over the last decade.  There are some that are a dry spray & some that don't leave a white residue. I now wear sunscreen religiously.


----------



## Joule

cdtracing said:


> Thank you for asking Joule.  I'm fine.  I had 2 skin cancer spots removed, one on my leg & 1 on my chest.  It's the price I pay for growing up in the South & in th sun during a time when we did not have sunscreen.  The incisions are sore tonight but I'm icing them & keeping my leg elevated.  They're fairly long & took quite a few stitches.  I'm to take it easy for the next few days.  These 2 make #'s 5 & 6 that I've had removed.  The last ones were removed 3 yrs ago.  I get regular exams with my dermatologist so we catch them early.


The sun is treacherous. I avoid it. Wishing you a speedy recovery! I think having surgery entitles you to that second strand you intend to pair with your new Ombrés.


----------



## haruki2008

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, Suchi.  There have  been many improvements in sunscreens over the last decade.  There are some that are a dry spray & some that don't leave a white residue. I now wear sunscreen religiously.


Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## haruki2008

suchi said:


> Today freshwater strand (golden white) and lavender studs.


I wish you could post modelling shots of these. The lustre!


----------



## cdtracing

Joule said:


> The sun is treacherous. I avoid it. Wishing you a speedy recovery! I think having surgery entitles you to that second strand you intend to pair with your new Ombrés.





haruki2008 said:


> Best wishes for a speedy recovery.



Thank you, Ladies.  Today, I'm going to just wear studs & a ring.  The bandage on my chest won't let me wear a necklace right now.  I can change it tonight &  hopefully can get it flatter & smaller.  The one the Dr put on it has so much dressing that it sits up at least an inch from my chest.
Yes, I do think this surgery merits that 26 inch Ombré strand.


----------



## suchi

haruki2008 said:


> I wish you could post modelling shots of these. The lustre!


I am extremely extremely bad at taking neckshots and earshots. This is taken in extremely unflattering office lights.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> I am extremely extremely bad at taking neckshots and earshots. This is taken in extremely unflattering office lights.



Here's the earrings & ring I decided to wear today while I'm taking it easy.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> I am extremely extremely bad at taking neckshots and earshots. This is taken in extremely unflattering office lights.



They look lovely on you, Suchi.  And don't worry....I have a hard time with neck & ear shots.  In fact, I think we all do.


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> I am extremely extremely bad at taking neckshots and earshots. This is taken in extremely unflattering office lights.


Beautiful! I love your collection.

I'm the worst at neck and ear shots. That's why only take pictures of my hand.


----------



## Jinsun

haruki2008 said:


> For work today, my Tous teddy bear pearl earrings and my newly acquired pearl strand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4089523




Congrats. They are beautiful. I stopped by a jewelry store to look at the mikimoto bubbles line and noticed all the new strands had the charm where yours is located. I asked the SA and she said that mikimoto changed it recently. So nothing to worry about.   And that means your strands are within a year old. Yay!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Thank you for asking Joule.  I'm fine.  I had 2 skin cancer spots removed, one on my leg & 1 on my chest.  It's the price I pay for growing up in the South & in th sun during a time when we did not have sunscreen.  The incisions are sore tonight but I'm icing them & keeping my leg elevated.  They're fairly long & took quite a few stitches.  I'm to take it easy for the next few days.  These 2 make #'s 5 & 6 that I've had removed.  The last ones were removed 3 yrs ago.  I get regular exams with my dermatologist so we catch them early.


My husband was at the dermotologist taking care of a skin cancer today as well!  Growing up in Southern California we worshiped the sun...now it's hats and sunblock!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Here's the earrings & ring I decided to wear today while I'm taking it easy.
> View attachment 4091201


Fab pieces.
Today is a field visit day for me to a petrochemicals plant so I am just wearing the studs I wore yesterday.


----------



## BigPurseSue

cdtracing said:


> Thank you for asking Joule.  I'm fine.  I had 2 skin cancer spots removed, one on my leg & 1 on my chest.  It's the price I pay for growing up in the South & in th sun during a time when we did not have sunscreen.  The incisions are sore tonight but I'm icing them & keeping my leg elevated.  They're fairly long & took quite a few stitches.  I'm to take it easy for the next few days.  These 2 make #'s 5 & 6 that I've had removed.  The last ones were removed 3 yrs ago.  I get regular exams with my dermatologist so we catch them early.



Hope you recover quickly, CDTracing! Bet you're glad it's all over with! Yes I think surgery deserves the ombre strand!

I live in the north, have never been a sun-bunny, have never even gotten a tan . Have always been the nerd in the library, have always worn big hats and slathered on sun screen. And still....a few years ago I had a big chunk of pre-cancerous gunk chopped off my nose. As you say it's the price of getting old. And perhaps a consequence of ozone depletion and the relentlessness of the sun.

Be good to yourself for your recovery will go more swiftly!


----------



## cdtracing

BigPurseSue said:


> Hope you recover quickly, CDTracing! Bet you're glad it's all over with! Yes I think surgery deserves the ombre strand!
> 
> I live in the north, have never been a sun-bunny, have never even gotten a tan . Have always been the nerd in the library, have always worn big hats and slathered on sun screen. And still....a few years ago I had a big chunk of pre-cancerous gunk chopped off my nose. As you say it's the price of getting old. And perhaps a consequence of ozone depletion and the relentlessness of the sun.
> 
> Be good to yourself for your recovery will go more swiftly!



Awwww, Thank you for the kind words, BPS!!  I'm taking care of the incisions & just relaxing around the house with my dogs!


----------



## haruki2008

suchi said:


> I am extremely extremely bad at taking neckshots and earshots. This is taken in extremely unflattering office lights.


In spite of the office lighting, the lustre is not dulled! Beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## haruki2008

Jinsun said:


> Congrats. They are beautiful. I stopped by a jewelry store to look at the mikimoto bubbles line and noticed all the new strands had the charm where yours is located. I asked the SA and she said that mikimoto changed it recently. So nothing to worry about.   And that means your strands are within a year old. Yay!


Wow, thanks for this added reassurance!


----------



## TXLVlove

. Crazy last day of school.  Just wore my pearl paradise hoops[emoji41]


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4092556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Crazy last day of school.  Just wore my pearl paradise hoops[emoji41]



I love these!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Another lazy day, hanging out with my dogs & keeping my leg elevated.  So I decided to wear a pair of Japanese Akoya earrings from the 80's.  They're small but comfortable with little diamond accents.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Here's the earrings & ring I decided to wear today while I'm taking it easy.
> View attachment 4091201


I would love to peek inside your jewelry box, safe, etc!


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4092556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Crazy last day of school.  Just wore my pearl paradise hoops[emoji41]


I love these hoops. I don't know when PP will start shopping here, these are in my wish list.
Today Tahitian keshi dangles and Tahitian bracelet.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

This was part of a pain of studs but I lost the other one and made it into a pendant!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Well that was a fail... I seem to have a problem uploading an image...


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4092556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Crazy last day of school.  Just wore my pearl paradise hoops[emoji41]



We have become earring twins for this one  A bit of back story on this and why I think PP has excellent customer service  I ordered a metallic peach necklace from PP in April and then less than 24 hours later, they had a Tax Day Promo that gave these earrings as a free gift with any order. I wrote to them and asked if they could consider giving this as a free gift to me since my order was placed less than 24 hours before. They agreed but said that I would have to pay for shipping separately since my necklace had already shipped, to which I agreed. When my earrings arrived, I peeked into the velvet pouch that contained them and wondered why the black pouch was reflecting yellow from within - I was stunned to discover that mine were set in gold! Although I think it could be vermeil, I was as happy as can be for a few days after that


----------



## cdtracing

Getting a little stir crazy but I'm still taking it easy & keeping my leg elevated.  I decided to wear this Tahitian ring cause it's so cheery.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Here's the earrings & ring I decided to wear today while I'm taking it easy.
> View attachment 4091201



I keep coming back to this photo. Love the ring especially! I’m crazy when it comes to washing hands and will never be able to own a pearl ring because of this


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Getting a little stir crazy but I'm still taking it easy & keeping my leg elevated.  I decided to wear this Tahitian ring cause it's so cheery.
> View attachment 4093480


This is stunning. Tahitians and rubies!!!!!


----------



## suchi

Today freshwaters


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Getting a little stir crazy but I'm still taking it easy & keeping my leg elevated.  I decided to wear this Tahitian ring cause it's so cheery.
> View attachment 4093480



Lovely! This looks like sun rays around your Tahitian!


----------



## SmokieDragon

With a Tous bangle with a pearl and my PP hoop earrings


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> This is stunning. Tahitians and rubies!!!!!


Thanks, Suchi, but I think they're pink sapphires.  In the sunlight, they're a bright pink.


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> With a Tous bangle with a pearl and my PP hoop earrings
> 
> View attachment 4094012
> View attachment 4094013



Gorgeous, SD!!  I love the bracelet.


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> Getting a little stir crazy but I'm still taking it easy & keeping my leg elevated.  I decided to wear this Tahitian ring cause it's so cheery.
> View attachment 4093480



Just gorgeous...a true statement piece [emoji173]️


----------



## suchi

Today tahitian stretch bracelet


----------



## haruki2008

suchi said:


> Today freshwaters


Neck and ear shots! Lovely pieces.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous, SD!!  I love the bracelet.



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Today tahitian stretch bracelet



Love the luster and multicolours! I’m going to save a picture of this  Are the Tahitians from Jac on Etsy?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Today I’m wearing an FW bracelet that I restrung myself recently with a gold-filled clasp


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Today tahitian stretch bracelet


Your bracelet has incredible luster!  Did you make this one yourself?


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Today I’m wearing an FW bracelet that I restrung myself recently with a gold-filled clasp
> 
> View attachment 4095158


Gorgeous, SD.  A true classic style!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous, SD.  A true classic style!



Thanks so much!


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Love the luster and multicolours! I’m going to save a picture of this  Are the Tahitians from Jac on Etsy?


Thanks  yes from Jac. 5 are pastel drop mix and 10 rikiteas. 18k spacers from Wen.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Your bracelet has incredible luster!  Did you make this one yourself?


Thanks  yes I made it myself.


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Today I’m wearing an FW bracelet that I restrung myself recently with a gold-filled clasp
> 
> View attachment 4095158


This is so pretty. Is it from Sakura? I might copy this from you.


----------



## cdtracing

On our way to  visit my mother so today I'm wearing my Tahitian bracelet,  drop earrings,  Sapphire Tahitian ring, & FW necklace given to me by my boys many years ago.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> On our way to  visit my mother so today I'm wearing my Tahitian bracelet,  drop earrings,  Sapphire Tahitian ring, & FW necklace given to me by my boys many years ago.
> View attachment 4095483
> View attachment 4095484


All fabulous!!!


----------



## suchi

Ripple stretch bracelet I restrung yesterday. Wearing it today and I think it needs some more gold beads.


----------



## suchi

@SmokeyDragon and @TXLVlove, what should I select as size of drill hole? I have 0.32 mm and 0.45 mm beaders secret.


----------



## tbbbjb

cdtracing said:


> Thank you for asking Joule.  I'm fine.  I had 2 skin cancer spots removed, one on my leg & 1 on my chest.  It's the price I pay for growing up in the South & in th sun during a time when we did not have sunscreen.  The incisions are sore tonight but I'm icing them & keeping my leg elevated.  They're fairly long & took quite a few stitches.  I'm to take it easy for the next few days.  These 2 make #'s 5 & 6 that I've had removed.  The last ones were removed 3 yrs ago.  I get regular exams with my dermatologist so we catch them early.



CDTRACING

I am sad to hear all you have gone through.  You come across as such a sweet and thoughtful (sharing your pearls with your SIL, etc) lady.  Your beauty radiates from the inside out.  Thanks to that and your amazing, versatile collection, you have rekindled my love for pearls.  I wish you a speedy recovery and I do hope the other ombré necklace is in your future!  All the Best [emoji8]


----------



## SmokieDragon

SSP Tin Cup and Golden SSP Earrings


----------



## cdtracing

tbbbjb said:


> CDTRACING
> 
> I am sad to hear all you have gone through.  You come across as such a sweet and thoughtful (sharing your pearls with your SIL, etc) lady.  Your beauty radiates from the inside out.  Thanks to that and your amazing, versatile collection, you have rekindled my love for pearls.  I wish you a speedy recovery and I do hope the other ombré necklace is in your future!  All the Best [emoji8]


Thank you so much for your kind words, Tbbbjb.  I'm so happy you have rekindled you love & interest in pearls. I have always loved them & am glad to see the natural, freeform shapes like keshi & baroque being used in jewelry these days. I hope you will join us in sharing any pearls you now own & future pearls you may get. Pearls are so versatile & can be dressed up or down to fit any occasion & outfit.  to the Sisterhood of the Pearl!
And I will be adding the other ombré strand in a month or so.  I'l be sure to post pics when I do.


----------



## TXLVlove

Sorry only studs the past few days.  My Doberman puppy ate fire ant bait and we have been living a nightmare.  He's been at the emergency vet since Saturday.  We are finally getting to bring him home today.  He's still suffering from tremors but doing much better...so needless to say I haven't been thinking about personal grooming for the past few days!


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Ripple stretch bracelet I restrung yesterday. Wearing it today and I think it needs some more gold beads.


I love the luster &  play of color on these!!!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> SSP Tin Cup and Golden SSP Earrings
> 
> View attachment 4096417
> View attachment 4096421


Beautiful, SD!!  I love your tin cup with both white &  golden SS!!  Your pearls just glow & look so good on you!!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Sorry only studs the past few days.  My Doberman puppy ate fire ant bait and we have been living a nightmare.  He's been at the emergency vet since Saturday.  We are finally getting to bring him home today.  He's still suffering from tremors but doing much better...so needless to say I haven't been thinking about personal grooming for the past few days!



I'm so sorry to hear about your puppy!   I hope he has a speedy  recovery &  will so be back to his puppy self!  Please keep us updated on him!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> @SmokeyDragon and @TXLVlove, what should I select as size of drill hole? I have 0.32 mm and 0.45 mm beaders secret.



I have been using #30 Beader's Secret (not sure how many mm that is, sorry) that came in my pearl starting kit from PatriciaSaabDesigns on Etsy and have been using pearls with 0.8mm drill holes


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Thanks  yes from Jac. 5 are pastel drop mix and 10 rikiteas. 18k spacers from Wen.



Oh wow! Lovely pearls and great composition and arrangement!


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> This is so pretty. Is it from Sakura? I might copy this from you.



No, it's not from Sakura. I got this at a jewellery store last year when they were doing an anniversary promo. I did take a picture back then of it next to my bracelet from Sakura. The double strand I just posted is on the left while Sakura's single strand bracelet (which has larger pearls) is on the right


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Beautiful, SD!!  I love your tin cup with both white &  golden SS!!  Your pearls just glow & look so good on you!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Sorry only studs the past few days.  My Doberman puppy ate fire ant bait and we have been living a nightmare.  He's been at the emergency vet since Saturday.  We are finally getting to bring him home today.  He's still suffering from tremors but doing much better...so needless to say I haven't been thinking about personal grooming for the past few days!



Poor puppy! Hope he gets back to his old self soon


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Ripple stretch bracelet I restrung yesterday. Wearing it today and I think it needs some more gold beads.



Amazing luster and colours!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> On our way to  visit my mother so today I'm wearing my Tahitian bracelet,  drop earrings,  Sapphire Tahitian ring, & FW necklace given to me by my boys many years ago.
> View attachment 4095483
> View attachment 4095484



Lovely combination of everything! That ring setting is so unique - infinity supports!  I'm going to save a picture of that!


----------



## Newchanel

Got these recently. They aren’t “me” at all but I love them


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely combination of everything! That ring setting is so unique - infinity supports!  I'm going to save a picture of that!


I have the same ring with yellow Sapphires & Golden SS.  They are some of my go to rings to wear.


----------



## cdtracing

Newchanel said:


> Got these recently. They aren’t “me” at all but I love them
> 
> View attachment 4096539



These are awesome earrings, Newchanel!!  Maybe they're your "Secret Self"!!  I love them!!!  Wear those & Rock the Look!!


----------



## TXLVlove

Playing with pearls today.  Just restrung the multicolored strand after receiving 4 huge pearls.  Thanks for the sweet thoughts regarding my pup.  He’s back to being his silly cute puppy self.  I’m a wreck but he’s good!


----------



## TXLVlove

Oh and since we owe the vet a ton my hubs said no pearls for a while


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> Oh and since we owe the vet a ton my hubs said no pearls for a while


Good that he has recovered. Poor dear. I am also having a bit of a nightmare time with my 8 month old. She was having rashes since almost a month which the ped attributed to heat rashes. He gave a anti allergic and it subsided. Last 2 days she again had eczema type rashes all over and yesterday night suddenly woke up and started screaming so much we took her to the emergency. She's diagnosed with milk protein allergy. Well, at least we know the cause now.
Today wearing keshi strand and Kamoka studs.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Tous pendant with pearl, studs fr Wen for only US$1.99 and my bracelet fr Sakura


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Tous pendant with pearl, studs fr Wen for only US$1.99 and my bracelet fr Sakura
> 
> View attachment 4097229
> View attachment 4097230
> View attachment 4097231


We may become bracelet twins 
That pendant is so cute. Love Wen


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> Good that he has recovered. Poor dear. I am also having a bit of a nightmare time with my 8 month old. She was having rashes since almost a month which the ped attributed to heat rashes. He gave a anti allergic and it subsided. Last 2 days she again had eczema type rashes all over and yesterday night suddenly woke up and started screaming so much we took her to the emergency. She's diagnosed with milk protein allergy. Well, at least we know the cause now.
> Today wearing keshi strand and Kamoka studs.



So scary when your children are suffering.  Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> @SmokeyDragon and @TXLVlove, what should I select as size of drill hole? I have 0.32 mm and 0.45 mm beaders secret.



I would get the smallest hole which is usually the standard one.  The thread will fit.   You can always email Pattye and ask her. She’s really helpful and will respond quickly.  I’ve asked her color questions before on potential strands I was about to purchase.


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Playing with pearls today.  Just restrung the multicolored strand after receiving 4 huge pearls.  Thanks for the sweet thoughts regarding my pup.  He’s back to being his silly cute puppy self.  I’m a wreck but he’s good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096974
> View attachment 4096976



Beautiful, TXLVlove!!!  And you pup looks like a real sweetie!!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Tous pendant with pearl, studs fr Wen for only US$1.99 and my bracelet fr Sakura
> 
> View attachment 4097229
> View attachment 4097230
> View attachment 4097231


Your pearls are beautiful.  I sure hope your baby gets better soon.  Nothing worse than having your child sick.


----------



## skyqueen

TXLVlove said:


> Playing with pearls today.  Just restrung the multicolored strand after receiving 4 huge pearls.  Thanks for the sweet thoughts regarding my pup.  He’s back to being his silly cute puppy self.  I’m a wreck but he’s good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096974
> View attachment 4096976


A Dobie and a Pug...best of both worlds 
Love how you mixed the pearl necklaces!


----------



## Newchanel

cdtracing said:


> These are awesome earrings, Newchanel!!  Maybe they're your "Secret Self"!!  I love them!!!  Wear those & Rock the Look!!



Haha. Maybe.. they are! Haha. Thank you! They certainly make me feel feminine.


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Playing with pearls today.  Just restrung the multicolored strand after receiving 4 huge pearls.  Thanks for the sweet thoughts regarding my pup.  He’s back to being his silly cute puppy self.  I’m a wreck but he’s good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096974
> View attachment 4096976




Glad your pup is better! He looks like such a sweet pup


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> We may become bracelet twins
> That pendant is so cute. Love Wen



Thanks so much! Yes, we should become bracelet twins


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! Yes, we should become bracelet twins


It's shipped. We will become bracelet twins in a month I guess.
Today lavender metallic strand from POJ, lavender studs from Wen and a stretch baroque akoya and ripple bracelet.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Tahitians today


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Tahitians today
> 
> View attachment 4098210
> View attachment 4098211
> 
> View attachment 4098212


The lustre is incredible!!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

I wore my fresh water tin cup necklace and earrings yesterday. I love the look of the gold and pearls against my navy tee


----------



## TracyLoveCats

Finally got an Akoya for myself~ love it so much!
Just can’t stop looking at it! The Rose undertone is so pretty!


----------



## cdtracing

MahoganyQT said:


> I wore my fresh water tin cup necklace and earrings yesterday. I love the look of the gold and pearls against my navy tee
> View attachment 4098376
> 
> View attachment 4098377



They look lovely  on you!! Is your's an Effy piece?  I just love tin cups.  I wore my Tahitian Tin cup yesterday to the doctor to have the stitches removed from my chest.  Now to find a good cream to minimize scars.  There's still plenty of  healing to do


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Tahitians today
> 
> View attachment 4098210
> View attachment 4098211
> 
> View attachment 4098212


SD, your Tahitians look fabulous on you!!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> It's shipped. We will become bracelet twins in a month I guess.
> Today lavender metallic strand from POJ, lavender studs from Wen and a stretch baroque akoya and ripple bracelet.



Your metallic strand is lovely  Looks like we are Wen earring cousins!



suchi said:


> The lustre is incredible!!!!





cdtracing said:


> SD, your Tahitians look fabulous on you!!!!



Thanks so much, ladies


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> They look lovely  on you!! Is your's an Effy piece?  I just love tin cups.  I wore my Tahitian Tin cup yesterday to the doctor to have the stitches removed from my chest.  Now to find a good cream to minimize scars.  There's still plenty of  healing to do



Hope you get well soon! Sending healing hugs your way


----------



## Joule

TXLVlove said:


> Sorry only studs the past few days.  My Doberman puppy ate fire ant bait and we have been living a nightmare.  He's been at the emergency vet since Saturday.  We are finally getting to bring him home today.  He's still suffering from tremors but doing much better...so needless to say I haven't been thinking about personal grooming for the past few days!


Oh, I hope your puppy is better!


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> Good that he has recovered. Poor dear. I am also having a bit of a nightmare time with my 8 month old. She was having rashes since almost a month which the ped attributed to heat rashes. He gave a anti allergic and it subsided. Last 2 days she again had eczema type rashes all over and yesterday night suddenly woke up and started screaming so much we took her to the emergency. She's diagnosed with milk protein allergy. Well, at least we know the cause now.
> Today wearing keshi strand and Kamoka studs.


My goodness, suchi, I am  sorry to hear about your daughter! So glad you have found the cause of her pain. I hope you are able to easily change her diet so that there are no more problems for either of you.

And your pearls are, as always, lovely.


----------



## TXLVlove

Joule said:


> Oh, I hope your puppy is better!


Much better, thanks!


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> My goodness, suchi, I am  sorry to hear about your daughter! So glad you have found the cause of her pain. I hope you are able to easily change her diet so that there are no more problems for either of you.
> 
> And your pearls are, as always, lovely.


Thanks Joule. She is still itching and not sleeping much (except in my lap). I hope eliminating milk works. She's used to the milk and is having a hard time eating solids.


----------



## MahoganyQT

cdtracing said:


> They look lovely  on you!! Is your's an Effy piece?  I just love tin cups.  I wore my Tahitian Tin cup yesterday to the doctor to have the stitches removed from my chest.  Now to find a good cream to minimize scars.  There's still plenty of  healing to do



Yes, mine is Effy, great eye. I just ordered the matching bracelet.


----------



## cdtracing

MahoganyQT said:


> Yes, mine is Effy, great eye. I just ordered the matching bracelet.


Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## TXLVlove

Tahitian studs and drop pendant.  Mini FWP “chain” I made.


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Tahitian studs and drop pendant.  Mini FWP “chain” I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4098961
> View attachment 4098962





TXLVlove said:


> Tahitian studs and drop pendant.  Mini FWP “chain” I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4098961
> View attachment 4098962



Awesome!!  I love the pearl chain you made.


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> Tahitian studs and drop pendant.  Mini FWP “chain” I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4098961
> View attachment 4098962


I was thinking about a chain like this for the kojima pistachio pendant. Did you know between the pearls?


----------



## suchi

Today tahitian stretch bravelet, silver tahitian studs and a freshwater pendant.


----------



## suchi

TracyLoveCats said:


> View attachment 4098426
> 
> Finally got an Akoya for myself~ love it so much!
> Just can’t stop looking at it! The Rose undertone is so pretty!


Beautiful pendant!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Golden SSP pendant and peach FW studs, both from Sakura


----------



## TXLVlove

MahoganyQT said:


> Yes, mine is Effy, great eye. I just ordered the matching bracelet.


Ok girls, you are holding out on us!  Is Effy an online source?


----------



## TXLVlove

bump


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Golden SSP pendant and peach FW studs, both from Sakura
> 
> View attachment 4099174
> View attachment 4099175


Your pendant is so pretty.  Did it come with the chain?


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> I was thinking about a chain like this for the kojima pistachio pendant. Did you know between the pearls?


Thanks, I did not knot between the pearls because the pearls are so small the knots would look weird.  Also the strand was around $7 at a bead store so I figure I can always replace it if It breaks.  I did use beaders secret so I'm confident it won't break!  I have a ton of biwi pearl strands from a necklace my mom gave me, for a birthday in the 80's, that I have taken apart.  I made a few to wear with pendants but I prefer these bead pearls more. I'm  thinking of making a longer one, maybe 20-22 inches.  I might pop over to the bead store this morning!


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> Today tahitian stretch bravelet, silver tahitian studs and a freshwater pendant.


Your pendant is so pretty.  I like the combination!


----------



## TXLVlove

TXLVlove said:


> Your pendant is so pretty.  I like the combination!


On pearl-guide there is a forum called "365 days of pearls" where babynurse posts her combinations.  She has the most incredible collection of pearls.  Although I think cdtracing could probably come close


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Ok girls, you are holding out on us!  Is Effy an online source?



Effy is a jewelry designer & her pieces are available online or at stores such as Neiman Marcus, Macy's, ect.  Just google Effy jewelry & begin your hunt.


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Golden SSP pendant and peach FW studs, both from Sakura
> 
> View attachment 4099174
> View attachment 4099175


Lovely.  You can't beat the luster of South Seas or Tahitians!


----------



## cdtracing

Today is a pearl torsade with turquoise & another blue bead but I forget which stone.  Trying to keep necklaces short til more healing is done.


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Your pendant is so pretty.  Did it come with the chain?



Thanks so much! Yes, the chain comes with it


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> You can't beat the luster of South Seas or Tahitians!



Thanks so much! How true your statement is


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Today is a pearl torsade with turquoise & another blue bead but I forget which stone.  Trying to keep necklaces short til more healing is done.
> View attachment 4099633
> View attachment 4099633



Lovely choker with interesting earrings that complement it so well


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> LovThe ely choker with interesting earrings that complement it so well


The earrings are 14k gold linear with a sleeping beauty turquoise at the bottom.  They're very comfortable to wear.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Tahitians today!


----------



## cdtracing

MahoganyQT said:


> Tahitians today!
> View attachment 4099739


I love the luster of Tahitians!!  Your earrings are the perfect size!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cdtracing said:


> I love the luster of Tahitians!!  Your earrings are the perfect size!!



Thank you!


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> Thanks, I did not knot between the pearls because the pearls are so small the knots would look weird.  Also the strand was around $7 at a bead store so I figure I can always replace it if It breaks.  I did use beaders secret so I'm confident it won't break!  I have a ton of biwi pearl strands from a necklace my mom gave me, for a birthday in the 80's, that I have taken apart.  I made a few to wear with pendants but I prefer these bead pearls more. I'm  thinking of making a longer one, maybe 20-22 inches.  I might pop over to the bead store this morning!


I am placing an order with wen or Kongs for these tiny pearls. Love them.


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> On pearl-guide there is a forum called "365 days of pearls" where babynurse posts her combinations.  She has the most incredible collection of pearls.  Although I think cdtracing could probably come close


Baby Nurse has beautiful pearls. But I love her photography skills. She makes the colors pop. I don't know how. My cell phone washes out the colors.
I agree cdtracing will come close.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Today is a pearl torsade with turquoise & another blue bead but I forget which stone.  Trying to keep necklaces short til more healing is done.
> View attachment 4099633
> View attachment 4099633


So cool!!! Love it.


----------



## suchi

MahoganyQT said:


> Tahitians today!
> View attachment 4099739


Beautiful tahitians!


----------



## suchi

Today blue akoya necklace, Tahitian keshi dangles and Tahitian bracelet. I may not be posting pearls till end of next week since I will be at home taking care of my daughter.
My daughter (8months) likes to eat my pearls.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Freshwater strand today


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> Today blue akoya necklace, Tahitian keshi dangles and Tahitian bracelet. I may not be posting pearls till end of next week since I will be at home taking care of my daughter.
> My daughter (8months) likes to eat my pearls.


Your pearls must be lactose-free!
That blue akoya necklace makes me swoon.


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> I am placing an order with wen or Kongs for these tiny pearls. Love them.


Great!   I popped into the bead store yesterday to pick up two strands.  Now I have a project for today.  I’ll post a pic when I get it completed.


----------



## haruki2008

suchi said:


> Today blue akoya necklace, Tahitian keshi dangles and Tahitian bracelet. I may not be posting pearls till end of next week since I will be at home taking care of my daughter.
> My daughter (8months) likes to eat my pearls.


This is the favorite blue akoya you were talking about, right? It's lovely!
Best regards to your baby, hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Today blue akoya necklace, Tahitian keshi dangles and Tahitian bracelet. I may not be posting pearls till end of next week since I will be at home taking care of my daughter.
> My daughter (8months) likes to eat my pearls.



These are so beautiful!!  I cannot get over the luster & vibrancy of your blue Akoyas!!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Freshwater strand today
> 
> View attachment 4100221



Beautiful, SD!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Beautiful, SD!



Thanks so much!


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> Your pearls must be lactose-free!
> That blue akoya necklace makes me swoon.


Hahahaha yes I guess they are



haruki2008 said:


> This is the favorite blue akoya you were talking about, right? It's lovely!
> Best regards to your baby, hope she recovers quickly.


Yes these are my fav, thanks 



cdtracing said:


> These are so beautiful!!  I cannot get over the luster & vibrancy of your blue Akoyas!!


Thank you cdtracing


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> Today blue akoya necklace, Tahitian keshi dangles and Tahitian bracelet. I may not be posting pearls till end of next week since I will be at home taking care of my daughter.
> My daughter (8months) likes to eat my pearls.



I love those blue akoyas.  I think they are my favorite ones in your ever growing collection.[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## TXLVlove

Just made this chain.  Don’t look too closely.  The thread is sticking out!


----------



## TXLVlove

1. Here it is with my topaz.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
. 
2. Jade
3. My mom’s cameo from Italy.


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> 1. Here it is with my topaz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101140
> View attachment 4101141
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 2. Jade
> 3. My mom’s cameo from Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101151


Fantastic.  The pearl bead chain is so versatile & looks amazing with all the pendants!!


----------



## cdtracing

Ok...so today was our wedding anniversay & DH took me to the Italian restuarant he proposed to me at.  We were met by friends who came to celebrate with us.  I wore the same ombré top with my ombré Tahitian &  SS strand that I wore to the wedding in Texas.   Sorry for the crappy pics.  I can't seem to get the lighting right with my phone.  I really need to get a better mirror, too. Uggggg!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Ok...so today was our wedding anniversay & DH took me to the Italian restuarant he proposed to me at.  We were met by friends who came to celebrate with us.  I wore the same ombré top with my ombré Tahitian &  SS strand that I wore to the wedding in Texas.   Sorry for the crappy pics.  I can't seem to get the lighting right with my phone.  I really need to get a better mirror, too. Uggggg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101184
> 
> View attachment 4101186


Happy anniversary. You look glowing in the tahitians.


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> 1. Here it is with my topaz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101140
> View attachment 4101141
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 2. Jade
> 3. My mom’s cameo from Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101151


Love it with Jade and cameo


----------



## suchi

No pearls today but here is a Tahitian MOP carved shell. I love it. I may set it into a ring or just keep it as it is.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Ok...so today was our wedding anniversay & DH took me to the Italian restuarant he proposed to me at.  We were met by friends who came to celebrate with us.  I wore the same ombré top with my ombré Tahitian &  SS strand that I wore to the wedding in Texas.   Sorry for the crappy pics.  I can't seem to get the lighting right with my phone.  I really need to get a better mirror, too. Uggggg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101184
> 
> View attachment 4101186


Awwwww, how sweet!  Happy anniversary to you.  You look lovely, and so do your pearls.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Happy anniversary. You look glowing in the tahitians.





TXLVlove said:


> Awwwww, how sweet!  Happy anniversary to you.  You look lovely, and so do your pearls.



Thank you, Ladies.  I was surprised when we got to the restaurant & our friends were all there. It was a really enjoyable evening!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Ok...so today was our wedding anniversay & DH took me to the Italian restuarant he proposed to me at.  We were met by friends who came to celebrate with us.  I wore the same ombré top with my ombré Tahitian &  SS strand that I wore to the wedding in Texas.   Sorry for the crappy pics.  I can't seem to get the lighting right with my phone.  I really need to get a better mirror, too. Uggggg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101184
> 
> View attachment 4101186



Happy anniversary and perfect outfit to go with your beautiful ombre strand


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> 1. Here it is with my topaz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101140
> View attachment 4101141
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 2. Jade
> 3. My mom’s cameo from Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101151



I love how the necklace can be used front to back and back to front thanks to the flexibility of the lobster claws


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> No pearls today but here is a Tahitian MOP carved shell. I love it. I may set it into a ring or just keep it as it is.



Lovely!  How about a pendant?


----------



## Joule

cdtracing said:


> Ok...so today was our wedding anniversay & DH took me to the Italian restuarant he proposed to me at.  We were met by friends who came to celebrate with us.  I wore the same ombré top with my ombré Tahitian &  SS strand that I wore to the wedding in Texas.   Sorry for the crappy pics.  I can't seem to get the lighting right with my phone.  I really need to get a better mirror, too. Uggggg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101184
> 
> View attachment 4101186


You look beautiful. Happy anniversary!


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> No pearls today but here is a Tahitian MOP carved shell. I love it. I may set it into a ring or just keep it as it is.


Ooo...this is lovely!


----------



## essiedub

cdtracing said:


> Ok...so today was our wedding anniversay & DH took me to the Italian restuarant he proposed to me at.  We were met by friends who came to celebrate with us.  I wore the same ombré top with my ombré Tahitian &  SS strand that I wore to the wedding in Texas.   Sorry for the crappy pics.  I can't seem to get the lighting right with my phone.  I really need to get a better mirror, too. Uggggg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101184
> 
> View attachment 4101186



Whoa. That ombre strand is sensational!  I also like your dress; love the collar detail. You look great!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Happy anniversary and perfect outfit to go with your beautiful ombre strand





Joule said:


> You look beautiful. Happy anniversary!





essiedub said:


> Whoa. That ombre strand is sensational!  I also like your dress; love the collar detail. You look great!



Thank you, Ladies.  I'm really looking forward to getting the 26" ombré necklace next.  I've also been looking at a few Golden & White SS ombré strands, too.  Those are even harder to find than the Tahitians.


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely!  How about a pendant?


Yes, I have already made 2 purchases, a set of earrings and a pendant, to be set by Wen. These are very cheap for the quality. Each shell is 2.5 USD.


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> Ooo...this is lovely!


Thanks Joule. These are dirt cheap and I didn't expect really this quality.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, Ladies.  I'm really looking forward to getting the 26" ombré necklace next.



We’re really looking forward to you getting it too!


----------



## TXLVlove

Too hot to wear a strand today so I thought I’d pull out the necklace my sister gave my for my birthday[emoji41]


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> 1. Here it is with my topaz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101140
> View attachment 4101141
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 2. Jade
> 3. My mom’s cameo from Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101151



Ok, @TXLVlove : I have to ask - what size are your lobster clasps? Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4102711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too hot to wear a strand today so I thought I’d pull out the necklace my sister gave my for my birthday[emoji41]


This is beautiful TXL!!  That's an impressive fireball pendant at the end.  I've been looking in getting a large fireball pendant for myself but I haven't found one that speaks to me yet.


----------



## cdtracing

I  wore my GSS strand to dinner last night.  I paired it with my GSS studs &, of course, my favorite GSS ring.


----------



## Shine_bright

Hi, I’m hoping someone here could help me with my “dilemma” , I bought this baroque south sea pearl necklace abroad around 2 years ago, I barely wear it, I realized that I would prefer it longer, are there shops that I could send it to so they could see if they have matching pearls! TIA!


----------



## cdtracing

Shine_bright said:


> Hi, I’m hoping someone here could help me with my “dilemma” , I bought this baroque south sea pearl necklace abroad around 2 years ago, I barely wear it, I realized that I would prefer it longer, are there shops that I could send it to so they could see if they have matching pearls! TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103303


I don't know if you could send it to some of the online pearl sellers like Pearls of Joy, Pearl Paradise, ect.  You could email them & ask.  Or you could see if a local jeweler can match pearls to make a pearl extender to lengthen the strand.  You can always check with some of the Pearl sellers on Etsy, too.


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4102711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too hot to wear a strand today so I thought I’d pull out the necklace my sister gave my for my birthday[emoji41]


So pretty!!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> I  wore my GSS strand to dinner last night.  I paired it with my GSS studs &, of course, my favorite GSS ring.
> View attachment 4102844


----------



## SmokieDragon

Silver blue Akoya strand, silver blue Akoya studs and Tous bangle with a pearl


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> I  wore my GSS strand to dinner last night.  I paired it with my GSS studs &, of course, my favorite GSS ring.
> View attachment 4102844



Lovely!


----------



## Shine_bright

cdtracing said:


> I don't know if you could send it to some of the online pearl sellers like Pearls of Joy, Pearl Paradise, ect.  You could email them & ask.  Or you could see if a local jeweler can match pearls to make a pearl extender to lengthen the strand.  You can always check with some of the Pearl sellers on Etsy, too.



Thank you for the ideas!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Ok, @TXLVlove : I have to ask - what size are your lobster clasps? Thanks!


Not sure the size.  They are about 5mm long.  i just grabbed a bag of them at the bead store along with some tiny gold beads to use for the french wire.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> I  wore my GSS strand to dinner last night.  I paired it with my GSS studs &, of course, my favorite GSS ring.
> View attachment 4102844


It is gorgeous.  Did you purchase it from the same jeweler that your ombre strand came from?


----------



## TXLVlove

Shine_bright said:


> Hi, I’m hoping someone here could help me with my “dilemma” , I bought this baroque south sea pearl necklace abroad around 2 years ago, I barely wear it, I realized that I would prefer it longer, are there shops that I could send it to so they could see if they have matching pearls! TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103303


My daughter inherited a lovely strand of 9-10mm Akoya pearls from her great grandmother.  We took them to American Pearl in NYC and had them restrung.  They were able to match and add a few inches since she never wore it as a choker.  They did it in about an hour.  My mom had her ssp rope restrung as well.  So if you are in NYC they are a really nice place to visit.  I would call ahead since they are in a high rise on 5th Ave.


----------



## TXLVlove

Just wore my lavender fwp studs from Sakura today...wore workout clothes the entire day!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> It is gorgeous.  Did you purchase it from the same jeweler that your ombre strand came from?



Thanks, TXL.  I'm very pleased with this one.  No, I got this one from David Norman, an Australian wholeseller.  He's working on making me a 2 inch pearl extender so I can also wear it at a little bit longer length.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Tahitians today


----------



## the_baglover

suchi said:


> So pretty earrings. Today was a stay at home day with a 7 month old so no pearls.
> In the meantime my strand from Catherine came. Pretty strand.


That's gorgeous. May I ask where you bought it from?


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Thanks, TXL.  I'm very pleased with this one.  No, I got this one from David Norman, an Australian wholeseller.  He's working on making me a 2 inch pearl extender so I can also wear it at a little bit longer length.



Just googled some images for pearl extender. Now I'm wiser thanks to you


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Just googled some images for pearl extender. Now I'm wiser thanks to you


We could make them!


----------



## suchi

the_baglover said:


> That's gorgeous. May I ask where you bought it from?


Thank you. It's from Catherine Cardellini.
http://www.catherinecardellinipearls.com


----------



## suchi

So umm this happened.
Multicolor tahitians. These will be coming unknotted. I need to learn stringing at last.
Below is another picture of a lighter body color Tahitian I was considering.
Now next target is a strand of golden south seas.


----------



## suchi

This is a natural light shot of the strand.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> So umm this happened.
> Multicolor tahitians. These will be coming unknotted. I need to learn stringing at last.
> Below is another picture of a lighter body color Tahitian I was considering.
> Now next target is a strand of golden south seas.



Those are beautiful, Suchi!  Where ever did you find them?  I can't wait to see your finished product!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Those are beautiful, Suchi!  Where ever did you find them?  I can't wait to see your finished product!


Thanks cdtracing. It's from Cees at Amsterdam Pearls.


----------



## suchi

I don't know why the picture of the lighter strand is coming in the last post.


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> We could make them!



After looking it up, then I realised we can make them. Just need same clasp haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> This is a natural light shot of the strand.



Ok, where’s the “Love” button? “Like” is not right haha. This is exactly the sort of multicoloured strand I love but don’t have yet hehe


----------



## SmokieDragon

Same FW strand as the other day but I played with the orbit push clasps today. Also with matching earrings and Tous stretch bracelet


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Ok, where’s the “Love” button? “Like” is not right haha. This is exactly the sort of multicoloured strand I love but don’t have yet hehe


Hehe thanks. One wishlist item crossed.


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Same FW strand as the other day but I played with the orbit push clasps today. Also with matching earrings and Tous stretch bracelet
> 
> View attachment 4105819
> View attachment 4105820
> View attachment 4105821
> View attachment 4105822


Love the colors in the ripples. That bracelet is so cute.


----------



## TXLVlove

Pearls as One course is free with this code from pearl paradise:
PEARL10951PARADISE

https://www.pearlsasone.org

The course is excellent.  And it’s free with the code!!!  You will be a certified pearl expert after it[emoji41]


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> Pearls as One course is free with this code from pearl paradise:
> PEARL10951PARADISE
> 
> https://www.pearlsasone.org
> 
> The course is excellent.  And it’s free with the code!!!  You will be a certified pearl expert after it[emoji41]


Did you receive a code from Kojima? If you complete the course with kojima code you will get a 20percent discount.


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Love the colors in the ripples. That bracelet is so cute.



Thanks so much! I'm a little worried since it came as a stretch bracelet and am thinking that one day, I will need to put a clasp on it as that's safer. But then I'll have some extra button pearls that I won't know what to do with haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

Freshwaters today


----------



## the_baglover

suchi said:


> Thank you. It's from Catherine Cardellini.
> http://www.catherinecardellinipearls.com


Thank you! I've been burned a few times by pearls that looked like plastic with no lustre so I'm wary now of buying.


----------



## suchi

the_baglover said:


> Thank you! I've been burned a few times by pearls that looked like plastic with no lustre so I'm wary now of buying.


Catherine has genuine awesome pearls. You won't be disappointed. I am eyeing a few more myself.


----------



## haruki2008

Shine_bright said:


> Hi, I’m hoping someone here could help me with my “dilemma” , I bought this baroque south sea pearl necklace abroad around 2 years ago, I barely wear it, I realized that I would prefer it longer, are there shops that I could send it to so they could see if they have matching pearls! TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103303


I'm just wondering if you could use a chain extender for necklaces to extend just the clasp portions, which may be easier than trying to find matching pearls. After all, the clasp section are always at the back of the neck and hidden. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokieDragon

Multicolour FW necklace, bracelet, soufflé pearl pendant and lavender studs today - all from Sakura


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Multicolour FW necklace, bracelet, soufflé pearl pendant and lavender studs today - all from Sakura
> 
> View attachment 4108381
> View attachment 4108382
> View attachment 4108383


Ooooo ❤️ ❤️ ❤️


----------



## TXLVlove

TXLVlove said:


> Ooooo ❤️ ❤️ ❤️


Did you get her to add the bail so you can attach the big pearl to necklaces???


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Did you get her to add the bail so you can attach the big pearl to necklaces???



Yes, I did. It’s a lobster claw bail. I messaged her to ask about an earring which I thought should be made into a pendant and she showed me pics of a few soufflé pearls. The necklace, bracelet and soufflé pearl were all bought together, with the intention of attaching the soufflé pearl to the multicolour necklace


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Multicolour FW necklace, bracelet, soufflé pearl pendant and lavender studs today - all from Sakura
> 
> View attachment 4108381
> View attachment 4108382
> View attachment 4108383


This is gorgeous!!  I love that large souffle pendant!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> This is gorgeous!!  I love that large souffle pendant!



Thanks so much!  Best part is the souffle pendant is very affordable


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> SSP Tin Cup and Golden SSP Earrings
> 
> View attachment 4096417
> View attachment 4096421



I have been meaning to ask you about this necklace, SD.  I have been looking for a Golden &  White SS tin cup necklace.  I would love to have one that's longer so I can double it.  May I ask where did you find this one or did you have it made?


----------



## cdtracing

For today, since it is very hot here, I decided to wear this baroque white, black, & grey freshwater necklace & earrings.  Still working to flatten out the surgical scar on my chest. It takes time but it is looking better.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> I have been meaning to ask you about this necklace, SD.  I have been looking for a Golden &  White SS tin cup necklace.  I would love to have one that's longer so I can double it.  May I ask where did you find this one or did you have it made?



I got this tin cup from Edward Kong South Sea Pearl (EKSSP) which is about 20 minutes' drive from my home here in Malaysia. I also got the studs in the picture from them. Edward Kong is Malaysia's only pearl farmer and his pearls come from the waters of a state called Sabah in Malaysia.

When I first visited his shop last year in November, I noticed these tin cups and was keen to buy one but at nearly US$500 (converted from our local currency, Ringgit Malaysia; US$1 = RM4), I opted to buy my Golden SSP necklace instead at US$900. I did more research on EKSSP after that and discovered that they have Chinese New Year (CNY) specials where they offer tin cups at about a 30% discount. Hence, I was stalking their FB page since November and finally, they had this 1-day CNY special sometime in February this year which they called South Sea Pearl Fortune Bag 2018 - something like a lucky bag event. From the pictures they posted on FB, I saw they had a golden and white tin cup and immediately messaged them via what Whatsapp to indicate my order 2 days before the event  They also have longer ones which can be doubled up but my Fortune aka lucky bag contained the shorter one which I was more than happy with. I would say the only downside to these tin cups is the chains are made of sterling silver - but not really a problem with our Colleen's Prestige Jewelry Boxes 

I have tried looking for EKSSP's webpage but I think they don't have one. All they have is their FB page (https://www.facebook.com/edward.pearl.farm/). According to the FB messenger window at the bottom of my screen, they reply within minutes usually. I think it's too bad they don't have a webpage selling their products. I would buy more that way since I would have the benefit of time to really browse for hours haha. It also hurts their sales overall I think because their market is limited to who can come to the boutique.

I think you could try messaging them via FB and see if they can do something for you and mail it to you from here  As a test, I just messaged them 10 minutes ago about whether they have any White SSP studs now and they just replied.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> For today, since it is very hot here, I decided to wear this baroque white, black, & grey freshwater necklace & earrings.  Still working to flatten out the surgical scar on my chest. It takes time but it is looking better.
> View attachment 4109014



Lovely necklace!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> I got this tin cup from Edward Kong South Sea Pearl (EKSSP) which is about 20 minutes' drive from my home here in Malaysia. I also got the studs in the picture from them. Edward Kong is Malaysia's only pearl farmer and his pearls come from the waters of a state called Sabah in Malaysia.
> 
> When I first visited his shop last year in November, I noticed these tin cups and was keen to buy one but at nearly US$500 (converted from our local currency, Ringgit Malaysia; US$1 = RM4), I opted to buy my Golden SSP necklace instead at US$900. I did more research on EKSSP after that and discovered that they have Chinese New Year (CNY) specials where they offer tin cups at about a 30% discount. Hence, I was stalking their FB page since November and finally, they had this 1-day CNY special sometime in February this year which they called South Sea Pearl Fortune Bag 2018 - something like a lucky bag event. From the pictures they posted on FB, I saw they had a golden and white tin cup and immediately messaged them via what Whatsapp to indicate my order 2 days before the event  They also have longer ones which can be doubled up but my Fortune aka lucky bag contained the shorter one which I was more than happy with. I would say the only downside to these tin cups is the chains are made of sterling silver - but not really a problem with our Colleen's Prestige Jewelry Boxes
> 
> I have tried looking for EKSSP's webpage but I think they don't have one. All they have is their FB page (https://www.facebook.com/edward.pearl.farm/). According to the FB messenger window at the bottom of my screen, they reply within minutes usually. I think it's too bad they don't have a webpage selling their products. I would buy more that way since I would have the benefit of time to really browse for hours haha. It also hurts their sales overall I think because their market is limited to who can come to the boutique.
> 
> I think you could try messaging them via FB and see if they can do something for you and mail it to you from here  As a test, I just messaged them 10 minutes ago about whether they have any White SSP studs now and they just replied.


Thanks, SD.  That definitely gives me an option!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Tahitian pearl pendant and my Tous bangle with a pearl that I’ve photographed before here hehe

View attachment 4111508


----------



## SmokieDragon




----------



## suchi

Kamoka Tahitian studs today. It's pouring here and I didn't want to get the strands wet.


----------



## TXLVlove

I'm on summer break and trying to train an adolescent dog so only studs.  I did wear my white ripple pearls to the movies Sat. night!


----------



## cdtracing

I wore my SS tin cup necklace & earrings today.  It's so hot & humid.  I've also pulled the trigger on a 20" strand of blue Akoya pearls from Pearl Paradise.  I just could not get over how beautiful Suchi's Blue Akoyas were that I had to buy some blues for my collection.  They shipped today so I'll post picks when I get them.  Will be getting the 26" Ombré Tahitian strand in a couple of weeks.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> I wore my SS tin cup necklace & earrings today.  It's so hot & humid.  I've also pulled the trigger on a 20" strand of blue Akoya pearls from Pearl Paradise.  I just could not get over how beautiful Suchi's Blue Akoyas were that I had to buy some blues for my collection.  They shipped today so I'll post picks when I get them.  Will be getting the 26" Ombré Tahitian strand in a couple of weeks.


Sweet!  Can't wait to see them.  Blue akoyas are on my list too.  I have to wait until November


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> I wore my SS tin cup necklace & earrings today.  It's so hot & humid.  I've also pulled the trigger on a 20" strand of blue Akoya pearls from Pearl Paradise.  I just could not get over how beautiful Suchi's Blue Akoyas were that I had to buy some blues for my collection.  They shipped today so I'll post picks when I get them.  Will be getting the 26" Ombré Tahitian strand in a couple of weeks.


Awesome cdtracing. Can't wait to see your loot. You will surely fall in love with the blue akoyas. They are so delicate and so colorful. I want a pistachio akoya strand myself but not finding it anywhere.
Today sea of cortez mabe earrings with blue sapphires.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> I wore my SS tin cup necklace & earrings today.  It's so hot & humid.  I've also pulled the trigger on a 20" strand of blue Akoya pearls from Pearl Paradise.  I just could not get over how beautiful Suchi's Blue Akoyas were that I had to buy some blues for my collection.  They shipped today so I'll post picks when I get them.  Will be getting the 26" Ombré Tahitian strand in a couple of weeks.


I saw your post in the other forum for blue akoya studs. Kongspearl in Etsy has listed some very nice blue akoya pairs. You may want to check it out. She can make them into finished studs.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Metallic peach FW strand today


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> I saw your post in the other forum for blue akoya studs. Kongspearl in Etsy has listed some very nice blue akoya pairs. You may want to check it out. She can make them into finished studs.


Thanks, Suchi.  I'll check her listing out!!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Metallic peach FW strand today
> View attachment 4112553



Beautiful!  Those just glow against your skin!


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Awesome cdtracing. Can't wait to see your loot. You will surely fall in love with the blue akoyas. They are so delicate and so colorful. I want a pistachio akoya strand myself but not finding it anywhere.
> Today sea of cortez mabe earrings with blue sapphires.



I wonder if Kojima will design more SOC pearl earrings when they get more of these pearls in stock.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Beautiful!  Those just glow against your skin!





cdtracing said:


> I wonder if Kojima will design more SOC pearl earrings when they get more of these pearls in stock.



Thanks so much! Sorry for not knowing but what is SOC? Thanks!


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Metallic peach FW strand today
> View attachment 4112553


The luster is incredible!!!


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! Sorry for not knowing but what is SOC? Thanks!


It's sea of cortez. It's a small firm in Mexico and the colors are out of the world. It's named eretochromatic colors.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> I wonder if Kojima will design more SOC pearl earrings when they get more of these pearls in stock.


Sarah will do. She's such a sweet person. 
You can also directly purchase from Douglas's site. 
https://mexican-pearls.myshopify.com/collections/all


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> I wonder if Kojima will design more SOC pearl earrings when they get more of these pearls in stock.


Also druzydesigns (care ehret in eBay carries some SOCs)


----------



## Newchanel

Hi ladies, I have a friend who bought this amazingly beautiful Tahitian pearl - almost turquoise in colour from a jeweller she goes to. Do any of you ladies know any online shops who might also sell special coloured/ shade tahitians?


----------



## cdtracing

Newchanel said:


> Hi ladies, I have a friend who bought this amazingly beautiful Tahitian pearl - almost turquoise in colour from a jeweller she goes to. Do any of you ladies know any online shops who might also sell special coloured/ shade tahitians?



Right off the top of my head, Kong Pearls on Etsy may have some & you can inquire as to specific colors.  Kojimi or Kamoka pearls may also have some.  You can personally contact them & ask.  You can also email Amsterdam Pearls.  Cees has some beautiful Tahitians.  They may have what you're looking for.


----------



## cdtracing

This morning, I wore my multicolor FW pearl neckace & pink FW pearl drop earrings while I took care of some banking business & errand running.  By the time I got home, it was so hot & humid, I had to take the necklace off because I was sweating so much.  Looks like I may need to find a pink drop pendant to wear on such hot days.  I wish I could capture the colors of lavender, pink, peach & white but the camera washes them out.  They  have very thick nacre & a metallic luster & are great for Spring & Summer.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I just got this cute FW pendant today. I love the simplicity and the pearl closure. The brown cord makes it look like its floating on my neck from a distance.


----------



## cdtracing

MahoganyQT said:


> I just got this cute FW pendant today. I love the simplicity and the pearl closure. The brown cord makes it look like its floating on my neck from a distance.
> View attachment 4113217
> View attachment 4113220


That's so cool looking!!!


----------



## suchi

Today keshi bracelet from Catherine Cardellini.


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> The luster is incredible!!!



Thanks so much! They’re tiny but mighty hehe


----------



## SmokieDragon

FW necklace and bracelet (same one as before) from Sakura. Akoya studs which didn’t start off with such great luster but look better now


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Sarah will do. She's such a sweet person.
> You can also directly purchase from Douglas's site.
> https://mexican-pearls.myshopify.com/collections/all



WOW! There are some great-priced loose pearls on sale! Wonder if they will set it into a pendant?


----------



## cdtracing

Right now, I'm not wearing any jewelry because I'm cleaning the house & sanitizing the bathrooms.  Don't want any chemicals or fumes to damage my pearls.  Once I'm done with the house, I may try to cut the grass in the back yard.  I'll put on a pair of studs (probably Tahitians) after my shower.


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> Right now, I'm not wearing any jewelry because I'm cleaning the house & sanitizing the bathrooms.  Don't want any chemicals or fumes to damage my pearls.  Once I'm done with the house, I may try to cut the grass in the back yard.  I'll put on a pair of studs (probably Tahitians) after my shower.


Will you come to my house next?


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> Will you come to my house next?


If you'll pay my air fair.   No grass cutting today as it has started raining so I'm doing laundry instead.  Bathrooms are cleaned, mopped & sanitized, now for vacuuming & dusting.


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> WOW! There are some great-priced loose pearls on sale! Wonder if they will set it into a pendant?


No idea. But since finished jewelry is there in the website, they might. Please let us know if they can do that. I was eyeing a couple of mabes too. My fav is the hummingbird earrings.


----------



## suchi

Just tahitian studs today. Too hot and sweaty for anything else.


----------



## SmokieDragon

White SSP necklace and white FW earrings


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Right now, I'm not wearing any jewelry because I'm cleaning the house & sanitizing the bathrooms.  Don't want any chemicals or fumes to damage my pearls.  Once I'm done with the house, I may try to cut the grass in the back yard.  I'll put on a pair of studs (probably Tahitians) after my shower.


I've been painting and recovering a dining set so no pearls today...it's so hot in Dallas that I can't make myself wear even a pendant.


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> White SSP necklace and white FW earrings
> 
> View attachment 4114745


I want to peek into your jewelry box along with cd's!


----------



## TXLVlove

TXLVlove said:


> I want to peek into your jewelry box along with cd's!


Not to leave you out suchi...your collection keeps growing... I  might need to stalk your mail box!


----------



## Violet Bleu

All of these pearls are so dreamy. . .


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> Not to leave you out suchi...your collection keeps growing... I  might need to stalk your mail box!


Hahahaha I have put myself on a pearl ban after the multicolor tahitians from Cees. But there's always a however clause 
For me, it will be an outstanding strand of wrinkled ripples or pistachio akoyas.


----------



## suchi

I am also not able to wear any pearls other than studs due to the heat.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Hahahaha I have put myself on a pearl ban after the multicolor tahitians from Cees. But there's always a however clause
> For me, it will be an outstanding strand of wrinkled ripples or pistachio akoyas.


I'm going to put myself on a pearl ban for a little while, too, & mine will have a however clause as well.  I'm going to pick up the 26" ombré Tahitian strand today & I really have to take a break from spending.
And what does PP do....they start their summer clearance sale.  Oh the temptation!!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> I'm going to put myself on a pearl ban for a little while, too, & mine will have a however clause as well.  I'm going to pick up the 26" ombré Tahitian strand today & I really have to take a break from spending.
> And what does PP do....they start their summer clearance sale.  Oh the temptation!!


Thank God PP does not ship here. I am saved.
I am thinking about saving for 2 things (since a pistachio akoya strand is pretty much nowhere to be seen) - a mixed Tahitian, golden south sea and white south sea strand and a Ruby and diamond eternity band.


----------



## Victorianca

suchi said:


> Thank God PP does not ship here. I am saved.
> I am thinking about saving for 2 things (since a pistachio akoya strand is pretty much nowhere to be seen) - a mixed Tahitian, golden south sea and white south sea strand and a Ruby and diamond eternity band.


I'm looking for a pair of Tahitian studs right now. I expect I'll buy them from PP, since I love the freshadama studs and strand I got from them. I want a pair of black pearls (or dark, highly saturated pearls), but the overtone is really important to me. I'm not really sure how to buy Tahitian studs online. Any advice?


----------



## suchi

Victorianca said:


> I'm looking for a pair of Tahitian studs right now. I expect I'll buy them from PP, since I love the freshadama studs and strand I got from them. I want a pair of black pearls (or dark, highly saturated pearls), but the overtone is really important to me. I'm not really sure how to buy Tahitian studs online. Any advice?


Look at Kamoka pearls. They have the most amazing Tahitian studs.
Alternatively you can email PP / POJ / Pure Pearls about your choice of colors / overtones and they can send you some options and you can select among them. I have Tahitian studs from POJ and love them.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> I'm going to put myself on a pearl ban for a little while, too, & mine will have a however clause as well.  I'm going to pick up the 26" ombré Tahitian strand today & I really have to take a break from spending.
> And what does PP do....they start their summer clearance sale.  Oh the temptation!!


Happy Birthday Cdtracing , my pearl queen


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Happy Birthday Cdtracing , my pearl queen



Thank you, Suchi!!  Here's pics of my new 26" Ombré strand with her longer sister.  I'm so happy to be able to get her!!!
I'm figuring out how to work the camera on my  new phone.  I hope this one will take better pics than the old one!!


----------



## cdtracing

I was also real bad & while I was there, bought a 10-11mm white SS earrings with diamonds.  They're changing the posts & back to the threaded backs.  I'll pick them up Tuesday.  I am definitely on a spending ban now!!!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, Suchi!!  Here's pics of my new 26" Ombré strand with her longer sister.  I'm so happy to be able to get her!!!
> I'm figuring out how to work the camera on my  new phone.  I hope this one will take better pics than the old one!!
> View attachment 4116546
> View attachment 4116547


They are gorgeousssss
Please post pics of the new earrings too.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> They are gorgeousssss
> Please post pics of the new earrings too.


Thank you, Suchi!!!    I pick the earrings  up on Tuesday so I will definitely be posting pics!


----------



## cdtracing

Another reason for my self imposed ban is I received my 9-9.5mm baroque silver blue akoyas from PP.  These are not as deep blue as Suchi's Vietnamese Akoyas but these have incredible luster.  I'm having a tough time capturing the blue tones because the camera keeps washing them out to the point they look silver.  But...anyway...here's a pic of them.


----------



## Joule

My goodness, happy birthday, cdtracing! My schedule is jam-packed lately and I'm lax on checking in these days.


----------



## cdtracing

Joule said:


> My goodness, happy birthday, cdtracing! My schedule is jam-packed lately and I'm lax on checking in these days.


Thank you, Joule.  I told my husband I'm turning 21 for the third time.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, Joule.  I told my husband I'm turning 21 for the third time.


Ha!  We say we are perpetually 21!  Happy birthday and your haul is stunning!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Ha!  We say we are perpetually 21!  Happy birthday and your haul is stunning!


Thank you, TXLV,  I've been on a major pearl buying spree & I really need to stop for a while.  I'll have plenty of new pearls to wear.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Another reason for my self imposed ban is I received my 9-9.5mm baroque silver blue akoyas from PP.  These are not as deep blue as Suchi's Vietnamese Akoyas but these have incredible luster.  I'm having a tough time capturing the blue tones because the camera keeps washing them out to the point they look silver.  But...anyway...here's a pic of them.
> View attachment 4116681


Love blue akoyas. We need neckshots.
Your post prompted me to wear my strand today


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Another reason for my self imposed ban is I received my 9-9.5mm baroque silver blue akoyas from PP.  These are not as deep blue as Suchi's Vietnamese Akoyas but these have incredible luster.  I'm having a tough time capturing the blue tones because the camera keeps washing them out to the point they look silver.  But...anyway...here's a pic of them.
> View attachment 4116681



Happy Birthday and what beautiful new pieces!! Love everything!


----------



## SmokieDragon

No pearls today but here’s what I wore yesterday: coin pearl pendant, FW studs and my Tous bracelet with a pearl


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Happy Birthday and what beautiful new pieces!! Love everything!



Thank you, SD.  I've gone a bit overboard so I'm going to have to be happy with what I have for a while. (unless I find a good deal on a mixed white & golden SS strand.  That's what on my wish list for maybe Christmas.)


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, Joule.  I told my husband I'm turning 21 for the third time.


Happy Birthday, dear friend


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> Happy Birthday, dear friend


Thanks SQ.  Honestly, if I knew I was going to live this long, I would have taken better care of myself.


----------



## cdtracing

Normally, I don't put my face on the internet but it's my birthday so here I am, 63 yrs old & rocking my GSS necklace & stud earrings.  I also wore my white & golden SS bangle & my favorite GSS ring.  We went to dinner with friends & had a wonderful time.  Chocolate martinis are awesome celebration drinks!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> Normally, I don't put my face on the internet but it's my birthday so here I am, 63 yrs old & rocking my GSS necklace & stud earrings.  I also wore my white & golden SS bangle & my favorite GSS ring.  We went to dinner with friends & had a wonderful time.  Chocolate martinis are awesome celebration drinks!
> View attachment 4117648
> View attachment 4117662



I don’t get to post here much anymore, but I love looking at the beautiful array of pearl eye candy here.  It’s such a treat! I purchased a few different pearl strands quite a while back and I do hope to get a chance to string them soon. Everyone looks so amazing in their mod shots. The Tahitians and the south seas just make me really wanna go shopping for some now [emoji4]

Hi there CD! You look sooo young! Where is your foundation of youth? I could sure use a glass or two of that my friend.  Congratulations and I hope your celebration was all you wanted it to be [emoji16]


----------



## cdtracing

Cyanide Rose said:


> I don’t get to post here much anymore, but I love looking at the beautiful array of pearl eye candy here.  It’s such a treat! I purchased a few different pearl strands quite a while back and I do hope to get a chance to string them soon. Everyone looks so amazing in their mod shots. The Tahitians and the south seas just make me really wanna go shopping for some now [emoji4]
> 
> Hi there CD! You look sooo young! Where is your foundation of youth? I could sure use a glass or two of that my friend.  Congratulations and I hope your celebration was all you wanted it to be [emoji16]


 
We miss you, Cyanide Rose!  Once you get your pearl strands restrung, please post pics when you get a chance.  As for my fountain of youth,  I would have to say good genes & a younger husband.  Mine is almost 11 yrs my junior.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> We miss you, Cyanide Rose!  Once you get your pearl strands restrung, please post pics when you get a chance.  As for my fountain of youth,  I would have to say good genes & a younger husband.  Mine is almost 11 yrs my junior.



Awww,  thank you so much for your kind words. I miss you gals too. I will certainly share pictures when it’s  complete [emoji16]

I definitely have to agree with you there. Our age gap is only a bit over 4 years ( he is younger) and he truly keeps me on my toes. But if he hadn’t lied about his age in the beginning, we would’ve made it to 24 year together [emoji4]


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Normally, I don't put my face on the internet but it's my birthday so here I am, 63 yrs old & rocking my GSS necklace & stud earrings.  I also wore my white & golden SS bangle & my favorite GSS ring.  We went to dinner with friends & had a wonderful time.  Chocolate martinis are awesome celebration drinks!
> View attachment 4117648
> View attachment 4117662



Beautiful pearls for a gorgeous lady! I love the bangle especially - I think I’ve already declared my love for your GSS necklace and ring haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

A Tous silver pendant with a pearl and FW earrings today. Quite funny that I’m in my forties and have fallen in love with this Tous bear of late haha


----------



## TXLVlove

Well even though suchi’s 30 days of pearls is over I’m finally wearing some again.  Very light biwa strand I made and some pearl lever back earrings.  Just too dang hot for anything else!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Normally, I don't put my face on the internet but it's my birthday so here I am, 63 yrs old & rocking my GSS necklace & stud earrings.  I also wore my white & golden SS bangle & my favorite GSS ring.  We went to dinner with friends & had a wonderful time.  Chocolate martinis are awesome celebration drinks!
> View attachment 4117648
> View attachment 4117662


You are a  gorgeous lady with gorgeous pearls


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> A Tous silver pendant with a pearl and FW earrings today. Quite funny that I’m in my forties and have fallen in love with this Tous bear of late haha
> 
> View attachment 4117878
> View attachment 4117879


I love your tous pieces. So fun.


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> Well even though suchi’s 30 days of pearls is over I’m finally wearing some again.  Very light biwa strand I made and some pearl lever back earrings.  Just too dang hot for anything else!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118102


The biwa strand is so pretty!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Golden SSP necklace today (the cute little Tous bear is part of my other non-pearl accessories hehe)


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Normally, I don't put my face on the internet but it's my birthday so here I am, 63 yrs old & rocking my GSS necklace & stud earrings.  I also wore my white & golden SS bangle & my favorite GSS ring.  We went to dinner with friends & had a wonderful time.  Chocolate martinis are awesome celebration drinks!
> View attachment 4117648
> View attachment 4117662


Gorgeous inside and out!


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Golden SSP necklace today (the cute little Tous bear is part of my other non-pearl accessories hehe)
> 
> View attachment 4118958


Glowing Goldens!!!! Love.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> You are a  gorgeous lady with gorgeous pearls





TXLVlove said:


> Gorgeous inside and out!



Thank you, Ladies!  Y'all gonna make me blush!!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Golden SSP necklace today (the cute little Tous bear is part of my other non-pearl accessories hehe)
> 
> View attachment 4118958


Beautiful, SD.  I just love the glow of GSS!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Tahitian tin cup and studs (not pictured)


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Glowing Goldens!!!! Love.





cdtracing said:


> Beautiful, SD.  I just love the glow of GSS!!



Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## suchi

New freshwater bracelet from Sakura.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> New freshwater bracelet from Sakura.


Beautiful,Suchi!  Love how you paired it with the silver bead bracelet!!  Sakura has beautiful pearls with great luster!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Tahitian necklace and Golden SSP bracelet


----------



## cdtracing

Sensational look, SD!!!


----------



## cdtracing

White SS & Diamond earrings I picked up on Tuesday.


----------



## cdtracing

Sorry for the ginormous pic.  I tried to get a closeup & I'm still figuring out this new phone.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Sorry for the ginormous pic.  I tried to get a closeup & I'm still figuring out this new phone.



Beautiful!! It’s ok, we love ginormous pics haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

Purple FW necklace and Multicoloured FW bracelet


----------



## cdtracing

Another reason I'm on a spending ban....I ordered these two mixed white & blue baroque Akoya necklaces in a 19 & 21 inch length so I can nestle the blue Akoya necklace from PP. These necklaces are from Ikeda Pearl Co on Etsy.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Another reason I'm on a spending ban....I ordered these two mixed white & blue baroque Akoya necklaces in a 19 & 21 inch length so I can nestle the blue Akoya necklace from PP. These necklaces are from Ikeda Pearl Co on Etsy.
> View attachment 4122067



OMG!!! That looks gorgeous! That's a brilliant combination


----------



## TXLVlove

Multicolored and Flameball


----------



## TXLVlove

Wow, didn't know the pic would be so big!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Another reason I'm on a spending ban....I ordered these two mixed white & blue baroque Akoya necklaces in a 19 & 21 inch length so I can nestle the blue Akoya necklace from PP. These necklaces are from Ikeda Pearl Co on Etsy.
> View attachment 4122067


Those strands are super cute...so are your Rotti plates!  There were three Rott pups at the dog park yesterday!


----------



## luvprada

TXLVlove said:


> Those strands are super cute...so are your Rotti plates!  There were three Rott pups at the dog park yesterday!



Just beautiful!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4122125
> 
> Multicolored and Flameball


Now that's gorgeous!!  I love the look of pairing the multicolor with the keshi & flameball!!


----------



## suchi

I so wish Jac from the Pearlhouseusa in Etsy reopens soon. I loved his pearls and the price was quite decent too. The shop is closed since January


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> I so wish Jac from the Pearlhouseusa in Etsy reopens soon. I loved his pearls and the price was quite decent too. The shop is closed since January



At least u got to visit his shop. I discovered it when it was closed


----------



## SmokieDragon

White SSP tin cup


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> White SSP tin cup
> 
> View attachment 4123254


This is so cool!
I really miss Jac's shop. I had planned on getting some blue tahitians and some of his matched pairs. He is there in PG probably. 
There is another shop selling tahitians named continental pearls. But I feel the quality of Jac's pearls are better.
I had terrible experience with aloha pearls.


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Purple FW necklace and Multicoloured FW bracelet
> 
> View attachment 4121660
> View attachment 4121661


I love this necklace. What are the size of the pearls and from where did you get it?


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4122125
> 
> Multicolored and Flameball


I need a fireball pendant. Love yours.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Another reason I'm on a spending ban....I ordered these two mixed white & blue baroque Akoya necklaces in a 19 & 21 inch length so I can nestle the blue Akoya necklace from PP. These necklaces are from Ikeda Pearl Co on Etsy.
> View attachment 4122067


This layering looks fantastic!


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> This is so cool!
> I really miss Jac's shop. I had planned on getting some blue tahitians and some of his matched pairs. He is there in PG probably.
> There is another shop selling tahitians named continental pearls. But I feel the quality of Jac's pearls are better.
> I had terrible experience with aloha pearls.



Thanks so much! Got this from Pearlesence thanks to you  What happened with Aloha? I've bought a 3-pearl tin cup from them before and Tahitian studs. They could have used better-padded packaging - thankfully everything was ok when it arrived!



suchi said:


> I love this necklace. What are the size of the pearls and from where did you get it?



Thanks so much  I got this from KongsPearl. It was listed as 7-7.5mm and I asked for more photos of this and another strand. They told me that this strand is purple and not quite lavender and that it's slightly bigger at 7.5-8mm. I also noticed that it's so round. So at the same price as the others, it was a no-brainer haha


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! Got this from Pearlesence thanks to you  What happened with Aloha? I've bought a 3-pearl tin cup from them before and Tahitian studs. They could have used better-padded packaging - thankfully everything was ok when it arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much  I got this from KongsPearl. It was listed as 7-7.5mm and I asked for more photos of this and another strand. They told me that this strand is purple and not quite lavender and that it's slightly bigger at 7.5-8mm. I also noticed that it's so round. So at the same price as the others, it was a no-brainer haha


Ahh love Kong's freshwaters. I am eyeing a pink metallic strand but it may be too similar to my metallic lavenders from POJ.
When I didn't know anything about pearls (2 years back) I binged on the pricescope pearls forum and learned for the first time that pearls may not be round whites. Also never knew luster can be mirror like. I fell in love with tahitians and ripples. Sadly, none were available in my country and PP did not ship here. So I started searching Etsy and came across aloha pearls. I bought a ripple strand (it was written necklace and not strand) and a tahitian bracelet strung on leather. Next day I discovered Jac's shop and ordered a pair of studs. When aloha pearls came, the Tahitian bracelet was unusable. The nacre quality was so poor the beads were visable around the drill hole. No overtones, a dull green body. No luster, too many pits and blemishes. I thought if these are tahitians then I fell in love with the wrong category. Thankfully, later that week my studs from Jac was delivered and I got to appreciate the true beauty of tahitians. That bracelet was binned.
The ripple strand from aloha was decent but instead of a necklace, it was a strand. I really don't know where it is I have lost it I guess but it wasn't half as bad as the tahitian bracelet.


----------



## suchi

Cees strand in morning light. A few weeks back I also received a circled small Tahitian strand from Kong's. The stringing is on white and it doesn't look good. Knots are also loose. I have to restring the Kong's strand. I ordered a bronze big clasp from Etsy for the strand from Cees. Can't wait to start stringing it. 
I also have to string the Tahitian bracelet I got from Kojima this mother's day. I broke it


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> This is so cool!
> I really miss Jac's shop. I had planned on getting some blue tahitians and some of his matched pairs. He is there in PG probably.
> There is another shop selling tahitians named continental pearls. But I feel the quality of Jac's pearls are better.
> I had terrible experience with aloha pearls.


 I actually went to the Continental Pearl Showroom in LA.  Their selection in the showroom was terrible.  I would definitely pass on them.


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> Cees strand in morning light. A few weeks back I also received a circled small Tahitian strand from Kong's. The stringing is on white and it doesn't look good. Knots are also loose. I have to restring the Kong's strand. I ordered a bronze big clasp from Etsy for the strand from Cees. Can't wait to start stringing it.
> I also have to string the Tahitian bracelet I got from Kojima this mother's day. I broke it


Score!  They are both gorgeous.  I need to think up some new adjectives for all these lovelies.  I have a question:  did you have to pay duty when ordering from Cees?  Also are his prices reasonable?


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> I need a fireball pendant. Love yours.


Thanks!  I just asked my sister where she purchased that necklace since I'd like a white flameball.  She said she has one and is sending it to me...so I'll post a pic when I receive it.  She can't remember where she got it but I know it was from some Etsy store.


----------



## TXLVlove

TXLVlove said:


> Thanks!  I just asked my sister where she purchased that necklace since I'd like a white flameball.  She said she has one and is sending it to me...so I'll post a pic when I receive it.  She can't remember where she got it but I know it was from some Etsy store.


Flame ball, not another necklace!


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> Ahh love Kong's freshwaters. I am eyeing a pink metallic strand but it may be too similar to my metallic lavenders from POJ.
> When I didn't know anything about pearls (2 years back) I binged on the pricescope pearls forum and learned for the first time that pearls may not be round whites. Also never knew luster can be mirror like. I fell in love with tahitians and ripples. Sadly, none were available in my country and PP did not ship here. So I started searching Etsy and came across aloha pearls. I bought a ripple strand (it was written necklace and not strand) and a tahitian bracelet strung on leather. Next day I discovered Jac's shop and ordered a pair of studs. When aloha pearls came, the Tahitian bracelet was unusable. The nacre quality was so poor the beads were visable around the drill hole. No overtones, a dull green body. No luster, too many pits and blemishes. I thought if these are tahitians then I fell in love with the wrong category. Thankfully, later that week my studs from Jac was delivered and I got to appreciate the true beauty of tahitians. That bracelet was binned.
> The ripple strand from aloha was decent but instead of a necklace, it was a strand. I really don't know where it is I have lost it I guess but it wasn't half as bad as the tahitian bracelet.


I'm like you.  A few years ago I had no idea pearls came in the colors and shapes they do.  I went to Hawaii and saw all these different pearls and came home with my first ripple strand.  I fell in love with SSP and Golden SSP.  I had never seen goldens before.  I just thought there were akoya, ssp, and cheap fwp.  Now I'm obsessed and my collection is slowly growing.  Blue Akoyas, Golden SSP are on my bucket list.  I keep getting distracted by luscious tahitians and colorful freshies.  Such a first world problem!


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Cees strand in morning light. A few weeks back I also received a circled small Tahitian strand from Kong's. The stringing is on white and it doesn't look good. Knots are also loose. I have to restring the Kong's strand. I ordered a bronze big clasp from Etsy for the strand from Cees. Can't wait to start stringing it.
> I also have to string the Tahitian bracelet I got from Kojima this mother's day. I broke it



That is terrible about Aloha Pearls! That bracelet was not even sale-worthy! Glad that you discovered Jac which fueled your love for Tahitians 

I agree that white string doesn't look good - did you buy the starter kit from patriciasaab on etsy? I think the grey Beader's Secret will be ok with your strand  Your strand from Cees looks great! Guess you can use the Kojima bracelet as practice (since it's short) before doing the strand from Cees. BTW, how did the bracelet from Kojima break? Sounds scary that bracelets can break


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> I actually went to the Continental Pearl Showroom in LA.  Their selection in the showroom was terrible.  I would definitely pass on them.



So many pearl showrooms in California - PP, POJ, Kojima!!! You must go visit them - I would if I were in that part of the world  PP would be a MUST for me haha

Can't wait to see your flameball


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> So many pearl showrooms in California - PP, POJ, Kojima!!! You must go visit them - I would if I were in that part of the world  PP would be a MUST for me haha
> 
> Can't wait to see your flameball



With pp you have to make an appt.  my sister and I want to go there when we shop for our goldens[emoji6]


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> With pp you have to make an appt.  my sister and I want to go there when we shop for our goldens[emoji6]



OOOOHHH!!!! I'm so excited for both of you  I do think that for a golden necklace, one has to go in person to see how it blends with the skin


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> I actually went to the Continental Pearl Showroom in LA.  Their selection in the showroom was terrible.  I would definitely pass on them.


Thanks for the feedback. I was looking at some golden south seas from them. Will definitely pass.


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> That is terrible about Aloha Pearls! That bracelet was not even sale-worthy! Glad that you discovered Jac which fueled your love for Tahitians
> 
> I agree that white string doesn't look good - did you buy the starter kit from patriciasaab on etsy? I think the grey Beader's Secret will be ok with your strand  Your strand from Cees looks great! Guess you can use the Kojima bracelet as practice (since it's short) before doing the strand from Cees. BTW, how did the bracelet from Kojima break? Sounds scary that bracelets can break


I have one needle and some beaders secret from Pattye. Will try the bracelet first. Its not kojima's fault. More of my carelessness. I am clumsy and tried to fasten the clasp by applying pressure, and it broke from the gimp.
That way I love Catherine Cardellinis's big S clasps. So easy to work with.


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> I'm like you.  A few years ago I had no idea pearls came in the colors and shapes they do.  I went to Hawaii and saw all these different pearls and came home with my first ripple strand.  I fell in love with SSP and Golden SSP.  I had never seen goldens before.  I just thought there were akoya, ssp, and cheap fwp.  Now I'm obsessed and my collection is slowly growing.  Blue Akoyas, Golden SSP are on my bucket list.  I keep getting distracted by luscious tahitians and colorful freshies.  Such a first world problem!


Same here. I love the metallic freshwaters and tahitians.  But I am a blue akoya convert. 
Yet to taste the south sea waters. I think being ignorant in that side is good for my wallet.


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> Score!  They are both gorgeous.  I need to think up some new adjectives for all these lovelies.  I have a question:  did you have to pay duty when ordering from Cees?  Also are his prices reasonable?


There's a catch in my country. Pearls attract 41 percent duty, but the lazy customs people only check if the package is sent vide some priority fast courier service. That way, I had to pay duties when shopping from Kojima and Kamoka. POJ uses normal USPS and I never had to pay duties. With Cees you can specify what type of courier he will use so as to lessen the duty. I asked him to use plain registered mail with an invoice declaration of USD 100. Didn't have to pay any duty on it.

His prices are way too good for the quality. My strand is almost round, colors are good, size is 11-13 mm and the luster is overall strong, it was $990.
I also fell in love with another strand which was $550. His most expensive one was $1650. Same quality I have seen in POJ was more than $2k. I don't know about POJ tahitians though never bought Tahitian strand from them. 
I guess Cees pricing is comparable with PP.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I wore Akoyas to celebrate a dear friend’s life today.


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> OOOOHHH!!!! I'm so excited for both of you  I do think that for a golden necklace, one has to go in person to see how it blends with the skin


It won't be for a while...need to save our lunch money


----------



## TXLVlove

MahoganyQT said:


> I wore Akoyas to celebrate a dear friend’s life today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4124727
> 
> View attachment 4124725


Lovely.  I actually am in the process of restringing an Akoya bracelet.  I ran out of needles from Pattye and got some at Hobby Lobby.  They are terrible!  So I'm on my third attempt to string!


----------



## cdtracing

MahoganyQT said:


> I wore Akoyas to celebrate a dear friend’s life today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4124727
> 
> View attachment 4124725


They look beautiful on you.


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> I have one needle and some beaders secret from Pattye. Will try the bracelet first. Its not kojima's fault. More of my carelessness. I am clumsy and tried to fasten the clasp by applying pressure, and it broke from the gimp.
> That way I love Catherine Cardellinis's big S clasps. So easy to work with.



Oh, if you have one needle and 3 items to string, better buy more needles from Pattye. I find that for a bracelet, I can carry it onto the next strand but if I'm stringing a strand, the needle is good for only that one strand. After that, the hole becomes so small it's difficult to string the thread for the next project.


----------



## SmokieDragon

MahoganyQT said:


> I wore Akoyas to celebrate a dear friend’s life today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4124727
> 
> View attachment 4124725



Beautiful!


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh, if you have one needle and 3 items to string, better buy more needles from Pattye. I find that for a bracelet, I can carry it onto the next strand but if I'm stringing a strand, the needle is good for only that one strand. After that, the hole becomes so small it's difficult to string the thread for the next project.


Ok, I guess getting the entire starter kit will be helpful. Being the clumsy person I am, will definitely break some of them.
I wore the Kong's tahitians today. Didn't look that bad in the neck.


----------



## TXLVlove

Ripples and handmade earrings from Mexico.  One of my mom’s employees brought these back as a gift to her[emoji173]️


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> Ripples and handmade earrings from Mexico.  One of my mom’s employees brought these back as a gift to her[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125335


The ripples are awesome but those earrings!!!!!! Love love love....I don't know what I love more....silver or pearls. My silver jewelry collection is huge. 3rd love of my life is lipsticks.


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Ripples and handmade earrings from Mexico.  One of my mom’s employees brought these back as a gift to her[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125335


Love the details on the earrings!


----------



## TXLVlove

Just finished knotting a bracelet after looking at MahoganyQT’s[emoji6]


----------



## MahoganyQT

TXLVlove said:


> Just finished knotting a bracelet after looking at MahoganyQT’s[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125620
> View attachment 4125621



Yay! Beautiful!


----------



## suchi

The Tahitian MOP earring and pendant set from Wen


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> The Tahitian MOP earring and pendant set from Wen


Oh, My!  These are beautiful!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Just finished knotting a bracelet after looking at MahoganyQT’s[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125620
> View attachment 4125621



Oh my!! The luster of your pearls!  Love your beading board too!


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> The Tahitian MOP earring and pendant set from Wen



Lovely!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Floating pearl necklace


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Floating pearl necklace
> 
> View attachment 4126317


The floating pearl necklace is awesome.  I bought up several of these one year & gave them out as gifts.  I wish I had kept one for myself.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> The floating pearl necklace is awesome.  I bought up several of these one year & gave them out as gifts.  I wish I had kept one for myself.



Thanks! Was surprised that I managed to get this in my neighbourhood mall  

I think Wen Pearls on Etsy also has some though I haven't bought any from her


----------



## SmokieDragon

White SSP pendant from Sakura


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> White SSP pendant from Sakura
> 
> View attachment 4126907



Sigh!!!  I was just looking at her pendants.  You have a great eye and that pearl is so elegant.[emoji41]


----------



## TXLVlove

Well summer vacation is turning into dog parks and pearl playing.  I made this yesterday.  Rubies from India (not sure what they really are) and my Tahitian drop from druzy on eBay.


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> White SSP pendant from Sakura
> 
> View attachment 4126907


Lovely!!! What is the size?


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> Well summer vacation is turning into dog parks and pearl playing.  I made this yesterday.  Rubies from India (not sure what they really are) and my Tahitian drop from druzy on eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127119


There's a chance these may be spinels. Though shops sell them here claiming to be uncut rubies, I doubt them.


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Well summer vacation is turning into dog parks and pearl playing.  I made this yesterday.  Rubies from India (not sure what they really are) and my Tahitian drop from druzy on eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127119



Lovely combination! The Tahitian looks so good against the red stones


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Sigh!!!  I was just looking at her pendants.  You have a great eye and that pearl is so elegant.[emoji41]





suchi said:


> Lovely!!! What is the size?



Thanks so much, ladies! @suchi, it's 13.5mm


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> There's a chance these may be spinels. Though shops sell them here claiming to be uncut rubies, I doubt them.


Probably right.  My sister got them online.  She saw a ruby necklace with a hugh SSP in the middle at one of the pearl wholesalers downtown in Los Angeles and tried to recreate it.  She actually purchased the SSP from the vendor then ordered the "rubies".


----------



## TXLVlove

TXLVlove said:


> Probably right.  My sister got them online.  She saw a ruby necklace with a hugh SSP in the middle at one of the pearl wholesalers downtown in Los Angeles and tried to recreate it.  She actually purchased the SSP from the vendor then ordered the "rubies".


Also they were a pain to thread.  The  needles kept getting stuck and I would break them when I tried to pull the thread through the hole.  I finally decided half way through to just use one thread instead of doubling it.


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> The Tahitian MOP earring and pendant set from Wen


We need neck shots!  And ear shots!!!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Well summer vacation is turning into dog parks and pearl playing.  I made this yesterday.  Rubies from India (not sure what they really are) and my Tahitian drop from druzy on eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127119


This is beautiful!  Tahitians go really well with red!  You did a fabulous job!


----------



## SmokieDragon

The one that started it all:


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> The one that started it all:
> 
> View attachment 4129655


The Luster!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> The Luster!!!



Thanks so much! Sometimes I wonder if I imagine that the luster has improved with time


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> The one that started it all:
> 
> View attachment 4129655


A beautiful classic!!


----------



## TXLVlove

Just made this pendant with gold wire and a pearl cap!


----------



## TXLVlove

Here it is with a chain. Perfect for the Texas heat!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Here it is with a chain. Perfect for the Texas heat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4130039


Gorgeous TXL!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> A beautiful classic!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Here it is with a chain. Perfect for the Texas heat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4130039



This is gorgeous!! The pearl is so round and the setting is something that I’ve always adored! PP has a similar setting for one of their July clearance items. What size is your pearl and how did u learn how to do this?


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Kamoka Tahitian pendant. The luster is amazing - I can see the reflection of my phone!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> This is gorgeous!! The pearl is so round and the setting is something that I’ve always adored! PP has a similar setting for one of their July clearance items. What size is your pearl and how did u learn how to do this?





	

		
			
		

		
	
 (excuse the dog hair!).  I took apart a pair of 12.5mm studs since I really don’t really like anything larger than 10mm on my ears.  I went to the bead store to get a pearl cap/ bail but they didn’t have anything.  I actually have a few in my cart on ETSY but didn’t want to wait.  Anyway, the sweet woman suggested wire.   So I looked at some caps, got the wire, and watched a few YouTube videos!   Stacked the cap and wire then glued it in the hole.  Easy since the pearl was half drilled.  [emoji41]


----------



## cdtracing

We're at the drag races in Memphis for the filming of No Prep Kings. It is hot &  muggy so I'm wearing a 15-16mm carved Tahitian pendant & Tahitian drop earrings.  This new phone is driving me crazy. Photos show as attachments.


----------



## TXLVlove

I received a bunch of low quality pearls from my sister today.  Took an earring apart and used the ear wire to make the flameball into a pendant
	

		
			
		

		
	



Then turned the earring into a pendant!


----------



## TXLVlove

These will be perfect for school.  If something gets on them( like little fingers) no worries[emoji6]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Earrings which were given as a wedding gift 11 years ago. I wasn’t into pearls then and just noticed today that they’re pearls! I thought they had only citrine all along haha


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

SmokieDragon said:


> The one that started it all:
> 
> View attachment 4129655



GORGEOUS


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Earrings which were given as a wedding gift 11 years ago. I wasn’t into pearls then and just noticed today that they’re pearls! I thought they had only citrine all along haha
> 
> View attachment 4132746


What a fun treasure to discover!


----------



## SmokieDragon

susanagonzc said:


> GORGEOUS



Thanks so much! 



TXLVlove said:


> What a fun treasure to discover!



Imagine my surprise!! I couldn't believe it  I've been thinking about a style like this too! Wore them straight away


----------



## cdtracing

Please forgive me for not dressing up but today is laundry & house cleaning day so it's just a tshirt & shorts.  I finally got the white SS earrings & matching ring today & I had to try them on.  I think these will o with my white SS octopus enhancer pendant.  I got these from my Aussie friend, David Norman, when he was here in the States in June.


----------



## the_baglover

cdtracing said:


> Another reason I'm on a spending ban....I ordered these two mixed white & blue baroque Akoya necklaces in a 19 & 21 inch length so I can nestle the blue Akoya necklace from PP. These necklaces are from Ikeda Pearl Co on Etsy.
> View attachment 4122067


Gorgeous! They look great on you.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Please forgive me for not dressing up but today is laundry & house cleaning day so it's just a tshirt & shorts.  I finally got the white SS earrings & matching ring today & I had to try them on.  I think these will o with my white SS octopus enhancer pendant.  I got these from my Aussie friend, David Norman, when he was here in the States in June.
> View attachment 4135483



Gorgeous pearls with a beautiful setting


----------



## cdtracing

Out running errands today in my Japanese blue Akoyas!!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Out running errands today in my Japanese blue Akoyas!!
> View attachment 4136862


They really are a pretty blue.  I love your pairing with the mixed pearl necklace...great job!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> They really are a pretty blue.  I love your pairing with the mixed pearl necklace...great job!


Thanks, TXL!  The white & blue akoyas exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Bostonjetset

cdtracing said:


> Out running errands today in my Japanese blue Akoyas!!
> View attachment 4136862



Those are absolutely stunning!!


----------



## cdtracing

Bostonjetset said:


> Those are absolutely stunning!!


Thank you, Bostonjetset!  I have @suchi to thank for this new pearl color addiction!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, Bostonjetset!  I have @suchi to thank for this new pearl color addiction!


They look awesome on you. Live the layering.
You tempted me with tahitians so much that resulted in my strand from Cees


----------



## suchi

Ladies, do you like dyed pearls?


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> They look awesome on you. Live the layering.
> You tempted me with tahitians so much that resulted in my strand from Cees


We're both pearl enablers!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Ladies, do you like dyed pearls?



No, because I read somewhere that if the dyeing isn't done properly, the colour will fade with time


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Out running errands today in my Japanese blue Akoyas!!
> View attachment 4136862



Looks even more brilliant in this lighting! What earrings do you have on? Interesting pattern - like a flower! Are they Akoyas too?


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> No, because I read somewhere that if the dyeing isn't done properly, the colour will fade with time


Ahh didn't know this. Wendy has some delicious black pearl studs. But was hesitant since I don't own any dyed freshwaters.


----------



## Diedra

suchi said:


> Ahh didn't know this. Wendy has some delicious black pearl studs. But was hesitant since I don't own any dyed freshwaters.


Suchi, I do own a few pieces. It's been many years (6 or 7) and the color has not changed at all, so I'd say if they are not super expensive - buy them, you'll probably enjoy them for a long time, even with frequent use


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Ladies, do you like dyed pearls?


I don't particularly care for dyed pearls but there have been a lot of improvements in the past few years with quality & lasting longer with proper pearl care.  Black Akoya are dyed & the Japanese do the best when it comes to dyed pearls.


----------



## Molly0

It is my understanding that most pearls  on the market today are dyed &/or bleached somewhere in the process (unless you’re paying $20,000.00).  Don’t know if that’s correct or not, and I can’t remember who it was that told me that.


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Looks even more brilliant in this lighting! What earrings do you have on? Interesting pattern - like a flower! Are they Akoyas too?


Yes, they are Japanese blue Akoya with little brioletts of Santa Maria Aquamarine & blue Sapphires.  When I saw these I knew they would be perfect with the necklaces!!


----------



## Molly0

I found some info on pearl treatments if anyone is interested. 

http://www.jewellerytechnology.com/education/Treatment_done_on_Pearls.php


----------



## Diedra

Molly0 said:


> I found some info on pearl treatments if anyone is interested.
> 
> http://www.jewellerytechnology.com/education/Treatment_done_on_Pearls.php



Very interesting, thank you! So "artificially" black pearls (freshwater, akoya) can be either dyed or irradiated? I wonder what kind my freshwaters are.


----------



## suchi

In Wendy's site there are a couple of black freshies with terrific green and aubergine overtones. Though no one will mistake them with tahitians, they are pretty nice, at least in the photos. The price is decent, although there's a pair of Tahitian studs that I also like at maybe $20 more.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Yes, they are Japanese blue Akoya with little brioletts of Santa Maria Aquamarine & blue Sapphires.  When I saw these I knew they would be perfect with the necklaces!!
> View attachment 4137870


I love the design. So so pretty. Did u get it from Margaret (simply Adorned) in Etsy?


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> I love the design. So so pretty. Did u get it from Margaret (simply Adorned) in Etsy?


No, I got them from TraminaShop on Etsy.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Hey Ladies and Gents!
My husband gifted me these pearls from Tiffany a week or so ago. Im loving them, they go with everything. Such an awesome addition to my (very humble) pearl collection. 
Thank you for letting me share


----------



## suchi

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hey Ladies and Gents!
> My husband gifted me these pearls from Tiffany a week or so ago. Im loving them, they go with everything. Such an awesome addition to my (very humble) pearl collection.
> Thank you for letting me share


Very pretty!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

suchi said:


> Very pretty!


Thanks so much xx


----------



## SmokieDragon

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hey Ladies and Gents!
> My husband gifted me these pearls from Tiffany a week or so ago. Im loving them, they go with everything. Such an awesome addition to my (very humble) pearl collection.
> Thank you for letting me share



Lovely!


----------



## cdtracing

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hey Ladies and Gents!
> My husband gifted me these pearls from Tiffany a week or so ago. Im loving them, they go with everything. Such an awesome addition to my (very humble) pearl collection.
> Thank you for letting me share


They're beautiful, JR1!! Love the luster!  You can never go wrong with pearl studs.  They go with everything!!  Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## cdtracing

Well...my pearl spending ban did not last long!  I just received a soufflé pearl necklace & bracelet set &  a large baroque soufflé pendant from Sakura on Etsy.  I love the metallic luster of these pieces, especially the pendant.  I'm going to get a long Sterling chain this weekend to wear the pendant on.  Sakura has some of the most beautiful pearls that are reasonably priced on Etsy.  I love  her creations! 




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Her shop is definitely worth checking out for pearl lovers!  I'll post mod pics soon.


----------



## cdtracing

Headed out to dinner with the Hubby & decided to wear the soufflé set I just got from Sakura.  I'm also wearing my diamond & SS pearl earrings & SS ring.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely!


Thank you SmokieDragon  x


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

cdtracing said:


> They're beautiful, JR1!! Love the luster!  You can never go wrong with pearl studs.  They go with everything!!  Thank you for sharing!!


Thank you for your lovely comment! They do go with everything  love your new set from Sakura  x


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Well...my pearl spending ban did not last long!  I just received a soufflé pearl necklace & bracelet set &  a large baroque soufflé pendant from Sakura on Etsy.  I love the metallic luster of these pieces, especially the pendant.  I'm going to get a long Sterling chain this weekend to wear the pendant on.  Sakura has some of the most beautiful pearls that are reasonably priced on Etsy.  I love  her creations!
> View attachment 4138964
> View attachment 4138965
> View attachment 4138966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her shop is definitely worth checking out for pearl lovers!  I'll post mod pics soon.


Fantastic!!!! Specially the pendant!


----------



## suchi

I am trying to knot my Cees strand since morning. My baby promptly tried to eat first the strand and then the tag  attached to the strand. Shpe definitely has swallowed some thread i think. I am not able to knot from the 4th pearl, I don't know what's going wrong. THe knot is coming some 2-3 cm away from the pearl and i have to start afresh. The first 3 are ok. I am getting frustrated and impatient and thinking of just stringing them without knots.


----------



## suchi

In frustration I bought this from CC


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> I am trying to knot my Cees strand since morning. My baby promptly tried to eat first the strand and then the tag  attached to the strand. Shpe definitely has swallowed some thread i think. I am not able to knot from the 4th pearl, I don't know what's going wrong. THe knot is coming some 2-3 cm away from the pearl and i have to start afresh. The first 3 are ok. I am getting frustrated and impatient and thinking of just stringing them without knots.



Spread the two threads apart and gently pull so the knot sides down.  Realistically it takes 2-3 times to get a strand right when you first start out.  Just keep at it...you will be a pro before you know it!   Too cute about your “helper”[emoji6]


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> Spread the two threads apart and gently pull so the knot sides down.  Realistically it takes 2-3 times to get a strand right when you first start out.  Just keep at it...you will be a pro before you know it!   Too cute about your “helper”[emoji6]


I figured it out after the 7th or 8th pearl. Was doing quite good but at the end (last pearl) thread broke. Will start afresh tomorrow.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Headed out to dinner with the Hubby & decided to wear the soufflé set I just got from Sakura.  I'm also wearing my diamond & SS pearl earrings & SS ring.



Beautiful! I especially v the pendant


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> I figured it out after the 7th or 8th pearl. Was doing quite good but at the end (last pearl) thread broke. Will start afresh tomorrow.



Hang in there! The first time is always a learning experience


----------



## cdtracing

Thank you, JR1, Suchi, & SD.
Yes, the pendant just glows.  It has a very metallic luster. I'm going to get a long Sterling chain to wear it on this weekend.

Love your new CC necklace, Suchi!


----------



## Jujuma

I love pearls. My better pearls I only wear under “controlled” conditions. For example put them on last after hair is done, lotion on, etc. Lately I’ve  bought some Tahitian pearls that I’ve been told can be worn all the time. They were not super expensive, but not cheap either, $250 a pearl. Why can the Tahitian stand up to harsher conditions? I have a beautiful dove gray one that was made on a leather bracelet you wear all the time. It’s held up beautifully for awhile now and i wear it all the time.


----------



## Jujuma

this is it^^


----------



## suchi

Any tips how to prevent thread tangling?


----------



## cdtracing

Jujuma said:


> I love pearls. My better pearls I only wear under “controlled” conditions. For example put them on last after hair is done, lotion on, etc. Lately I’ve  bought some Tahitian pearls that I’ve been told can be worn all the time. They were not super expensive, but not cheap either, $250 a pearl. Why can the Tahitian stand up to harsher conditions? I have a beautiful dove gray one that was made on a leather bracelet you wear all the time. It’s held up beautifully for awhile now and i wear it all the time.


Personally, I treat all my pearls the same....last to put on & first to take off.  I always put them on after I've done my hair, lotion, ect.  When I take them off, I always wipe them down before I put them away.  I do this with my Tahitians, SS. Akoya, & FW.  I don't sleep in my pearls either.


----------



## suchi

Jujuma said:


> I love pearls. My better pearls I only wear under “controlled” conditions. For example put them on last after hair is done, lotion on, etc. Lately I’ve  bought some Tahitian pearls that I’ve been told can be worn all the time. They were not super expensive, but not cheap either, $250 a pearl. Why can the Tahitian stand up to harsher conditions? I have a beautiful dove gray one that was made on a leather bracelet you wear all the time. It’s held up beautifully for awhile now and i wear it all the time.


If you want to wear pearls all the time, go with freshwaters. They are tissue nucleated and are pure nacre. Akoya, South Sea and Tahitians are bead nucleated. That said, until recently, the minimum nacre depth of tahitians were .8mm, so pretty thick to withstand everyday wear. Akoyas in general have thin nacre and will wear out if used everyday.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, JR1, Suchi, & SD.
> Yes, the pendant just glows.  It has a very metallic luster. I'm going to get a long Sterling chain to wear it on this weekend.
> 
> Love your new CC necklace, Suchi!


Thank you Cdtracing. This one was on my CC wishlist since quite some time. Now my CC wishlist has 3 more strands and 2 earrings. 
I love souffle pearls. Don't get to see them nowadays much. I have one pendant from POJ.


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> I figured it out after the 7th or 8th pearl. Was doing quite good but at the end (last pearl) thread broke. Will start afresh tomorrow.



That has happened to me a few times[emoji30]hang in there!  It helps to binge watch Netflix or amazon prime[emoji6]


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> Any tips how to prevent thread tangling?



Beaders secret is really easy to use and the knots will slide right down to the pearl when pulled.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Well...my pearl spending ban did not last long!  I just received a soufflé pearl necklace & bracelet set &  a large baroque soufflé pendant from Sakura on Etsy.  I love the metallic luster of these pieces, especially the pendant.  I'm going to get a long Sterling chain this weekend to wear the pendant on.  Sakura has some of the most beautiful pearls that are reasonably priced on Etsy.  I love  her creations!
> View attachment 4138964
> View attachment 4138965
> View attachment 4138966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her shop is definitely worth checking out for pearl lovers!  I'll post mod pics soon.



You will be amazed at the compliments you will receive when wearing your pendant.   I wore my flameball pendant during a short vacation trip to the beach and ladies were asking me about it constantly.  We stopped at Trader Joe’s on the way home and I had quite a convo with my checker and another customer about it!  No one comments on my pearls except my sister, husband, and you ladies!  Enjoy your lovelies.  I love Sakura as well[emoji8]


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> Thank you Cdtracing. This one was on my CC wishlist since quite some time. Now my CC wishlist has 3 more strands and 2 earrings.
> I love souffle pearls. Don't get to see them nowadays much. I have one pendant from POJ.



I must have at least 5 saved on her site!


----------



## Bostonjetset

Jujuma said:


> View attachment 4139710
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is it^^



Beautiful pearl!! It will be stunning as a pendant once the leather bracelet wears out.


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> Beaders secret is really easy to use and the knots will slide right down to the pearl when pulled.


I managed to tangle it and there was a tiny knot in the eyepin of the needle, that's why the thread broke while trying to attach the clasp. I will do it again today. Hopefully the result will be positive.


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> I must have at least 5 saved on her site!


My initial wishlist in her page was 7 pages. I have 3 strands already and this will be the 4th strand from her. Too bad I discovered her site late when most of the yummy stuff was already gone. Her style is very wearable and different from our PP, POJ etc. Her photos also are most similar to what you will see in most lights. She doesn't use a lightbox.


----------



## suchi

So I did it. Cees strand finally done. The knots did not come out elegant but for first attempt, I am happy. Will wear it for few days before restringing.


----------



## suchi

Neckshots. Not able to capture the colors.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Neckshots. Not able to capture the colors.


This is gorgeous, Suchi!   I think you did a wonderful job stringing the pearls.  That necklace looks beautiful on you & those pearls love your skintone!!


----------



## suchi

Thank you cdtracing. I am very happy that i am able to do this myself.


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Neckshots. Not able to capture the colors.



These are beautiful! Great job on the stringing!


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> These are beautiful! Great job on the stringing!


Thank you SD. Well, now I am thinking about an endless rope project.


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Thank you SD. Well, now I am thinking about an endless rope project.



Does that require cement on the thread for extra security?


----------



## Bostonjetset

suchi said:


> Neckshots. Not able to capture the colors.



Very pretty pearls and the stringing came out nicely!


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Does that require cement on the thread for extra security?


I have no idea. Need to read the instructions in PG


----------



## suchi

Bostonjetset said:


> Very pretty pearls and the stringing came out nicely!


Thank you Bostonjetset


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> Neckshots. Not able to capture the colors.



Oh the pearls are so cool with the mixed colors.  They really add dimension to the strand and your knotting is great!   You will find you will restring everything now that you are noticing the knots[emoji6]


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> Oh the pearls are so cool with the mixed colors.  They really add dimension to the strand and your knotting is great!   You will find you will restring everything now that you are noticing the knots[emoji6]


Thank you TxLVlove. I also have the same feeling now


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> You will be amazed at the compliments you will receive when wearing your pendant.   I wore my flameball pendant during a short vacation trip to the beach and ladies were asking me about it constantly.  We stopped at Trader Joe’s on the way home and I had quite a convo with my checker and another customer about it!  No one comments on my pearls except my sister, husband, and you ladies!  Enjoy your lovelies.  I love Sakura as well[emoji8]


I love my pendant so much, I'm having Sakura make earrings to match.
I'm also having her to make me a fireball pendant, too.


----------



## Bostonjetset

Being a guy, it can be hard to find pearl jewelry that isn’t either too feminine or too rustic. Most men’s pieces are just on leather cords which isn’t much my style so when I found this golden south sea, I took it off the cord and put on a thin 14k chain instead. Shown here with a vintage MoP violin brooch.


----------



## suchi

Bostonjetset said:


> Being a guy, it can be hard to find pearl jewelry that isn’t either too feminine or too rustic. Most men’s pieces are just on leather cords which isn’t much my style so when I found this golden south sea, I took it off the cord and put on a thin 14k chain instead. Shown here with a vintage MoP violin brooch.
> 
> View attachment 4140724


The pendant is great but that MOP violin is fabulous!!!


----------



## suchi

Today the tahitain MOP pendant from Wen


----------



## Bostonjetset

suchi said:


> The pendant is great but that MOP violin is fabulous!!!


Thanks! It was my mums and she never wears it so gave it to me haha. 



suchi said:


> Today the tahitain MOP pendant from Wen



Very pretty.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Today the tahitain MOP pendant from Wen


This is gorgeous.  I love the color play!!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> This is gorgeous.  I love the color play!!





Bostonjetset said:


> Very pretty.


Thanks


----------



## SmokieDragon

@suchi , thanks so much for being my Tahitian pearl enabler - I got a strand from Cees too which I just strung on Sunday. Here it is. I just love the colours and how relatively round the pearls are


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> @suchi , thanks so much for being my Tahitian pearl enabler - I got a strand from Cees too which I just strung on Sunday. Here it is. I just love the colours and how relatively round the pearls are


OMG this is fantastic SD  do you have Cees picture of the strand? I love how colorful your strand is. The blues and greens really stand out.
Cees today posted a lighter strand in IG that is killing me.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Bostonjetset said:


> Being a guy, it can be hard to find pearl jewelry that isn’t either too feminine or too rustic. Most men’s pieces are just on leather cords which isn’t much my style so when I found this golden south sea, I took it off the cord and put on a thin 14k chain instead. Shown here with a vintage MoP violin brooch.
> 
> View attachment 4140724



Lovely pieces! The brooch is really unique!


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Today the tahitain MOP pendant from Wen



Beautiful  I've never seen a Tahitian MOP IRL


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> OMG this is fantastic SD  do you have Cees picture of the strand? I love how colorful your strand is. The blues and greens really stand out.
> Cees today posted a lighter strand in IG that is killing me.



Yes, I do! Just loaded them onto Dropbox. Here are his pics. I didn't realise he's on IG. Must go look for him now hehe


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, I do! Just loaded them onto Dropbox. Here are his pics. I didn't realise he's on IG. Must go look for him now hehe


This is amazing!!!!! 
I must warn you before you add him in IG. This will become an expensive obsession


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> This is amazing!!!!!
> I must warn you before you add him in IG. This will become an expensive obsession



Thanks so much! My heart sang when I saw his pics  Ok, I was just poking around IG and couldn't find him. Good for my wallet! Hehe


----------



## Bostonjetset

SmokieDragon said:


> @suchi , thanks so much for being my Tahitian pearl enabler - I got a strand from Cees too which I just strung on Sunday. Here it is. I just love the colours and how relatively round the pearls are


This is stunning!! I need a Tahitian strand haha. 



SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely pieces! The brooch is really unique!



Thanks dear. I usually save it to wear to the opera.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Bostonjetset said:


> This is stunning!! I need a Tahitian strand haha



Thanks so much! I think you definitely need at least 1 Tahitian pearl  Much as I love my South Sea Pearls, I think I love my Tahitians more


----------



## suchi

Se


SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! My heart sang when I saw his pics  Ok, I was just poking around IG and couldn't find him. Good for my wallet! Hehe


Search by Cees Van Oije in IG.
How do you find his tahitians as compared to PP?


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, I do! Just loaded them onto Dropbox. Here are his pics. I didn't realise he's on IG. Must go look for him now hehe


Also, I like your pictures much more than the glamour shots.


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Search by Cees Van Oije in IG.
> How do you find his tahitians as compared to PP?



Found him! Thanks so much!

I think PP doesn't do much multi-colours. The strand I have from PP is quite dark with peacock overtones. My PP strand was rated AA+/AAA and hardly has any marks. Luster is great. But the 2 strands are around the same price, with the PP strand being slightly more expensive and it's drop shaped. My Cees strand is multi-coloured, relatively more round and luster is amazing! Sure, it has more marks than my PP strand but I think it looks better - like in another dimension totally! Maybe the multi-colouredness brings out that dimension in that we see more cos it's not dark pearls reflecting fellow dark pearls...?


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Also, I like your pictures much more than the glamour shots.



Well, Cees said that his phone is a Samsung and he thinks an iPhone would take better photos. I guess he could be right that his Samsung is not as good as an iPhone for pearl photo-taking


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Found him! Thanks so much!
> 
> I think PP doesn't do much multi-colours. The strand I have from PP is quite dark with peacock overtones. My PP strand was rated AA+/AAA and hardly has any marks. Luster is great. But the 2 strands are around the same price, with the PP strand being slightly more expensive and it's drop shaped. My Cees strand is multi-coloured, relatively more round and luster is amazing! Sure, it has more marks than my PP strand but I think it looks better - like in another dimension totally! Maybe the multi-colouredness brings out that dimension in that we see more cos it's not dark pearls reflecting fellow dark pearls...?


I think so too. Yours is one of my favorite Cees strand. 
Have you made any studs yourself? Cees has some gorgeous pairs but then again I need to put it together myself. I don't trust my local Jewelers. They ruined one of my fav tahitian pairs from Jac.


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Well, Cees said that his phone is a Samsung and he thinks an iPhone would take better photos. I guess he could be right that his Samsung is not as good as an iPhone for pearl photo-taking


Whattttt his glamour shots are phone pics?????
My pictures are phone pics too. Oneplus3. Washes out the colors.


----------



## cdtracing

Cees has some beautiful Tahitian strands.


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> I think so too. Yours is one of my favorite Cees strand.
> Have you made any studs yourself? Cees has some gorgeous pairs but then again I need to put it together myself. I don't trust my local Jewelers. They ruined one of my fav tahitian pairs from Jac.



Thanks so much!  Also much thanks for enabling 

Oh dear!!! I think I would go ballistic if an expensive pearl was ruined by a jeweller! I'm sorry to hear that. 

No stud-making yet. Haven't thought about it haha. Maybe I have to go for some classes...?



suchi said:


> Whattttt his glamour shots are phone pics?????
> My pictures are phone pics too. Oneplus3. Washes out the colors.



Well, he was sending me photos via email so maybe those are Samsung photos. The IG ones should be shot with something better, I hope


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much!  Also much thanks for enabling
> 
> Oh dear!!! I think I would go ballistic if an expensive pearl was ruined by a jeweller! I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> No stud-making yet. Haven't thought about it haha. Maybe I have to go for some classes...?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he was sending me photos via email so maybe those are Samsung photos. The IG ones should be shot with something better, I hope


Nope, IG photos are similar to your glamour pics.
Today pearlscpaa posted an amazing tahitain. Let me see if I can manage a screenshot. That pearl is surreal.


----------



## suchi

Here it is


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Here it is


That's an amazing Tahitian!!  Can't get any better than that!!


----------



## Bostonjetset

Black freshwater bracelet from PearlParadise customized to 9 inch length for my huge wrists haha. This was my first purchase from them and I’m quite impressed with the quality and the customer service. Worn stacked with my Cartier Trinity cord bracelet.


----------



## suchi

Bostonjetset said:


> Black freshwater bracelet from PearlParadise customized to 9 inch length for my huge wrists haha. This was my first purchase from them and I’m quite impressed with the quality and the customer service. Worn stacked with my Cartier Trinity cord bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4142051


Love the bracelet. I need to get one black freshwater set during this year's holiday sale.


----------



## suchi

I restrung my broken kojima bracelet today using beaders secret in teal. The last 3 pearls are pretty tough to do. If you look closely you can see one messed up side. Also I didn't have the silver gimp so used golden. I will place an order with Pattye soon for some more beaders secret to knot my tahitian strand from Kong's. Will get some silver gimp then to restring this one.


----------



## suchi

Also, I am thinking of restringing my Cees strand in rose beaders secret. @smokeydragon what color thread did you use?


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Also, I am thinking of restringing my Cees strand in rose beaders secret. @smokeydragon what color thread did you use?



I used the Gray that came with my Starter Kit from Pattye. The Starter Kit has really taken me far. Many necklaces and 1 bracelet and haven’t run out of thread or gimp. Have purchased more needles from her tho which I got when I bought some FW keshi pearls from her


----------



## suchi

I am so bummed right now. My daughter somehow managed to pull the Cees strand hard and it broke from the last pearl. I was not bothered since I really had planned to restring it again. But in the process I managed to get a knot inside a beautiful green peacock Tahitian and it didn't come out. I tried using an earring post but that further worsened the case 
So my Cees strand is now shorter by one beautiful pearl. But the knotting is much better than my first attempt.


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> I am so bummed right now. My daughter somehow managed to pull the Cees strand hard and it broke from the last pearl. I was not bothered since I really had planned to restring it again. But in the process I managed to get a knot inside a beautiful green peacock Tahitian and it didn't come out. I tried using an earring post but that further worsened the case
> So my Cees strand is now shorter by one beautiful pearl. But the knotting is much better than my first attempt.



Oh no! I read somewhere that the only way to get the knot out is to drill


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh no! I read somewhere that the only way to get the knot out is to drill


I have no idea how to drill neither have any drilling machine


----------



## Bostonjetset

suchi said:


> Love the bracelet. I need to get one black freshwater set during this year's holiday sale.



Thank you!! I think I shall be ordering from them again. I am surprised how nice the bracelet looked and felt. 




suchi said:


> I am so bummed right now. My daughter somehow managed to pull the Cees strand hard and it broke from the last pearl. I was not bothered since I really had planned to restring it again. But in the process I managed to get a knot inside a beautiful green peacock Tahitian and it didn't come out. I tried using an earring post but that further worsened the case
> So my Cees strand is now shorter by one beautiful pearl. But the knotting is much better than my first attempt.





SmokieDragon said:


> I used the Gray that came with my Starter Kit from Pattye. The Starter Kit has really taken me far. Many necklaces and 1 bracelet and haven’t run out of thread or gimp. Have purchased more needles from her tho which I got when I bought some FW keshi pearls from her



You guys do a lot of restringing yourselves it seems? Is it much cheaper than having a jeweler do it or is it more of a hobby?


----------



## suchi

Bostonjetset said:


> Thank you!! I think I shall be ordering from them again. I am surprised how nice the bracelet looked and felt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys do a lot of restringing yourselves it seems? Is it much cheaper than having a jeweler do it or is it more of a hobby?


I did it because in my country it's impossible to find any pearl knotters.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Bostonjetset said:


> Thank you!! I think I shall be ordering from them again. I am surprised how nice the bracelet looked and felt.
> 
> You guys do a lot of restringing yourselves it seems? Is it much cheaper than having a jeweler do it or is it more of a hobby?



PP is excellent! They have really excellent customer service and quite a number of my pieces have come from them. I bought pearls online for the first time from them - a Tahitian pendant. They also had some "spin the wheel" on their page then and I got $40 off the pendant! I was so pleased. I also love their pearl points programme 

Before I discovered I could buy beautiful pearls online, I made a few purchases in my home country of Malaysia. The pearls that I bought were from jewellers but yet they didn't come knotted. At that time, I didn't know that pearls had to be knotted to preserve them. Then one day, I discovered a jeweller in my country which could restring pearls. Their cost? About $60 for a 16" freshwater strand! Expensive since the strand cost me about $100! In the meantime, I had bought another strand online which is beautiful and came knotted but the clasp was so tiny. At the same time, @TXLVlove was posting pictures of her restrung pearls with links to pattye's pearl starter kit and a stringing tutorial on PG. So I decided to take up pearl knotting


----------



## suchi

Anyone getting anything from the current PP sale?


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Anyone getting anything from the current PP sale?



While they do have some nice pieces, I find the pricing quite expensive for clearance items. I will still look forward to the last release of July but my hopes of getting anything are slim now


----------



## Bostonjetset

SmokieDragon said:


> PP is excellent! They have really excellent customer service and quite a number of my pieces have come from them. I bought pearls online for the first time from them - a Tahitian pendant. They also had some "spin the wheel" on their page then and I got $40 off the pendant! I was so pleased. I also love their pearl points programme
> 
> Before I discovered I could buy beautiful pearls online, I made a few purchases in my home country of Malaysia. The pearls that I bought were from jewellers but yet they didn't come knotted. At that time, I didn't know that pearls had to be knotted to preserve them. Then one day, I discovered a jeweller in my country which could restring pearls. Their cost? About $60 for a 16" freshwater strand! Expensive since the strand cost me about $100! In the meantime, I had bought another strand online which is beautiful and came knotted but the clasp was so tiny. At the same time, @TXLVlove was posting pictures of her restrung pearls with links to pattye's pearl starter kit and a stringing tutorial on PG. So I decided to take up pearl knotting



Wow that is interesting that so many pearls come from your side of the world but it’s so hard to find a jeweler to string them. I guess it worked out for you though as now you have a new skill!!  I’m sure it feels great to be able to reknot your own strands whenever you feel like it.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Anyone getting anything from the current PP sale?


I bought a pair of pearl hoops.  A few of our Pearl Ladies have these & they looked so good on.  They're very  comfortable & will become a pair of go to earrings!  The light is making the metal look gold but the earrings are in Sterling Silver.


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> I am so bummed right now. My daughter somehow managed to pull the Cees strand hard and it broke from the last pearl. I was not bothered since I really had planned to restring it again. But in the process I managed to get a knot inside a beautiful green peacock Tahitian and it didn't come out. I tried using an earring post but that further worsened the case
> So my Cees strand is now shorter by one beautiful pearl. But the knotting is much better than my first attempt.


This has happened to me twice!  I finally took the two pearls to a jeweler and he drilled the knots out. $5


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> I bought a pair of pearl hoops.  A few of our Pearl Ladies have these & they looked so good on.  They're very  comfortable & will become a pair of go to earrings!  The light is making the metal look gold but the earrings are in Sterling Silver.
> View attachment 4142961


Pearl twins


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> PP is excellent! They have really excellent customer service and quite a number of my pieces have come from them. I bought pearls online for the first time from them - a Tahitian pendant. They also had some "spin the wheel" on their page then and I got $40 off the pendant! I was so pleased. I also love their pearl points programme
> 
> Before I discovered I could buy beautiful pearls online, I made a few purchases in my home country of Malaysia. The pearls that I bought were from jewellers but yet they didn't come knotted. At that time, I didn't know that pearls had to be knotted to preserve them. Then one day, I discovered a jeweller in my country which could restring pearls. Their cost? About $60 for a 16" freshwater strand! Expensive since the strand cost me about $100! In the meantime, I had bought another strand online which is beautiful and came knotted but the clasp was so tiny. At the same time, @TXLVlove was posting pictures of her restrung pearls with links to pattye's pearl starter kit and a stringing tutorial on PG. So I decided to take up pearl knotting


----------



## TXLVlove

Bostonjetset said:


> Thank you!! I think I shall be ordering from them again. I am surprised how nice the bracelet looked and felt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys do a lot of restringing yourselves it seems? Is it much cheaper than having a jeweler do it or is it more of a hobby?


With a bit of practice it’s a great way to make pearls your own!   All you need to do is watch a few YouTube videos and jump in.   The easiest thread to use is Beaders Secret.  When you knot they slide right down next to the pearl.  Pattye on Etsy sells it.  She is super nice. I email her questions on color all the time.  The starter kit is a great deal and has a few different colors in it so you can play with your pearly treasures.  Also there is a sub forum on pearl-guide called The Lowly Beaders Club that has a ton of information.  Be sure to post pics of your projects.  This group would live to cheer you on!


----------



## TXLVlove

Off to the dentist sporting my hoops in honor of cd!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> I bought a pair of pearl hoops.  A few of our Pearl Ladies have these & they looked so good on.  They're very  comfortable & will become a pair of go to earrings!  The light is making the metal look gold but the earrings are in Sterling Silver.
> View attachment 4142961





TXLVlove said:


> Pearl twins



We are triplets!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Off to the dentist sporting my hoops in honor of cd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4143837



You look fabulous, Dahling!!!  I really wished I had bought these earrings sooner.  They're so comfortable & go with anything!!


----------



## cdtracing

My orders from Sakura came today.  Since I was cutting the grass & wearing no jewelry, I had to wait til I had my shower before I could try them on.  I'm wearing my flameball pendant that reminds me of an octopus right now.  I just love it!!  Sakura did an awesome job!!  It's very large & I can't seem to capture the metallic luster with my phone.  Looks like I'm going to have to buy some pink & lavender tops.  LOL


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> Off to the dentist sporting my hoops in honor of cd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4143837


Your fireball pendant is glowing!!!
I am very scared about going to dentist. My teeth need a root canal but I keep on postponing.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> My orders from Sakura came today.  Since I was cutting the grass & wearing no jewelry, I had to wait til I had my shower before I could try them on.  I'm wearing my flameball pendant that reminds me of an octopus right now.  I just love it!!  Sakura did an awesome job!!  It's very large & I can't seem to capture the metallic luster with my phone.  Looks like I'm going to have to buy some pink & lavender tops.  LOL
> 
> View attachment 4144096


Fabulous! You need matching earrings


----------



## neofight

Mikimoto Screw Back earrings matched with Dior 647 Undress eyeshadow palette [emoji286]

That Akoya shine [emoji286][emoji286]


----------



## suchi

Did anyone receive Kevin's tahitian sale email today?


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Off to the dentist sporting my hoops in honor of cd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4143837





cdtracing said:


> My orders from Sakura came today.  Since I was cutting the grass & wearing no jewelry, I had to wait til I had my shower before I could try them on.  I'm wearing my flameball pendant that reminds me of an octopus right now.  I just love it!!  Sakura did an awesome job!!  It's very large & I can't seem to capture the metallic luster with my phone.  Looks like I'm going to have to buy some pink & lavender tops.  LOL
> 
> View attachment 4144096



Beautiful fireballs, ladies!


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Did anyone receive Kevin's tahitian sale email today?



No, didn't receive an email


----------



## cdtracing

I was in a pearl mood today even though it was hot & muggy.  Since I had to take care of some business, I decided to wear my ombré strands with a longer white strand, my  carved Tahitian & Tahitian studs.


----------



## hazelrahhh

Just wanted to share my necklace with the world too. I got this mikimoto necklace on eBay a while back, it’s 7mm. Honestly I can’t seem to  take a nice photo of it but I am quite happy with it. I have a lot to learn about pearls, I thought I liked really white pearls but now that I’ve seen so many necklaces I realize I prefer a slightly more greyish/blueish tiny. Really enjoy this thread btw


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> Your fireball pendant is glowing!!!
> I am very scared about going to dentist. My teeth need a root canal but I keep on postponing.


Ha...I put it off for two years...one of my fillings broke so now I need a crown...I now know why my city has so many dentists...I think my crown alone will pay for my dentist's new tires on 4 cars!!!


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> Did anyone receive Kevin's tahitian sale email today?


Girl, I have to say off those sites for a while...just did some LV shopping!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> I was in a pearl mood today even though it was hot & muggy.  Since I had to take care of some business, I decided to wear my ombré strands with a longer white strand, my  carved Tahitian & Tahitian studs.
> 
> View attachment 4145190


Get your layering on!


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> Girl, I have to say off those sites for a while...just did some LV shopping!


LV
However, pearl shopping resistance is futile


----------



## suchi

hazelrahhh said:


> View attachment 4145297
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share my necklace with the world too. I got this mikimoto necklace on eBay a while back, it’s 7mm. Honestly I can’t seem to  take a nice photo of it but I am quite happy with it. I have a lot to learn about pearls, I thought I liked really white pearls but now that I’ve seen so many necklaces I realize I prefer a slightly more greyish/blueish tiny. Really enjoy this thread btw


Your necklace is very beautiful, please post some neckshots.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> I was in a pearl mood today even though it was hot & muggy.  Since I had to take care of some business, I decided to wear my ombré strands with a longer white strand, my  carved Tahitian & Tahitian studs.
> 
> View attachment 4145190


Amazing look. Are the whites edisons?


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> No, didn't receive an email


There's a private Tahitian sale on in POJ. Kevin has posted a video in FB on why he likes baroque pearls. If you want access to the sale you need to comment '''tahiti' on the video. Then he will send you the link in messenger. Some very yummy strands. I am broke now but some of you can snag some pieces. 25 percent off.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Amazing look. Are the whites edisons?



I've had them for years.  I know they're FW.  DH gave them to me thinking they were SS but he found out they were not after he had given the to me.  They're a big size & have great luster & they look great layered.  I don't think they're Edison, tho.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> I've had them for years.  I know they're FW.  DH gave them to me thinking they were SS but he found out they were not after he had given the to me.  They're a big size & have great luster & they look great layered.  I don't think they're Edison, tho.


They are amazing and the layering looks great!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> I was in a pearl mood today even though it was hot & muggy.  Since I had to take care of some business, I decided to wear my ombré strands with a longer white strand, my  carved Tahitian & Tahitian studs.
> 
> View attachment 4145190



Beautiful pearls!


----------



## SmokieDragon

hazelrahhh said:


> View attachment 4145297
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share my necklace with the world too. I got this mikimoto necklace on eBay a while back, it’s 7mm. Honestly I can’t seem to  take a nice photo of it but I am quite happy with it. I have a lot to learn about pearls, I thought I liked really white pearls but now that I’ve seen so many necklaces I realize I prefer a slightly more greyish/blueish tiny. Really enjoy this thread btw



Lovely and they look bigger than 7mm


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> There's a private Tahitian sale on in POJ. Kevin has posted a video in FB on why he likes baroque pearls. If you want access to the sale you need to comment '''tahiti' on the video. Then he will send you the link in messenger. Some very yummy strands. I am broke now but some of you can snag some pieces. 25 percent off.



I don't think I can love another Tahitian after Cees' strand haha


----------



## cdtracing

Well....the long necklace I bought from Kojima came today.  I originally went on their site to buy the 36" blue Akoya necklace they had but someone had already snagged it.  This one popped up so I bought it instead.  It's called the Waterfall Light & is 36" long with white FW pearls, Chinese Kasumi like pearls & tiny FW pearls.  All the pearls have amazing luster.  I think this is going to look great layered with some of my other necklaces.  I'm very pleased.


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> I don't think I can love another Tahitian after Cees' strand haha


Kevin has some outstanding baroque lighter peacocks. I love them. If only I had unlimited funds.....


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Well....the long necklace I bought from Kojima came today.  I originally went on their site to buy the 36" blue Akoya necklace they had but someone had already snagged it.  This one popped up so I bought it instead.  It's called the Waterfall Light & is 36" long with white FW pearls, Chinese Kasumi like pearls & tiny FW pearls.  All the pearls have amazing luster.  I think this is going to look great layered with some of my other necklaces.  I'm very pleased.
> View attachment 4146084


Love the waterfalls from Kojima. Your's is beautiful!


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Love the waterfalls from Kojima. Your's is beautiful!


Thank you, Suchi!  I really wanted that 36" blue Akoya but I was quite pleased when I opened the box.  Who ever bought the Akoya is a lucky individual!!


----------



## TXLVlove

Keishi and flameball [emoji173]️. Wen calls them flameballs, but others refer to them as fireballs. Tomato/tamahto. All I know is they are beautiful.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, Suchi!  I really wanted that 36" blue Akoya but I was quite pleased when I opened the box.  Who ever bought the Akoya is a lucky individual!!


There was a blue akoya waterfall? Do you have a saved picture?


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4146287
> 
> Keishi and flameball [emoji173]️. Wen calls them flameballs, but others refer to them as fireballs. Tomato/tamahto. All I know is they are beautiful.


Beautiful on you. I don't get the difference between edisons and flameballs. Both are bead nucleated freshwaters?


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> There was a blue akoya waterfall? Do you have a saved picture?


No, I wish!  It was a 36" about 8mm I think.  I wish I had saved a picture of it.  It was beautiful!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> No, I wish!  It was a 36" about 8mm I think.  I wish I had saved a picture of it.  It was beautiful!


To save money I haven't been on the kojima and Kamoka website since ages. Too much temptation. 
I so wish I can attend the ruckus someday


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> Beautiful on you. I don't get the difference between edisons and flameballs. Both are bead nucleated freshwaters?


 Think they are the same thing, the difference is one has a tail!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Well....the long necklace I bought from Kojima came today.  I originally went on their site to buy the 36" blue Akoya necklace they had but someone had already snagged it.  This one popped up so I bought it instead.  It's called the Waterfall Light & is 36" long with white FW pearls, Chinese Kasumi like pearls & tiny FW pearls.  All the pearls have amazing luster.  I think this is going to look great layered with some of my other necklaces.  I'm very pleased.
> View attachment 4146084



Beautiful


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4146287
> 
> Keishi and flameball [emoji173]️. Wen calls them flameballs, but others refer to them as fireballs. Tomato/tamahto. All I know is they are beautiful.



Lovely!  The luster on the fireball is great!


----------



## Bostonjetset

cdtracing said:


> Well....the long necklace I bought from Kojima came today.  I originally went on their site to buy the 36" blue Akoya necklace they had but someone had already snagged it.  This one popped up so I bought it instead.  It's called the Waterfall Light & is 36" long with white FW pearls, Chinese Kasumi like pearls & tiny FW pearls.  All the pearls have amazing luster.  I think this is going to look great layered with some of my other necklaces.  I'm very pleased.
> View attachment 4146084


This is so stunning. The different sizes creates so much vision interest! 



TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4146287
> 
> Keishi and flameball [emoji173]️. Wen calls them flameballs, but others refer to them as fireballs. Tomato/tamahto. All I know is they are beautiful.


Lovely


----------



## TXLVlove

So I’m having to stay home to keep a watch on my pup. He had corrective surgery on Thursday.  I decided to dig into the FWP my sister sent me.   Made the keishi necklace yesterday and restrung this coin one today.  Added the Edison pearl to see how it looks. What do you think???


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Well....the long necklace I bought from Kojima came today.  I originally went on their site to buy the 36" blue Akoya necklace they had but someone had already snagged it.  This one popped up so I bought it instead.  It's called the Waterfall Light & is 36" long with white FW pearls, Chinese Kasumi like pearls & tiny FW pearls.  All the pearls have amazing luster.  I think this is going to look great layered with some of my other necklaces.  I'm very pleased.
> View attachment 4146084



I like be the randomness of the tiny pearls.  Can’t wait to see how you pair it.   So sorry about the blue akoya miss... you could ask her to make you one.  I’m sure she does that sort of thing.


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> So I’m having to stay home to keep a watch on my pup. He had corrective surgery on Thursday.  I decided to dig into the FWP my sister sent me.   Made the keishi necklace yesterday and restrung this coin one today.  Added the Edison pearl to see how it looks. What do you think???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147034
> View attachment 4147035


Very pretty!!!


----------



## Babyblue033

Let me get on the Ceesbandwagon. My first Tahitian and I strung it this week.

Cees image.


All finished, but I did string it again to shorten it more.


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> So I’m having to stay home to keep a watch on my pup. He had corrective surgery on Thursday.  I decided to dig into the FWP my sister sent me.   Made the keishi necklace yesterday and restrung this coin one today.  Added the Edison pearl to see how it looks. What do you think???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147034
> View attachment 4147035



Lovely! I love the shots in different lighting! The  Edison looks outstanding in the 2nd shot!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Babyblue033 said:


> Let me get on the Ceesbandwagon. My first Tahitian and I strung it this week.
> 
> Cees image.
> View attachment 4147365
> 
> All finished, but I did string it again to shorten it more.
> View attachment 4147366



Beautiful!!! Welcome to the bandwagon  Great job with the stringing! How did u shorten it - did u remove a pearl?


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove, I can probably get them to make me a blue Akoya necklace.  I saw on Instagram they have a harvest of Silver Akoyas.  Can't wait to see them
Your necklaces are beautiful.

Thanks, Bostonjetset.  It does have visual interest & texture.

Babyblue033, those colors are gorgeous!!  Awesome job.  Looks wonderful on you

Thanks, SmokieDragon!!


----------



## suchi

Babyblue033 said:


> Let me get on the Ceesbandwagon. My first Tahitian and I strung it this week.
> 
> Cees image.
> View attachment 4147365
> 
> All finished, but I did string it again to shorten it more.
> View attachment 4147366


Beautiful necklace. How much did you shorten it? Please post a neckshot of the shortened necklace.
I accidentally ruined a pearl while stringing my Cees strand. I liked the longer length more.


----------



## Babyblue033

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful!!! Welcome to the bandwagon  Great job with the stringing! How did u shorten it - did u remove a pearl?





suchi said:


> Beautiful necklace. How much did you shorten it? Please post a neckshot of the shortened necklace.
> I accidentally ruined a pearl while stringing my Cees strand. I liked the longer length more.


Original vendor photo shows 16" and I actually asked him to add extra pearls to make it 18" thinking I would like it longer. When I put it together first time I already removed 4 pearls because it was too long (my photo above), then once strung I realized I wanted it shorter still so removed 4 more. I used the orbit clasp and underestimated the length they would add. So I have 8 extra pearls I ended up removing in the end. I think I like the shorter length but will wear it for a bit and see if it works. This was actually the whole reason why I decided to do this myself rather than pay a jeweler to do it, I wasnt sure what length I would like.

I'll take a new photo next week after I restrung. I want to try one more time to fix one of the knots I did wrong and try to move some pearls around.

Sochi, so sorry you ruined a pearl! Because each pearl is so unique in the strand, I definitely have ones I favorite and would hate to lose one of those.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Babyblue033 said:


> So I have 8 extra pearls I ended up removing in the end.



You can consider making a pearl extender with the extra pearls - that way you can have it shorter or longer


----------



## suchi

Babyblue033 said:


> Original vendor photo shows 16" and I actually asked him to add extra pearls to make it 18" thinking I would like it longer. When I put it together first time I already removed 4 pearls because it was too long (my photo above), then once strung I realized I wanted it shorter still so removed 4 more. I used the orbit clasp and underestimated the length they would add. So I have 8 extra pearls I ended up removing in the end. I think I like the shorter length but will wear it for a bit and see if it works. This was actually the whole reason why I decided to do this myself rather than pay a jeweler to do it, I wasnt sure what length I would like.
> 
> I'll take a new photo next week after I restrung. I want to try one more time to fix one of the knots I did wrong and try to move some pearls around.
> 
> Sochi, so sorry you ruined a pearl! Because each pearl is so unique in the strand, I definitely have ones I favorite and would hate to lose one of those.


8 pearls, you can make a tin cup, or a tin cup bracelet with a pair of earrings.


----------



## SmokieDragon

I strung this today. What I call a Duality necklace. One side 14k gold lobster clasps and the other side sterling silver orbit clasps. So I can either wear a gold pendant or a silver one with the same necklace (since my hair will cover up the other pair of clasps at the back of my neck). I got the idea for this design from the pics posted by @TXLVlove ! In these pics, I don’t have a silver pendant handy so just showing it with a gold pendant


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> 8 pearls, you can make a tin cup, or a tin cup bracelet with a pair of earrings.



I love this idea!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> I strung this today. What I call a Duality necklace. One side 14k gold lobster clasps and the other side sterling silver orbit clasps. So I can either wear a gold pendant or a silver one with the same necklace (since my hair will cover up the other pair of clasps at the back of my neck). I got the idea for this design from the pics posted by @TXLVlove ! In these pics, I don’t have a silver pendant handy so just showing it with a gold pendant
> 
> View attachment 4147745
> 
> View attachment 4147746
> View attachment 4147747


Great idea for functionality!!  it increases your pearl wardrobe flexibility!!   Looks awesome!!


----------



## neofight

Obsessed with pearls.


----------



## cdtracing

neofight said:


> View attachment 4147825
> 
> 
> Obsessed with pearls.


Beautiful, Neofight!!  They're so feminine!!


----------



## neofight

cdtracing said:


> Beautiful, Neofight!!  They're so feminine!!



Thank you [emoji14]


----------



## TXLVlove

neofight said:


> View attachment 4147825
> 
> 
> Obsessed with pearls.



You fit right in here[emoji6]


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> I strung this today. What I call a Duality necklace. One side 14k gold lobster clasps and the other side sterling silver orbit clasps. So I can either wear a gold pendant or a silver one with the same necklace (since my hair will cover up the other pair of clasps at the back of my neck). I got the idea for this design from the pics posted by @TXLVlove ! In these pics, I don’t have a silver pendant handy so just showing it with a gold pendant
> 
> View attachment 4147745
> 
> View attachment 4147746
> View attachment 4147747


Brilliant idea!!!!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> I strung this today. What I call a Duality necklace. One side 14k gold lobster clasps and the other side sterling silver orbit clasps. So I can either wear a gold pendant or a silver one with the same necklace (since my hair will cover up the other pair of clasps at the back of my neck). I got the idea for this design from the pics posted by @TXLVlove ! In these pics, I don’t have a silver pendant handy so just showing it with a gold pendant
> 
> View attachment 4147745
> 
> View attachment 4147746
> View attachment 4147747


What a great idea!


----------



## suchi

New metallic ripple pair from Kongs. Love it. Also bought a strand of what Yunlan described as metallic pink. I didn't find this strand metallic enough but can't complain at the price. The color is also not very strong.
I absolutely hate how she strings everything in white. 2 months back I would have never noticed but now it bothers me.


----------



## SmokieDragon

neofight said:


> View attachment 4147825
> 
> 
> Obsessed with pearls.



Those of us here all are  Lovely earrings


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Great idea for functionality!!  it increases your pearl wardrobe flexibility!!   Looks awesome!!





suchi said:


> Brilliant idea!!!!





TXLVlove said:


> What a great idea!



Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> New metallic ripple pair from Kongs. Love it.



Lovely earrings!  Now you have the skills to restring that strand


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely earrings!  Now you have the skills to restring that strand


Hah not easy with a 10 month old yanking alternatively at my hair and the thread 
I need to get supplies from Pattye.


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> Hah not easy with a 10 month old yanking alternatively at my hair and the thread
> I need to get supplies from Pattye.


Me too.  Guess we need to wait until she's back from the Ruckus.


----------



## neofight




----------



## neofight

TXLVlove said:


> You fit right in here[emoji6]



Haha [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]


----------



## the_baglover

SmokieDragon said:


> @suchi , thanks so much for being my Tahitian pearl enabler - I got a strand from Cees too which I just strung on Sunday. Here it is. I just love the colours and how relatively round the pearls are


Oh wow! It looks great on you.
Do you have a link for this seller?


----------



## SmokieDragon

the_baglover said:


> Oh wow! It looks great on you.
> Do you have a link for this seller?



Thanks so much!  The seller is Cees and his email address is cees@amsterdampearls.com. He has a website (http://www.amsterdampearls.com) but there are no prices there. Hence, I emailed him to ask him about multi-coloured Tahitians and he responded by taking photos of many strands until I found one that made my heart sing  He's also on Instagram (cees_van_oije) if you'd like to see more photos


----------



## suchi

Did some more damage at druzydesigns. Tahitian keshi, Burmese golden SS and 2 freshwater strands. Will combine everything to make one necklace, or maybe combine the Tahitian keshis, the SS and the peach strand into a necklace and knot the pink one into a shorter necklace. I didn't need the pink strand but it was under one listing with the peach one.


----------



## SmokieDragon

My duality necklace with a gold TOUS hold ring and Silueta pendant


----------



## cdtracing

Can't wait to see what you do with your new goodies, Suchi!!

Loving that necklace, SD!!


----------



## cdtracing

Sakura has finished the long Blue Akoya & White Soufflé tin cup necklace & matching earrings for me!  I got the idea from BN on Pearl Guide.  I found some loose Blue Akoya & sent them to Sakura for her to create them for me.  I should receive them Saturday & I'm so excited!!!


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> Sakura has finished the long Blue Akoya & White Soufflé tin cup necklace & matching earrings for me!  I got the idea from BN on Pearl Guide.  I found some loose Blue Akoya & sent them to Sakura for her to create them for me.  I should receive them Saturday & I'm so excited!!!
> 
> View attachment 4151539


Now that's a tin cup necklace...so unique.


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> Now that's a tin cup necklace...so unique.


Thanks, SQ.  I can't wait to get it so I can start wearing it!!  Sakura does a fantastic job.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Sakura has finished the long Blue Akoya & White Soufflé tin cup necklace & matching earrings for me!  I got the idea from BN on Pearl Guide.  I found some loose Blue Akoya & sent them to Sakura for her to create them for me.  I should receive them Saturday & I'm so excited!!!
> 
> View attachment 4151539


Oh, so pretty!!! Can wait to see neck shots.


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Oh, so pretty!!! Can wait to see neck shots.


Sakura ships really fast & tracking says I should get it Saturday!!  I can't wait!!


----------



## Molly0

Does anyone have any of those pearl pieces that are “rustic” looking?   You know, the ones that are usually large and “ringed” and are casually strung  on leather?  You always seem to see them in a beach shot & I love them!  I never see anything like that around here tho, but I love them and always  think of them in the summer. . .  ?


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Sakura has finished the long Blue Akoya & White Soufflé tin cup necklace & matching earrings for me!  I got the idea from BN on Pearl Guide.  I found some loose Blue Akoya & sent them to Sakura for her to create them for me.  I should receive them Saturday & I'm so excited!!!
> 
> View attachment 4151539


So pretty! You will get a lot of wear out of this set in summer.


----------



## suchi

Molly0 said:


> Does anyone have any of those pearl pieces that are “rustic” looking?   You know, the ones that are usually large and “ringed” and are casually strung  on leather?  You always seem to see them in a beach shot & I love them!  I never see anything like that around here tho, but I love them and always  think of them in the summer. . .  ?


Check Wen Pearls in Etsy. She has some in freshwater. Also Kamoka pearls have those, they call them Mana necklace and Mana bracelet. The Kamoka ones are very pretty. The clasp is made with mother of pearl. Their Tahitians are very nice.


----------



## Molly0

suchi said:


> Check Wen Pearls in Etsy. She has some in freshwater. Also Kamoka pearls have those, they call them Mana necklace and Mana bracelet. The Kamoka ones are very pretty. The clasp is made with mother of pearl. Their Tahitians are very nice.


Thanks for the info. 
I’m off to look them up. . .


----------



## bisbee

Molly0 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I’m off to look them up. . .


I just ordered one of those bracelets from Wen Pearls.  For $3.99 it’s worth trying!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> My duality necklace with a gold TOUS hold ring and Silueta pendant
> 
> View attachment 4151293


love it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Loving that necklace, SD!!





TXLVlove said:


> love it!



Thanks so much!  It's wonderful to be able to combine a necklace that I made with my TOUS items


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Sakura has finished the long Blue Akoya & White Soufflé tin cup necklace & matching earrings for me!  I got the idea from BN on Pearl Guide.  I found some loose Blue Akoya & sent them to Sakura for her to create them for me.  I should receive them Saturday & I'm so excited!!!
> 
> View attachment 4151539



Wow! Beautiful! Can't wait for your neck and ear shots


----------



## cdtracing

My necklace &  earrings were delivered today &  I am amazed at how good they look in real life!  I'm wearing them now &  wish I could capture their beauty in pics but can't seem to get the lighting right.   They are beautiful & Sakura did a wonderful job!!!  Here's the pics with them  doubled & at their long 49" length.


----------



## Molly0

cdtracing said:


> My necklace &  earrings were delivered today &  I am amazed at how good they look in real life!  I'm wearing them now &  wish I could capture their beauty in pics but can't seem to get the lighting right.   They are beautiful & Sakura did a wonderful job!!!  Here's the pics with them  doubled & at their long 49" length.
> View attachment 4152714
> View attachment 4152715


Wow!  Beautiful! 
Queen of the Sea!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> My necklace &  earrings were delivered today &  I am amazed at how good they look in real life!  I'm wearing them now &  wish I could capture their beauty in pics but can't seem to get the lighting right.   They are beautiful & Sakura did a wonderful job!!!  Here's the pics with them  doubled & at their long 49" length.
> View attachment 4152714
> View attachment 4152715


They look even more beautiful on your neck!!!!!
I think I need those earrings. Was it a regular listing or custom listing?


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> They look even more beautiful on your neck!!!!!
> I think I need those earrings. Was it a regular listing or custom listing?



It was custom.  I decided I needed a pair of earrings to go with the necklace, plus I can wear them with the blue akoya strand.  Sakura is so easy to work & collaborate with.  I'm waiting on a couple of strands of large baroque iridescent golden lavender pearls I ordered from Wen.  If they look as good as the pics, I'm sending them to Sakura to make me an 18 or 19" necklace &  possibly a matching bracelet.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> It was custom.  I decided I needed a pair of earrings to go with the necklace, plus I can wear them with the blue akoya strand.  Sakura is so easy to work & collaborate with.  I'm waiting on a couple of strands of large baroque iridescent golden lavender pearls I ordered from Wen.  If they look as good as the pics, I'm sending them to Sakura to make me an 18 or 19" necklace &  possibly a matching bracelet.


The design you chose is fabulous!!!


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> The design you chose is fabulous!!!


Thank you.  I can layer this with my Kojima Waterfall, my Soufflé necklace (also a Sakura creation), other long pearl necklaces I have, as well as my blue Akoya.  There are so many possibilities with this tin cup.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Thank you.  I can layer this with my Kojima Waterfall, my Soufflé necklace (also a Sakura creation), other long pearl necklaces I have, as well as my blue Akoya.  There are so many possibilities with this tin cup.


Yes it's very versatile. Perfect for layering or wearing on it's own.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> My necklace &  earrings were delivered today &  I am amazed at how good they look in real life!  I'm wearing them now &  wish I could capture their beauty in pics but can't seem to get the lighting right.   They are beautiful & Sakura did a wonderful job!!!  Here's the pics with them  doubled & at their long 49" length.
> View attachment 4152714
> View attachment 4152715



Truly beautiful tin cup and earrings! Love the doubling up with your PP Blue Akoya necklace


----------



## crystal_cat

I got these little grey pearls from Wen on Etsy. I was going to get them strung with knots but I think since they're so small of just adding a silver clasp and leaving as is. They're so pretty irl! [emoji7]


----------



## TXLVlove

Circle Tahitians today.  Just restrung.  Had to take one pearl to the jeweler to drill the knot out[emoji30]


----------



## Gourmetgal

Molly0 said:


> Does anyone have any of those pearl pieces that are “rustic” looking?   You know, the ones that are usually large and “ringed” and are casually strung  on leather?  You always seem to see them in a beach shot & I love them!  I never see anything like that around here tho, but I love them and always  think of them in the summer. . .  ?


Vincent Peach has very nice quality Tahitians strung on leather.


----------



## Junkenpo

Aloha ladies!

I've lurked more than posted in this thread, but I wanted to share my latest acquisition... these earrings.  They are 2nd hand and were sold to me as "tahitians" but I'm not familiar enough with pearls to say if that is correct.  The settings are stamped "18k" with a © and what looks like an M or W with a slash through it.  I can't really tell.  If anyone recognizes the maker's mark, let me know.  I'm adoring the size and the color more than I thought I would. I'm usually in yellow gold, but these are awesome.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Junkenpo said:


> Aloha ladies!
> 
> I've lurked more than posted in this thread, but I wanted to share my latest acquisition... these earrings.  They are 2nd hand and were sold to me as "tahitians" but I'm not familiar enough with pearls to say if that is correct.  The settings are stamped "18k" with a © and what looks like an M or W with a slash through it.  I can't really tell.  If anyone recognizes the maker's mark, let me know.  I'm adoring the size and the color more than I thought I would. I'm usually in yellow gold, but these are awesome.



These look beautiful


----------



## cdtracing

Junkenpo said:


> Aloha ladies!
> 
> I've lurked more than posted in this thread, but I wanted to share my latest acquisition... these earrings.  They are 2nd hand and were sold to me as "tahitians" but I'm not familiar enough with pearls to say if that is correct.  The settings are stamped "18k" with a © and what looks like an M or W with a slash through it.  I can't really tell.  If anyone recognizes the maker's mark, let me know.  I'm adoring the size and the color more than I thought I would. I'm usually in yellow gold, but these are awesome.


I'm not familiar with jeweler's mark but from the pics, they do look like Silvery Tahitians.  They're really nice size & the luster looks good.  I like em!


----------



## TXLVlove

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4153805
> 
> Circle Tahitians today.  Just restrung.  Had to take one pearl to the jeweler to drill the knot out[emoji30]


They have more luster than the pic shows.  I don't know how to take a good neck shot while tilting my chin, trying to find proper light, and holding a cell phone!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4153805
> 
> Circle Tahitians today.  Just restrung.  Had to take one pearl to the jeweler to drill the knot out[emoji30]


Those are very nice with a lot of character.  Love the silver orient!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> They have more luster than the pic shows.  I don't know how to take a good neck shot while tilting my chin, trying to find proper light, and holding a cell phone!



You need someone to help you with taking photos - someone with a good eye for capturing the light in the pearls. How about your sister?


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> You need someone to help you with taking photos - someone with a good eye for capturing the light in the pearls. How about your sister?


I wish!  She's in Calif. and I'm in TX!!!


----------



## suchi

Junkenpo said:


> Aloha ladies!
> 
> I've lurked more than posted in this thread, but I wanted to share my latest acquisition... these earrings.  They are 2nd hand and were sold to me as "tahitians" but I'm not familiar enough with pearls to say if that is correct.  The settings are stamped "18k" with a © and what looks like an M or W with a slash through it.  I can't really tell.  If anyone recognizes the maker's mark, let me know.  I'm adoring the size and the color more than I thought I would. I'm usually in yellow gold, but these are awesome.


Fantastic earrings. These are nice silvery green tahitians.


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4153805
> 
> Circle Tahitians today.  Just restrung.  Had to take one pearl to the jeweler to drill the knot out[emoji30]


I love circle tahitians! Yours look great!
I hear you on the neckshot trouble. I am never able to capture either any kind of color or luster while taking neckshots / earshots.


----------



## Joule

My goodness. You have all taken the pearl world by storm! Suchi and cdtracing have  become veritable mermaids with their new treasures...I'll have to step up my game.

So many beautiful new things. Still daydreaming of that perfect Tahitian strand, and now adding blue akoya drops to my list.


----------



## cdtracing

I have a couple of new additions to show everyone.  I had already bought the 36" length Waterfall from Kojima but I decided I wanted one that was longer so I bought the 40" length as well.  I also got a 35" strand of multi color baroque Tahitians from my friend, David Norman, when he was in town last week.  I told him I wanted the best luster he had in the longer length & he sent me this one.  It's very silvery with some golden, blues, & green overtones.  Luster is out of this world.  I'm quite pleased with it.  I still want to get a white & golden Waterfall necklace that Kojima had at Ruckus this year.  Hopefully, once Kojima has caught up on all the special orders from Ruckus, I can get them to make me one.
Here are some pics of the new stands along with the shorter Waterfall & my soufflé & blue Akoya tin cup from Sakura.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> I have a couple of new additions to show everyone.  I had already bought the 36" length Waterfall from Kojima but I decided I wanted one that was longer so I bought the 40" length as well.  I also got a 35" strand of multi color baroque Tahitians from my friend, David Norman, when he was in town last week.  I told him I wanted the best luster he had in the longer length & he sent me this one.  It's very silvery with some golden, blues, & green overtones.  Luster is out of this world.  I'm quite pleased with it.  I still want to get a white & golden Waterfall necklace that Kojima had at Ruckus this year.  Hopefully, once Kojima has caught up on all the special orders from Ruckus, I can get them to make me one.
> Here are some pics of the new stands along with the shorter Waterfall & my soufflé & blue Akoya tin cup from Sakura.
> View attachment 4156190
> View attachment 4156191
> View attachment 4156192
> View attachment 4156193


Wow!  Those T's look like Christmas ornaments!  Beautiful.  Need neck shots...please!!!


----------



## piosavsfan

For those of you who have bought Tahitian strands from Cees, what is the price range like for them?


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> I have a couple of new additions to show everyone.  I had already bought the 36" length Waterfall from Kojima but I decided I wanted one that was longer so I bought the 40" length as well.  I also got a 35" strand of multi color baroque Tahitians from my friend, David Norman, when he was in town last week.  I told him I wanted the best luster he had in the longer length & he sent me this one.  It's very silvery with some golden, blues, & green overtones.  Luster is out of this world.  I'm quite pleased with it.  I still want to get a white & golden Waterfall necklace that Kojima had at Ruckus this year.  Hopefully, once Kojima has caught up on all the special orders from Ruckus, I can get them to make me one.
> Here are some pics of the new stands along with the shorter Waterfall & my soufflé & blue Akoya tin cup from Sakura.
> View attachment 4156190
> View attachment 4156191
> View attachment 4156192
> View attachment 4156193


Those tahitians


----------



## suchi

piosavsfan said:


> For those of you who have bought Tahitian strands from Cees, what is the price range like for them?


When I purchased the range was between $550-$1650, with quite a no. of strands at $750. Quite reasonable for the quality and size. But you will get loose strand. You have to string and arrange for clasp yourself.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> I have a couple of new additions to show everyone.  I had already bought the 36" length Waterfall from Kojima but I decided I wanted one that was longer so I bought the 40" length as well.  I also got a 35" strand of multi color baroque Tahitians from my friend, David Norman, when he was in town last week.  I told him I wanted the best luster he had in the longer length & he sent me this one.  It's very silvery with some golden, blues, & green overtones.  Luster is out of this world.  I'm quite pleased with it.  I still want to get a white & golden Waterfall necklace that Kojima had at Ruckus this year.  Hopefully, once Kojima has caught up on all the special orders from Ruckus, I can get them to make me one.
> Here are some pics of the new stands along with the shorter Waterfall & my soufflé & blue Akoya tin cup from Sakura.
> View attachment 4156190
> View attachment 4156191
> View attachment 4156192
> View attachment 4156193



WOW!! Everything is beautiful and those Tahitians are TDF


----------



## cdtracing

Thank you ladies!!  Here's an outside pic in natural light  of the Tahitian strand with my blue Akoya/Soufflé tin cup & earrings.  It's hot as all get out so I'm wearing a sundress.  They're showing up silvery in the pic but so are the blue Akoya.


----------



## Babyblue033

Back with newly strung (3rd and final time!) Thitian from Cees and a better picture showing their colors.



Had so much fun putting this together, I bought a lavender keshi necklace to mix it with my smaller lavender FWP to make a custom necklace. Will come back with pictures once done.

@cdtracing, I LOVE the waterfall necklace and bought a 36" one myself. It's been the perfect necklace to wear during the summer, altho I also wished it was a bit longer. Jealous you got a 40" one! What a cool versatile piece it is, I love how easy it is to throw it on with everything.


----------



## cdtracing

Babyblue033 said:


> Back with newly strung (3rd and final time!) Thitian from Cees and a better picture showing their colors.
> View attachment 4157240
> 
> 
> Had so much fun putting this together, I bought a lavender keshi necklace to mix it with my smaller lavender FWP to make a custom necklace. Will come back with pictures once done.
> 
> @cdtracing, I LOVE the waterfall necklace and bought a 36" one myself. It's been the perfect necklace to wear during the summer, altho I also wished it was a bit longer. Jealous you got a 40" one! What a cool versatile piece it is, I love how easy it is to throw it on with everything.


WOW!!  Your Cees strand looks awesome!!  I love the colors & luster!
Thank  you on the Waterfall.  Yes, they are wonderful for layering, especially in these hot summer months.  Keep checking their site because another one will pop up. I want another one with GSS mixed in.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Babyblue033 said:


> Back with newly strung (3rd and final time!) Thitian from Cees and a better picture showing their colors.
> View attachment 4157240
> 
> 
> Had so much fun putting this together, I bought a lavender keshi necklace to mix it with my smaller lavender FWP to make a custom necklace. Will come back with pictures once done.
> 
> @cdtracing, I LOVE the waterfall necklace and bought a 36" one myself. It's been the perfect necklace to wear during the summer, altho I also wished it was a bit longer. Jealous you got a 40" one! What a cool versatile piece it is, I love how easy it is to throw it on with everything.



Beautiful and great length! So what will happen to the extra pearls?


----------



## cdtracing

It's Waterfall day paired with my new octopus Tahitian pendant with blue diamond eyes. The Tahitian has a very blue orient.  I got this from the same Etsy seller that made my White SS with green diamond eyes octopus pendant.  These are great pendants because they are also enhancers!!


----------



## Bostonjetset

cdtracing said:


> It's Waterfall day paired with my new octopus Tahitian pendant with blue diamond eyes. The Tahitian has a very blue orient.  I got this from the same Etsy seller that made my White SS with green diamond eyes octopus pendant.  These are great pendants because they are also enhancers!!
> View attachment 4158357
> View attachment 4158358



Fabulous!!!  The waterfalls are so unique and that octopus is adorable. I would actually love that as a brooch.


----------



## cdtracing

Bostonjetset said:


> Fabulous!!!  The waterfalls are so unique and that octopus is adorable. I would actually love that as a brooch.


I'm sure Thomas can make this into a brooch if it's possible.  He's on Etsy & is very accommodating.  Here's the link to his shop.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/637053...nt&ref=sr_gallery-5-26&organic_search_click=1

 I have 2 of these pendant/enhancers.  My other one is with a white SS & green diamond eyes.


----------



## Bostonjetset

cdtracing said:


> I'm sure Thomas can make this into a brooch if it's possible.  He's on Etsy & is very accommodating.  Here's the link to his shop.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/63705350/sterling-silver-octopus-pendant-with?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=Octopus pearl pendant&ref=sr_gallery-5-26&organic_search_click=1
> 
> I have 2 of these pendant/enhancers.  My other one is with a white SS & green diamond eyes.


Thanks for the link!  I'll check it out


----------



## aerinha

suchi said:


> When I purchased the range was between $550-$1650, with quite a no. of strands at $750. Quite reasonable for the quality and size. But you will get loose strand. You have to string and arrange for clasp yourself.



How do you buy from them?  The site looks like just a bunch of pics with no prices or buy buttons.


----------



## suchi

aerinha said:


> How do you buy from them?  The site looks like just a bunch of pics with no prices or buy buttons.


Mail him at 
cees@amsterdampearls.com

He is also active in FB and IG.


----------



## suchi

I am on a beach vacation. I just took my CC keshi necklace with me. The colors came out soft and beautiful today.


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> Thank you ladies!!  Here's an outside pic in natural light  of the Tahitian strand with my blue Akoya/Soufflé tin cup & earrings.  It's hot as all get out so I'm wearing a sundress.  They're showing up silvery in the pic but so are the blue Akoya.
> View attachment 4157120


STUNNING!
The tin cup is TDF!!!


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> STUNNING!
> The tin cup is TDF!!!


Thanks, SQ.  I'm really enjoying wearing it.  It's so versatile & goes with so many things!


----------



## clairejune

Here’s my Tahitian pearl strand and earrings. They have a lavender overtone which is hard sometimes to capture. I love how pearls can be worn with absolutely everything!


----------



## cdtracing

clairejune said:


> Here’s my Tahitian pearl strand and earrings. They have a lavender overtone which is hard sometimes to capture. I love how pearls can be worn with absolutely everything!
> View attachment 4163933
> View attachment 4163934


These are beautiful!  Yes, Tahitians can be worn with anything!


----------



## clairejune

cdtracing said:


> These are beautiful!  Yes, Tahitians can be worn with anything!


Thankyou, cdtracing!


----------



## suchi

clairejune said:


> Here’s my Tahitian pearl strand and earrings. They have a lavender overtone which is hard sometimes to capture. I love how pearls can be worn with absolutely everything!
> View attachment 4163933
> View attachment 4163934


Love your Tahitians. I haven't seen lavender overtones in tahitians before.


----------



## suchi

My CC square pearl necklace came, along with the Pearlescence studs and the loot from druzydesigns. Absolutely love everything. 
The CC necklace is instant love. The size is wearable i.e. not too big and the colors even popped in my office lights. Here is a picture of the necklace.


----------



## clairejune

suchi said:


> Love your Tahitians. I haven't seen lavender overtones in tahitians before.


Thank you! Lavender is the best way to describe the overtone. It’s a mix between cool and warm, maybe a variation of pastel Aubergine?


----------



## ImustShop

Newly acquired blue-grey Akoya pearls!


----------



## clairejune

ImustShop said:


> View attachment 4164889
> 
> 
> Newly acquired blue-grey Akoya pearls!


Those are stunning! How dreamy and soft.


----------



## ImustShop

clairejune said:


> Those are stunning! How dreamy and soft.



Thank you. They are lovely [emoji2]


----------



## suchi

ImustShop said:


> View attachment 4164889
> 
> 
> Newly acquired blue-grey Akoya pearls!


Beautiful! What size are they?


----------



## ImustShop

suchi said:


> Beautiful! What size are they?



9-9.5mm. Thanks


----------



## suchi

Didn't have the time to make a necklace so made these stretch bracelets with the stuff from druzydesigns. Will wear these for now till my daughter allows me time to sit and make a necklace combining everything.


----------



## cdtracing

ImustShop said:


> View attachment 4164889
> 
> 
> Newly acquired blue-grey Akoya pearls!


They're beautiful!  I love how they glow!


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Didn't have the time to make a necklace so made these stretch bracelets with the stuff from druzydesigns. Will wear these for now till my daughter allows me time to sit and make a necklace combining everything.


Nice work on the bracelets, Suchi!!  It's tough to sit & take the time to string a necklace when you have a little one!


----------



## SmokieDragon

ImustShop said:


> View attachment 4164889
> 
> 
> Newly acquired blue-grey Akoya pearls!



Beautiful!


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Didn't have the time to make a necklace so made these stretch bracelets with the stuff from druzydesigns. Will wear these for now till my daughter allows me time to sit and make a necklace combining everything.



Lovely! You can wear them as a stack


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Nice work on the bracelets, Suchi!!  It's tough to sit & take the time to string a necklace when you have a little one!


So true. Plus advantage of bracelet is that I can see the pearls. Druzydesigns also sent something as a gift, maybe a shell. I don't know what it is.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> So true. Plus advantage of bracelet is that I can see the pearls. Druzydesigns also sent something as a gift, maybe a shell. I don't know what it is.


That's a fossilized shell of extinct sea creatures called Ammonites. The color play you see is called Ammolite & is a prized gemstone.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> That's a fossilized shell of extinct sea creatures called Ammonites. The color play you see is called Ammolite & is a prized gemstone.


Wow thanks Cdtracing. I will keep it safely.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I wore my tin cup bracelet today.


----------



## cdtracing

MahoganyQT said:


> I wore my tin cup bracelet today.
> View attachment 4165238


Beautiful!!  Tin cups  are so comfortable to wear.  In fact, I'm wearing my SS tin cup because it's so hot & humid today!  Your bracelet looks fabulous on you!!


----------



## TXLVlove

Miss all my pearly friends!  I'm back at school and have no time for anything! I try to check the thread daily because I do love seeing all your treasures.


----------



## clairejune

I like to wear these together as a  set. The necklace is made of 22k, little purple sapphire briolets here and there, and tiny Keshi pearls. The bracelet is made of 22k findings with baroque south sea pearls.


----------



## suchi

clairejune said:


> I like to wear these together as a  set. The necklace is made of 22k, little purple sapphire briolets here and there, and tiny Keshi pearls. The bracelet is made of 22k findings with baroque south sea pearls.


Very cool! Love the set.


----------



## clairejune

suchi said:


> Very cool! Love the set.


Hey thanks suchi!


----------



## SmokieDragon

clairejune said:


> I like to wear these together as a  set. The necklace is made of 22k, little purple sapphire briolets here and there, and tiny Keshi pearls. The bracelet is made of 22k findings with baroque south sea pearls.



The luster on that bracelet is amazing!


----------



## cdtracing

clairejune said:


> I like to wear these together as a  set. The necklace is made of 22k, little purple sapphire briolets here and there, and tiny Keshi pearls. The bracelet is made of 22k findings with baroque south sea pearls.



This is an awesome looking set!!!  I love the the luster of your SS bracelet!  What mm size are the pearls?


----------



## clairejune

cdtracing said:


> This is an awesome looking set!!!  I love the the luster of your SS bracelet!  What mm size are the pearls?


Thank you, smokeydragon and cdtracing! I would estimate the sizes to range between 11-13 maybe? That’s about the biggest I can wear on my wrist with ease.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Got these yesterday - a GSSP charm bracelet and a pair of WSSP studs


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Got these yesterday - a GSSP charm bracelet and a pair of WSSP studs
> 
> View attachment 4167851
> View attachment 4167852
> View attachment 4167853


Beautiful! That bracelet is fun!


----------



## Izzybet

I have inherited these pearls. At first we thought they were just costume jewellery but the jeweller said they are salt water pearls from the 1930’s. 
They have been restrung with knots and a new clasp fitted. The clasp is not the prettiest so I will look for something better eventually. 
These would have been my grandmothers and then my mum had them but they have been in her jewellery box for the last 40 years! 
They were rather dirty so a soapy bath and a clean up with a soft brush and I think they are a million times better.


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Beautiful! That bracelet is fun!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Izzybet said:


> but they have been in her jewellery box for the last 40 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4167891
> View attachment 4167894



That's a long time to be kept away! That's great that you've rescued them and given them a new lease of life


----------



## clairejune

Here is another set, I think these freshwater pearls are around 7.5, 8 or 8.5mm, but I tend not to remember sizes very well. Bracelet is ‘freshdama’ from pearl paradise and the strands I bought from another well liked vendor. They were listed as gem quality due to luster. Just a few are not as perfectly round as the bracelet. I’ve loved the luster on them. I restrung them with matching clasps.


----------



## clairejune

Izzybet said:


> I have inherited these pearls. At first we thought they were just costume jewellery but the jeweller said they are salt water pearls from the 1930’s.
> They have been restrung with knots and a new clasp fitted. The clasp is not the prettiest so I will look for something better eventually.
> These would have been my grandmothers and then my mum had them but they have been in her jewellery box for the last 40 years!
> They were rather dirty so a soapy bath and a clean up with a soft brush and I think they are a million times better.
> 
> View attachment 4167891
> View attachment 4167894


Really pretty! They have a lovely life!


----------



## clairejune

also, just for fun, I’m sharing these super shaggy shoulder dusters which I wire wrapped with gold fill wire, gold beads, tiny faceted peridot beads and tiny freshwater pearls. The top large ones are ‘onion’ freshwater pearls. These actually took me a very long time to make and they are on the heavy side, but they make a fun statement. It started with these adorable peridot beads. I had to find a way to make them into something. A necklace would have been way too small on me...


----------



## SmokieDragon

clairejune said:


> Here is another set, I think these freshwater pearls are around 7.5, 8 or 8.5mm, but I tend not to remember sizes very well. Bracelet is ‘freshdama’ from pearl paradise and the strands I bought from another well liked vendor. They were listed as gem quality due to luster. Just a few are not as perfectly round as the bracelet. I’ve loved the luster on them. I restrung them with matching clasps.



These are beautiful! I have to say that even though your bracelet is freshadama with round pearls, the gem quality pearls have better luster  Wow! I just love multi-coloured freshwaters


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Got these yesterday - a GSSP charm bracelet and a pair of WSSP studs
> 
> View attachment 4167851
> View attachment 4167852
> View attachment 4167853


Love them, SD!!!!  That bracelet is so cool & upbeat!!!


----------



## clairejune

SmokieDragon said:


> These are beautiful! I have to say that even though your bracelet is freshadama with round pearls, the gem quality pearls have better luster  Wow! I just love multi-coloured freshwaters


Awe, thanks!! I just love freshies too. So many looks and styles to be had, and the good quality ones have a wonderful beauty all thier own.


----------



## cdtracing

Izzybet said:


> I have inherited these pearls. At first we thought they were just costume jewellery but the jeweller said they are salt water pearls from the 1930’s.
> They have been restrung with knots and a new clasp fitted. The clasp is not the prettiest so I will look for something better eventually.
> These would have been my grandmothers and then my mum had them but they have been in her jewellery box for the last 40 years!
> They were rather dirty so a soapy bath and a clean up with a soft brush and I think they are a million times better.
> 
> View attachment 4167891
> View attachment 4167894


 They're lovely!  It's so nice to see someone bring these babies out & appreciates them instead of leaving them in the dark.  Enjoy them.  They're a classic graduated strand.


----------



## cdtracing

clairejune said:


> also, just for fun, I’m sharing these super shaggy shoulder dusters which I wire wrapped with gold fill wire, gold beads, tiny faceted peridot beads and tiny freshwater pearls. The top large ones are ‘onion’ freshwater pearls. These actually took me a very long time to make and they are on the heavy side, but they make a fun statement. It started with these adorable peridot beads. I had to find a way to make them into something. A necklace would have been way too small on me...


Wowza!!!  Those are unique & very eye catching!!  Love the look.  Mod shot please!


----------



## Izzybet

SmokieDragon said:


> That's a long time to be kept away! That's great that you've rescued them and given them a new lease of life





clairejune said:


> Really pretty! They have a lovely life!





cdtracing said:


> They're lovely!  It's so nice to see someone bring these babies out & appreciates them instead of leaving them in the dark.  Enjoy them.  They're a classic graduated strand.



Thank you all [emoji16] 

CdTracing I will now refer to them as a graduated strand, as I had just been calling them the old pearl necklace!


----------



## clairejune

SmokieDragon said:


> Got these yesterday - a GSSP charm bracelet and a pair of WSSP studs
> 
> View attachment 4167851
> View attachment 4167852
> View attachment 4167853


How did I miss this lol! I love the fun spirit of it. Must be not only beautiful to wear, but tactile too! What a fabulous bracelet to wear out to a party.


----------



## TXLVlove

clairejune said:


> Here is another set, I think these freshwater pearls are around 7.5, 8 or 8.5mm, but I tend not to remember sizes very well. Bracelet is ‘freshdama’ from pearl paradise and the strands I bought from another well liked vendor. They were listed as gem quality due to luster. Just a few are not as perfectly round as the bracelet. I’ve loved the luster on them. I restrung them with matching clasps.


Your double strand is beautiful.  I fell in love with the multicolored FWP as well.  I can't wait for fall to pull them out!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Got these yesterday - a GSSP charm bracelet and a pair of WSSP studs
> 
> View attachment 4167851
> View attachment 4167852
> View attachment 4167853


That bracelet!!! So pretty.


----------



## suchi

clairejune said:


> Here is another set, I think these freshwater pearls are around 7.5, 8 or 8.5mm, but I tend not to remember sizes very well. Bracelet is ‘freshdama’ from pearl paradise and the strands I bought from another well liked vendor. They were listed as gem quality due to luster. Just a few are not as perfectly round as the bracelet. I’ve loved the luster on them. I restrung them with matching clasps.


Absolutely gorgeous! I love that necklace. Luster is amazing.
Hmm I need a multicolor strand now.


----------



## cdtracing

So...tonight, my son wanted to take me out to dinner at a Korean steak restaurant so I wore my Tahitian &  South Sea ombré strands, Kojjima Waterfall necklace, South Sea diamond earrings & Tahitian/Sapphire ring.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> So...tonight, my son wanted to take me out to dinner at a Korean steak restaurant so I wore my Tahitian &  South Sea ombré strands, Kojjima Waterfall necklace, South Sea diamond earrings & Tahitian/Sapphire ring.
> View attachment 4168504
> View attachment 4168505


Beautiful!


----------



## clairejune

cdtracing said:


> Wowza!!!  Those are unique & very eye catching!!  Love the look.  Mod shot please!


Thankyou!!! Here are some modeling shots.


----------



## clairejune

cdtracing said:


> So...tonight, my son wanted to take me out to dinner at a Korean steak restaurant so I wore my Tahitian &  South Sea ombré strands, Kojjima Waterfall necklace, South Sea diamond earrings & Tahitian/Sapphire ring.
> View attachment 4168504
> View attachment 4168505


You look AMAZING! What a wonderful, dramatic and luscious look. Like a Queen!


----------



## clairejune

TXLVlove said:


> Your double strand is beautiful.  I fell in love with the multicolored FWP as well.  I can't wait for fall to pull them out!


Thankyou! You are right, they look wonderful in the fall and in Spring too, but Fall especially.


----------



## suchi

clairejune said:


> Thankyou!!! Here are some modeling shots.


Spectacular!!!! Specially love with your black top.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Beautiful!





clairejune said:


> You look AMAZING! What a wonderful, dramatic and luscious look. Like a Queen!



Thank you Suchi & Clairejune!!!  I love these ombré  strands!!  I always feel better when I'm wearing pearls!!


----------



## cdtracing

clairejune said:


> Thankyou!!! Here are some modeling shots.


Those look fantastic!!!  Great statement earrings!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Pearls and plaid today. I love this look!


----------



## cdtracing

MahoganyQT said:


> Pearls and plaid today. I love this look!
> View attachment 4168838


I love the look, too, MQT!!


----------



## clairejune

Thank you so much, @suchi and @cdtracing. It seems I have 3 of pearl jewelry styles...the first is classic and most elegant, second is pearls in gold in vintage/antiqur jewelry, and the third is the statement look with freshwater pearls, usually with wire wrap.


----------



## clairejune

MahoganyQT said:


> Pearls and plaid today. I love this look!
> View attachment 4168838


Looks great together!  That Tin cup style really works so well on you too.


----------



## clairejune

Here’s my contribution for the day...silver blue south sea pearl with 18k and 22k.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Love them, SD!!!!  That bracelet is so cool & upbeat!!!





clairejune said:


> How did I miss this lol! I love the fun spirit of it. Must be not only beautiful to wear, but tactile too! What a fabulous bracelet to wear out to a party.





TXLVlove said:


> That bracelet!!! So pretty.



Thanks so much, ladies! I was so thrilled when I saw so many of these bracelets at the shop. I think I squealed with delight


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> So...tonight, my son wanted to take me out to dinner at a Korean steak restaurant so I wore my Tahitian &  South Sea ombré strands, Kojjima Waterfall necklace, South Sea diamond earrings & Tahitian/Sapphire ring.
> View attachment 4168504
> View attachment 4168505



Beautiful! And you found the perfect top to complement your pearls


----------



## SmokieDragon

clairejune said:


> Thankyou!!! Here are some modeling shots.



Now this is what I call a shoulder duster  Beautiful


----------



## SmokieDragon

clairejune said:


> Here’s my contribution for the day...silver blue south sea pearl with 18k and 22k.



Lovely!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful! And you found the perfect top to complement your pearls


Thanks, SD.  The top is a sleeveless tunic by Alfani.  I love their tops but always wait for them to go on sale so I don't pay full retail.  I also bought the white with blue in the same pattern.  They're so comfortable to wear!


----------



## cdtracing

clairejune said:


> Here’s my contribution for the day...silver blue south sea pearl with 18k and 22k.


Gogeous!!  Fabulous luster!  Sometimes, all it takes is a great pendant &  earrings!


----------



## vintagefinds

So I don't have any pearls. Or really any jewelry for that matter, because I'm a traditionalist who thinks jewelry, nice jewelry at least, should be bought from a loved one as a gift with a husband who refuses to pick out gifts (he's perfect in nearly every other way, though, so I'll keep him, I guess). I have wanted pearls for months now but all the hinting in the world, nor a birthday and anniversary passing has done a thing. So do you think it's acceptable for a woman to buy her own pearls? I can't buy myself the traditional white akoya double strand I covet, that's a shade too far for me, but I was thinking a lavender strand or multi-color strand is nontraditional and inexpensive enough I can justify it in my mind. Is purepearl a good website to purchase from?


----------



## suchi

vintagefinds said:


> So I don't have any pearls. Or really any jewelry for that matter, because I'm a traditionalist who thinks jewelry, nice jewelry at least, should be bought from a loved one as a gift with a husband who refuses to pick out gifts (he's perfect in nearly every other way, though, so I'll keep him, I guess). I have wanted pearls for months now but all the hinting in the world, nor a birthday and anniversary passing has done a thing. So do you think it's acceptable for a woman to buy her own pearls? I can't buy myself the traditional white akoya double strand I covet, that's a shade too far for me, but I was thinking a lavender strand or multi-color strand is nontraditional and inexpensive enough I can justify it in my mind. Is purepearl a good website to purchase from?


I hear you in the anti jewelry husband scene. Mine is the same (in 4 years of marriage and 4 years of being together before marriage, I have received a laptop from him). I buy all my jewelry myself. Once I purchased a metallic lavender pearl strand from pearls of joy and told hubby that it's my birthday gift so reimburse me hehe. He wasn't pleased.
Purepearls is a good vendor. Also look at pearl paradise, pearls of joy, kojima pearls. Sakura pearls and Kongs pearls in Etsy is also good.


----------



## cdtracing

vintagefinds said:


> So I don't have any pearls. Or really any jewelry for that matter, because I'm a traditionalist who thinks jewelry, nice jewelry at least, should be bought from a loved one as a gift with a husband who refuses to pick out gifts (he's perfect in nearly every other way, though, so I'll keep him, I guess). I have wanted pearls for months now but all the hinting in the world, nor a birthday and anniversary passing has done a thing. So do you think it's acceptable for a woman to buy her own pearls? I can't buy myself the traditional white akoya double strand I covet, that's a shade too far for me, but I was thinking a lavender strand or multi-color strand is nontraditional and inexpensive enough I can justify it in my mind. Is purepearl a good website to purchase from?


Yes, it's perfectly acceptable to buy your own pearls.  My hubby has excellent taste in jewelry & has gifted me with many beautiful pearls as it's my birthstone.  But as the years have passed, he says he's run out of ideas especially since he likes very unique pieces.  He does great when we are out shopping together &  picks out some amazing pieces, but due to his job, we don't get to shop together as much as we use to.  Now he just says "_go pick out something you love & let me know what I bought you_".   LOL it works out for both of us....I get what I want & he doesn't have to go shopping as soon as he gets back from a business trip.

Suchi has given you some great reputable sellers to shop for pearls with.  Pearl Source & Pearl Paradise is having their summer sale right now.


----------



## clairejune

Thank you all for the kind compliments on the shoulder duster earrings and on the SS pendant and necklace set!


----------



## clairejune

vintagefinds said:


> So I don't have any pearls. Or really any jewelry for that matter, because I'm a traditionalist who thinks jewelry, nice jewelry at least, should be bought from a loved one as a gift with a husband who refuses to pick out gifts (he's perfect in nearly every other way, though, so I'll keep him, I guess). I have wanted pearls for months now but all the hinting in the world, nor a birthday and anniversary passing has done a thing. So do you think it's acceptable for a woman to buy her own pearls? I can't buy myself the traditional white akoya double strand I covet, that's a shade too far for me, but I was thinking a lavender strand or multi-color strand is nontraditional and inexpensive enough I can justify it in my mind. Is purepearl a good website to purchase from?


I think it’s perfectly  fine to buy some pearls for yourself. They are something which you have wanted and there is no reason why you shouldn’t have some to love,  enjoy, and to make you feel beautiful. If I had a spouse who didn’t understand my love for them, I would definitely buy my own.  It sounds like you’ve gone long enough without them! I’m hoping that you get some! Pearl paradise is great, along with the other vendors mentioned, and they have white and other colors of  ‘freshdama’ ( very high quality, round freshwater pearls which can look very much like Akoya pearls. ) They can put together a double strand for you, or you could buy one, and later send it back to have another strand matched  for a double strand. You would still get a look which you might love, and it’s not crossing that line that you mentioned. A great thing about freshwater pearls is that they are mostly non nucleated, except the very large ones, which means that they are almost all nacre, more like a natural pearl.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> So...tonight, my son wanted to take me out to dinner at a Korean steak restaurant so I wore my Tahitian &  South Sea ombré strands, Kojjima Waterfall necklace, South Sea diamond earrings & Tahitian/Sapphire ring.
> View attachment 4168504
> View attachment 4168505


Every time I see your ombre necklaces I think they were definitely worth waiting for!  Is your waterfall necklace heavy?


----------



## TXLVlove

vintagefinds said:


> So I don't have any pearls. Or really any jewelry for that matter, because I'm a traditionalist who thinks jewelry, nice jewelry at least, should be bought from a loved one as a gift with a husband who refuses to pick out gifts (he's perfect in nearly every other way, though, so I'll keep him, I guess). I have wanted pearls for months now but all the hinting in the world, nor a birthday and anniversary passing has done a thing. So do you think it's acceptable for a woman to buy her own pearls? I can't buy myself the traditional white akoya double strand I covet, that's a shade too far for me, but I was thinking a lavender strand or multi-color strand is nontraditional and inexpensive enough I can justify it in my mind. Is purepearl a good website to purchase from?


My husband loves pearls on me.  He actually gets a bit put out if I purchase them myself but I still do.  He knows every strand and the names I call them!  Sakura can make you a double strand of FWP that would look comparable to AKOYA at a much lower cost.  She is on ETSY.  She is quick to respond and is very helpful.  Several of the girls on this thread have purchased items from her and have had her do custom work.  Take a look at her site and you will be amazed at the selection.  My first purchase from her was a strand of 10-11mm FWP.  When I opened the box I literally said , "Holy Crap!, They're huge!"  I get so many compliments on that strand.  They are  satisfying my craving for SSP at the moment.  Pearls are addicting so just jump in!


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> I hear you in the anti jewelry husband scene. Mine is the same (in 4 years of marriage and 4 years of being together before marriage, I have received a laptop from him). I buy all my jewelry myself. Once I purchased a metallic lavender pearl strand from pearls of joy and told hubby that it's my birthday gift so reimburse me hehe. He wasn't pleased.
> Purepearls is a good vendor. Also look at pearl paradise, pearls of joy, kojima pearls. Sakura pearls and Kongs pearls in Etsy is also good.


This is too funny...laptop!  My dad bought my mom a stock pot one year for her birthday and I'm sure there were words...after that he always gave us money to go out and get her something!


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> This is too funny...laptop!  My dad bought my mom a stock pot one year for her birthday and I'm sure there were words...after that he always gave us money to go out and get her something!


Yeah my husband acts deaf when it comes to jewelry gifts. Blind and deaf. 
Except for heavy 22k gold pieces which he considers investment (which I don't like sadly).


----------



## SmokieDragon

vintagefinds said:


> So I don't have any pearls. Or really any jewelry for that matter, because I'm a traditionalist who thinks jewelry, nice jewelry at least, should be bought from a loved one as a gift with a husband who refuses to pick out gifts (he's perfect in nearly every other way, though, so I'll keep him, I guess). I have wanted pearls for months now but all the hinting in the world, nor a birthday and anniversary passing has done a thing. So do you think it's acceptable for a woman to buy her own pearls? I can't buy myself the traditional white akoya double strand I covet, that's a shade too far for me, but I was thinking a lavender strand or multi-color strand is nontraditional and inexpensive enough I can justify it in my mind. Is purepearl a good website to purchase from?



I think Sakura on Etsy and Pearl Paradise are the best sites. Most of my pieces came from these 2 sites. I have bought all my pearls myself and I'm ok with that


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Every time I see your ombre necklaces I think they were definitely worth waiting for!  Is your waterfall necklace heavy?


Thanks, TXLV! They were definitely worth the wait.  No, not at all. The waterfall is very comfortable on the neck.


----------



## Shine_bright

clairejune said:


> also, just for fun, I’m sharing these super shaggy shoulder dusters which I wire wrapped with gold fill wire, gold beads, tiny faceted peridot beads and tiny freshwater pearls. The top large ones are ‘onion’ freshwater pearls. These actually took me a very long time to make and they are on the heavy side, but they make a fun statement. It started with these adorable peridot beads. I had to find a way to make them into something. A necklace would have been way too small on me...



These are amazing! How I hope I’m as talented as you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Golden and White SSP Tin Cup and FW pearl earring extension


----------



## clairejune

Shine_bright said:


> These are amazing! How I hope I’m as talented as you!


Thank you! These are not that hard to make....It just takes a little practice with wire and pliers....and some patience!


----------



## clairejune

This is a gold filled wire wrapped pearl necklace which I could not make...I bought it from an art gallery and it was love at first sight. The wire and pearls seem lyrical to me, like music notes drifting through clouds. These are not the best pictures but y’all get the idea. I wanted to buy matching earrings from the artist, but she had moved away by the time I returned.


----------



## SmokieDragon

clairejune said:


> This is a gold filled wire wrapped pearl necklace which I could not make...I bought it from an art gallery and it was love at first sight. The wire and pearls seem lyrical to me, like music notes drifting through clouds. These are not the best pictures but y’all get the idea. I wanted to buy matching earrings from the artist, but she had moved away by the time I returned.



So beautiful and unique!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Golden and White SSP Tin Cup and FW pearl earring extension


Love it, SD.  Your tin cup is KILLER!!


----------



## cdtracing

clairejune said:


> This is a gold filled wire wrapped pearl necklace which I could not make...I bought it from an art gallery and it was love at first sight. The wire and pearls seem lyrical to me, like music notes drifting through clouds. These are not the best pictures but y’all get the idea. I wanted to buy matching earrings from the artist, but she had moved away by the time I returned.


This is so beautiful & unique!!  I love how it lays on your neck!!!!


----------



## clairejune

Thankyou so much, @SmokieDragon and @cdtracing !


----------



## clairejune

SmokieDragon said:


> Golden and White SSP Tin Cup and FW pearl earring extension


I love your tin cup! What luscious pearls and the colors are wonderful on you!

I’ve slways wanted golden pearls, but I know I would probably need the right overtone for them to go with my skin. I’m not sure which overtone that would be...


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Love it, SD.  Your tin cup is KILLER!!



Thanks so much!  I am very thankful to have Edward Kong South Sea Pearl so close to my home in Malaysia



clairejune said:


> I love your tin cup! What luscious pearls and the colors are wonderful on you!
> 
> I’ve slways wanted golden pearls, but I know I would probably need the right overtone for them to go with my skin. I’m not sure which overtone that would be...



Thanks so much!  It sounds like you need to try some GSSP to see which overtone works for you


----------



## clairejune

These are Akoya pearls, a color between blue and pistachio, which my son got me for Mother’s Day a few years ago.


----------



## TXLVlove

clairejune said:


> These are Akoya pearls, a color between blue and pistachio, which my son got me for Mother’s Day a few years ago.


beautiful!  I'm on the hunt for pistachio pearls.


----------



## cdtracing

clairejune said:


> These are Akoya pearls, a color between blue and pistachio, which my son got me for Mother’s Day a few years ago.


Gorgeous luster!  I love pistachio pearls!


----------



## clairejune

cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous luster!  I love pistachio pearls!


Thank you so much, @cdtracing and @TXLVlove ! These are an inbetween color, not fully pistachio, but not fully blue. It’s very interesting. I think the unusual color made them quite affordable for him! I’m with you both though, pistachio pearls are so amazing!


----------



## SmokieDragon

clairejune said:


> These are Akoya pearls, a color between blue and pistachio, which my son got me for Mother’s Day a few years ago.



Beautiful! So round and amazing luster


----------



## SmokieDragon

Kojima is having a sale until 1 September. 18% off with code NEWPEARLME


----------



## clairejune

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful! So round and amazing luster


Thank you so much!


----------



## clairejune

SmokieDragon said:


> Kojima is having a sale until 1 September. 18% off with code NEWPEARLME


Ooh, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Kojima is having a sale until 1 September. 18% off with code NEWPEARLME


You are dangerous!


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> You are dangerous!


+1, specially when I am obsessing about jade and thinking about starting a jade fund.


----------



## suchi

The Tahitian keshi studs in kojima site are really cute.


----------



## piosavsfan

SmokieDragon said:


> Kojima is having a sale until 1 September. 18% off with code NEWPEARLME


Thanks! I got this necklace I've been looking at for a little while!


----------



## clairejune

piosavsfan said:


> Thanks! I got this necklace I've been looking at for a little while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4173183
> View attachment 4173185


Omg, that was my favorite! Congratulations! That’s going to be a GREAT necklace!!!! It is such a wonderful, lusciously tactile, modern take on a classic.


----------



## clairejune

suchi said:


> +1, specially when I am obsessing about jade and thinking about starting a jade fund.


Sigh.... exactly! I ended up buying a jade ring, but wow, what a conflict of desires between jade and pearls!


----------



## suchi

clairejune said:


> Sigh.... exactly! I ended up buying a jade ring, but wow, what a conflict of desires between jade and pearls!


I am resisting the kojima sale....till now.


----------



## cdtracing

I love SOC necklace so much but even with the sale, I cannot justify the expense right now.  I have spent way too much on pearls over the past 3 months.  I'm still on the hunt for a few extra large golden pinkish iridescent baroque soufflé pearls to finish a necklace with.  I have 2 strands to work with but I want the ones in front to be larger.


----------



## piosavsfan

clairejune said:


> Omg, that was my favorite! Congratulations! That’s going to be a GREAT necklace!!!! It is such a wonderful, lusciously tactile, modern take on a classic.


Thank you! I can't wait to get it! I was really drawn to the modern design and the beautiful mix of colors.


----------



## clairejune

piosavsfan said:


> Thank you! I can't wait to get it! I was really drawn to the modern design and the beautiful mix of colors.


Those are the qualities which stood out to me too. It’s really well composed as the shapes and colors go together so well.


----------



## cdtracing

piosavsfan said:


> Thanks! I got this necklace I've been looking at for a little while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4173183
> View attachment 4173185


Congratulations, Piosavsfan!  That's one I loved as well.  The colors are so beautiful!


----------



## SmokieDragon

piosavsfan said:


> Thanks! I got this necklace I've been looking at for a little while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4173183
> View attachment 4173185



You're very welcome and glad to have helped you with the code  Congratulations! Your new necklace is truly gorgeous!  I think all of us here can't wait for you to receive it and see your neck shots! Thanks in advance


----------



## suchi

piosavsfan said:


> Thanks! I got this necklace I've been looking at for a little while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4173183
> View attachment 4173185


That's an amazing piece. Please post neckshots once you receive it.


----------



## TXLVlove

clairejune said:


> This is a gold filled wire wrapped pearl necklace which I could not make...I bought it from an art gallery and it was love at first sight. The wire and pearls seem lyrical to me, like music notes drifting through clouds. These are not the best pictures but y’all get the idea. I wanted to buy matching earrings from the artist, but she had moved away by the time I returned.


I can't stop looking at this.  It is just so pretty.  I love everything about it!


----------



## TXLVlove

As my pearl obsession continues to manifest itself, I find myself trolling every site out there for the pearls I have on my list...but my budget just isn't cooperating!  GSSP, blue Akoyas, WSSP...sigh


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> As my pearl obsession continues to manifest itself, I find myself trolling every site out there for the pearls I have on my list...but my budget just isn't cooperating!  GSSP, blue Akoyas, WSSP...sigh


Same applies to my budget too. I have spent too much on pearls this year. A self imposed ban is totally required. Maybe for the next 2-3 years 

For a budget SSP strand (budget as compared to PP,POJ etc) you can ask Yunlan (Kongs pearl). She has much more stuff than listed in her Etsy shop, including WSSP strands.


----------



## clairejune

TXLVlove said:


> I can't stop looking at this.  It is just so pretty.  I love everything about it!


Hey, thank you! I really wish I knew the name of the artist. If I find out, I will let you know. She seemed to use very lustrous FW pearls in the few designs which I saw in the gallery, along with some gemstones. I bought a large ametrine pendant as well. I took 2 better pictures  of the necklace, and included 2 of a simple “Bunny Pearl” pendant from her which I also bought. This is great with a long chain over flowy tops.


----------



## clairejune

suchi said:


> Same applies to my budget too. I have spent too much on pearls this year. A self imposed ban is totally required. Maybe for the next 2-3 years
> 
> For a budget SSP strand (budget as compared to PP,POJ etc) you can ask Yunlan (Kongs pearl). She has much more stuff than listed in her Etsy shop, including WSSP strands.


That’s really helpful info, thankyou!  There is also Tahitianpearlbiz, which I hear is reputable.


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> Same applies to my budget too. I have spent too much on pearls this year. A self imposed ban is totally required. Maybe for the next 2-3 years
> 
> For a budget SSP strand (budget as compared to PP,POJ etc) you can ask Yunlan (Kongs pearl). She has much more stuff than listed in her Etsy shop, including WSSP strands.


oh good to know.  I was just on her site today.  I'm looking for GSSP pendant and studs and a WSSP strand...because I don't already have enough strands as it is..


----------



## TXLVlove

Do you ladies know which is more desirable...satin SSP or high luster SSP?  My mom has two strands of enormous SSP probably 20mm each.  They are satin and perfect but don't do much for me.  I've seen Baby Nurse's strand on Pearl-guide and her's has wonderful luster...so wondering which is more costly?


----------



## TXLVlove

clairejune said:


> That’s really helpful info, thankyou!  There is also Tahitianpearlbiz, which I hear is reputable.


thanks...been on their site numerous times as well.  Struggling with high luster but noticeable flaws.  Have to see them in person to see what I can live with and what my budget can afford.


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> oh good to know.  I was just on her site today.  I'm looking for GSSP pendant and studs and a WSSP strand...because I don't already have enough strands as it is..


GSSP pendant I think Sakura has some?


----------



## suchi

clairejune said:


> Hey, thank you! I really wish I knew the name of the artist. If I find out, I will let you know. She seemed to use very lustrous FW pearls in the few designs which I saw in the gallery, along with some gemstones. I bought a large ametrine pendant as well. I took 2 better pictures  of the necklace, and included 2 of a simple “Bunny Pearl” pendant from her which I also bought. This is great with a long chain over flowy tops.


That pendant is so creative!!!!


----------



## clairejune

suchi said:


> That pendant is so creative!!!!


Thank you! It’s just a fun piece to have and to wear.


----------



## SmokieDragon

clairejune said:


> Hey, thank you! I really wish I knew the name of the artist. If I find out, I will let you know. She seemed to use very lustrous FW pearls in the few designs which I saw in the gallery, along with some gemstones. I bought a large ametrine pendant as well. I took 2 better pictures  of the necklace, and included 2 of a simple “Bunny Pearl” pendant from her which I also bought. This is great with a long chain over flowy tops.



I love the "Bunny Pearl" too


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> GSSP pendant I think Sakura has some?



Indeed! And earrings too!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Do you ladies know which is more desirable...satin SSP or high luster SSP?  My mom has two strands of enormous SSP probably 20mm each.  They are satin and perfect but don't do much for me.  I've seen Baby Nurse's strand on Pearl-guide and her's has wonderful luster...so wondering which is more costly?



According to the CPAA course that I was following, luster is the most important value factor, followed by surface cleanliness. Here are the screen shots:


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> thanks...been on their site numerous times as well.  Struggling with high luster but noticeable flaws.  Have to see them in person to see what I can live with and what my budget can afford.



I know what you mean about high luster but noticeable flaws. I think if the luster is so great, the flaws should not be so noticeable, like this strand below


----------



## Molly0

Does anyone wear graduated pearls anymore?
I recently picked up a lovely & simple graduated 18” akoya necklace. Center pearl 7mm, graduating all the way down to 3mm on each side. To me, the simplicity of it is exquisite, but I fear the look is dated.  (From another place & time, if you know what I mean.). I have worn it and it feels right for me. Somehow the weight & the way they hang is perfect.  I have a lot of pearl strands & I love ALL my pearls, but I must admit that I usually feel like I am playing “dress-up” when I wear them.  Not so with these.  Anyone else have experience with graduated pearls? (Other than seeing their grandmother wear them? haha.)


----------



## suchi

Molly0 said:


> Does anyone wear graduated pearls anymore?
> I recently picked up a lovely & simple graduated 18” akoya necklace. Center pearl 7mm, graduating all the way down to 3mm on each side. To me, the simplicity of it is exquisite, but I fear the look is dated.  (From another place & time, if you know what I mean.). I have worn it and it feels right for me. Somehow the weight & the way they hang is perfect.  I have a lot of pearl strands & I love ALL my pearls, but I must admit that I usually feel like I am playing “dress-up” when I wear them.  Not so with these.  Anyone else have experience with graduated pearls? (Other than seeing their grandmother wear them? haha.)


I l


Molly0 said:


> Does anyone wear graduated pearls anymore?
> I recently picked up a lovely & simple graduated 18” akoya necklace. Center pearl 7mm, graduating all the way down to 3mm on each side. To me, the simplicity of it is exquisite, but I fear the look is dated.  (From another place & time, if you know what I mean.). I have worn it and it feels right for me. Somehow the weight & the way they hang is perfect.  I have a lot of pearl strands & I love ALL my pearls, but I must admit that I usually feel like I am playing “dress-up” when I wear them.  Not so with these.  Anyone else have experience with graduated pearls? (Other than seeing their grandmother wear them? haha.)


I like graduated strands. Makes a strand more wearable imo.


----------



## clairejune

SmokieDragon said:


> I love the "Bunny Pearl" too


Thanks!


----------



## Molly0

suchi said:


> I l
> 
> I like graduated strands. Makes a strand more wearable imo.



That’s what I thought!


----------



## Molly0

Sharing my simple graduated strand:


----------



## suchi

Molly0 said:


> Sharing my simple graduated strand:
> View attachment 4175474


Beautiful! Lovely luster.


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> According to the CPAA course that I was following, luster is the most important value factor, followed by surface cleanliness. Here are the screen shots:


Thank you for the refresher!  I think I'll try on my mom's short strand when I'm in Calif in November and see if I like them...of course there is no way I can drop 40-50k on a strand of pearls!


----------



## TXLVlove

Here’s a pic of my mom celebrating her 89th birthday last week.  She’s sporting her short strand.  She still goes in to work every day in her Tesla!


----------



## Bostonjetset

Molly0 said:


> Sharing my simple graduated strand:
> View attachment 4175474


This is a lovely strand!


TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4175680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a pic of my mom celebrating her 89th birthday last week.  She’s sporting her short strand.  She still goes in to work every day in her Tesla!


Your mom is fabulous!  Those huge South Seas!!!


----------



## Bostonjetset

Does anyone have any experience with pearls sold by Nick Kwan?  He often appears on Evine [formerly ShopNBC] selling both GSS/Tahitians/WSS along with freshwaters. I am not sure if I would buy any higher end pieces off of television but he does offer some reasonably priced "fun" pearls, mostly set in sterling silver.


----------



## Molly0

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4175680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a pic of my mom celebrating her 89th birthday last week.  She’s sporting her short strand.  She still goes in to work every day in her Tesla!


Love it all!  Your Mom, her pearls, AND the dessert!


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4175680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a pic of my mom celebrating her 89th birthday last week.  She’s sporting her short strand.  She still goes in to work every day in her Tesla!


Love


----------



## SmokieDragon

Molly0 said:


> Sharing my simple graduated strand:
> View attachment 4175474



Amazing luster!  Congrats! Come to think of it, I have been wearing graduated strands without realising it - such as my 9-13mm Tahitians and WSSP strand. Just that I don't have an Akoya graduated strand  So not dated at all!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4175680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a pic of my mom celebrating her 89th birthday last week.  She’s sporting her short strand.  She still goes in to work every day in her Tesla!



Happy Belated Birthday to your mom! I would never guess that she's 89! Those WSSPs are huge! Beautiful strand


----------



## skyqueen

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4175680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a pic of my mom celebrating her 89th birthday last week.  She’s sporting her short strand.  She still goes in to work every day in her Tesla!


Just perfect! 89? You go girl


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> Does anyone wear graduated pearls anymore?
> I recently picked up a lovely & simple graduated 18” akoya necklace. Center pearl 7mm, graduating all the way down to 3mm on each side. To me, the simplicity of it is exquisite, but I fear the look is dated.  (From another place & time, if you know what I mean.). I have worn it and it feels right for me. Somehow the weight & the way they hang is perfect.  I have a lot of pearl strands & I love ALL my pearls, but I must admit that I usually feel like I am playing “dress-up” when I wear them.  Not so with these.  Anyone else have experience with graduated pearls? (Other than seeing their grandmother wear them? haha.)



I don't have any graduated Akoya strands but my Tahitians, GSS, & soufllé necklaces are graduated. The baroque strands I just sent to Sakura to create a necklace & bracelet for me will be graduated.  I think graduated stands are easier & more comfortable to wear.


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4175680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a pic of my mom celebrating her 89th birthday last week.  She’s sporting her short strand.  She still goes in to work every day in her Tesla!


Happy belated 89th birthday to your mom!!  She looks  wonderful in her pearls!


----------



## Molly0

cdtracing said:


> I don't have any graduated Akoya strands but my Tahitians, GSS, & soufllé necklaces are graduated. The baroque strands I just sent to Sakura to create a necklace & bracelet for me will be graduated.  I think graduated stands are easier & more comfortable to wear.


I agree. I can’t believe that it has taken me this long to realize that.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I just received this Effy multicolor freshwater Tin cup bracelet from Lord and Taylor. They have been having some great sales! I love the neutral colors and think they will go with so much.


----------



## cdtracing

MahoganyQT said:


> I just received this Effy multicolor freshwater Tin cup bracelet from Lord and Taylor. They have been having some great sales! I love the neutral colors and think they will go with so much.
> View attachment 4176582
> View attachment 4176589


This lovely & it will mix well with all kinds of colors & styles!


----------



## cdtracing

I am now officially on a spending ban.  I have gone beyond my budget with all the pearls I have bought over the past few months.  I still have a few things I have not posted yet....Kojima Golden Orb Watrfall, Pearl Paradise white Keshi with 14k yellow gold chain, a golden metallic necklace & bracelet set Sakura is making for me, a multi color Fiji strand from Cees that I will have to get strung once I decide what clasp I want, & a strand of multi color Tahitians that Cees is finishng with a harpoon clasp. The pearls from Cees should be shipped out by the end of the week.  What's sad is I won't ge to wear them for a while.   Reason being is I took a tumble yesterday & broke my wrist, along with skinning my knee, bruising my jawline, & getting a cut over my left eye.  so...for now I'm in all my black, blue, & purple kaleidoscope glory.  i don't think I'll be wearing necklaces as long as I am in this sling. In fact, I don't know if I'll be able to wear much jewelry at all since I only have 1 working hand.  As it is, I have to type one handed using 1 or 2 fingers.  Pain meds are making me groggy which doesn't help either.   So...needless to say, I won't be buying anything else until I heal.


----------



## Molly0

cdtracing said:


> I am now officially on a spending ban.  I have gone beyond my budget with all the pearls I have bought over the past few months.  I still have a few things I have not posted yet....Kojima Golden Orb Watrfall, Pearl Paradise white Keshi with 14k yellow gold chain, a golden metallic necklace & bracelet set Sakura is making for me, a multi color Fiji strand from Cees that I will have to get strung once I decide what clasp I want, & a strand of multi color Tahitians that Cees is finishng with a harpoon clasp. The pearls from Cees should be shipped out by the end of the week.  What's sad is I won't ge to wear them for a while.   Reason being is I took a tumble yesterday & broke my wrist, along with skinning my knee, bruising my jawline, & getting a cut over my left eye.  so...for now I'm in all my black, blue, & purple kaleidoscope glory.  i don't think I'll be wearing necklaces as long as I am in this sling. In fact, I don't know if I'll be able to wear much jewelry at all since I only have 1 working hand.  As it is, I have to type one handed using 1 or 2 fingers.  Pain meds are making me groggy which doesn't help either.   So...needless to say, I won't be buying anything else until I heal.


Wishes to you for speedy recovery & healing!  Take care, CD!


----------



## Bostonjetset

cdtracing said:


> I am now officially on a spending ban.  I have gone beyond my budget with all the pearls I have bought over the past few months.  I still have a few things I have not posted yet....Kojima Golden Orb Watrfall, Pearl Paradise white Keshi with 14k yellow gold chain, a golden metallic necklace & bracelet set Sakura is making for me, a multi color Fiji strand from Cees that I will have to get strung once I decide what clasp I want, & a strand of multi color Tahitians that Cees is finishng with a harpoon clasp. The pearls from Cees should be shipped out by the end of the week.  What's sad is I won't ge to wear them for a while.   Reason being is I took a tumble yesterday & broke my wrist, along with skinning my knee, bruising my jawline, & getting a cut over my left eye.  so...for now I'm in all my black, blue, & purple kaleidoscope glory.  i don't think I'll be wearing necklaces as long as I am in this sling. In fact, I don't know if I'll be able to wear much jewelry at all since I only have 1 working hand.  As it is, I have to type one handed using 1 or 2 fingers.  Pain meds are making me groggy which doesn't help either.   So...needless to say, I won't be buying anything else until I heal.


Ouch!  Here's to a speedy recover.


----------



## Joule

cdtracing said:


> I am now officially on a spending ban.  I have gone beyond my budget with all the pearls I have bought over the past few months.  I still have a few things I have not posted yet....Kojima Golden Orb Watrfall, Pearl Paradise white Keshi with 14k yellow gold chain, a golden metallic necklace & bracelet set Sakura is making for me, a multi color Fiji strand from Cees that I will have to get strung once I decide what clasp I want, & a strand of multi color Tahitians that Cees is finishng with a harpoon clasp. The pearls from Cees should be shipped out by the end of the week.  What's sad is I won't ge to wear them for a while.   Reason being is I took a tumble yesterday & broke my wrist, along with skinning my knee, bruising my jawline, & getting a cut over my left eye.  so...for now I'm in all my black, blue, & purple kaleidoscope glory.  i don't think I'll be wearing necklaces as long as I am in this sling. In fact, I don't know if I'll be able to wear much jewelry at all since I only have 1 working hand.  As it is, I have to type one handed using 1 or 2 fingers.  Pain meds are making me groggy which doesn't help either.   So...needless to say, I won't be buying anything else until I heal.


Cdtracing, please rest well and recover! So sorry you fell. I hope you're back to yourself soon.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> I am now officially on a spending ban.  I have gone beyond my budget with all the pearls I have bought over the past few months.  I still have a few things I have not posted yet....Kojima Golden Orb Watrfall, Pearl Paradise white Keshi with 14k yellow gold chain, a golden metallic necklace & bracelet set Sakura is making for me, a multi color Fiji strand from Cees that I will have to get strung once I decide what clasp I want, & a strand of multi color Tahitians that Cees is finishng with a harpoon clasp. The pearls from Cees should be shipped out by the end of the week.  What's sad is I won't ge to wear them for a while.   Reason being is I took a tumble yesterday & broke my wrist, along with skinning my knee, bruising my jawline, & getting a cut over my left eye.  so...for now I'm in all my black, blue, & purple kaleidoscope glory.  i don't think I'll be wearing necklaces as long as I am in this sling. In fact, I don't know if I'll be able to wear much jewelry at all since I only have 1 working hand.  As it is, I have to type one handed using 1 or 2 fingers.  Pain meds are making me groggy which doesn't help either.   So...needless to say, I won't be buying anything else until I heal.


Please take rest and get back to our pearl queen glory soon.
And OMG an entire strand of fijis?


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Please take rest and get back to our pearl queen glory soon.
> And OMG an entire strand of fijis?


Thank you, Suchi.  I've rested pretty much all day.  Tomorrow, I will talk to my doctor & see how soon I can get an appointment with an orthopedic doctor.
 Yes, the Fiji strand should finish out to 18 inches.  I can't wait for them to get here so I can see them in real life.  Once I've seen them, I can decide on the clasp.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, Suchi.  I've rested pretty much all day.  Tomorrow, I will talk to my doctor & see how soon I can get an appointment with an orthopedic doctor.
> Yes, the Fiji strand should finish out to 18 inches.  I can't wait for them to get here so I can see them in real life.  Once I've seen them, I can decide on the clasp.


I am almost as excited as you are for your Cees loot. You should be pleasantly surprised his pearls are an example where real life look is better than glamour shots.


----------



## cdtracing

Thank you for the kind wishes, @Molly0, @Bostonjetset, & @Joule!  I hate to be laid up or sick.  I especially dislike not being able to do simple things that require 2 hands.  I'll figure out a way to wear my pearls...probably wear strands that I can slip over my head & earrings on wires.  I'll know more once I see the orthopedic doctor & get they're opinion.


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> Thank you for the kind wishes, @Molly0, @Bostonjetset, & @Joule!  I hate to be laid up or sick.  I especially dislike not being able to do simple things that require 2 hands.  I'll figure out a way to wear my pearls...probably wear strands that I can slip over my head & earrings on wires.  I'll know more once I see the orthopedic doctor & get they're opinion.


Oh no! Sending love, thoughts and prayers


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> I am now officially on a spending ban.  I have gone beyond my budget with all the pearls I have bought over the past few months.  I still have a few things I have not posted yet....Kojima Golden Orb Watrfall, Pearl Paradise white Keshi with 14k yellow gold chain, a golden metallic necklace & bracelet set Sakura is making for me, a multi color Fiji strand from Cees that I will have to get strung once I decide what clasp I want, & a strand of multi color Tahitians that Cees is finishng with a harpoon clasp. The pearls from Cees should be shipped out by the end of the week.  What's sad is I won't ge to wear them for a while.   Reason being is I took a tumble yesterday & broke my wrist, along with skinning my knee, bruising my jawline, & getting a cut over my left eye.  so...for now I'm in all my black, blue, & purple kaleidoscope glory.  i don't think I'll be wearing necklaces as long as I am in this sling. In fact, I don't know if I'll be able to wear much jewelry at all since I only have 1 working hand.  As it is, I have to type one handed using 1 or 2 fingers.  Pain meds are making me groggy which doesn't help either.   So...needless to say, I won't be buying anything else until I heal.


Aww CD, so sorry to read about your fall.  My dogs are constantly under foot and I seem to catch myself quite a lot before I stumble.  The good news is pearls are a great therapy!  When I'm home with time on my hands is when I do the most damage online!  I'm so excited you ordered from Cees.  I was lusting after some of his strands over the weekend.  I have been curious how the process works with him since we are in the US.  Keep us posted with lots of pics when you get your latest treasures.    Take care of yourself...amazon prime has some great shows to binge on in the meantime!


----------



## TXLVlove

CD, orbit clasps can be put on with one hand!


----------



## suchi

CD did you request Cees for a harpoon clasp or your strand had it originally? Will the strand come knotted? Seems very interesting and the look will be that of an endless strand. But how will the system work if the pearls needs to be reknotted a few years down the line?

I am thinking about getting about 5 pearls from Cees to lengthen my strand.


----------



## clairejune

Here is a white Akoya strand which my parents gave me as a teenager. It has mostly sentimental value to me, paired with some vintage Akoya and gold leaf earrings which are so much fun to wear. They are great party earrings.


----------



## suchi

clairejune said:


> Here is a white Akoya strand which my parents gave me as a teenager. It has mostly sentimental value to me, paired with some vintage Akoya and gold leaf earrings which are so much fun to wear. They are great party earrings.


I love both your pieces. One of my fist pearl purchase was a similar akoya necklace which I loved to wear. But the knots came loose and I didn't knew how to restring it so I made a no. of stretch bracelets from that strand. I wear them frequently now.
Love your earrings too.


----------



## clairejune

suchi said:


> I love both your pieces. One of my fist pearl purchase was a similar akoya necklace which I loved to wear. But the knots came loose and I didn't knew how to restring it so I made a no. of stretch bracelets from that strand. I wear them frequently now.
> Love your earrings too.


Thankyou, Suchi! I have restrung this one 3 times in the past decades...I can’t stand loose knots. I really love that you turned yours into bracelets. What a good idea.


----------



## Molly0

clairejune said:


> Here is a white Akoya strand which my parents gave me as a teenager. It has mostly sentimental value to me, paired with some vintage Akoya and gold leaf earrings which are so much fun to wear. They are great party earrings.


Really lovely, Claire!  
They remind me of South Seas.


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> Oh no! Sending love, thoughts and prayers


Thanks SQ.  I have a call into my doctor for a referral to an orthopedist.  I hope it can just be set in a cast & won't require pins.



TXLVlove said:


> Aww CD, so sorry to read about your fall.  My dogs are constantly under foot and I seem to catch myself quite a lot before I stumble.  The good news is pearls are a great therapy!  When I'm home with time on my hands is when I do the most damage online!  I'm so excited you ordered from Cees.  I was lusting after some of his strands over the weekend.  I have been curious how the process works with him since we are in the US.  Keep us posted with lots of pics when you get your latest treasures.    Take care of yourself...amazon prime has some great shows to binge on in the meantime!



Thanks TXLV.  I have been looking at Cees pearls for a long time & have drooled over pics posted by those who have bought from him.  Cees is incredibly easy to work with & he's so nice.  His strands are generally 16" but he's more than happy to extend the strands to a longer length if you need it. That's what he did for me since I wanted a 20".  I'll definitely be buying from him again once I've healed up & have set aside more pearl money.   His prices are very reasonable.  I've been eyeing some of his Rikitea Tahitian strands.  The luster on those is phenomenal!



suchi said:


> CD did you request Cees for a harpoon clasp or your strand had it originally? Will the strand come knotted? Seems very interesting and the look will be that of an endless strand. But how will the system work if the pearls needs to be reknotted a few years down the line?
> I am thinking about getting about 5 pearls from Cees to lengthen my strand.



Yes, I did request the harpoon clasp.  I find it to be an interesting concept & wanted to try it out.  I don't think the strand is knotted; I think it has bumpers between each pearl. As far as reknotting...I'll know when the time comes.  He posted pics of my necklace on Instagram last night.  He's shipping it Fedex so I should have it soon along with the Fiji strand.


----------



## cdtracing

clairejune said:


> Here is a white Akoya strand which my parents gave me as a teenager. It has mostly sentimental value to me, paired with some vintage Akoya and gold leaf earrings which are so much fun to wear. They are great party earrings.



Lovely necklace, CJ & what sentimental memories for you. Love the earrings with it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> I am now officially on a spending ban.  I have gone beyond my budget with all the pearls I have bought over the past few months.  I still have a few things I have not posted yet....Kojima Golden Orb Watrfall, Pearl Paradise white Keshi with 14k yellow gold chain, a golden metallic necklace & bracelet set Sakura is making for me, a multi color Fiji strand from Cees that I will have to get strung once I decide what clasp I want, & a strand of multi color Tahitians that Cees is finishng with a harpoon clasp. The pearls from Cees should be shipped out by the end of the week.  What's sad is I won't ge to wear them for a while.   Reason being is I took a tumble yesterday & broke my wrist, along with skinning my knee, bruising my jawline, & getting a cut over my left eye.  so...for now I'm in all my black, blue, & purple kaleidoscope glory.  i don't think I'll be wearing necklaces as long as I am in this sling. In fact, I don't know if I'll be able to wear much jewelry at all since I only have 1 working hand.  As it is, I have to type one handed using 1 or 2 fingers.  Pain meds are making me groggy which doesn't help either.   So...needless to say, I won't be buying anything else until I heal.



Get well soon, our pearly queen! Looking forward to seeing pictures of all your new goodies when the time comes


----------



## SmokieDragon

clairejune said:


> Here is a white Akoya strand which my parents gave me as a teenager. It has mostly sentimental value to me, paired with some vintage Akoya and gold leaf earrings which are so much fun to wear. They are great party earrings.



Amazing luster!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Get well soon, our pearly queen! Looking forward to seeing pictures of all your new goodies when the time comes



Thank you, SD!  Since I won't be going anywhere today, I did put on my multi color baroque Tahitians I got from David Norman.  It dresses up my Dominator drag racing tank top.   Cees posted some pics on Instagram of my 20 inch strand that I bought if you want to take a look.


----------



## clairejune

Thank you all so much for the kind compliments!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, SD!  Since I won't be going anywhere today, I did put on my multi color baroque Tahitians I got from David Norman.  It dresses up my Dominator drag racing tank top.   Cees posted some pics on Instagram of my 20 inch strand that I bought if you want to take a look.


I saw your strand yesterday on IG. It's awesome.


----------



## piosavsfan

My pearls are here from Kojima. I like them but for some reason I'm not sure about them. What do you think?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4177985


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, SD!  Since I won't be going anywhere today, I did put on my multi color baroque Tahitians I got from David Norman.  It dresses up my Dominator drag racing tank top.   Cees posted some pics on Instagram of my 20 inch strand that I bought if you want to take a look.



Oh yes!!! I saw that last night before I knew that it's your strand  It had me at "harpoon" haha. I was wondering, how does this harpoon work? 

What I've learned from my Cees strand is that his pearls look a lot better in real life compared to IG


----------



## SmokieDragon

piosavsfan said:


> My pearls are here from Kojima. I like them but for some reason I'm not sure about them. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177985
> View attachment 4177986



It's a very unique piece and the luster on the Tahitians is great! It looks a little heavy and maybe a little busy with the non-Tahitian pearls on it. Anyway, busy or not busy, I love it


----------



## cdtracing

piosavsfan said:


> My pearls are here from Kojima. I like them but for some reason I'm not sure about them. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177985
> View attachment 4177986


Very nice! Love the colors of the pearls.


----------



## piosavsfan

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, SD!  Since I won't be going anywhere today, I did put on my multi color baroque Tahitians I got from David Norman.  It dresses up my Dominator drag racing tank top. [emoji38]  Cees posted some pics on Instagram of my 20 inch strand that I bought if you want to take a look.


I love your Cees strand! Gorgeous!


----------



## piosavsfan

SmokieDragon said:


> It's a very unique piece and the luster on the Tahitians is great! It looks a little heavy and maybe a little busy with the non-Tahitian pearls on it. Anyway, busy or not busy, I love it


It is definitely bottom heavy with the big Tahitians and it pulls the rest of the necklace down.


----------



## cdtracing

piosavsfan said:


> It is definitely bottom heavy with the big Tahitians and it pulls the rest of the necklace down.



You can probably hook the clasp to a link farther down the chain & shorten it a bit to make it round out a little.  It's a beautiful necklace.


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh yes!!! I saw that last night before I knew that it's your strand  It had me at "harpoon" haha. I was wondering, how does this harpoon work?
> 
> What I've learned from my Cees strand is that his pearls look a lot better in real life compared to IG


Thank you, SD.  From all the pictures I've seen of other strands bought from him, the real life view is so much better.  I can't wait for both the strands get here.



piosavsfan said:


> I love your Cees strand! Gorgeous!



Thank you, piosavfan.  It's beautiful in the picture & I know it will be even more so in person.  I have a couple of other necklace ideas I'm going to go o Cees for once I have recovered & have replenished my pearl fund.


----------



## cdtracing

My Cees pearls are here!!! I am beyond thrilled!!  The multi color Tahitian is so beautiful & lustrous!!  I was able to manipulate the harpoon clasp one handed with a little patience & wrangling.  I was also able to put on mt 8-10mm multi Tahitian to see how they go together but was unable to close the clasp.  I had originally planned to get a third strand in between these 2 mm sizes in a 19" length so I could stack them but that was before my fall.  I'll go back & get that length & size once I've healed,
The Fiji strand is unusual & different from any other Tahitian I have.  The colors are very different with incredible luster.  I'm going to have to get it strung & I think I'm going to use a gold orbit clasp.
Pics aren't great. It's really hard to take pics while wearing a cast.   You can see the bruise on my jawline from my fall.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> My Cees pearls are here!!! I am beyond thrilled!!  The multi color Tahitian is so beautiful & lustrous!!  I was able to manipulate the harpoon clasp one handed with a little patience & wrangling.  I was also able to put on mt 8-10mm multi Tahitian to see how they go together but was unable to close the clasp.  I had originally planned to get a third strand in between these 2 mm sizes in a 19" length so I could stack them but that was before my fall.  I'll go back & get that length & size once I've healed,
> The Fiji strand is unusual & different from any other Tahitian I have.  The colors are very different with incredible luster.  I'm going to have to get it strung & I think I'm going to use a gold orbit clasp.
> Pics aren't great. It's really hard to take pics while wearing a cast.   You can see the bruise on my jawline from my fall.
> View attachment 4178882
> View attachment 4178883



OH WOW!!! GORGEOUS strands! The Fijians especially are unbelievably gorgeous! BTW, what is that key doing there?


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> OH WOW!!! GORGEOUS strands! The Fijians especially are unbelievably gorgeous! BTW, what is that key doing there?


Thank you, SD.  The blue isn't showing up in the pictures of the multi but there's blue luster on the multi.
The Fiji are really unique. The key is to the lock on the box.  This box is about 16 yrs old; it's the box my 8-10mm multi Tahitians came in.  I would buy some extra boxes like this if I could find them.


----------



## clairejune

piosavsfan said:


> My pearls are here from Kojima. I like them but for some reason I'm not sure about them. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177985
> View attachment 4177986


I really love it! It might work better with a v neck, or as cdtracing suggested, hooking it tighter to round it out. I just want to reach out and touch the necklace. It’s wonderfully inviting!


----------



## clairejune

cdtracing said:


> My Cees pearls are here!!! I am beyond thrilled!!  The multi color Tahitian is so beautiful & lustrous!!  I was able to manipulate the harpoon clasp one handed with a little patience & wrangling.  I was also able to put on mt 8-10mm multi Tahitian to see how they go together but was unable to close the clasp.  I had originally planned to get a third strand in between these 2 mm sizes in a 19" length so I could stack them but that was before my fall.  I'll go back & get that length & size once I've healed,
> The Fiji strand is unusual & different from any other Tahitian I have.  The colors are very different with incredible luster.  I'm going to have to get it strung & I think I'm going to use a gold orbit clasp.
> Pics aren't great. It's really hard to take pics while wearing a cast.   You can see the bruise on my jawline from my fall.
> View attachment 4178882
> View attachment 4178883


Oh gosh, those are amazing!!


----------



## cdtracing

clairejune said:


> Oh gosh, those are amazing!!


Thanks, CJ!  They really are.  Cees pictures do not give justice to them. They are wonderfully beautiful IRL!


----------



## suchi

piosavsfan said:


> My pearls are here from Kojima. I like them but for some reason I'm not sure about them. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177985
> View attachment 4177986


It's beautiful! Perhaps try it with a white top to bring out the colors more?


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> My Cees pearls are here!!! I am beyond thrilled!!  The multi color Tahitian is so beautiful & lustrous!!  I was able to manipulate the harpoon clasp one handed with a little patience & wrangling.  I was also able to put on mt 8-10mm multi Tahitian to see how they go together but was unable to close the clasp.  I had originally planned to get a third strand in between these 2 mm sizes in a 19" length so I could stack them but that was before my fall.  I'll go back & get that length & size once I've healed,
> The Fiji strand is unusual & different from any other Tahitian I have.  The colors are very different with incredible luster.  I'm going to have to get it strung & I think I'm going to use a gold orbit clasp.
> Pics aren't great. It's really hard to take pics while wearing a cast.   You can see the bruise on my jawline from my fall.
> View attachment 4178882
> View attachment 4178883


Both necklaces are stunningly gorgeous!!! Those fijis are really something different! The size seems good too. 
How are you doing? Arm getting any better? Take care dear.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Both necklaces are stunningly gorgeous!!! Those fijis are really something different! The size seems good too.
> How are you doing? Arm getting any better? Take care dear.


Thank you, Suchi.  I truly love these necklaces!
Yes, I'm feeling better; not as sore & my arm is now in a hard cast.  I'll go back to the orthopedist Tuesday so he can check the healing progress.


----------



## Molly0

I strung various dark coloured baroque (not great) pearls today for something to do. I didn’t string them on silk but managed to get them on an unused white gold fine chain so there are no knots between them.  
Not sure if I’ll ever wear them.  They’re pretty chunky.


----------



## suchi

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4179433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strung various dark coloured baroque (not great) pearls today for something to do. I didn’t string them on silk but managed to get them on an unused white gold fine chain so there are no knots between them.
> Not sure if I’ll ever wear them.  They’re pretty chunky.


This will be a pretty fun piece. Wear them definitely.


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4179433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strung various dark coloured baroque (not great) pearls today for something to do. I didn’t string them on silk but managed to get them on an unused white gold fine chain so there are no knots between them.
> Not sure if I’ll ever wear them.  They’re pretty chunky.



Definitely wear it!!  It's cool looking & will be a fun piece!


----------



## Molly0

suchi said:


> This will be a pretty fun piece. Wear them definitely.





cdtracing said:


> Definitely wear it!!  It's cool looking & will be a fun piece!


I’ll try. Maybe for work with black. 
Thanks.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> My Cees pearls are here!!! I am beyond thrilled!!  The multi color Tahitian is so beautiful & lustrous!!  I was able to manipulate the harpoon clasp one handed with a little patience & wrangling.  I was also able to put on mt 8-10mm multi Tahitian to see how they go together but was unable to close the clasp.  I had originally planned to get a third strand in between these 2 mm sizes in a 19" length so I could stack them but that was before my fall.  I'll go back & get that length & size once I've healed,
> The Fiji strand is unusual & different from any other Tahitian I have.  The colors are very different with incredible luster.  I'm going to have to get it strung & I think I'm going to use a gold orbit clasp.
> Pics aren't great. It's really hard to take pics while wearing a cast.   You can see the bruise on my jawline from my fall.
> View attachment 4178882
> View attachment 4178883


HOLY GUMBALLS!!! LOVE, LOVE, LOVE


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> HOLY GUMBALLS!!! LOVE, LOVE, LOVE


Thanks, TXLV. I couldn't be happier!


----------



## Florasun

cdtracing said:


> I am now officially on a spending ban.  I have gone beyond my budget with all the pearls I have bought over the past few months.  I still have a few things I have not posted yet....Kojima Golden Orb Watrfall, Pearl Paradise white Keshi with 14k yellow gold chain, a golden metallic necklace & bracelet set Sakura is making for me, a multi color Fiji strand from Cees that I will have to get strung once I decide what clasp I want, & a strand of multi color Tahitians that Cees is finishng with a harpoon clasp. The pearls from Cees should be shipped out by the end of the week.  What's sad is I won't ge to wear them for a while.   Reason being is I took a tumble yesterday & broke my wrist, along with skinning my knee, bruising my jawline, & getting a cut over my left eye.  so...for now I'm in all my black, blue, & purple kaleidoscope glory.  i don't think I'll be wearing necklaces as long as I am in this sling. In fact, I don't know if I'll be able to wear much jewelry at all since I only have 1 working hand.  As it is, I have to type one handed using 1 or 2 fingers.  Pain meds are making me groggy which doesn't help either.   So...needless to say, I won't be buying anything else until I heal.


Sorry to hear about your fall 
Sending you hugs and good wishes!  
And thanks for all the great info and pics!


----------



## cdtracing

Florasun said:


> Sorry to hear about your fall
> Sending you hugs and good wishes!
> And thanks for all the great info and pics!


Thanks for the good wishes, Florasun!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4179433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strung various dark coloured baroque (not great) pearls today for something to do. I didn’t string them on silk but managed to get them on an unused white gold fine chain so there are no knots between them.
> Not sure if I’ll ever wear them.  They’re pretty chunky.



Lovely colours! You should wear it


----------



## TXLVlove

So excited..Yesterday  I was communicating with Sakura about golden south sea pearls.  She is making me a pair of 9.5mm studs to go with one of her pendants. I'm thinking the set will pair with my multicolored FWP strand nicely.   I can't begin to tell you how accommodating she is. She is so quick to respond and will go out of her way to make you happy!  This is my way of baby steps towards the GSSP zone...I have a strand I'm drooling over on Cees' site but wanted to make sure I like them before I invest serious money.  I will post pics when they arrive. suchi, smokiedragon, and cd...you are my enablers!


----------



## TXLVlove

Here is a pic of the pearls I chose to go with the pendant.  I wanted 9mm but the top ones are not the same size so I went with the 9.5mm.  She is going to mount them on 18k gold posts.  I'm thinking a box chain for the pendant.


----------



## clairejune

TXLVlove said:


> Here is a pic of the pearls I chose to go with the pendant.  I wanted 9mm but the top ones are not the same size so I went with the 9.5mm.  She is going to mount them on 18k gold posts.  I'm thinking a box chain for the pendant.


Those are just so beautiful! Will be a fabulous set!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Here is a pic of the pearls I chose to go with the pendant.  I wanted 9mm but the top ones are not the same size so I went with the 9.5mm.  She is going to mount them on 18k gold posts.  I'm thinking a box chain for the pendant.



That's going to be a beautiful set! Love the colours! What is the size of the pendant? Looks like 14-15mm to me..? Yes, box chain would be great! Looking forward to your neck and ear shots


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> That's going to be a beautiful set! Love the colours! What is the size of the pendant? Looks like 14-15mm to me..? Yes, box chain would be great! Looking forward to your neck and ear shots


Pendant is 13-14mm...still big but not that big!


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> Here is a pic of the pearls I chose to go with the pendant.  I wanted 9mm but the top ones are not the same size so I went with the 9.5mm.  She is going to mount them on 18k gold posts.  I'm thinking a box chain for the pendant.


Beautiful studs they will be!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Here is a pic of the pearls I chose to go with the pendant.  I wanted 9mm but the top ones are not the same size so I went with the 9.5mm.  She is going to mount them on 18k gold posts.  I'm thinking a box chain for the pendant.


You're going to love it, I'm  sure. It will be a beautiful set.  Sakura does a fabulous job & will bend over backwards to make you happy!  I'm so happy you're dipping in the GSS pond.


----------



## TXLVlove

Instead of working on lesson plans, I made a little pearl extender.  I just ordered more Beader’s Secret from Pattye so I can restring my akoyas back into one long strand...while I wait for clasps, thread, and new pearls to arrive I thought I’d just play around with some pieces today.


----------



## TXLVlove




----------



## TXLVlove

I plan to restring back to opera length.  The extender will give me a few more inches when needed.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> You're going to love it, I'm  sure. It will be a beautiful set.  Sakura does a fabulous job & will bend over backwards to make you happy!  I'm so happy you're dipping in the GSS pond.



Yes, you are an inspiration!


----------



## TXLVlove

Does anyone know of some pearl vendors to visit in NYC besides American Pearl?  My sister and I will be in the city after Christmas for my daughter's baby shower and want to check out some vendors.  I know the LA Jewelry Mart but NY is a whole different ball game!  Any recommendations would be much appreciated. TIA!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4180952
> View attachment 4180953
> View attachment 4180954



Beautiful pearls and great project


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Does anyone know of some pearl vendors to visit in NYC besides American Pearl?  My sister and I will be in the city after Christmas for my daughter's baby shower and want to check out some vendors.  I know the LA Jewelry Mart but NY is a whole different ball game!  Any recommendations would be much appreciated. TIA!


I'm sorry but I'm no help.  I've only been to NY with my SIL & she doesn't jewelry shop in NYC. She likes to sight see & shop the high end designer stores.


----------



## piosavsfan

I ended up returning my Kojima pearls. It just wasn't love and for the price it needed to be love. They would have been perfect if the weight was distributed more evenly, the pearls on their own were beautiful but I didn't like how they looked on.


----------



## cdtracing

piosavsfan said:


> I ended up returning my Kojima pearls. It just wasn't love and for the price it needed to be love. They would have been perfect if the weight was distributed more evenly, the pearls on their own were beautiful but I didn't like how they looked on.


I'm sorry to hear this  but if it's not love, you won't  wear them. That's a lot of money fir something not worn & enjoyed.  Don't worry...I'm sure there will be another beauty coming your way.


----------



## piosavsfan

cdtracing said:


> I'm sorry to hear this  but if it's not love, you won't  wear them. That's a lot of money fir something not worn & enjoyed.  Don't worry...I'm sure there will be another beauty coming your way.


Yes I'm working with Cees on finding something I love!


----------



## cdtracing

piosavsfan said:


> Yes I'm working with Cees on finding something I love!


Cees is awesome to work with!!


----------



## suchi

piosavsfan said:


> Yes I'm working with Cees on finding something I love!


You will definitely fall in love with what you get from Cees.


----------



## SmokieDragon

piosavsfan said:


> Yes I'm working with Cees on finding something I love!



I think I was communicating with him for a month before finding my Tahitians. He won’t stop till he finds you something that you love! I thought he would give up on me but he didn’t


----------



## Joule

Gift from DH this morning. I think he's trying to jazz up my ratty sweater.


----------



## cdtracing

Go hubby!!! What a wonderful gift!!!  They look fabulous on you!!


----------



## Joule

You're lovely, cdtracing.


----------



## TXLVlove

Joule said:


> View attachment 4182332
> 
> Gift from DH this morning. I think he's trying to jazz up my ratty sweater.


What a great hubby!  I love the variations in colors!  Tahitian pearls make any sweater look good!


----------



## cdtracing

Went back to orthopedist today to xray my wrist & recast.  The bone has not moved & that's exactly what the Dr wants.  Said it still looked good & to keep doing what I'm doing.  So...this week, I have a blue cast.  It's still a full cast so it's still cumbersome & incredibly inconvenient.  I'll go back next Tuesday for another xray to make sure the bone is still in place & another new cast.  Hopefully, in a couple weeks, I can get a half cast so things will be a little easier.   And I wore my Tahitian drop earrings & my Tahitian/Sapphire ring.  No necklaces yet....but soon.  No stud earrings either...takes 2 hands to put the backs on. LOL


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Went back to orthopedist today to xray my wrist & recast.  The bone has not moved & that's exactly what the Dr wants.  Said it still looked good & to keep doing what I'm doing.  So...this week, I have a blue cast.  It's still a full cast so it's still cumbersome & incredibly inconvenient.  I'll go back next Tuesday for another xray to make sure the bone is still in place & another new cast.  Hopefully, in a couple weeks, I can get a half cast so things will be a little easier.   And I wore my Tahitian drop earrings & my Tahitian/Sapphire ring.  No necklaces yet....but soon.  No stud earrings either...takes 2 hands to put the backs on. LOL


Take ample rest and recover soon. Don't move your hands much to wear pearls, bones are more precious than pearls .


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> View attachment 4182332
> 
> Gift from DH this morning. I think he's trying to jazz up my ratty sweater.


Awesome hubby. The strand looks beautiful on you. I will be sending my hubby to urs for a training.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Joule said:


> View attachment 4182332
> 
> Gift from DH this morning. I think he's trying to jazz up my ratty sweater.



Lovely with amazing luster!  What a great hubby with a wonderful eye for pearls


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Went back to orthopedist today to xray my wrist & recast.  The bone has not moved & that's exactly what the Dr wants.  Said it still looked good & to keep doing what I'm doing.  So...this week, I have a blue cast.  It's still a full cast so it's still cumbersome & incredibly inconvenient.  I'll go back next Tuesday for another xray to make sure the bone is still in place & another new cast.  Hopefully, in a couple weeks, I can get a half cast so things will be a little easier.   And I wore my Tahitian drop earrings & my Tahitian/Sapphire ring.  No necklaces yet....but soon.  No stud earrings either...takes 2 hands to put the backs on. LOL



Glad to hear things went well today  Get well soon!


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Take ample rest and recover soon. Don't move your hands much to wear pearls, bones are more precious than pearls .





SmokieDragon said:


> Glad to hear things went well today  Get well soon!



Thank you, my Pearl Sistas!!  It's going to take between 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Bostonjetset

cdtracing said:


> Went back to orthopedist today to xray my wrist & recast.  The bone has not moved & that's exactly what the Dr wants.  Said it still looked good & to keep doing what I'm doing.  So...this week, I have a blue cast.  It's still a full cast so it's still cumbersome & incredibly inconvenient.  I'll go back next Tuesday for another xray to make sure the bone is still in place & another new cast.  Hopefully, in a couple weeks, I can get a half cast so things will be a little easier.   And I wore my Tahitian drop earrings & my Tahitian/Sapphire ring.  No necklaces yet....but soon.  No stud earrings either...takes 2 hands to put the backs on. LOL



Glad to hear you are on your way to recovery.


----------



## Bostonjetset

Today I’m wearing a new 100 inch freshwater strand (wrapped 4 times) from Nick Kwan. They were not very expensive so I wasn’t expecting much but they turned out to be very nice. The dye was done well and they are strung nicely with individual knots between. Considering some costume jewelry costs more, I’m pretty pleased with the cost/value ratio.


----------



## suchi

Bostonjetset said:


> Today I’m wearing a new 100 inch freshwater strand (wrapped 4 times) from Nick Kwan. They were not very expensive so I wasn’t expecting much but they turned out to be very nice. The dye was done well and they are strung nicely with individual knots between. Considering some costume jewelry costs more, I’m pretty pleased with the cost/value ratio.
> 
> View attachment 4183856


Freshwaters are very nice. I am thinking about getting a rope length from Wen. She has some for about $20.


----------



## cdtracing

Bostonjetset said:


> Today I’m wearing a new 100 inch freshwater strand (wrapped 4 times) from Nick Kwan. They were not very expensive so I wasn’t expecting much but they turned out to be very nice. The dye was done well and they are strung nicely with individual knots between. Considering some costume jewelry costs more, I’m pretty pleased with the cost/value ratio.
> 
> View attachment 4183856


Those look nice on you.  They look to be a rich chocolate color on my monitor. 

I've got 2 white100 inch endless strands I've had since the 80's when torsades were all the rage.  I still twist them into a torsade but they also look great layered around the neck a few times.  They're small pearls about 3-4 mm.


----------



## Bostonjetset

suchi said:


> Freshwaters are very nice. I am thinking about getting a rope length from Wen. She has some for about $20.


Thanks!  Who is Wen?  $20 is a steal!


cdtracing said:


> Those look nice on you.  They look to be a rich chocolate color on my monitor.
> 
> I've got 2 white100 inch endless strands I've had since the 80's when torsades were all the rage.  I still twist them into a torsade but they also look great layered around the neck a few times.  They're small pearls about 3-4 mm.


Thanks dear!  Once you are feeling better you must post a pic with your ropes!!


----------



## cdtracing

Bostonjetset said:


> Thanks!  Who is Wen?  $20 is a steal!
> 
> Thanks dear!  Once you are feeling better you must post a pic with your ropes!!


I will.  Wen is a seller on Etsy.  Shop is called Wenpearls.  There's also KongsPearls on Esy, too.


----------



## Joule

Bostonjetset said:


> Today I’m wearing a new 100 inch freshwater strand (wrapped 4 times) from Nick Kwan. They were not very expensive so I wasn’t expecting much but they turned out to be very nice. The dye was done well and they are strung nicely with individual knots between. Considering some costume jewelry costs more, I’m pretty pleased with the cost/value ratio.
> 
> View attachment 4183856


I like the look on you, Bostonjetset. I've thought about getting an endless strand of small pearls to wrap like that, but I'm not sure how often I'd wear it. I should make more of an effort.

Cdtracing, I am so glad to hear that you are on the mend. Here's hoping you get all the rest and recovery time you need. We need our queen in good shape.

Suchi, you can give your husband all the training in the world and he'll never have your talent for picking lovely pearls. You are a singular talent.


----------



## Bostonjetset

Joule said:


> I like the look on you, Bostonjetset. I've thought about getting an endless strand of small pearls to wrap like that, but I'm not sure how often I'd wear it. I should make more of an effort.
> 
> Cdtracing, I am so glad to hear that you are on the mend. Here's hoping you get all the rest and recovery time you need. We need our queen in good shape.
> 
> Suchi, you can give your husband all the training in the world and he'll never have your talent for picking lovely pearls. You are a singular talent.



Thanks Joule! Xo


----------



## cdtracing

Joule said:


> I like the look on you, Bostonjetset. I've thought about getting an endless strand of small pearls to wrap like that, but I'm not sure how often I'd wear it. I should make more of an effort.
> 
> Cdtracing, I am so glad to hear that you are on the mend. Here's hoping you get all the rest and recovery time you need. We need our queen in good shape.
> 
> Suchi, you can give your husband all the training in the world and he'll never have your talent for picking lovely pearls. You are a singular talent.



Thank you, my Pearl Sista!!  I'm taking full advantage of Dr's orders to not use the arm so my cooking & housecleaning has been delegated to others to do.


----------



## Newchanel

My second strand of pearls - blue akoyas. Unlike my first strand, these are not perfect so I was initially slightly disappointed given the price. But the colour and luster is great and they look exceptional with indoor lighting (harder to see flaws)


----------



## TXLVlove

I’m totally lame at pics but here goes:  my pearls arrived today.  They aren’t as deep a gold as I thought.  I need to try them in with a black top.  But overall I’m pleased!


----------



## TXLVlove




----------



## TXLVlove

1


----------



## TXLVlove

double post


----------



## TXLVlove

Newchanel said:


> View attachment 4184408
> 
> 
> My second strand of pearls - blue akoyas. Unlike my first strand, these are not perfect so I was initially slightly disappointed given the price. But the colour and luster is great and they look exceptional with indoor lighting (harder to see flaws)


This strand is beautiful.  Every time I locate a nice blue strand it gets nabbed right out from under me!


----------



## Bostonjetset

Newchanel said:


> View attachment 4184408
> 
> 
> My second strand of pearls - blue akoyas. Unlike my first strand, these are not perfect so I was initially slightly disappointed given the price. But the colour and luster is great and they look exceptional with indoor lighting (harder to see flaws)


Beautiful strand!!!!



TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4184786
> View attachment 4184787


Lovely. GSS are my favorite type of pearls.


----------



## clairejune

Newchanel said:


> View attachment 4184408
> 
> 
> My second strand of pearls - blue akoyas. Unlike my first strand, these are not perfect so I was initially slightly disappointed given the price. But the colour and luster is great and they look exceptional with indoor lighting (harder to see flaws)


Just so stunning, luscious and perfect! LOVE these!


----------



## clairejune

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4184786
> View attachment 4184787


What a wonderful, elegant set! Those really look like treasures from the sea!


----------



## Joule

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4184786
> View attachment 4184787


Those are beautiful, TXLV! I have a similar set, and you've inspired me to revisit them tomorrow!


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4184786
> View attachment 4184787


This is a lovely set. I like this shade of gold in pearls.


----------



## suchi

Newchanel said:


> View attachment 4184408
> 
> 
> My second strand of pearls - blue akoyas. Unlike my first strand, these are not perfect so I was initially slightly disappointed given the price. But the colour and luster is great and they look exceptional with indoor lighting (harder to see flaws)


Fabulous strand. You sure are going to get a lot of wear out of it. What are the size of the pearls?


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> suchi, you can give your husband all the training in the world and he'll never have your talent for picking lovely pearls. You are a singular talent.


I just want him to fund my pearl credit card bill lol


----------



## cdtracing

Newchanel said:


> View attachment 4184408
> 
> 
> My second strand of pearls - blue akoyas. Unlike my first strand, these are not perfect so I was initially slightly disappointed given the price. But the colour and luster is great and they look exceptional with indoor lighting (harder to see flaws)



This is a gorgeous necklace!   Very luminous, reflective nacre!  Those babies glow!



TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4184786
> View attachment 4184787



I love this classic set, TXLV!   They look fabulous on you. The pearls are clean & has luminous nacre.  I like the medium shade of gold!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Newchanel said:


> View attachment 4184408
> 
> 
> My second strand of pearls - blue akoyas. Unlike my first strand, these are not perfect so I was initially slightly disappointed given the price. But the colour and luster is great and they look exceptional with indoor lighting (harder to see flaws)



This strand is gorgeous!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4184786
> View attachment 4184787



I love this shade of gold too! More versatile. Sometimes a deeper gold colour may not go well with all skin tones. This shade nails it


----------



## cdtracing

My hubby decided I needed an evening out so he took me to dinner at our favorite Mexican restaurant for some good food & margaritas.  He helped me with my pearls, too.  I'm wearing my Tahitian drop earrings & 30+ inch Tahitian baroque pearl necklace I got from David Norman & my Cees 20 inch Tahitian necklace.  I also wore my favorite Tahitian/sapphire ring.  Sorry for the poor quality pic but hubby surprised dinner on me out of the blue.  As you can see, my bruising from the fall is fading.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> My hubby decided I needed an evening out so he took me to dinner at our favorite Mexican restaurant for some good food & margaritas.  He helped me with my pearls, too.  I'm wearing my Tahitian drop earrings & 30+ inch Tahitian baroque pearl necklace I got from David Norman & my Cees 20 inch Tahitian necklace.  I also wore my favorite Tahitian/sapphire ring.  Sorry for the poor quality pic but hubby surprised dinner on me out of the blue.  As you can see, my bruising from the fall is fading.
> View attachment 4186081


You look beautiful! Yes the bruises have faded.


----------



## clairejune

cdtracing said:


> My hubby decided I needed an evening out so he took me to dinner at our favorite Mexican restaurant for some good food & margaritas.  He helped me with my pearls, too.  I'm wearing my Tahitian drop earrings & 30+ inch Tahitian baroque pearl necklace I got from David Norman & my Cees 20 inch Tahitian necklace.  I also wore my favorite Tahitian/sapphire ring.  Sorry for the poor quality pic but hubby surprised dinner on me out of the blue.  As you can see, my bruising from the fall is fading.
> View attachment 4186081


You look amazing, and so do the pearls, omg! If I saw you wearing these, I’d want to come over and ask you about them!


----------



## TXLVlove

I love this classic set, TXLV!   They look fabulous on you. The pearls are clean & has luminous nacre.  I like the medium shade of gold![/QUOTE]



SmokieDragon said:


> I love this shade of gold too! More versatile. Sometimes a deeper gold colour may not go well with all skin tones. This shade nails it



Thanks ladies.  I wasn't sure about the color.  Once I tried them on with a black sweater I liked them much better.  I don't have much schema in regards to the golden ssp.  I appreciate your encouraging comments regarding the shade of gold.  I think I'll wait on a strand though.  


suchi said:


> I just want him to fund my pearl credit card bill lol


Don't we all!!!;0


----------



## TXLVlove

Joule said:


> Those are beautiful, TXLV! I have a similar set, and you've inspired me to revisit them tomorrow!


Show us pics!!!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> My hubby decided I needed an evening out so he took me to dinner at our favorite Mexican restaurant for some good food & margaritas.  He helped me with my pearls, too.  I'm wearing my Tahitian drop earrings & 30+ inch Tahitian baroque pearl necklace I got from David Norman & my Cees 20 inch Tahitian necklace.  I also wore my favorite Tahitian/sapphire ring.  Sorry for the poor quality pic but hubby surprised dinner on me out of the blue.  As you can see, my bruising from the fall is fading.
> View attachment 4186081


Love your treasures.  I don't think anyone was looking at your bruise...your Ts outshine everything else!


----------



## TXLVlove

Anyone have experience making a tin cup necklace?  I'm attempting to restring my Akoyas back to a rope but dang, first attempt I didn't glue the knot so half way through the clasp popped off.  The second attempt the string got tangled,  Now I'm at the point where I'm thinking I will stop when the length runs out and just deal.  The rest of the pearls I could make a tin cup necklace...but I don't know how!  Guess I need to watch a few Youtube videos or send them off somewhere!  Maybe Sakura could make one for me!


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> You look beautiful! Yes the bruises have faded.





clairejune said:


> You look amazing, and so do the pearls, omg! If I saw you wearing these, I’d want to come over and ask you about them!





TXLVlove said:


> Love your treasures.  I don't think anyone was looking at your bruise...your Ts outshine everything else!



Thank you, ladies!  Y'all make me feel so good with your support.  It was an enjoyable time & I enjoyed wearing them.  I have felt a little naked lately with not being able to wear pearl strands or my wedding rings.  Doctor said no rings on my left hand til I'm cast free.


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> This strand is beautiful.  Every time I locate a nice blue strand it gets nabbed right out from under me!


Cees may have some. He posted blue akoyas in IG today.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> My hubby decided I needed an evening out so he took me to dinner at our favorite Mexican restaurant for some good food & margaritas.  He helped me with my pearls, too.  I'm wearing my Tahitian drop earrings & 30+ inch Tahitian baroque pearl necklace I got from David Norman & my Cees 20 inch Tahitian necklace.  I also wore my favorite Tahitian/sapphire ring.  Sorry for the poor quality pic but hubby surprised dinner on me out of the blue.  As you can see, my bruising from the fall is fading.
> View attachment 4186081



I don't see any bruising. I just see beautiful pearls


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> I think I'll wait on a strand though.
> Maybe Sakura could make one for me!



I think you would need to try a strand on in person. Not all shades of gold go with all skin tones. You'd be surprised - champagne coloured ones can look great too! 

Seeing the lovely pieces that @cdtracing has gotten from Sakura, that sounds like a fabulous idea


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> I think you would need to try a strand on in person. Not all shades of gold go with all skin tones. You'd be surprised - champagne coloured ones can look great too!
> 
> Seeing the lovely pieces that @cdtracing has gotten from Sakura, that sounds like a fabulous idea



Thanks, SD.  The black eye is almost gone but the cut i still healing.  The bruise along my jaw is fading & is only noticeable if I lift my chin up.

Sakura has made me some wonderful creations.  In fact, I have just gotten a necklace & bracelet set she made for me from some golden metallic baroque pearls I bought from Wen Pearls.  I loved the warm iridescence of the nacre & the free form shapes.  I chose to have a gold filled bead between each pearl & gold filled toggle clasps.  The clasps I can manipulate with one hand & while I can't wear the bracelet yet, I can use it to extend the necklace so I can wear it at the longer length that I can slip over my head.  No mod pics yet but will post soon.  here are a couple of pics of the finished pieces Sakura sent me for approval.


----------



## aerinha

Question for those who have bought from Cees, do you get hit with an import tax on your pearls?

Considering a strand from him and don’t want any surprises 

Thanks


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> Question for those who have bought from Cees, do you get hit with an import tax on your pearls?
> 
> Considering a strand from him and don’t want any surprises
> 
> Thanks


I didn't but every country has it's own customs fees & requirements.  You might want to check with customs of what ever country you're in.


----------



## Bostonjetset

cdtracing said:


> My hubby decided I needed an evening out so he took me to dinner at our favorite Mexican restaurant for some good food & margaritas.  He helped me with my pearls, too.  I'm wearing my Tahitian drop earrings & 30+ inch Tahitian baroque pearl necklace I got from David Norman & my Cees 20 inch Tahitian necklace.  I also wore my favorite Tahitian/sapphire ring.  Sorry for the poor quality pic but hubby surprised dinner on me out of the blue.  As you can see, my bruising from the fall is fading.
> View attachment 4186081



Beautiful pearls!  Glad to see you are starting to heal.


----------



## aerinha

cdtracing said:


> I didn't but every country has it's own customs fees & requirements.  You might want to check with customs of what ever country you're in.


I am in the US


----------



## suchi

aerinha said:


> Question for those who have bought from





cdtracing said:


> View attachment 4186925
> View attachment 4186926
> 
> 
> Thanks, SD.  The black eye is almost gone but the cut i still healing.  The bruise along my jaw is fading & is only noticeable if I lift my chin up.
> 
> Sakura has made me some wonderful creations.  In fact, I have just gotten a necklace & bracelet set she made for me from some golden metallic baroque pearls I bought from Wen Pearls.  I loved the warm iridescence of the nacre & the free form shapes.  I chose to have a gold filled bead between each pearl & gold filled toggle clasps.  The clasps I can manipulate with one hand & while I can't wear the bracelet yet, I can use it to extend the necklace so I can wear it at the longer length that I can slip over my head.  No mod pics yet but will post soon.  here are a couple of pics of the finished pieces Sakura sent me for approval.


This is a very pretty strand. You will get to wear it loads.


----------



## Joule

TXLVlove said:


> Show us pics!!!


Here you are, TXLV. I'd forgotten how much I love these!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Joule said:


> View attachment 4187599
> 
> Here you are, TXLV. I'd forgotten how much I love these!



Beautiful set and I love the chain  Sometimes a pendant and studs just say it all


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> View attachment 4186925
> View attachment 4186926
> 
> 
> Thanks, SD.  The black eye is almost gone but the cut i still healing.  The bruise along my jaw is fading & is only noticeable if I lift my chin up.
> 
> Sakura has made me some wonderful creations.  In fact, I have just gotten a necklace & bracelet set she made for me from some golden metallic baroque pearls I bought from Wen Pearls.  I loved the warm iridescence of the nacre & the free form shapes.  I chose to have a gold filled bead between each pearl & gold filled toggle clasps.  The clasps I can manipulate with one hand & while I can't wear the bracelet yet, I can use it to extend the necklace so I can wear it at the longer length that I can slip over my head.  No mod pics yet but will post soon.  here are a couple of pics of the finished pieces Sakura sent me for approval.



Glad to hear that you're healing well. Remember not to strain yourself. Sending you best wishes as always for a speedy recovery.

Love the luster and very good clasp which allows for extensions! Can't wait to see your mod shots when the time comes


----------



## Joule

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful set and I love the chain  Sometimes a pendant and studs just say it all


Yes they do, and I think they'll have a lot of opportunities to talk in the future.


----------



## TXLVlove

Joule said:


> View attachment 4187599
> 
> Here you are, TXLV. I'd forgotten how much I love these!


OOOOH! They are so pretty.  Mine are very similar in color!  It truly helps to see others!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful set and I love the chain  Sometimes a pendant and studs just say it all


I agree.  I wore my golden set today.  I couldn't decide between Ts or my new babies...decided to wear the new set.  Simple and elegant


----------



## cdtracing

I am seeking opinions from my fellow pearl lovers.  I'm looking at orbit oval push clasps for my strand of Fiji pearls that need to be strung.  I cannot decide whether I should go with gold or white metal.  If I go with white metal, I would probably use rhodium over silver since all gold clasp will run close to $200 from what I have found.  I really just want he best color clasp to go with the pearls.  Opinions & feedback is warmly welcome.


----------



## cdtracing

I am seeking opinions from my fellow pearl lovers.  I'm looking at orbit oval push clasps for my strand of Fiji pearls that need to be strung.  I cannot decide whether I should go with gold or white metal.  If I go with white metal, I would probably use rhodium over silver since all gold clasp will run close to $200 from what I have found.  I really just want he best color clasp to go with the pearls.  Opinions & feedback is warmly welcome.
View attachment 4187941


----------



## TXLVlove

What color do you want to bring out in your strand?   Most of your pearls are darker so I’d go with silver.  I love the orbit push clasps.  I’ve changed out practically all my strands to them.  The larger are silver and the smaller are Rodium plated.  They are super easy to attach and you can connect to them.


----------



## Joule

cdtracing said:


> I am seeking opinions from my fellow pearl lovers.  I'm looking at orbit oval push clasps for my strand of Fiji pearls that need to be strung.  I cannot decide whether I should go with gold or white metal.  If I go with white metal, I would probably use rhodium over silver since all gold clasp will run close to $200 from what I have found.  I really just want he best color clasp to go with the pearls.  Opinions & feedback is warmly welcome.
> View attachment 4187941


You could go either way with that strand. With your skin and hair, I'd probably go with white metal. But any way you look at it, you can't go wrong.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> I am seeking opinions from my fellow pearl lovers.  I'm looking at orbit oval push clasps for my strand of Fiji pearls that need to be strung.  I cannot decide whether I should go with gold or white metal.  If I go with white metal, I would probably use rhodium over silver since all gold clasp will run close to $200 from what I have found.  I really just want he best color clasp to go with the pearls.  Opinions & feedback is warmly welcome.
> View attachment 4187941


Also depends if you would like to hang anything from your strand.  You have some impressive bails so look at what you gravitate towards.  I agree with Joule, you can't go wrong either way.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> I am seeking opinions from my fellow pearl lovers.  I'm looking at orbit oval push clasps for my strand of Fiji pearls that need to be strung.  I cannot decide whether I should go with gold or white metal.  If I go with white metal, I would probably use rhodium over silver since all gold clasp will run close to $200 from what I have found.  I really just want he best color clasp to go with the pearls.  Opinions & feedback is warmly welcome.
> View attachment 4187941


Both gold and silver will go well with this strand. There are some golden pearls as well as silver tones. Hard to decide! Sorry I am no help at all.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> I am seeking opinions from my fellow pearl lovers.  I'm looking at orbit oval push clasps for my strand of Fiji pearls that need to be strung.  I cannot decide whether I should go with gold or white metal.  If I go with white metal, I would probably use rhodium over silver since all gold clasp will run close to $200 from what I have found.  I really just want he best color clasp to go with the pearls.  Opinions & feedback is warmly welcome.
> View attachment 4187941



This is absolutely gorgeous! I think there are a little more golden Fiji pearls closest to where the clasp would be. Lately I have been very bias to a nice piece of buttery yellow gold. I just think it would amazing with a yellow gold clasp. Having said that, are most of your clasp white gold? If so, then you may wanna stay with white. If you want a bit of a change, then yellow gold will definitely do it [emoji16]


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

cdtracing said:


> My hubby decided I needed an evening out so he took me to dinner at our favorite Mexican restaurant for some good food & margaritas.  He helped me with my pearls, too.  I'm wearing my Tahitian drop earrings & 30+ inch Tahitian baroque pearl necklace I got from David Norman & my Cees 20 inch Tahitian necklace.  I also wore my favorite Tahitian/sapphire ring.  Sorry for the poor quality pic but hubby surprised dinner on me out of the blue.  As you can see, my bruising from the fall is fading.
> View attachment 4186081



You and your pearls look stunning. I hope you had a lovely evening out with your hubby xx


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> I am seeking opinions from my fellow pearl lovers.  I'm looking at orbit oval push clasps for my strand of Fiji pearls that need to be strung.  I cannot decide whether I should go with gold or white metal.  If I go with white metal, I would probably use rhodium over silver since all gold clasp will run close to $200 from what I have found.  I really just want he best color clasp to go with the pearls.  Opinions & feedback is warmly welcome.
> View attachment 4187941



Well I think that if the white metal orbit push clasp costs about the same as the yellow gold one, get the yellow gold one. Having said that, looking at your strand, I think yellow gold will go beautifully - not just because the pearls close to the clasp have a golden tinge but I think the strand overall would go better with yellow gold. FWIW, I think I have an even number of yellow gold and silver clasps


----------



## aerinha

Just bought this from Cees. He is putting a harpoon system in for an endless strand which I think means it will also come string to wear????  Should have asked. Can’t wait to see it


----------



## cdtracing

Thank you for your input, ladies.  I like all colors of metals..white, yellow, & rose.  I will also mix my metals.  The cost for a gold orbit clasp is about $195 (white or yellow) & a rhodium plated silver clasp is $50.00.  Most of my clasps are white gold with some being silver.  All the fish hook clasps that are on about a dozen necklaces are yellow gold but I want to eventually replace them because those clasps are harder for me to manipulate as I get older.   I have spent way over my budget these past few months with my pearl buying spree & I am trying to be conservative with my spending right now.  Since the pearls are large with this strand, I don' think I will be hanging any pendants from it unless I find a Fiji pearl to make an enhancer.  I'm going to have to give it some thought.


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> Just bought this from Cees. He is putting a harpoon system in for an endless strand which I think means it will also come string to wear????  Should have asked. Can’t wait to see it
> View attachment 4188567


Oh, that's gorgeous!!  Yes, with the harpoon clasp, it will ready to wear.  Cees did my multi Tahitian strand that way.  I love the clasp & now wish I had Cees do the same with my Fiji strand.  How long will your strand be?  I have one similar that's 36 inches.


----------



## aerinha

cdtracing said:


> Oh, that's gorgeous!!  Yes, with the harpoon clasp, it will ready to wear.  Cees did my multi Tahitian strand that way.  I love the clasp & now wish I had Cees do the same with my Fiji strand.  How long will your strand be?  I have one similar that's 36 inches.



Thanks! The tag said 34.5” but that was unknotted so probably 35” when done. So glad not to have to get them strung. Nowhere near me does it and I am too impatient to do it myself especially on a strand that long


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> Just bought this from Cees. He is putting a harpoon system in for an endless strand which I think means it will also come string to wear????  Should have asked. Can’t wait to see it
> View attachment 4188567



This is gorgeous! The luster is amazing too  Can't wait to see your neck shots


----------



## piosavsfan

I have a bluish Akoya strand coming soon from Cees, also with harpoon clasp! It is one of the strands that he posted a couple of days ago on his Instagram.


----------



## cdtracing

piosavsfan said:


> I have a bluish Akoya strand coming soon from Cees, also with harpoon clasp! It is one of the strands that he posted a couple of days ago on his Instagram.



Yes, I saw those too.  They are gorgeous!  I want a longer strand of blue Akoya but I'm trying to not spend any more money right now.


----------



## aerinha

SmokieDragon said:


> This is gorgeous! The luster is amazing too  Can't wait to see your neck shots



Will do as soon as it arrives.  I took the Fedex delivery so once the clasp is done it shouldn’t take too long to arrive.  I wanted a long tahitian strand for a while, never thought it would be ombre, which I adore.


----------



## piosavsfan

cdtracing said:


> Yes, I saw those too.  They are gorgeous!  I want a longer strand of blue Akoya but I'm trying to not spend any more money right now.


I am having a very hard time not spending more money. I keep seeing things I really want!


----------



## TXLVlove

Is the harpoon clasp a pearl that is drilled then inserted with a metal piece?


----------



## cdtracing

piosavsfan said:


> I am having a very hard time not spending more money. I keep seeing things I really want!


Yes, me too!  So many things on my wish list are popping up!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Is the harpoon clasp a pearl that is drilled then inserted with a metal piece?


Yes, that's the concept as I understand it.


----------



## TXLVlove

I saw those blue akoyas on Cees instagram and had to really sit on my hands!  I have to wait until November to make a serious purchase and I go back and forth between a luxury handbag, pearls, and some Apple technology.  Obviously I'm all over the map!


----------



## TXLVlove

piosavsfan said:


> I am having a very hard time not spending more money. I keep seeing things I really want!


I am with you!


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> Just bought this from Cees. He is putting a harpoon system in for an endless strand which I think means it will also come string to wear????  Should have asked. Can’t wait to see it
> View attachment 4188567


Gorgeous...we need neck shots for sure!  You and cd will be pearlie sisters.


----------



## SmokieDragon

piosavsfan said:


> I have a bluish Akoya strand coming soon from Cees, also with harpoon clasp! It is one of the strands that he posted a couple of days ago on his Instagram.




Ooooh, lovely!  Can't wait to see your neck shots


----------



## BigPurseSue

I was watching Antiques Roadshow on PBS. I think it was the Bismark, ND Hour 1 episode. A woman had a gorgeous French Art Noveau platinum pearl and diamond ring, pre-1920s that she had inherited. She said she had taken it to a jeweler and he advised replacing the natural pearl with a modern "shinier" cultured pearl. No, no, no, the appraiser said. One had to wonder whether the jeweler simply wanted the natural pearl to resell.


----------



## cdtracing

BigPurseSue said:


> I was watching Antiques Roadshow on PBS. I think it was the Bismark, ND Hour 1 episode. A woman had a gorgeous French Art Noveau platinum pearl and diamond ring, pre-1920s that she had inherited. She said she had taken it to a jeweler and he advised replacing the natural pearl with a modern "shinier" cultured pearl. No, no, no, the appraiser said. One had to wonder whether the jeweler simply wanted the natural pearl to resell.


Probably.  Besides natural pearls being rare, replacing the pearl with a modern cultured pearl would devalue the ring.


----------



## Molly0

BigPurseSue said:


> I was watching Antiques Roadshow on PBS. I think it was the Bismark, ND Hour 1 episode. A woman had a gorgeous French Art Noveau platinum pearl and diamond ring, pre-1920s that she had inherited. She said she had taken it to a jeweler and he advised replacing the natural pearl with a modern "shinier" cultured pearl. No, no, no, the appraiser said. One had to wonder whether the jeweler simply wanted the natural pearl to resell.


Serves as a good reminder to not just take a jewellers word as the gospel. Many of them are not experts on pearls or even gemstones.  They say all kinds of crazy things.


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> I saw those blue akoyas on Cees instagram and had to really sit on my hands!  I have to wait until November to make a serious purchase and I go back and forth between a luxury handbag, pearls, and some Apple technology.  Obviously I'm all over the map!


My birthday is in October and I am in the same boat. Deciding between a jade bangle, a jade pendant, a gold bangle, smaller tahitian strand, ruby and diamond eternity band, longines watch, a new camera or just simply to put the money in an FD


----------



## Molly0

suchi said:


> My birthday is in October and I am in the same boat. Deciding between a jade bangle, a jade pendant, a gold bangle, smaller tahitian strand, ruby and diamond eternity band, longines watch, a new camera or just simply to put the money in an FD


They ALL sound like good options. Hope you let us know what you decide.


----------



## cdtracing

Well, my Pearl Sistas & Brothas....I went back to the orthopedist today & did not get the news I was hoping for.  Looks like the bone has shifted & moved, so I will be having surgery first thing in the morning to have a plate & screws put in to stabilize & keep the bone in it's proper place.  I don't know if I will be on the forum tomorrow as it will depend on how well the surgery goes.  Fingers crossed all goes well.  In the meantime...let the Pearls carry on!!!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Well, my Pearl Sistas & Brothas....I went back to the orthopedist today & did not get the news I was hoping for.  Looks like the bone has shifted & moved, so I will be having surgery first thing in the morning to have a plate & screws put in to stabilize & keep the bone in it's proper place.  I don't know if I will be on the forum tomorrow as it will depend on how well the surgery goes.  Fingers crossed all goes well.  In the meantime...let the Pearls carry on!!!


Sending healing prayers your way!


----------



## Joule

cdtracing said:


> Well, my Pearl Sistas & Brothas....I went back to the orthopedist today & did not get the news I was hoping for.  Looks like the bone has shifted & moved, so I will be having surgery first thing in the morning to have a plate & screws put in to stabilize & keep the bone in it's proper place.  I don't know if I will be on the forum tomorrow as it will depend on how well the surgery goes.  Fingers crossed all goes well.  In the meantime...let the Pearls carry on!!!


Oh, cdtracing, I am so sorry! I will be thinking of you and looking for news. Please update as soon as you feel up to it.


----------



## BigPurseSue

cdtracing said:


> Well, my Pearl Sistas & Brothas....I went back to the orthopedist today & did not get the news I was hoping for.  Looks like the bone has shifted & moved, so I will be having surgery first thing in the morning to have a plate & screws put in to stabilize & keep the bone in it's proper place.  I don't know if I will be on the forum tomorrow as it will depend on how well the surgery goes.  Fingers crossed all goes well.  In the meantime...let the Pearls carry on!!!



I'm so sorry, CDTracing! I hope everything goes well for you and the healing process is a breeze. Please keep us up to date when you get your strength back. Till then we'll be hoping and praying for you, and the pearl world will not be the same.


----------



## clairejune

Best of luck!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Well, my Pearl Sistas & Brothas....I went back to the orthopedist today & did not get the news I was hoping for.  Looks like the bone has shifted & moved, so I will be having surgery first thing in the morning to have a plate & screws put in to stabilize & keep the bone in it's proper place.  I don't know if I will be on the forum tomorrow as it will depend on how well the surgery goes.  Fingers crossed all goes well.  In the meantime...let the Pearls carry on!!!



What sad news. Hope everything goes well and get well soon!


----------



## Molly0

Best Wishes CD.  Thoughts & prayers for a good outcome!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Well, my Pearl Sistas & Brothas....I went back to the orthopedist today & did not get the news I was hoping for.  Looks like the bone has shifted & moved, so I will be having surgery first thing in the morning to have a plate & screws put in to stabilize & keep the bone in it's proper place.  I don't know if I will be on the forum tomorrow as it will depend on how well the surgery goes.  Fingers crossed all goes well.  In the meantime...let the Pearls carry on!!!


Oh no surgery is scary. Will keep you in my prayers and you will recover soon.


----------



## Bostonjetset

cdtracing said:


> Well, my Pearl Sistas & Brothas....I went back to the orthopedist today & did not get the news I was hoping for.  Looks like the bone has shifted & moved, so I will be having surgery first thing in the morning to have a plate & screws put in to stabilize & keep the bone in it's proper place.  I don't know if I will be on the forum tomorrow as it will depend on how well the surgery goes.  Fingers crossed all goes well.  In the meantime...let the Pearls carry on!!!


Best of luck with your surgery!  We'll all be thinking about you here.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Here's my WSSP bracelet which I got from the recent Kojima sale and WSSP studs and GSSP pearl extenders from a local pearl boutique


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Here's my WSSP bracelet which I got from the recent Kojima sale and WSSP studs and GSSP pearl extenders from a local pearl boutique



Beautiful, SD!  I love the earrings!  I would love to have 2 extenders with Tahitian & GSS!  They look fabulous on you!!!  What mm size are they?


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Beautiful, SD!  I love the earrings!  I would love to have 2 extenders with Tahitian & GSS!  They look fabulous on you!!!  What mm size are they?



Thanks so much and how’s your arm? Surgery went well I hope. 

The WSSP on top is 10.8mm and the bottom GSSP is 11.9mm


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Here's my WSSP bracelet which I got from the recent Kojima sale and WSSP studs and GSSP pearl extenders from a local pearl boutique


The bracelet is glowing and so iridescent!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Beautiful, SD!  I love the earrings!  I would love to have 2 extenders with Tahitian & GSS!  They look fabulous on you!!!  What mm size are they?


How are you?


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much and how’s your arm? Surgery went well I hope.
> 
> The WSSP on top is 10.8mm and the bottom GSSP is 11.9mm


WOW!  Those are nice & large!  They look so good on you!



suchi said:


> How are you?



Thank you for asking, my pearl sistas!!  I'm doing good.  Surgery went well.  I'm not to use the arm at all & to keep it elevated as much as possible.  The pain is manageable with the medication schedule.  Pain meds make me groggy, though.
I will go back to the doctor on the 25th & he will decide whether I will need a cast or stay in a splint.  Hubby has been worked from home so he can be here if I need something.  So far, I'm doing pretty good.


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> The bracelet is glowing and so iridescent!



Thanks so much! Sometimes it's hard to capture that in pictures so glad it came across


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> WOW!  Those are nice & large!  They look so good on you!
> 
> Thank you for asking, my pearl sistas!!  I'm doing good.  Surgery went well.  I'm not to use the arm at all & to keep it elevated as much as possible.  The pain is manageable with the medication schedule.  Pain meds make me groggy, though.
> I will go back to the doctor on the 25th & he will decide whether I will need a cast or stay in a splint.  Hubby has been worked from home so he can be here if I need something.  So far, I'm doing pretty good.



Thanks so much! I thought that with my thin earlobes, I can't wear big earrings well but turns out that's not the case 

Glad to hear that hubby is there for and with you  Get plenty of rest and sending positive vibes your way


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> WOW!  Those are nice & large!  They look so good on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for asking, my pearl sistas!!  I'm doing good.  Surgery went well.  I'm not to use the arm at all & to keep it elevated as much as possible.  The pain is manageable with the medication schedule.  Pain meds make me groggy, though.
> I will go back to the doctor on the 25th & he will decide whether I will need a cast or stay in a splint.  Hubby has been worked from home so he can be here if I need something.  So far, I'm doing pretty good.


Good to know everything went well  You will be back to rocking your pearls in no time!!!


----------



## aerinha

About how long does it take for Cees to have the harpoon clasp done, pearls strung and shipped?


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> About how long does it take for Cees to have the harpoon clasp done, pearls strung and shipped?


Not long.  Depends on how many custom orders ahead of you.  He usually will let you know when it's ready to ship. I got mine pretty quick.  I think that he may still be at the Hong Kong Pearl show.


----------



## aerinha

cdtracing said:


> Not long.  Depends on how many custom orders ahead of you.  He usually will let you know when it's ready to ship. I got mine pretty quick.  I think that he may still be at the Hong Kong Pearl show.


Thanks,I guess I will have to be more patient, it hasn’t been quite a week yet since he said he was dropping them off for the harpoon (Tuesday his time I think).


----------



## suchi

I lusted over the small Tahitians posted by Cees in IG but no pearl budget 
I bought a single pearl from him though, to replace my damaged pearl.


----------



## birkin10600

When i watched Crazy Rich Asians and saw Michelle Yeoh wear pearls, that basically took pearls at the forefront for me. I am so inspired by her class and the way she carried herself, and of course, her pearls were outstanding and so beautiful! 

My South Sea Pearls.


----------



## SmokieDragon

birkin10600 said:


> When i watched Crazy Rich Asians and saw Michelle Yeoh wear pearls, that basically took pearls at the forefront for me. I am so inspired by her class and the way she carried herself, and of course, her pearls were outstanding and so beautiful!
> 
> My South Sea Pearls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193473
> View attachment 4193475
> View attachment 4193476
> View attachment 4193477



Beautiful pieces with amazing luster!


----------



## TXLVlove

birkin10600 said:


> When i watched Crazy Rich Asians and saw Michelle Yeoh wear pearls, that basically took pearls at the forefront for me. I am so inspired by her class and the way she carried herself, and of course, her pearls were outstanding and so beautiful!
> 
> My South Sea Pearls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193473
> View attachment 4193475
> View attachment 4193476
> View attachment 4193477


I totally agree...I was pointing out the pearls to my hubs, LOL!


----------



## TXLVlove

birkin10600 said:


> When i watched Crazy Rich Asians and saw Michelle Yeoh wear pearls, that basically took pearls at the forefront for me. I am so inspired by her class and the way she carried herself, and of course, her pearls were outstanding and so beautiful!
> 
> My South Sea Pearls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193473
> View attachment 4193475
> View attachment 4193476
> View attachment 4193477


Beautiful set.


----------



## Florasun

cdtracing said:


> WOW!  Those are nice & large!  They look so good on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for asking, my pearl sistas!!  I'm doing good.  Surgery went well.  I'm not to use the arm at all & to keep it elevated as much as possible.  The pain is manageable with the medication schedule.  Pain meds make me groggy, though.
> I will go back to the doctor on the 25th & he will decide whether I will need a cast or stay in a splint.  Hubby has been worked from home so he can be here if I need something.  So far, I'm doing pretty good.



Glad to hear the surgery went well! Here's hoping for continued healing and good news!


----------



## cdtracing

birkin10600 said:


> When i watched Crazy Rich Asians and saw Michelle Yeoh wear pearls, that basically took pearls at the forefront for me. I am so inspired by her class and the way she carried herself, and of course, her pearls were outstanding and so beautiful!
> 
> My South Sea Pearls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193473
> View attachment 4193475
> View attachment 4193476
> View attachment 4193477


You're SS are TDF!!! So beautiful!!  Love the earrings & would love to see a mod shot of your strand!! 

I think I'm going to contact Cees when I'm ready for a WSS strand in about a 20" length.


----------



## cdtracing

Florasun said:


> Glad to hear the surgery went well! Here's hoping for continued healing and good news!


Thanks, Florasun.  I'm doing ok so far.  I go back to the doctor on the 25th to check the progress.  I hope he doesn't put me back into a full cast.  Th meds make me groggy & sleepy so I'm getting pleny of sleep for a change. LOL


----------



## cdtracing

Update on my Fiji strand....I decided to get the rhodium plated sterling silver orbit clasp for starters.  I can get a gold clasp later & have it changed out when it comes time to restring it.  My son picked the pearls & clasp up today so he can take it to his jeweler friend who's going to string it for me.  Hopefully, I will have it back sometime next week.


----------



## Florasun

Here is a Buccellati brooch that I recently acquired from Oakgem, and some gray Keshi pearls (from Assael).
I read on the Assael website that the Keshi pearls are not seeded with a nucleus, they are all nacre. Which probably accounts for the fact that I was so mesmerized by their luminosity when I tried them on in the store that I had a hard time taking them off.


----------



## cdtracing

Florasun said:


> Here is a Buccellati brooch that I recently acquired from Oakgem, and some gray Keshi pearls (from Assael).
> I read on the Assael website that the Keshi pearls are not seeded with a nucleus, they are all nacre. Which probably accounts for the fact that I was so mesmerized by their luminosity when I tried them on in the store that I had a hard time taking them off.
> View attachment 4193801


Oh, my!  What glorious pieces!!!  Lucky you!!!!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> You're SS are TDF!!! So beautiful!!  Love the earrings & would love to see a mod shot of your strand!!
> 
> I think I'm going to contact Cees when I'm ready for a WSS strand in about a 20" length.


I PMed you about Cees.  At least I think I did!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> I PMed you about Cees.  At least I think I did!


LOL  You did.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Florasun said:


> Here is a Buccellati brooch that I recently acquired from Oakgem, and some gray Keshi pearls (from Assael).
> I read on the Assael website that the Keshi pearls are not seeded with a nucleus, they are all nacre. Which probably accounts for the fact that I was so mesmerized by their luminosity when I tried them on in the store that I had a hard time taking them off.
> View attachment 4193801



These are really dreamy pieces  I was staring so much till I almost forgot to click "Like" haha  I would love to see a top view of them - many thanks in advance. Yes, Keshi pearls are all nacre


----------



## Florasun

cdtracing said:


> Oh, my!  What glorious pieces!!!  Lucky you!!!!





SmokieDragon said:


> These are really dreamy pieces  I was staring so much till I almost forgot to click "Like" haha  I would love to see a top view of them - many thanks in advance. Yes, Keshi pearls are all nacre



Thank you both so much!

How do you more experienced pearl wearers keep your pearls clean? I am worried about makeup and other gunk getting on the pearl earrings.


----------



## cdtracing

Florasun said:


> Thank you both so much!
> 
> How do you more experienced pearl wearers keep your pearls clean? I am worried about makeup and other gunk getting on the pearl earrings.


I always wipe my pearls down with a clean, damp, soft cloth after each time I wear them before I put them away.


----------



## Molly0

I wore these baroque pinkish set in SS earrings today after totally forgetting I even had them. Don’t you love it when you find something in a jewel box that you had forgotten about?  It’s like a bonus!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Florasun said:


> Thank you both so much!
> 
> How do you more experienced pearl wearers keep your pearls clean? I am worried about makeup and other gunk getting on the pearl earrings.



Well they say that pearls should be the last thing you put on and the first thing you take off. So that means skincare, makeup, clothes, moisturiser, brush hair, hairspray hair etc. first then only put on your pearls. And when taking them off, take them off before clothes, makeup removal etc.

Then as @cdtracing has said, always wipe pearls down with a clean, damp, soft cloth after each time you wear them. What I also do is I let them dry for a few hours in an open jewellery box specifically set aside for this. Leaving the lid up takes some getting used to so you will find yourself closing the box without realising it but leave it open, LOL! So this means if I take them off at night, they go into my regular jewellery box only the next morning. Or if they're taken off in the afternoon, back into the regular jewellery box by nighttime. HTH


----------



## SmokieDragon

Molly0 said:


> I wore these baroque pinkish set in SS earrings today after totally forgetting I even had them. Don’t you love it when you find something in a jewel box that you had forgotten about?  It’s like a bonus!
> View attachment 4195259



Lovely bonus!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Put my new beading board to good use by restringing my purple FWs which came strung with no gimp and a knot at the clasp rings! So happy also that I could buy a beading board in my home country for only US$3.40


----------



## Florasun

For a pearl lover, that is a great skill to have!


----------



## aerinha

My strand from Cees is ready to ship.  He sent me a pic of it twisted up in a plastic baggie.  Having it sent to work, so with the 2 day Fedex, assuming it goes out tomorrow, I think I should have it in hand by Friday.


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> My strand from Cees is ready to ship.  He sent me a pic of it twisted up in a plastic baggie.  Having it sent to work, so with the 2 day Fedex, assuming it goes out tomorrow, I think I should have it in hand by Friday.


Can't wait to see them!!  Post pics when you get them!!!


----------



## birkin10600

cdtracing said:


> You're SS are TDF!!! So beautiful!!  Love the earrings & would love to see a mod shot of your strand!!
> 
> I think I'm going to contact Cees when I'm ready for a WSS strand in about a 20" length.


Thank you dear![emoji173] Here's my mod shot.


----------



## birkin10600

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful pieces with amazing luster!





TXLVlove said:


> I totally agree...I was pointing out the pearls to my hubs, LOL!





TXLVlove said:


> Beautiful set.





cdtracing said:


> You're SS are TDF!!! So beautiful!!  Love the earrings & would love to see a mod shot of your strand!!
> 
> I think I'm going to contact Cees when I'm ready for a WSS strand in about a 20" length.


Thank you so much ladies for your kind compliments![emoji173]


----------



## cdtracing

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you dear![emoji173] Here's my mod shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195819


Oh, Be Still My Heart!!!


----------



## piosavsfan

Purchase from KongsPearl. Top is my picture and bottom is seller's. They are pretty but not accurately represented IMO, color is not nearly as vibrant as the seller's pics. I still like them for low the price I paid.


----------



## aerinha

My Cees strand shipped today. While I wait here are today’s pearls: long strand of AAA grade 8 mm freshwater from PP


----------



## SmokieDragon

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you dear![emoji173] Here's my mod shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195819



WOW!!! That took my breath away!


----------



## SmokieDragon

piosavsfan said:


> Purchase from KongsPearl. Top is my picture and bottom is seller's. They are pretty but not accurately represented IMO, color is not nearly as vibrant as the seller's pics. I still like them for low the price I paid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4196013



Well the stock picture has more vibrant colours for sure. Your strand is pretty - I would be staring at it if I saw it in person! I notice that they strung yours with gimp. Lucky  Mine came gimp-less and I just restrung it over the weekend as posted yesterday (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-pearl-lovers-thread.889114/page-191#post-32579283)


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> My Cees strand shipped today. While I wait here are today’s pearls: long strand of AAA grade 8 mm freshwater from PP
> View attachment 4196237



Fantastic luster and so round! Are they metallic FW or just "regular" FW? Breathtaking


----------



## piosavsfan

aerinha said:


> My Cees strand shipped today. While I wait here are today’s pearls: long strand of AAA grade 8 mm freshwater from PP
> View attachment 4196237


My Cees strand shipped today, too. Love your long strand, I need a long one like this.



SmokieDragon said:


> Well the stock picture has more vibrant colours for sure. Your strand is pretty - I would be staring at it if I saw it in person! I notice that they strung yours with gimp. Lucky  Mine came gimp-less and I just restrung it over the weekend as posted yesterday (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-pearl-lovers-thread.889114/page-191#post-32579283)


I love the color of your strand!


----------



## aerinha

SmokieDragon said:


> Fantastic luster and so round! Are they metallic FW or just "regular" FW? Breathtaking



Just regular. Metallic wasn’t an option then and my fresadama choker underwhelmed so I went with AAA


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Florasun said:


> Here is a Buccellati brooch that I recently acquired from Oakgem, and some gray Keshi pearls (from Assael).
> I read on the Assael website that the Keshi pearls are not seeded with a nucleus, they are all nacre. Which probably accounts for the fact that I was so mesmerized by their luminosity when I tried them on in the store that I had a hard time taking them off.
> View attachment 4193801



Wow these are stunning! I wouldn't want to take them off either 
 Wear in good health xx


----------



## aerinha

My Cees ombré strand arrived today. When will I learn not to judge pearls that just exited a hot or freezing truck and wait til they hit room temp?  Same for leather bags too. They are really pretty. The verdict is out in the spacers he used instead of knotting. 

Including the promised neck pics but they look horrendous with my dress. I will have to post better ones when I have something else on.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Lovely!  I can't really see the spacers


----------



## aerinha

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely!  I can't really see the spacers



Thanks.  I notice the spacers most between the white pearls, especially on the one side of the strand.  On one hand, hey I didn’t have to try to string it, on the other, it feels so stiff compared to my other long strand that is knotted thread vs spaced wire of some sort.  Cees didn’t give too many details on what came with the harpoon and I never knew about the spacer and wire thing until after I paid and then saw another’s old post mentioning what he did.  It was too late then.  

I guess if after a while I am not happy with how it wears, I can have it strung for real.  I would lose the two pearls with the harpoon but if I sub in a clasp for one It shouldn't impact the overall length too much.


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> My Cees ombré strand arrived today. When will I learn not to judge pearls that just exited a hot or freezing truck and wait til they hit room temp?  Same for leather bags too. They are really pretty. The verdict is out in the spacers he used instead of knotting.
> 
> Including the promised neck pics but they look horrendous with my dress. I will have to post better ones when I have something else on.
> 
> View attachment 4198386
> 
> View attachment 4198388



Spectacular!!!  I love them!!!!  Makes me want to get another Ombré strand!!


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> My Cees ombré strand arrived today. When will I learn not to judge pearls that just exited a hot or freezing truck and wait til they hit room temp?  Same for leather bags too. They are really pretty. The verdict is out in the spacers he used instead of knotting.
> 
> Including the promised neck pics but they look horrendous with my dress. I will have to post better ones when I have something else on.
> 
> View attachment 4198386
> 
> View attachment 4198388


I like the spacers. Since you have different colors in your strand I think you would lose some of the elegance with white knots between  the tahitians or black knots between the ssp.


----------



## Molly0

Lucky day today!  Looking for opinions.   I thrifted a 36 “ endless  strand.  I THINK  they’re Tahitian (as in not dyed) but how do I know?  They seem like it to me, some are near round, some are almost baroque, some are ringed, some are not. The color tones are varied and some are downright mirror like. Unfortunately they are not knotted so I will restring them with a clasp so I can wear them double sometimes although I love the longer length!  What do you all think?


----------



## aerinha

Here the are with a better outfit. Much happier today than yesterday


----------



## aerinha

TXLVlove said:


> I like the spacers. Since you have different colors in your strand I think you would lose some of the elegance with white knots between  the tahitians or black knots between the ssp.



You are right about thread. I had no idea what color would work when I thought I was stringing them. 



Molly0 said:


> Lucky day today!  Looking for opinions.   I thrifted a 36 “ endless  strand.  I THINK  they’re Tahitian (as in not dyed) but how do I know?  They seem like it to me, some are near round, some are almost baroque, some are ringed, some are not. The color tones are varied and some are downright mirror like. Unfortunately they are not knotted so I will restring them with a clasp so I can wear them double sometimes although I love the longer length!  What do you all think?
> View attachment 4198904
> View attachment 4198905
> View attachment 4198906
> View attachment 4198907



They look like dyed fresh waters to me based on the shape and the ring patterns


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> Here the are with a better outfit. Much happier today than yesterday
> View attachment 4199099


Fabulous!  Just fabulous!!!  They look wonderful on you!


----------



## piosavsfan

aerinha said:


> Here the are with a better outfit. Much happier today than yesterday
> View attachment 4199099


Amazing! I'm unfortunately having some issues with my Cees strand that hopefully he can help me resolve.


----------



## Molly0

aerinha said:


> They look like dyed fresh waters to me based on the shape and the ring patterns



Too bad Oh well!   I thought they were pretty irregular shaped.  I have other dyed ones and they are more uniform in color. But I guess they are better at dying them now so they look more real. Still a fun find. They’ll still be a fun restringing project for me anyway.


----------



## piosavsfan

So I got blue akoyas from Cees and had to add 6 extra pearls to make the strand longer but what I didn't know was that those pearls were more silver and bigger! They are the 6 at the bottom. It sounds like he was not aware of this either. So I'm hoping he has another blue akoya strand to fix this because it bothers me that the pearls don't match.


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> Here the are with a better outfit. Much happier today than yesterday
> View attachment 4199099



They are spectacular with amazing luster! What a difference the outfit makes!


----------



## SmokieDragon

piosavsfan said:


> So I got blue akoyas from Cees and had to add 6 extra pearls to make the strand longer but what I didn't know was that those pearls were more silver and bigger! They are the 6 at the bottom. It sounds like he was not aware of this either. So I'm hoping he has another blue akoya strand to fix this because it bothers me that the pearls don't match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199296
> View attachment 4199297
> View attachment 4199298



Oh no! I hope he can resolve this for you quickly


----------



## piosavsfan

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh no! I hope he can resolve this for you quickly


If he has another strand then I would probably have to buy it and then have someone re-do the necklace with traditional knots (I paid extra for the harpoon system) and maybe make a long blue akoya necklace instead of the 19 inch I have now.


----------



## SmokieDragon

piosavsfan said:


> If he has another strand then I would probably have to buy it and then have someone re-do the necklace with traditional knots (I paid extra for the harpoon system) and maybe make a long blue akoya necklace instead of the 19 inch I have now.



Well one idea is that since it's a harpoon system, you can position the 6 grey pearls at the back of your neck where your hair will hide them. Even if you opt to put up your hair, it's at the back of your neck and not as noticeable. If you do this, you should ask him to compensate you for the extra pearls at least


----------



## cdtracing

piosavsfan said:


> So I got blue akoyas from Cees and had to add 6 extra pearls to make the strand longer but what I didn't know was that those pearls were more silver and bigger! They are the 6 at the bottom. It sounds like he was not aware of this either. So I'm hoping he has another blue akoya strand to fix this because it bothers me that the pearls don't match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199296
> View attachment 4199297
> View attachment 4199298


I'm so sorry this has happened. There is a distinct difference in color that is obvious.  It would bother me too. I'm sure Cees can resolve this.   Keep us posted.


----------



## piosavsfan

SmokieDragon said:


> Well one idea is that since it's a harpoon system, you can position the 6 grey pearls at the back of your neck where your hair will hide them. Even if you opt to put up your hair, it's at the back of your neck and not as noticeable. If you do this, you should ask him to compensate you for the extra pearls at least


I was thinking this as well although the pearls they placed by the clasp are all the smallest ones.


----------



## tealocean

Molly0 said:


> Too bad Oh well!   I thought they were pretty irregular shaped.  I have other dyed ones and they are more uniform in color. But I guess they are better at dying them now so they look more real. Still a fun find. They’ll still be a fun restringing project for me anyway.


They're beautiful! I like irregular "potato"/baroque shapes!


----------



## tealocean

aerinha said:


> You are right about thread. I had no idea what color would work when I thought I was stringing them.
> 
> 
> 
> They look like dyed fresh waters to me based on the shape and the ring patterns


Are potato/baroque shapes usually freshwater?


----------



## suchi

tealocean said:


> Are potato/baroque shapes usually freshwater?


Mostly yes. But there are baroque Tahitians and south seas as well. Potato shape I think is predominantly freshwaters.


----------



## cdtracing

Baroque & button shapes can occur in all types of pearl, saltwater & freshwater.  I suppose a potato shaped pearl can occur in saltwater because you cannot control a mollusk or oyster nacre process, but the potato pearls I've seen have been freshwater.


----------



## piosavsfan

Wearing my blue akoyas backwards today.


----------



## SmokieDragon

piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my blue akoyas backwards today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203178



Beautiful!  There's just something about Blue Akoyas that I love


----------



## cdtracing

piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my blue akoyas backwards today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203178


They look wonderful on you!!  I hope you're able to get the mismatched pearls replaced.

Today, I'm headed to my orthopedist for follow up on the surgery.  Praying for good news.  I'm wearing my ombré SS & T's.


----------



## piosavsfan

cdtracing said:


> They look wonderful on you!!  I hope you're able to get the mismatched pearls replaced.
> 
> Today, I'm headed to my orthopedist for follow up on the surgery.  Praying for good news.  I'm wearing my ombré SS & T's.


Good luck at your appointment!

I will be purchasing a 2nd blue akoya strand from Cees at a big discount to fix this necklace. I am deciding what to do with the extra pearls I will have because I want to keep my current necklace the same length. I might make a bracelet or combine with other pearls for a mixed necklace. Cees is checking if he has any Tahitian or Akoya strands with the same size pearls.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> View attachment 4203290
> 
> They look wonderful on you!!  I hope you're able to get the mismatched pearls replaced.
> 
> Today, I'm headed to my orthopedist for follow up on the surgery.  Praying for good news.  I'm wearing my ombré SS & T's.


Good luck with the appointment. Your pearls look beautiful on you and the dress is perfect for the pearls.


----------



## suchi

piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my blue akoyas backwards today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203178


The akoyas are glowing and looks beautiful! I have a smaller blue akoya strand from Pearescence and love it.


----------



## cdtracing

Thank you, Suchi & Piosavsfan!  I did get good news today.  My Doctor said he couldn't be more pleased with how fast I'm healing.  The stitches are out & he said every thing looks great; x-rays showed everything is healing perfectly.  So, I'm now in a removable split & I have started physical therapy ahead of schedule.  I have exercises I have to to 5-6 times a day without the splint & now I can shower without it too.  I go back to the physical therapist next week & back to see the doctor in 2 weeks.  All in all, it was a very positive appointment.


----------



## tealocean

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, Suchi & Piosavsfan!  I did get good news today.  My Doctor said he couldn't be more pleased with how fast I'm healing.  The stitches are out & he said every thing looks great; x-rays showed everything is healing perfectly.  So, I'm now in a removable split & I have started physical therapy ahead of schedule.  I have exercises I have to to 5-6 times a day without the splint & now I can shower without it too.  I go back to the physical therapist next week & back to see the doctor in 2 weeks.  All in all, it was a very positive appointment.


I'm glad you got good news!


----------



## tealocean

suchi said:


> Mostly yes. But there are baroque Tahitians and south seas as well. Potato shape I think is predominantly freshwaters.





cdtracing said:


> Baroque & button shapes can occur in all types of pearl, saltwater & freshwater.  I suppose a potato shaped pearl can occur in saltwater because you cannot control a mollusk or oyster nacre process, but the potato pearls I've seen have been freshwater.


Thank you both!


----------



## cdtracing

tealocean said:


> I'm glad you got good news!


Thank you, Tealocean!


----------



## aerinha

Multi color Tahitian strand, my only round Tahitians, back from when PP used to have crazy sales


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> View attachment 4203290
> 
> They look wonderful on you!!  I hope you're able to get the mismatched pearls replaced.
> 
> Today, I'm headed to my orthopedist for follow up on the surgery.  Praying for good news.  I'm wearing my ombré SS & T's.



Glad to hear about your progress!  Beautiful pearls - the luster always amazes me


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> Multi color Tahitian strand, my only round Tahitians, back from when PP used to have crazy sales
> View attachment 4204112
> 
> View attachment 4204113



Beautiful strand   They look really great on you!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Glad to hear about your progress!  Beautiful pearls - the luster always amazes me


Thanks SD!!  Yes, my appt was very positive.  Now I have to do exercises & they do hurt but are necessary to gain full movement.


----------



## honu

Anyone need a Cartier South Sea pearl choker? 

Last weekend I went with my friend to Cartier so she could try on their Love bracelets. The SA was so nice to let us try on a bunch of bracelets and then my friend wanted to try on a diamond panther tassel necklace. I spied a south sea pearl necklace and asked how big the pearls were. I guessed 19mm (they were 16.5mm-19mm) and she suggested I try them on. Of course I said yes!
The SS pearls were creamy with a hint of pink and came with a diamond ball clasp. 

The price? $660,000


----------



## cdtracing

honu said:


> Anyone need a Cartier South Sea pearl choker?
> 
> Last weekend I went with my friend to Cartier so she could try on their Love bracelets. The SA was so nice to let us try on a bunch of bracelets and then my friend wanted to try on a diamond panther tassel necklace. I spied a south sea pearl necklace and asked how big the pearls were. I guessed 19mm (they were 16.5mm-19mm) and she suggested I try them on. Of course I said yes!
> The SS pearls were creamy with a hint of pink and came with a diamond ball clasp.
> 
> The price? $660,000
> 
> View attachment 4204398
> View attachment 4204399


Absolutely gorgeous!!!  Out of my budget but it's nice to find a jeweler that will let you try on something fabulous just for fun!


----------



## aerinha

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful strand   They look really great on you!



Thank you.  It was hard getting the colors to show in a pic.


----------



## Molly0

honu said:


> Anyone need a Cartier South Sea pearl choker?
> 
> Last weekend I went with my friend to Cartier so she could try on their Love bracelets. The SA was so nice to let us try on a bunch of bracelets and then my friend wanted to try on a diamond panther tassel necklace. I spied a south sea pearl necklace and asked how big the pearls were. I guessed 19mm (they were 16.5mm-19mm) and she suggested I try them on. Of course I said yes!
> The SS pearls were creamy with a hint of pink and came with a diamond ball clasp.
> 
> The price? $660,000
> 
> View attachment 4204398
> View attachment 4204399


Wowza!  They must have been so heavy!   Just beautiful!


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, Suchi & Piosavsfan!  I did get good news today.  My Doctor said he couldn't be more pleased with how fast I'm healing.  The stitches are out & he said every thing looks great; x-rays showed everything is healing perfectly.  So, I'm now in a removable split & I have started physical therapy ahead of schedule.  I have exercises I have to to 5-6 times a day without the splint & now I can shower without it too.  I go back to the physical therapist next week & back to see the doctor in 2 weeks.  All in all, it was a very positive appointment.



Wonderful news! [emoji8]


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> Wonderful news! [emoji8]


Thanks, SQ!  It was a relief in a  lot of ways.  I'm glad it's healing like it's suppose to.  The exercises are a bit painful, but I'm doing them religiously.


----------



## SmokieDragon

honu said:


> Anyone need a Cartier South Sea pearl choker?
> 
> Last weekend I went with my friend to Cartier so she could try on their Love bracelets. The SA was so nice to let us try on a bunch of bracelets and then my friend wanted to try on a diamond panther tassel necklace. I spied a south sea pearl necklace and asked how big the pearls were. I guessed 19mm (they were 16.5mm-19mm) and she suggested I try them on. Of course I said yes!
> The SS pearls were creamy with a hint of pink and came with a diamond ball clasp.
> 
> The price? $660,000
> 
> View attachment 4204398
> View attachment 4204399



Gorgeous and out of my budget haha


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, Suchi & Piosavsfan!  I did get good news today.  My Doctor said he couldn't be more pleased with how fast I'm healing.  The stitches are out & he said every thing looks great; x-rays showed everything is healing perfectly.  So, I'm now in a removable split & I have started physical therapy ahead of schedule.  I have exercises I have to to 5-6 times a day without the splint & now I can shower without it too.  I go back to the physical therapist next week & back to see the doctor in 2 weeks.  All in all, it was a very positive appointment.


This is fantastic news! You will be perfectly fine in no time


----------



## suchi

honu said:


> Anyone need a Cartier South Sea pearl choker?
> 
> Last weekend I went with my friend to Cartier so she could try on their Love bracelets. The SA was so nice to let us try on a bunch of bracelets and then my friend wanted to try on a diamond panther tassel necklace. I spied a south sea pearl necklace and asked how big the pearls were. I guessed 19mm (they were 16.5mm-19mm) and she suggested I try them on. Of course I said yes!
> The SS pearls were creamy with a hint of pink and came with a diamond ball clasp.
> 
> The price? $660,000
> 
> View attachment 4204398
> View attachment 4204399


I guess I can sell my house and a kidney and maybe some blood hehe
Looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> I guess I can sell my house and a kidney and maybe some blood hehe
> Looks gorgeous on you!


 I would have to sell an organ or two, along with my house as well!!


----------



## TXLVlove

honu said:


> Anyone need a Cartier South Sea pearl choker?
> 
> Last weekend I went with my friend to Cartier so she could try on their Love bracelets. The SA was so nice to let us try on a bunch of bracelets and then my friend wanted to try on a diamond panther tassel necklace. I spied a south sea pearl necklace and asked how big the pearls were. I guessed 19mm (they were 16.5mm-19mm) and she suggested I try them on. Of course I said yes!
> The SS pearls were creamy with a hint of pink and came with a diamond ball clasp.
> 
> The price? $660,000
> 
> View attachment 4204398
> View attachment 4204399


This makes the $88k strand I saw look like a bargain!  Alas I will live vicariously through pics


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> This makes the $88k strand I saw look like a bargain!  Alas I will live vicariously through pics


$88k strand? Did you take a picture?


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> $88k strand? Did you take a picture?


Here it is...on eBay.


----------



## honu

Of course the Cartier strand was so expensive because of the brand name (and diamond ball clasp - I think it was F-G VS diamonds) but it sure was nice to try them on!! 

Even if I could afford them, I wouldn't get them....I would get Mikimoto or even Paspaley pearls.


----------



## cdtracing

honu said:


> Of course the Cartier strand was so expensive because of the brand name (and diamond ball clasp - I think it was F-G VS diamonds) but it sure was nice to try them on!!
> 
> Even if I could afford them, I wouldn't get them....I would get Mikimoto or even Paspaley pearls.


I couldn't afford them either but if I could, I would go for Paspaley for their amazing luster.


----------



## TXLVlove

When it comes to pearls, I don't really care about labels...now purses, that's another story!


----------



## aerinha

TXLVlove said:


> When it comes to pearls, I don't really care about labels...now purses, that's another story!



Agreed. As long as you know what you are buying, an oyster is an oyster.


----------



## cdtracing

Wore my T's today!


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> Multi color Tahitian strand, my only round Tahitians, back from when PP used to have crazy sales
> View attachment 4204112
> 
> View attachment 4204113


You look gorgeous!  I wish PP would bring back those crazy sales!


----------



## aerinha

cdtracing said:


> You look gorgeous!  I wish PP would bring back those crazy sales!



Thank you.  I was always happy with my PP purchases, but they don’t seem to have the stock or the good prices they used to.  I would still love one of their gold and white SS harvest strands, but they get them once a year and typically by the time I see the email all they have left are  $2000+ strands that are 70” long and the under $1200 opera length strands are long gone.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Wore my T's today!
> View attachment 4208819


Looking fab! This is the fiji strand?


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> You look gorgeous!  I wish PP would bring back those crazy sales!


PP is having a tahitian sale now.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Looking fab! This is the fiji strand?


Thanks, Suchi!  No, the larger strand is the multi color Tahitian strand I got from Cees with the harpoon clasp.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Thanks, Suchi!  No, the larger strand is the multi color Tahitian strand I got from Cees with the harpoon clasp.


So pretty.  Cees just sent my sister some pics of T strands.  I just forwarded your glam shot for her to see how nice yours are.


----------



## pots_in_details

Posting my first gold south sea pearls i got last week!


----------



## suchi

pots_in_details said:


> View attachment 4211051
> View attachment 4211052
> 
> Posting my first gold south sea pearls i got last week!


Gorgeous! Earshots please


----------



## pots_in_details

Love em! Now need a ring and necklace to match [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## cdtracing

pots_in_details said:


> View attachment 4211051
> View attachment 4211052
> 
> Posting my first gold south sea pearls i got last week!


These are gorgeous & they look fabulous on you!   I love pearl dangles!


----------



## suchi

pots_in_details said:


> View attachment 4211063
> 
> Love em! Now need a ring and necklace to match [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


Looks amazing on you! Yes you definitely need a ring, a necklace and maybe also a bracelet. It's not possible to stop at one


----------



## SmokieDragon

pots_in_details said:


> View attachment 4211051
> View attachment 4211052
> 
> Posting my first gold south sea pearls i got last week!



Truly breathtaking with amazing luster and a truly drool-worthy earshot!  Yes, as @suchi said, you need to complete your set


----------



## piosavsfan

cdtracing said:


> Wore my T's today!
> View attachment 4208819


They look gorgeous!

Here is a better pic of my blue akoyas. I have the 2nd strand on the way from Cees. Ideas on what to do with the 40 or so extra pearls I will have?


----------



## pots_in_details

Thanks [emoji4] sa sent me a pic of a bracelet and showed me a necklace but id rather save up for a strand [emoji28]


----------



## suchi

piosavsfan said:


> They look gorgeous!
> 
> Here is a better pic of my blue akoyas. I have the 2nd strand on the way from Cees. Ideas on what to do with the 40 or so extra pearls I will have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211881


Gorgeous blues! Love it.


----------



## suchi

pots_in_details said:


> Thanks [emoji4] sa sent me a pic of a bracelet and showed me a necklace but id rather save up for a strand [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212142
> View attachment 4212144


The design of the necklace is very pretty.


----------



## tealocean

piosavsfan said:


> They look gorgeous!
> 
> Here is a better pic of my blue akoyas. I have the 2nd strand on the way from Cees. Ideas on what to do with the 40 or so extra pearls I will have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211881


This is beautiful! What about a bracelet?


----------



## SmokieDragon

piosavsfan said:


> They look gorgeous!
> 
> Here is a better pic of my blue akoyas. I have the 2nd strand on the way from Cees. Ideas on what to do with the 40 or so extra pearls I will have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211881



Beautiful! I love how the blue of your top matches the strand so perfectly!  Ok, from what I understand, you will be restringing your current harpooned strand with the new strand that's on the way. So I think you should string everything with orbital clasps so that you have the option to make it into 1 long strand or maybe even wrap the strand around twice as a bracelet


----------



## SmokieDragon

pots_in_details said:


> Thanks [emoji4] sa sent me a pic of a bracelet and showed me a necklace but id rather save up for a strand [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212142
> View attachment 4212144



Beautiful pieces but yes, agree you should get a strand instead


----------



## cdtracing

pots_in_details said:


> Thanks [emoji4] sa sent me a pic of a bracelet and showed me a necklace but id rather save up for a strand [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212142
> View attachment 4212144


The necklace is nice & I love the bracelet but those earrings should have something special.  I agree to wait & get a whole strand!


----------



## TXLVlove

I turned my sister on to Cees and she just purchased two gorgeous strands (SSP and Ts).  I, on the other hand, have to wait until next month to do some major damage.  But I didn't want to be left out so I clicked "Buy  It Now" on these babies.  Metallic Edisons.  Hope they will look as good as they do in the pics!


----------



## TXLVlove

11.5-13.6mm!  I found a great pic from Pearl-Guide of FWP, Edisons, and SSP along side each other.  It gives a great comparison.


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful! I love how the blue of your top matches the strand so perfectly!  Ok, from what I understand, you will be restringing your current harpooned strand with the new strand that's on the way. So I think you should string everything with orbital clasps so that you have the option to make it into 1 long strand or maybe even wrap the strand around twice as a bracelet


I was about to post the same thing, then I decided to scroll down to see other replies...great minds think alike!


----------



## TXLVlove

I was wearing my multicolored strand today and one of my students asked me if those were real pearls.  I got to share that they were indeed real and they come out of the oyster this color.  She was amazed...even second graders can appreciate pearly treasures!


----------



## cdtracing

Took our youngest to dinner for his 22nd birthday & wore my Akoya ...blues & white.  Worked out quite  nice/


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Took our youngest to dinner for his 22nd birthday & wore my Akoya ...blues & white.  Worked out quite  nice/
> View attachment 4213285


This is too funny...I was just walking my dog thinking of you and your blue akoyas...I have pearls on the brain!  Once again you look lovely!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> This is too funny...I was just walking my dog thinking of you and your blue akoyas...I have pearls on the brain!  Once again you look lovely!


Awwww!   Thank you, TXLVlove!!


----------



## tealocean

cdtracing said:


> Took our youngest to dinner for his 22nd birthday & wore my Akoya ...blues & white.  Worked out quite  nice/
> View attachment 4213285


Beautiful! I really like the blue and white together!


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4213155
> View attachment 4213156
> View attachment 4213157
> 
> I turned my sister on to Cees and she just purchased two gorgeous strands (SSP and Ts).  I, on the other hand, have to wait until next month to do some major damage.  But I didn't want to be left out so I clicked "Buy  It Now" on these babies.  Metallic Edisons.  Hope they will look as good as they do in the pics!


These do look like gorgeous south seas to me! 
I thought I was pearl satisfied but I am getting that itch again. Sadly, made some damage with jade and won't be able to get any new pearls this year.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Took our youngest to dinner for his 22nd birthday & wore my Akoya ...blues & white.  Worked out quite  nice/
> View attachment 4213285


Love the layering. Looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## cdtracing

Thank you, everyone!!  The picture is a little blurry but I was trying to take the pic as the car was moving & trying to dodge the setting sun shining though the windows.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Took our youngest to dinner for his 22nd birthday & wore my Akoya ...blues & white.  Worked out quite  nice/
> View attachment 4213285



Wonderful layering - just love it


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> These do look like gorgeous south seas to me!
> I thought I was pearl satisfied but I am getting that itch again. Sadly, made some damage with jade and won't be able to get any new pearls this year.


I know what you mean.  I'm still trying to decide on T's from Cees or a MWT LV Speedy  bag.  I hope this strand will take the edge off. And I agree they do look like SSP to me.  i should get them in a couple of weeks.  I hit a Chinese holiday so have to wait until the 7th for her to ship, then wait for DHL to deliver.  I guess it gives me time to order an orbit clasp so all is good.


----------



## mewt

Asking for help from pearl lovers, because I'm an absolute pearl noob!

This is the first pearl I've ever purchased, 12mm in 18k gold and diamonds. My mom loves tahitian pearls so I was hoping to give her a nice one, and while I love the design of this pendant I have no idea if it's actually a tahitian pearl? Quality, real or not, dyed or natural, how to tell...?

Seller pics:






Pics I just took:





Any tips would be great, thanks! Cost was around $280. Did I do ok?


----------



## TXLVlove

mewt said:


> Asking for help from pearl lovers, because I'm an absolute pearl noob!
> 
> This is the first pearl I've ever purchased, 12mm in 18k gold and diamonds. My mom loves tahitian pearls so I was hoping to give her a nice one, and while I love the design of this pendant I have no idea if it's actually a tahitian pearl? Quality, real or not, dyed or natural, how to tell...?
> 
> Seller pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics I just took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips would be great, thanks! Cost was around $280. Did I do ok?


What a gorgeous pendant.  Well it looks like a real tahitian to me.  Pearlies???


----------



## mewt

TXLVlove said:


> What a gorgeous pendant.  Well it looks like a real tahitian to me.  Pearlies???


oh thank you for your reply, that helps ease my mind! I'm giving it to my mom tomorrow, I hope she loves it! What are pearlies?


----------



## TXLVlove

mewt said:


> oh thank you for your reply, that helps ease my mind! I'm giving it to my mom tomorrow, I hope she loves it! What are pearlies?


My word for all our pearl loving friends on this thread!


----------



## SmokieDragon

mewt said:


> Asking for help from pearl lovers, because I'm an absolute pearl noob!
> 
> This is the first pearl I've ever purchased, 12mm in 18k gold and diamonds. My mom loves tahitian pearls so I was hoping to give her a nice one, and while I love the design of this pendant I have no idea if it's actually a tahitian pearl? Quality, real or not, dyed or natural, how to tell...?
> 
> Seller pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics I just took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips would be great, thanks! Cost was around $280. Did I do ok?



It looks real to me too! With 18k gold and diamonds too, you have done extremely well!  Your mom will be so happy


----------



## cdtracing

mewt said:


> Asking for help from pearl lovers, because I'm an absolute pearl noob!
> 
> This is the first pearl I've ever purchased, 12mm in 18k gold and diamonds. My mom loves tahitian pearls so I was hoping to give her a nice one, and while I love the design of this pendant I have no idea if it's actually a tahitian pearl? Quality, real or not, dyed or natural, how to tell...?
> 
> Seller pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics I just took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips would be great, thanks! Cost was around $280. Did I do ok?


Very nice, natural baroque Tahitian with lovely overtones of what looks like aubergine & slight bluish green.  Price is good for the size pearl.  You did good.  Lucky Mom!


----------



## suchi

mewt said:


> Asking for help from pearl lovers, because I'm an absolute pearl noob!
> 
> This is the first pearl I've ever purchased, 12mm in 18k gold and diamonds. My mom loves tahitian pearls so I was hoping to give her a nice one, and while I love the design of this pendant I have no idea if it's actually a tahitian pearl? Quality, real or not, dyed or natural, how to tell...?
> 
> Seller pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics I just took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips would be great, thanks! Cost was around $280. Did I do ok?


Looks real tahitian to me too. With an 18k setting with diamonds that is a very good price.


----------



## mewt

Thanks you guys!



TXLVlove said:


> My word for all our pearl loving friends on this thread!


Haha, I see!! When I hand this piece over I'll be sure to tell her, it was approved by The Pearlies! 

I'm heading out to see her now, she's traveled a long distance to visit me. Really excited to give this to her! Will take some pics of it on her neck and post back here later. 

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## pots_in_details

Getting a pendant today. Which one has better color, luster?


----------



## cdtracing

pots_in_details said:


> View attachment 4215109
> 
> Getting a pendant today. Which one has better color, luster?


Personally, I like the one on the left...the one on the chain, deeper color & the luster looks sharper.


----------



## SmokieDragon

pots_in_details said:


> View attachment 4215109
> 
> Getting a pendant today. Which one has better color, luster?



I agree with @cdtracing too about the one on the left!


----------



## pots_in_details

Got the left one and tried on a strand sigh [emoji26][emoji26]


----------



## SmokieDragon

pots_in_details said:


> Got the left one and tried on a strand sigh [emoji26][emoji26]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215210
> View attachment 4215211



WOW!!! That strand!!!


----------



## loves

Oops quoted wrongly


----------



## TXLVlove

pots_in_details said:


> Got the left one and tried on a strand sigh [emoji26][emoji26]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215210
> View attachment 4215211


When I grow up I want  a strand like this!


----------



## TXLVlove

Speaking of  GSSP,  has anyone come across a guide for telling what color would look best with what skin tone?  I have my pendant and studs that are light-medium gold and they seem to look the best with  my skin tone.  I would love to see a comparison with skin tones...


----------



## cdtracing

pots_in_details said:


> Got the left one and tried on a strand sigh [emoji26][emoji26]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4215210
> View attachment 4215211


Congratulations!!!  And that strand....be still my heart!!!  That looks stunning on you!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Speaking of  GSSP,  has anyone come across a guide for telling what color would look best with what skin tone?  I have my pendant and studs that are light-medium gold and they seem to look the best with  my skin tone.  I would love to see a comparison with skin tones...



Sorry, haven’t seen such a thing. Wish they had one. All I know is I’m quite fair skinned but deep golden colours make my skin look dark and are thus not good for me. I also look best with light-medium colours


----------



## SmokieDragon

TOUS meets pearls ie my Duality necklace


----------



## pots_in_details

TXLVlove said:


> Speaking of  GSSP,  has anyone come across a guide for telling what color would look best with what skin tone?  I have my pendant and studs that are light-medium gold and they seem to look the best with  my skin tone.  I would love to see a comparison with skin tones...



https://www.timelesspearl.com/color-pearls-will-suit-skin-tone/

Found this article!


----------



## TXLVlove

pots_in_details said:


> https://www.timelesspearl.com/color-pearls-will-suit-skin-tone/
> 
> Found this article!


Thank you!  I also found one from Pure Pearls https://www.purepearls.com/pick-the-...pearls-for-you


----------



## birkin10600

My gray tahitian pearl dangle earrings with Van Cleef Arpels limited edition gray mop alhambra necklace.


----------



## birkin10600

More photos. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

Love those T's & how wonderful they blend with your VCA pendant!


----------



## birkin10600

cdtracing said:


> Love those T's & how wonderful they blend with your VCA pendant!


Thank you dear![emoji7]


----------



## aerinha

Opinion question. If you bought a double strand natural pearl bracelet from the early 1800s and the string looked gross. Would you restring?  If so would you be ok making it a necklace?


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> Opinion question. If you bought a double strand natural pearl bracelet from the early 1800s and the string looked gross. Would you restring?  If so would you be ok making it a necklace?



Is the string also brittle? A string that old might break, so best to get it restrung. I think a necklace is subject to less bumps and knocks compared to a bracelet.


----------



## cdtracing

Yesterday was Ombré T's & SS's mixed with Kojima Waterfalls.


----------



## aerinha

SmokieDragon said:


> Is the string also brittle? A string that old might break, so best to get it restrung. I think a necklace is subject to less bumps and knocks compared to a bracelet.



It is something I am considering buying online so I can’t say for sure on the string’s condition otherthan it looks really gross.  The purist in me balks at making changes, but for the reasons you said, I think a necklace might work better.


----------



## aerinha

Wearing my ombré strand today an coworker who never comments on my jewelry (thinks it a waste of money) said how much she liked them.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Yesterday was Ombré T's & SS's mixed with Kojima Waterfalls.
> View attachment 4219159



Beautiful!


----------



## Gourmetgal

birkin10600 said:


> More photos. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4218236
> View attachment 4218237


Such a nice understated look paired together....not too matchy matchy!


----------



## TXLVlove

My evening project!   Metallic FWP.  The luster is amazing.  They are not perfect but beautiful just the same.


----------



## aerinha

Considering doing something pearly and dumb or something pearly and pretty stupid.  The difference?  Cost.  Will update you on which, if not common sense, wins out


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> Considering doing something pearly and dumb or something pearly and pretty stupid.  The difference?  Cost.  Will update you on which, if not common sense, wins out



Well this sounds mysterious!!! Don't leave us in the dark for too long!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4220557
> 
> My evening project!   Metallic FWP.  The luster is amazing.  They are not perfect but beautiful just the same.



Beautiful!!! Are these Edisons or not? Where are they from?


----------



## TXLVlove

So first pic was after I just strung them last night.  Please disregard the tired face....2nd graders will do that to you on a rainy day!   Second pic was in crappy light since it’s still pouring here!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful!!! Are these Edisons or not? Where are they from?


Edisons!  They look like SSP for sure.  The luster is incredible.  They lean towards silver.  I got them from a vendor on Etsy : *epyT *  Her name is Linda and she is very quick to respond.  When I was trolling sites, I came across hers and she had two strands.  Well I went back, one was already sold, so luckily I was able to purchase the other one.  She has some that are more pink on the site right now.  Here is my listing:


----------



## TXLVlove

My phone doesn't do them justice.  They are really metallic and silver.  I don't know why they are photographing pink!  I think the largest pearls I could wear would be 14mm before they look comical!  Although my mom is 5 foot and rocks her 16-18mm SSPs!


----------



## birkin10600

Gourmetgal said:


> Such a nice understated look paired together....not too matchy matchy!


Thank you hun! I love them![emoji7]


----------



## aerinha

SmokieDragon said:


> Well this sounds mysterious!!! Don't leave us in the dark for too long!


Hint:  it has to do with antique natural pearls


----------



## aerinha

About ten years ago I, for once, let financial sense win over the jewelry bug and passed on a $700 strand of natural pearls.  Always regretted it a bit.  So my dumb choice would be to bid on a strand of fairly baroque natural pearls that might be river pearls and that need to be restrung.  Seller says clasp isn’t original and it doesn’t wow me so if I bid and win, I need to source an antique clasp.  My pretty stupid choice would be to outright buy an affordable but more than I should spend right now strand of natural salt waters with a really pretty clasp.  It is shorter than I would like since the pearls are small.  Or I could be smart and not go after either.

Anyway, while trying to see what a clasp might cost and realizing I might have to buy one of the old cultured graduated strands going cheap on ebay because they aren’t the look people want now, I came across a strand of $68 pearls described as natural (plastic beads get called natural pearls so I don’t trust that easily), but they are small and not real round.  Appear to havenbeen restrung in the fish hook era.  Those I bought.  I have spent more money on far worse.  If they are real whoopie.  If they are cultured, well, I had fun waiting for them to arrive and solve the mystery.


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4221236
> View attachment 4221237
> 
> So first pic was after I just strung them last night.  Please disregard the tired face....2nd graders will do that to you on a rainy day!   Second pic was in crappy light since it’s still pouring here!



You look beautiful and they look beautiful on you! All you need is an LBD  They really look like SSPs!

I can't imagine being 5' and wearing 16-18mm! I'm just slightly taller than your mom!


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> About ten years ago I, for once, let financial sense win over the jewelry bug and passed on a $700 strand of natural pearls.  Always regretted it a bit.  So my dumb choice would be to bid on a strand of fairly baroque natural pearls that might be river pearls and that need to be restrung.  Seller says clasp isn’t original and it doesn’t wow me so if I bid and win, I need to source an antique clasp.  My pretty stupid choice would be to outright buy an affordable but more than I should spend right now strand of natural salt waters with a really pretty clasp.  It is shorter than I would like since the pearls are small.  Or I could be smart and not go after either.
> 
> Anyway, while trying to see what a clasp might cost and realizing I might have to buy one of the old cultured graduated strands going cheap on ebay because they aren’t the look people want now, I came across a strand of $68 pearls described as natural (plastic beads get called natural pearls so I don’t trust that easily), but they are small and not real round.  Appear to havenbeen restrung in the fish hook era.  Those I bought.  I have spent more money on far worse.  If they are real whoopie.  If they are cultured, well, I had fun waiting for them to arrive and solve the mystery.



Can't wait to see it


----------



## cdtracing

Well...we're back from our weekend with the No Prep Kings Street Outlaws!  We had a great time.  I wore my multi color Tahitians to the after party after the race finals.


----------



## aerinha

Sadly I was out bid on the one strand of antique natural pearls.  Didn’t realize how much I wanted them until I lost.  Still waiting on the mystery strand although the more I look at the online pics the more I think they are cultured, but again, the price was low.

Decided not to buy the more expensive natural strand as the pearls are really small and according to posts, not worth near what they are asking becuase of the size.

Considering trying to restring my two baroque blue akoya strands into a 36” strand as I never wear them (sale frenzy panic buying gone bad) and am on a long necklace kick.


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> Sadly I was out bid on the one strand of antique natural pearls.  Didn’t realize how much I wanted them until I lost.  Still waiting on the mystery strand although the more I look at the online pics the more I think they are cultured, but again, the price was low.
> 
> Decided not to buy the more expensive natural strand as the pearls are really small and according to posts, not worth near what they are asking becuase of the size.
> 
> Considering trying to restring my two baroque blue akoya strands into a 36” strand as I never wear them (sale frenzy panic buying gone bad) and am on a long necklace kick.


Bummer about being outbid.   I have decided that stringing a 36 inch necklace is quite challenging.  I tried with my akoya strand that I recently split up then decided to string it back into a 36 in. strand.  It was really challenging with the looooong thread.  I gave up and just make a 20 inch strand.  I think when I go to LA next month I'll pay $10 to have a professional do it at the Jewelry Mart!


----------



## aerinha

TXLVlove said:


> Bummer about being outbid.   I have decided that stringing a 36 inch necklace is quite challenging.  I tried with my akoya strand that I recently split up then decided to string it back into a 36 in. strand.  It was really challenging with the looooong thread.  I gave up and just make a 20 inch strand.  I think when I go to LA next month I'll pay $10 to have a professional do it at the Jewelry Mart!



I have no patience so maybe I will skip the akoya headache...project after all.


----------



## aerinha

Anyone have the experience where 5 things you wanted for a while suddenly pop up one after another?  Happens to me a lot. 

In that vein, I bid in an auction ending next week that I probably wouldn’t have won except I just clicked to buy Golden SS baroques off Etsy.


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> Anyone have the experience where 5 things you wanted for a while suddenly pop up one after another?  Happens to me a lot.
> 
> In that vein, I bid in an auction ending next week that I probably wouldn’t have won except I just clicked to buy Golden SS baroques off Etsy.


Nice...be sure to post pics when they arrive.  I ordered my recent strand the same day I finally located a  preloved LV bag I had been searching for in great condition...so I clicked "Buy now" on that one too!  They both arrived last Friday.  I was one happy girl!


----------



## aerinha

TXLVlove said:


> Nice...be sure to post pics when they arrive.  I ordered my recent strand the same day I finally located a  preloved LV bag I had been searching for in great condition...so I clicked "Buy now" on that one too!  They both arrived last Friday.  I was one happy girl!



I was checking out “your” edisons on Etsy when I found the goldens from another seller . Hoping they are as gold in person as on screen. They will be my first knotting attempt too.


----------



## aerinha

These are pics from the Etsy listing.

Up close
	

		
			
		

		
	




Mine is the one on the left, the other two were already sold.  I think mine is the goldest, although the one on the right seems to have some great overtones


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> These are pics from the Etsy listing.
> 
> Up close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4225102
> 
> 
> Mine is the one on the left, the other two were already sold.  I think mine is the goldest, although the one on the right seems to have some great overtones
> View attachment 4225103



They look lovely.  Goldens are on my list but until I figure out the right gold ( and price[emoji6]) I just dream.   Please post your necklace once it’s completed!!
The Edison’s I just received are huge!   I caught a glimpse of them in a mirror at school and I couldn’t believe how much they look like SSP and the luster is amazing.  They are like shiny, silvery white gumballs[emoji173]️[emoji225]


----------



## aerinha

TXLVlove said:


> They look lovely.  Goldens are on my list but until I figure out the right gold ( and price[emoji6]) I just dream.   Please post your necklace once it’s completed!!
> The Edison’s I just received are huge!   I caught a glimpse of them in a mirror at school and I couldn’t believe how much they look like SSP and the luster is amazing.  They are like shiny, silvery white gumballs[emoji173]️[emoji225]



I want white SS so I was really considering them before I saw the golds. I have a baroque gold strand from PP I got years ago and probably should have returned. They are yellow or kind of beige depending on the light. I never really loved them. I want really gold looking ones, no matter how bad they might look with my coloring


----------



## Florasun

aerinha said:


> Anyone have the experience where 5 things you wanted for a while suddenly pop up one after another?  Happens to me a lot.
> 
> In that vein, I bid in an auction ending next week that I probably wouldn’t have won except I just clicked to buy Golden SS baroques off Etsy.



Yes! and it's usually right after I had a big outlay on some other expense. :\


----------



## Florasun

Hi fellow pearlies - does anyone know if Pearl Paradise can do a 20 or 22 inch strand? I always see only 18" strands pictured.


----------



## suchi

aerinha said:


> Anyone have the experience where 5 things you wanted for a while suddenly pop up one after another?  Happens to me a lot.
> 
> In that vein, I bid in an auction ending next week that I probably wouldn’t have won except I just clicked to buy Golden SS baroques off Etsy.


Always


----------



## aerinha

Florasun said:


> Hi fellow pearlies - does anyone know if Pearl Paradise can do a 20 or 22 inch strand? I always see only 18" strands pictured.



You can call or email for a custom strand. Price will be higher since they’ll be adding pearls but they will do it


----------



## cdtracing

Florasun said:


> Hi fellow pearlies - does anyone know if Pearl Paradise can do a 20 or 22 inch strand? I always see only 18" strands pictured.


Yes, they can customize a length for you.  You just have to contact them about which strand you're interested in.


----------



## aerinha

Like my possibly antique strand of pearls from Etsy that I waited a week for?



What a pain!


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> Like my possibly antique strand of pearls from Etsy that I waited a week for?
> View attachment 4227104
> 
> 
> What a pain!


Was this what you got instead of a pearl strand?


----------



## aerinha

cdtracing said:


> Was this what you got instead of a pearl strand?



Yep. They mixed up my order with someone in CO who is refusing to forward or return my pearls.


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> Yep. They mixed up my order with someone in CO who is refusing to forward or return my pearls.


OH, NO!!!  I am so sorry!


----------



## aerinha

cdtracing said:


> OH, NO!!!  I am so sorry!


Luckily this was the $68 mystery strand not the golden and the seller super nice.  She already refunded me.  I was so excited when the package arrived at work today.  Oh well.  The stuff to string the goldens arrived from Pattye now I just need the pearls and the clasp to turn up.


----------



## Florasun

How disappointing! I hate it when the package is late or the wrong thing!


aerinha said:


> Luckily this was the $68 mystery strand not the golden and the seller super nice.  She already refunded me.  I was so excited when the package arrived at work today.  Oh well.  The stuff to string the goldens arrived from Pattye now I just need the pearls and the clasp to turn up.


----------



## Florasun

aerinha said:


> You can call or email for a custom strand. Price will be higher since they’ll be adding pearls but they will do it





cdtracing said:


> Yes, they can customize a length for you.  You just have to contact them about which strand you're interested in.



Great!! Thanks for the info!


----------



## suchi

aerinha said:


> Like my possibly antique strand of pearls from Etsy that I waited a week for?
> View attachment 4227104
> 
> 
> What a pain!


Oh no


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> Yep. They mixed up my order with someone in CO who is refusing to forward or return my pearls.



This is so disappointing. So sorry to hear this. That person in CO should be blacklisted on Etsy!


----------



## aerinha

After yesterday’s disappointment I was happy to have my Golden SS in today’s mail. They are very gold and have slight overtones of rose and green. Waiting on clasp to arrive to string them but they had long tails on the temp string so I tied it behind my neck to model


----------



## Bostonjetset

aerinha said:


> After yesterday’s disappointment I was happy to have my Golden SS in today’s mail. They are very gold and have slight overtones of rose and green. Waiting on clasp to arrive to string them but they had long tails on the temp string so I tied it behind my neck to model
> View attachment 4228005
> 
> View attachment 4228006


Beautiful goldens!


----------



## aerinha

Bostonjetset said:


> Beautiful goldens!


Thanks.  Hopefully I can master knotting them


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> After yesterday’s disappointment I was happy to have my Golden SS in today’s mail. They are very gold and have slight overtones of rose and green. Waiting on clasp to arrive to string them but they had long tails on the temp string so I tied it behind my neck to model
> View attachment 4228005
> 
> View attachment 4228006


How beautiful!!  They look fantastic on you.  So much luster & depth of color.  What clasp are you going to use?


----------



## suchi

aerinha said:


> After yesterday’s disappointment I was happy to have my Golden SS in today’s mail. They are very gold and have slight overtones of rose and green. Waiting on clasp to arrive to string them but they had long tails on the temp string so I tied it behind my neck to model
> View attachment 4228005
> 
> View attachment 4228006


They are gorgeous and looks lovely on you!


----------



## aerinha

cdtracing said:


> How beautiful!!  They look fantastic on you.  So much luster & depth of color.  What clasp are you going to use?



A gold tone ball clasp with pave cz.  I was going to with a plain real gold one, but I have no idea how knotting will go and if they end up sitting around undone, why put money out for gold on top of the pearl cost too.



suchi said:


> They are gorgeous and looks lovely on you!



Thanks.  I want to dig out my old golden strand to show the contrast.


----------



## pots_in_details

aerinha said:


> After yesterday’s disappointment I was happy to have my Golden SS in today’s mail. They are very gold and have slight overtones of rose and green. Waiting on clasp to arrive to string them but they had long tails on the temp string so I tied it behind my neck to model
> View attachment 4228005
> 
> View attachment 4228006



Beautiful!! Sa sent me a pic of slight oval goldens strand last week, price is huge diff vs the perfect rounds. Looking at ur gold strands makes me wanna go see her nxt week.[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## aerinha

pots_in_details said:


> Beautiful!! Sa sent me a pic of slight oval goldens strand last week, price is huge diff vs the perfect rounds. Looking at ur gold strands makes me wanna go see her nxt week.[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]



I cared more about the color than the shape, plus I like baroques and they cost way less.  If you can live with not round, it’s the way to go


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> After yesterday’s disappointment I was happy to have my Golden SS in today’s mail. They are very gold and have slight overtones of rose and green. Waiting on clasp to arrive to string them but they had long tails on the temp string so I tied it behind my neck to model
> View attachment 4228005
> 
> View attachment 4228006



I think these look fantastic on you! Amazing luster and rich in colour! I think your complexion is also very rosy and complements your pearls perfectly!


----------



## aerinha

SmokieDragon said:


> I think these look fantastic on you! Amazing luster and rich in colour! I think your complexion is also very rosy and complements your pearls perfectly!



Thank you!  I am porcelain with pink so my pearls either need pink or silver to compliment or blue to contrast.  I am so so happy with them.


----------



## aerinha

Here is my first strand of Goldens that I barely wear. They are more champagne colored or fairly yellow. I don’t like them with my skin and they match nothing. Really should have returned



Compared to my new strand that I live and that were a third of the cost


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> Here is my first strand of Goldens that I barely wear. They are more champagne colored or fairly yellow. I don’t like them with my skin and they match nothing. Really should have returned
> View attachment 4228707
> 
> 
> Compared to my new strand that I live and that were a third of the cost
> View attachment 4228708



You can always sell the lighter shade goldens since you don't care for them or you can mix them with some white SS or Edison pearls in different sized to make a long rope.


----------



## aerinha

cdtracing said:


> You can always sell the lighter shade goldens since you don't care for them or you can mix them with some white SS or Edison pearls in different sized to make a long rope.



I might do the rope idea, I want a harvest strand.


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> I might do the rope idea, I want a harvest strand.


You can collect some various Tahitians &  white & silver SS to mix with the lighter goldens for you own special harvest strand.


----------



## cdtracing

Just got back from running errands with DH, checking out a car show (I love American Muscle cars), & dinner.  I wore my white FW Soufflé & blue Akoya extra long tin cup & matching earrings.  We had so much fun today!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> You can collect some various Tahitians &  white & silver SS to mix with the lighter goldens for you own special harvest strand.



Great idea!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Just got back from running errands with DH, checking out a car show (I love American Muscle cars), & dinner.  I wore my white FW Soufflé & blue Akoya extra long tin cup & matching earrings.  We had so much fun today!!
> View attachment 4229174



Lovely pearls for a wonderful day!  Now I understand your profile pic and name


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely pearls for a wonderful day!  Now I understand your profile pic and name



Thanks, SD.  Yes, the Corvette is mine & we have a Dodge Challenger SRT as well.  Both cars have been down the track just to see how fast they'll go.


----------



## aerinha

Just finished my first knotting attempt on my golden baroque SS. Must say in bright light the rose overtones were really pretty 

Finished on tray



On neck. They are about 17” knotted



I used a pave CZ magnetic clasp




It got better as I went, my first few knots might end up bugging me. Wouldn’t rush into doing this again but I would do it again.


----------



## Bostonjetset

aerinha said:


> Just finished my first knotting attempt on my golden baroque SS. Must say in bright light the rose overtones were really pretty
> 
> Finished on tray
> View attachment 4230186
> 
> 
> On neck. They are about 17” knotted
> View attachment 4230188
> 
> 
> I used a pave CZ magnetic clasp
> View attachment 4230187
> 
> View attachment 4230189
> 
> It got better as I went, my first few knots might end up bugging me. Wouldn’t rush into doing this again but I would do it again.



They came out wonderfully!


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> Just finished my first knotting attempt on my golden baroque SS. Must say in bright light the rose overtones were really pretty
> 
> Finished on tray
> View attachment 4230186
> 
> 
> On neck. They are about 17” knotted
> View attachment 4230188
> 
> 
> I used a pave CZ magnetic clasp
> View attachment 4230187
> 
> View attachment 4230189
> 
> It got better as I went, my first few knots might end up bugging me. Wouldn’t rush into doing this again but I would do it again.


You did a great job stinging.  It takes practice.  I usually redo my strand 2 times before I get it right.  I redo my Tahitians every few months and try a different color thread!


----------



## Bostonjetset

A few of you lovely ladies mentioned Wen Pearls so I checked them out on Etsy. The prices are great so I figured I’d give them a shot and ordered a 59” fwp rope. They came today and I think they are worth the price...seriously they were cheaper than most costume jewelry! They are far from perfect but will be a fun alternative to costume pearls when I want a certain looks. Pics with flash and then without.


----------



## cdtracing

Bostonjetset said:


> A few of you lovely ladies mentioned Wen Pearls so I checked them out on Etsy. The prices are great so I figured I’d give them a shot and ordered a 59” fwp rope. They came today and I think they are worth the price...seriously they were cheaper than most costume jewelry! They are far from perfect but will be a fun alternative to costume pearls when I want a certain looks. Pics with flash and then without.
> 
> View attachment 4230198
> 
> View attachment 4230199



They look great.  You're going to enjoy these a lot!  I'm going to be making up an order from Wen for a special project.  I'm really checking her site for just the right pearls.


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> Just finished my first knotting attempt on my golden baroque SS. Must say in bright light the rose overtones were really pretty
> 
> Finished on tray
> View attachment 4230186
> 
> 
> On neck. They are about 17” knotted
> View attachment 4230188
> 
> 
> I used a pave CZ magnetic clasp
> View attachment 4230187
> 
> View attachment 4230189
> 
> It got better as I went, my first few knots might end up bugging me. Wouldn’t rush into doing this again but I would do it again.



You did a wonderful job & they look so great on you!!


----------



## Bostonjetset

cdtracing said:


> They look great.  You're going to enjoy these a lot!  I'm going to be making up an order from Wen for a special project.  I'm really checking her site for just the right pearls.


Thank you dear.  I look forward to seeing what you pick out!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> They look great.  You're going to enjoy these a lot!  I'm going to be making up an order from Wen for a special project.  I'm really checking her site for just the right pearls.


Harvest strand???


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Harvest strand???


Nope, not yet. It's a special project Sheri, from Pearl Guide, & I are collaborating on.  It's going to take a while since I'm providing the pearls.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Nope, not yet. It's a special project Sheri, from Pearl Guide, & I are collaborating on.  It's going to take a while since I'm providing the pearls.


Fun!  Maybe a mermaid or octo baby!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Fun!  Maybe a mermaid or octo baby!


Maybe.....maybe not.


----------



## tealocean

Bostonjetset said:


> A few of you lovely ladies mentioned Wen Pearls so I checked them out on Etsy. The prices are great so I figured I’d give them a shot and ordered a 59” fwp rope. They came today and I think they are worth the price...seriously they were cheaper than most costume jewelry! They are far from perfect but will be a fun alternative to costume pearls when I want a certain looks. Pics with flash and then without.
> 
> View attachment 4230198
> 
> View attachment 4230199


These are beautiful! I like this shape and the color too!


----------



## tealocean

aerinha said:


> Just finished my first knotting attempt on my golden baroque SS. Must say in bright light the rose overtones were really pretty
> 
> Finished on tray
> View attachment 4230186
> 
> 
> On neck. They are about 17” knotted
> View attachment 4230188
> 
> 
> I used a pave CZ magnetic clasp
> View attachment 4230187
> 
> View attachment 4230189
> 
> It got better as I went, my first few knots might end up bugging me. Wouldn’t rush into doing this again but I would do it again.


I'm impressed! I still haven't gotten supplies to try this.


----------



## aerinha

tealocean said:


> I'm impressed! I still haven't gotten supplies to try this.


I just bought mine for this. All from Etsy stores


----------



## Bostonjetset

tealocean said:


> These are beautiful! I like this shape and the color too!



Thanks dear. [emoji8]


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> Just finished my first knotting attempt on my golden baroque SS. Must say in bright light the rose overtones were really pretty
> 
> Finished on tray
> View attachment 4230186
> 
> 
> On neck. They are about 17” knotted
> View attachment 4230188
> 
> 
> I used a pave CZ magnetic clasp
> View attachment 4230187
> 
> View attachment 4230189
> 
> It got better as I went, my first few knots might end up bugging me. Wouldn’t rush into doing this again but I would do it again.



WOW!! You've done a wonderful job and they look amazing


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Cees Tahitian strand today


----------



## tealocean

SmokieDragon said:


> My Cees Tahitian strand today


 Your pearls are stunning!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> My Cees Tahitian strand today


Wow, what size are they?  We had a bit of a scare in thinking my sister's pearls from Cees were lost in the mail.  She returned from Cancun and they were waiting for her!  Her Tahitians are gorgeous too.  I'm thinking of ordering a strand. Do you think three Tahitian strands is too much???


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> My Cees Tahitian strand today



Gorgeous, SD!  Cees has the greatest pearls.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

SmokieDragon said:


> My Cees Tahitian strand today



wow these are stunning! wear in good health


----------



## SmokieDragon

tealocean said:


> Your pearls are stunning!





TXLVlove said:


> Wow, what size are they?  We had a bit of a scare in thinking my sister's pearls from Cees were lost in the mail.  She returned from Cancun and they were waiting for her!  Her Tahitians are gorgeous too.  I'm thinking of ordering a strand. Do you think three Tahitian strands is too much???





cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous, SD!  Cees has the greatest pearls.





JessicaRabbit1 said:


> wow these are stunning! wear in good health




Thanks so much, ladies!  So glad when I saw the pictures of this strand and was even more stunned when I saw them in person! @TXLVlove , these are 10.0-12.6mm  Glad that your sister's pearls weren't lost  I don't think 3 Tahitian strands is too much, because I have 3 strands, 1 tin cup and another strand on the way!  I always get so mesmerised by the richness of Tahitians that one strand just isn't enough!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Wow, what size are they?  We had a bit of a scare in thinking my sister's pearls from Cees were lost in the mail.  She returned from Cancun and they were waiting for her!  Her Tahitians are gorgeous too.  I'm thinking of ordering a strand. Do you think three Tahitian strands is too much???


You can never have too many Tahitians.  Each strand ha it's own personality.  I have several strands.  I stack my 2 multi colors, one I've had for years & the other I got from Cees.  I also have a Fiji strand from Cees &  would like to get another one.  I have different lengths for layering.


----------



## aerinha

TXLVlove said:


> Wow, what size are they?  We had a bit of a scare in thinking my sister's pearls from Cees were lost in the mail.  She returned from Cancun and they were waiting for her!  Her Tahitians are gorgeous too.  I'm thinking of ordering a strand. Do you think three Tahitian strands is too much???



I have 5 so 3 is not a problem


----------



## cdtracing

My new addition!  I fell in love with these green Tahitians.  They're 8-11mm, not as large as some of the strands I've bought lately but they're so beautiful.  Hubby said they're my Christmas present & I can't wear them until then.  Well...we'll see about that.  I'm now looking to find earrings to go with them!!  It's really hard to capture the color...I even tried the white cup trick. The luster is phenomenal, they are perfectly round, & green, green, green, not pistachio.


----------



## Bostonjetset

cdtracing said:


> My new addition!  I fell in love with these green Tahitians.  They're 8-11mm, not as large as some of the strands I've bought lately but they're so beautiful.  Hubby said they're my Christmas present & I can't wear them until then.  Well...we'll see about that.  I'm now looking to find earrings to go with them!!  It's really hard to capture the color...I even tried the white cup trick. The luster is phenomenal, they are perfectly round, & green, green, green, not pistachio.
> View attachment 4232095
> View attachment 4232096



Simply gorgeous. They are mesmerizing.


----------



## cdtracing

Bostonjetset said:


> Simply gorgeous. They are mesmerizing.


Thank you, BJS!! That's a great description.  They do make you want to just stare into them!


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> My new addition!  I fell in love with these green Tahitians.  They're 8-11mm, not as large as some of the strands I've bought lately but they're so beautiful.  Hubby said they're my Christmas present & I can't wear them until then.  Well...we'll see about that.  I'm now looking to find earrings to go with them!!  It's really hard to capture the color...I even tried the white cup trick. The luster is phenomenal, they are perfectly round, & green, green, green, not pistachio.
> View attachment 4232095
> View attachment 4232096


Gorgeous...Merry Christmas!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> My new addition!  I fell in love with these green Tahitians.  They're 8-11mm, not as large as some of the strands I've bought lately but they're so beautiful.  Hubby said they're my Christmas present & I can't wear them until then.  Well...we'll see about that.  I'm now looking to find earrings to go with them!!  It's really hard to capture the color...I even tried the white cup trick. The luster is phenomenal, they are perfectly round, & green, green, green, not pistachio.
> View attachment 4232095
> View attachment 4232096



Ok I’m sold!   You have the most amazing collection of jewelry!   I so enjoy seeing every one of your treasures!   So maybe a round Tahitian strand or Golden is in my future.


----------



## Joule

cdtracing said:


> My new addition!  I fell in love with these green Tahitians.  They're 8-11mm, not as large as some of the strands I've bought lately but they're so beautiful.  Hubby said they're my Christmas present & I can't wear them until then.  Well...we'll see about that.  I'm now looking to find earrings to go with them!!  It's really hard to capture the color...I even tried the white cup trick. The luster is phenomenal, they are perfectly round, & green, green, green, not pistachio.
> View attachment 4232095
> View attachment 4232096


I'm astounded. Those are just astonishing, cd.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> My new addition!  I fell in love with these green Tahitians.  They're 8-11mm, not as large as some of the strands I've bought lately but they're so beautiful.  Hubby said they're my Christmas present & I can't wear them until then.  Well...we'll see about that.  I'm now looking to find earrings to go with them!!  It's really hard to capture the color...I even tried the white cup trick. The luster is phenomenal, they are perfectly round, & green, green, green, not pistachio.
> View attachment 4232095
> View attachment 4232096



These are beautiful!  The luster is so amazing that they look like they're dripping with water  Maybe Christmas can happen in October hehe


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> These are beautiful!  The luster is so amazing that they look like they're dripping with water  Maybe Christmas can happen in October hehe


Thank you, SD!  I won't be able to wait til Chrismas!


----------



## cdtracing

Joule said:


> I'm astounded. Those are just astonishing, cd.


Thank you Joule.  They just took my breath away when I saw them!!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> My new addition!  I fell in love with these green Tahitians.  They're 8-11mm, not as large as some of the strands I've bought lately but they're so beautiful.  Hubby said they're my Christmas present & I can't wear them until then.  Well...we'll see about that.  I'm now looking to find earrings to go with them!!  It's really hard to capture the color...I even tried the white cup trick. The luster is phenomenal, they are perfectly round, & green, green, green, not pistachio.
> View attachment 4232095
> View attachment 4232096


Such a precious strand! I want a smaller round tahitian strand too.


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> Such a precious strand! I want a smaller round tahitian strand too.


This thread has us wanting all sorts of pearls we never knew we needed!


----------



## cdtracing

David had a pair of green Tahitian with Tanzanite earrings & is sending them to me.  Hopefully, they will go beautifully with the necklace.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> This thread has us wanting all sorts of pearls we never knew we needed!



Oh how my collection has grown in the past year since discovering this forum hehe


----------



## cdtracing

What a surprise....the earrings were just delivered!  I wasn't expecting them until tomorrow!  They  are gorgeous  & the pearls are a match!  The diamonds & Tanzanite cabochons give them an elegant look.  I'm totally in love!!!


----------



## Joule

cdtracing said:


> View attachment 4233849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a surprise....the earrings were just delivered!  I wasn't expecting them until tomorrow!  They  are gorgeous  & the pearls are a match!  The diamonds & Tanzanite cabochons give them an elegant look.  I'm totally in love!!!


Absolutely stunning. What a find!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

aerinha said:


> Like my possibly antique strand of pearls from Etsy that I waited a week for?
> View attachment 4227104
> 
> 
> What a pain!


No way.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> View attachment 4233849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a surprise....the earrings were just delivered!  I wasn't expecting them until tomorrow!  They  are gorgeous  & the pearls are a match!  The diamonds & Tanzanite cabochons give them an elegant look.  I'm totally in love!!!



Congratulations!  Those earrings look so elegant and the colour matching is spot on! Looking forward to your mod shots


----------



## cdtracing

Went to a late lunch with DH & some business associates.  It's a little cool today so I wore my purple suede vest with black leggings &  boots.  I wore my 35" silvery baroque Tahitians & my blue ringed octo-baby, Luna.  Sorry for the poor quality pic.


----------



## cdtracing

Here are a couple of better pics!


----------



## aerinha

Two shoe purchases made and one pearl purchase.  Need to step away from the buy it now button.  The pearls are another “could they be natural, probably not” antique buy. Hopefully I don’t get another teapot!  These are from another seller though.


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> Two shoe purchases made and one pearl purchase.  Need to step away from the buy it now button.  The pearls are another “could they be natural, probably not” antique buy. Hopefully I don’t get another teapot!  These are from another seller though.


We will keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## cdtracing

Went to another business dinner.  The food was wonderful!  I had the Sea Bass & it was cooked to perfection!  I wore my Cees Fiji pearls, along with my GSS & my Kojima Golden Orb necklaces!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Went to another business dinner.  The food was wonderful!  I had the Sea Bass & it was cooked to perfection!  I wore my Cees Fiji pearls, along with my GSS & my Kojima Golden Orb necklaces!
> 
> View attachment 4236277
> View attachment 4236278



Truly mesmerising!  The luster of your Fiji pearls is amazing - I can see the reflection of your GSS in them


----------



## cdtracing

Wore my Sakura Soufflé necklace out today along with my PP pearl hoops.


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Truly mesmerising!  The luster of your Fiji pearls is amazing - I can see the reflection of your GSS in them


Yes, the luster is fantastic on this strand.  I'm trying not to buy anything right now but I really want another Cees strand of Fijis.  I'm hoping I can find a good deal on Black Friday.


----------



## TXLVlove

Wore my multi colored FWPs and my GSSP drop today.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Wore my Sakura Soufflé necklace out today along with my PP pearl hoops.
> View attachment 4237902


I just got those earrings for my sister for her birthday!  I had to email PP to see if they had any more in the vault.


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Wore my multi colored FWPs and my GSSP drop today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4237957


Your GSS pendant looks awesome with your multi color FW's!!  I love the PP pearl hoops.  They're so comfortable I forget I have them on.  I'm sure your sister will love them!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Wore my multi colored FWPs and my GSSP drop today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4237957



Lovely!  The luster on your strand is wonderful and love the clean setting of your pendant


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Wore my Sakura Soufflé necklace out today along with my PP pearl hoops.
> View attachment 4237902
> 
> 
> Yes, the luster is fantastic on this strand.  I'm trying not to buy anything right now but I really want another Cees strand of Fijis.  I'm hoping I can find a good deal on Black Friday.



The luster on your Souffle pearls is wonderful 

Are you looking to get different tones and colours for your 2nd Fiji strand?



TXLVlove said:


> I just got those earrings for my sister for her birthday!  I had to email PP to see if they had any more in the vault.



Lovely present!  Including @cdtracing, that makes us all PP pearl hoop quadruplets!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> The luster on your Souffle pearls is wonderful
> 
> Are you looking to get different tones and colours for your 2nd Fiji strand?



Thank you, SD.  Yes, the Soufflé pearls do have a really nice luster & it's a comfortable necklace to wear.
I am looking to get more colors &  tones in my next Fiji strand.  I would love to get one with greens & burgandy tones.  It just really depends on what colors the harvest produces.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, SD.  Yes, the Soufflé pearls do have a really nice luster & it's a comfortable necklace to wear.
> I am looking to get more colors &  tones in my next Fiji strand.  I would love to get one with greens & burgandy tones.  It just really depends on what colors the harvest produces.



Can't wait to see it when you find it


----------



## aerinha

My antique strand still hasn’t shipped an I am getting a bad feeling. This seems to be cursed.


----------



## TXLVlove

Can I just say that every time these pop up on my screen I sigh.  I asked PP if they had anything like them but they sent me pics of dangles.  I just love these but don't love the price!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Can I just say that every time these pop up on my screen I sigh.  I asked PP if they had anything like them but they sent me pics of dangles.  I just love these but don't love the price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239599


Are these the ones from American Pearl?  They are lovely.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Are these the ones from American Pearl?  They are lovely.


Yes, I even emailed and asked if they can make them with FWP but never heard.  I might stop by their offices when I'm in NYC over Christmas break.


----------



## honu

TXLVlove said:


> Can I just say that every time these pop up on my screen I sigh.  I asked PP if they had anything like them but they sent me pics of dangles.  I just love these but don't love the price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239599



I love these too! I have been looking at American Pearl for a while. I am planning on going to NY next year and will make a trip to AP.


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> My antique strand still hasn’t shipped an I am getting a bad feeling. This seems to be cursed.



Oh no!!! Sending positive thoughts your way


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Can I just say that every time these pop up on my screen I sigh.  I asked PP if they had anything like them but they sent me pics of dangles.  I just love these but don't love the price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239599



This is lovely


----------



## TXLVlove

Off to the mall for some retail therapy.  In honor of SmokieD I’m wearing my metallic Edisons[emoji173]️


----------



## cdtracing

Oooooo!  I love them!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Off to the mall for some retail therapy.  In honor of SmokieD I’m wearing my metallic Edisons[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4241898



Looks gorgeous!!! This is a better photo than your earlier one  Will be stringing mine today


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> Off to the mall for some retail therapy.  In honor of SmokieD I’m wearing my metallic Edisons[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4241898


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Went to another business dinner.  The food was wonderful!  I had the Sea Bass & it was cooked to perfection!  I wore my Cees Fiji pearls, along with my GSS & my Kojima Golden Orb necklaces!
> 
> View attachment 4236277
> View attachment 4236278


The combination is killer. Everything is fantastic. That Fiji strand is so lustrous!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cdtracing said:


> My new addition!  I fell in love with these green Tahitians.  They're 8-11mm, not as large as some of the strands I've bought lately but they're so beautiful.  Hubby said they're my Christmas present & I can't wear them until then.  Well...we'll see about that.  I'm now looking to find earrings to go with them!!  It's really hard to capture the color...I even tried the white cup trick. The luster is phenomenal, they are perfectly round, & green, green, green, not pistachio.
> View attachment 4232095
> View attachment 4232096



Wow. These are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## TXLVlove

Lol I suck at taking pics with my phone!  Can’t wait to see your treasures!


----------



## TXLVlove

TXLVlove said:


> Lol I suck at taking pics with my phone!  Can’t wait to see your treasures!


----------



## TXLVlove

Sorry about the double post.   It was meant to be a reply to SD.


----------



## gabz

Hi I have some surface marks on my yurman cable bracelet with pearl endcaps
I tried cleaning it with soap and water per their recommendation but the marks didn’t go away. Is this something to be concerned about or is it sort of normal patina? Thanks


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Sorry about the double post.   It was meant to be a reply to SD.



I’m done! It’s nighttime here and my bathroom has yellow light but here she is! Wow!!! The luster is amazing!


----------



## Notorious Pink

SmokieDragon said:


> I’m done! It’s nighttime here and my bathroom has yellow light but here she is! Wow!!! The luster is amazing!



Wow!!!!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> I’m done! It’s nighttime here and my bathroom has yellow light but here she is! Wow!!! The luster is amazing!


OMG!  SCORE!!!  They look amazing...SSP like for sure.


----------



## cdtracing

Wore my 8-10mm multi color Tahitians with Barbara Bixby Amazing Grace cross enhancer with garnets & black pearls & pearl drop earrings to dinner with oldest son & his fiancé.


----------



## rakhee81

Hello lovelies, I’m hoping one of you can chime in with words of wisdom! I’m wanting to buy a pearl bracelet and was looking at the classic mikimoto strand (to match the earrings I have). The SA mentioned I’d probably have to have the bracelet re-strung once a year?! Is that to be expected? If so I fear it may be to ‘high maintenance’ for me! [emoji15]


----------



## TXLVlove

rakhee81 said:


> Hello lovelies, I’m hoping one of you can chime in with words of wisdom! I’m wanting to buy a pearl bracelet and was looking at the classic mikimoto strand (to match the earrings I have). The SA mentioned I’d probably have to have the bracelet re-strung once a year?! Is that to be expected? If so I fear it may be to ‘high maintenance’ for me! [emoji15]


Yes you should have your pearls restrung when you start to feel the thread between the knots getting loose.  The silk wears out and stretches after awhile depending on how often you wear the jewelry.   The good news is that stringing is easy once you get the hang of it.  The materials cost under $10 and once you learn how, you will not be intimidated.  I learned by reading some helpful threads on Pearl-guide and watching YouTube videos.  Several of us here on this forum have learned this way.  It’s actually quite therapeutic!  I wouldn’t let the idea of restringing keep you from the bracelet you want.


----------



## rakhee81

TXLVlove said:


> Yes you should have your pearls restrung when you start to feel the thread between the knots getting loose.  The silk wears out and stretches after awhile depending on how often you wear the jewelry.   The good news is that stringing is easy once you get the hang of it.  The materials cost under $10 and once you learn how, you will not be intimidated.  I learned by reading some helpful threads on Pearl-guide and watching YouTube videos.  Several of us here on this forum have learned this way.  It’s actually quite therapeutic!  I wouldn’t let the idea of restringing keep you from the bracelet you want.



Thank you for your informative response! Maybe I’ll take a another trip to Harrods to check it out again!


----------



## anitalilac

cdtracing said:


> Wore my 8-10mm multi color Tahitians with Barbara Bixby Amazing Grace cross enhancer with garnets & black pearls & pearl drop earrings to dinner with oldest son & his fiancé.
> View attachment 4243458


Beautiful necklace! I love Barbara Bixby too.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Tahitian Keshi necklace. I have been wanting one for the past few months, so really glad to have found this


----------



## cdtracing

anitalilac said:


> Beautiful necklace! I love Barbara Bixby too.


Thanks, anitalilac!!  I have 4 Barbara Bixby cross enhancers with 3 of them from the Amazing Grace collection.  I love her natural designs.


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Tahitian Keshi necklace. I have been wanting one for the past few months, so really glad to have found this


SD, these look beautiful on you!!  I just love the luster of keshi & yours looks top notch!!  The size is perfect!  Just beautiful.


----------



## SmokieDragon

BBC said:


> Wow!!!!





TXLVlove said:


> OMG!  SCORE!!!  They look amazing...SSP like for sure.



Thanks so much! Edison Pearls are amazing  @TXLVlove , thanks so much once again for the recommendation


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> SD, these look beautiful on you!!  I just love the luster of keshi & yours looks top notch!!  The size is perfect!  Just beautiful.



Thanks so much! It's my first experience with Tahitian Keshis  They're not easy to come by and I wasn't really sure what to expect. Glad I took a leap of faith


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> I’m done! It’s nighttime here and my bathroom has yellow light but here she is! Wow!!! The luster is amazing!


This is amazing! From where did you get this?


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Wore my 8-10mm multi color Tahitians with Barbara Bixby Amazing Grace cross enhancer with garnets & black pearls & pearl drop earrings to dinner with oldest son & his fiancé.
> View attachment 4243458


Love this combination! The cross is beautiful


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> This is amazing! From where did you get this?



Thanks so much! From epyT on Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/shop/epyT?ref=pr2018_faveshops


----------



## WingNut

I’ve been admiring everyone’s beautiful prices in this thread for quite some time. I hope to be able to get an interesting baroque pendant at some point, and have been scouring both here and on the various websites for ideas. Meanwhile, since I wore it today, I’m pleased to share a pic of my semi-baroque Tahitian necklace which I picked up while on a trip to the S. Pacific a few years ago. I had never really been excited about Tahitians before since the purples and pinks didn’t appeal to me. This was very unusual for the greenish iridescence and I couldn’t leave without it. Specs are at home if anyone’s interested.....


----------



## TXLVlove

WingNut said:


> I’ve been admiring everyone’s beautiful prices in this thread for quite some time. I hope to be able to get an interesting baroque pendant at some point, and have been scouring both here and on the various websites for ideas. Meanwhile, since I wore it today, I’m pleased to share a pic of my semi-baroque Tahitian necklace which I picked up while on a trip to the S. Pacific a few years ago. I had never really been excited about Tahitians before since the purples and pinks didn’t appeal to me. This was very unusual for the greenish iridescence and I couldn’t leave without it. Specs are at home if anyone’s interested.....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4244970


Beautiful!  I love drop Tahitians!  I wore mine today


----------



## cdtracing

WingNut said:


> I’ve been admiring everyone’s beautiful prices in this thread for quite some time. I hope to be able to get an interesting baroque pendant at some point, and have been scouring both here and on the various websites for ideas. Meanwhile, since I wore it today, I’m pleased to share a pic of my semi-baroque Tahitian necklace which I picked up while on a trip to the S. Pacific a few years ago. I had never really been excited about Tahitians before since the purples and pinks didn’t appeal to me. This was very unusual for the greenish iridescence and I couldn’t leave without it. Specs are at home if anyone’s interested.....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4244970


Gorgeous T's, WingNut!!  They look beautiful on you!  I love Tahitians because they come in so many different colors & orients.  I currently have 5 different strands, along with various earrings &  pendants.  I plan to add more to my collection in the future.  I can't get enough of Tahitians!!


----------



## suchi

WingNut said:


> I’ve been admiring everyone’s beautiful prices in this thread for quite some time. I hope to be able to get an interesting baroque pendant at some point, and have been scouring both here and on the various websites for ideas. Meanwhile, since I wore it today, I’m pleased to share a pic of my semi-baroque Tahitian necklace which I picked up while on a trip to the S. Pacific a few years ago. I had never really been excited about Tahitians before since the purples and pinks didn’t appeal to me. This was very unusual for the greenish iridescence and I couldn’t leave without it. Specs are at home if anyone’s interested.....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4244970


I love tahitians as well. Much more wearable than whites. Also love the wide range of Colors and the iridescence. Your strand is beautiful!


----------



## honu

I came back from Hong Kong and went to my jeweler there to see if he could make a couple pairs of South Sea pearl earrings for me. I love both pairs and have worn them several times since I’ve been back. I thought they would be heavy but they’re not heavy at all.

The first pair is drop South Sea pearls with .10 diamond on top. I had platinum huggie earrings that were 10 years old, hardly worn and wanted to add a removable South Sea pearls with diamonds. The pearls are about 13mm. 




The second pair is South Sea pearl drops (about 12mm) on a 18K WG chain.


----------



## cdtracing

Honu, these are excellent choices for your pearls.  I love  the detachable drops for your huggies & your chain drops are a perfect length.  The luster of your pearls is gorgeous!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

WingNut said:


> I’ve been admiring everyone’s beautiful prices in this thread for quite some time. I hope to be able to get an interesting baroque pendant at some point, and have been scouring both here and on the various websites for ideas. Meanwhile, since I wore it today, I’m pleased to share a pic of my semi-baroque Tahitian necklace which I picked up while on a trip to the S. Pacific a few years ago. I had never really been excited about Tahitians before since the purples and pinks didn’t appeal to me. This was very unusual for the greenish iridescence and I couldn’t leave without it. Specs are at home if anyone’s interested.....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4244970



Amazing luster! Beautiful


----------



## SmokieDragon

honu said:


> I came back from Hong Kong and went to my jeweler there to see if he could make a couple pairs of South Sea pearl earrings for me. I love both pairs and have worn them several times since I’ve been back. I thought they would be heavy but they’re not heavy at all.
> 
> The first pair is drop South Sea pearls with .10 diamond on top. I had platinum huggie earrings that were 10 years old, hardly worn and wanted to add a removable South Sea pearls with diamonds. The pearls are about 13mm.
> 
> View attachment 4245292
> 
> 
> The second pair is South Sea pearl drops (about 12mm) on a 18K WG chain.
> 
> View attachment 4245293



These are both beautiful and love the removable aspect of the first pair


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Silver Blue Akoyas today


----------



## aerinha

Antique pearls shipped but are apparently being delivered by a snail. An old snail.


----------



## WingNut

honu said:


> I came back from Hong Kong and went to my jeweler there to see if he could make a couple pairs of South Sea pearl earrings for me. I love both pairs and have worn them several times since I’ve been back. I thought they would be heavy but they’re not heavy at all.
> 
> The first pair is drop South Sea pearls with .10 diamond on top. I had platinum huggie earrings that were 10 years old, hardly worn and wanted to add a removable South Sea pearls with diamonds. The pearls are about 13mm.
> 
> View attachment 4245292
> 
> 
> The second pair is South Sea pearl drops (about 12mm) on a 18K WG chain.
> 
> View attachment 4245293


Gorgeous......the 2nd pair is ❤️❤️


----------



## WingNut

TXLVlove said:


> Beautiful!  I love drop Tahitians!  I wore mine today



Thank you!



cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous T's, WingNut!!  They look beautiful on you!  I love Tahitians because they come in so many different colors & orients.  I currently have 5 different strands, along with various earrings &  pendants.  I plan to add more to my collection in the future.  I can't get enough of Tahitians!!



Thank you! Most Tahitians are too cool-toned on me. This strand was very unusual in that regard. I had no idea what I was looking for when I got them but I've worn them a lot since.



suchi said:


> I love tahitians as well. Much more wearable than whites. Also love the wide range of Colors and the iridescence. Your strand is beautiful!



I like that they're a bit edgy...thank you!



SmokieDragon said:


> Amazing luster! Beautiful


Thank you....so hard to capture in the photo....


----------



## cdtracing

Fiji Tahitians have warmer tones. It would be worth checking out if you wanted to add more to your jewelry collection.


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> Antique pearls shipped but are apparently being delivered by a snail. An old snail.


Let's hope this snail is actually carrying the pearls and not a teacup to go with the pot!


----------



## TXLVlove

I took two strands of baroque apricot and purple FWPs apart and combined them to make sister necklaces for my sister and myself.  She hasn't seen hers yet (part of her birthday present ) but I wore mine today with my GSSP studs and drop.


----------



## TXLVlove

One day I will surprise y'all and take an awesome neck pic with the correct lighting!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> I took two strands of baroque apricot and purple FWPs apart and combined them to make sister necklaces for my sister and myself.  She hasn't seen hers yet (part of her birthday present ) but I wore mine today with my GSSP studs and drop.


Looks gorgeous, TXLV!  Great stringing job!!  Someday, I'm going to have to sit down & learn to string myself....maybe the only way I get a long(46-52") Tahitian rope.


----------



## honu

cdtracing said:


> Honu, these are excellent choices for your pearls.  I love  the detachable drops for your huggies & your chain drops are a perfect length.  The luster of your pearls is gorgeous!!



Thank you! I had so much fun working with my jeweler. I figure I could take the drops and put them on diamond huggies too....but that’s for another project


----------



## honu

WingNut said:


> Gorgeous......the 2nd pair is [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thanks! I got the idea from an episode of TV show Younger, Sutton Foster had a pair but the pearls were bigger (probably around 15mm).


----------



## aerinha

Cees ombré strand with my Victoria Beckham for Target outfit


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> Cees ombré strand with my Victoria Beckham for Target outfit
> View attachment 4246562


Fabulous...just fabulous!!!  Love the Ombré strand!!!


----------



## tbbbjb

SmokieDragon said:


> Is the string also brittle? A string that old might break, so best to get it restrung. I think a necklace is subject to less bumps and knocks compared to a bracelet.



I 100% would restring as it is maintenance.  The longer the are on gross string the better chance if damage.  Are you trying to preserve the historical provenance?


----------



## tbbbjb

cdtracing said:


> You can never have too many Tahitians.  Each strand ha it's own personality.  I have several strands.  I stack my 2 multi colors, one I've had for years & the other I got from Cees.  I also have a Fiji strand from Cees &  would like to get another one.  I have different lengths for layering.



What is the name of the shop Cees on Etsy?  I cannot seem to find it.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## aerinha

So the antique strand arrived today.  Kind of disappointed.  I am not entirely sure they are not small off shape freshwaters dyed what the seller thought was an aged color, which is nothing like the color shown in the ebay pics.  

Opinions please on what you think they are and what’s up with the colore.

Here is one of the ebay pics show creamy pearls with some overtones



Here are 3 pics I took in the kitchen with a white background since daylight is long gone.  They look like they were dipped in coffee along with their thread.


----------



## aerinha

tbbbjb said:


> I 100% would restring as it is maintenance.  The longer the are on gross string the better chance if damage.  Are you trying to preserve the historical provenance?



She was replying to my post, but I was thinking of the historical provenance.  Ultimately I didn’t buy them.



tbbbjb said:


> What is the name of the shop Cees on Etsy?  I cannot seem to find it.  Thanks in advance!



Not sure he has an Etsy shop. He has a website you can’t buy from.  I got his email from someone here and told him what I was looking for.  Oddly he didn’t sent the pics via email though, it was all through my Facebook account and payment via paypal.


----------



## cdtracing

tbbbjb said:


> What is the name of the shop Cees on Etsy?  I cannot seem to find it.  Thanks in advance!


No, Cees is not on Etsy.  The best way to contact him is on Facebook.  His name is Cees Van Oije.  His website is http://www.amsterdampearls.com/.  You have to email him for prices.  He's also on instagram.  I messaged him through Facebook & he responded quickly.  He sent me pics of what I was looking for.  He's very easy to work with.


----------



## SmokieDragon

tbbbjb said:


> What is the name of the shop Cees on Etsy?  I cannot seem to find it.  Thanks in advance!



He's not on Etsy. I sent him an email: cees@amsterdampearls.com


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> So the antique strand arrived today.  Kind of disappointed.  I am not entirely sure they are not small off shape freshwaters dyed what the seller thought was an aged color, which is nothing like the color shown in the ebay pics.
> 
> Opinions please on what you think they are and what’s up with the colore.
> 
> Here is one of the ebay pics show creamy pearls with some overtones
> View attachment 4246888
> 
> 
> Here are 3 pics I took in the kitchen with a white background since daylight is long gone.  They look like they were dipped in coffee along with their thread.
> View attachment 4246887
> 
> View attachment 4246885
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246886



You should definitely ask why the colour is so different


----------



## aerinha

SmokieDragon said:


> You should definitely ask why the colour is so different



For curiosity purposes I gave them a wash last night and had hoped to see them in the sun today.  Sun is a rarity in my part of PA this year and it is pouring again so there went that.  They seem lighter now, but still not as pretty as the ebay pics.


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> So the antique strand arrived today.  Kind of disappointed.  I am not entirely sure they are not small off shape freshwaters dyed what the seller thought was an aged color, which is nothing like the color shown in the ebay pics.
> 
> Opinions please on what you think they are and what’s up with the colore.
> 
> Here is one of the ebay pics show creamy pearls with some overtones
> View attachment 4246888
> 
> 
> Here are 3 pics I took in the kitchen with a white background since daylight is long gone.  They look like they were dipped in coffee along with their thread.
> View attachment 4246887
> 
> View attachment 4246885
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246886


Aside from the clasp, it certainly doesn't look like the same strand from the looks of the pics.  It's possible the seller took their pics in a light box.  Were these listed as freshwater or Salt water pearls?


----------



## aerinha

cdtracing said:


> Aside from the clasp, it certainly doesn't look like the same strand from the looks of the pics.  It's possible the seller took their pics in a light box.  Were these listed as freshwater or Salt water pearls?



The knots/spacing and some blemishes on the pearls do match up, so I am pretty sure it is the same strand (which I initially wasn’t, hence the checking). They were sold as an antique strand, no specific of type, but old roundish pearls would not be freshwaters.  Based on the pics I thought they might be natural and if they (likely) weren’t, at least they were pretty.  I figured I would be getting a strand of small akoyas to be honest.  I am not an expert but based on my own experience, they seem to be slightly off round dark ivory freshwaters with an old clasp.  

For as icky as the thread looks I would say they saw heavy use, or a mud puddle, except they are strung so tight it pulls the necklace into curves.  To me that seems like they were recently strung as I once owned a strand knotted this tight when new.  When I thought they would be nice old pearls I planned to restring them, but now I don’t want to put more money into them, not that I paid a lot.

Seller is in UK, I don’t know if it is worth contacting them to ask WTH happened and try to deal with a return that will involve trying to get to the post office around working full time for a $75 purchase.


----------



## aerinha

Freshadama choker today. I must confess I prefer my AAA pearls to these for luster.


----------



## suchi

aerinha said:


> Freshadama choker today. I must confess I prefer my AAA pearls to these for luster.
> View attachment 4250476


Love this strand. Just curious is the luster on freshadamas weaker than AAA?


----------



## aerinha

suchi said:


> Love this strand. Just curious is the luster on freshadamas weaker than AAA?



Based on this necklace, yes. I was underwhelmed enough I was never willing to pay the freshadama price again to see if it was a dud or not.


----------



## TXLVlove

I’m off to Calif for a short birthday trip.   My sister and I are going to the jewelry mart to check out pearls again.   I’m hoping to find some loose Tahitians to mix in with my darker strand to add a bit of variation and possibly a baroque GSSP strand.


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> I’m off to Calif for a short birthday trip.   My sister and I are going to the jewelry mart to check out pearls again.   I’m hoping to find some loose Tahitians to mix in with my darker strand to add a bit of variation and possibly a baroque GSSP strand.



Happy Birthday! Hope you find what you're looking for and more!


----------



## aerinha

If you can’t tell, I have been on a natural pearl obession recently. And in my searching, I found the strand below that might be Mississippi river pearls.  Or they could be junk pearls. Seller played up value was in the pearls and kind of poo pooed the clasp as gold filled, onyx and small clear stones.  But the in the final clasp pic, it looks like a sapphire (and you don’t usually do a raised 4 prong setting for onyx) and  the clear stones are rose cuts...probably diamonds.  The entire thing is also milgrained and looks like silver topped gold.  You don’t stick that clasp on junk pearls and she said her mother prized the necklace. The clasp made me take a closer look because this was adding up to not be your average bear and they kind of resemble antique baroque basras too.

Anybody a pearl expert?

Full strand



Up close






Clasp up close with blue sparkle


----------



## TXLVlove

Clasp is really pretty!


----------



## TXLVlove

Anyone receive the American Pearl catalog this week?   Gorgeous stuff.  [emoji17]...


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Anyone receive the American Pearl catalog this week?   Gorgeous stuff.  [emoji17]...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4255507


I didn't get one but the mail hasn't run yet today.


----------



## suchi

aerinha said:


> If you can’t tell, I have been on a natural pearl obession recently. And in my searching, I found the strand below that might be Mississippi river pearls.  Or they could be junk pearls. Seller played up value was in the pearls and kind of poo pooed the clasp as gold filled, onyx and small clear stones.  But the in the final clasp pic, it looks like a sapphire (and you don’t usually do a raised 4 prong setting for onyx) and  the clear stones are rose cuts...probably diamonds.  The entire thing is also milgrained and looks like silver topped gold.  You don’t stick that clasp on junk pearls and she said her mother prized the necklace. The clasp made me take a closer look because this was adding up to not be your average bear and they kind of resemble antique baroque basras too.
> 
> Anybody a pearl expert?
> 
> Full strand
> View attachment 4254742
> 
> 
> Up close
> View attachment 4254741
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254740
> 
> 
> Clasp up close with blue sparkle
> View attachment 4254743


No idea whether these are natural pearls. The necklace looks very unusual dainty and pretty.


----------



## suchi

I purchased a 70inch rope from Wen. Potato ringed pearls. Have wanted one since long. If I like it then will get one made with nicer pearls.


----------



## cdtracing

Aerinha, I don't know if they  are natural pearls but they  do look like they may be river pearls.  Their unusual shapes are almost keshi like.  The clasp does look old & does look like a sapphire.  Best way to tell is to take it to someone certified in pearls & have them evaluated.


----------



## aerinha

suchi said:


> I purchased a 70inch rope from Wen. Potato ringed pearls. Have wanted one since long. If I like it then will get one made with nicer pearls.


Curious what you think of them, I have toyed with Wen purchases and never pushed buy.


----------



## aerinha

I was bad ladies.  Very, very bad.


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> I was bad ladies.  Very, very bad.


Just how bad were you???


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> I was bad ladies.  Very, very bad.



We need details, then we can assess how bad you were haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Edisons today. Thanks once again to @TXLVlove for recommending epyT at Etsy!


----------



## aerinha

SmokieDragon said:


> We need details, then we can assess how bad you were haha



I was already waiting on two strands and yesterday ordered an antique pearl pendant and then a Kasumi pendant from Sakura. Antique Pendant not cheap. I blame Marie Antoinette and her $36 million pearl drop that made me drool.


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> My Edisons today. Thanks once again to @TXLVlove for recommending epyT at Etsy!
> 
> View attachment 4256541



They are so pretty I’ve been wearing mine all weekend here in California.   Off to hunt pearls today


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> I was already waiting on two strands and yesterday ordered an antique pearl pendant and then a Kasumi pendant from Sakura. Antique Pendant not cheap. I blame Marie Antoinette and her $36 million pearl drop that made me drool.



Haha! One can never have too many pearls


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> My Edisons today. Thanks once again to @TXLVlove for recommending epyT at Etsy!
> 
> View attachment 4256541


These look so good on you!!!  I'm going to have to check out epyT!


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> I was already waiting on two strands and yesterday ordered an antique pearl pendant and then a Kasumi pendant from Sakura. Antique Pendant not cheap. I blame Marie Antoinette and her $36 million pearl drop that made me drool.


Well....good for you!!!  Can't wait to see all your loot!  I wanted to buy some Vietnamese blue Akoya from PP but can't access the VIP site & looks like they're all sold now.  So I went & bought a blue Akoya rope elsewhere.  They're not Vietnamese but they looked good in the pics.  I'll post pics when they get here.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> These look so good on you!!!  I'm going to have to check out epyT!



Thanks so much! Can't wait to see your Akoya rope


----------



## aerinha

cdtracing said:


> Well....good for you!!!  Can't wait to see all your loot!  I wanted to buy some Vietnamese blue Akoya from PP but can't access the VIP site & looks like they're all sold now.  So I went & bought a blue Akoya rope elsewhere.  They're not Vietnamese but they looked good in the pics.  I'll post pics when they get here.



Their VIP sale was kind of messed up. A lot of us received the entry email a half hour late and they had the 5 most expensive things available right off with the affordable stuff turning up later in the night. Fine if you live on the West coast but I am in PA and get up at 6 for work so I missed most of it because I had to go to bed. They didn’t make it clear that more would appear later either.


----------



## aerinha

SmokieDragon said:


> Haha! One can never have too many pearls



I forgot I have 3 strands on the way. I need to make a list of everything coming at this rate.


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> Their VIP sale was kind of messed up. A lot of us received the entry email a half hour late and they had the 5 most expensive things available right off with the affordable stuff turning up later in the night. Fine if you live on the West coast but I am in PA and get up at 6 for work so I missed most of it because I had to go to bed. They didn’t make it clear that more would appear later either.


The whole thing was confusing & frustrating.  I wound up  going elsewhere.  Not worth the hassle.


----------



## TXLVlove

Just got back from the Jewelry district in downtown LA.  My sister and I sat in the manager’s office at Continental Pearl ( Etsy) and drooled over all the amazing strands.  He had them in boxes and bags all over the floor, shelves, and vault.  I had a hard time deciding.  Way too many choices.  It was a bit overwhelming but in a good way.  I wound up choosing a multicolored Tahitian strand.  I have to wait until I get home to string it so when I get it completed this week I’ll post a pic.  The stuff he has on Etsy doesn’t come close to the really good stuff he has on site.   The Ssp were amazing gumballs of beauty.  We were in heaven.  Time to start saving for a statement strand!


----------



## aerinha

TXLVlove said:


> Just got back from the Jewelry district in downtown LA.  My sister and I sat in the manager’s office at Continental Pearl ( Etsy) and drooled over all the amazing strands.  He had them in boxes and bags all over the floor, shelves, and vault.  I had a hard time deciding.  Way too many choices.  It was a bit overwhelming but in a good way.  I wound up choosing a multicolored Tahitian strand.  I have to wait until I get home to string it so when I get it completed this week I’ll post a pic.  The stuff he has on Etsy doesn’t come close to the really good stuff he has on site.   The Ssp were amazing gumballs of beauty.  We were in heaven.  Time to start saving for a statement strand!



Congrats!  Can’t wait to see your multi strand.

Did he have and round goldens?  Or a golden and white SS rope?  I would love a rope like that.


----------



## aerinha

This is Marie Antoinette’s pearl pendant that sent me into a “can I replicate it” frenzy.  It boiled down to I loved the big old pearl.  



For perspective


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Just got back from the Jewelry district in downtown LA.  My sister and I sat in the manager’s office at Continental Pearl ( Etsy) and drooled over all the amazing strands.  He had them in boxes and bags all over the floor, shelves, and vault.  I had a hard time deciding.  Way too many choices.  It was a bit overwhelming but in a good way.  I wound up choosing a multicolored Tahitian strand.  I have to wait until I get home to string it so when I get it completed this week I’ll post a pic.  The stuff he has on Etsy doesn’t come close to the really good stuff he has on site.   The Ssp were amazing gumballs of beauty.  We were in heaven.  Time to start saving for a statement strand!


Did he have a round/near round, clean skin, mixed Golden & White SS strand?  That's something I'm really wanting.


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> This is Marie Antoinette’s pearl pendant that sent me into a “can I replicate it” frenzy.  It boiled down to I loved the big old pearl.
> View attachment 4257468
> 
> 
> For perspective
> View attachment 4257471


With the right pearl & the right setting, this could be easily recreated!


----------



## aerinha

cdtracing said:


> With the right pearl & the right setting, this could be easily recreated!


Some of us are hinting on P-G hoping a seller takes the bait. I am waiting on a pearl from Sakura that might work if I can find a bow


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> Congrats!  Can’t wait to see your multi strand.
> 
> Did he have and round goldens?  Or a golden and white SS rope?  I would love a rope like that.



All The strands come in 16 inch hanks so you would need to get two to make a rope.  He had some really pretty mixed ssp strands.  I actually came very close to getting one but I had already spent a good chunk at Louie Vuitton so my budget was limited .  They had a box of goldens just sitting by his office door that we almost tripped on when we looked down.  Amazing colors.  I told him he should put some of the good stuff on Etsy but he said most people only spend $25 buying  loose pearls.  I got to see all the strands they offered on Etsy.  Big price jump once you are looking at A/B quality.  They have a showroom downstairs so if you get to LA call them and visit.  The manager is really nice.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Did he have a round/near round, clean skin, mixed Golden & White SS strand?  That's something I'm really wanting.



I PMed you.


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> All The strands come in 16 inch hanks so you would need to get two to make a rope.  He had some really pretty mixed ssp strands.  I actually came very close to getting one but I had already spent a good chunk at Louie Vuitton so my budget was limited .  They had a box of goldens just sitting by his office door that we almost tripped on when we looked down.  Amazing colors.  I told him he should put some of the good stuff on Etsy but he said most people only spend $25 buying  loose pearls.  I got to see all the strands they offered on Etsy.  Big price jump once you are looking at A/B quality.  They have a showroom downstairs so if you get to LA call them and visit.  The manager is really nice.


I'm glad you went there to see IRL.  I haven't been impressed with what they have in their Etsy store.
When they grade their pearls, do they use the standard AAA, AA, A, ect or do they use the Tahitian standard of A, B, C?


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> Congrats!  Can’t wait to see your multi strand.
> 
> Did he have and round goldens?  Or a golden and white SS rope?  I would love a rope like that.


He had everything!


cdtracing said:


> I'm glad you went there to see IRL.  I haven't been impressed with what they have in their Etsy store.
> When they grade their pearls, do they use the standard AAA, AA, A, ect or do they use the Tahitian standard of A, B, C?


ABCD. The  stuff I saw  had amazing luster.  I could really see the diff between b and c. The pearl grading went from A to B for the strands I was looking at.  It all comes down to your budget!   I have champagne taste and a Diet Coke budget!


----------



## aerinha

I won a beautiful strand of actual natural pearls on ebay and have been waiting for them to arrive.  They had pink iridecense and I was so excited.  Got an email from ebays global shipping program that they are restricted and won’t ship.  I got a refund, though am crushed, but it went on to say the seller isn’t getting them back either.  WTF?  What is restricted about pearls?  Had the seller done their own shipping rather that ebays global system would this have happened?  So so weird.  I am just cursed with trying to buy naturals.


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> I won a beautiful strand of actual natural pearls on ebay and have been waiting for them to arrive.  They had pink iridecense and I was so excited.  Got an email from ebays global shipping program that they are restricted and won’t ship.  I got a refund, though am crushed, but it went on to say the seller isn’t getting them back either.  WTF?  What is restricted about pearls?  Had the seller done their own shipping rather that ebays global system would this have happened?  So so weird.  I am just cursed with trying to buy naturals.


Whaaaaat?????  Where were they coming from....maybe that's got something to do with it.  I've never heard of pearls being restricted.  Must have something to do with customs & shipping regulation in the country they're coming from.  JMHO.


----------



## aerinha

cdtracing said:


> Whaaaaat?????  Where were they coming from....maybe that's got something to do with it.  I've never heard of pearls being restricted.  Must have something to do with customs & shipping regulation in the country they're coming from.  JMHO.



They came From Britain.  Cees sent me pearls from Thailand or wherever no prob.  I don’t know why ebay would allow the auction to be listed with international shipping if there was a problem.  Try selling ivory, they stop you FAST, so that they would let it get this far boggles the mind.


----------



## TXLVlove

My project tomorrow...


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> They came From Britain.  Cees sent me pearls from Thailand or wherever no prob.  I don’t know why ebay would allow the auction to be listed with international shipping if there was a problem.  Try selling ivory, they stop you FAST, so that they would let it get this far boggles the mind.



Bummer about your pearls.  [emoji22]


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Whaaaaat?????  Where were they coming from....maybe that's got something to do with it.  I've never heard of pearls being restricted.  Must have something to do with customs & shipping regulation in the country they're coming from.  JMHO.


Congratulations on over 10k posts!!!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> My project tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4258745


Gorgeous!!  What color thread are you going to use?
And thanks for the shout out on the 10,000 post.  I hadn't noticed until you mentioned it!  LOL


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous!!  What color thread are you going to use?
> And thanks for the shout out on the 10,000 post.  I hadn't noticed until you mentioned it!  LOL


I'm not sure with all the different colors.  Maybe gray, forest or black.  Any thoughts???


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> I'm not sure with all the different colors.  Maybe gray, forest or black.  Any thoughts???


Since it is a multi color strand, you ocan always stay safe with a silver grey color.  Or, depending on the color orient, you could go with a color that pulls out & compliments the color play in the orient.  It's a beautiful strand so I'm sure it will look awesome with what ever color you choose.


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

Pearls are forever and for everyone! They're my all-time favorite. I have some beautiful freshwater and South Sea pearl rings and necklaces in my collection. I usually wear them with my gown for the evening parties.


----------



## TXLVlove

Sakshi.Mathur said:


> Pearls are forever and for everyone! They're my all-time favorite. I have some beautiful freshwater and South Sea pearl rings and necklaces in my collection. I usually wear them with my gown for the evening parties.


They sound lovely.  We love pics so please feel free to upload any neck shots of your treasures!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Since it is a multi color strand, you ocan always stay safe with a silver grey color.  Or, depending on the color orient, you could go with a color that pulls out & compliments the color play in the orient.  It's a beautiful strand so I'm sure it will look awesome with what ever color you choose.


I pulled out three different colors from Pattye: Forest(dark green), black, and Storm (gray).  I'm leaning towards gray.  The good thing is if I don't like it I can always change the thread.  This is one of the things I love about pearls.  You can redesign them on a whim!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> I pulled out three different colors from Pattye: Forest(dark green), black, and Storm (gray).  I'm leaning towards gray.  The good thing is if I don't like it I can always change the thread.  This is one of the things I love about pearls.  You can redesign them on a whim!



These are beautiful and I'm already looking forward to your neck shots  I would go with Storm or just plain Gray. I've used Gray so far on my Tahitian strands from Cees and Wen


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> I won a beautiful strand of actual natural pearls on ebay and have been waiting for them to arrive.  They had pink iridecense and I was so excited.  Got an email from ebays global shipping program that they are restricted and won’t ship.  I got a refund, though am crushed, but it went on to say the seller isn’t getting them back either.  WTF?  What is restricted about pearls?  Had the seller done their own shipping rather that ebays global system would this have happened?  So so weird.  I am just cursed with trying to buy naturals.
> 
> They came From Britain.



That's really terrible and horribly unfair! I've had pearlescence from the UK ship a necklace and earrings to me before and they arrived ok in my home country in Asia


----------



## TXLVlove

I went with Storm.  It looks the best with darker ts.  I got home late last night.  Walked my dog then went to work stringing these babies!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> I went with Storm.  It looks the best with darker ts.  I got home late last night.  Walked my dog then went to work stringing these babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4259264


OMG!!  Those look spectacular!  Great job stringing & the thread is perfect!!  I just love tthem.


----------



## aerinha

The first of my pearl-a-palooza items arrived today. This was supposed to one of two natural strands but strand one was confiscated by the UK shipper. This one came from New Zealand. TBH I didn’t comprehend how small a 4.5 mm non round pearl was. 

At 16” it is wearable bu not quite the statement piece I expected. 

Against Manila folder



White paper



On me


----------



## cdtracing

It's pretty but if you want it longer, you can wait til you find another strand the same size & color & combine the two.


----------



## aerinha

SmokieDragon said:


> That's really terrible and horribly unfair! I've had pearlescence from the UK ship a necklace and earrings to me before and they arrived ok in my home country in Asia



I found out Scottish river pearls,which these were probably not, can only be sold by those with a license. There is no way they had them tested that fast so I assume the global shipper had a black and white no naturals shipped rule. Had the seller done their own shipping or not written natural I think this would be a non issue.


----------



## aerinha

cdtracing said:


> It's pretty but if you want it longer, you can wait til you find another strand the same size & color & combine the two.



My issue is more the pearl size than the length. They are really small  

After the first strand was jailed lol and this strand was about a day away from my filing a no arrival with my CC company they took so long to get to me, I did a layaway on a strand from the 1920s whose center pearl is a mm bigger to make sure I got a natural strand. After seeing these I am considering abandoning the payments on the 1920s one. I’d rather eat $200 than pay the full amount for another strand of tiny pearls. But it does have a pretty diamond clasp. Not sure what to do.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> OMG!!  Those look spectacular!  Great job stringing & the thread is perfect!!  I just love tthem.



Thanks!  Feelin’ the love!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I’m so sorry you gals pearl got confiscated.  I love natural pearls too. Have you gals ever looked into Karipearls.com ? She carries quite a collection of all kinds of natural pearls. You may find something there you might like. 

Can any of you gals recommend someone to me that can make a pendant out of a pearl I have? It’s a pretty big natural baroque south sea pearl that I’ve had for many years and would really love to do something with it now. I would appreciate any suggestions  [emoji4]


----------



## aerinha

Cyanide Rose said:


> I’m so sorry you gals pearl got confiscated.  I love natural pearls too. Have you gals ever looked into Karipearls.com ? She carries quite a collection of all kinds of natural pearls. You may find something there you might like.
> 
> Can any of you gals recommend someone to me that can make a pendant out of a pearl I have? It’s a pretty big natural baroque south sea pearl that I’ve had for many years and would really love to do something with it now. I would appreciate any suggestions  [emoji4]



I have checked out Kari’s site, she has some beautiful things.  Bummed I missed out on the antique river pearl strand she had.

The main pearl company I deal with is Pearl Paradise. They may be willing to set it for you.  If not, a jeweler near you might work.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

aerinha said:


> I have checked out Kari’s site, she has some beautiful things.  Bummed I missed out on the antique river pearl strand she had.
> 
> The main pearl company I deal with is Pearl Paradise. They may be willing to set it for you.  If not, a jeweler near you might work.



The pearl strand you spoke of sounds beautiful. Sorry you missed out on it,  hopefully another strand comes along for you.

I’m in Pennsylvania, so I’ll have to check around some more. I went to a few jewelers here, but I didn’t really trust them. I’ll see what pearl paradise says. Back when I was on Pearl Guide many years ago, I spoke with the owner of PP about my pearl but back then I wasn’t sure if I wanted a pendant or a bracelet. Thanks so much for the suggestion [emoji4]


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> I went with Storm.  It looks the best with darker ts.  I got home late last night.  Walked my dog then went to work stringing these babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4259264



Simply gorgeous and love the luster!


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> My issue is more the pearl size than the length. They are really small
> 
> After the first strand was jailed lol and this strand was about a day away from my filing a no arrival with my CC company they took so long to get to me, I did a layaway on a strand from the 1920s whose center pearl is a mm bigger to make sure I got a natural strand. After seeing these I am considering abandoning the payments on the 1920s one. I’d rather eat $200 than pay the full amount for another strand of tiny pearls. But it does have a pretty diamond clasp. Not sure what to do.


The really small pearls are great for hanging pendants from.


----------



## aerinha

cdtracing said:


> The really small pearls are great for hanging pendants from.



That is a good idea.  And amongst my many pearl purchases recently are three pearl pendants.  I thought it would be like a delivery a day but it is looking like I’m getting one big package dump at work on Monday.  I will look like Santa going home that night lol.

Here is the natural strand I took on layaway.  Unless they greatly exagerated their pics (these are the ones from their site) there seems to be a much bigger size difference between the smallest pearls and the central front one that hopefully means it will make more of an impression on my neck when I get it January.  What do you think?


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> That is a good idea.  And amongst my many pearl purchases recently are three pearl pendants.  I thought it would be like a delivery a day but it is looking like I’m getting one big package dump at work on Monday.  I will look like Santa going home that night lol.
> 
> Here is the natural strand I took on layaway.  Unless they greatly exagerated their pics (these are the ones from their site) there seems to be a much bigger size difference between the smallest pearls and the central front one that hopefully means it will make more of an impression on my neck when I get it January.  What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4259670
> 
> View attachment 4259671
> 
> View attachment 4259672


That one's really pretty with nice luster.  Love the clasp.


----------



## TXLVlove

I have a question.  How far apart are your knots from the neighboring pearls?  My sister's multicolored T strand has the knots farther apart with some thread showing.  When I strung mine, I pulled the knots really tight so they are right up against the pearl.  I always thought there wasn't suppose to be thread showing...just knots.  I searched pics on the web and I see both versions.  Any thoughts?


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> That is a good idea.  And amongst my many pearl purchases recently are three pearl pendants.  I thought it would be like a delivery a day but it is looking like I’m getting one big package dump at work on Monday.  I will look like Santa going home that night lol.
> 
> Here is the natural strand I took on layaway.  Unless they greatly exagerated their pics (these are the ones from their site) there seems to be a much bigger size difference between the smallest pearls and the central front one that hopefully means it will make more of an impression on my neck when I get it January.  What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4259670
> 
> View attachment 4259671
> 
> View attachment 4259672



Nice strand and interesting clasp. Luster looks great on the bigger sized pearls. How small are the small pearls? Not sure if there are too many small ones but the big one looks interesting. If it doesn't work out, wonder how the big one would look as a pendant


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> I have a question.  How far apart are your knots from the neighboring pearls?  My sister's multicolored T strand has the knots farther apart with some thread showing.  When I strung mine, I pulled the knots really tight so they are right up against the pearl.  I always thought there wasn't suppose to be thread showing...just knots.  I searched pics on the web and I see both versions.  Any thoughts?



I guess the ideal would be to have just knots because the knots are supposed to prevent rubbing of the pearls and the pearls are held in place in between the knots. If there were some thread showing, then the pearls are moving slightly - may not be noticeable cos the thread has tension as well. However, if silk is used, then stretching would be more noticeable if the thread were showing in the first place. I think Beader's Secret doesn't stretch so it's just about aesthetics then


----------



## aerinha

SmokieDragon said:


> Nice strand and interesting clasp. Luster looks great on the bigger sized pearls. How small are the small pearls? Not sure if there are too many small ones but the big one looks interesting. If it doesn't work out, wonder how the big one would look as a pendant



They said the biggest is 5.5mm so probably too small for a pendant


----------



## aerinha

TXLVlove said:


> I have a question.  How far apart are your knots from the neighboring pearls?  My sister's multicolored T strand has the knots farther apart with some thread showing.  When I strung mine, I pulled the knots really tight so they are right up against the pearl.  I always thought there wasn't suppose to be thread showing...just knots.  I searched pics on the web and I see both versions.  Any thoughts?



I don’t like seeing thread so I did mine tight


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> I don’t like seeing thread so I did mine tight



I agree.  I think I might redo hers while she’s out here.  I think the silk must have stretched out.   She just got them done about a month ago.


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> I guess the ideal would be to have just knots because the knots are supposed to prevent rubbing of the pearls and the pearls are held in place in between the knots. If there were some thread showing, then the pearls are moving slightly - may not be noticeable cos the thread has tension as well. However, if silk is used, then stretching would be more noticeable if the thread were showing in the first place. I think Beader's Secret doesn't stretch so it's just about aesthetics then



I believe the girl used silk on my sister’s strand.  They are totally stretched out.   I’m going to try to get her to let me redo them this weekend.


----------



## aerinha

Several years ago when PP used to have almost monthly insane specials, I went a bit crazy and bought 3 strands of their newly debuted blue, untreated akoyas.  Two were very baroque and one was rather pea like in shape, round but not really round.  None were worn much.  Having successfully strung my GSSP, I decided to combine the two baroque strands into a rope in hopes that, given my long necklace kick, they will get worn more.  I thought I would share a bit of the process too.

Here are the two strands before I attacked them. The one on the bottom had what PP called “wild” luster and overtones, which is why I picked it. No clue what prompted me to get the top one. Both look gray more than blue here.


I spent 10 minutes cutting them apart and placing them in the trays of these lap desks. I spent the entire time I knotted worried they would get bumped and getvout of order.  I had them placed alternating one wild luster, one normal with the center pearl my favorite of the two biggest from both strands.  


I picked Beaders Secret in sky and was a bit shocked to remove such dark gray thread from them when I cut them apart.  You can see the sky in the top right, the original PP thread is the darker bits towards the bottom.


Since I seemed to be making a habit of this, I used a coupon to get the rubber cement in the Youtube clip I watched and had a glue disaster. Nothing would come out of the tiny tip and then suddenly my fingers were wet and the room stunk of adhesive...a hole had blown in the side of the tube. I suspect I was sold old product that was hardening in the tube because in the clips it just flows out easily and mine did everything but.  What a smelly mess!

Back to knotting, I was relieved to get to the half way point as every pearl I secured was one less I had to worry about getting out of line if my trays tipped.  The closer to the end the better I felt, but kept thinking of Han Solo saying, “great kid, don’t get cocky” to Luke, disaster could still strike.  


Luckily it didn’t!  Here is my finished strand that glows in the terrible light but currently looks more gray/silver than blue.  I will have to owe you a mod shot, it looks terrible with today’s top.


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> Several years ago when PP used to have almost monthly insane specials, I went a bit crazy and bought 3 strands of their newly debuted blue, untreated akoyas.  Two were very baroque and one was rather pea like in shape, round but not really round.  None were worn much.  Having successfully strung my GSSP, I decided to combine the two baroque strands into a rope in hopes that, given my long necklace kick, they will get worn more.  I thought I would share a bit of the process too.
> 
> Here are the two strands before I attacked them. The one on the bottom had what PP called “wild” luster and overtones, which is why I picked it. No clue what prompted me to get the top one. Both look gray more than blue here.
> View attachment 4260927
> 
> I spent 10 minutes cutting them apart and placing them in the trays of these lap desks. I spent the entire time I knotted worried they would get bumped and getvout of order.  I had them placed alternating one wild luster, one normal with the center pearl my favorite of the two biggest from both strands.
> View attachment 4260926
> 
> I picked Beaders Secret in sky and was a bit shocked to remove such dark gray thread from them when I cut them apart.  You can see the sky in the top right, the original PP thread is the darker bits towards the bottom.
> View attachment 4260929
> 
> Since I seemed to be making a habit of this, I used a coupon to get the rubber cement in the Youtube clip I watched and had a glue disaster. Nothing would come out of the tiny tip and then suddenly my fingers were wet and the room stunk of adhesive...a hole had blown in the side of the tube. I suspect I was sold old product that was hardening in the tube because in the clips it just flows out easily and mine did everything but.  What a smelly mess!
> 
> Back to knotting, I was relieved to get to the half way point as every pearl I secured was one less I had to worry about getting out of line if my trays tipped.  The closer to the end the better I felt, but kept thinking of Han Solo saying, “great kid, don’t get cocky” to Luke, disaster could still strike.
> View attachment 4260928
> 
> Luckily it didn’t!  Here is my finished strand that glows in the terrible light but currently looks more gray/silver than blue.  I will have to owe you a mod shot, it looks terrible with today’s top.
> View attachment 4260930


That is a fabulous rope!!! You did an awesome job! Can't wait to see mod shot in better lighting.  My blue akoya look more gray than blue in incandescent light.  I did luck out & get a Vietnamese blue akoya strand from PP today in their new release.  I'm really hoping it will be bluer than the others or at least will bring out the blue in the other strand.  I did buy a long blue akoya rope that I'm waiting on.  Hopefully, it will get here tomorrow.


----------



## aerinha

cdtracing said:


> That is a fabulous rope!!! You did an awesome job! Can't wait to see mod shot in better lighting.  My blue akoya look more gray than blue in incandescent light.  I did luck out & get a Vietnamese blue akoya strand from PP today in their new release.  I'm really hoping it will be bluer than the others or at least will bring out the blue in the other strand.  I did buy a long blue akoya rope that I'm waiting on.  Hopefully, it will get here tomorrow.



Thanks. Can’t wait to see your Vietnamese Akoyas. Missed them again it seems. But I bought do many pearls recently I should be banned. Now I just need them all to arrive so I can play.


----------



## aerinha

I was recently asked about luster In freshadama vs AAA from PP and it gave me an idea. Hoped to do it in sun but all we get is rain these days. 

Here are three strands one is freshadama, one a Honora strand QVC once sent by mistake and wouldn’t take back, and one AAA. See if you can pick out the freshadama By posting right, left or middle. They stay in the same spots for both sets of pics.

In flourescent light





With window light on a cloudy day


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> I was recently asked about luster In freshadama vs AAA from PP and it gave me an idea. Hoped to do it in sun but all we get is rain these days.
> 
> Here are three strands one is freshadama, one a Honora strand QVC once sent by mistake and wouldn’t take back, and one AAA. See if you can pick out the freshadama By posting right, left or middle. They stay in the same spots for both sets of pics.
> 
> In flourescent light
> View attachment 4261347
> 
> 
> View attachment 4261356
> 
> With window light on a cloudy day
> View attachment 4261352
> 
> View attachment 4261354



Freshadama on the right?


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> That is a fabulous rope!!! You did an awesome job! Can't wait to see mod shot in better lighting.  My blue akoya look more gray than blue in incandescent light.  I did luck out & get a Vietnamese blue akoya strand from PP today in their new release.  I'm really hoping it will be bluer than the others or at least will bring out the blue in the other strand.  I did buy a long blue akoya rope that I'm waiting on.  Hopefully, it will get here tomorrow.



Well done and can't wait to see it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> Several years ago when PP used to have almost monthly insane specials, I went a bit crazy and bought 3 strands of their newly debuted blue, untreated akoyas.  Two were very baroque and one was rather pea like in shape, round but not really round.  None were worn much.  Having successfully strung my GSSP, I decided to combine the two baroque strands into a rope in hopes that, given my long necklace kick, they will get worn more.  I thought I would share a bit of the process too.
> 
> Here are the two strands before I attacked them. The one on the bottom had what PP called “wild” luster and overtones, which is why I picked it. No clue what prompted me to get the top one. Both look gray more than blue here.
> View attachment 4260927
> 
> I spent 10 minutes cutting them apart and placing them in the trays of these lap desks. I spent the entire time I knotted worried they would get bumped and getvout of order.  I had them placed alternating one wild luster, one normal with the center pearl my favorite of the two biggest from both strands.
> View attachment 4260926
> 
> I picked Beaders Secret in sky and was a bit shocked to remove such dark gray thread from them when I cut them apart.  You can see the sky in the top right, the original PP thread is the darker bits towards the bottom.
> View attachment 4260929
> 
> Since I seemed to be making a habit of this, I used a coupon to get the rubber cement in the Youtube clip I watched and had a glue disaster. Nothing would come out of the tiny tip and then suddenly my fingers were wet and the room stunk of adhesive...a hole had blown in the side of the tube. I suspect I was sold old product that was hardening in the tube because in the clips it just flows out easily and mine did everything but.  What a smelly mess!
> 
> Back to knotting, I was relieved to get to the half way point as every pearl I secured was one less I had to worry about getting out of line if my trays tipped.  The closer to the end the better I felt, but kept thinking of Han Solo saying, “great kid, don’t get cocky” to Luke, disaster could still strike.
> View attachment 4260928
> 
> Luckily it didn’t!  Here is my finished strand that glows in the terrible light but currently looks more gray/silver than blue.  I will have to owe you a mod shot, it looks terrible with today’s top.
> View attachment 4260930



Congratulations!!! You've done a fabulous job and can't wait to see your mod shot


----------



## TXLVlove

Wearing my birthday ts today.  I love the color variation!  I can’t stop looking at them.  [e
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





moji41]


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> I was recently asked about luster In freshadama vs AAA from PP and it gave me an idea. Hoped to do it in sun but all we get is rain these days.
> 
> Here are three strands one is freshadama, one a Honora strand QVC once sent by mistake and wouldn’t take back, and one AAA. See if you can pick out the freshadama By posting right, left or middle. They stay in the same spots for both sets of pics.
> 
> In flourescent light
> View attachment 4261347
> 
> 
> View attachment 4261356
> 
> With window light on a cloudy day
> View attachment 4261352
> 
> View attachment 4261354


I think the order is from left to right Freshadama, Akoya, Honora.


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Wearing my birthday ts today.  I love the color variation!  I can’t stop looking at them.  [e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moji41]



Happy Birthday and you look fabulous with them  The colours you picked are splendid!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Wearing my birthday ts today.  I love the color variation!  I can’t stop looking at them.  [e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moji41]



They look sensational on you!!  Love the variety of colors!  Happy Birthday!!


----------



## aerinha

SmokieDragon said:


> Freshadama on the right?





cdtracing said:


> I think the order is from left to right Freshadama, Akoya, Honora.



Nope . Order left to right is Honora, Freshadama, AAA.


----------



## aerinha

Here is the rope mod shot


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> Nope . Order left to right is Honora, Freshadama, AAA.


Well... I blew that one! LOL


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> Here is the rope mod shot
> View attachment 4261506


This is gorgeous!!  I think you will wear this a lot.  I know I would!!


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> Several years ago when PP used to have almost monthly insane specials, I went a bit crazy and bought 3 strands of their newly debuted blue, untreated akoyas.  Two were very baroque and one was rather pea like in shape, round but not really round.  None were worn much.  Having successfully strung my GSSP, I decided to combine the two baroque strands into a rope in hopes that, given my long necklace kick, they will get worn more.  I thought I would share a bit of the process too.
> 
> Here are the two strands before I attacked them. The one on the bottom had what PP called “wild” luster and overtones, which is why I picked it. No clue what prompted me to get the top one. Both look gray more than blue here.
> View attachment 4260927
> 
> I spent 10 minutes cutting them apart and placing them in the trays of these lap desks. I spent the entire time I knotted worried they would get bumped and getvout of order.  I had them placed alternating one wild luster, one normal with the center pearl my favorite of the two biggest from both strands.
> View attachment 4260926
> 
> I picked Beaders Secret in sky and was a bit shocked to remove such dark gray thread from them when I cut them apart.  You can see the sky in the top right, the original PP thread is the darker bits towards the bottom.
> View attachment 4260929
> 
> Since I seemed to be making a habit of this, I used a coupon to get the rubber cement in the Youtube clip I watched and had a glue disaster. Nothing would come out of the tiny tip and then suddenly my fingers were wet and the room stunk of adhesive...a hole had blown in the side of the tube. I suspect I was sold old product that was hardening in the tube because in the clips it just flows out easily and mine did everything but.  What a smelly mess!
> 
> Back to knotting, I was relieved to get to the half way point as every pearl I secured was one less I had to worry about getting out of line if my trays tipped.  The closer to the end the better I felt, but kept thinking of Han Solo saying, “great kid, don’t get cocky” to Luke, disaster could still strike.
> View attachment 4260928
> 
> Luckily it didn’t!  Here is my finished strand that glows in the terrible light but currently looks more gray/silver than blue.  I will have to owe you a mod shot, it looks terrible with today’s top.
> View attachment 4260930


WOW!  What a great job you did mixing and knotting.  I might attempt my 36 inch strand of Akoyas after this!!!  Your pearls are really pretty.  Isn't it fun to shop your own jewelry box?!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> That is a fabulous rope!!! You did an awesome job! Can't wait to see mod shot in better lighting.  My blue akoya look more gray than blue in incandescent light.  I did luck out & get a Vietnamese blue akoya strand from PP today in their new release.  I'm really hoping it will be bluer than the others or at least will bring out the blue in the other strand.  I did buy a long blue akoya rope that I'm waiting on.  Hopefully, it will get here tomorrow.


Can't wait to see your blue beauties


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Happy Birthday and you look fabulous with them  The colours you picked are splendid!


Thank you so much.  It was a very nice week of celebrations!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> They look sensational on you!!  Love the variety of colors!  Happy Birthday!!


Thank you so much.  I love them too!


----------



## aerinha

Today’s pearl project. Remember the yucky “antique” strand I got?  Today it had a trip through a salt sludge and was restrung. The salt not only cleaned the pearls, it did the clasp too. 

Before
	

		
			
		

		
	




After


Dirty clasp


Clean clasp



Whole strand all refreshed


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Can't wait to see your blue beauties


Well...no  pearls today.  They're in Ga but are apparently taking the scenic trip to my house.  As are some strands I ordered from China for a special project.  Post Office is really slow right now.


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> Today’s pearl project. Remember the yucky “antique” strand I got?  Today it had a trip through a salt sludge and was restrung. The salt not only cleaned the pearls, it did the clasp too.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4261599
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 4261603
> 
> Dirty clasp
> View attachment 4261600
> 
> Clean clasp
> View attachment 4261604
> 
> 
> Whole strand all refreshed
> View attachment 4261602
> 
> View attachment 4261601



WOW!  They look completely different now that they've has a thorough cleaning.  They're very pretty & nice luster.  Would have never thought such beauty was hiding under all that grime!


----------



## aerinha

cdtracing said:


> Well...no  pearls today.  They're in Ga but are apparently taking the scenic trip to my house.  As are some strands I ordered from China for a special project.  Post Office is really slow right now.



Same boat waiting on my pearls too.  Do you post at Pearl Guide too?  I ask because someone there posted her Vietnamese akoya from the VIP sale and after seeing them, I think you are going to love yours when they finally turn up.


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> Same boat waiting on my pearls too.  Do you post at Pearl Guide too?  I ask because someone there posted her Vietnamese akoya from the VIP sale and after seeing them, I think you are going to love yours when they finally turn up.


Yes, I'm on PG.  I saw those, too.  I hope mine are as blue as hers!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

aerinha said:


> That is a good idea.  And amongst my many pearl purchases recently are three pearl pendants.  I thought it would be like a delivery a day but it is looking like I’m getting one big package dump at work on Monday.  I will look like Santa going home that night lol.
> 
> Here is the natural strand I took on layaway.  Unless they greatly exagerated their pics (these are the ones from their site) there seems to be a much bigger size difference between the smallest pearls and the central front one that hopefully means it will make more of an impression on my neck when I get it January.  What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4259670
> 
> View attachment 4259671
> 
> View attachment 4259672



These are TDF!


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> Today’s pearl project. Remember the yucky “antique” strand I got?  Today it had a trip through a salt sludge and was restrung. The salt not only cleaned the pearls, it did the clasp too.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4261599
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 4261603
> 
> Dirty clasp
> View attachment 4261600
> 
> Clean clasp
> View attachment 4261604
> 
> 
> Whole strand all refreshed
> View attachment 4261602
> 
> View attachment 4261601



The luster on this strand is amazing!  Outstanding job with the salt cleaning and restringing


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> Here is the rope mod shot
> View attachment 4261506



Lovely!!!


----------



## aerinha

A mod shot of my restrung akoyas


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> A mod shot of my restrung akoyas
> 
> View attachment 4262140



My heart just skipped a beat!


----------



## aerinha

SmokieDragon said:


> My heart just skipped a beat!


 Thanks.  The thread probably could have been a shade darker, but it’s what I had handy.  I am really happy with their glow now that they are clean.


----------



## TXLVlove

Well after seeing @aerinha resting her pearls I got out my akoyas and put on a movie and started knotting.  It only took me two times to get it right!  I was almost to the end and noticed a loop around one of the pearls.  So frustrating. Had to cut it all apart and begin again.  Note to self: do not attempt knotting with hubby in the room!  Anyway I finally finished the movie and my 36" strand!  I think that is my length limit!  I never wear them (caught in the dreaded pearl shrinkage syndrome!).  But here they are: 8-8.5mm.  Need some ideas on how to layer.


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> A mod shot of my restrung akoyas
> 
> View attachment 4262140


WOW!!  Those look fantastic!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4262176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well after seeing @aerinha resting her pearls I got out my akoyas and put on a movie and started knotting.  It only took me two times to get it right!  I was almost to the end and noticed a loop around one of the pearls.  So frustrating. Had to cut it all apart and begin again.  Note to self: do not attempt knotting with hubby in the room!  Anyway I finally finished the movie and my 36" strand!  I think that is my length limit!  I never wear them (caught in the dreaded pearl shrinkage syndrome!).  But here they are: 8-8.5mm.  Need some ideas on how to layer.


Superb!!!  The luster just glows!!  I have found that I wear longer strands more especially during the cold months.  Great job.


----------



## cdtracing

I've been wearing this combo for the past couple of days.  It's been rather cold, damp, & dreary for the last few days so I wore these to brighten things up a bit.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> I've been wearing this combo for the past couple of days.  It's been rather cold, damp, & dreary for the last few days so I wore these to brighten things up a bit.
> View attachment 4262424


So pretty!


----------



## suchi

aerinha said:


> Today’s pearl project. Remember the yucky “antique” strand I got?  Today it had a trip through a salt sludge and was restrung. The salt not only cleaned the pearls, it did the clasp too.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4261599
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 4261603
> 
> Dirty clasp
> View attachment 4261600
> 
> Clean clasp
> View attachment 4261604
> 
> 
> Whole strand all refreshed
> View attachment 4261602
> 
> View attachment 4261601


You really have life to the strand, love how it glows now!


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4262176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well after seeing @aerinha resting her pearls I got out my akoyas and put on a movie and started knotting.  It only took me two times to get it right!  I was almost to the end and noticed a loop around one of the pearls.  So frustrating. Had to cut it all apart and begin again.  Note to self: do not attempt knotting with hubby in the room!  Anyway I finally finished the movie and my 36" strand!  I think that is my length limit!  I never wear them (caught in the dreaded pearl shrinkage syndrome!).  But here they are: 8-8.5mm.  Need some ideas on how to layer.


Lovely strand. You should totally wear it.
To resist black friday pearl temptation I haven't logged in here since I guess a month? But now seeing all these akoyas I totally want one 
Too bad cyber monday deals are still on...


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> Wearing my birthday ts today.  I love the color variation!  I can’t stop looking at them.  [e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moji41]


Belated happy birthday and you look fab!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4262176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well after seeing @aerinha resting her pearls I got out my akoyas and put on a movie and started knotting.  It only took me two times to get it right!  I was almost to the end and noticed a loop around one of the pearls.  So frustrating. Had to cut it all apart and begin again.  Note to self: do not attempt knotting with hubby in the room!  Anyway I finally finished the movie and my 36" strand!  I think that is my length limit!  I never wear them (caught in the dreaded pearl shrinkage syndrome!).  But here they are: 8-8.5mm.  Need some ideas on how to layer.



These have amazing luster and look wonderful!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> I've been wearing this combo for the past couple of days.  It's been rather cold, damp, & dreary for the last few days so I wore these to brighten things up a bit.
> View attachment 4262424



Lovely combination of pearls! Everything just glows


----------



## cdtracing

My blue akoya rope finally  came today.  Please forgive the hair, no makeup, & plain shirt.  I cooking hubby's favorite Southern comfort food...chicken & dumplings.
This strand is much bluer than the PP strand I have.  I did buy a strand of Vietnamese blue Akoya over the weekend from PP's VIP sale.  I'm hoping these will go well with that strand.


----------



## aerinha

cdtracing said:


> I've been wearing this combo for the past couple of days.  It's been rather cold, damp, & dreary for the last few days so I wore these to brighten things up a bit.
> View attachment 4262424


Where did your long strand with big Goldens and small whites come from? I love it!


----------



## aerinha

Quick reveals then back to stringing. Today went left when I left work to an almost dead battery 

Box one is very pretty
	

		
			
		

		
	




Inside is a luminous river pearl that reminds me of Lalique


----------



## aerinha

Box two


Had the Mississippi strand  




Check out this “onyx” clasp. Boy is it blue lol


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> My blue akoya rope finally  came today.  Please forgive the hair, no makeup, & plain shirt.  I cooking hubby's favorite Southern comfort food...chicken & dumplings.
> This strand is much bluer than the PP strand I have.  I did buy a strand of Vietnamese blue Akoya over the weekend from PP's VIP sale.  I'm hoping these will go well with that strand.
> View attachment 4263241


SCORE!


----------



## aerinha

Next one was packed in a flower pot complete with seeds



Supposedly this is a natural pearl in a white gold Victorian setting on modern silver chain. White gold didn’t exist in Victorian times but this is pretty


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> Where did your long strand with big Goldens and small whites come from? I love it!


I got that from Kojima.  It's the Golden Orb Waterfall necklace.  If you want one, you can have one made for you.  They're very good at making requests.


----------



## aerinha

Finally is my Kasumi-like pearl from Sakura that has amazing luster 



Even if the other side is a bit...um...male looking


Back to work because this is how my strand now looks


----------



## cdtracing

I'm really loving your pearl loot, Aerinha!!  That "onyx" in the clasp  sure looks like sapphire to me.  It's gorgeous!!  You are racking up on the natural pearls.  Those pendants are amazing!
The Sakura Kasumi is stunning!!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> SCORE!


Thanks, TXLV!!  Originally, they were strung on turquoise silk & I though it was too bright.  I asked the seller if she could restring it in Sky & she was very accommodating to do so for me.  I'm very happy with them...they were much bluer than I thought they would be.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> My blue akoya rope finally  came today.  Please forgive the hair, no makeup, & plain shirt.  I cooking hubby's favorite Southern comfort food...chicken & dumplings.
> This strand is much bluer than the PP strand I have.  I did buy a strand of Vietnamese blue Akoya over the weekend from PP's VIP sale.  I'm hoping these will go well with that strand.
> View attachment 4263241



This rope is beautiful!!! I love the luster and pink tones to it!!


----------



## aerinha

Strand all done. Minor prob in that I either cut thread at 3xlength plus 4” by mistake or it really ate thread. I was 3/4 done and had more pearls than thread. Not in a mood to redo I did what I hope was s good hack to fix my error


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

SmokieDragon said:


> My Edisons today. Thanks once again to @TXLVlove for recommending epyT at Etsy!
> 
> View attachment 4256541



Wow these are amazing! Stunning lustre. They look fabulous on you. Wear in good health xx


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> Box two
> View attachment 4263245
> 
> Had the Mississippi strand
> View attachment 4263246
> 
> View attachment 4263247
> 
> Check out this “onyx” clasp. Boy is it blue lol
> View attachment 4263248



All your pearls today are spectacular  Love all the pendants especially! Stunning luster and amazing overtones especially the Victorian one - why the flower pot packing?


----------



## SmokieDragon

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Wow these are amazing! Stunning lustre. They look fabulous on you. Wear in good health xx


Thanks so much!


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> Strand all done. Minor prob in that I either cut thread at 3xlength plus 4” by mistake or it really ate thread. I was 3/4 done and had more pearls than thread. Not in a mood to redo I did what I hope was s good hack to fix my error
> 
> View attachment 4263587


WOW!!  Th necklace looks wonderful now that you've restrung it.  And your Sakura pendant is spectacular...so much luster!  Beautiful!!


----------



## aerinha

SmokieDragon said:


> All your pearls today are spectacular  Love all the pendants especially! Stunning luster and amazing overtones especially the Victorian one - why the flower pot packing?



Seller believes in sustainable packaging. I almost tossed the necklace because it was in the pot with the seed pack. My coworker grabbed up the plant stuff since I have a black thumb.


----------



## aerinha

Clear stones tested as diamonds. They are pretty clean too, I thought they might be rose cut glass last night


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> Strand all done. Minor prob in that I either cut thread at 3xlength plus 4” by mistake or it really ate thread. I was 3/4 done and had more pearls than thread. Not in a mood to redo I did what I hope was s good hack to fix my error
> 
> View attachment 4263587



Did you knot between each pearl?  If so, I feel your pain.  They certainly are a conversation piece.  The clasp is so pretty.


----------



## aerinha

TXLVlove said:


> Did you knot between each pearl?  If so, I feel your pain.  They certainly are a conversation piece.  The clasp is so pretty.


Yep between every pearl. It had been strung without knots but this way I felt showed the shapes better. It was on rotting thread with fishing line that I think was added to sure it up at some point.


----------



## aerinha

Wearing my Goldens today


----------



## cdtracing

I just love these!!


----------



## aerinha

So I want a gold and white harvest strand, which PP gets rarely and then the affodable ones vanish super fast.  Am I nuts to consider cutting up the champagne golden strand I don’t wear and adding more pearls to string my own?  The extra pearls aren’t exactly cheap, but they are cheaper as add ons to something I own than buying a whole necklace should one become available.

I just worry that getting stuff placed right will drive me bonkers and that I will end up buying a PP one to have it be “right” on top of what I paid for the strand I made.


----------



## cdtracing

I feel your pain.  I want a GSS /WSS harvest strand & a Tahitian harvest strand.  Yes, they go fast.  I'm revamping my pearl list for next year.


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> Wearing my Goldens today
> View attachment 4264646



Deep rich colour with amazing luster!


----------



## aerinha

cdtracing said:


> I feel your pain.  I want a GSS /WSS harvest strand & a Tahitian harvest strand.  Yes, they go fast.  I'm revamping my pearl list for next year.


I keep looking at the PP pics thinking I can do that and I don’t need 50+ inches of it which is almost the minimum they make but I think the thrill of the hunt is getting to me. Better to stalk and score than make it seems lol. They could make and sell two 50” rather than one 100” I don’t get that


----------



## pots_in_details

Picked up my golden strand today and they let me try on this wonderwoman bracelet [emoji12][emoji6]


----------



## MagpieInTraining

aerinha said:


> So I want a gold and white harvest strand, which PP gets rarely and then the affodable ones vanish super fast.  Am I nuts to consider cutting up the champagne golden strand I don’t wear and adding more pearls to string my own?  The extra pearls aren’t exactly cheap, but they are cheaper as add ons to something I own than buying a whole necklace should one become available.
> 
> I just worry that getting stuff placed right will drive me bonkers and that I will end up buying a PP one to have it be “right” on top of what I paid for the strand I made.



This is 100% a personal question and you will have to figure out for yourself if the "risk" is worth it. Personally, I think having a strand you don't wear is a pity, and if there's a way you can make it more wearable for yourself, you should go for it! How particular are you in terms of finishing, placement etc? FWIW, my sister has 2 strands of black pearls that she doesn't particularly wear, so she decided to have them restrung in this super interesting and dramatic fashion (she used these traditional Indian enamel/gold/stone pieces - like the ones in https://www.shaadilogy.com/media/ca...fb8d27136e95/V/A/VA1AC0103WBE15163_image1.jpg these earrings and a few white pearls that she bought) and it looks like SUCH a statement piece and she wears them so much more now!


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> I keep looking at the PP pics thinking I can do that and I don’t need 50+ inches of it which is almost the minimum they make but I think the thrill of the hunt is getting to me. Better to stalk and score than make it seems lol. They could make and sell two 50” rather than one 100” I don’t get that


Do you have a few strands you can combine?  I just split up two edison strands and made sister necklaces for my sister and myself.  I mixed the lavender and apricot colors so each of us have a unique but similar necklace.  You could try your hand at creating a harvest strand using what you have.  You might surprise yourself!


----------



## cdtracing

pots_in_details said:


> Picked up my golden strand today and they let me try on this wonderwoman bracelet [emoji12][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4265408


OMG!!!  Now that's one divine pearl cuff!!!


----------



## pots_in_details

Sharing these beautiful goldens for studs i picked up for my friend’s wife [emoji7]


----------



## TXLVlove

pots_in_details said:


> View attachment 4266250
> 
> 
> Sharing these beautiful goldens for studs i picked up for my friend’s wife [emoji7]


“Sigh” worthy.  I am sending my Gssp stud back to Sakura to see if she can match it.  I lost one earring somewhere on my trip to the Jewelry Mart:/


----------



## aerinha

TXLVlove said:


> Do you have a few strands you can combine?  I just split up two edison strands and made sister necklaces for my sister and myself.  I mixed the lavender and apricot colors so each of us have a unique but similar necklace.  You could try your hand at creating a harvest strand using what you have.  You might surprise yourself!



I would have to buy a second strand worth of pearls to do it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

pots_in_details said:


> View attachment 4266250
> 
> 
> Sharing these beautiful goldens for studs i picked up for my friend’s wife [emoji7]



Beautiful!! I'm drooling


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> “Sigh” worthy.  I am sending my Gssp stud back to Sakura to see if she can match it.  I lost one earring somewhere on my trip to the Jewelry Mart:/



Oh no! Sorry to hear that


----------



## aerinha

Ok you all talked me into it. I am going to do my own harvest strand. Pearls ordered. Which means PP will now get something pricey I want. 

Anyway I need about 35-40 pearls in addition to my old strand to make a rope. I got 4 big white Edison’s from epyt then went back to continental pearl to get 15 dark gold SSP and a strand of 7-9mm whir SSP


----------



## cdtracing

pots_in_details said:


> View attachment 4266250
> 
> 
> Sharing these beautiful goldens for studs i picked up for my friend’s wife [emoji7]


How beautiful!!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> “Sigh” worthy.  I am sending my Gssp stud back to Sakura to see if she can match it.  I lost one earring somewhere on my trip to the Jewelry Mart:/


I'm so sorry to hear this.  It's sad when one loses an earring.  I'm sure Sakura can match up another one.


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> Ok you all talked me into it. I am going to do my own harvest strand. Pearls ordered. Which means PP will now get something pricey I want.
> 
> Anyway I need about 35-40 pearls in addition to my old strand to make a rope. I got 4 big white Edison’s from epyt then went back to continental pearl to get 15 dark gold SSP and a strand of 7-9mm whir SSP


Oh this is exciting!!!  I can't wait to see the beauty you create.  Please let me know your opinion of Continental pearls.


----------



## cdtracing

I've been thinking about collecting pearls for harvest strands but I'm a little put off since I don't know how to knot pearls.  I really need to learn how.  When I look at the loose pearls & see all the different drill hole styles, I wonder is there a standard drill hole size?  I wouldn't want a really large hole so for you ladies who do your own stringing, what is the best drill hole size to get.  If I start collecting pearls here & there, I would like them to have the same size drill hole.


----------



## aerinha

cdtracing said:


> Oh this is exciting!!!  I can't wait to see the beauty you create.  Please let me know your opinion of Continental pearls.



My golden baroque strand came from Continental and I loved it.  Hoping the loose pearls from there are equally as nice.  Funnily, you saved me from buying from one China seller last nightnbecause I spotted your review of their not golden goldens on Etsy.  

Trying to decide what thread color since most of the pearls will be champgane or white with dots of golden.

I am studying the PP harvests and they do have patterns, but the white pearl on one side might be 13mm and on the other side a keshi.  So it’s random shape or size, not just randomly strung pearls.

I was really worried about knotting, but watched youtube clips to learn.  I highly recommend Beaders Secret because if you don’t get the knot right up against the pearl, you can separate the thread strands and tighten it, which is great for a perfectionist like me.  Maybe buy some cheap pearls to practice on?  It’s not as awful as I expected and I have no patience at all.


----------



## aerinha

cdtracing said:


> I've been thinking about collecting pearls for harvest strands but I'm a little put off since I don't know how to knot pearls.  I really need to learn how.  When I look at the loose pearls & see all the different drill hole styles, I wonder is there a standard drill hole size?  I wouldn't want a really large hole so for you ladies who do your own stringing, what is the best drill hole size to get.  If I start collecting pearls here & there, I would like them to have the same size drill hole.



I forgot to mention bigger pearls are much easier to start with, I wouldn’t reccomend starting with tiny pearls like my river pearl strand.  Mine have all come drilled but it seems like .8mm is standard.  Someone at PG could probably tell you for sure.

I watched Fire Mountain Gems video on how to knot, but they use silk so how they attach the clasp is different than using a synthetic like Beaders Secret.  PG has a link to a clip showing it and some still shots.  I didn’t really get how to do the clasp and first four pearls until I sat down and tried it myself, then it made sense.


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh no! Sorry to hear that


Me too!!!  I hope she has one to match.  Otherwise I have to wait until Feb. when she gets some more GSSP.


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> Ok you all talked me into it. I am going to do my own harvest strand. Pearls ordered. Which means PP will now get something pricey I want.
> 
> Anyway I need about 35-40 pearls in addition to my old strand to make a rope. I got 4 big white Edison’s from epyt then went back to continental pearl to get 15 dark gold SSP and a strand of 7-9mm whir SSP


OMG!  This sounds like such a fun project.  You have to document each step for us!!!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> I've been thinking about collecting pearls for harvest strands but I'm a little put off since I don't know how to knot pearls.  I really need to learn how.  When I look at the loose pearls & see all the different drill hole styles, I wonder is there a standard drill hole size?  I wouldn't want a really large hole so for you ladies who do your own stringing, what is the best drill hole size to get.  If I start collecting pearls here & there, I would like them to have the same size drill hole.


I always get the .8 hole.  I think it's the one most of the hanks come with.  I haven't had any problems with Beader's Secret going through them.  Knotting is actually quite therapeutic.  I sit in front of the TV and knot while watching Netflix or Prime!


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> Funnily, you saved me from buying from one China seller last nightnbecause I spotted your review of their not golden goldens on Etsy.



Yes, I can tell you the pearls I got looked nothing like the pearls pictured.  The picture showed varied golden shades but what I got were all light champagne.  If I had known, I would not have gotten them.  I decided to keep them to incorporate some in project but I think I'm going to buy a few darker golden ones from Continental Pearls.  On top of the pearls not being what was shown, they were late in arriving.  I bought from that seller before & wasn't overly thrilled with that purchase but it was not as costly as this latest purchase.  Rest assured, I won't buy from them again.


----------



## aerinha

TXLVlove said:


> Me too!!!  I hope she has one to match.  Otherwise I have to wait until Feb. when she gets some more GSSP.


Does she sell loose pearls?  I want to find one nice dark Golden about 13mm for the center of my rope


----------



## aerinha

TXLVlove said:


> OMG!  This sounds like such a fun project.  You have to document each step for us!!!



Will do. Continental ships fairly quick. No clue how long it will take for my Edisons to arrive from China though. They could hold me up. I was going to use bigger SSP but no one had any nice ones that weren’t all pitted at a decent price.


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> Does she sell loose pearls?  I want to find one nice dark Golden about 13mm for the center of my rope


Not sure, you can email her on ETSY and ask.  She responds right away!  I know she is getting GSSP in Feb.  I would also email Continental Pearls.  Tell them what you are looking for and _*what price range*_!!!  I was trying to find some pearls to replace my GSSP and the ones he was showing me were $200 a piece for 9-9.5 mm.  Ummm I didn't pay that much for the studs and pendant from Sakura!  So I passed.  I am starting a fund for a golden/white ssp strand.  When I have a good size sum I'll head back to him and get one of his strands.  I don't know if we were just lucky to hit on a day they had just received a huge shipment or what, but he has all price ranges of happiness.


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> Will do. Continental ships fairly quick. No clue how long it will take for my Edisons to arrive from China though. They could hold me up. I was going to use bigger SSP but no one had any nice ones that weren’t all pitted at a decent price.


I received a few edisons from epi snail mail and it took a week.


----------



## aerinha

TXLVlove said:


> Not sure, you can email her on ETSY and ask.  She responds right away!  I know she is getting GSSP in Feb.  I would also email Continental Pearls.  Tell them what you are looking for and _*what price range*_!!!  I was trying to find some pearls to replace my GSSP and the ones he was showing me were $200 a piece for 9-9.5 mm.  Ummm I didn't pay that much for the studs and pendant from Sakura!  So I passed.  I am starting a fund for a golden/white ssp strand.  When I have a good size sum I'll head back to him and get one of his strands.  I don't know if we were just lucky to hit on a day they had just received a huge shipment or what, but he has all price ranges of happiness.



Good idea on asking him, he offered to make the whole strand at a not unreasonable price, but it still cost more than my using the unworn strand and buying more pearls to make a rope so I declined.  Meanwhile Cees wanted to charge me twice the price of my ombre rope.  Yikes!


----------



## pots_in_details

This is the strand i got, offshape but price is 200 percent less than the round.


----------



## aerinha

pots_in_details said:


> This is the strand i got, offshape but price is 200 percent less than the round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4267683
> View attachment 4267684



Wow!!!! That is stunning. Where did it come from?


----------



## aerinha

Keeping my promise of posting harvest rope updates, I just ordered a set of 3 13mm pearls called Myanmar south sea that I hope are as they seem online to be the center and maybe center side focal points. Now waiting on 3 pearl shipments to be able to start 

I plan to see how long a strand the pearls I bought will make before cutting up my old strand. I actually have 6 pearls off it loose because it was 18” but I had it strung to 16” when I bought it. Although not all the 7-9mm WSSP on the fuller strand I bought will be up to snuff since they are A-B grade.


----------



## pots_in_details

aerinha said:


> Wow!!!! That is stunning. Where did it come from?



Cant stop looking at them [emoji7] got it from Jewelmer. They were even darker than the round strand there. Love the color


----------



## TXLVlove

pots_in_details said:


> This is the strand i got, offshape but price is 200 percent less than the round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4267683
> View attachment 4267684



Gorgeous


----------



## SmokieDragon

pots_in_details said:


> This is the strand i got, offshape but price is 200 percent less than the round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4267683
> View attachment 4267684



Beautiful! Clean skin!


----------



## TXLVlove

We know what  cd is getting for Christmas...anyone want to share what they are hoping for during the holidays?  Even if you don’t celebrate but are taking advantage of all the sales...
I’m dreaming of some ssp earrings


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> We know what  cd is getting for Christmas...anyone want to share what they are hoping for during the holidays?  Even if you don’t celebrate but are taking advantage of all the sales...
> I’m dreaming of some ssp earrings



I think the only thing I can think of now is a mixed Tahitian, WSSP and GSSP strand


----------



## aerinha

My epyt pearls shipped but it says 15-22 days yikes. The others haven’t shipped yet. I want my pearls!


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> My epyt pearls shipped but it says 15-22 days yikes. The others haven’t shipped yet. I want my pearls!


I received my pearls from her in a week.


----------



## aerinha

TXLVlove said:


> I received my pearls from her in a week.



Hopefully mine come in the same, but only 4 are coming from her.  The bulk is from Continental who still hasn’t shipped them and three are coming from another seller I won’t name until I see the product since this is my first buy from them.  Three shipments to wait on to get to make my strand.  Sigh.


----------



## Kfka_btsea

pots_in_details said:


> This is the strand i got, offshape but price is 200 percent less than the round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4267683
> View attachment 4267684



Gorgeous! I can’t wear goldens or I would be saving up for something like that.


----------



## Kfka_btsea

Bought these mikimotos for my mum awhile back. I have to harass her to wear them though as she’s afraid of damaging them!


----------



## Kfka_btsea

I was shown these gorgeous 9.5-10mm baroque akoyas by PP earlier this year. Stupidly I didn’t buy them and by the time I decided on them they were sold out.

Still kicking myself over these

I was trying to put myself on a budget but idk what I was thinking as compared to bags these last a lot longer and are a fraction of the cost!


----------



## TXLVlove

Kfka_btsea said:


> I was shown these gorgeous 9.5-10mm baroque akoyas by PP earlier this year. Stupidly I didn’t buy them and by the time I decided on them they were sold out.
> 
> Still kicking myself over these
> 
> I was trying to put myself on a budget but idk what I was thinking as compared to bags these last a lot longer and are a fraction of the cost!



I agree.  The nice thing about both bags and pearls is that there are always more out there.  Those Akoyas were magnificent so now they are on your radar and you will snatch them up when the time is right. Enjoy the hunt and satisfaction when you finally find the right ones that make your heart sing


----------



## TXLVlove

pots_in_details said:


> This is the strand i got, offshape but price is 200 percent less than the round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4267683
> View attachment 4267684



I can’t stop looking at these beauties.   When I was at continental pearl I tried on a few golden strands and they just blended in with my skin tone. I guess I haven’t found the right golden color yet.   The mixed strands looked much better on me.  I haven’t given up yet.   I would love to see a neck shot of your beauties, please


----------



## pots_in_details

TXLVlove said:


> I can’t stop looking at these beauties.   When I was at continental pearl I tried on a few golden strands and they just blended in with my skin tone. I guess I haven’t found the right golden color yet.   The mixed strands looked much better on me.  I haven’t given up yet.   I would love to see a neck shot of your beauties, please



Here’s a neckshot photo my sa sent me and more pics. I havent really worn them out yet but ive taken them out of the box too many times to just look at them lol


----------



## pots_in_details

pots_in_details said:


> Here’s a neckshot photo my sa sent me and more pics. I havent really worn them out yet but ive taken them out of the box too many times to just look at them lol
> View attachment 4269747
> View attachment 4269748
> View attachment 4269749



These gssps are addicting, i started a month ago with danglers then came back the nxt week for a pendant then a stud and i couldnt take my mind of a strand telling myself that this was gonna be my last gssp purchase but after getting it, ive been googling bracelets for the past 3 days! [emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## TXLVlove

I can’t think of an adjective that does them justice!!!  Did you order them online?


----------



## pots_in_details

TXLVlove said:


> I can’t think of an adjective that does them justice!!!  Did you order them online?



No the sa would msg me everytime they had new strands in the store and i would go there to look at it. First two times they had perfect rounds with lighter color and way over my budget. Then they had ovals but had visible flaws on some of the pearls. Finally they sent me a pic of unstrung pearls and asked me to check. I compared it to the rounds there and the oval and the color is darker like what i wanted and the skin smooth and its cheaper than the ovals! Had to wait 2 weeks for them to send it to head office for stringing [emoji6] 
They have this pearl lock where u can just connect a bracelet to make ur strand longer maybe i should have gotten that? So can wear the strand two ways? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Heres the pic of the bracelet and strand u can connect to make strand longer.


----------



## cdtracing

pots_in_details said:


> No the sa would msg me everytime they had new strands in the store and i would go there to look at it. First two times they had perfect rounds with lighter color and way over my budget. Then they had ovals but had visible flaws on some of the pearls. Finally they sent me a pic of unstrung pearls and asked me to check. I compared it to the rounds there and the oval and the color is darker like what i wanted and the skin smooth and its cheaper than the ovals! Had to wait 2 weeks for them to send it to head office for stringing [emoji6]
> They have this pearl lock where u can just connect a bracelet to make ur strand longer maybe i should have gotten that? So can wear the strand two ways?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4270782
> 
> Heres the pic of the bracelet and strand u can connect to make strand longer.


Gorgeous, just gorgeous!!


----------



## aerinha

I just nabbed the last strand of burgandy metallic edisons that PP posted.  I avoided buying one this morning when I had my pick of all strands and colors (dark purple, burgandy or bronze) and didn’t feel too let down about the choice.  Next thing I know, I am home hours later checking to see what is left (answer is/was a bunch of purples because everyone wanted burgandy after seeing live shots, no bronze and after selling out, one lone burgundy strand that I think another PG member cancelled) finding the burgundy and buying it.

Now the doubt sets in.  First, I said a white gold clasp and think yellow might have been better.  Second, they were not cheap and I jsut had my natural pearls buying binge and my harvest strand loose pearl spree.  Buyers remorse is setting in.  Debating if I should cancel the order, change my clasp selection or let it ride and maybe return if it’s not what I hoped????  Of course a return ties up money on my credit card.  Ugh!


----------



## aerinha

This is not my strand but for those who don’t know what I lost my head over, this is a burgundy edison strand.  And that color, is NATURAL!


----------



## cdtracing

The burgandy is beautiful.  I tried to get a couple of bronze but they sold out in a hot minute!  I looked at the burgandy & they were gone, too.  You are very lucky to get that one burgandy strand.  Personally, I would keep it & wouldn't worry  about the clasp because that's something you can always change out later after you've caught up from the pearl buying sprees.


----------



## aerinha

cdtracing said:


> The burgandy is beautiful.  I tried to get a couple of bronze but they sold out in a hot minute!  I looked at the burgandy & they were gone, too.  You are very lucky to get that one burgandy strand.  Personally, I would keep it & wouldn't worry  about the clasp because that's something you can always change out later after you've caught up from the pearl buying sprees.



Keep checking   I resisted until only purple were left and the burgundy popped up again an hour or so ago.  I think I am going to let it ride and see how it is in person.  They didn’t put descriptions with them like they did on the VIP page so I don’t know the body color or overtones beyond burgundy and they all looked the same in the PP pics.

Kongpearls on Etsy has an almost round bronze strand for $262. I haven’t bought from them before but reviews are good.  I almost bought it until the burgundy turned up on PP.


----------



## aerinha

Starting to wear more of my recent buys. Here is the natural pearl in white gold pendant with today’s purple top


And an earlier mod shot I never posted


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> Starting to wear more of my recent buys. Here is the natural pearl in white gold pendant with today’s purple top
> View attachment 4271637
> 
> And an earlier mod shot I never posted
> View attachment 4271636


That's a really nice pendant.  It's beautiful & looks like a Marie Antoinette pearl pendant mini-me!!  A really nice find!


----------



## aerinha

cdtracing said:


> That's a really nice pendant.  It's beautiful & looks like a Marie Antoinette pearl pendant mini-me!!  A really nice find!



Marie was my inspiration for buying it. Boy she gets blamed for everything


----------



## aerinha

Sakura Kasumi pendant which irl has a much better luster


----------



## aerinha

This is a rotten pic of my burgundy strand from my receipt. Its sales page vanished after purchase so better pics are gone until I can take some in person


----------



## aerinha

Harvest update. I am in that awful limbo where sellers mailing items and/or items making their journey is taking longer than Amazon has taught us stuff should take. Errrg!  I may get my last minute trio of Goldens tomorrow


----------



## aerinha

Not particularly happy with this buying experience with Continental Pearl.  Last time I had my order within three days of purchase.  Four days out I contacted them to see if there was an issue since they hadn’t shipped yet and got a message back saying if I checked my purchase history I would see they had.  Well they created a shipping label, but now, three days later, a full week after purchase they still haven’t gone in the mail.

Ok, I want my stuff and always have the concern of not getting what you pay for and I want to start my rope, but I had these sent to work and at this rate, they won’t arrive before we close for Xmas which was three weeks away when I ordered.  Maybe the PO there would give them to me, but my ID has my home address not work and my work ID says who I work for but not where.

This is incredibly frustrating.  I sent Continental another message today and asked if there was some issue since all they did was create a label when prompted but had yet to send them.  I don’t want them cancelling mynorder since all my dark goldens and white ssp for the rope are from them, but I also want what I ordered and not a label and a lie.


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> Not particularly happy with this buying experience with Continental Pearl.  Last time I had my order within three days of purchase.  Four days out I contacted them to see if there was an issue since they hadn’t shipped yet and got a message back saying if I checked my purchase history I would see they had.  Well they created a shipping label, but now, three days later, a full week after purchase they still haven’t gone in the mail.
> 
> Ok, I want my stuff and always have the concern of not getting what you pay for and I want to start my rope, but I had these sent to work and at this rate, they won’t arrive before we close for Xmas which was three weeks away when I ordered.  Maybe the PO there would give them to me, but my ID has my home address not work and my work ID says who I work for but not where.
> 
> This is incredibly frustrating.  I sent Continental another message today and asked if there was some issue since all they did was create a label when prompted but had yet to send them.  I don’t want them cancelling mynorder since all my dark goldens and white ssp for the rope are from them, but I also want what I ordered and not a label and a lie.



I'm really sorry to hear this.  I've been looking at some of his GSS pearls that are deeper in color than the ones I got from Wen & thought I would order about 6 pearls to work into my special project.  With this shipping situation, I think I'll wait.  I'm like you, when I pay for something, I want it as soon as possible.  I don't particularly care having a charge on my CC & having to wait weeks or months to get my purchase.


----------



## aerinha

cdtracing said:


> I'm really sorry to hear this.  I've been looking at some of his GSS pearls that are deeper in color than the ones I got from Wen & thought I would order about 6 pearls to work into my special project.  With this shipping situation, I think I'll wait.  I'm like you, when I pay for something, I want it as soon as possible.  I don't particularly care having a charge on my CC & having to wait weeks or months to get my purchase.



It’s funny, earlier today he sent me this long reply claiming the holidays were slowing it down and that a glitch in USPS system kept it from updating status properly and that they monitor packages until delivery (like you can monitor something that wasn’t sent) BUT I just got an email from USPS telling me my package was just picked up in CA at 3:47 today and would be delivered Monday.  Which means he lied about it going out earlier in the week and expressed it today. Things happen and packages don’t get into the mail bin in time or whatever, but don’t lie about it.  Hopefully everything I am supposed to get arrives.


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> It’s funny, earlier today he sent me this long reply claiming the holidays were slowing it down and that a glitch in USPS system kept it from updating status properly and that they monitor packages until delivery (like you can monitor something that wasn’t sent) BUT I just got an email from USPS telling me my package was just picked up in CA at 3:47 today and would be delivered Monday.  Which means he lied about it going out earlier in the week and expressed it today. Things happen and packages don’t get into the mail bin in time or whatever, but don’t lie about it.  Hopefully everything I am supposed to get arrives.



Hope everything will be ok.


----------



## aerinha

Last pearls ordered were first to arrive. These are Myanmar south seas. Up close they don’t have much oomph but from a distance they glow. Unfortunately they are drilled too big for regular Beaders Secret and I got a trial knot stuck in one and can’t get it out. Not sure they will make it into my rope


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> Last pearls ordered were first to arrive. These are Myanmar south seas. Up close they don’t have much oomph but from a distance they glow. Unfortunately they are drilled too big for regular Beaders Secret and I got a trial knot stuck in one and can’t get it out. Not sure they will make it into my rope
> View attachment 4274815
> 
> View attachment 4274816


Ug. SO annoying when the knots get stuck.  I have had to take a few pearls to my local jewelry repair guy to have him drill them out!  Hope you get all your treasures and your project works out.


----------



## TXLVlove

Here is what I learned about Continental Pearl.  The company is a wholesaler for jewelry stores and suppliers.  Their market for online ETSY sales is very small.  There are just three people working in the office in Los Angeles.  They were really nice when I visited but the girls were really busy sorting the newest shipment.  In fact, they had the small store closed that day due to the demands of sorting pearls.  They were actually sorting individual pearls when we were there.  The manager was really nice to take the time to show us so many lovely things.  I felt he was honest and forthright with any questions we asked.  I can understand the frustration with orders not being shipped asap, but also understand the holidays are upon us and sometimes things don't happen as fast as we like.  We rode an elevator with a woman who was there ( Jewelry Mart) trying to get a ring repaired for her friend who lost everything in the Malibu fires.  The ring was the only thing that survived!  That kind of put things into perspective for us.


----------



## aerinha

TXLVlove said:


> Ug. SO annoying when the knots get stuck.  I have had to take a few pearls to my local jewelry repair guy to have him drill them out!  Hope you get all your treasures and your project works out.



I got it out before I had to buy a drill!  Safety pin to the rescue


----------



## aerinha

My metallic edisons from the PP VIP site arrived and I am torn and looking for opinions.  I ordered burgundy having seen pics of them looking wine or cranberry gold with flashes of gold.  Mine mostly look purple with copper overtones or almost like rose gold beads,  which is pretty but not burgundy.  In some lights they look cranberry colored and folks at work were going crazy when I tried them on, even saying how great they looked with my burgundy skirt, but I keep seeing purple with copper, not burgundy.  What do you all think?

Up close in bright indoor light


On hand with flash



On hand no flash in dim light



On my neck in fairly bright light


----------



## Bostonjetset

aerinha said:


> My metallic edisons from the PP VIP site arrived and I am torn and looking for opinions.  I ordered burgundy having seen pics of them looking wine or cranberry gold with flashes of gold.  Mine mostly look purple with copper overtones or almost like rose gold beads,  which is pretty but not burgundy.  In some lights they look cranberry colored and folks at work were going crazy when I tried them on, even saying how great they looked with my burgundy skirt, but I keep seeing purple with copper, not burgundy.  What do you all think?
> 
> Up close in bright indoor light
> View attachment 4275968
> 
> On hand with flash
> View attachment 4275970
> 
> 
> On hand no flash in dim light
> View attachment 4275971
> 
> 
> On my neck in fairly bright light
> View attachment 4275969



I also don’t get burgundy from the pics. That said, they really do look beautiful; especially in the pic on your neck.


----------



## aerinha

I think they are going back.  They cost near $1200 and for that price I should love them.  For the same price I could get a SS strand from Cees.


----------



## cdtracing

You can give it  a day or two to see it in different lights & time of day, but if you don't love it, there's no sense in keeping it, especially with the cost!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Recent strands of FW pearls with pendants


----------



## aerinha

The only thing holding up my harvest strand are the pearls from epyt.  They arrived in Sahnghai on 12/5 and vanished out of tracking.


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> The only thing holding up my harvest strand are the pearls from epyt.  They arrived in Sahnghai on 12/5 and vanished out of tracking.


I'm awaiting an item from China that vanished from tracking on the 5th as well.  I'm hoping  its in customs!


----------



## cdtracing

China shipping is awful.  They don't update like they do in the US.  My orders from China go silent until they hit customs here.


----------



## aerinha

That makes me feel some better.  My Kong edisons are coming DHL


----------



## aerinha

I returned my PP edison strand.  It wasn’t the color I wanted and it had weird hazy/discolored spots.  I bought this for half the price from another seller.  I will have to string it, not sure what thread will work. These are the glamour shots, he sent me daylight shots upon request but they are on my phone. Hoping it looks this good in person


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> I returned my PP edison strand.  It wasn’t the color I wanted and it had weird hazy/discolored spots.  I bought this for half the price from another seller.  I will have to string it, not sure what thread will work. These are the glamour shots, he sent me daylight shots upon request but they are on my phone. Hoping it looks this good in person
> View attachment 4277762
> 
> View attachment 4277763
> 
> View attachment 4277764



You made  the right decision to return.   No sense having them sit in your jewelry box when you can get what you really want and enjoy.   Look at Pattye’s color chart to find the perfect color thread.   On a side note, my sister gave me a strand of lavender pearls she didn’t care for.   They had some amazing bronze pearls so I broke that strand up and mixed it with an apricot strand I had.  The color combo is wonderful.  I’ll try to take a neck shot when the light is better.


----------



## aerinha

Wearing my “blue” akoya rope today


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> Wearing my “blue” akoya rope today
> View attachment 4278372


That's a beautiful look!!


----------



## piosavsfan

aerinha said:


> I returned my PP edison strand.  It wasn’t the color I wanted and it had weird hazy/discolored spots.  I bought this for half the price from another seller.  I will have to string it, not sure what thread will work. These are the glamour shots, he sent me daylight shots upon request but they are on my phone. Hoping it looks this good in person
> View attachment 4277762
> 
> View attachment 4277763
> 
> View attachment 4277764


Looks like these are from Kongs Pearl? This is what I ordered vs what I got. The seller's pictures definitely made the pearls look more vibrant but they are still very pretty.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> Looks like these are from Kongs Pearl? This is what I ordered vs what I got. The seller's pictures definitely made the pearls look more vibrant but they are still very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4278982



They are very pretty piosavsfan, there is a noticeable difference but I think they are really quite lovely. 

I do not like buying pearls online for more than $200 or so anymore because sometimes the difference is really significant. I’m horrible at returning purchases and none of my friends or family share my love of pearls at all, so no one to pass them on to. 

In a very small way that is actually kind of a good thing, because a friend of mine that owns an upscale consignment shop hates pearls, so I have gotten so many strands and earrings of vintage akoyas from her for next to nothing. But it would really be cool to find a pearl friend close to me. 

I sure do hope everyone’s purchases get to them soon (way before Christmas) and that they are the beautiful and gorgeous pearls you are expecting [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

aerinha said:


> Wearing my “blue” akoya rope today
> View attachment 4278372



Gorgeous!


----------



## piosavsfan

Cyanide Rose said:


> They are very pretty piosavsfan, there is a noticeable difference but I think they are really quite lovely.
> 
> I do not like buying pearls online for more than $200 or so anymore because sometimes the difference is really significant. I’m horrible at returning purchases and none of my friends or family share my love of pearls at all, so no one to pass them on to.
> 
> In a very small way that is actually kind of a good thing, because a friend of mine that owns an upscale consignment shop hates pearls, so I have gotten so many strands and earrings of vintage akoyas from her for next to nothing. But it would really be cool to find a pearl friend close to me.
> 
> I sure do hope everyone’s purchases get to them soon (way before Christmas) and that they are the beautiful and gorgeous pearls you are expecting [emoji4]


These were only $160 so I didn't mind that the color wasn't quite what I expected. I especially don't like returning international purchases due to the cost. Because of this the only person I've bought expensive pearls from internationally is Cees and from what I have seen in this thread his pearls usually look way nicer in person than in his pictures.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> These were only $160 so I didn't mind that the color wasn't quite what I expected. I especially don't like returning international purchases due to the cost. Because of this the only person I've bought expensive pearls from internationally is Cees and from what I have seen in this thread his pearls usually look way nicer in person than in his pictures.



Cees? Etsy? Is the store named Cees?

Great price too [emoji4]


----------



## piosavsfan

Cyanide Rose said:


> Cees? Etsy? Is the store named Cees?
> 
> Great price too [emoji4]


Cees has an Instagram and a website but there are no prices and he has more inventory than what's posted. To buy you have to email him or contact him through Facebook and he will send pictures and prices.

https://www.instagram.com/cees_van_oije/?hl=en

http://www.amsterdampearls.com


----------



## Cyanide Rose

piosavsfan said:


> Cees has an Instagram and a website but there are no prices and he has more inventory than what's posted. To buy you have to email him or contact him through Facebook and he will send pictures and prices.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/cees_van_oije/?hl=en
> 
> http://www.amsterdampearls.com



Great! Thanks so much for your help. I always heard the name but never knew their information. Thanks again [emoji4]


----------



## TXLVlove

My order from China is stuck in Chinese customs. Wonder if it’s political?   I also only buy online if it around $300 or below overseas ( unless it’s a LV handbag[emoji6]).


----------



## aerinha

piosavsfan said:


> Looks like these are from Kongs Pearl? This is what I ordered vs what I got. The seller's pictures definitely made the pearls look more vibrant but they are still very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4278982


That is a big difference in color and shape. He did send me natural light pics of my strand and it seemed ok. Hopefully it is


----------



## aerinha

TXLVlove said:


> My order from China is stuck in Chinese customs. Wonder if it’s political?   I also only buy online if it around $300 or below overseas ( unless it’s a LV handbag[emoji6]).


Tomorrow I can report a problem on my missing order if they don’t turn up in tracking or the mailbox


----------



## TXLVlove

Sakura was able to locate a GSSP to replace the stud I lost over my birthday.  I am so thankul since I really love those earrings. They should be here next week...from Arizona!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Sakura was able to locate a GSSP to replace the stud I lost over my birthday.  I am so thankul since I really love those earrings. THey should be here next week...from Arizona!


That's wonderful news!!!


----------



## aerinha

Just when I gave up hope tracking email that my epyt pearls reached NY

Looks like my Edison strand is due to arrive Tuesday


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> Just when I gave up hope tracking email that my epyt pearls reached NY
> 
> Looks like my Edison strand is due to arrive Tuesday


Good news!  I still haven't heard a thing about mine other than they are stuck in Chinese customs!.  UG


----------



## aerinha

TXLVlove said:


> Good news!  I still haven't heard a thing about mine other than they are stuck in Chinese customs!.  UG


You may know this already, but the China Post tracking number works on the USPS tracking feature.  I used it to sign up for alerts so I got an email today that mine were finally state side.  I may get to make my strand over the holidays after all.


----------



## cdtracing

Husband's company Christmas party was tonight.  I decided to wear my Christmas present pearls to the party.  Since he's already using his Christmas present (his new garage), I decided fair is fair.  Here's a pic...


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Sakura was able to locate a GSSP to replace the stud I lost over my birthday.  I am so thankul since I really love those earrings. They should be here next week...from Arizona!



YAY!!! Excellent


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Husband's company Christmas party was tonight.  I decided to wear my Christmas present pearls to the party.  Since he's already using his Christmas present (his new garage), I decided fair is fair.  Here's a pic...
> View attachment 4280120



You look spectacular!  Can't fault your logic


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> You may know this already, but the China Post tracking number works on the USPS tracking feature.  I used it to sign up for alerts so I got an email today that mine were finally state side.  I may get to make my strand over the holidays after all.


Yes, I keep checking USPS tracking and nothing!  But it's not pearls so I'm ok with waiting.  I ordered a diaper insert for a LV bag I'm giving my daughter.  Her baby isn't due until Feb. so I still have some time!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Husband's company Christmas party was tonight.  I decided to wear my Christmas present pearls to the party.  Since he's already using his Christmas present (his new garage), I decided fair is fair.  Here's a pic...
> View attachment 4280120


You look lovely wearing your Christmas ornaments


----------



## cdtracing

Thank you all.  I really  love this strand even though it is smaller in size to most of my strands.  The color just grabs me & the pearls in the earrings are a perfect match in color & luster.  I'll be going out to dinner with hubby's business associates & their wives so I'll be wearing my multi color T's.  Pics coming soon.


----------



## cdtracing

Wore some of my multi color T's to dinner tonight.


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> Wore some of my multi color T's to dinner tonight.
> View attachment 4281029


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


Thanks, SQ. Indoor incandescent lighting does not show off the colors.  These strands have blue, green, & silver overtones.


----------



## aerinha

My edisons from Kong are set to arrive Tuesday.  Rather than wait to meet them to pick thread, I ordered one skein of fig in medium and one wine in thick, whichever fits the drill is the winner.  

Meanwhile, because the edisons need a clasp and I don’t want to buy one, I have decided to string my harvest strand endlessly.  That way I can use the yellow gold clasp from the champagne strand for the edisons.


----------



## aerinha

My epyt baroque edison pearls arrived 


It doesn’t show in the pic but they do have a bit more pink overtone than a SS would

Here are my other pearls for the rope


Now I need the BS oak thread I decided would work better than cream and I am set


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> My epyt baroque edison pearls arrived
> View attachment 4282432
> 
> It doesn’t show in the pic but they do have a bit more pink overtone than a SS would
> 
> Here are my other pearls for the rope
> View attachment 4282431
> 
> Now I need the BS oak thread I decided would work better than cream and I am set


I can't wait to see your GSS & white rope necklace!!


----------



## aerinha

While waiting on thread I pieced out my strand so all I have to do later is take them off in order and knot. I made a goof and need an opinion. 

Plan A was to have the narrow ends of the Goldens point towards the Edison like this 


But when I went back in to fix a mistake I mis-strung the other side with both points going up like this Plan B


Which looks better?  Or should I do then with flats towards the Edison rather than either of the above?


----------



## aerinha

Looking at my strand in morning light I decided to order 4 more near round dark golds from Continental as part of the strand looks a bit anemic color wise.  My landscape for it changed because the epyt eidsons were so nice and so big I used one for the center instead of the biggest champagne pearl.  

For anyone looking to do this too, so far I have:
1.  Bought a bunch of pearls willy nilly
2.  Cut up a strand I haven’t worn in more than 5 years
3.  Using a yardstick, laid out my design from the center out. When I got stuck, I found the center of each side, put in the “best part” and then worked to close the gap between the side focals and the center focal.  Then it was piecing out the back.
4.  Using cheap sewing thread, I temp strung the strand and compared sides to make sure it was as symmetrical as I could get it in terms of color and shape.  Caught a few errors before it was all knotted.  Yay! Then I tied the ends together to try it on and see how I liked it as a whole.
5.  Ordered more pearls basdd on what I felt it needed to make my eyes happy.

All the above assmebly took about two hours last night give or take.

Something I would do differently is to decide in the focal pearl first, making it big and bold.  Had I secured my focal first, I wouldn’t have a lingering edison because I ordered 4 planning one way, used one as a focal and then had no use for the fourth pearl.  Or I would have ordered 5 edisons.  Given my love of dark goldens and that I found my old strand a bit pale, I should have just ordered more dark goldens to start rather than worry about and now have to pay an extra shipping charge to get more to be happy.


----------



## cdtracing

Yesterday, I wore my Sakura warm iridescent baroque necklace & earrings.


----------



## cdtracing

Today, I wore my blue Akoya/white soufflé long tin cup with matching earrings, blue Akoya rope & WSS octopus pendant.  I went to physical therapy &  to see the doctor.  They said my healing is phenomenal & I have been released.  I don't need to see the doctor again unless I start having any problems & I don't have to go to physical therapy anymore.  YAY!!!!!


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> While waiting on thread I pieced out my strand so all I have to do later is take them off in order and knot. I made a goof and need an opinion.
> 
> Plan A was to have the narrow ends of the Goldens point towards the Edison like this
> View attachment 4282587
> 
> But when I went back in to fix a mistake I mis-strung the other side with both points going up like this Plan B
> View attachment 4282588
> 
> Which looks better?  Or should I do then with flats towards the Edison rather than either of the above?


I like B myself.   This looks so fun!   Can’t wait to see the finished necklace.


----------



## aerinha

My King Edison strand arrived. I spent all day waiting and it turned up at dinner. They had it packaged well until Homeland Security ripped it open. Guess China to PA by way of Dubai was suspicious lol

While they are less round than mine from PP they seem otherwise on par for half the price. They need to be strung so they look short on but here are comparison shots. Kindly ignore today’s green shirt with the purple pearls 

Kong






PP






Kong with flash


PP flash


Kong no flash


PP no flash


----------



## Cyanide Rose

aerinha said:


> While waiting on thread I pieced out my strand so all I have to do later is take them off in order and knot. I made a goof and need an opinion.
> 
> Plan A was to have the narrow ends of the Goldens point towards the Edison like this
> View attachment 4282587
> 
> But when I went back in to fix a mistake I mis-strung the other side with both points going up like this Plan B
> View attachment 4282588
> 
> Which looks better?  Or should I do then with flats towards the Edison rather than either of the above?



I like B as well [emoji4]


----------



## aerinha

TXLVlove said:


> I like B myself.   This looks so fun!   Can’t wait to see the finished necklace.



I think B is the winner.  Just waiting on thread and 4 more dark gold pearls. In the sun the strand is a stunner, in incandescent light it looks a bit pale, which is why i am ordering more golds


----------



## SmokieDragon

Vietnamese Blue Akoyas from Cees today


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> View attachment 4283202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, I wore my blue Akoya/white soufflé long tin cup with matching earrings, blue Akoya rope & WSS octopus pendant.  I went to physical therapy &  to see the doctor.  They said my healing is phenomenal & I have been released.  I don't need to see the doctor again unless I start having any problems & I don't have to go to physical therapy anymore.  YAY!!!!!



Looking great and yay for your recovery!


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> My King Edison strand arrived. I spent all day waiting and it turned up at dinner. They had it packaged well until Homeland Security ripped it open. Guess China to PA by way of Dubai was suspicious lol
> 
> While they are less round than mine from PP they seem otherwise on par for half the price. They need to be strung so they look short on but here are comparison shots. Kindly ignore today’s green shirt with the purple pearls
> 
> Kong
> View attachment 4283289
> 
> 
> View attachment 4283288
> 
> 
> PP
> View attachment 4283283
> 
> 
> View attachment 4283282
> 
> 
> Kong with flash
> View attachment 4283285
> 
> PP flash
> View attachment 4283284
> 
> Kong no flash
> View attachment 4283287
> 
> PP no flash
> View attachment 4283286



I think the Kong's pearls look phenomenal!


----------



## MagpieInTraining

aerinha said:


> My King Edison strand arrived. I spent all day waiting and it turned up at dinner. They had it packaged well until Homeland Security ripped it open. Guess China to PA by way of Dubai was suspicious lol
> 
> While they are less round than mine from PP they seem otherwise on par for half the price. They need to be strung so they look short on but here are comparison shots. Kindly ignore today’s green shirt with the purple pearls
> 
> Kong
> View attachment 4283289
> 
> 
> View attachment 4283288
> 
> 
> PP
> View attachment 4283283
> 
> 
> View attachment 4283282
> 
> 
> Kong with flash
> View attachment 4283285
> 
> PP flash
> View attachment 4283284
> 
> Kong no flash
> View attachment 4283287
> 
> PP no flash
> View attachment 4283286



What gorgeous pearls! I love the colour, its stunning.


----------



## cdtracing

Aerinha, I like B as well.  Can't wait to see the finished strand!!
I think the Kongs pearls are beautiful, especially at half the price.  The luster is sharp & the color is deep.  What color are you going to string them with?


----------



## cdtracing

Thanks, SD.  I'm glad the healing is done.  I just have to keep up with the exercises at home to build the strength in that hand & wrist.
I am loving your blues!!


----------



## aerinha

SmokieDragon said:


> I think the Kong's pearls look phenomenal!





MagpieInTraining said:


> What gorgeous pearls! I love the colour, its stunning.



Thank you both.  I was getting a bit shaky about my decision to send back the PP ones so compliments on the replacements help. 
@SmokieDragon do you know if Cees does Edison’s?  I thought he might be able to source true burgundy red for me


----------



## aerinha

cdtracing said:


> Aerinha, I like B as well.  Can't wait to see the finished strand!!
> I think the Kongs pearls are beautiful, especially at half the price.  The luster is sharp & the color is deep.  What color are you going to string them with?



I ordered wine and fig to try as the PP strand was done with some brownish shade that blended in well. The BS purples are too bright for purple pearls that aren’t exactly purple.


----------



## aerinha

Here are some daylight shots. The spots in the one aren’t flaws, it’s my reflection on the pearls surface taking the pic


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> Here are some daylight shots. The spots in the one aren’t flaws, it’s my reflection on the pearls surface taking the pic
> View attachment 4283789
> 
> View attachment 4283790


These are really stunning. Luster is very reflective.  Beautiful!

You can always contact Cees to see if he can get you a true burgundy strand.


----------



## TXLVlove

Multicolored Ts today.  Counting the days to Christmas break!!!


----------



## aerinha

TXLVlove said:


> Multicolored Ts today.  Counting the days to Christmas break!!!



You work at a school, right?  I have the same countdown. Our newish superintendent emailed out today that staff is dismissed at 12:30 on Friday (kiddos done at 10:45). Then that is it for me until the new year.  Yippee!


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> You work at a school, right?  I have the same countdown. Our newish superintendent emailed out today that staff is dismissed at 12:30 on Friday (kiddos done at 10:45). Then that is it for me until the new year.  Yippee!


I wish we had a half day Friday!  I have a full day, then fly out to NYC on Saturday.  I actually have two trips to NYC over the two week break!  I can't wait.


----------



## TXLVlove

I just looked at the pic I posted and my Ts look really flat.  In person they have a really nice luster.  Once again my selfie photography skills are lacking. ;/


----------



## Diva_k3000

bougainvillier said:


> I have been hanging out in the Jewelry Box a lot recently, mainly in the Cartier and VCA threads - it's no secret that I dig golds. But honestly, pearls are truly my first love for jewelry, ever since I was a little girl... We all grow, over the years, I started to love yellow golds and diamonds, but pearls have always been held closely to my heart.
> 
> I love them from faux to Mikimoto, and I love them as necklaces, studs, earnings, rings, bracelets, hairbands, and even on a nice pair of classy pumps (think Chanel)! I guess you can also say, it goes as far as pieces from big houses like VCA and Rolex, which are made out of Mother of Pearl. But really, there should be a dedicated love for those sweet beads, with that translucent glow and that nacreous and iridescent color!
> 
> This is a place to call out all the pearl lovers. Share, discuss and dream! (Mods - feel free to merge if there is a Pearl thread, I did not find any. Thank you!)



Me on my wedding day, wearing pearl earrings, a pearl bracelet, and pearl necklace. I still wear the combo all the time for work!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Lavender FW today


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Thanks, SD.  I'm glad the healing is done.  I just have to keep up with the exercises at home to build the strength in that hand & wrist.
> I am loving your blues!!



That's great to hear and thanks so much! 



aerinha said:


> @SmokieDragon do you know if Cees does Edison’s?  I thought he might be able to source true burgundy red for me



I've never seen any on his Instagram but like what @cdtracing said, best to contact him


----------



## aerinha

A couple weeks ago I lost last minute on an ebay auction for an natural freshwater pearl in a flatish egg shape on a mystery metal chain; the pearl was nearly an inch high and close to that at its widest.  A couple days ago I recalled that during my Marie Antoinette drop pearl fixation, I had seen a group pic on a Ruby Lane sellers listing of a large pearl hanging from a rose cut diamond.  Messaged her, got a price that was fair, ordered it yesterday and today it arrived from London.  

Based on the diamond and its setting I think this was an older piece repurposed in 1900 onto a then modern chain with a tube clasp.

Here is The Iceberg ( not really sure of her name yet but she needs one)



Side view



Bottom



Back


----------



## cdtracing

So cool!  It does look like a pearl throne.


----------



## TXLVlove

Metallics on last day of school before Christmas break.  Counting the minutes with sugared up 2nd graders!


----------



## cdtracing

i've been having comuter problems but let me play catch up.  
TXLV, I love your T's & your metallics!!
Diva_k3000, your wedding pearls are lovely & you made a beautiful bride.
SD.love your lavenders.  So pretty!!
Aerinha, you find the coolest & most interesting natural pearls!!


----------



## aerinha

cdtracing said:


> So cool!  It does look like a pearl throne.



Pearl throne was my first thought too  Today someone (male) told me it resembled a toilet!  It doesn’t have the gossamer green/blue glow that my smaller freshwater pendant has, but they both have this weird quality where you think its transparent, but when you look close, it’s just luster.


----------



## aerinha

TXLVlove said:


> Metallics on last day of school before Christmas break.  Counting the minutes with sugared up 2nd graders!




I just love that strand.  I survived the ansty teens, hope all went well for you too.


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Metallics on last day of school before Christmas break.  Counting the minutes with sugared up 2nd graders!



Looking gorgeous! What earrings are you wearing?


----------



## aerinha

cdtracing said:


> i've been having comuter problems but let me play catch up.
> TXLV, I love your T's & your metallics!!
> Diva_k3000, your wedding pearls are lovely & you made a beautiful bride.
> SD.love your lavenders.  So pretty!!
> Aerinha, you find the coolest & most interesting natural pearls!!



The result of obsessive hunting and shopping.  Not sure if I should add a “sadly” there or not . I enjoy the hunt


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking gorgeous! What earrings are you wearing?


Diamonds!


----------



## aerinha

My thread arrived today and I immediately strung my metallic Edisons. OMG are these pearls fab!!!! I was somewhat regretting my return of the PP strand but no more. I used fig beaders secret, the wine seemed too red. In this light the pearls were copper wine so no telling if fig will look ok when the pearls are purple pink looking but for now I am loving it

P.s. ignore my unclipped threads I don’t trim until the glue dries.


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> My thread arrived today and I immediately strung my metallic Edisons. OMG are these pearls fab!!!! I was somewhat regretting my return of the PP strand but no more. I used fig beaders secret, the wine seemed too red. In this light the pearls were copper wine so no telling if fig will look ok when the pearls are purple pink looking but for now I am loving it
> 
> P.s. ignore my unclipped threads I don’t trim until the glue dries.
> 
> View attachment 4286368
> 
> View attachment 4286369


Those are gorgeous!  I love the fig color.  I think you made the right decision on returning the PP strand.  This one is lovely and the price leaves more room to acquire more pearly treasures!


----------



## aerinha

TXLVlove said:


> Those are gorgeous!  I love the fig color.  I think you made the right decision on returning the PP strand.  This one is lovely and the price leaves more room to acquire more pearly treasures!



I asked Kongs to be on the look out for a bronze strand.


----------



## aerinha

Mod shots. They look mostly purple in these but the fig doesn’t seem wrong


----------



## aerinha

I wanted to change placements on my harvest strand and decide where to put the 4 goldens I am waiting on, but without the goldens in hand that would be hard as I would have to remember where they went later.  Plus once I have them, I am going to want to knot not temp string.  So what I did was place garish green beads where I want the goldens to go when they finally arrive.  Here is a sneak peek of my strand with the bead place holders:


I think my best decisin was to temp string so I could check for symmetry and overall look.  Not only did I catch errors,  it I saw before it was completed that I needed more dark golds in a section.

Plus when I knot them, I can just pull off the next pearl and not worry about them rolling out of place.  If I take a break, I can knot the temp thread and pic up where I left off later.


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> My thread arrived today and I immediately strung my metallic Edisons. OMG are these pearls fab!!!! I was somewhat regretting my return of the PP strand but no more. I used fig beaders secret, the wine seemed too red. In this light the pearls were copper wine so no telling if fig will look ok when the pearls are purple pink looking but for now I am loving it
> 
> P.s. ignore my unclipped threads I don’t trim until the glue dries.
> 
> View attachment 4286368
> 
> View attachment 4286369


OMG!!  Your Kongs metallics are spectacular!!  I think fig is the perfect choice, too.  You are going to enjoy wearing these so much!  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> I wanted to change placements on my harvest strand and decide where to put the 4 goldens I am waiting on, but without the goldens in hand that would be hard as I would have to remember where they went later.  Plus once I have them, I am going to want to knot not temp string.  So what I did was place garish green beads where I want the goldens to go when they finally arrive.  Here is a sneak peek of my strand with the bead place holders:
> View attachment 4286957
> 
> I think my best decisin was to temp string so I could check for symmetry and overall look.  Not only did I catch errors,  it I saw before it was completed that I needed more dark golds in a section.
> 
> Plus when I knot them, I can just pull off the next pearl and not worry about them rolling out of place.  If I take a break, I can knot the temp thread and pic up where I left off later.


That's a great idea!  It's going to look stunning when it's completed!


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> I wanted to change placements on my harvest strand and decide where to put the 4 goldens I am waiting on, but without the goldens in hand that would be hard as I would have to remember where they went later.  Plus once I have them, I am going to want to knot not temp string.  So what I did was place garish green beads where I want the goldens to go when they finally arrive.  Here is a sneak peek of my strand with the bead place holders:
> View attachment 4286957



The luster is amazing! Can't wait to see the final strand


----------



## ChanelGirlE

From Santa [emoji173]️


----------



## cdtracing

ChanelGirlE said:


> From Santa [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287771


How beautiful!!  Lucky you!!!  Love Mikimoto!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

ChanelGirlE said:


> From Santa [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287771



Beautiful!


----------



## cdtracing

Wore my ombré strands of Tahitians & WSS with my WSS & diamond earrings.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I got these South Seas Golden Pearl studs for Christmas [emoji7]


----------



## QuelleFromage

Pearl newbie here.

Let's say I am buying ONE rope. Don't want to go crazy but want quality. Will wear it maybe 1x/month if that....what should it be?


----------



## MagpieInTraining

QuelleFromage said:


> Pearl newbie here.
> 
> Let's say I am buying ONE rope. Don't want to go crazy but want quality. Will wear it maybe 1x/month if that....what should it be?



I'm not a pearl expert by any means, but I think the most classic, wearable and reusable is a strand of white pearls, south sea if its in your budget. Beautiful, elegant, and absolutely timeless.


----------



## QuelleFromage

MagpieInTraining said:


> I'm not a pearl expert by any means, but I think the most classic, wearable and reusable is a strand of white pearls, south sea if its in your budget. Beautiful, elegant, and absolutely timeless.


Thank you! Yes, that’s all I’m looking for, timeless and able to be edgy or classic


----------



## Pessie

QuelleFromage said:


> Pearl newbie here.
> 
> Let's say I am buying ONE rope. Don't want to go crazy but want quality. Will wear it maybe 1x/month if that....what should it be?


These tahitians are my most worn pearls.  I can dress them up or just wear them with T-shirt and jeans.  My colouring is cool toned, so these grey tones suit me - I think that’s something else you should consider   Try several strands on!


----------



## cdtracing

QuelleFromage said:


> Pearl newbie here.
> 
> Let's say I am buying ONE rope. Don't want to go crazy but want quality. Will wear it maybe 1x/month if that....what should it be?


Welcome, QuelleFromage.  If you're looking to buy a rope strand of pearls, it really depends on the type & color of pearl you like.  Pearls come in all kinds of colors, naturally.  I would advise you to buy the best quality of pearl your budget will allow.  You can choose from South Seas, Tahitians, Akoya, or Freshwater pearls (which are lower in price).


----------



## cdtracing

Love your new GSS studs, MahoganyQT!


----------



## aerinha

My taking forever to ship final pearls for my rope were supposed to arrive today do I tempted fate and started stringing...they weren’t with the mailman but are still marked as on time by 8 tonight. This is as far as I could go until they arrive


----------



## TXLVlove

Watching Netflix “stayhere” and adding bling to some Ts.


----------



## TXLVlove

Will post a pic with the rondels


----------



## TXLVlove

So added a bit of bling to these Ts.  They were my first T strand.   I’ve learned a lot in the last few years about quality.  That being said, I still love these circled pearls!


----------



## TXLVlove

I saw this in a window near Central Park. Unfortunately Santa said not this year.


----------



## aerinha

8:07 and no second delivery.


----------



## cdtracing

Love it, TXLV!!

Hopefully, tomorrow, Aerinha!


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> 8:07 and no second delivery.


I've had that happen to me and they wind up being delivered around 10pm!  Hopefully when you check you door it will be there today.


----------



## aerinha

TXLVlove said:


> I've had that happen to me and they wind up being delivered around 10pm!  Hopefully when you check you door it will be there today.



They are marked as out for delivery today


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4290080
> 
> So added a bit of bling to these Ts.  They were my first T strand.   I’ve learned a lot in the last few years about quality.  That being said, I still love these circled pearls!



Looking glam


----------



## aerinha

They are here!  Mail came early today.  As in, I slept until 9:00, ate, I just put clothing on and thought I heard the truck coming and good thing I was no longer in my robe (or half dressed lol).  Off to string.


----------



## aerinha

I owe mod shots once I am certain glue is dry but for now here is my harvest strand


Close up of from



Middle


Back. I wish this had more gold but for a part that will be under my hair I wasn’t paying to put more gold in this section


This was my first endless string and it was pretty easy. I found it easier than doing a clasp. I used oak beaders secret so it blended with champagne pearls, was slightly lighter than golds and wasn’t too obnoxious with the silver/whites


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> I owe mod shots once I am certain glue is dry but for now here is my harvest strand
> View attachment 4290499
> 
> Close up of from
> View attachment 4290501
> 
> 
> Middle
> View attachment 4290500
> 
> Back. I wish this had more gold but for a part that will be under my hair I wasn’t paying to put more gold in this section
> View attachment 4290502
> 
> This was my first endless string and it was pretty easy. I found it easier than doing a clasp. I used oak beaders secret so it blended with champagne pearls, was slightly lighter than golds and wasn’t too obnoxious with the silver/whites


Wow!  You did a fantastic job!  It looks amazing.  Good for you for restyling pearls you thought you didn't like.  I can't wait to see it on!!!


----------



## Bostonjetset

aerinha said:


> I owe mod shots once I am certain glue is dry but for now here is my harvest strand
> View attachment 4290499
> 
> Close up of from
> View attachment 4290501
> 
> 
> Middle
> View attachment 4290500
> 
> Back. I wish this had more gold but for a part that will be under my hair I wasn’t paying to put more gold in this section
> View attachment 4290502
> 
> This was my first endless string and it was pretty easy. I found it easier than doing a clasp. I used oak beaders secret so it blended with champagne pearls, was slightly lighter than golds and wasn’t too obnoxious with the silver/whites



This is STUNNING!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Wonderful job, especially with arranging the pearls!  It looks amazing!  I can't wait to see the mod shots!!  This needs a love button!


----------



## efleon

Hi All Pearl Lovers,
I have always adored the Tiffany Aria pearl and diamond collection and these pre-loved beauties found me! I love them way more than I thought I would.
Does anyone have the bracelet?
I’ve never tried the bracelet on and it looks very formal and “wedding dressy” to me in pics but maybe it could go dressed-down. I’ve never seen IRL but if it’s anything like the earrings then it’s spectacular!
Thoughts?


----------



## TXLVlove

So I ordered some findings to make a pair of earrings with my epi pearls.  They have been going back and forth between Coppell and Fort Worth for three days!   I feel like driving over there to just pick up the dang envelope!   #aerinha, I feel your pain[emoji82]


----------



## TXLVlove

Findings finally were delivered today.  I was able to make my earrings and add some cz spacers to my newest T strand to hide some of the unfortunate holes!


----------



## suchi

Wishing all Pearlies a very happy new year. May this year bring you love, happiness, peace and loads of dream pearls.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Happy Pearly New Year!


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> Wishing all Pearlies a very happy new year. May this year bring you love, happiness, peace and loads of dream pearls.


Back at you Pearlie sister!


----------



## aerinha

SmokieDragon said:


> Happy Pearly New Year!


Thank you, you too.


----------



## aerinha

Here are the promised mod shots of my harvest strand. It looked horrible with my at home clothes but I am back at work today


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> Here are the promised mod shots of my harvest strand. It looked horrible with my at home clothes but I am back at work today
> View attachment 4294304
> View attachment 4294305
> View attachment 4294306


Looks lovely!   You are brave wearing that strand to school...my babies would be touching it all day long and I would most likely catch it on something!


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> Here are the promised mod shots of my harvest strand. It looked horrible with my at home clothes but I am back at work today
> View attachment 4294304
> View attachment 4294305
> View attachment 4294306


Looks wonderful, Aerinha!!


----------



## aerinha

TXLVlove said:


> Looks lovely!   You are brave wearing that strand to school...my babies would be touching it all day long and I would most likely catch it on something!



I work in a middle school, touching is forbidden


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> Here are the promised mod shots of my harvest strand. It looked horrible with my at home clothes but I am back at work today
> View attachment 4294304
> View attachment 4294305
> View attachment 4294306



Beautiful!


----------



## suchi

Aerinha your harvest strand looks great!


----------



## aerinha

Thanks everyone. I am really happy with it. Should PP get their harvest bracelets out I no longer think I will redo it to add in


----------



## aerinha

Iceberg pearl and my fuchsia coat


----------



## gabz

It’s hard to see in the photo but my bracelet has some faint surface markings on one pearl. I tried soap and water. Is there anything else I can do? Thanks


----------



## aerinha

gabz said:


> It’s hard to see in the photo but my bracelet has some faint surface markings on one pearl. I tried soap and water. Is there anything else I can do? Thanks



If the marks are scratches, no. If they are dirt you could try mixing salt with a little water to make a scrub and gently rubbing the pearl with it. Then rinse thoroughly with water


----------



## aerinha

Wearing my metallic edisons today. Kind of matchy matchy with the purple sweater but they are hard to pair


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> Wearing my metallic edisons today. Kind of matchy matchy with the purple sweater but they are hard to pair
> View attachment 4300681
> View attachment 4300684


Stunning!  The glow is amazing!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> Wearing my metallic edisons today. Kind of matchy matchy with the purple sweater but they are hard to pair
> View attachment 4300681
> View attachment 4300684



Beautiful!


----------



## TXLVlove

Multicolored Tahitians today!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Multicolored Tahitians today!



Lovely with so much luster!  Don't think I've seen your pendant before...


----------



## cdtracing

Today, I wore my Octo pendant I named Luna with my Heather Benjamin Carved abalone horn earrings.


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely with so much luster!  Don't think I've seen your pendant before...



Thanks! The pendant has a pearl surrounded by ancient Roman glass from Israel.   This was the first time I paired it with my multi colored Ts.  [emoji41]


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Today, I wore my Octo pendant I named Luna with my Heather Benjamin Carved abalone horn earrings.
> View attachment 4302877


How cute is that octo pendant! Love the earrings too. Haven't seen anything like that before.


----------



## shinyshiny

Any uk based people here that know a good, reasonably priced place to buy Akoya studs?


----------



## aerinha

TXLVlove said:


> Multicolored Tahitians today!


Love the diamond spacers


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> Love the diamond spacers


So I got the idea from a strand I saw in a window in NYC.  I went to the bead store and picked up some CZ spacers and love the look. They really add something to the strand. I went back to get more but they were all sold out.  I guess they are rather popular.


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> So I got the idea from a strand I saw in a window in NYC.  I went to the bead store and picked up some CZ spacers and love the look. They really add something to the strand. I went back to get more but they were all sold out.  I guess they are rather popular.


I love the look of the spacers in your necklace.  Give it a special look & style.  I love your pendant with the Roman glass.  I have a fish pendant made with Roman glass...no pearl, tho.


----------



## cdtracing

Dreary day today so I decided to wear my green Tahitians & my beetle wing Abalone horn earrings from Heather Benjamin.  I just love wearing these.  No matter how hard I try or what light I use, I cannot capture how green this T strand really is.  I guess it's one of those "see to believe" pieces. LOL 
Sorry for the no makeup but it's a lazy day for just staying in & being warm & comfortable.


----------



## cdtracing

Another cold & wet day so I brightened my day with my Gss & Fiji strands when I went to get my nails done.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Another cold & wet day so I brightened my day with my Gss & Fiji strands when I went to get my nails done.
> View attachment 4313608



Beautiful!  It's been so hot here for the past few weeks that it's been pendants for me


----------



## cdtracing

Cashmere sweater with blue & white Akoya strands.


----------



## aerinha

I ordered this strand from Kongs in late December and it arrived a few days ago.  It was described as purple with bronze overtones and in the site pics seemed pink with peachy gold.  I hoped it might scratch my burgundy edison itch. They didn’t, but they are pretty.  They have greenish and what I will call moon colored overtones on mauve colored pearls.  Sitting next to me in the gloom of a dreary day with incandescent light, they are lovely and moon green mauve beauties, on my neck they basically look lavender.  My bigger strand does the same thing, wine and copper off, purple on my neck.  Lighting plays a big part with these metallic edisons for some reason.  I find them really pretty, but not that different in color from my larger strand.  This time I used rose thread since they are somewhat lighter. To my eyes, they looked so much better than what the camera caught, but here they are


----------



## aerinha

Made my final layaway payment on the natural strand I found three months ago.  Hoping they are bigger than my other strand.


----------



## dooneybaby

Mikimoto on a Monday.


----------



## TXLVlove

When do you think enough is enough?   I should foster a state of contentment especially after my birthday (nov) and Christmas, but I find there seems to be new pearls I’m researching, stalking, etc!  I have a dozen pearl studs, but want a new Akoya pair.  I have three Tahitian strands, but keep looking.   I want Goldens and South Sea strands.   I have one neck!   When does a hobby turn into an obsession?   I say it’s a hobby, my hubby says it’s an obsession...any others out there feel the same way???


----------



## dooneybaby

TXLVlove said:


> When do you think enough is enough?   I should foster a state of contentment especially after my birthday (nov) and Christmas, but I find there seems to be new pearls I’m researching, stalking, etc!  I have a dozen pearl studs, but want a new Akoya pair.  I have three Tahitian strands, but keep looking.   I want Goldens and South Sea strands.   I have one neck!   When does a hobby turn into an obsession?   I say it’s a hobby, my hubby says it’s an obsession...any others out there feel the same way???


Yes, you have one neck, but there are 365 days in a year!
MORE PEARLS, MORE PEARLS MORE PEARLS! 
(And I love how you wear them!) 
I'm about to replace the old, damaged pearl in my 26-year-old sapphire ring with a Golden South Sea pearl. The hint of yellow against the blue sapphires will be stunning! I can't wait!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> When do you think enough is enough?   I should foster a state of contentment especially after my birthday (nov) and Christmas, but I find there seems to be new pearls I’m researching, stalking, etc!  I have a dozen pearl studs, but want a new Akoya pair.  I have three Tahitian strands, but keep looking.   I want Goldens and South Sea strands.   I have one neck!   When does a hobby turn into an obsession?   I say it’s a hobby, my hubby says it’s an obsession...any others out there feel the same way???


Well..it is an obsession with me!  I have so many pearls that I sometimes lose track yet I continue to hunt for more.  Besides,  there's always new combinations to try!!


----------



## crystal_cat

cdtracing said:


> Cashmere sweater with blue & white Akoya strands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314489


This is beautiful!


----------



## Joule

dooneybaby said:


> Mikimoto on a Monday.
> View attachment 4316890


This picture is the best thing to happen to me today. GORGEOUS


----------



## dooneybaby

I'm wearing 2 simple strands that I've had for years:


For some reason, these simple pearl earrings are my favorite. I think it's because I purchased them years ago on a trip to Sri Lanka. The jewelry store was in a coastal town called Beruwala. Every time I wear them I wonder if the nice jewelry store owner I met survived the big tsunami of 2004.


----------



## cdtracing

Gorgeous, Dooneybaby!


----------



## dooneybaby

cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous, Dooneybaby!


Thanks so much!


----------



## dooneybaby

Once again, I'm wearing my Mikimoto bracelet, along with an Hermes Clic H, a freshwater pearl bracelet I bought from a talented jewelry designer in Bermuda and a recent find - a brand called Belle Etoille, which I absolutely love!


Wearing my Mikimoto studs today, and the necklace is a find in Beruwala, Sri Lanka.


----------



## dooneybaby

For some reason this song makes me want to shop for more pearls. LOL!


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> When do you think enough is enough?   I should foster a state of contentment especially after my birthday (nov) and Christmas, but I find there seems to be new pearls I’m researching, stalking, etc!  I have a dozen pearl studs, but want a new Akoya pair.  I have three Tahitian strands, but keep looking.   I want Goldens and South Sea strands.   I have one neck!   When does a hobby turn into an obsession?   I say it’s a hobby, my hubby says it’s an obsession...any others out there feel the same way???


I am taking a break from buying new pearls. It's actually satisfying now that I am getting to wear my pearls instead of buying new ones. Mine was definitely in obsession category, I didn't think twice before taking out my credit card once I liked a piece. Have stopped that. However, this year I do wish to add some more Tahitian studs and maybe hanadama studs to my collection.


----------



## piperdog

QuelleFromage said:


> Thank you! Yes, that’s all I’m looking for, timeless and able to be edgy or classic


I agree with all the advice given so far. I rarely wear my classic white rounds. Tahitians are my most commonly worn, with silver/blue akoyas a close second. Choosing baroque pearls instead of rounds also may add visual interest and make pearls a bit edgier. I also have two strands of each (tahitian and blue akoya) that can be linked together for a longer opera-length strand or worn nested depending on clothing neckline. 

As an aside, I've lurked on the Hermes forum for a while and am always impressed by your thoughtful and knowing contributions.


----------



## aerinha

Natural strand arrived today.  The center pearl is the expected size, which makes me think the other strand I got was measured incorrectly.  These are beautiful and the clasp, though small, lovely and Edwardian looking.  The smallest pearls are sooooooo teeny. I don’t know how they got them strung.


----------



## cdtracing

Such a beautiful & feminine strand, Aerinha!


----------



## TXLVlove

Off to work with simple gssp set[emoji173]️


----------



## efleon

Cdtracing...the blues/cashmere combination is just TDF beautiful!!
I also love the luster on the Mikimoto bracelet Dooneybaby.
And aerihna...can you School us a little in natural pearls? My understanding is that they occur naturally without farming so they are super rare. Before Mikimoto invented cultured pearl farming they were the only pearls available and that Mrs Astor sold her home which is now the Cartier building on 5th Avenue to Cartier in exchange for a single strand of their natural pearls. That’s the extent of my knowledge. 
Can you give us an idea of how much an antique strand like your should cost and where you got it?! Not asking the price, just a ballpark .....


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Off to work with simple gssp set[emoji173]️



Looking good! Has Sakura managed to find you another GSS stud (I recall that you lost yours)?


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking good! Has Sakura managed to find you another GSS stud (I recall that you lost yours)?


Yes.  She found one that’s a close match.  It’s in the other ear!   She’s getting more Goldens in February.


----------



## cdtracing

Thank you, Efleon!  These strand do stack nicely & have wonderful luster.

TXLVlove, you look fabulous!!  I'm glad Sakura found a match to replace the lost earring!!  Glad she's getting more GSS, too!


----------



## Mish_b

Wow! All of the pieces are beyond beautiful!


----------



## aerinha

My last kong strand arrived. Hoping they were burgundy and they sort of are but who knows how they look on the neck, different lighting changes the color. Showing them in comparison to another “purple with bronze overtones” kong strand. 

One on left is the hoped for burgundy. They sometimes can look the same color





Different background


----------



## aerinha

efleon said:


> Cdtracing...the blues/cashmere combination is just TDF beautiful!!
> I also love the luster on the Mikimoto bracelet Dooneybaby.
> And aerihna...can you School us a little in natural pearls? My understanding is that they occur naturally without farming so they are super rare. Before Mikimoto invented cultured pearl farming they were the only pearls available and that Mrs Astor sold her home which is now the Cartier building on 5th Avenue to Cartier in exchange for a single strand of their natural pearls. That’s the extent of my knowledge.
> Can you give us an idea of how much an antique strand like your should cost and where you got it?! Not asking the price, just a ballpark .....



Natural pearls have no human help to start and are rarely round. They can be salt or fresh water, mine are believed to be fresh water. Anything under 5mm is considered a seed pearl and not worth much. Most antique strands of naturals that turn up outside an auction house are usually small pearls worn by a young woman. 

Online I have seen strands like mine go from $300 and up. A lot of old strands have been combined, using the biggest pearls from multiple strands to make a bigger mm size necklace.


----------



## aerinha

First larger strand of Kong edisons today in the cold


----------



## cdtracing

Very pretty & they look good on you.


----------



## SmokieDragon

I just got these today - a long White and Golden South Sea Pearl tin cup (it can be doubled up) and a necklace


----------



## essiedub

SmokieDragon said:


> I just got these today - a long White and Golden South Sea Pearl tin cup (it can be doubled up) and a necklace


Really like the necklace with the chain between the pearls.  I See that you call it “tin cup.” Is that the name of this style? Could you direct me to a vendor?  Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> I just got these today - a long White and Golden South Sea Pearl tin cup (it can be doubled up) and a necklace


Wow, SD!!!   Love those GSS & WSS!!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

essiedub said:


> Really like the necklace with the chain between the pearls.  I See that you call it “tin cup.” Is that the name of this style? Could you direct me to a vendor?  Thanks!



Yes, the name of this style, with the chains between pearls, is called tin cup, made famous by Rene Russo in the movie "Tin Cup", hence this style which she carried off so well is named after the movie  Here's a picture of her with her tin cup in the movie "Tin Cup  I think they're Akoyas.

I bought my tin cup today in person at a pearl boutique called Edward Kong South Sea Pearl in my country, Malaysia. Sadly, he doesn't sell online. I haven't seen anyone else doing a tin cup with Golden and White SSP. However, there is a vendor on Etsy named Sakura who does do custom orders and I think she's expecting some SSPs this month. I have bought pearls from her before and she's so fast in answering questions and her pearls are reasonably priced and with great luster. I've never customised anything with her before but I think @cdtracing and @TXLVlove have done so and they have had great results with her. Perhaps you can contact Sakura on Etsy. HTH


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Wow, SD!!!   Love those GSS & WSS!!!!



Thanks so much!  I love them too


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> I just got these today - a long White and Golden South Sea Pearl tin cup (it can be doubled up) and a necklace


I love  your ssp/gssp strand.  That's the next one on my list!


----------



## essiedub

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, the name of this style, with the chains between pearls, is called tin cup, made famous by Rene Russo in the movie "Tin Cup", hence this style which she carried off so well is named after the movie  Here's a picture of her with her tin cup in the movie "Tin Cup  I think they're Akoyas.
> 
> I bought my tin cup today in person at a pearl boutique called Edward Kong South Sea Pearl in my country, Malaysia. Sadly, he doesn't sell online. I haven't seen anyone else doing a tin cup with Golden and White SSP. However, there is a vendor on Etsy named Sakura who does do custom orders and I think she's expecting some SSPs this month. I have bought pearls from her before and she's so fast in answering questions and her pearls are reasonably priced and with great luster. I've never customised anything with her before but I think @cdtracing and @TXLVlove have done so and they have had great results with her. Perhaps you can contact Sakura on Etsy. HTH



Thank you!  I’ll check out Sakura on Etsy.  I really like yours doubled up..gives it a luxe insouciance!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> I love  your ssp/gssp strand.  That's the next one on my list!



Thanks so much!  Yes, a pearl lover like you needs such a strand


----------



## SmokieDragon

essiedub said:


> Thank you!  I’ll check out Sakura on Etsy.  I really like yours doubled up..gives it a luxe insouciance!



You're very welcome and hope Sakura can do something for you


----------



## TXLVlove

I have to share a cute story.  My son-in-law gave my daughter a pearl pendant for Christmas.  When he told her where he purchased it and for how much, she told him next time check with me because I know all about pearls!  She's due to give birth any minute with my second granddaughter...another girl to share my pearl "obsession/hobby" with.


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> I have to share a cute story.  My son-in-law gave my daughter a pearl pendant for Christmas.  When he told her where he purchased it and for how much, she told him next time check with me because I know all about pearls!  She's due to give birth any minute with my second granddaughter...another girl to share my pearl "obsession/hobby" with.



Congratulations!!! Your daughter and granddaughters are lucky to have you behind every pearl pick in the future


----------



## SmokieDragon

Edisons today


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Edisons today
> 
> View attachment 4330493


Wonderful luster on those Edisons, SD!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Wonderful luster on those Edisons, SD!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

GSSP earrings today


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Edisons today
> 
> View attachment 4330493


Looking good!  They drape so nicely on you.  I bet you get lots of compliments. ,)


----------



## cdtracing

Love those earrings, SD!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Looking good!  They drape so nicely on you.  I bet you get lots of compliments. ,)



Thanks and yes, I do!  Thanks so much once again! 



cdtracing said:


> Love those earrings, SD!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

dooneybaby said:


> I'm wearing 2 simple strands that I've had for years:
> View attachment 4317990
> 
> For some reason, these simple pearl earrings are my favorite. I think it's because I purchased them years ago on a trip to Sri Lanka. The jewelry store was in a coastal town called Beruwala. Every time I wear them I wonder if the nice jewelry store owner I met survived the big tsunami of 2004.
> View attachment 4317991


love the look of the two necklaces!


----------



## Moirai

Hi ladies, your pics have inspired me to wear my pearls. Here are some of my pieces that I have photos of. 
The bracelet and string necklace were my wedding gifts from my MIL many many years ago. They are still very lustrous despite being stored and not worn for many years, attesting to the high quality pearls. Any advice you have to store them would be much appreciated. I plan to pass them on to my DD one day when she weds. MOP necklace has gorgeous iridescence that I love. The diamond pearl necklace is 12 years old. The pearls have lost some luster and likely need to be replaced unless there is a way to restore them.


----------



## Moirai

SmokieDragon said:


> Edisons today
> 
> View attachment 4330493


This is so beautiful!


----------



## Pessie

Moirai said:


> Hi ladies, your pics have inspired me to wear my pearls. Here are some of my pieces that I have photos of.
> The bracelet and string necklace were my wedding gifts from my MIL many many years ago. They are still very lustrous despite being stored and not worn for many years, attesting to the high quality pearls. Any advice you have to store them would be much appreciated. I plan to pass them on to my DD one day when she weds. MOP necklace has gorgeous iridescence that I love. The diamond pearl necklace is 12 years old. The pearls have lost some luster and likely need to be replaced unless there is a way to restore them.
> View attachment 4335457
> View attachment 4335456


They are beautiful, especially your gorgeous bracelet, I really covet that!


----------



## Moirai

Pessie said:


> They are beautiful, especially your gorgeous bracelet, I really covet that!


Thank you! My sweet MIL had it made for me because she knew I would love it as triple strand. The gold clasp is in shape of a bow.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Moirai said:


> This is so beautiful!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Moirai said:


> Hi ladies, your pics have inspired me to wear my pearls. Here are some of my pieces that I have photos of.
> The bracelet and string necklace were my wedding gifts from my MIL many many years ago. They are still very lustrous despite being stored and not worn for many years, attesting to the high quality pearls. Any advice you have to store them would be much appreciated. I plan to pass them on to my DD one day when she weds. MOP necklace has gorgeous iridescence that I love. The diamond pearl necklace is 12 years old. The pearls have lost some luster and likely need to be replaced unless there is a way to restore them.
> View attachment 4335457
> View attachment 4335456



Beautiful collection!


----------



## Moirai

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful collection!


Thank you! I'm excited to find other pearl lovers!


----------



## cdtracing

Moirai said:


> Hi ladies, your pics have inspired me to wear my pearls. Here are some of my pieces that I have photos of.
> The bracelet and string necklace were my wedding gifts from my MIL many many years ago. They are still very lustrous despite being stored and not worn for many years, attesting to the high quality pearls. Any advice you have to store them would be much appreciated. I plan to pass them on to my DD one day when she weds. MOP necklace has gorgeous iridescence that I love. The diamond pearl necklace is 12 years old. The pearls have lost some luster and likely need to be replaced unless there is a way to restore them.
> View attachment 4335457
> View attachment 4335456


What a beautiful collection!!!


----------



## Moirai

cdtracing said:


> What a beautiful collection!!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## cdtracing

Attended the celebration of life service of my niece today.  I wore this in her honor.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Attended the celebration of life service of my niece today.  I wore this in her honor.
> View attachment 4336424
> View attachment 4336425



Your ring is so mesmerizing!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Your ring is so mesmerizing!


Thank you, SD.  I makes me think of a pearl nestled in a sea anemone.


----------



## Moirai

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, SD.  I makes me think of a pearl nestled in a sea anemone.


Yes! What a beautiful setting.


----------



## Moirai

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, the name of this style, with the chains between pearls, is called tin cup, made famous by Rene Russo in the movie "Tin Cup", hence this style which she carried off so well is named after the movie  Here's a picture of her with her tin cup in the movie "Tin Cup  I think they're Akoyas.
> 
> I bought my tin cup today in person at a pearl boutique called Edward Kong South Sea Pearl in my country, Malaysia. Sadly, he doesn't sell online. I haven't seen anyone else doing a tin cup with Golden and White SSP. However, there is a vendor on Etsy named Sakura who does do custom orders and I think she's expecting some SSPs this month. I have bought pearls from her before and she's so fast in answering questions and her pearls are reasonably priced and with great luster. I've never customised anything with her before but I think @cdtracing and @TXLVlove have done so and they have had great results with her. Perhaps you can contact Sakura on Etsy. HTH


I haven’t seen anyone else wear this style in awhile. I also have one in a short length purchased many years ago when it came into style. Yours is lovely and very versatile. Great length to be able to wear double.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Moirai said:


> I haven’t seen anyone else wear this style in awhile. I also have one in a short length purchased many years ago when it came into style. Yours is lovely and very versatile. Great length to be able to wear double.



Thanks so much! You should wear yours again


----------



## SmokieDragon

With my White and Golden SSP necklace today


----------



## MahoganyQT

Tin cups today!


----------



## aerinha

My PP harvest bracelet arrived today. First it’s huge, I don’t need to do the clasp. Second the golds are more yellow.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Heat wave in my country so it’s small pearls today


----------



## SmokieDragon

MahoganyQT said:


> Tin cups today!
> View attachment 4338284
> View attachment 4338285



Lovely!


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> My PP harvest bracelet arrived today. First it’s huge, I don’t need to do the clasp. Second the golds are more yellow.
> View attachment 4338325



Beautiful!! Without a clasp, will it be an endless elastic bracelet?


----------



## aerinha

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful!! Without a clasp, will it be an endless elastic bracelet?



I took it apart and put the pearls in my harvest rope and will use the orbit clasp on my edison strand


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Heat wave in my country so it’s small pearls today
> 
> View attachment 4339146
> View attachment 4339147
> View attachment 4339148


OMG...LOVE the bracelet and earrings!!!


----------



## TXLVlove

MahoganyQT said:


> Tin cups today!
> View attachment 4338284
> View attachment 4338285


Your tin cup looks great on you...or I should say You look great wearing your tin cup!


----------



## aerinha

Work closed for snow and ice that never switched to rain so Between bonding with a shovel, I restrung my harvest rope using pearls from the PP harvest bracelet.  Biggest change is that I removed the big edisons that in person didn’t mesh well with the other pearls.  

Before



After


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> Work closed for snow and ice that never switched to rain so Between bonding with a shovel, I restrung my harvest rope using pearls from the PP harvest bracelet.  Biggest change is that I removed the big edisons that in person didn’t mesh well with the other pearls.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 4339597
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 4339598



Looking spectacular! Glad that you can use the orbit clasp for another strand


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> OMG...LOVE the bracelet and earrings!!!



Thanks so much! I got them from TOUS in my country and they were on sale at 50% off


----------



## cdtracing

Pics of my new strand from PP.....9.5-10mm Baroque Akoya.  I couldn't be happier!


----------



## Molly0

cdtracing said:


> Pics of my new strand from PP.....9.5-10mm Baroque Akoya.  I couldn't be happier!
> View attachment 4340473
> View attachment 4340474
> View attachment 4340475
> View attachment 4340476


Simply beautiful!


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> Simply beautiful!


Thank you, Molly0.  This was something I've been stalking for the past few months.


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> Work closed for snow and ice that never switched to rain so Between bonding with a shovel, I restrung my harvest rope using pearls from the PP harvest bracelet.  Biggest change is that I removed the big edisons that in person didn’t mesh well with the other pearls.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 4339597
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 4339598


 I like it much better without the Edisons.  The luster just glows on this rope!!


----------



## aerinha

cdtracing said:


> I like it much better without the Edisons.  The luster just glows on this rope!!



Thanks.  The edisons are pretty but they just stood out in a rope of SSPs.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Pics of my new strand from PP.....9.5-10mm Baroque Akoya.  I couldn't be happier!
> View attachment 4340473
> View attachment 4340474
> View attachment 4340475
> View attachment 4340476



Congratulations on getting this!  It's gorgeous! 

I managed to get one of the Multicolor Baroque Akoya Necklaces that was posted above it. Still waiting for it


----------



## cdtracing

Neck shot of new baroque Akoya 9.5-10mm. I'm getting a 90 minute massage in about an hour so no jewelry for the time being.


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Heat wave in my country so it’s small pearls today
> 
> View attachment 4339146
> View attachment 4339147
> View attachment 4339148


I love those earrings & bracelet!!!  So unique & different!!  Did you get them in your country?


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> I love those earrings & bracelet!!!  So unique & different!!  Did you get them in your country?



Thanks so much! Yes, I got them in my country from the TOUS boutique for 50% off  Here are the links online:

Bracelet: https://www.tous.com/us-en/super-power-166/#
Earrings: https://www.tous.com/gb/super-power-123/# - UK online link as I can't find the item on the US online store


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Neck shot of new baroque Akoya 9.5-10mm. I'm getting a 90 minute massage in about an hour so no jewelry for the time being.
> View attachment 4341565



Beautiful with outstanding luster!


----------



## cdtracing

Headed to the wedding.  My new baroque Akoya necklace paired with WSS diamond earrings.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Headed to the wedding.  My new baroque Akoya necklace paired with WSS diamond earrings.
> View attachment 4343602


Elegant as always


----------



## mcb100

Does anyone know the best place to buy pearls online? Looking for a long strand of Akoya pearls.


----------



## pradalove29

Hi everyone, I stumbled into this thread yesterday and I LOVE all the pictures of your pearls! I always love how pearls look. I have a couple of freshwater pearls necklaces and a bracelet that I wear all the time, and they're not even expensive but they are my treasured possession! Looking at your pearls pictures made me want to get into this world of pearls, I did not know there are so many varieties. I can see how this can quickly become an obsession.

Anyway, here are some the pictures of my pearls:






I have the double strand for a while now and I can see the string has become loose in some parts. I'm worried that it might break soon. Any suggestion would be appreciated!

Sorry if the pictures are gigantic, I don't know how to resize them.


----------



## pradalove29

I also have this odd looking pearl necklace that I very rarely wear because they are odd and so chunky and a bit too short (16inch / 40 cm). When I want to wear it I styled it with a ribbon on the chain to make it longer and just tied it at the back.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Neck shot of new baroque Akoya 9.5-10mm. I'm getting a 90 minute massage in about an hour so no jewelry for the time being.
> View attachment 4341565


This one literally glows!


----------



## SmokieDragon

mcb100 said:


> Does anyone know the best place to buy pearls online? Looking for a long strand of Akoya pearls.



Pearl Paradise  If they don't have the length you want, you can contact them to customise the length you need


----------



## SmokieDragon

pradalove29 said:


> Hi everyone, I stumbled into this thread yesterday and I LOVE all the pictures of your pearls! I always love how pearls look. I have a couple of freshwater pearls necklaces and a bracelet that I wear all the time, and they're not even expensive but they are my treasured possession! Looking at your pearls pictures made me want to get into this world of pearls, I did not know there are so many varieties. I can see how this can quickly become an obsession.
> 
> Anyway, here are some the pictures of my pearls:
> View attachment 4344411
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344410
> 
> 
> I have the double strand for a while now and I can see the string has become loose in some parts. I'm worried that it might break soon. Any suggestion would be appreciated!
> 
> Sorry if the pictures are gigantic, I don't know how to resize them.



Love the luster on your white pearls! For the double strand, you should have them restrung


----------



## SmokieDragon

pradalove29 said:


> I also have this odd looking pearl necklace that I very rarely wear because they are odd and so chunky and a bit too short (16inch / 40 cm). When I want to wear it I styled it with a ribbon on the chain to make it longer and just tied it at the back.
> View attachment 4344457
> View attachment 4344526



That's a great idea!


----------



## pradalove29

SmokieDragon said:


> Love the luster on your white pearls! For the double strand, you should have them restrung



Thank you!
How do you restrung a necklace? Is there a place to do that and will that be expensive? Or can I do it myself? I know nothing about jewelry making.


----------



## cdtracing

pradalove29 said:


> Hi everyone, I stumbled into this thread yesterday and I LOVE all the pictures of your pearls! I always love how pearls look. I have a couple of freshwater pearls necklaces and a bracelet that I wear all the time, and they're not even expensive but they are my treasured possession! Looking at your pearls pictures made me want to get into this world of pearls, I did not know there are so many varieties. I can see how this can quickly become an obsession.
> 
> Anyway, here are some the pictures of my pearls:
> View attachment 4344411
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344410
> 
> 
> I have the double strand for a while now and I can see the string has become loose in some parts. I'm worried that it might break soon. Any suggestion would be appreciated!
> 
> Sorry if the pictures are gigantic, I don't know how to resize them.


There are tutorials on Youtube on how to string pearls & also on Pearl Guide, there's a tutorial on the Lowly Beaders Forum.


----------



## cdtracing

pradalove29 said:


> I also have this odd looking pearl necklace that I very rarely wear because they are odd and so chunky and a bit too short (16inch / 40 cm). When I want to wear it I styled it with a ribbon on the chain to make it longer and just tied it at the back.
> View attachment 4344457
> View attachment 4344526


Pretty Fireball necklace.  I like hoe you extend it with a chain or ribbon.


----------



## pradalove29

cdtracing said:


> There are tutorials on Youtube on how to string pearls & also on Pearl Guide, there's a tutorial on the Lowly Beaders Forum.



Thank you for the tips!


----------



## pradalove29

cdtracing said:


> Pretty Fireball necklace.  I like hoe you extend it with a chain or ribbon.


 
I didn’t know there’s a name for this odd looking pearls! You learn something new everyday!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My PP Multicolour Vietnamese Baroque Akoya necklace arrived yesterday. The luster is amazing and it’s really pretty. Also wore my TOUS earrings and bracelet with pearls


----------



## SmokieDragon

pradalove29 said:


> Thank you!
> How do you restrung a necklace? Is there a place to do that and will that be expensive? Or can I do it myself? I know nothing about jewelry making.



Here's the thread I used on Pearl Guide to learn: https://www.pearl-guide.com/forum/s...inging-Pearls-on-Beader-s-Secret-or-Power-Pro

I got my starter kit supplies from PatriciaSaabDesigns on Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/listing/560521...knotting-starter?ref=shop_home_active_1&crt=1

I think you can write to her on Etsy and tell her about your restringing project and she can substitute the standard thread colours that are in her kit (ie white, ivory and gray) with any colour of your choice. Since your pearls are multicolour, you can ask her for advice on which colours to substitute


----------



## pradalove29

SmokieDragon said:


> Here's the thread I used on Pearl Guide to learn: https://www.pearl-guide.com/forum/s...inging-Pearls-on-Beader-s-Secret-or-Power-Pro
> 
> I got my starter kit supplies from PatriciaSaabDesigns on Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/listing/560521...knotting-starter?ref=shop_home_active_1&crt=1
> 
> I think you can write to her on Etsy and tell her about your restringing project and she can substitute the standard thread colours that are in her kit (ie white, ivory and gray) with any colour of your choice. Since your pearls are multicolour, you can ask her for advice on which colours to substitute



Thank you so much!!! Those are super helpful!


----------



## SmokieDragon

pradalove29 said:


> Thank you so much!!! Those are super helpful!



You’re very welcome and glad to help!


----------



## SmokieDragon

With my Multicolour SSP strand and WSSP studs today


----------



## cdtracing

Love the mixed Akoya necklace & the SSP necklace!!!

Wore my Tahitians to dinner tonight!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Multicolour Freshwater Necklace with Soufflé Pearl Pendant and Bracelet


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Love the mixed Akoya necklace & the SSP necklace!!!
> 
> Wore my Tahitians to dinner tonight!
> View attachment 4347820



Thanks so much and your Tahitians are gorgeous!


----------



## SmokieDragon

With my Multicolour Tahitian Keshi Necklace and bracelet today


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> My PP Multicolour Vietnamese Baroque Akoya necklace arrived yesterday. The luster is amazing and it’s really pretty. Also wore my TOUS earrings and bracelet with pearls
> 
> View attachment 4346070
> View attachment 4346071
> View attachment 4346072


The necklace is so dainty and so pretty! On my wishlist now.


----------



## Mish_b

SmokieDragon said:


> With my Multicolour Tahitian Keshi Necklace and bracelet today
> 
> View attachment 4349121
> View attachment 4349122


These are sooooo pretty!


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> The necklace is so dainty and so pretty! On my wishlist now.





Mish_b said:


> These are sooooo pretty!



Thanks so much, ladies!  I think I've been in a multicolour mood all week


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Multicolour Freshwater Necklace with Soufflé Pearl Pendant and Bracelet
> 
> View attachment 4348444
> View attachment 4348445





SmokieDragon said:


> With my Multicolour Tahitian Keshi Necklace and bracelet today
> 
> View attachment 4349121
> View attachment 4349122



I love all your multi color pearls, SD!  They all suit you well & look so beautiful on you!


----------



## cdtracing

It's still dreary & raining so I'm staying inside,  Today, I'm wearing my green Tahitians with a jadite enhancer & Heather Benjamin Beetle wing & carved Abalone claw earrings.  Green orient is so hard to capture in pics.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> I love all your multi color pearls, SD!  They all suit you well & look so beautiful on you!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> It's still dreary & raining so I'm staying inside,  Today, I'm wearing my green Tahitians with a jadite enhancer & Heather Benjamin Beetle wing & carved Abalone claw earrings.  Green orient is so hard to capture in pics.
> View attachment 4349794



Your jadite enhancer is beautiful! I've never seen anything like it especially the gold dragon and pearl within jade!  WOW!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Your jadite enhancer is beautiful! I've never seen anything like it especially the gold dragon and pearl within jade!  WOW!


Thank you, SD.  This enhancer is old from the 60's.  I have another donut pendant with a Chinese character in the middle.  I don't remember what the character says & it's smaller than this one.  My family thinks I have odd likes because I have always loved dragons, phoenix, & octopi.  There is a Chinese legend about the dragon & the pearl but it's been so long, I would have to Google it.  It has to do with the dragon protecting the magic pearl if memory serves me right.  I haven't brought out my jade lately so I decided to bring this one out for some love.  Most of my jade pendants are dragons or phoenix or both.  They're on cords & I'm thinking about having some of them put on enhancer bales so I can wear them on my pearls.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, SD.  This enhancer is old from the 60's.  I have another donut pendant with a Chinese character in the middle.  I don't remember what the character says & it's smaller than this one.  My family thinks I have odd likes because I have always loved dragons, phoenix, & octopi.  There is a Chinese legend about the dragon & the pearl but it's been so long, I would have to Google it.  It has to do with the dragon protecting the magic pearl if memory serves me right.  I haven't brought out my jade lately so I decided to bring this one out for some love.  Most of my jade pendants are dragons or phoenix or both.  They're on cords & I'm thinking about having some of them put on enhancer bales so I can wear them on my pearls.



Oh wow, an antique! I'm Chinese but have never seen a combination of jade with gold and pearls. There are dragons and phoenixes made of gold and separate jade pieces but never anything together. I'm sure your other pendants would look awesome on enhancer bales with your pearls


----------



## suchi

New gss studs from Pearlescence. Love them.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> New gss studs from Pearlescence. Love them.


Gorgeous, Suchi!  Ear shot, please!


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> New gss studs from Pearlescence. Love them.



Lovely!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous, Suchi!  Ear shot, please!


Ok, here is a terrible earshot


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Ok, here is a terrible earshot


Oh, Suchi!!  They're beautiful on you & the perfect size for your lobes!  You'll be wearing these a lot!


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> Ok, here is a terrible earshot


Gorgeous color!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Mabe pearls from Wen on Etsy


----------



## cdtracing

Very nice, SD!! Did Wen set it for you or did you set it yourself?


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Very nice, SD!! Did Wen set it for you or did you set it yourself?



Thanks so much! Wen did the setting. The pendant is in silver while the earring post is in 18k gold. She gave plastic backs for the earrings. 

I love how mabe pearls look so ordinary but when they’re put on, wow, the transformation happens! [emoji16]


----------



## suchi

SD love your pendant!


----------



## mangowife

Hi Pearlies! My first time posting in this thread. I cant get these lovely natural Tahitians and freshwaters off my mind and wanted to share... what do you think? I like the modernness of the mixed metals (18k yellow gold bail on oxidized silver chain).


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> SD love your pendant!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

mangowife said:


> Hi Pearlies! My first time posting in this thread. I cant get these lovely natural Tahitians and freshwaters off my mind and wanted to share... what do you think? I like the modernness of the mixed metals (18k yellow gold bail on oxidized silver chain).
> 
> View attachment 4356406



So pretty and unique!  It will match many outfits!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Vietnamese Blue Akoyas


----------



## cdtracing

mangowife said:


> Hi Pearlies! My first time posting in this thread. I cant get these lovely natural Tahitians and freshwaters off my mind and wanted to share... what do you think? I like the modernness of the mixed metals (18k yellow gold bail on oxidized silver chain).
> 
> View attachment 4356406


Nice pendants. Love the colors!!  These are very versatile & can be worn in a variety of ways.


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Vietnamese Blue Akoyas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4356507
> View attachment 4356508


Loving the blues!  The look so good on you!!


----------



## mangowife

mangowife said:


> Hi Pearlies! My first time posting in this thread. I cant get these lovely natural Tahitians and freshwaters off my mind and wanted to share... what do you think? I like the modernness of the mixed metals (18k yellow gold bail on oxidized silver chain).
> 
> View attachment 4356406



Thanks for the love! Im seriously thinking about one of the pinks


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Loving the blues!  The look so good on you!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Tahitian tin cup necklace and GSSP tin cup bracelet


----------



## suchi

mangowife said:


> Hi Pearlies! My first time posting in this thread. I cant get these lovely natural Tahitians and freshwaters off my mind and wanted to share... what do you think? I like the modernness of the mixed metals (18k yellow gold bail on oxidized silver chain).
> 
> View attachment 4356406


Lovely! Love the tahitians and the last ripple. Please post neckshots if you get one.


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Vietnamese Blue Akoyas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4356507
> View attachment 4356508


Beautiful! From the PP VIP purchase?


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Tahitian tin cup necklace and GSSP tin cup bracelet
> 
> View attachment 4359523
> View attachment 4359524


Beautiful and gives very nice spring vibes.


----------



## crystal_cat

mangowife said:


> Hi Pearlies! My first time posting in this thread. I cant get these lovely natural Tahitians and freshwaters off my mind and wanted to share... what do you think? I like the modernness of the mixed metals (18k yellow gold bail on oxidized silver chain).
> 
> View attachment 4356406


These are so unique and modern I love them. Can I ask where they are from? Thanks!


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Beautiful! From the PP VIP purchase?



Thanks so much! They're not from PP. They're from Cees 

The strand in the picture below is from the PP VIP Purchase - Multicolour Vietnamese Baroque Akoyas


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Beautiful and gives very nice spring vibes.



Thanks so much! The Tahitians are from PP and the GSSP from Sakura


----------



## TXLVlove

crystal_cat said:


> These are so unique and modern I love them. Can I ask where they are from? Thanks!



I would totally wear these!


----------



## cdtracing

Out to dinner last night in ombré SS & Tahitians, PP white Akoya, SS diamond earrings & Sapphire & Tahitian ring.


----------



## SmokieDragon

GSSP Necklace and Studs


----------



## mangowife

crystal_cat said:


> These are so unique and modern I love them. Can I ask where they are from? Thanks!



Sure! They’re from an independent jeweler that I’ve grown to know and love. Follow her on Instagram! 

www.alexiskletjian.com


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> GSSP Necklace and Studs
> 
> View attachment 4362421
> View attachment 4362422



SD, the color of that necklace is perfect.   You are sharing some lovely pieces from your collection.


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> GSSP Necklace and Studs
> 
> View attachment 4362421
> View attachment 4362422



Are they knotted or are there bumpers (not sure what those spacer things are called) between each pearl?


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Are they knotted or are there bumpers (not sure what those spacer things are called) between each pearl?



They’re knotted. The knots are small and at first even I had a hard time convincing myself that they were there haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

WSSP Necklace and White FW Keshi Earrings


----------



## crystal_cat

mangowife said:


> Sure! They’re from an independent jeweler that I’ve grown to know and love. Follow her on Instagram!
> 
> www.alexiskletjian.com


Thank you


----------



## mangowife

SmokieDragon said:


> GSSP Necklace and Studs



The goldens are growing on me!!!! Gorgeous


----------



## SmokieDragon

mangowife said:


> The goldens are growing on me!!!! Gorgeous



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Tahitian Necklace and Earrings


----------



## cdtracing

Wore these yesterday.  GSS with earrings & warm iridescent soufflé pendant I got from Sakura last year.  Pictures I took last night were awful; lighting was terrible so I took this in morning light.


----------



## Molly0

Lately I’ve been wearing this grey pearl ring. I find the pearl mesmerizing.


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> Lately I’ve been wearing this grey pearl ring. I find the pearl mesmerizing.
> 
> View attachment 4365009


A true treasure, Molly0!  It's a beautiful ring.


----------



## Molly0

cdtracing said:


> A true treasure, Molly0!  It's a beautiful ring.


Thanks. I think it’s pretty old. (Was a “vintage find”). It’s set in silver and marked merely “silver”   Pretty humble setting but the pearl speaks for itself, I think.


----------



## TXLVlove

Wore my multi-colored Ts today.  They make me so happy[emoji3]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> tin cup



Thank you for sharing this pic. You've given me an idea for a strand that I'm eyeing. [emoji171]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks]



Love this on you. Your collection is amazing!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Tahitian tin cup necklace]



Gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## SmokieDragon

Tahitian strand and WSSP bracelet


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you for sharing this pic. You've given me an idea for a strand that I'm eyeing. [emoji171]





frenziedhandbag said:


> Love this on you. Your collection is amazing!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji7]



Thanks so much!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Tahitian strand and WSSP bracelet
> 
> View attachment 4370981
> View attachment 4370982


Looking good, SD!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Looking good, SD!!



Thanks so much!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Metallic Peach FW Strand and White FW Hoop Earrings


----------



## Tatti_

My ring is a gift from my grandma. The pearl comes from a old pendant. I really love this ring.


----------



## cdtracing

Sorry for the ginormous pic but resizing pics can be a pain.  Pearl Metallic studs with green diamond cluster studs for ST Paddy Day.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Sorry for the ginormous pic but resizing pics can be a pain.  Pearl Metallic studs with green diamond cluster studs for ST Paddy Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375413



Beautiful!


----------



## cdtracing

Wore both strands of multi color Tahitians paired with Tanzanite diamond pearl earrings last night to dinner.


----------



## MahoganyQT

My Effie multicolored tin cup bracelet stacked with my Cartier love. I love a simple stack.


----------



## cdtracing

MahoganyQT said:


> My Effie multicolored tin cup bracelet stacked with my Cartier love. I love a simple stack.
> View attachment 4378320


Tin cups look fabulous with the love bracelet!!


----------



## Mpill

MahoganyQT said:


> My Effie multicolored tin cup bracelet stacked with my Cartier love. I love a simple stack.
> View attachment 4378320



Hey MahoganyQT, I can’t stop drooling over this pic. I keep coming back to admire the combo.


----------



## TXLVlove

Has anyone ordered from Pearl_Society off Ebay?  Love to hear your thoughts.  I'm drooling over some GSSP/WSSP necklaces.


----------



## miriams

TXLVlove said:


> Has anyone ordered from Pearl_Society off Ebay?  Love to hear your thoughts.  I'm drooling over some GSSP/WSSP necklaces.


I have been buying  from Pearl_Society for over three years, this is my favorite  pearl vendor by far.  I have purchased/returned pearls from  all of the favored online vendors and no one comes close.    Pearl_Society items are always exactly as pictured in his "hand" photos, and the prices - especially during sales - are fantastic.    I posted some pictures of some in the Pricescope forum in the "Tahitian Pearls - Vendor photos vs IRL" thread.


----------



## TXLVlove

miriams said:


> I have been buying  from Pearl_Society for over three years, this is my favorite  pearl vendor by far.  I have purchased/returned pearls from  all of the favored online vendors and no one comes close.    Pearl_Society items are always exactly as pictured in his "hand" photos, and the prices - especially during sales - are fantastic.    I posted some pictures of some in the Pricescope forum in the "Tahitian Pearls - Vendor photos vs IRL" thread.


Thank you for your reply.  It helps a lot!


----------



## TXLVlove

miriams said:


> I have been buying  from Pearl_Society for over three years, this is my favorite  pearl vendor by far.  I have purchased/returned pearls from  all of the favored online vendors and no one comes close.    Pearl_Society items are always exactly as pictured in his "hand" photos, and the prices - especially during sales - are fantastic.    I posted some pictures of some in the Pricescope forum in the "Tahitian Pearls - Vendor photos vs IRL" thread.


Just saw your lovely collection of Ts.  Wow!  I think my favorite is the circled strand from pearl_society.  You should post them here!


----------



## miriams

TXLVlove said:


> Just saw your lovely collection of Ts.  Wow!  I think my favorite is the circled strand from pearl_society.  You should post them here!


Thanks for looking!    Here are a few more shots.   The peacock strand is my favorite of the moment.    I also added to the large rope and wear it double sometimes.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

miriams said:


> Thanks for looking!    Here are a few more shots.   The peacock strand is my favorite of the moment.    I also added to the large rope and wear it double sometimes.



Wow stunning thank you for sharing! 
You look great in them xx


----------



## SmokieDragon

miriams said:


> Thanks for looking!    Here are a few more shots.   The peacock strand is my favorite of the moment.    I also added to the large rope and wear it double sometimes.



Oh my!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## TXLVlove

miriams said:


> Thanks for looking!    Here are a few more shots.   The peacock strand is my favorite of the moment.    I also added to the large rope and wear it double sometimes.



When you purchase from him do you bid or do buy now?


----------



## miriams

TXLVlove said:


> When you purchase from him do you bid or do buy now?


Most of the time I bid and end up the only bidder.    During the sales I use the BIN option to make sure I don't miss out. 

Now you have me looking at the GSSP options.........


----------



## TXLVlove

miriams said:


> Most of the time I bid and end up the only bidder.    During the sales I use the BIN option to make sure I don't miss out.
> 
> Now you have me looking at the GSSP options.........


LOL!  Hope you don't snag my dream necklace!  Anyway another question: Do you just bid the listed amount?  Do you find he has reserves on the auction items?


----------



## miriams

TXLVlove said:


> LOL!  Hope you don't snag my dream necklace!  Anyway another question: Do you just bid the listed amount?  Do you find he has reserves on the auction items?


If it is an auction I always bid above the starting amount in case someone joins in at the last minute.   However I usually win at the starting bid amount.    He also has BIN/Make an Offer listings.   You might consider contacting the owner Bob about the piece(s) you are interested in, he is very nice and answers your questions honestly.


----------



## miriams

JessicaRabbit and SmokieDragon, thank you for the nice compliments!
Sadly, none of my friends appreciate or even notice my pearls.


----------



## SmokieDragon

miriams said:


> JessicaRabbit and SmokieDragon, thank you for the nice compliments!
> Sadly, none of my friends appreciate or even notice my pearls.



You're very welcome and thanks for posting pictures!

I discovered that Pearl Society doesn't ship to Malaysia where I'm from


----------



## cdtracing

Weather is warming so blue Akoya & white soufflé necklaces.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Weather is warming so blue Akoya & white soufflé necklaces.
> View attachment 4395503


lookin good!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Weather is warming so blue Akoya & white soufflé necklaces.
> View attachment 4395503



Love the enhancer on the Blue Akoyas!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Some of my pearls this week. Accidentally have the first pendant facing the wrong way so can’t see its bling haha


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Love the enhancer on the Blue Akoyas!!


It's one I got from Sakura.

Love your latest pearl looks...so light & airy!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> It's one I got from Sakura.
> 
> Love your latest pearl looks...so light & airy!



Thanks so much!

A GSSP Pendant and Bracelet today


----------



## cdtracing

Went to spend the weekend with my Mom so these are the pearls I wore.  Ombré Tahitian & SS strands with the white Akoya strand I got from PP..  Also wore Kojima Waterfall Lite necklace with white Akoyas & a coral colored fossil bead necklace with white pearl pendant.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Went to spend the weekend with my Mom so these are the pearls I wore.  Ombré Tahitian & SS strands with the white Akoya strand I got from PP..  Also wore Kojima Waterfall Lite necklace with white Akoyas & a coral colored fossil bead necklace with white pearl pendant.
> View attachment 4398330
> View attachment 4398331


Lovely!   Did Sakura add the enhancer to your pendant drops?   I love the look.


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Lovely!   Did Sakura add the enhancer to your pendant drops?   I love the look.


Yes, I asked her to change the bail to an enhancer so I could wear them on different necklaces.  Any jeweler can easily replace regular bails for enhancers.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Went to spend the weekend with my Mom so these are the pearls I wore.  Ombré Tahitian & SS strands with the white Akoya strand I got from PP..  Also wore Kojima Waterfall Lite necklace with white Akoyas & a coral colored fossil bead necklace with white pearl pendant.
> View attachment 4398330
> View attachment 4398331



I love everything! Simply beautiful


----------



## cdtracing

Thank you, TXLV & SD!!


----------



## aerinha

On a ban so I’ve been scarce, but wearing my old PP dark Tahitians today


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> On a ban so I’ve been scarce, but wearing my old PP dark Tahitians today
> View attachment 4399859


NIce, I'm on a ban as well...at least until Mother's Day


----------



## MahoganyQT

I kept it simple with my Tahitian pendant and studs today.


----------



## cdtracing

I hope 3 isn't a crowd in the ban boat cause I'm on a ban myself.  I'm trying to wear what I have & not go buy something else.  I thin some of my pieces are feeling neglected.  LOL
Today, it was 80 degrees & humid so I didn't do a layered look.  I pulled out some GSS...necklace, earrings, bracelet & ring.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> I hope 3 isn't a crowd in the ban boat cause I'm on a ban myself.  I'm trying to wear what I have & not go buy something else.  I thin some of my pieces are feeling neglected.  LOL
> Today, it was 80 degrees & humid so I didn't do a layered look.  I pulled out some GSS...necklace, earrings, bracelet & ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400340
> View attachment 4400341


It’s been hot here in Texas too, so I’ve just been wearing pendants.  I forgot how sweet a simple pearl pendant can be.


----------



## SmokieDragon

It’s hot in Malaysia all the time but some days are hotter than others. Thankfully, I’ve not been feeling the heat too badly since I got a UV Umbrella! What a difference it makes! Anyway, I’m keeping it simple today too with a pendant and earrings


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> I hope 3 isn't a crowd in the ban boat cause I'm on a ban myself.  I'm trying to wear what I have & not go buy something else.  I thin some of my pieces are feeling neglected.  LOL
> Today, it was 80 degrees & humid so I didn't do a layered look.  I pulled out some GSS...necklace, earrings, bracelet & ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400340
> View attachment 4400341


I've always loved that ring of yours but oooohhh, the bracelet!


----------



## suchi

I am on a ban as well. But i cheated and got a strand from Kongs 
No more pearls for me this year.


----------



## SmokieDragon

I picked the pearls individually for this Tahitian Tin Cup. Wearing my Tahitian studs too


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> It’s hot in Malaysia all the time but some days are hotter than others. Thankfully, I’ve not been feeling the heat too badly since I got a UV Umbrella! What a difference it makes! Anyway, I’m keeping it simple today too with a pendant and earrings
> 
> View attachment 4400826
> View attachment 4400827


I love those earrings, SD!  I would love to fimd just the jacket/lower pearl in white SS so I could wear them with my different studs!

Love your tin cup.  The Tahitians are beautiful!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> I love those earrings, SD!  I would love to fimd just the jacket/lower pearl in white SS so I could wear them with my different studs!
> 
> Love your tin cup.  The Tahitians are beautiful!



Thanks so much! The pearl boutique that I go to here has that jacket / lower pearl in White SS! I nearly bought one but then opted for my golden one. Too bad they don't sell online though


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! The pearl boutique that I go to here has that jacket / lower pearl in White SS! I nearly bought one but then opted for my golden one. Too bad they don't sell online though


Isn't that just my luck!!  I would buy a pair in a heartbeat if I could. Shame they don't sell online.


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> I am on a ban as well. But i cheated and got a strand from Kongs
> No more pearls for me this year.


Need pics to live vicariously through others!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> I love those earrings, SD!  I would love to fimd just the jacket/lower pearl in white SS so I could wear them with my different studs!
> 
> Love your tin cup.  The Tahitians are beautiful!


Great idea!  I love those earrings too.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Shame they don't sell online.



That's what I said to the owner too but he thinks he can't compete with treated pearls from China


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> That's what I said to the owner too but he thinks he can't compete with treated pearls from China


Well...I'm not looking for treaed pearl but untreated.  I would buy thos earrings & a GSS & WSS tin cup too.


----------



## MahoganyQT

My latest addition.[emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

MahoganyQT said:


> My latest addition.[emoji7]
> View attachment 4402997


Oooooooo!!  Very nice!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

MahoganyQT said:


> My latest addition.[emoji7]
> View attachment 4402997



Beautiful!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Well...I'm not looking for treaed pearl but untreated.  I would buy thos earrings & a GSS & WSS tin cup too.



Yes, it's too bad cos he sells untreated pearls


----------



## Kfka_btsea

Pair of 9.4mm Akoya studs I bought recently... insanely high luster
	

		
			
		

		
	




2 hanadama necklaces and one metallic freshwater (in the inside)


----------



## SmokieDragon

Kfka_btsea said:


> Pair of 9.4mm Akoya studs I bought recently... insanely high luster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404609
> 
> 
> 2 hanadama necklaces and one metallic freshwater (in the inside)
> View attachment 4404610



Love them all!


----------



## cdtracing

Kfka_btsea said:


> Pair of 9.4mm Akoya studs I bought recently... insanely high luster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404609
> 
> 
> 2 hanadama necklaces and one metallic freshwater (in the inside)
> View attachment 4404610


Beautiful!


----------



## Molly0

A little gift that I got of a small yellow gold pendant. The pearl is so pretty and seems to vary in colour  according to the light.  It’s silver, but the light plays with iridescent qualities of pink, sometimes blue.  Sadly its beauty doesn’t come across in pics. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 I


----------



## SmokieDragon

Molly0 said:


> A little gift that I got of a small yellow gold pendant. The pearl is so pretty and seems to vary in colour  according to the light.  It’s silver, but the light plays with iridescent qualities of pink, sometimes blue.  Sadly its beauty doesn’t come across in pics.
> View attachment 4405825
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I



Great luster!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Keshi Tahitian Necklace and Bracelet today with Tahitian earrings


----------



## SmokieDragon

Pics here


----------



## SmokieDragon

Pinkish and purplish FW pearls today


----------



## cdtracing

Looking good, SD!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Looking good, SD!



Thanks so much!


----------



## cdtracing

Color is hard to capture in indoor lighting but today was Green Tahitian strand & matching earrings.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ripple Pendant and Earrings with FW Necklace. Ear shots of both ears to try to capture the different colours


----------



## cdtracing

Love the colors, SD!


----------



## TXLVlove

Metallic freshwater sister strand today


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Metallic freshwater sister strand today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4411856


Oooooooo, how pretty!  I love that metallic luster & the colors look so good on you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Love the colors, SD!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Edison necklace


----------



## ladysarah

I love faux pearls- is thus the right thread or do we need a different one?


----------



## cdtracing

ladysarah said:


> I love faux pearls- is thus the right thread or do we need a different one?


As long as you note they are faux, I don't see a problem with you posting your treasures here.  I know women who mix faux with cultured for some lovely looks.


----------



## ladysarah

cdtracing said:


> As long as you note they are faux, I don't see a problem with you posting your treasures here.  I know women who mix faux with cultured for some lovely looks.


Thank you for the welcoming post! I will take some photos and return


----------



## MahoganyQT

My latest addition! 36 inch station 9 mm and 10 mm Tahitians.


----------



## iqaganda

I love pearls ever since I was in college and I am lucky since I get to go to Philippines every now and then, I can get pearls even though not branded but in very good quality and lesser price! 

When we went on a trip to Palawan, my hubby got me a South Sea Pearl Stud Earring and it’s gorgeous!


----------



## SmokieDragon

MahoganyQT said:


> My latest addition! 36 inch station 9 mm and 10 mm Tahitians.
> View attachment 4416296



Beautiful! As it's a station, does it mean that you can move the pearls along the chain?


----------



## MahoganyQT

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful! As it's a station, does it mean that you can move the pearls along the chain?



Thank you. No, they are stationary.


----------



## SmokieDragon

White FW Necklace and Hanadama Studs


----------



## TXLVlove

What do you pearlies think?...  I love my Tahitian and GSSP studs but wonder if I should get Akoyas.  I have quite a few pairs of FWP earring studs but was thinking of getting a nice Akoya pair.  Do you think it's worth it?  Only one who would know the difference is me!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> What do you pearlies think?...I have quite a few pairs of FWP earring studs but was thinking of getting a nice Akoya pair. Do you think it's worth it?  Only one who would know the difference is me!


I love my Akoya studs.  You can't beat the glow & luster!  I have a creamy pair & a pinkish pair & I want to ge a natural white pair.  Stud are a fabulous classic look & great for warmer weather.


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> What do you pearlies think?...  I love my Tahitian and GSSP studs but wonder if I should get Akoyas.  I have quite a few pairs of FWP earring studs but was thinking of getting a nice Akoya pair.  Do you think it's worth it?  Only one who would know the difference is me!



I just bought my natural white Hanadama studs so I'm going to encourage you to get a pair. I love all my other studs but I finally decided to invest in a good pair of Akoya studs. I love the luster! Pearl Paradise, Pearls of Joy and Pure Pearls are all having 20% off sales now sitewide! I got my Hanadama studs from Pearl Paradise.

And if I may add, some pearlies may be able to tell the difference


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> I just bought my natural white Hanadama studs so I'm going to encourage you to get a pair. I love all my other studs but I finally decided to invest in a good pair of Akoya studs. I love the luster! Pearl Paradise, Pearls of Joy and Pure Pearls are all having 20% off sales now sitewide! I got my Hanadama studs from Pearl Paradise.
> 
> And if I may add, some pearlies may be able to tell the difference


Haha...only true pearlies!!!  But I think I will order a pair.  Now how about metallic studs?


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Haha...only true pearlies!!!  But I think I will order a pair.  Now how about metallic studs?


I have a pair of white metallic studs from PP & I love them.  I wear them often, especially in the summer.  They really show up against my dark hair.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Multi-colour metallic baroque strand. It looks different depending on lighting


----------



## SmokieDragon

I also got this metallic Multicolour Necklace from the same Etsy vendor as the necklace above! Oh my, I’m in love [emoji7] [emoji178]


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> I also got this metallic Multicolour Necklace from the same Etsy vendor as the necklace above! Oh my, I’m in love [emoji7] [emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 4422226


 Very nice score!   Can you share the vendor?


----------



## hokatie

My lovely Akoya studs. Thank you for let me sharing!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Very nice score!   Can you share the vendor?



Thanks so much! Sure, PearlLoft on Etsy


----------



## cdtracing

SD, lovely colors & wonderul luster!


----------



## cdtracing

hokatie said:


> My lovely Akoya studs. Thank you for let me sharing!


Akoya studs are so classic & yours are beautiful.


----------



## cdtracing

Been very busy so I haven't posted lately.  I try to remember to take a pic of the pearls I'm wearing but I do forget to at times.  Here are a couple of pics I did take.
Multi color Tahitians with Tahitian studs.
On another day I wore my green Tahitians with one of my Kojima waterfall necklaces doubles & white SS & diamond earrings.  It's gotten hot here so I've been wearing my tin cups mostly.


----------



## hokatie

cdtracing said:


> Akoya studs are so classic & yours are beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Been very busy so I haven't posted lately.  I try to remember to take a pic of the pearls I'm wearing but I do forget to at times.  Here are a couple of pics I did take.
> Multi color Tahitians with Tahitian studs.
> On another day I wore my green Tahitians with one of my Kojima waterfall necklaces doubles & white SS & diamond earrings.  It's gotten hot here so I've been wearing my tin cups mostly.
> View attachment 4423562
> View attachment 4423563


I love how you rock the longer strands.  I have yet to master the long strand look.  Love the layers of Tahitian goodness.  I haven't posted very much either...end of the year school testing and activities are keeping me busy.


----------



## TXLVlove

Soooo....hubby asked me this morning what I wanted for Mother's Day within a certain budget.  Of course I said Akoya earrings.  He said, "show me"...So I conveniently logged onto Sakura's site, placed the earrings in the cart, and left the page on his computer.  Well guess who is getting a new pair of Akoya earrings?!!!  He's so sweet.  I guess when they come addressed to me, since he ordered them on my ETSY account, I'll just place them on his desk and pretend I haven't a clue what's inside.


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> I love how you rock the longer strands.  I have yet to master the long strand look.  Love the layers of Tahitian goodness.  I haven't posted very much either...end of the year school testing and activities are keeping me busy.


I love long strands.  I have a lot of 18 & 19 inch strands so the longer strands blend in well with them.  It's been hot & humid here so I've mostly been my tin cups.  It's not really the weather fora lot of layering or longer strands, especially heavy Tahitians.  The Kojima waterfalls are lighter & easier to wear.  Tin cups are perfect for hot humid weather.


----------



## cdtracing

Congrats on the Akoya studs, TXLV!!  Just can't go wrong with Akoyas!!!

Headed to the store & decided to wear my Soufflé & Japanese blue Akoya tin cup doubled from Sakura & my white metallic studs from PP.


----------



## suchi

I have been very irregular (very low pearl budget and need to be not distracted). But here is the latest from Kongs Pearl. Really loving the intense color. This picture is taken under harsh office lights which really sucks life out of the pearls.


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> Soooo....hubby asked me this morning what I wanted for Mother's Day within a certain budget.  Of course I said Akoya earrings.  He said, "show me"...So I conveniently logged onto Sakura's site, placed the earrings in the cart, and left the page on his computer.  Well guess who is getting a new pair of Akoya earrings?!!!  He's so sweet.  I guess when they come addressed to me, since he ordered them on my ETSY account, I'll just place them on his desk and pretend I haven't a clue what's inside.


Congrats! I have wanted a hanadama pair since like forever but always get distracted by other things.


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> Congrats! I have wanted a hanadama pair since like forever but always get distracted by other things.


Thanks.  They aren’t hanadama due to budget constraints but they are AAA according to Sakura.  Love the intense color of your new pearls.  Would live to see a neck shot...those babies look huge!


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi,
I totally understand about distractions.   I’ve been on the LV sites which are budget suckers to the tenth degree.  For the amount of money I spend on designer bags I could have some very nice gssp!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Here’s the PearlLoft metallic necklace today. The luster is amazing!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> SD, lovely colors & wonderul luster!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> On another day I wore my green Tahitians with one of my Kojima waterfall necklaces doubles.
> View attachment 4423563



I really love this combination especially how your Tahitian is nestled in between the Kojima necklace 



cdtracing said:


> Headed to the store & decided to wear my Soufflé & Japanese blue Akoya tin cup doubled from Sakura



I know you have another Souffle necklace from Sakura - yay, we're going to be twins  I ordered mine yesterday


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Soooo....hubby asked me this morning what I wanted for Mother's Day within a certain budget.  Of course I said Akoya earrings.  He said, "show me"...So I conveniently logged onto Sakura's site, placed the earrings in the cart, and left the page on his computer.  Well guess who is getting a new pair of Akoya earrings?!!!  He's so sweet.  I guess when they come addressed to me, since he ordered them on my ETSY account, I'll just place them on his desk and pretend I haven't a clue what's inside.



Congratulations!! What a splendid gift


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> I have been very irregular (very low pearl budget and need to be not distracted). But here is the latest from Kongs Pearl. Really loving the intense color. This picture is taken under harsh office lights which really sucks life out of the pearls.



These look amazing despite the office lights!  We need mod shots! 



suchi said:


> Congrats! I have wanted a hanadama pair since like forever but always get distracted by other things.



Pearl Paradise, Pearls of Joy and Pure Pearls are all having 20% off sales now. Your Hanadamas are calling!  I just got a pair from the PP sale!


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> Thanks.  They aren’t hanadama due to budget constraints but they are AAA according to Sakura.  Love the intense color of your new pearls.  Would live to see a neck shot...those babies look huge!


Thanks 
Size is 8-12 mm. Neckshots will take a few days since this strand have that typical fishy smell still. Not able to wear it for the smell. 
Sakura's AAA will be gorgeous! I want a pair now


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> suchi,
> I totally understand about distractions.   I’ve been on the LV sites which are budget suckers to the tenth degree.  For the amount of money I spend on designer bags I could have some very nice gssp!


I have redirected my energy to fitness (with some budget destroying gym membership) instead 
But all these sales arent helping. Specially kamoka and kojima.


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> These look amazing despite the office lights!  We need mod shots!
> Pearl Paradise, Pearls of Joy and Pure Pearls are all having 20% off sales now. Your Hanadamas are calling!  I just got a pair from the PP sale!


Thanks  Mod shots have to wait till that fishy smell is gone.
And reminding me about the sales aint helping . 
Or maybe i should order a pair and be done with that wishlisted item.


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Here’s the PearlLoft metallic necklace today. The luster is amazing!
> 
> View attachment 4424318


Beautiful metallics!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> I really love this combination especially how your Tahitian is nestled in between the Kojima necklace
> 
> 
> 
> I know you have another Souffle necklace from Sakura - yay, we're going to be twins  I ordered mine yesterday


Yes, I have a Soufflé necklace & bracelet set.  Is that the one you ordered?  I love mine.  I can connect the necklace & bracelet to make a longer length!!  Can't wait to see yours!


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> I have been very irregular (very low pearl budget and need to be not distracted). But here is the latest from Kongs Pearl. Really loving the intense color. This picture is taken under harsh office lights which really sucks life out of the pearls.


These are quite pretty with beautiful sharp luster.  They're going to look awesome on you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Thanks  Mod shots have to wait till that fishy smell is gone.
> 
> Or maybe i should order a pair and be done with that wishlisted item.



I wish for the smell to be gone ASAP! Hehe

Yes, you know you want those Hanadamas @___@


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Beautiful metallics!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Yes, I have a Soufflé necklace & bracelet set.  Is that the one you ordered?  I love mine.  I can connect the necklace & bracelet to make a longer length!!  Can't wait to see yours!



Yes, that’s what I ordered! I already have visions of combining them hehe! I told Sakura to make my bracelet an inch shorter and add that inch to the necklace instead, since I know combining the pieces is possible


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, that’s what I ordered! I already have visions of combining them hehe! I told Sakura to make my bracelet an inch shorter and add that inch to the necklace instead, since I know combining the pieces is possible


Hummmm, might need a soufflé set for summer.  I can’t find a tin cup necklace I like.   (First world problems)


----------



## TXLVlove

Metallic Edisons today.  They are my Wilma Flintstones!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4425388
> 
> Metallic Edisons today.  They are my Wilma Flintstones!


Love those BIG beauties!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4425388
> 
> Metallic Edisons today.  They are my Wilma Flintstones!



Beautiful!


----------



## cdtracing

Today it's white Akoyas from PP.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Today it's white Akoyas from PP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426169



Are these your baroque Akoyas? If so, they really look so round and I wouldn't think they're baroque at all!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Are these your baroque Akoyas? If so, they really look so round and I wouldn't think they're baroque at all!


Yes, they are, SD.  I was amazed at how round they are when I got them from PP VIP sale last year. They're not what I call baroque.


----------



## cdtracing

Multicolor FW with natural pink FW drop earrings & the huge pink Fireball I got from Sakura.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> These are quite pretty with beautiful sharp luster.  They're going to look awesome on you!


Thank you cdtracing. I took a picture today morning. I think i am finally able to capture some of the colors.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Yes, I have a Soufflé necklace & bracelet set.  Is that the one you ordered?  I love mine.  I can connect the necklace & bracelet to make a longer length!!  Can't wait to see yours!


I have added the souffle tin cup in my wishlist


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> I wish for the smell to be gone ASAP! Hehe
> 
> Yes, you know you want those Hanadamas @___@


You are evil 
I resisted the hanadamas (as of now). But i might pull trigger on some tahitian studs/pendant.


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4425388
> 
> Metallic Edisons today.  They are my Wilma Flintstones!


Beautiful big and sharp luster!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Today it's white Akoyas from PP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426169


Love them. These are glowing on you!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Multicolor FW with natural pink FW drop earrings & the huge pink Fireball I got from Sakura.
> View attachment 4426959


That fireball is so fun! Love the design and the shape!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Multicolor FW with natural pink FW drop earrings & the huge pink Fireball I got from Sakura.
> View attachment 4426959



Lovely especially the fireball!


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Thank you cdtracing. I took a picture today morning. I think i am finally able to capture some of the colors.



Beautiful!  I see rainbows!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Multicolor FW with natural pink FW drop earrings & the huge pink Fireball I got from Sakura.
> View attachment 4426959


I love the setting on the fireball.


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> Thank you cdtracing. I took a picture today morning. I think i am finally able to capture some of the colors.


I can see the lovely rainbows on those pearls.  They are so pretty.


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> I love the setting on the fireball.


Sakura did a fabulous job with this one!!!  I'm looking for a really special fireball with a very frilly skirt so I can have her either make it into a pendant or make a necklace with scattered pearls on the chain.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Multicolor FW with natural pink FW drop earrings & the huge pink Fireball I got from Sakura.
> View attachment 4426959


After looking at your fireball for a few days, I decided to order some from Wen.  I'm going to make two pendants with enhancers.  I'll give one to my sister in August when I'm back home for my mom's 90th!
https://www.etsy.com/listing/692074209/aaa-15-17x19-22mm-white-metallic-luster


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Sakura did a fabulous job with this one!!!  I'm looking for a really special fireball with a very frilly skirt so I can have her either make it into a pendant or make a necklace with scattered pearls on the chain.[
> .


Love the scattered pearls idea.  I'm thinking of asking her to make a tin cup for me.  Just can't decide what type of pearls I want.  School is almost out and I'll have more time to dream (and spend money )


----------



## cdtracing

Wore some Blue Akoyas today...2 strands from PP & 2 strands of mixed Blue & White Akoya I had made.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Wore some Blue Akoyas today...2 strands from PP & 2 strands of mixed Blue & White Akoya I had made.
> View attachment 4429522



I cannot describe how beautiful this look is so I will just use emojis -


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> I cannot describe how beautiful this look is so I will just use emojis -


I agree.  I love how they stack.


----------



## cdtracing

Thank you, SD & TXLV!!!  I had the mixed strands made to different lengths for stacking purposes.  They turned out really well & lay just right!


----------



## cdtracing

My niece graduated from college with her teaching degree, plus it was her birthday so we went to my Mom's for a big celebration!  I wore my Autore WSS earrings & matching ring with a turquoise, polished crystal, & white FW necklace.


----------



## cdtracing

Green Tahitians for Mother's Day dinner with Hubby's Mom & Dad!


----------



## TXLVlove

Mother’s Day Akoya studs, Hawaiian Edison’s, and Roman glass&pearl pendant today.  Hubby took me on a historic home tour in Fort Worth.  My son passed on the tour


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4431135
> 
> Mother’s Day Akoya studs, Hawaiian Edison’s, and Roman glass&pearl pendant today.  Hubby took me on a historic home tour in Fort Worth.  My son passed on the tour


You look stunning, TXLV!!


----------



## TXLVlove

The studs don’t look round in the pic but they are round and lustrous in real life.  So happy with them.  Love, love, love!


----------



## essiedub

cdtracing said:


> Multicolor FW with natural pink FW drop earrings & the huge pink Fireball I got from Sakura.
> View attachment 4426959



Whoa! I just love your pendant! it kind of looks like a jellyfish in motion. With the contrast purple pearl, it just adds to the artistry.  Just lovely. Thank you for posting!


----------



## essiedub

suchi said:


> Thank you cdtracing. I took a picture today morning. I think i am finally able to capture some of the colors.


Stunning colors! Won’t you post a modeling shot? Please?


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Green Tahitians for Mother's Day dinner with Hubby's Mom & Dad!
> View attachment 4431133





TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4431135
> 
> Mother’s Day Akoya studs, Hawaiian Edison’s, and Roman glass&pearl pendant today.  Hubby took me on a historic home tour in Fort Worth.  My son passed on the tour



Looking fabulous, ladies!


----------



## cdtracing

Tahitian & WSS ombré strands for belated Mother's Day dinner with my youngest son.


----------



## TXLVlove

Mother’s Day Akoyas.  Just purchased Tahoe’s earring bag that keep your earrings from drooping!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4432049


----------



## TXLVlove

TXLVlove said:


> Mother’s Day Akoyas.  Just purchased Tahoe’s earring bag that keep your earrings from drooping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4432049


----------



## TXLVlove

TXLVlove said:


> Mother’s Day Akoyas.  Just purchased Tahoe’s earring bag that keep your earrings from drooping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4432049


----------



## piosavsfan

cdtracing said:


> Tahitian & WSS ombré strands for belated Mother's Day dinner with my youngest son.
> View attachment 4431955


I love your ombre strands, makes me want one!


----------



## TXLVlove

This post was a hot mess!   I meant to say I purchased earring bax so my studs don’t droop.  I tried to post a pic from my iPad...obviously it didn’t work.   Note to self, don’t post when you are tired!!  Sorry about that


----------



## piosavsfan

Has anyone taken apart a strand that was made with the harpoon system? Just wanted to see if there are any issues I should be aware of.


----------



## cdtracing

piosavsfan said:


> Has anyone taken apart a strand that was made with the harpoon system? Just wanted to see if there are any issues I should be aware of.


I have a Tahitian strand with the harpoon system.  I love it & have not had any problems with it so I have not taken it apart.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Multi-coloured strands today


----------



## piosavsfan

cdtracing said:


> I have a Tahitian strand with the harpoon system.  I love it & have not had any problems with it so I have not taken it apart.


I like the harpoon system although my necklace is short and I always have a hard time finding the clasp by touch. I need to have it re-strung to replace some pearls and I was thinking of working with Sakura on it because it seems like some of you have had good experiences with her. I have bought from her but have not had her make me a necklace from my own pearls.


----------



## cdtracing

piosavsfan said:


> I like the harpoon system although my necklace is short and I always have a hard time finding the clasp by touch. I need to have it re-strung to replace some pearls and I was thinking of working with Sakura on it because it seems like some of you have had good experiences with her. I have bought from her but have not had her make me a necklace from my own pearls.


Sakura is awesome!!!  She always willing to accommodate requests. She's made me quite a few things!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Sakura is awesome!!!  She always willing to accommodate requests. She's made me quite a few things!



She is awesome.  Just send her a message.  She will respond quickly.   I just asked her about making a floating pearl necklace.


----------



## suchi

essiedub said:


> Stunning colors! Won’t you post a modeling shot? Please?


Here is a neckshot


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> Here is a neckshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434466


Lovely nuggets of goodness!


----------



## tealocean

SmokieDragon said:


> Multi-coloured strands today
> 
> View attachment 4433378


Beautiful! I love the variety of colors!


----------



## tealocean

suchi said:


> Here is a neckshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434466


Wow! So lovely!


----------



## essiedub

suchi said:


> Here is a neckshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434466


Really pretty..just makes your skin glow! Thank you for posting.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Blue Akoyas today


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> Here is a neckshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434466



Beautiful! Unique colours


----------



## SmokieDragon

tealocean said:


> Beautiful! I love the variety of colors!



Thanks so much! I got it for myself during a Mother's Day special deal in my home country! I never thought I would find such lovely freshwater pearls here and during lunch hour to boot


----------



## BigPurseSue

Here's a question. I have an old pair of tiny pearl studs. The pearls are only 3 mm according to my ruler. I've always liked them because they are so small. Unfortunately one of the pearls is shot, the nacre chipped off. They have 14K posts. 

Should I try to get new pearls on them, or shop for a new pair? I haven't seen pearl studs that small online. The smallest studs are usually 4 - 4.5mm.  

I've looked on etsy for loose pearls. There are sellers in China. But I'm reluctant to buy a pair unseen. And then I'd have to epoxy them on the earrings myself. Is this something Sakura might do? Or should I just keep shopping for new earrings? 

I'm reluctant to go to a local jeweler because the ones around here would charge at least $100 plus the cost of the pearls--they all want $50 to glue a single pearl back onto a stud--and for that I could shop for a new pair.


----------



## ladysarah

cdtracing said:


> As long as you note they are faux, I don't see a problem with you posting your treasures here.  I know women who mix faux with cultured for some lovely looks.





ladysarah said:


> Thank you for the welcoming post! I will take some photos and return


lotus faux pearls with rose quartz crystals


----------



## cdtracing

This is a lovely combination & looks great on you!!


----------



## cdtracing

Casual day after dermatologist removed a couple of spots for biopsy yesterday so I'm wearing my Soufflé necklace from Sakura with one of my Barbara Bixby Amazing Grace crosses.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Casual day after dermatologist removed a couple of spots for biopsy yesterday so I'm wearing my Soufflé necklace from Sakura with one of my Barbara Bixby Amazing Grace crosses.
> View attachment 4436326



Lovely necklace!  Hope your results will be ok

My Souffle necklace and bracelet arrived on Friday! Can't wait to wear them perhaps tomorrow


----------



## SmokieDragon

@cdtracing , here’s my Soufflé Necklace and Bracelet combined! I’m mesmerized by it!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

With my pearl earring I got it awhile ago from Korea but wearing for the first time


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> @cdtracing , here’s my Soufflé Necklace and Bracelet combined! I’m mesmerized by it!
> 
> View attachment 4439194
> View attachment 4439195


Looks beautiful, SD!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Looks beautiful, SD!!



Thanks so much for bringing this piece to my attention


----------



## cdtracing

Fiji Pearls on a hot day.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Fiji Pearls on a hot day.
> View attachment 4441144



Beautiful!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Fiji Pearls on a hot day.
> View attachment 4441144


Amazing!


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> @cdtracing , here’s my Soufflé Necklace and Bracelet combined! I’m mesmerized by it!
> 
> View attachment 4439194
> View attachment 4439195


See i said this thread is dangerous. Now i want one.


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> See i said this thread is dangerous. Now i want one.


But how would our pearly lives be without this forum? Hehe


----------



## suchi

New  tahitian studs from treasure tide jewelry in etsy. These are one of the nicest studs i have. I am not able to capture the colours in the pictures but it is green with pink halo. 8-9 mm. Also love the pricing in that shop.


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> New  tahitian studs from treasure tide jewelry in etsy. These are one of the nicest studs i have. I am not able to capture the colours in the pictures but it is green with pink halo. 8-9 mm. Also love the pricing in that shop.



Beautiful  I am attracted to a pearl cuff that they have there


----------



## TXLVlove

suchi said:


> New  tahitian studs from treasure tide jewelry in etsy. These are one of the nicest studs i have. I am not able to capture the colours in the pictures but it is green with pink halo. 8-9 mm. Also love the pricing in that shop.


Your studs are beautiful.  Guess I better troll on over to this new shop!  I have a ton of things I'm watching right now (Tahitian pendants, GSSP strands, drop tahitians...)  I'm trying to save for something big but I keep getting distracted!!!


----------



## suchi

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful  I am attracted to a pearl cuff that they have there


One with two tahitians right?  That one is lovely.


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> Your studs are beautiful.  Guess I better troll on over to this new shop!  I have a ton of things I'm watching right now (Tahitian pendants, GSSP strands, drop tahitians...)  I'm trying to save for something big but I keep getting distracted!!!


Haha..... this year my pearl wishlist is hanadama or AAA akoya studs, a single tahitian in a chain type necklace and blue green tahitian studs.


----------



## TXLVlove

I guess I should make a list and try to stick to it.  I get distracted by Louie Vuitton!  I also have been looking at the preloved Rolex sites.  Summer can't come soon enough for this exhausted teacher!


----------



## SmokieDragon

suchi said:


> One with two tahitians right?  That one is lovely.



YES!!!


----------



## TXLVlove

One thing one my must have list is a floating pearl necklace. I think I'm leaning towards an Akoya pearl to go with my new studs.


----------



## suchi

TXLVlove said:


> One thing one my must have list is a floating pearl necklace. I think I'm leaning towards an Akoya pearl to go with my new studs.


Yes mine too. I want a nice peacock tahitian floating pearl necklace.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Sakura Soufflé Necklace in the car


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Sakura Soufflé Necklace in the car


This is such an easy necklace to wear, it's going to become a favorite as mine has!!


----------



## piosavsfan

SmokieDragon said:


> Sakura Soufflé Necklace in the car


That's beautiful! I think I need one.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> This is such an easy necklace to wear, it's going to become a favorite as mine has!!



So glad that I finally saw the light and got it 



piosavsfan said:


> That's beautiful! I think I need one.



Thanks so much! Yes, you need it


----------



## SmokieDragon

FW Necklace and Earrings, and WSSP Ring


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> FW Necklace and Earrings, and WSSP Ring


Gorgeous, SD, gorgeous!!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous, SD, gorgeous!!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Blue SSP Pendant


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Blue SSP Pendant


OOOOHHHH...so big and beautiful.  You are rocking your pearls!  I just started summer  break and am living in my pjs until 10am!  I did wear my wilma flintstone edisons to church on Sunday!  I am going to order a floating pearl pendant soon.  I think it will be perfect for summer.


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> OOOOHHHH...so big and beautiful.  You are rocking your pearls!  I just started summer  break and am living in my pjs until 10am!  I did wear my wilma flintstone edisons to church on Sunday!  I am going to order a floating pearl pendant soon.  I think it will be perfect for summer.



Thanks so much!  I love it that you call that strand Wilma Flintstone  Will you be ordering your floating pearl necklace from Sakura?


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Blue SSP Pendant


Gorgeous blue, SD!!  I would like to have earrings like that!!!!  Did you buy it locally or order online?


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much!  I love it that you call that strand Wilma Flintstone  Will you be ordering your floating pearl necklace from Sakura?


I have gotten a quote from her but I like the ones from Wen and her chains are 18k.  So I’m leaning towards Wen.  I also looked on Amazon just because you get are faster.  I’ll share once I decide.  I’m trying to decide between a larger fwp and smaller Akoya.


----------



## TXLVlove

I like the connectors on the ends.  I don’t like the chain just going through the pearl. This pic looks a bit more finished.


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4452338
> 
> I like the connectors on the ends.  I don’t like the chain just going through the pearl. This pic looks a bit more finished.



Yes, connectors are the way to go. I didn't realise that at first and now I have to glue them on 5 Tahitians of mine haha - the connectors have been waiting to be connected for a month now while I gather the courage to do so


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous blue, SD!!  I would like to have earrings like that!!!!  Did you buy it locally or order online?



Thanks so much!  Done both online and locally - the pearl was ordered online from this Etsy store https://www.etsy.com/shop/NHsouthseapearl and I did the setting at a local jewelry store in my home country


----------



## cdtracing

Fun fireball necklace to dinner tonight. Paired it with WSS diamond earrings & soufflé bracelet from Sakura.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Fun fireball necklace to dinner tonight. Paired it with WSS diamond earrings & soufflé bracelet from Sakura.
> View attachment 4453625
> View attachment 4453626



That's an interesting face on your necklace


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> That's an interesting face on your necklace


It's a pave CZ panther with green eyes.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> It's a pave CZ panther with green eyes.



Aaaah! Now I see it! Beautifully done!


----------



## Miraku

Firstchanellv28 said:


> With my pearl earring I got it awhile ago from Korea but wearing for the first time


I love it, and the lipstick too! What colour/brand is it?


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Miraku said:


> I love it, and the lipstick too! What colour/brand is it?



Thank you!!! 
It’s dior lip maximizer and Dior lip glow in raspberry!


----------



## cdtracing

Hot so I paired my multicolor FW strand with my pink FW drops necklace.


----------



## Melissa Ann

One of my favorite pearls


----------



## cdtracing

Dinner tonight with the hubby for our 17th wedding anniversary.  I wore my green Tahitians intertwined with my 9.5-10mm white Akoya strand & Tanzanite, diamond & green pearl drop earrings.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing you look adorable! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## cdtracing

Tahitians at brunch today.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Tahitians at brunch today.
> View attachment 4465264



Simply breathtaking!


----------



## cdtracing

Very hot & humid today...all this week in fact.  So I just wore my carved Tahitian pendant & earrings.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Freshwater strand and Akoya studs


----------



## Melissa Ann

cdtracing said:


> Very hot & humid today...all this week in fact.  So I just wore my carved Tahitian pendant & earrings.
> View attachment 4469248


Have never seen a carved Tahitian!


----------



## TXLVlove

I took a pearl and a gold chain to my jeweler and asked him to make me a floating pearl necklace.  I’m sure he will need to google it!   I’m waiting for a call to ask for details!
I realized I had all the materials to make one.   After trying to drill a pearl and scratching the heck out of it, I gave up.   Thus my trip to the jeweler.  Lol


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> I took a pearl and a gold chain to my jeweler and asked him to make me a floating pearl necklace.  I’m sure he will need to google it!   I’m waiting for a call to ask for details!
> I realized I had all the materials to make one.   After trying to drill a pearl and scratching the heck out of it, I gave up.   Thus my trip to the jeweler.  Lol


Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## cdtracing

Melissa Ann said:


> Have never seen a carved Tahitian!


The  pendant I've had for a few years.  The earrings I just got this month from my friend, David Norman, an Australian wholesaler.  Carved pearls have been around for a while.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> The  pendant I've had for a few years.  The earrings I just got this month from my friend, David Norman, an Australian wholesaler.  Carved pearls have been around for a while.


I didn’t even notice the earrings until you said something...I was admiring the carved Tahitian pendant wondering how they do that!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> I didn’t even notice the earrings until you said something...I was admiring the carved Tahitian pendant wondering how they do that!


It's all done by hand.  There are people who specialize in carving pearls.  David got me the earrings for me because I needed yellow gold since the pendant is in yellow gold.  They're very green in orient & have wonderful luster. The carvings are different on each pearl.


----------



## cdtracing

Headed to dinner wearing my new 12-16mm round Tahitian pastel strand I got for my birthday!  Paired  with diamond & platinum Tahitian drop earrings.


----------



## TXLVlove

Holy gumballs, cd!!!   Beautiful.. you and your birthday necklace.   Happy birthday!


----------



## Cool Breeze

cdtracing said:


> Headed to dinner wearing my new 12-16mm round Tahitian pastel strand I got for my birthday!  Paired  with diamond & platinum Tahitian drop earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476921


Truly magnificent!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Holy gumballs, cd!!!   Beautiful.. you and your birthday necklace.   Happy birthday!


Thank you, TXLV!  The necklace is 17" long but fits like a 16" due to the size of the pearls.  Hubby didn't think about how much length is affected by larger pearls.  He just heard me say I wanted a strand of pastel multi Tahitians.


----------



## cdtracing

Cool Breeze said:


> Truly magnificent!


Thank you, Cool Breeze.  It was a wonderful surprise from DH.


----------



## TXLVlove

TXLVlove said:


> Holy gum balls, cd!!!   Beautiful.. you and your birthday necklace.   Happy birthday!





TXLVlove said:


> Holy gum balls, cd!!!   Beautiful.. you and your birthday necklace.   Happy birthday!





cdtracing said:


> Thank you, TXLV!  The necklace is 17" long but fits like a 16" due to the size of the pearls.  Hubby didn't think about how much length is affected by larger pearls.  He just heard me say I wanted a strand of pastel multi Tahitians.


super sweet hubby!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Headed to dinner wearing my new 12-16mm round Tahitian pastel strand I got for my birthday!  Paired  with diamond & platinum Tahitian drop earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476921



Happy, happy, Birthday!!! What a gorgeous strand and I'm loving those blue tones that I see


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Happy, happy, Birthday!!! What a gorgeous strand and I'm loving those blue tones that I see


Thank you, SD.  There are tones of pistachio, cream, blue, & silver.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Wearing my GSSP and WSSP tin cup doubled up today


----------



## SmokieDragon

Silver Blue Akoya Tin Cup


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Silver Blue Akoya Tin Cup


Beautiful, SD!  Looks light & cool....perfect for hot weather!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Beautiful, SD!  Looks light & cool....perfect for hot weather!



Thanks so much! Yes, weather here has been super hot too!


----------



## TXLVlove

My jeweler took the week off so not sure when my floating pearl necklace will be ready.  I hope its soon because I've been looking at bags and getting into trouble!


----------



## cdtracing

Went to my Mom's this weekend & wore my white Akoya strand with my birthday Paspaley WSS enhancer in rose gold.  I paired it with WSS bracelet & WSS Autore ring.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Went to my Mom's this weekend & wore my white Akoya strand with my birthday Paspaley WSS enhancer in rose gold.  I paired it with WSS bracelet & WSS Autore ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4484415
> View attachment 4484416



Ooooh, the LUSTER, LUSTER, LUSTER!!!! Outstanding!! Especially love the bracelet and ring where I can see the blues of your dress in them!


----------



## Cool Breeze

cdtracing said:


> Went to my Mom's this weekend & wore my white Akoya strand with my birthday Paspaley WSS enhancer in rose gold.  I paired it with WSS bracelet & WSS Autore ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4484415
> View attachment 4484416


Your necklace, earrings and enhancer are simply stunning!


----------



## cdtracing

Thanks @SmokieDragon & @Cool Breeze!!  Yes, these have excellent luster!!  Wish I had gotten 2 bracelets when I had the chance!  A few beauty marks on the bracelet but the luster makes up for it!!


----------



## TXLVlove

Mixed Tahitians from Continental pearls and Akoya studs from Sakura.  Seems during the summer the only time I wear pearls is when I go to church!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Mixed Tahitians from Continental pearls and Akoya studs from Sakura.  Seems during the summer the only time I wear pearls is when I go to church!



Beautiful blues, silvers, greens and grays!!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Mixed Tahitians from Continental pearls and Akoya studs from Sakura.  Seems during the summer the only time I wear pearls is when I go to church!


You look fantastic, TXLV!!!


----------



## Molly0

cdtracing said:


> Went to my Mom's this weekend & wore my white Akoya strand with my birthday Paspaley WSS enhancer in rose gold.  I paired it with WSS bracelet & WSS Autore ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4484415
> View attachment 4484416


Love your ring!


----------



## Cool Breeze

TXLVlove said:


> Mixed Tahitians from Continental pearls and Akoya studs from Sakura.  Seems during the summer the only time I wear pearls is when I go to church!


Gorgeous!  Are those diamond roundels?


----------



## TXLVlove

Cool Breeze said:


> Gorgeous!  Are those diamond roundels?


They are swarovski crystal.  I wish they were diamonds!


----------



## TXLVlove

Cool Breeze said:


> Gorgeous!  Are those diamond roundels?


I saw a strand on 5th Avenue in NYC that had diamonds and fell in love with the look.


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> Love your ring!


Thank you, Molly0.  I have the drop earrings that match.


----------



## Canturi lover

cdtracing said:


> Went to my Mom's this weekend & wore my white Akoya strand with my birthday Paspaley WSS enhancer in rose gold.  I paired it with WSS bracelet & WSS Autore ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4484415
> View attachment 4484416


Hi Cdtracing, do you notice the difference in quality between your paspaley pearl and your others?  Do you think Paspaley is worth the price difference?  You look amazing by the way


----------



## CPA




----------



## Cool Breeze

TXLVlove said:


> I saw a strand on 5th Avenue in NYC that had diamonds and fell in love with the look.


Yours is equally beautiful!


----------



## cdtracing

Canturi lover said:


> Hi Cdtracing, do you notice the difference in quality between your paspaley pearl and your others?  Do you think Paspaley is worth the price difference?  You look amazing by the way


My Paspaley does have a little more lustrous silky sheen but I think  AAA WSS pearls would be just as beautiful.  It would take a trained eye to discern the difference.   I don't have a full strand of WSS but am  planning to get one in the future.  Since I want round with smooth skin & high luster, I won't be able to afford a Paspaley strand.  WSS are expensive, especially with the requirements I have so it will be a while to save up for it.  David Norman, who I got the enhancer from , told me to contact him when I'm ready.  He has excellent pearls in all shapes & price ranges.  I will get my strand from either David or Cees of Amsterdam Pearls.  I bought a Tahitian strand & a Fiji Tahitian strand from Cees & I'm very pleased with the quality.


----------



## Molly0

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, Molly0.  I have the drop earrings that match.


Nice!  Great set!


----------



## Canturi lover

cdtracing said:


> My Paspaley does have a little more lustrous silky sheen but I think  AAA WSS pearls would be just as beautiful.  It would take a trained eye to discern the difference.   I don't have a full strand of WSS but am  planning to get one in the future.  Since I want round with smooth skin & high luster, I won't be able to afford a Paspaley strand.  WSS are expensive, especially with the requirements I have so it will be a while to save up for it.  David Norman, who I got the enhancer from , told me to contact him when I'm ready.  He has excellent pearls in all shapes & price ranges.  I will get my strand from either David or Cees of Amsterdam Pearls.  I bought a Tahitian strand & a Fiji Tahitian strand from Cees & I'm very pleased with the quality.


Thank you for taking the time to answer. David Norman - is he Australian?


----------



## cdtracing

Canturi lover said:


> Thank you for taking the time to answer. David Norman - is he Australian?


Yes.


----------



## Canturi lover

cdtracing said:


> Yes.


Thank you


----------



## MahoganyQT

I love how my tin-cup bracelet looks with the crazy retro print on my dress.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Tahitians and Tiffany! Perfect combo!


----------



## cdtracing

MahoganyQT said:


> View attachment 4492912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tahitians and Tiffany! Perfect combo!



Beautiful, MahoganyQT!


----------



## MahoganyQT

cdtracing said:


> Beautiful, MahoganyQT!


Thank you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

MahoganyQT said:


> View attachment 4492912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tahitians and Tiffany! Perfect combo!



Beautiful tin cup bracelet!


----------



## SmokieDragon

A simple pendant last week


----------



## SmokieDragon

Today’s pearls - fireballs from KongsPearl which they helped me set in sterling silver at no extra cost!! I just love them


----------



## cdtracing

Has anyone been able to log on the the pearl guide site?  I haven't been able to for the past few days & wonder is the site down.  Anyone know?


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Has anyone been able to log on the the pearl guide site?  I haven't been able to for the past few days & wonder is the site down.  Anyone know?


I was on it Thursday.  But I just tried on both safari and chrome and wasn't successful.


----------



## TXLVlove

Just picked up my floating pearl necklace. Perfect for this Texas heat!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> I was on it Thursday.  But I just tried on both safari and chrome and wasn't successful.


Thursday was the last time I was able to log on, too.  Haven't been able to log since.  Site must be down.  Thanks, TXLV.  At least it's not just me.

Your floating pearl necklace looks fantastic on you!!


----------



## piosavsfan

I adore my souffle pearls from Sakura!


----------



## TXLVlove

piosavsfan said:


> I adore my souffle pearls from Sakura!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4495097


They look lovely with your cute dress.


----------



## cdtracing

piosavsfan said:


> I adore my souffle pearls from Sakura!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4495097


Oh, they look wonderful on you!!


----------



## piosavsfan

TXLVlove said:


> They look lovely with your cute dress.





cdtracing said:


> Oh, they look wonderful on you!!



Thank you both! I liked them so much I bought another set for a family member. I'm wearing the necklace and bracelet combined together in this pic and really like having that option to lengthen the necklace.


----------



## SmokieDragon

piosavsfan said:


> I adore my souffle pearls from Sakura!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4495097



Yay for being triplets with @cdtracing!! You look fabulous with them! I also love wearing mine with the necklace and bracelet combined!!


----------



## cdtracing

piosavsfan said:


> I adore my souffle pearls from Sakura!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4495097


I love mine too.  I love that I can combine the bracelet & necklace for a longer length!


----------



## suchi

What happened to the pearl guide site? Is it down since last couple of days?


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> What happened to the pearl guide site? Is it down since last couple of days?


It crashed last week.  It came back up for a couple of hours this week but went down again.  I don't know why it crashed but I hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## cdtracing

It's been very hot lately so not a lot of layering.  Here are some of the necklaces I've worn lately.
White soufflé from Sakura, Warm iridescent baroques also from Sakura, & my PP Blue Akoya with a white blue Akoya mix strand.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> It's been very hot lately so not a lot of layering.  Here are some of the necklaces I've worn lately.
> White soufflé from Sakura, Warm iridescent baroques also from Sakura, & my PP Blue Akoya with a white blue Akoya mix strand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4506147
> View attachment 4506148
> View attachment 4506149



All beautiful!


----------



## Cool Breeze

cdtracing said:


> It's been very hot lately so not a lot of layering.  Here are some of the necklaces I've worn lately.
> White soufflé from Sakura, Warm iridescent baroques also from Sakura, & my PP Blue Akoya with a white blue Akoya mix strand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4506147
> View attachment 4506148
> View attachment 4506149


You have a gorgeous collection.  In regard to the “Soufflé” pearls, do retailers now use that term for that particular look in a pearl or is the word “Baroque” more common?  Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

Cool Breeze said:


> You have a gorgeous collection.  In regard to the “Soufflé” pearls, do retailers now use that term for that particular look in a pearl or is the word “Baroque” more common?  Thanks!


Thank you, Cool Breeze.  Soufflé pearls are a type of pearl that is all nacre & hollow inside.  They can be a little hard to find because there aren't many who farm these. At least that's my understanding.  They are usually made with a mud nucleus which is cleaned out at harvest leaving them hollow.  They are lighter than baroque pearls.  The warm iridescent pearls are not soufflé pearls & are heavier than the white strand.


----------



## Cool Breeze

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, Cool Breeze.  Soufflé pearls are a type of pearl that is all nacre & hollow inside.  They can be a little hard to find because there aren't many who farm these. At least that's my understanding.  They are usually made with a mud nucleus which is cleaned out at harvest leaving them hollow.  They are lighter than baroque pearls.  The warm iridescent pearls are not soufflé pearls & are heavier than the white strand.


Thank you so much for your helpful and informative answer!  I love this thread and the Jade Lovers thread because I learn so much from you ladies.  Keep on rocking, literally and figuratively!


----------



## Shutupanddance

Got my first cultured pearl necklace from my husband for my birthday! It’s been on my list of things I’ve really wanted


----------



## cdtracing

Shutupanddance said:


> View attachment 4507694
> 
> Got my first cultured pearl necklace from my husband for my birthday! It’s been on my list of things I’ve really wanted


What a beautiful birthday present!!!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Shutupanddance said:


> View attachment 4507694
> 
> Got my first cultured pearl necklace from my husband for my birthday! It’s been on my list of things I’ve really wanted



Happy Birthday and looks like your strand has great luster!


----------



## TXLVlove

Shutupanddance said:


> View attachment 4507694
> 
> Got my first cultured pearl necklace from my husband for my birthday! It’s been on my list of things I’ve really wanted


Very pretty!   What a sweet hubby


----------



## cdtracing

Going light today cause it's just too hot for anything else.  Akoya keshi necklace with iridescent baroque pendant.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Going light today cause it's just too hot for anything else.  Akoya keshi necklace with iridescent baroque pendant.
> View attachment 4508752


That keshi chain is so cute.  I agree with this southern heat!  I've just been wearing my floating pearl pendant.  Although i did wear a Tahitian stand yesterday to church...gotta love a building with serious air conditioning.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Tahitian strand. Love how the colours have turned out in this shot - I’ve never been able to capture these colours before today


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Going light today cause it's just too hot for anything else.  Akoya keshi necklace with iridescent baroque pendant.
> View attachment 4508752


 
Love the amazing luster of your pendant!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Tahitian strand. Love how the colours have turned out in this shot - I’ve never been able to capture these colours before today


Your strand is beautiful.  The luster and colors are gorgeous!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Your strand is beautiful.  The luster and colors are gorgeous!



Thanks so much!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Tahitian strand. Love how the colours have turned out in this shot - I’ve never been able to capture these colours before today


Love your Tahitian strand!!  It looks beautiful on your!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Love your Tahitian strand!!  It looks beautiful on your!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## cdtracing

Do any of you ladies remember the special pearl project I've had in the works from last year?  Well...after a long, long wait, it's finally complete.  I received in the mail today & I am over the moon with how it turned out.  I bought some light GSS, a few WSS, some ripple Edisons,, some smooth FW nugget pearls & bought a huge GSS pearl from PP for this project.  I could not be happier with how it turned out!!  Many, many thanks go out to la_corsetiere from PG for brining this project to fruition!!  Her talent is amazing!!!  I am sooooo in love with this piece!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

cdtracing said:


> Do any of you ladies remember the special pearl project I've had in the works from last year?  Well...after a long, long wait, it's finally complete.  I received in the mail today & I am over the moon with how it turned out.  I bought some light GSS, a few WSS, some ripple Edisons,, some smooth FW nugget pearls & bought a huge GSS pearl from PP for this project.  I could not be happier with how it turned out!!  Many, many thanks go out to la_corsetiere from PG for brining this project to fruition!!  Her talent is amazing!!!  I am sooooo in love with this piece!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4511074
> View attachment 4511075


What an incredible work of art!!  It is spectacular!  A beautiful treasure to behold.  I am awe struck by the pearls and craftsmanship.  Wear it in good health!


----------



## cdtracing

Cool Breeze said:


> What an incredible work of art!!  It is spectacular!  A beautiful treasure to behold.  I am awe struck by the pearls and craftsmanship.  Wear it in good health!


Thank you, Cool Breeze.  This has been a special project for me & it did indeed turn out a work of art.  I have a thing for Octopi.


----------



## Canturi lover

cdtracing said:


> Do any of you ladies remember the special pearl project I've had in the works from last year?  Well...after a long, long wait, it's finally complete.  I received in the mail today & I am over the moon with how it turned out.  I bought some light GSS, a few WSS, some ripple Edisons,, some smooth FW nugget pearls & bought a huge GSS pearl from PP for this project.  I could not be happier with how it turned out!!  Many, many thanks go out to la_corsetiere from PG for brining this project to fruition!!  Her talent is amazing!!!  I am sooooo in love with this piece!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4511074
> View attachment 4511075


Holy Moly! That is the most fabulous neck piece! It looks amazing on you


----------



## cdtracing

Canturi lover said:


> Holy Moly! That is the most fabulous neck piece! It looks amazing on you


Thank you, Canturi lover.  It definitely makes a statement!  I'm just thrilled with how it turned out & was definitely worth the long wait!!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Do any of you ladies remember the special pearl project I've had in the works from last year?  Well...after a long, long wait, it's finally complete.  I received in the mail today & I am over the moon with how it turned out.  I bought some light GSS, a few WSS, some ripple Edisons,, some smooth FW nugget pearls & bought a huge GSS pearl from PP for this project.  I could not be happier with how it turned out!!  Many, many thanks go out to la_corsetiere from PG for brining this project to fruition!!  Her talent is amazing!!!  I am sooooo in love with this piece!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4511074
> View attachment 4511075


Wow...that is an incredible piece of loveliness.   I bet you are planning your outfits around it!   How does it attach?   It’s just such a show stopper.


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Wow...that is an incredible piece of loveliness.   I bet you are planning your outfits around it!   How does it attach?   It’s just such a show stopper.



Thanks, TXLV. Yes, I'm planning outfits around it.  It attaches with 2 mini octopus in the back.  Here's a pic.


----------



## essiedub

cdtracing said:


> Do any of you ladies remember the special pearl project I've had in the works from last year?  Well...after a long, long wait, it's finally complete.  I received in the mail today & I am over the moon with how it turned out.  I bought some light GSS, a few WSS, some ripple Edisons,, some smooth FW nugget pearls & bought a huge GSS pearl from PP for this project.  I could not be happier with how it turned out!!  Many, many thanks go out to la_corsetiere from PG for brining this project to fruition!!  Her talent is amazing!!!  I am sooooo in love with this piece!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4511074
> View attachment 4511075



Whoa Nellie!  What a showstopper!  Did you design this? I love Love LOVE this!  (I’m going to search the thread for this earlier  discussion)


----------



## cdtracing

essiedub said:


> Whoa Nellie!  What a showstopper!  Did you design this? I love Love LOVE this!  (I’m going to search the thread for this earlier  discussion)


Yes, with help from la_corsetiere from PG.  She's the one who put it together.  She & I both love Octopi & other sea creatures.  She does custom orders.  This necklace has been in the works sine last year.  She & I are now in discussion about another future project. It's her phenomenal talent that brought my idea to life.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> View attachment 4511944
> 
> 
> Thanks, TXLV. Yes, I'm planning outfits around it.  It attaches with 2 mini octopus in the back.  Here's a pic.



It's beautiful and breathtaking! It looks fantastic on you and I really love this shot of all the colours  When I saw your first photo of this magnificent necklace, I really thought you had pasted a photo from a high fashion magazine. Then I realised it's your neck and your work of art


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> It's beautiful and breathtaking! It looks fantastic on you and I really love this shot of all the colours  When I saw your first photo of this magnificent necklace, I really thought you had pasted a photo from a high fashion magazine. Then I realised it's your neck and your work of art



LOL, SD!!!!  It really does have a luxurious look with all the different shapes & textures.  When I was selecting pearls for this, I went for the highest luster.  Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> View attachment 4511944
> 
> 
> Thanks, TXLV. Yes, I'm planning outfits around it.  It attaches with 2 mini octopus in the back.  Here's a pic.


Amazing!! Now you will have to wear your hair up so peeps can enjoy your masterpiece both coming and going  la_corsetiere is very talented.


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Amazing!! Now you will have to wear your hair up so peeps can enjoy your masterpiece both coming and going  la_corsetiere is very talented.



Yes, she is.  I could have never gotten this done on my own.


----------



## cdtracing

Wore this FW torsade to dinner, drinks, & the Peter Frampton concert on Sunday.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Wore this FW torsade to dinner, drinks, & the Peter Frampton concert on Sunday.
> View attachment 4514928


Ohh baby I love your pearls


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Ohh baby I love your pearls


LOL, TXLV!!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

cdtracing said:


> Wore this FW torsade to dinner, drinks, & the Peter Frampton concert on Sunday.
> View attachment 4514928


I bet you were the best dressed person at the concert with that beautiful strand of pearls!,  I think it’s great you wear your jewelry all the time.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Wore this FW torsade to dinner, drinks, & the Peter Frampton concert on Sunday.
> View attachment 4514928



Another beautiful piece!


----------



## cdtracing

Cool Breeze said:


> I bet you were the best dressed person at the concert with that beautiful strand of pearls!,  I think it’s great you wear your jewelry all the time.



Thank you, CB.  No sense in having it if you don't wear it!  That's how I roll!  LOL



SmokieDragon said:


> Another beautiful piece!



Thanks, SD.  There's a matching bracelet but I didn't wear it that night.


----------



## cdtracing

Hot & humid today so I wore this pearl & tumbled crystal collar  necklace to lunch.


----------



## textilegirl

cdtracing said:


> Do any of you ladies remember the special pearl project I've had in the works from last year?  Well...after a long, long wait, it's finally complete.  I received in the mail today & I am over the moon with how it turned out.  I bought some light GSS, a few WSS, some ripple Edisons,, some smooth FW nugget pearls & bought a huge GSS pearl from PP for this project.  I could not be happier with how it turned out!!  Many, many thanks go out to la_corsetiere from PG for brining this project to fruition!!  Her talent is amazing!!!  I am sooooo in love with this piece!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4511074
> View attachment 4511075



I'm de-lurking to say I nearly fell over upon seeing this incredible piece.  Absolutely outstanding; gorgeous, stunning, and all of the other superlatives you can imagine.  Many, many congrats; wear it in excellent health!


----------



## cdtracing

textilegirl said:


> I'm de-lurking to say I nearly fell over upon seeing this incredible piece.  Absolutely outstanding; gorgeous, stunning, and all of the other superlatives you can imagine.  Many, many congrats; wear it in excellent health!


Thank you so much for your kind words, textilegirl.  This is a truly special piece.  A long time coming together for completion but definitely worth the wait!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Pearls and Jadeite today


----------



## cdtracing

Beautiful, SD!  I love pearls combined with Jadeite!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Beautiful, SD!  I love pearls combined with Jadeite!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## cdtracing

I wore my GSS necklace & GSS shoulder duster earrings with my favorite GSS & yellow Sapphire ring to dinner tonight.  Sorry for the crappy pic but I took it after we got home in incandescent lighting.


----------



## Molly0

cdtracing said:


> Do any of you ladies remember the special pearl project I've had in the works from last year?  Well...after a long, long wait, it's finally complete.  I received in the mail today & I am over the moon with how it turned out.  I bought some light GSS, a few WSS, some ripple Edisons,, some smooth FW nugget pearls & bought a huge GSS pearl from PP for this project.  I could not be happier with how it turned out!!  Many, many thanks go out to la_corsetiere from PG for brining this project to fruition!!  Her talent is amazing!!!  I am sooooo in love with this piece!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4511074
> View attachment 4511075


Wowza!  Incredible!


----------



## cdtracing

Molly0 said:


> Wowza!  Incredible!


Thanks, Molly0!  This turned out exactly like I imagined in my mind.


----------



## Molly0

SmokieDragon said:


> Pearls and Jadeite today


I just love pearls with Jade!  They seem perfectly opposite and the perfect compliment to each other. I have a little pearl pinky ring and when  I wear it, I feel obligated to wear a jade bangle with it. haha


----------



## piosavsfan

cdtracing said:


> Do any of you ladies remember the special pearl project I've had in the works from last year?  Well...after a long, long wait, it's finally complete.  I received in the mail today & I am over the moon with how it turned out.  I bought some light GSS, a few WSS, some ripple Edisons,, some smooth FW nugget pearls & bought a huge GSS pearl from PP for this project.  I could not be happier with how it turned out!!  Many, many thanks go out to la_corsetiere from PG for brining this project to fruition!!  Her talent is amazing!!!  I am sooooo in love with this piece!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4511074
> View attachment 4511075


WOW!!!! This is stunning. I'm in awe.
What's PG?


----------



## cdtracing

piosavsfan said:


> WOW!!!! This is stunning. I'm in awe.
> What's PG?


Thanks, Piosavsfan.   PG is the Pearl Guide site.


----------



## Molly0

I’m pretty happy today with my mabe/diamond 14k yellow gold earrings.  They’re 15mm so they’re not too huge but still quite noticeable.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Molly0 said:


> I just love pearls with Jade!  They seem perfectly opposite and the perfect compliment to each other. I have a little pearl pinky ring and when  I wear it, I feel obligated to wear a jade bangle with it. haha



Thanks so much! Just glad that I'm able to combine my 2 favourite gemstones  I'm still looking for a jade ring (and earrings too) 



Molly0 said:


> I’m pretty happy today with my mabe/diamond 14k yellow gold earrings.  They’re 15mm so they’re not too huge but still quite noticeable.
> View attachment 4518666



These are lovely and the perfect size! I'm still looking for outstanding mabes like this


----------



## cdtracing

Kojima Waterfall necklace with WSS/diamond pendant & WSS Autore drop earrings.


----------



## efleon

cdtracing said:


> Do any of you ladies remember the special pearl project I've had in the works from last year?  Well...after a long, long wait, it's finally complete.  I received in the mail today & I am over the moon with how it turned out.  I bought some light GSS, a few WSS, some ripple Edisons,, some smooth FW nugget pearls & bought a huge GSS pearl from PP for this project.  I could not be happier with how it turned out!!  Many, many thanks go out to la_corsetiere from PG for brining this project to fruition!!  Her talent is amazing!!!  I am sooooo in love with this piece!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4511074
> View attachment 4511075


This is just so outstanding! Gorgeous in every way. 
The octopus literally appears to be swimming though his treasure of pearls as they swirl around him!
It looks amazing on you and please post pics of it with the outfits you are planning.
Wow
Just wow.
Mic drop...


----------



## cdtracing

efleon said:


> This is just so outstanding! Gorgeous in every way.
> The octopus literally appears to be swimming though his treasure of pearls as they swirl around him!
> It looks amazing on you and please post pics of it with the outfits you are planning.
> Wow
> Just wow.
> Mic drop...


Thank you, Efleaon!  Great analogy!  He does look like he's swimming through his pearls.  I will definitely be posting more pics of him!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Kojima Waterfall necklace with WSS/diamond pendant & WSS Autore drop earrings.
> View attachment 4520005



Beautiful!! Is your pendant on an enhancer?


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful!! Is your pendant on an enhancer?


Thanks, SD.  Yes, it's a rose gold & diamond enhancer with WSS Paspaley Pearl.


----------



## PikulinaKrasova

Baroque pearls by Russian jewelry designer Maxim Demidov


----------



## SmokieDragon

PikulinaKrasova said:


> Baroque pearls by Russian jewelry designer Maxim Demidov



Love the luster! I think we need mod shots! I'm trying to see how the pendant hangs and would love to see the earrings dangling down


----------



## cdtracing

PikulinaKrasova said:


> Baroque pearls by Russian jewelry designer Maxim Demidov


Hello, Gorgeous!! So unique!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

cdtracing said:


> View attachment 4520469
> 
> Thanks, SD.  Yes, it's a rose gold & diamond enhancer with WSS Paspaley Pearl.


Another gorgeous piece!  Keep ‘em coming!


----------



## Raine3

Hi, all,
I've recently become obsessed with Tahitian pearls and I'm enjoying learning, though I probably never will be able to afford a strand (or at least the strand I want, probably about 20", peacock color, and round, at least 9-10 mm, not baroque or circle). I have little ability to judge quality, especially not through online research---I need to get to a jewelry store and see in person. But I've been wondering about the quality of the pearls offered by a YouTuber I used to follow, Elle Florence. She has a business sourcing and selling pearls direct from a French Polynesian farm, and her prices start in the $700s. Does anyone know about these? The business is called Nouvelle Pearls, and they look great to me, but as I say, I don't have an expert eye.


----------



## cdtracing

Hot & humid today so I just wore these Tahitian Shoulder dusters to dinner tonight.


----------



## pradalove29

I went a little crazy this week and bought 2 pairs of akoya studs(from ebay and pearl paradise), 3 pairs of ssp earrings (from indonesia) and 2 strands of necklace (one is akoya another one the seller not sure but it does looks like akoya but we’ll see (both from ebay). LOL.

Anyway so far I have received these two akoyas studs in the mail. Left is vintage from ebay 9mm and right is from pearl paradise 6.5-7mm because I did not know what size i like. I found that 9mm is kinda big but i like it.


----------



## TXLVlove

pradalove29 said:


> View attachment 4524031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went a little crazy this week and bought 2 pairs of akoya studs(from ebay and pearl paradise), 3 pairs of ssp earrings (from indonesia) and 2 strands of necklace (one is akoya another one the seller not sure but it does looks like akoya but we’ll see (both from ebay). LOL.
> 
> Anyway so far I have received these two akoyas studs in the mail. Left is vintage from ebay 9mm and right is from pearl paradise 6.5-7mm because I did not know what size i like. I found that 9mm is kinda big but i like it.


Sounds like you have caught the pearl bug!  Can't wait to see all your treasures.  We love to enable pearlies on this thread!


----------



## TXLVlove

pearlies=pearl lovers


----------



## piosavsfan

I got this bracelet and earrings from Sakura. I like them both but unfortunately the earrings are not going to work for me. I wore them once and they really irritated my ears.


----------



## SmokieDragon

piosavsfan said:


> I got this bracelet and earrings from Sakura. I like them both but unfortunately the earrings are not going to work for me. I wore them once and they really irritated my ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4526275



I was eyeing that bracelet too but since I'm into jadeite bangles now, I decided to give it a miss. Wonder if there is any way you can change the earring hooks...?


----------



## piosavsfan

SmokieDragon said:


> I was eyeing that bracelet too but since I'm into jadeite bangles now, I decided to give it a miss. Wonder if there is any way you can change the earring hooks...?


That's a good idea. Maybe I can find some solid gold hooks rather than gold filled.


----------



## cdtracing

piosavsfan said:


> I got this bracelet and earrings from Sakura. I like them both but unfortunately the earrings are not going to work for me. I wore them once and they really irritated my ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4526275


Those are beautiful.  It's a shame about the earrings.  I would change out the ear wires to see if that helps.


----------



## SmokieDragon

piosavsfan said:


> That's a good idea. Maybe I can find some solid gold hooks rather than gold filled.



Thanks! Yes, I am thinking along those lines


----------



## SmokieDragon

piosavsfan said:


> That's a good idea. Maybe I can find some solid gold hooks rather than gold filled.



An idea for you: https://www.riogrande.com/product/14k-yellow-gold-hammered-ear-wire-with-loop-bead-and-coil/640358

Some more here: https://www.riogrande.com/search?q=...cbd70-2825-4d4f-9ae9-a7b901427415&isSort=True


----------



## piosavsfan

SmokieDragon said:


> An idea for you: https://www.riogrande.com/product/14k-yellow-gold-hammered-ear-wire-with-loop-bead-and-coil/640358
> 
> Some more here: https://www.riogrande.com/search?q=earring hooks&c=&pageNum=1&pageSize=32&sort=4&t=2&attributeValueIds=14ad37e0-5fc3-43a4-8582-a7b901492e55&attributeValueIds=25733f93-95c7-408d-9d2a-a7b90143c295&attributeValueIds=47dcbd70-2825-4d4f-9ae9-a7b901427415&isSort=True


Thank you!!! Sakura said that if I get some, she can replace them for me.


----------



## piosavsfan

I decided that I want to learn how to knot pearls so I made a practice necklace today combining an old cheap freshwater pearl strand with lavender jadeite beads from a bracelet that was too small for me. I like this combo more than I thought so I may re-do it with nicer pearls!


----------



## SmokieDragon

piosavsfan said:


> I decided that I want to learn how to knot pearls so I made a practice necklace today combining an old cheap freshwater pearl strand with lavender jadeite beads from a bracelet that was too small for me. I like this combo more than I thought so I may re-do it with nicer pearls!
> 
> View attachment 4530467
> View attachment 4530468



I think your knotting looks fantastic! Now the hunt is on for round pearls to go with those beautiful jadeite beads


----------



## TXLVlove

piosavsfan said:


> I decided that I want to learn how to knot pearls so I made a practice necklace today combining an old cheap freshwater pearl strand with lavender jadeite beads from a bracelet that was too small for me. I like this combo more than I thought so I may re-do it with nicer pearls!
> 
> View attachment 4530467
> View attachment 4530468


Now that I know how to knot, I find I’m changing my strands all the time. Beader’s Secret is the best thread to use. It comes in multiple colors and is really easy to knot.  Pattye sells it on ETSY.  HAVE FUN!  You are off to a great start


----------



## piosavsfan

SmokieDragon said:


> I think your knotting looks fantastic! Now the hunt is on for round pearls to go with those beautiful jadeite beads


Thank you! Yes, will be looking for some more pearls! I'm not sure if I want to find pearls the same size as the jadeite beads or smaller like in this necklace.



TXLVlove said:


> Now that I know how to knot, I find I’m changing my strands all the time. Beader’s Secret is the best thread to use. It comes in multiple colors and is really easy to knot.  Pattye sells it on ETSY.  HAVE FUN!  You are off to a great start


Beader's Secret is what I'm using, I followed the instructions in the PG tutorial. I love the fact that I can change my own strands now! It's easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## cdtracing

piosavsfan said:


> I decided that I want to learn how to knot pearls so I made a practice necklace today combining an old cheap freshwater pearl strand with lavender jadeite beads from a bracelet that was too small for me. I like this combo more than I thought so I may re-do it with nicer pearls!
> 
> View attachment 4530467
> View attachment 4530468



Looks great!!  Maybe some white akoya would do the trick!!!


----------



## piosavsfan

I have some pastel Tahitians on the way from Cees! I'm so excited! This will be my first strand of Tahitian pearls.


----------



## SmokieDragon

piosavsfan said:


> I have some pastel Tahitians on the way from Cees! I'm so excited! This will be my first strand of Tahitian pearls.



Congrats!!! Are they the pastels he posted on Instagram? Those are beautiful and had me thinking for a while but I'm more into jadeite for now


----------



## piosavsfan

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats!!! Are they the pastels he posted on Instagram? Those are beautiful and had me thinking for a while but I'm more into jadeite for now


Yes! I've been wanting pastel Tahitians for a while now so I'm very excited. They should be here in a couple of days and I will post more pics.


----------



## cdtracing

piosavsfan said:


> Yes! I've been wanting pastel Tahitians for a while now so I'm very excited. They should be here in a couple of days and I will post more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4532884
> View attachment 4532885


Those are beautiful!!  I was looking at them, myself.  You're going to love them!!


----------



## DiamondLadyLove

My favourite gemstones are Pearls, I have;
White South Sea Studs
Creamy White Cultured Pearl Strand
White Metallic (overtones) Cultured Pearl Strand from Sakura
Gold Baroque Pearls which were given to me so I’m unsure of whether their cultured or what they are.
Fijian South Sea Floating Pearl necklace that I don’t wear because it’s made up 3 24k gold coiled chains, my husband bought it for me in Fiji on a romantic holiday and would hate for anything to happen to it eg; break!
White Saltwater Cultured Bracelet 
2 Cultured Keshi (not sure) Pearl Bracelets a present
Here are some photos-I hope it works I haven’t posted on the PF for years!


----------



## DiamondLadyLove

Here is a photo of my floating South Sea Pearl necklace, One of the pearls has fallen down & I’m not sure how to ge it fixed! Do I get it fixed or leave it?


----------



## DiamondLadyLove

piosavsfan said:


> Yes! I've been wanting pastel Tahitians for a while now so I'm very excited. They should be here in a couple of days and I will post more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4532884
> View attachment 4532885


Oh the colours and lustre of these pearls are stunning!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Those are beautiful!!  I was looking at them, myself.  You're going to love them!!


You weren’t the only one!


----------



## TXLVlove

DiamondLadyLove said:


> My favourite gemstones are Pearls, I have;
> White South Sea Studs
> Creamy White Cultured Pearl Strand
> White Metallic (overtones) Cultured Pearl Strand from Sakura
> Gold Baroque Pearls which were given to me so I’m unsure of whether their cultured or what they are.
> Fijian South Sea Floating Pearl necklace that I don’t wear because it’s made up 3 24k gold coiled chains, my husband bought it for me in Fiji on a romantic holiday and would hate for anything to happen to it eg; break!
> White Saltwater Cultured Bracelet
> 2 Cultured Keshi (not sure) Pearl Bracelets a present
> Here are some photos-I hope it works I haven’t posted on the PF for years!


You have a lovely collection.   Does the pearl that moved bother you?   If not, then I would leave it alone.  It’s such a pretty necklace that you should wear it.   I’m realizing life is too short to not wear your jewelry.  Surprise your hubby and wear it out to dinner!


----------



## kate212

Just went to Mikimoto in NYC and was thrilled. I prefer a cream undertone and many were more silver-y but it was so fun to see them all! Saks had a tiny case of them as well.


----------



## TXLVlove

T-shirt and Tahitians today.  Casual day at school.


----------



## DiamondLadyLove

TXLVlove said:


> You have a lovely collection.   Does the pearl that moved bother you?   If not, then I would leave it alone.  It’s such a pretty necklace that you should wear it.   I’m realizing life is too short to not wear your jewelry.  Surprise your hubby and wear it out to dinner![/
> 
> 
> TXLVlove said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a lovely collection.   Does the pearl that moved bother you?   If not, then I would leave it alone.  It’s such a pretty necklace that you should wear it.   I’m realizing life is too short to not wear your jewelry.  Surprise your hubby and wear it out to dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your advice I’m not so worried that pearl has moved, as when I put it on you don’t notice but the clasp is a pin barrel so I’m worried it might come undone, but you’re right life is too short not to wear it!
> You have a gorgeous collection of pearls, it’s becoming a hobby for me learning, buying & dreaming of pearls.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiamondLadyLove

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4538011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-shirt and Tahitians today.  Casual day at school.


You look lovely, the Tahitians are gorgeous!


----------



## TXLVlove

Around 28 years ago I was pregnant with my third child.  My husband was in seminary and I was a stay at home mom.  It was Easter and he gave me a pair of ruby, diamond, and pearl stud earrings.  It was so extravagant and thoughtful of him. They were my favorite and I wore those earrings all the time.    Well a few years ago we were taking our dogs on their nightly constitutional and when I adjusted my scarf one of my earrings got caught and pulled right out of my ear.  It was dark and I couldn't find it anywhere.  Both my husband and I were devastated.  So began the search to replace them at jewelry stores, internet, and even thought about asking our local jeweler to replicate the missing earring. Well I was trolling eBay this weekend (looking at pearls and LV bags ) and spotted my earrings...vintage 80's studs!  I mentioned the sighting to my hubs and told him he could get them for my birthday (November).  He said he didn't want to wait and slapped his debit card down on the table and said order them right now!  I just received confirmation that they were sent.  I should receive them by Thursday.  No they aren't the crown jewels...far from it, but they mean so much to me.  Just wanted to share! 


	

		
			
		

		
	
6mm Akoya Pearl 14K Yellow Gold Stud Earrings with 24 Ruby & Diamond Accents


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Around 28 years ago I was pregnant with my third child.  My husband was in seminary and I was a stay at home mom.  It was Easter and he gave me a pair of ruby, diamond, and pearl stud earrings.  It was so extravagant and thoughtful of him. They were my favorite and I wore those earrings all the time.    Well a few years ago we were taking our dogs on their nightly constitutional and when I adjusted my scarf one of my earrings got caught and pulled right out of my ear.  It was dark and I couldn't find it anywhere.  Both my husband and I were devastated.  So began the search to replace them at jewelry stores, internet, and even thought about asking our local jeweler to replicate the missing earring. Well I was trolling eBay this weekend (looking at pearls and LV bags ) and spotted my earrings...vintage 80's studs!  I mentioned the sighting to my hubs and told him he could get them for my birthday (November).  He said he didn't want to wait and slapped his debit card down on the table and said order them right now!  I just received confirmation that they were sent.  I should receive them by Thursday.  No they aren't the crown jewels...far from it, but they mean so much to me.  Just wanted to share!
> View attachment 4542382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6mm Akoya Pearl 14K Yellow Gold Stud Earrings with 24 Ruby & Diamond Accents



YAY!!! So happy for you! Mod shots, thanks in advance, when they arrive


----------



## cdtracing

You look fabulous in your T's, @TXLVlove!  
I'm so happy you found another pair of ruby & pearl earrings!!!  Now that's meant to be!!  We'll need mod shots when you get them!


----------



## TXLVlove

I will definitely post some mod shots!  I'm tracking the USPS twice a day!


----------



## piosavsfan

Wearing my bluish and silver akoyas today, love them! Not the best lighting for color.


----------



## cdtracing

Dinner tonight with the Hubby.  Wore my Tahitian/South Sea Ombré strands along with Tahitian & two South Sea bracelets.  And let's not forget my favorite Tahitian ring,


----------



## Cool Breeze

cdtracing said:


> Dinner tonight with the Hubby.  Wore my Tahitian/South Sea Ombré strands along with Tahitian & two South Sea bracelets.  And let's not forget my favorite Tahitian ring,
> View attachment 4545401
> View attachment 4545402


Thank you so much for posting photos of your collection.  Always a treat!  Simply stunning!,,


----------



## cdtracing

Bridal shower this afternoon, then dinner & drinks with a friend.  Kanaloa came out to play!


----------



## TXLVlove

Wow...that is a statement piece for sure!


----------



## piosavsfan

cdtracing said:


> Bridal shower this afternoon, then dinner & drinks with a friend.  Kanaloa came out to play!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4546158


It is a work of art! Gorgeous!


----------



## cdtracing

Thank you, Ladies.  My friend tried it on & said it would be too heavy for her to wear but she would put it in a shadow box & hang it on her wall. LOL  Kanaloa does draw attention everywhere he goes!


----------



## piosavsfan

Wearing my pastel Tahitian pearls today!


----------



## Cool Breeze

piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my pastel Tahitian pearls today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4547467


Gorgeous!


----------



## cdtracing

piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my pastel Tahitian pearls today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4547467


Just beautiful!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my pastel Tahitian pearls today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4547467



Outstanding!


----------



## cdtracing

Wearing some Tahitians today.


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

piosavsfan said:


> Wearing my pastel Tahitian pearls today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4547467


The elegance and class of this pearl necklace is matchless. I too have a set of necklace and studs just like this... But I wear them occasionally. I mean just on parties or any event. Do you think I can wear pearl set on regular basis.?


----------



## TXLVlove

Sakshi.Mathur said:


> The elegance and class of this pearl necklace is matchless. I too have a set of necklace and studs just like this... But I wear them occasionally. I mean just on parties or any event. Do you think I can wear pearl set on regular basis.?


Most definitely!   I teach 7-8 year olds and I wear pearls daily.  I wear studs and either a necklace or pendant.  I wear school t-shirts 3x a week with jeans so I am super casual but I rock my Tahitians, Akoyas, and Edison’s!!!  Life is too short to worry about what others think or “fashion” rules.  Your jewelry is going to outlast you so why not enjoy it while you have it?   Pearls elevate any outfit.  Wear your beauties and post pics here...we will ooohh and ahhhh and enable you to wear your pearls with grace, charm, and beauty


----------



## piosavsfan

Sakshi.Mathur said:


> The elegance and class of this pearl necklace is matchless. I too have a set of necklace and studs just like this... But I wear them occasionally. I mean just on parties or any event. Do you think I can wear pearl set on regular basis.?


Of course! I definitely bought mine to wear on a regular basis. I buy my jewelry to enjoy it as much as I can.


----------



## Tatti_

Sorry für the bad lighting. The stones are white not pink.


----------



## TXLVlove

Ok finally got around to snapping a decent pic of my earrings.  They match my pendant that used to be a ring.  I only wear my wedding ring so hubs had it converted.  The pearls are tiny in the earrings but I’m loving the ruby/diamond bling.  Overall super happy with them...I might be suffering from pearl shrinkage syndrome


----------



## TXLVlove

Ug.  My iPhone just did an update and I’m not sure why the pic is sideways.  Sorry about that!


----------



## cdtracing

Went to New Orleans for a few days. Great food, drinks, & music!


----------



## cdtracing

Dinner tonight wearing freshie rope doubled with one of my Barbara Bixby crosses from her Amazing grace collection paired with my 9.5-10mm Akoya strand from PP & my diamond WSS earrings.


----------



## TXLVlove

Anyone familiar with Chins on ebay?  There is a necklace I am watching and they have some really pretty things...just wondered if they are reputable.


----------



## misstrine85

cdtracing said:


> Do any of you ladies remember the special pearl project I've had in the works from last year?  Well...after a long, long wait, it's finally complete.  I received in the mail today & I am over the moon with how it turned out.  I bought some light GSS, a few WSS, some ripple Edisons,, some smooth FW nugget pearls & bought a huge GSS pearl from PP for this project.  I could not be happier with how it turned out!!  Many, many thanks go out to la_corsetiere from PG for brining this project to fruition!!  Her talent is amazing!!!  I am sooooo in love with this piece!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4511074
> View attachment 4511075



That is soooooo crazy beautiful!


----------



## ulla

Hi, I'm completely new to pearls. For many  years I was reluctant to buy pearls. But this year I turned 45 and decided that this is time for pearls [emoji6]
First was this fun bracelet with south see pearl and 18 carat RG -  from spanish renowned brand Suarez.
Then I ordered this ring as a gift for my birthday - freshwater pearl, idealy round, 11mm in 14 carat YG.
And I was going to buy somthing difrent in jewellery antiquariat but I decided on this dainty necklace with pearls on 18 carat YG chain. 
Those are my first pearls but definitly not last [emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

ulla said:


> Hi, I'm completely new to pearls. For many  years I was reluctant to buy pearls. But this year I turned 45 and decided that this is time for pearls [emoji6]
> First was this fun bracelet with south see pearl and 18 carat RG -  from spanish renowned brand Suarez.
> Then I ordered this ring as a gift for my birthday - freshwater pearl, idealy round, 11mm in 14 carat YG.
> And I was going to buy somthing difrent in jewellery antiquariat but I decided on this dainty necklace with pearls on 18 carat YG chain.
> Those are my first pearls but definitly not last [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4575207
> View attachment 4575210
> View attachment 4575211
> View attachment 4575212
> View attachment 4575213
> View attachment 4575214
> View attachment 4575215


What a wonderful & beautiful way to enter the world of pearls!  Congratulations on your new beauties!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Anyone familiar with Chins on ebay?  There is a necklace I am watching and they have some really pretty things...just wondered if they are reputable.


I've been wondering the same thing..  I've been watching a necklace & I like the look of it but don't know anything about the seller.


----------



## cdtracing

misstrine85 said:


> That is soooooo crazy beautiful!


Thank you, misstrine85.  Yes, I named this piece Kanaloa, after the ancient Hawaiian god of the sea.  He is quite the art work & gets attention every time I wear him.


----------



## cdtracing

Tahitian & WSS ombré pearls came out to play today.


----------



## TXLVlove

Something is coming my way....South Sea strand!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Went to New Orleans for a few days. Great food, drinks, & music!
> View attachment 4570045
> View attachment 4570046
> View attachment 4570048


I love those Ts!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Something is coming my way....South Sea strand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4576824


LOL!!!  I was looking at that same necklace!!  I'll be interested in your opinions once you get it.  It's certainly beautiful in the pics.  Congratulations!!!  And thanks for saving me money!!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> LOL!!!  I was looking at that same necklace!!  I'll be interested in your opinions once you get it.  It's certainly beautiful in the pics.  Congratulations!!!  And thanks for saving me money!!


I actually offered $100 less and it was accepted!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> I actually offered $100 less and it was accepted!


Great deal!!  Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## TXLVlove

Hopefully my pics of this piece will be better than the earrings!


----------



## TXLVlove

z


----------



## Bostonjetset

First new pearl purchase in a while. Was in Japan last week and couldn’t resist a small souvenir from Mikimoto. Brooch in sterling silver with 5 Akoya pearls.


----------



## cdtracing

Kanaloa & fox at tonight's wedding.


----------



## misstrine85

Here is my new (but old) necklace ❤️


----------



## essiedub

cdtracing said:


> Kanaloa & fox at tonight's wedding.
> View attachment 4581078


After seeing the many occasions that you are wearing your awesome octopus piece, I just had to pop in to say (again) what a spectacular job you did on this! It works so Well on you. It is exhilarating  seeing it worn! You must be thrilled I absolutely love it!


----------



## TXLVlove

In a T mood!


----------



## Cool Breeze

TXLVlove said:


> In a T mood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4598328


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> In a T mood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4598328


Love them!


----------



## TXLVlove

So I did some EBay shopping in the last month...my wssp/gssp 11-13 mm strand and my latest 11/12 mm gssp studs.  I shortened the strand so it would  rest at the collar of all my crew neck sweaters.  The pics don’t do them justice.  The luster is amazing.  This is my first strand of ssp.   Love the baroque shapes.


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> So I did some EBay shopping in the last month...my wssp/gssp 11-13 mm strand and my latest 11/12 mm gssp studs.  I shortened the strand so it would  rest at the collar of all my crew neck sweaters.  The pics don’t do them justice.  The luster is amazing.  This is my first strand of ssp.   Love the baroque shapes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4609894


Beauty, Beauty, Beauty!!!


----------



## ReiChan1

hey everyone!
I was never a fan of pearls until about a week ago when I saw a woman wearing a pair of GORGEOUS Tahitian pearl drop earrings-- and since then, I have been obsessed. I quite literally read almost all 273 pages of this thread and still have so many questions. Please guide me, knowledgable pearlies!

I'm most drawn to the look of GSS and Akoya pearls-- but I'm still caught up about the grading system and possible discrepancies between different pearl vendors. Is there a difference between AAA and PP's Freshadama/Hanadama? Is the AA or A+ from a more prestigious brand (say, Mikimoto) necessarily more lustrous or high quality than a AAA or a Hanadama from PP? Although I'd love a higher grade pearl from Mikimoto, it's not something quite in my budget as of now. Also, would a Hanadama/Freshadama FW pearl look similar in luster to that of an Akoya? I'm looking (and drooling!) particularly at a couple of Akoya and GSS pearl dangle earrings from PP as well as an Akoya tin cup bracelet from Mikimoto. Although you all look SO beautiful wearing your gorgeous lustrous strands, bracelets, and studs, I'm not sure if I'm quite ready for something commanding that much of a presence!  I also have two lobe piercings, and anything larger than maybe 6.5mm may overwhelm my ear.

Thank you so much in advance for your help! and in the meantime, please keep posting pics; I love to see those beautiful pearls!!


----------



## ReiChan1

TXLVlove said:


> So I did some EBay shopping in the last month...my wssp/gssp 11-13 mm strand and my latest 11/12 mm gssp studs.  I shortened the strand so it would  rest at the collar of all my crew neck sweaters.  The pics don’t do them justice.  The luster is amazing.  This is my first strand of ssp.   Love the baroque shapes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4609894


the color on the studs is to DIE for!!


----------



## TXLVlove

ReiChan1 said:


> hey everyone!
> I was never a fan of pearls until about a week ago when I saw a woman wearing a pair of GORGEOUS Tahitian pearl drop earrings-- and since then, I have been obsessed. I quite literally read almost all 273 pages of this thread and still have so many questions. Please guide me, knowledgable pearlies!
> 
> I'm most drawn to the look of GSS and Akoya pearls-- but I'm still caught up about the grading system and possible discrepancies between different pearl vendors. Is there a difference between AAA and PP's Freshadama/Hanadama? Is the AA or A+ from a more prestigious brand (say, Mikimoto) necessarily more lustrous or high quality than a AAA or a Hanadama from PP? Although I'd love a higher grade pearl from Mikimoto, it's not something quite in my budget as of now. Also, would a Hanadama/Freshadama FW pearl look similar in luster to that of an Akoya? I'm looking (and drooling!) particularly at a couple of Akoya and GSS pearl dangle earrings from PP as well as an Akoya tin cup bracelet from Mikimoto. Although you all look SO beautiful wearing your gorgeous lustrous strands, bracelets, and studs, I'm not sure if I'm quite ready for something commanding that much of a presence!  I also have two lobe piercings, and anything larger than maybe 6.5mm may overwhelm my earr help! and in the meantime, please keep posting pics; I love to see those beautiful pearls!!


:You
You should take the Pearls As One course on the Pearl_Guide site.  There is a code somewhere that makes it free.  You will learn quite a bit about the history and grading of various pearls.  They have quite a few threads going and everyone is super friendly and helpful.


----------



## SmokieDragon

A Blue Akoya Tin Cup which I just picked up from the post office today. Happy Holidays, Pearlies!!!


----------



## Mcandy

Do anyone of you ever seen small south sea pearls? Went to holt renfrew and saw this oyo really small pearl earrings in 18 k gold and she said it was south sea pearLs. I thought that south sea pearls are supposed to be bigger?


----------



## Litigatrix

Mcandy said:


> Do anyone of you ever seen small south sea pearls? Went to holt renfrew and saw this oyo really small pearl earrings in 18 k gold and she said it was south sea pearLs. I thought that south sea pearls are supposed to be bigger?



My understanding is they can be very small if they are keshi pearls with no bead in the center, but typically if they were smaller than about 9mm for a cultured pearl, that would mean the nacre would be very thin because the bead is not much smaller than that.


----------



## Litigatrix

So, I have gotten to be really into pearls over the past year.  It started with the idea of finally getting myself a good strand of round golden south sea pearls, and now I've really gone down the rabbit hole!  These giant baroque pearls are my latest purchase from my pearl supplier in Indonesia -- trying to figure out whether to make pendants to sell or just treat myself to a monster strand


----------



## Litigatrix

I love this necklace of natural blue south sea pearls from the remote island of Tanimbarkei. I have made a few necklaces now with this design for customers as well (although not with the blue pearls, which are very rare — I had to collect these from my supplier over a period of several months).


----------



## Cool Breeze

Litigatrix said:


> I love this necklace of natural blue south sea pearls from the remote island of Tanimbarkei. I have made a few necklaces now with this design for customers as well (although not with the blue pearls, which are very rare — I had to collect these from my supplier over a period of several months).


Beautiful pearls, beautiful design!


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Raine3 said:


> Hi, all,
> I've recently become obsessed with Tahitian pearls and I'm enjoying learning, though I probably never will be able to afford a strand (or at least the strand I want, probably about 20", peacock color, and round, at least 9-10 mm, not baroque or circle). I have little ability to judge quality, especially not through online research---I need to get to a jewelry store and see in person. But I've been wondering about the quality of the pearls offered by a YouTuber I used to follow, Elle Florence. She has a business sourcing and selling pearls direct from a French Polynesian farm, and her prices start in the $700s. Does anyone know about these? The business is called Nouvelle Pearls, and they look great to me, but as I say, I don't have an expert eye.


You should NOT pay that much for Tahitian pearls- especially the quality she is selling.  I saw Elle Florence's website and she sells an "image" for sure, but the quality is the same as many sellers on Etsy.  Please support them as I know that many get their pearls from the exact same source but charge in the $100s at the most...and not $700s (red flag there - this is a very steep markup for the same stuff).  Look at some of the Hawaii-based sellers on Etsy.  I can't show specifics but a simple search should help.  I know this lady has a business to run, but the prices she charges over what the wholesale price is for Tahitian pearls from the same sources is bat-sh*t crazy.  Anyone can go on vacation to Tahiti, take photos, and claim all their pearls are "authentic" but I know you will be safe to get high quality designs from other sellers who don't charge that crazy markup!!  Yes, the high end (think Mikimoto) get atmospheric in prices, but for your everyday wear pearls like she is selling you could get a much better deal.
Side note, I saw more red flags on this seller when I did a Google search and although a popular gossip site came up, there is a lot of shadiness going on.  Buyer beware.  Good luck on your search.


----------



## Litigatrix

Sonic Peaches said:


> You should NOT pay that much for Tahitian pearls- especially the quality she is selling.  I saw Elle Florence's website and she sells an "image" for sure, but the quality is the same as many sellers on Etsy.  Please support them as I know that many get their pearls from the exact same source but charge in the $100s at the most...and not $700s (red flag there - this is a very steep markup for the same stuff).  Look at some of the Hawaii-based sellers on Etsy.  I can't show specifics but a simple search should help.  I know this lady has a business to run, but the prices she charges over what the wholesale price is for Tahitian pearls from the same sources is bat-sh*t crazy.  Anyone can go on vacation to Tahiti, take photos, and claim all their pearls are "authentic" but I know you will be safe to get high quality designs from other sellers who don't charge that crazy markup!!  Yes, the high end (think Mikimoto) get atmospheric in prices, but for your everyday wear pearls like she is selling you could get a much better deal.
> Side note, I saw more red flags on this seller when I did a Google search and although a popular gossip site came up, there is a lot of shadiness going on.  Buyer beware.  Good luck on your search.



Interesting -- I would not expect to get genuine Tahitian pearls at all for $700 for a strand of round pearls... that seems extremely cheap to me?  And generally I've found that you get what you pay for.  A lot of people like Pearl Paradise for good prices on the internet.  TBH I think I would choose to buy online rather than at most retailers these days.  You just have to know where to look.


----------



## cdtracing

Litigatrix said:


> I love this necklace of natural blue south sea pearls from the remote island of Tanimbarkei. I have made a few necklaces now with this design for customers as well (although not with the blue pearls, which are very rare — I had to collect these from my supplier over a period of several months).


Gorgeous, just gorgeous!!


----------



## Litigatrix

cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous, just gorgeous!!



Thanks so much


----------



## Litigatrix

I have quite a few loose pearls in my collection and spend way too much time looking at them and thinking about them and evaluating which ones should go together in a piece . I really love this plump little pair of white south sea pearls, which I finally bit the bullet and turned into a pair of earrings this weekend!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Litigatrix said:


> I have quite a few loose pearls in my collection and spend way too much time looking at them and thinking about them and evaluating which ones should go together in a piece . I really love this plump little pair of white south sea pearls, which I finally bit the bullet and turned into a pair of earrings this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4646372
> View attachment 4646374



Lovely!!! You are so talented


----------



## Mong

Litigatrix said:


> I have quite a few loose pearls in my collection and spend way too much time looking at them and thinking about them and evaluating which ones should go together in a piece . I really love this plump little pair of white south sea pearls, which I finally bit the bullet and turned into a pair of earrings this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4646372
> View attachment 4646374


That’s so cool! How did you do it?


----------



## Litigatrix

Mong said:


> That’s so cool! How did you do it?



I own my own pearl drill  and my husband does metalwork.  I purchased the components and rubies from a supplier and sweet talked my husband into bezel setting them for me  and then half-drilled the pearls and epoxied them to the pearl peg


----------



## essiedub

Litigatrix said:


> I love this necklace of natural blue south sea pearls from the remote island of Tanimbarkei. I have made a few necklaces now with this design for customers as well (although not with the blue pearls, which are very rare — I had to collect these from my supplier over a period of several months).



Beautiful design! It’s so modern, yet classic. The different sizes really make it interesting! Thanks for posting. Headed to your shop to take a look around!


----------



## Litigatrix

essiedub said:


> Beautiful design! It’s so modern, yet classic. The different sizes really make it interesting! Thanks for posting. Headed to your shop to take a look around!


Thank you!  I have made several of this design or variations for family and need to get some listed in my shop.  I do custom work as well


----------



## Litigatrix

Today I wore my south sea keshi pearl rope, which was the first project I set out to do. I also included lots of little 14k tiny beads that give it tons of sparkle. I love the versatility of this rope — I can wear it as one long strand, double it for a choker and princess length, tie a knot in it to bunch them all up on my check, or twist it into a choker like a did today


----------



## Junkenpo

Junkenpo said:


> Aloha ladies!
> 
> I've lurked more than posted in this thread, but I wanted to share my latest acquisition... these earrings.  They are 2nd hand and were sold to me as "tahitians" but I'm not familiar enough with pearls to say if that is correct.  The settings are stamped "18k" with a © and what looks like an M or W with a slash through it.  I can't really tell.  If anyone recognizes the maker's mark, let me know.  I'm adoring the size and the color more than I thought I would. I'm usually in yellow gold, but these are awesome.



I'm quoting myself because I think I finally uncovered the who the hallmark represents. Turns out it was right in my backyard. I got a better  deal than I realized  if I'm correct.  Looks like the hallmark might be Maui Divers. They've been in business a long time. I've always walked past the store without  going in, now next time I'm near a boutique,  I'll check it out and see if I can get it verified.


----------



## KBecks

Question - do these pearls look like Mikimotos to you?  
I spied these on a secondhand site and have decided that I am not going to bid on them, so this is just an exercise in curiosity for me.  They seem to have the correct clasp.  I know next to nothing about pearls. Do they look scratched or blemished to you?  They are listed as 5mm, but 7mm wide in the listing so it's a bit confusing, too.

Anyway, I thought it would be interesting to hear from a pearl expert on this.  I am not bidding on them.  I have decided I do not need a pearl necklace now and the listing is too ambiguous for me.
https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/85310870


----------



## Litigatrix

KBecks said:


> Question - do these pearls look like Mikimotos to you?
> I spied these on a secondhand site and have decided that I am not going to bid on them, so this is just an exercise in curiosity for me.  They seem to have the correct clasp.  I know next to nothing about pearls. Do they look scratched or blemished to you?  They are listed as 5mm, but 7mm wide in the listing so it's a bit confusing, too.
> 
> Anyway, I thought it would be interesting to hear from a pearl expert on this.  I am not bidding on them.  I have decided I do not need a pearl necklace now and the listing is too ambiguous for me.
> https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/85310870


The M in the clamshell is definitely the Mikimoto maker's mark.  Usually Mikimoto pearls have a pink overtone, whereas these look more yellow to me, but maybe it's just the lighting?  It's possible it could be a genuine Mikimoto clasp that has been restrung with non-Mikimoto pearls, although I'm not sure why someone would do that (other than to pass off lower quality pearls as genuine Mikimoto).


----------



## SmokieDragon

Working on my pearl photography skills hehe


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

Loved the beautiful South Sea keshi pearl rope. It just look amazing. Certainly I would like to see more from where this piece came.


----------



## SmokieDragon

My pearls today


----------



## TXLVlove

It's been so cold the last few days I've just worn simple Akoya studs.  I did order a few replacement pearls from Wen for my multi-colored T strand. Now I just need it to warm up a bit.


----------



## essiedub

SmokieDragon said:


> My pearls today


Gorgeous ! Are they heavy on the ear?


----------



## SmokieDragon

essiedub said:


> Gorgeous ! Are they heavy on the ear?



Thanks so much! No, they're not heavy. Tho I can feel them there


----------



## SmokieDragon

So blue today hehe


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> So blue today hehe


Those blues need a love button, SD!!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Those blues need a love button, SD!!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Pearl day today - Kiki McDonough pearl drops and Tiffany PBTY bracelet, both in yellow gold.


----------



## Litigatrix

My own design — took me months to get enough of these really special blue south sea pearls for this necklace. The drop pearl in the middle is quite large and the luster has so many colors! I drilled them myself and then put the whole thing together with wire wraps. I have a few more of these now, including even more giant pearls that I need to decide what to do with


----------



## SmokieDragon

Litigatrix said:


> My own design — took me months to get enough of these really special blue south sea pearls for this necklace. The drop pearl in the middle is quite large and the luster has so many colors! I drilled them myself and then put the whole thing together with wire wraps. I have a few more of these now, including even more giant pearls that I need to decide what to do with
> 
> View attachment 4665363



Oh, I'm drooling!!! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## TXLVlove

Happy Valentines Day! Counting the minutes until our class party.  My kids are too excited to focus today.  Akoya studs and freshwater gum balls!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Happy Valentines Day! Counting the minutes until our class party.  My kids are too excited to focus today.  Akoya studs and freshwater gum balls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4665599



Lovely!!!


----------



## TXLVlove

I officially suffer from pearl shrinkage syndrome.  In the past I didn’t want pearl studs larger than 9mm...now I’m moving into the 11-12mm range.   I just purchased a pair of 11-12mm Tahitian studs because I am loving my 11-12mm gssp ones.   I asked for 18k backs and he kindly switched  them out.





gallery


----------



## TXLVlove

Super sweet eBay seller who responds quickly and does free expedited shipping. Gem-585gold


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> I officially suffer from pearl shrinkage syndrome.  In the past I didn’t want pearl studs larger than 9mm...now I’m moving into the 11-12mm range.   I just purchased a pair of 11-12mm Tahitian studs because I am loving my 11-12mm gssp ones.   I asked for 18k backs and he kindly switched  them out.
> 
> View attachment 4667056
> 
> 
> 
> gallery



Lovely!! Well, I like both big and small studs haha


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> I officially suffer from pearl shrinkage syndrome.  In the past I didn’t want pearl studs larger than 9mm...now I’m moving into the 11-12mm range.   I just purchased a pair of 11-12mm Tahitian studs because I am loving my 11-12mm gssp ones.   I asked for 18k backs and he kindly switched  them out.
> 
> View attachment 4667056
> 
> 
> 
> gallery


Just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely!! Well, I like both big and small studs haha


Me too, but now that I've been wearing the GSSP ones, I find I'm reaching for them more and more.


----------



## SmokieDragon

A Freshadama strand


----------



## TXLVlove

All I wear are school t-shirts so I’m a rumpled mess, but I wear my pearls anyway!   South sea today!


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> All I wear are school t-shirts so I’m a rumpled mess, but I wear my pearls anyway!   South sea today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669586


They look beautiful on you.


----------



## ReiChan1

Thank you to whoever recommended the pearl forum's educational content to me! After hemming and hawing for a month or two I settled for this pair of WSS gold hoops as my first pearl purchase! Absolutely floored by the luster of WSS pearls, the pictures do no justice to them in real life. Thank you so much again for your help!! Look forward to seeing (and buying!!) more Pearls


----------



## TXLVlove

ReiChan1 said:


> Thank you to whoever recommended the pearl forum's educational content to me! After hemming and hawing for a month or two I settled for this pair of WSS gold hoops as my first pearl purchase! Absolutely floored by the luster of WSS pearls, the pictures do no justice to them in real life. Thank you so much again for your help!! Look forward to seeing (and buying!!) more Pearls


They look lovely on you!  Enjoy your new treasures.


----------



## liliBuo

Hello knowledgeable ladies  I was wondering if any of you  have any experience buying from *The Pearl Source*? And how would you compare that vendor to *Pearl Paradise*?


----------



## cdtracing

liliBuo said:


> Hello knowledgeable ladies  I was wondering if any of you  have any experience buying from *The Pearl Source*? And how would you compare that vendor to *Pearl Paradise*?


I have & am happy with my purchase but I do think PP's quality is consistent & higher.  Pearls of Joy is also a reputable seller.


----------



## liliBuo

cdtracing said:


> I have & am happy with my purchase but I do think PP's quality is consistent & higher.  Pearls of Joy is also a reputable seller.



Thank you I'll definitely check pearls of joy as well!


----------



## Litigatrix

Lots of people really like Cees Van Oije who you can find on Instagram.  I think his prices tend to be better than Pearl Paradise.  But lots of people seem very happy with PP.


----------



## Litigatrix

Nothing that I’m wearing yet, but I have all these south sea beauties to make into pendants! There is one dark drop that is really fascinating to me (it’s the one on the top right). Sometimes that ring around it looks translucent and other times opaque, depending on the angle. I love interesting pearls!


----------



## cdtracing

Litigatrix said:


> Lots of people really like Cees Van Oije who you can find on Instagram.  I think his prices tend to be better than Pearl Paradise.  But lots of people seem very happy with PP.


I agree.  Cees can also be found on Facebook.  I have quite a few pieces from him & am completely thrilled.  Cees will be who I go to for my second strand of Fiji Tahitians.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Freshwater pearls and rose quartz


----------



## fendifemale

You ladies have lovely pieces. 


My only piece- Japanese Akoyas.


----------



## cdtracing

fendifemale said:


> You ladies have lovely pieces.
> View attachment 4681929
> 
> My only piece- Japanese Akoyas.


Can't go wrong with beautiful Japanese Akoya!


----------



## fendifemale

cdtracing said:


> Can't go wrong with beautiful Japanese Akoya!


Thank you so much.


----------



## TXLVlove

Question:  How do you store all your lovely Pearlie treasures?  We are remodeling our master bath and closet and I'm thinking I might want a jewelry drawer so I can see all my treasures.  Do you store your pearl necklaces in the soft bags or do you lay them out in your jewelry drawers?


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Question:  How do you store all your lovely Pearlie treasures?  We are remodeling our master bath and closet and I'm thinking I might want a jewelry drawer so I can see all my treasures.  Do you store your pearl necklaces in the soft bags or do you lay them out in your jewelry drawers?


I have several boxes/drawers for my jewelry.    At some point, I would like to remodel my closet to include drawers for my jewelry.  At this time I have several boxes with separate drawers stacked in my closet.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> I have several boxes/drawers for my jewelry.    At some point, I would like to remodel my closet to include drawers for my jewelry.  At this time I have several boxes with separate drawers stacked in my closet.


Do you keep them in the soft bags or are they lined up in the drawers?


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Question:  How do you store all your lovely Pearlie treasures?  We are remodeling our master bath and closet and I'm thinking I might want a jewelry drawer so I can see all my treasures.  Do you store your pearl necklaces in the soft bags or do you lay them out in your jewelry drawers?



I store most of my pearl necklaces in 2 Colleen's Prestige stackable jewelry boxes with transparent covers, especially those with sterling silver clasps. But not all can fit inside those 2 boxes since I have so many, LOL! The rest are kept in their Pearl Paradise boxes. For a short time, PP did soft bags and I have 1 necklace stored that way but the rest are in those boxy PP boxes


----------



## cdtracing

TXLVlove said:


> Do you keep them in the soft bags or are they lined up in the drawers?


Some are laid out separately & some are in soft pouches.  I have smaller boxes for special individual pieces as well.  Like SmokieDragon, I use the Prestige stackable boxes (I have several) & I keep some in the boxes they came in whether from PP or my jeweler.  They do stack nicely & will hold quite a bit but I want a closet large enough to have a jewelry island with drawers for jewelry organization.  Oh, a girl can dream.


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Some are laid out separately & some are in soft pouches.  I have smaller boxes for special individual pieces as well.  Like SmokieDragon, I use the Prestige stackable boxes (I have several) & I keep some in the boxes they came in whether from PP or my jeweler.  They do stack nicely & will hold quite a bit but I want a closet large enough to have a jewelry island with drawers for jewelry organization.  Oh, a girl can dream.


True!


----------



## Junkenpo

I'm not actually sure if these are pearls, but they look like they could be!  The clasp is stamped for sterling.  I like how they're linked together, all my fave beaded bracelets.


----------



## liliBuo

My Freshadama 8.5-9mm from PP they are definitely perfect for everyday wear, and I think I found a new passion for pearls! Next on my list, tahitian studs but I first need to learn more about them to choose the right pair


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

ReiChan1 said:


> Thank you to whoever recommended the pearl forum's educational content to me! After hemming and hawing for a month or two I settled for this pair of WSS gold hoops as my first pearl purchase! Absolutely floored by the luster of WSS pearls, the pictures do no justice to them in real life. Thank you so much again for your help!! Look forward to seeing (and buying!!) more Pearls


So cute! Where did you get these from? I love the hoop combo.


----------



## ReiChan1

monet_notthepainter said:


> So cute! Where did you get these from? I love the hoop combo.


Thank you so much!! I actually got them from an etsy store called "PrettyShinyJewels"  highly recommend the seller! She was able to completely customize the earrings to whatever size, shape, color, and undertone of Pearls I wanted and answered all of my (many) questions!!


----------



## ReiChan1

SmokieDragon said:


> A Freshadama strand


So so beautiful! Do you have any idea how these compare to akoya pearls? Not sure if I should splurge on hanadama/AAA akoya studs or just get a pair of freshadama...


----------



## SmokieDragon

Thanks so much!! I don’t have an Akoya strand from PP so I can’t make a direct comparison. But I think they’re supposed to be nearly comparable. I chose the Freshadama cos I want pure nacre 

These are my Hanadama studs. They are 7-7.5mm. PP had a Hanadama sale then. If not, I would probably have opted for Freshadama studs


----------



## TXLVlove

So are you wearing your pearls while you shelter at home?  I had three video conference calls yesterday and actually wore a T strand and matching earrings!  I felt a tad overdressed since we are chatting from home.  Just curious if you wear pearls with sweats, pajamas, etc?


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> So are you wearing your pearls while you shelter at home?  I had three video conference calls yesterday and actually wore a T strand and matching earrings!  I felt a tad overdressed since we are chatting from home.  Just curious if you wear pearls with sweats, pajamas, etc?



No, I haven't been wearing pearls. I have a spray which I use to clean up after my Shih Tzu and I don't want that messing with my pearls, LOL! All my con calls have been voice only - today I was literally in my PJs the whole day on my calls and working. Tomorrow, I intend to wear some gold earrings so that my ear piercings can be preserved


----------



## cdtracing

Pearls & NA jewelry today.


----------



## cdtracing

Blue Akoyas today.


----------



## PennyPurse

TXLVlove said:


> So are you wearing your pearls while you shelter at home?  I had three video conference calls yesterday and actually wore a T strand and matching earrings!  I felt a tad overdressed since we are chatting from home.  Just curious if you wear pearls with sweats, pajamas, etc?


----------



## PennyPurse

Since I am pretty casual at home, no.  But I love to wear my pearls when the occasion arises!


----------



## cdtracing

Tahitian tin cup & studs. It's 87 today.


----------



## cdtracing

WSS earrings & tin cup today.


----------



## cdtracing

So tired of this home isolation....I feel like I should be wearing an ankle monitor.  LOL  I decided to get dressed up just to hang around the house so it's Tahitian & WSS ombré strand, WSS diamond earrings & my modern version of La Peregrina....just not as large as the original.


----------



## Cool Breeze

cdtracing said:


> So tired of this home isolation....I feel like I should be wearing an ankle monitor.  LOL  I decided to get dressed up just to hang around the house so it's Tahitian & WSS ombré strand, WSS diamond earrings & my modern version of La Peregrina....just not as large as the original.
> View attachment 4709532


You have such a gorgeous collection!  Beautifully curated.


----------



## cdtracing

Sakura soufflé necklace & earrings.


----------



## cdtracing

Going for a drive with the hubby just to get out so it's a GSS & Fiji Tahitian day!!


----------



## TXLVlove

I wore Ts today as well.  We went to choose tile for our pool remodel.  We have quite a few projects about to start around the homestead!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Going for a drive with the hubby just to get out so it's a GSS & Fiji Tahitian day!!
> View attachment 4711905



Love your pearls, as always  Here in my country, we can't even drive out together.


----------



## Cool Breeze

TXLVlove said:


> I wore Ts today as well.  We went to choose tile for our pool remodel.  We have quite a few projects about to start around the homestead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711974


Gorgeous pearls.  You look beautiful wearing them!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Love your pearls, as always  Here in my country, we can't even drive out together.


That's a shame, SD.  We're not in total lockdown in the state I'm in.  People wear masks & gloves when out, are social distancing, & practicing good hygiene. Hubby is working from home so we are together all the time.  Can't really go shopping except for groceries since most stores are temporarily closed & can't go out to dinner since restaurants are only doing take out or delivery.


----------



## cdtracing

Custom pearl piece I call Kanaloa.


----------



## jessgotLoVe

i've been hanging out around TPF for a while, but had only been looking at the luxury threads! Little did I know that there's a thread for pearls! I love pearls since young age. Sharing my very humble collection of pearls here.


----------



## TXLVlove

Lovely collection.  Pearls are like designer handbags...they multiply rather quickly!


----------



## ArriagaJewelry

Beautiful work!


----------



## crystal_cat

Here's my small collection of freshwater necklaces, from left: cheap dyed potato pearls, two strands of grey toned pearls from Wen on Etsy and a tiny cream coloured strand from a local jeweller. I love them all  


Cheap dyed strand from eBay, my first pearls:


Small grey from Wen:


My newest purchase from Wen, just love the colours on this one:


The mini stand was a lovely gift from my husband:


Also a bonus, here's my carved skull pearl:
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Thank you for letting my share ☺️


----------



## cdtracing

crystal_cat said:


> Here's my small collection of freshwater necklaces, from left: cheap dyed potato pearls, two strands of grey toned pearls from Wen on Etsy and a tiny cream coloured strand from a local jeweller. I love them all
> View attachment 4719321
> 
> Cheap dyed strand from eBay, my first pearls:
> View attachment 4719324
> 
> Small grey from Wen:
> View attachment 4719326
> 
> My newest purchase from Wen, just love the colours on this one:
> View attachment 4719328
> 
> The mini stand was a lovely gift from my husband:
> View attachment 4719329
> 
> Also a bonus, here's my carved skull pearl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4719330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting my share ☺️


Nice necklaces, Crystal_cat.  Love the carved skull!  Very cool!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

has anyone ever bought from sophie billie brahe?
she has very interesting takes on pearls


----------



## cdtracing

My oldest son's birthstone is ruby & mine is pearl.  In remembrance of him, I wore these ruby, diamond, & pearl earrings along with the ruby & diamond heart pendant I got when he was born in 1982. I also wore 2 WSS pearl bracelets & my ruby & pearl Empress ring.


----------



## Cool Breeze

cdtracing said:


> My oldest son's birthstone is ruby & mine is pearl.  In remembrance of him, I wore these ruby, diamond, & pearl earrings along with the ruby & diamond heart pendant I got when he was born in 1982. I also wore 2 WSS pearl bracelets & my ruby & pearl Empress ring.
> View attachment 4728203
> View attachment 4728204
> View attachment 4728205


Another beautiful assortment!  You have excellent taste!


----------



## cdtracing

Cool Breeze said:


> Another beautiful assortment!  You have excellent taste!


Thank you, CB.  My taste is a little eclectic from classic to fun.  The earrings have always reminded me of a pair of ruby & pearl earrings Princess Diana had.  Now if I can only find a choker like this collar!! LOL


----------



## essiedub

cdtracing said:


> My oldest son's birthstone is ruby & mine is pearl.  In remembrance of him, I wore these ruby, diamond, & pearl earrings along with the ruby & diamond heart pendant I got when he was born in 1982. I also wore 2 WSS pearl bracelets & my ruby & pearl Empress ring.
> View attachment 4728203
> View attachment 4728204
> View attachment 4728205


Those are beautiful! The ruby and pearls go so well together. That ruby and pearl ring..faint..


----------



## SmokieDragon

Back to work for me with a multi-colour freshwater strand and white studs today


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Back to work for me with a multi-colour freshwater strand and white studs today


You look beautiful, SD.  Your FW strand has fabulous luster & looks great against your pink outfit!

My youngest son took me out for sushi & sake tonight.  I went dripping in pearls....Tahitian/WSS ombré strands, PP 10mm Akoya strand, 10-11mm white FW strand, white pearl drop enhancer from Sakura, Autore WSS earrings & ring, plus my 2 WSS bracelets.  I loaded them on!! LOL


----------



## shoemetheworld

So glad I found this thread! I've been lurking around this forum for a while and posting more frequently now that we're in quarantine but I've mostly been in the handbag sections.

I have quite a few pearl pieces from my mom and grandmothers. I just started buying trendier pieces lately as they've infiltrated all my favourite high street stores. Just a few strands from my mom layered over loungewear for today's wfh ootd. I might spend some time rounding up the rest of my pearls for a group shot this weekend...


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> You look beautiful, SD.  Your FW strand has fabulous luster & looks great against your pink outfit!
> 
> My youngest son took me out for sushi & sake tonight.  I went dripping in pearls....Tahitian/WSS ombré strands, PP 10mm Akoya strand, 10-11mm white FW strand, white pearl drop enhancer from Sakura, Autore WSS earrings & ring, plus my 2 WSS bracelets.  I loaded them on!! LOL
> View attachment 4730126



Thanks so much!! I got that strand from Sakura. It’s actually a bracelet and strand but I joined them together hehe

Your pearls are so beautiful!!! They all really complement each other. Just jaw-dropping!!

Ironically, I had Japanese food today too. My first in 2 months, LOL! My Tahitian strand accompanied me


----------



## Cool Breeze

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much!! I got that strand from Sakura. It’s actually a bracelet and strand but I joined them together hehe
> 
> Your pearls are so beautiful!!! They all really complement each other. Just jaw-dropping!!
> 
> Ironically, I had Japanese food today too. My first in 2 months, LOL! My Tahitian strand accompanied me


What a gorgeous strand!  Outstanding!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much!! I got that strand from Sakura. It’s actually a bracelet and strand but I joined them together hehe
> 
> Your pearls are so beautiful!!! They all really complement each other. Just jaw-dropping!!
> 
> Ironically, I had Japanese food today too. My first in 2 months, LOL! My Tahitian strand accompanied me


Beautiful T's, SD!  The colors compliment you so well!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cool Breeze said:


> What a gorgeous strand!  Outstanding!





cdtracing said:


> Beautiful T's, SD!  The colors compliment you so well!!



Thanks so much, ladies! Feels great to wear pearls again


----------



## cdtracing

Pearl, silver, & turquoise today.


----------



## shoemetheworld

My growing collection of pearls handed down to me by my mom and grandmom. Collecting a variety of pearls is definitely one of their favourite things to do and I get to benefit from it! Most of the pearls are from the Philippines and my oldest piece must be one of the seed pearls when I was still a child.

Group shot:



Some closer photos:







As I was putting some of them away, I remembered these earrings. I forgot them for the group shot!
	

		
			
		

		
	




I didn't include any of my faux pearls and trendy pieces that I purchased. I may have an inherited pearl obsession haha.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## cdtracing

Beautiful collection, shoemetheworld.


shoemetheworld said:


> My growing collection of pearls handed down to me by my mom and grandmom. Collecting a variety of pearls is definitely one of their favourite things to do and I get to benefit from it! Most of the pearls are from the Philippines and my oldest piece must be one of the seed pearls when I was still a child.
> 
> Group shot:
> View attachment 4732933
> 
> 
> Some closer photos:
> View attachment 4732934
> 
> View attachment 4732935
> View attachment 4732936
> View attachment 4732937
> 
> 
> As I was putting some of them away, I remembered these earrings. I forgot them for the group shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732939
> 
> 
> I didn't include any of my faux pearls and trendy pieces that I purchased. I may have an inherited pearl obsession haha.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## cdtracing

It's a Golden day today!


----------



## SmokieDragon

@cdtracing  it’s a golden day for me too hehe


----------



## SmokieDragon

shoemetheworld said:


> My growing collection of pearls handed down to me by my mom and grandmom. Collecting a variety of pearls is definitely one of their favourite things to do and I get to benefit from it! Most of the pearls are from the Philippines and my oldest piece must be one of the seed pearls when I was still a child.
> 
> Group shot:
> View attachment 4732933
> 
> 
> Some closer photos:
> View attachment 4732934
> 
> View attachment 4732935
> View attachment 4732936
> View attachment 4732937
> 
> 
> As I was putting some of them away, I remembered these earrings. I forgot them for the group shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732939
> 
> 
> I didn't include any of my faux pearls and trendy pieces that I purchased. I may have an inherited pearl obsession haha.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



You have a large collection indeed! It must have taken you a very long time to arrange everything so neatly for all the photos! Really appreciate the effort and thanks so much for the eye candy 

I have a pearl obsession too. Since my mom wasn't into pearls, not sure how I became this way haha


----------



## shoemetheworld

SmokieDragon said:


> You have a large collection indeed! It must have taken you a very long time to arrange everything so neatly for all the photos! Really appreciate the effort and thanks so much for the eye candy
> 
> I have a pearl obsession too. Since my mom wasn't into pearls, not sure how I became this way haha


It was a fun quarantine activity on a slow Sunday! 

I get what you mean, my mom was and is not into designer bags at all. I don't know how I got my obsession!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much!! I got that strand from Sakura. It’s actually a bracelet and strand but I joined them together hehe
> 
> Your pearls are so beautiful!!! They all really complement each other. Just jaw-dropping!!
> 
> Ironically, I had Japanese food today too. My first in 2 months, LOL! My Tahitian strand accompanied me


That strand is gorgeous.  The luster is amazing.  I was just talking to my sister in Calif. and asking her if she was wearing her pearls while sheltering at home...she replied that she was wearing a stand right now with her yoga pants!  I guess I should sport a strand or two with mine!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> That strand is gorgeous.  The luster is amazing.  I was just talking to my sister in Calif. and asking her if she was wearing her pearls while sheltering at home...she replied that she was wearing a stand right now with her yoga pants!  I guess I should sport a strand or two with mine!



Thanks so much!  Yes, I think you need pearls with your yoga outfit


----------



## cdtracing

Kojima waterfalls & WSS octopus today!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Don’t think I’ll be wearing this FW ring often in our new norm of having to sanitise hands.


----------



## MagpieInTraining

SmokieDragon said:


> Don’t think I’ll be wearing this FW ring often in our new norm of having to sanitise hands.



That is THE coolest pearl ring I’ve ever seen!


----------



## SmokieDragon

MagpieInTraining said:


> That is THE coolest pearl ring I’ve ever seen!



Thanks so much!  It took some time to decide on a setting and get it done after choosing the pearl


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Don’t think I’ll be wearing this FW ring often in our new norm of having to sanitise hands.


Love the ring, SD!!  So beautiful & unique!!  That's a treasure.


----------



## tarheelap

Renewed interest in pearls has led me to add a few pieces to my collection recently. I’m interested in your opinions about these two necklaces.

Tahitians from the pearl source:



Honora baroque strand from QVC:



It bugs me that they don’t lie flat; however, I think they were a good price.


----------



## cdtracing

Turquoise & pearls


----------



## TXLVlove

tarheelap said:


> Renewed interest in pearls has led me to add a few pieces to my collection recently. I’m interested in your opinions about these two necklaces.
> 
> Tahitians from the pearl source:
> View attachment 4744907
> 
> 
> Honora baroque strand from QVC:
> View attachment 4744908
> 
> 
> It bugs me that they don’t lie flat; however, I think they were a good price.


Both strands are lovely.  The white ones will relax.  They are freshly strung so they are tight.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Love the ring, SD!!  So beautiful & unique!!  That's a treasure.



Thanks so much! Hope one day I can wear it without worrying about sanitizer



cdtracing said:


> Turquoise & pearls



Beautiful and matches your top perfectly!


----------



## SmokieDragon

tarheelap said:


> Renewed interest in pearls has led me to add a few pieces to my collection recently. I’m interested in your opinions about these two necklaces.
> 
> Tahitians from the pearl source:
> View attachment 4744907
> 
> 
> Honora baroque strand from QVC:
> View attachment 4744908
> 
> 
> It bugs me that they don’t lie flat; however, I think they were a good price.



Both are lovely! Really love the luster on the Honora strand


----------



## cdtracing

Fun FW baroque necklace today.


----------



## Mpill

Pearl newbie here. Suddenly smitten by pearls and trying to learn. Ordered gorgeous 9-10mm white south seas studs from Pearls of Joy. Cannot get enough of these. Then ordered a single 16 inch freshwater multi strand from Pure Pearls. They’re really pretty and the luster is pretty even but the shapes are irregular. I can’t tell if I should return them or accept that pearls are an imperfect gem. Help.


----------



## cdtracing

Mpill said:


> Pearl newbie here. Suddenly smitten by pearls and trying to learn. Ordered gorgeous 9-10mm white south seas studs from Pearls of Joy. Cannot get enough of these. Then ordered a single 16 inch freshwater multi strand from Pure Pearls. They’re really pretty and the luster is pretty even but the shapes are irregular. I can’t tell if I should return them or accept that pearls are an imperfect gem. Help.



Welcome, Mpill.  Pearls are the only gems organically made by a living animal.  They come in all shapes & colors.  They are all unique in their own right & beauty.  Some people prefer only round pearls & others appreciate the unique shapes.  As newly drawn to pearls, you will have to decide what shape or shapes you prefer.  I, personally love round pearls but equally love the baroque & unique shapes like fireball or flame ball pearls.  It really depends on how much you love the pearl.  Often, baroques, keshi, & some of the freeform shapes have wonderful luster.


----------



## cdtracing

Wore my octopus statement necklace, Kanaloa, to dinner with our son & his fiancé.  Went to a really good ramen noodle Asian restaurant they found.


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> Turquoise & pearls


----------



## tuna lala

Wanted to share this Brinker & Eliza freshwater pearl necklace I bought  

What do you think? I thought the cowrie shells would be real but they are just beads so I'm not sure if I'd like to keep it


----------



## tuna lala

Have so many but these are my favorites:
1. Glass pearl hoop earrings from J. Crew - faux pearls but such a great price lol
2. Freshwater pearl black leather cord bracelet from Iridesse (now defunct pearl jewelry company used to be owned by Tiffany & Co)
3. Freshwater metallic baroque pearl earrings with metal hoops from NY brand Lizzie Fortunato

What do you guys think?


----------



## cdtracing

Today was Tahitian Day.....multi color strand & silvery pastel multi strand,


----------



## Kfka_btsea

tuna lala said:


> Have so many but these are my favorites:
> 1. Glass pearl hoop earrings from J. Crew - faux pearls but such a great price lol
> 2. Freshwater pearl black leather cord bracelet from Iridesse (now defunct pearl jewelry company used to be owned by Tiffany & Co)
> 3. Freshwater metallic baroque pearl earrings with metal hoops from NY brand Lizzie Fortunato
> 
> What do you guys think?


Love the barouque + metal hoops!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Today was Tahitian Day.....multi color strand & silvery pastel multi strand,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752709



Oooh, love everything! The luster!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Hanadama studs and a Tahitian necklace for me today


----------



## cdtracing

Beautiful, SD!!!!  Love the T's!


----------



## cdtracing

Today is Ombré Tahitians & WSS for lunch with the youngest son!


----------



## Cool Breeze

cdtracing said:


> Today was Tahitian Day.....multi color strand & silvery pastel multi strand,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752709


Too gorgeous for words!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Beautiful, SD!!!!  Love the T's!



Thanks so much!


----------



## VuittonPrince

My small collection: tabitian pearl and Russian chrome diopside ring, tahitian pearl and diamond swirl pendant,  tahitian pearl with white topaz and chrome diopside drop pendant,  freshwater pearl strands and bracelet


----------



## cdtracing

It's blue Akoyas today!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> It's blue Akoyas today!
> View attachment 4757543



That amazing luster!


----------



## cdtracing

PP Akoya necklace with my estate Ruby, Diamond, & Akoya pearl earrings for our anniversary dinner with the hubby....18 yes.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> PP Akoya necklace with my estate Ruby, Diamond, & Akoya pearl earrings for our anniversary dinner with the hubby....18 yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758758



You look beautiful!!  Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> PP Akoya necklace with my estate Ruby, Diamond, & Akoya pearl earrings for our anniversary dinner with the hubby....18 yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758758


Congratulations on 18 years!  You look lovely!


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> PP Akoya necklace with my estate Ruby, Diamond, & Akoya pearl earrings for our anniversary dinner with the hubby....18 yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758758


Fabulous. darling!


----------



## TXLVlove

I had a fireball necklace in my cart from Kongspearls on Etsy but got to thinking about some loose pearls I have from a necklace I got in Hawaii...so I decided to restring them to see if I liked them.  Well I have fallen in love again.  I think I let a bit of pearl snobbery creep in and that's why I lost my love for them.  We are now back in a relationship!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Hanadama studs and a Tahitian necklace for me today
> 
> View attachment 4753911
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753912


I can't stop looking at this gorgeous necklace.  The luster is amazing.  Is this the strand you purchased from Cees?


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> I can't stop looking at this gorgeous necklace.  The luster is amazing.  Is this the strand you purchased from Cees?



Thanks so much! Yes, this is the strand from Cees. I was in communication with him for a month and was sent pictures of many strands before he found me something that I love!


----------



## Cool Breeze

SmokieDragon said:


> Hanadama studs and a Tahitian necklace for me today
> 
> View attachment 4753911
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753912


Your necklace is divine!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cool Breeze said:


> Your necklace is divine!



Thanks so much!


----------



## cdtracing

Fun gemstone bracelets with FW button pearls today.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Fun gemstone bracelets with FW button pearls today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765327



Lovely!!


----------



## cdtracing

Kanaloa is out & about today!


----------



## rutabaga

I’ve always worn pearl studs for work but like baroque pearls for more casual/fun earrings


----------



## essiedub

cdtracing said:


> Fun FW baroque necklace today.
> View attachment 4749035


You do have the most awesome pieces! Love ❤️ the panther (?) and the green ball of emeralds(?)


----------



## cdtracing

Thanks, Essiedub!  Not emeralds, just CZ's which makes it a fun piece!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Tahitian Keshis


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Kanaloa is out & about today!
> View attachment 4767061


I saw on the "other" thread that you went to your closing...ours was a drive through, so no dress up for me!


----------



## cdtracing

Errand running & lunch with my son in pink FW drops today.  It's so hot & muggy, this was all I could do.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Errand running & lunch with my son in pink FW drops today.  It's so hot & muggy, this was all I could do.
> View attachment 4773275



So delicate and pretty! Love it!


----------



## cdtracing

Wearing Kojima Waterfalls, PP 9.5-10mm Akoyas, WSS drop pendant & WSS diamond earrings to dinner for my birthday!


----------



## limom

cdtracing said:


> Wearing Kojima Waterfalls, PP 9.5-10mm Akoyas, WSS drop pendant & WSS diamond earrings to dinner for my birthday!
> View attachment 4774439


Beautiful pearls and happy birthday!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> Wearing Kojima Waterfalls, PP 9.5-10mm Akoyas, WSS drop pendant & WSS diamond earrings to dinner for my birthday!
> View attachment 4774439


Happy Birthday! Even if you had to celebrate with a mask, your pearls sure did make a lovely statement!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Wearing Kojima Waterfalls, PP 9.5-10mm Akoyas, WSS drop pendant & WSS diamond earrings to dinner for my birthday!
> View attachment 4774439



Happy Birthday!! You look great and have a wonderful day!


----------



## Cool Breeze

cdtracing said:


> Wearing Kojima Waterfalls, PP 9.5-10mm Akoyas, WSS drop pendant & WSS diamond earrings to dinner for my birthday!
> View attachment 4774439


Happy Birthday!  You look great, as usual!!


----------



## cdtracing

Thank you, all, for the birthday wishes!  It was a great time with my hubby, youngest son, adopted brother & his wife. Oldest son & fiancé both had to work.


----------



## cdtracing

Another hot muggy day so I'm going light with carved Tahitian pendant & earrings.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Some real and faux fun... Chanel, David Webb, & Seaman Schepps


----------



## SmokieDragon

Multi-coloured Vietnamese Akoya strand


----------



## SmokieDragon

White Akoyas today


----------



## TXLVlove

We are in the middle of a heat wave so no pearls...but I might have ordered a strand of gssp! They are scheduled to arrive on Monday!


----------



## cubby

My Jewelmer rope length multicolored south sea pearl strand (pearls sized 11-13mm).


----------



## SmokieDragon

cubby said:


> My Jewelmer rope length multicolored south sea pearl strand (pearls sized 11-13mm).
> View attachment 4784576



Gorgeous!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> We are in the middle of a heat wave so no pearls...but I might have ordered a strand of gssp! They are scheduled to arrive on Monday!



Can’t wait to see your photos!


----------



## TXLVlove

cubby said:


> My Jewelmer rope length multicolored south sea pearl strand (pearls sized 11-13mm).
> View attachment 4784576


Omg!!! So beautiful.  I’m sure we would love to see neck shots! (picture of your lovely strand around your neck)


----------



## RT1

Just got this one with the loop fastener.
You can't see it from the pic, but the silver bead has tiny diamonds in rows.
looks great in the sunshine!

The double strand I inherited from my mother.
14K clasp with diamonds.


----------



## cubby

TXLVlove said:


> Omg!!! So beautiful.  I’m sure we would love to see neck shots! (picture of your lovely strand around your neck)



Wearing my necklace with Jewelmer golden south sea pearl stud earrings.


----------



## cdtracing

cubby said:


> My Jewelmer rope length multicolored south sea pearl strand (pearls sized 11-13mm).
> View attachment 4784576


WOWZA!!!!  That's spectacular!!!  I would be proud to have that necklace in my collection!!


----------



## cubby

cdtracing said:


> WOWZA!!!!  That's spectacular!!!  I would be proud to have that necklace in my collection!!



Thank you! I have been collecting Jewelmer pieces for about almost ten years now, and this is the highlight of my south sea pearl collection, although I love them all!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Multi-coloured Vietnamese Akoya strand
> 
> View attachment 4782765


The more I look at your multi color Akoya necklace, the more I want one!!!


----------



## TXLVlove

I want pretty much everything people share on this thread!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> The more I look at your multi color Akoya necklace, the more I want one!!!



Thanks so much!  I got it last year. I think you need one too! 



TXLVlove said:


> I want pretty much everything people share on this thread!



Haha! That is so true for me too


----------



## Mcandy

Just ordered from a seller in japan a 13.5 mm south sea pearls from japan. Do you think it is too big?


----------



## TXLVlove

13.5 is a nice size for SSP.  You will find as you get older you might suffer from pearl shrinkage syndrome...so with pearls, bigger is better in my opinion!


----------



## Diva_k3000

This was very emotional for me.  I grew up working class — my mom was a house cleaner, my dad was a state government employee.  We didn’t have a lot of money.

I grew became a lawyer and just bought myself my first strand of real Akoya pearls.  I loved them so much, I bought myself a pair of dangly black pearl earrings as well.  It seems shallow, but I feel extremely lucky to be able to afford all these things I couldn’t growing up.  It may be superficial, but it makes me feel successful.


----------



## TXLVlove

Diva_k3000 said:


> This was very emotional for me.  I grew up working class — my mom was a house cleaner, my dad was a state government employee.  We didn’t have a lot of money.
> 
> I grew became a lawyer and just bought myself my first strand of real Akoya pearls.  I loved them so much, I bought myself a pair of dangly black pearl earrings as well.  It seems shallow, but I feel extremely lucky to be able to afford all these things I couldn’t growing up.  It may be superficial, but it makes me feel successful.
> 
> View attachment 4791153
> View attachment 4791154
> View attachment 4791166
> 
> [/
> Your new pearls are a testament to your hard work.  Wear them with pride!  They are a lovely way to celebrate your accomplishments.


----------



## cdtracing

Diva_k3000 said:


> This was very emotional for me.  I grew up working class — my mom was a house cleaner, my dad was a state government employee.  We didn’t have a lot of money.
> 
> I grew became a lawyer and just bought myself my first strand of real Akoya pearls.  I loved them so much, I bought myself a pair of dangly black pearl earrings as well.  It seems shallow, but I feel extremely lucky to be able to afford all these things I couldn’t growing up.  It may be superficial, but it makes me feel successful.
> 
> View attachment 4791153
> View attachment 4791154
> View attachment 4791166


It's not superficial, it's a testament to your disciple, sacrifice, & hard work.  They're beautiful & look wonderl on you.  Wear them with pride!  Be assured you will want more because pearls are addictive. LOL


----------



## Diva_k3000

Thank you both so much!  It’s a beautiful symbol to me of getting to that next level.  I can’t wait for my next occasion to wear them!!



cdtracing said:


> It's not superficial, it's a testament to your disciple, sacrifice, & hard work.  They're beautiful & look wonderl on you.  Wear them with pride!  Be assured you will want more because pearls are addictive. LOL


----------



## TXLVlove

A little sunshine in my life!


----------



## TXLVlove

Diva_k3000 said:


> Thank you both so much!  It’s a beautiful symbol to me of getting to that next level.  I can’t wait for my next occasion to wear them!!


You really don’t need an occasion to wear them.  Your pearls can become your signature...heck I’m an elementary school teacher and I wear pearls every day whether to work or the grocery store!  Now it looks like  I’ll be wearing them to teach virtually from my home!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Diva_k3000 said:


> Thank you both so much!  It’s a beautiful symbol to me of getting to that next level.  I can’t wait for my next occasion to wear them!!



Congratulations! You don't need an occasion to wear them - they will look great on a day out even if you're wearing a T shirt! I try to wear my pearls regularly to work in the office


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> A little sunshine in my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791695



Lovely deep golden colour!! Is this the strand you just bought? How about a neck and ear shots (of your 2 pairs of studs)?  TIA!


----------



## RT1

TXLVlove said:


> You really don’t need an occasion to wear them.  Your pearls can become your signature...heck I’m an elementary school teacher and I wear pearls every day whether to work or the grocery store!  Now it looks like  I’ll be wearing them to teach virtually from my home!



Good on you!!!      Stay safe and I hope your school year goes well!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely deep golden colour!! Is this the strand you just bought? How about a neck and ear shots (of your 2 pairs of studs)?  TIA!


Yes, it is the new one.  I will try to get a somewhat decent shot this week!  My sister gave me the lighter studs and pendant  for my birthday a few years ago.  I wanted to try out gssp to see if I liked them.  Well obviously I do since I have since purchased a 12mm pair of studs and now this 10-12mm strand.


----------



## Diva_k3000

cdtracing said:


> It's not superficial, it's a testament to your disciple, sacrifice, & hard work.  They're beautiful & look wonderl on you.  Wear them with pride!  Be assured you will want more because pearls are addictive. LOL



You’re right.  I’m absolutely addicted.  9mm black pearl drop earrings.  They might be my new go-to earrings, as they’re not too flashy and will go with everything and be appropriate for any occasion!


----------



## Jem131

cdtracing said:


> So tired of this home isolation....I feel like I should be wearing an ankle monitor.  LOL  I decided to get dressed up just to hang around the house so it's Tahitian & WSS ombré strand, WSS diamond earrings & my modern version of La Peregrina....just not as large as the original.
> View attachment 4709532


The ankle monitor comment is hilarious and spot on. Decided I’ll wear my pearls whenever I like. Perhaps a double strand with my silky pjs tomorrow.


----------



## TXLVlove

Pearls and Netflix are a great combination!


----------



## cdtracing

Very hot & humid today.  Went to look at a few houses with the youngest son so I wore my 8-9mm green Tahitians with matching green Tahitian Tanzanite & diamond earrings.


----------



## TXLVlove

So I was inspired by cd and her lovely shot but I suck at taking pictures..here's my attempt. 12mm golden south sea pearl studs with 10-12mm baroque golden south sea strand,
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
p


----------



## Cool Breeze

cdtracing said:


> Very hot & humid today.  Went to look at a few houses with the youngest son so I wore my 8-9mm green Tahitians with matching green Tahitian Tanzanite & diamond earrings.
> View attachment 4797600


Magnificent!


----------



## Cool Breeze

TXLVlove said:


> So I was inspired by cd and her lovely shot but I suck at taking pictures..here's my attempt. 12mm golden south sea pearl studs with 10-12mm baroque golden south sea strand,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797659
> View attachment 4797663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p


Gorgeous!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Very hot & humid today.  Went to look at a few houses with the youngest son so I wore my 8-9mm green Tahitians with matching green Tahitian Tanzanite & diamond earrings.
> View attachment 4797600



Beautiful and refreshing!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> So I was inspired by cd and her lovely shot but I suck at taking pictures..here's my attempt. 12mm golden south sea pearl studs with 10-12mm baroque golden south sea strand,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797659
> View attachment 4797663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p



Beautiful pearls!


----------



## cdtracing

Brought out my golden  iridescent freeform soufflé necklace & earrings.  It's really hard to capture the colors with the camera.


----------



## RT1

cdtracing said:


> Brought out my golden  iridescent freeform soufflé necklace & earrings.  It's really hard to capture the colors with the camera.
> View attachment 4798595



That necklace is really phenomenal and gorgeous!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Thrilled with my new pearl studs - Tiffany 9.3mm in 18k white gold. They have such a gorgeous lustre.


----------



## RT1

Really Beautiful on you!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

RTone said:


> Really Beautiful on you!



Thanks!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thrilled with my new pearl studs - Tiffany 9.3mm in 18k white gold. They have such a gorgeous lustre.
> 
> View attachment 4799295



Lovely and nice to see you here!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Silver blue Akoyas earlier this week


----------



## RT1

Beautiful and Classic!


----------



## SmokieDragon

RTone said:


> Beautiful and Classic!



Thanks so much!


----------



## kipp

Hi everyone, I'm new to this thread but loving all your photos!  I would be very grateful for any information someone could provide about the customs costs of purchasing pearl jewelry overseas and bringing into the US.  I am interested in buying some Australian SS pearl earrings and would like to have an idea of what the typical "extra" costs might be (both customs and broker costs of shipper, such as DHL).  Do any of you have experiences in this regard?  Many thanks in advance!


----------



## 880

Diva_k3000 said:


> I grew became a lawyer and just bought myself my first strand of real Akoya pearls. I loved them so much, I bought myself a pair of dangly black pearl earrings as well. It seems shallow, but I feel extremely lucky to be able to afford all these things I couldn’t growing up. It may be superficial, but it makes me feel successful.


Congratulations Diva_k3000! They are very beautiful and you deserve thEm! Your family must  be so proud of you! agree with TXLVlove and Smokie Dragon and others thta you can wear them every day. Below are south sea and some citrine earrings and some fun baroque and semi baroque!
Hiya, Kipp!


----------



## kipp

Back at ya @880!  Your pearls are beautiful!


----------



## 880

Thanks so much Kipp. Forgot to mention, I was recently charged 660usd customs on a 6600 purchase from Japan via DHL, but it was a bag, not jewelry. No idea if it’s different Bc different category.  But on another 4K purchase (from Japan) nothing. Both DHL. In the past, items were sent via EMS, no customs fee. also, I finally got the Belperron book. Hugs


----------



## kipp

880 said:


> Thanks so much Kipp. Forgot to mention, I was recently charged 660usd customs on a 6600 purchase from Japan via DHL, but it was a bag, not jewelry. No idea if it’s different Bc different category.  But on another 4K purchase (from Japan) nothing. Both DHL. In the past, items were sent via EMS, no customs fee. also, I finally got the Belperron book. Hugs


Thanks so much for this information, @880!  Enjoy the Belperron book!


----------



## cdtracing

Fun FW torsade with sterling panther clasp.


----------



## RT1

cdtracing said:


> Fun FW torsade with sterling panther clasp.
> View attachment 4804569


Superb!!!


----------



## essiedub

Diva_k3000 said:


> This was very emotional for me.  I grew up working class — my mom was a house cleaner, my dad was a state government employee.  We didn’t have a lot of money.
> 
> I grew became a lawyer and just bought myself my first strand of real Akoya pearls.  I loved them so much, I bought myself a pair of dangly black pearl earrings as well.  It seems shallow, but I feel extremely lucky to be able to afford all these things I couldn’t growing up.  It may be superficial, but it makes me feel successful.
> 
> View attachment 4791153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791154
> View attachment 4791166



Splendid. Good for you! You are a success story! Education is everything.


----------



## essiedub

cdtracing said:


> Fun FW torsade with sterling panther clasp.
> View attachment 4804569


Dang that’s awesome! I covet. Really. A lot. You do have the most sensational pieces!


----------



## udalrike

Hello Ladies, you have wonderful pearls! I discovered them for me lately again and really like this stack:


----------



## udalrike

Here


----------



## udalrike

Cdtracing, it seems that we share the same love for a special animal... Love yours!


----------



## udalrike

This


----------



## udalrike

Too little?


----------



## udalrike

One picture in sunlight


----------



## TXLVlove

For customs, there’s a limit you have to reach before they charge you.  Otherwise you don’t have to pay anything.  I’ve purchased quite a few things overseas and the items quickly move through customs.  The seller will send you a tracking number so you can track the progress.I’m actually awaiting a purse from Japan that should be here shortly.  My golden south sea pearl strand arrived from China quickly and zoomed through customs no problem.


----------



## TXLVlove

udalrike said:


> One picture in sunlight
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814808


I love your circle Tahitians.  Super cute with the tentacle bracelet!


----------



## RT1

udalrike said:


> One picture in sunlight
> 
> View attachment 4814808



Absolutely Beautiful!!!


----------



## RT1

udalrike said:


> Too little?
> 
> View attachment 4814807



What an amazing bracelet.   
Can you provide more information on this, please?


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, TXLVlove and RTone!
RTone, I pm you.


----------



## udalrike

I did not read the whole thread yet, but I saw that you have great necklaces, THLVlove!


----------



## udalrike

The octupus is made of silver and his eyes are garnets. I have a ring and a pendant also.


----------



## SmokieDragon

udalrike said:


> One picture in sunlight
> 
> View attachment 4814808



Lovely!!!


----------



## RT1

udalrike said:


> One picture in sunlight
> 
> View attachment 4814808



This picture is just phenomenally gorgeous!     
What a great selection of beautiful pearls.


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> This
> 
> View attachment 4814804


Oh, Uli, I love your Tahitian bracelets but your octopus bracelet is AMAZING!!!  I'm in love with it!!!


----------



## topcrickets

[QUOTE =“ SmokieDragon，帖子：33946215，成员：515925”]
银蓝色Akoyas本周初[ATTACH = full] 4799429 [/ ATTACH]
[/引用]
I like white pearls. Your necklace is very beautiful！


----------



## SmokieDragon

topcrickets said:


> [QUOTE =“ SmokieDragon，帖子：33946215，成员：515925”]
> 银蓝色Akoyas本周初[ATTACH = full] 4799429 [/ ATTACH]
> [/引用]
> I like white pearls. Your necklace is very beautiful！



Thanks so much!


----------



## 880

Udalrike, I love your octopus bracelet! And, the little frogs in the pearl bracelets  

Semi baroque necklace


----------



## RT1

880 said:


> Udalrike, I love your octopus bracelet! And, the little frogs in the pearl bracelets
> 
> Semi baroque necklace
> View attachment 4816322


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## udalrike

880, what a great necklace!

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## udalrike

Here you can see the little frogs and others. I know that frogs don't live in the sea, but at least in water...


----------



## 880

Comfortably Numb said:


> Some real and faux fun... Chanel, David Webb, & Seaman Schepps


Love love all of this! 

CD tracing, love your birthday waterfalls and Kanaloa necklaces. . . And your ruby earrings and. . .  

Rtone, my friend. the strand with the loop closure is so rock star! Love the pearls from your mother too 

smokie dragon, adore the colors you picked for your Tahitian strand and love your gorgeous ring!

cubby, your jewelmar multicolor is so beautiful and I love the champagne hues!

kipp, hope to see your strand when you get it!

udalrike, is the gold bracelet, nestled with the pearls and frogs, a giraffe? Love it! And the watch below, how cool!

thank you Rtone, etudes, udalrike, CD tracing, comfortably numb and kipp!


----------



## udalrike

Saw that on etsy. A watch with floating pearls....





						Honora Watch With Floating Cultured Freshwater Pearls Mother - Etsy
					

Vintage this Honora stainless steel watch With Blue gray Pearl Bezel and Mother of Pearl Face marries contemporary accents and a classic silhouette to create its graceful but Fashionable design. Almost new with little to no signs of Ware. Original Black leather Strap new Battery cleaned and ready to




					www.etsy.com


----------



## SmokieDragon

880 said:


> Love love all of this!
> smokie dragon, adore the colors you picked for your Tahitian strand and love your gorgeous ring!



Thanks so much!


----------



## udalrike

880, the gold bracelet is the tentacle of an octopus. It is made of brass. The seller had a silver one too. But I like the gold colour better.


----------



## udalrike

Thanks!


----------



## RT1

udalrike said:


> 880, the gold bracelet is the tentacle of an octopus. It is made of brass. The seller had a silver one too. But I like the gold colour better.


Did it come from the same Etsy shop as the Octopus bracelet?


----------



## udalrike

It is from linenjewelryshop on etsy.


----------



## RT1

udalrike said:


> It is from linenjewelryshop on etsy.


Thank you, my friend.     
I will check it out, for sure.


----------



## 880

[


Comfortably Numb said:


> Some real and faux fun... Chanel, David Webb, & Seaman Schepps
> 
> View attachment 4779376


Comfortably Numb, if you happen to remember, could you pls share the season or any info on your Chanel brooch? i love everything about it and am searching on various sites. of course, I love the entire set and the way you curated all of it together!  thanks so much!


----------



## 880

sorry, duplicate post


----------



## udalrike

Obviously le denier cri


----------



## udalrike

What do you think?


----------



## RT1

Really cute and stylish is my opinion!  

I sure wish I could read the German language!


----------



## cdtracing

new addition.....Tahitian Maki pearl pendant.


----------



## SmokieDragon

udalrike said:


> Obviously le denier cri
> 
> View attachment 4817912


No, just no haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> new addition.....Tahitian Maki pearl pendant.



Gorgeous !! Did you get this from Cees? It’s so unique!! We need a neck shot. Thanks in advance


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Gorgeous !! Did you get this from Cees? It’s so unique!! We need a neck shot. Thanks in advance


No, I got it from Oceancove.  She's the one who does the abalone mosaic inlay & gold.  She's on Etsy, Instagram, & Pearl Guide.


----------



## RT1

udalrike said:


> Too little?
> 
> View attachment 4814807



Look what arrived by DHL today!      

Thank you so much for all your information and help, my friend!


----------



## TXLVlove

cdtracing said:


> new addition.....Tahitian Maki pearl pendant.
> View attachment 4818104
> View attachment 4818105





cdtracing said:


> new addition.....Tahitian Maki pearl pendant.
> View attachment 4818104
> View attachment 4818105


That is unique and beautiful.  You have the best taste and collection of pearls!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> That is unique and beautiful.  You have the best taste and collection of pearls!



So true!! @cdtracing, you are also my pearl queen


----------



## cdtracing

Thank you, TXL & SD!  Y'all are so sweet to say so!!


----------



## cdtracing

Dinner with a friend....


----------



## TXLVlove

Tahitian Tuesday!  Week two of remote teaching.


----------



## SmokieDragon

A light pink Keshi FW strand today


----------



## RT1

SmokieDragon said:


> A light pink Keshi FW strand today
> 
> View attachment 4821901


Absolutely breathtaking!     
Love your pearls!


----------



## RT1

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4821877
> 
> Tahitian Tuesday!  Week two of remote teaching.


You look elegant in your pearls!


----------



## SmokieDragon

RTone said:


> Absolutely breathtaking!
> Love your pearls!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Cool Breeze

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4821877
> 
> Tahitian Tuesday!  Week two of remote teaching.


Beautiful necklace and earrings.  The colors work so well with your top.  Very chic!


----------



## udalrike

RTone,  great octopus bangle!
Cdtracing, Wow!
Beautiful colors, Smokiedragon!


----------



## udalrike

TXLVlove, wonderful Tahitians!


----------



## udalrike

I made this bracelet with different pearls.


----------



## SmokieDragon

udalrike said:


> Beautiful colors, Smokiedragon!




Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

udalrike said:


> I made this bracelet with different pearls.



Lovely work and pearls!! Is that another octopus bracelet?


----------



## udalrike

SmokieDragon, thanks! 
I showed this one already.  Love to wear it.


----------



## udalrike

Also wear these 2 bracelets together often. I wonder if it would be nice to combine the pearls and the moonstones in one bracelet?


----------



## udalrike

Ok, I tried...


----------



## udalrike

I hope you don´t mind the many pictures, but as you are jewelry lovers, I don´t think so


----------



## udalrike

Mixed:


----------



## udalrike

Pearls and a Guatemalan jade bangle


----------



## udalrike

And the mixed bracelet. I can't capture the glow of the moonstones.


----------



## SmokieDragon

udalrike said:


> Mixed:
> 
> View attachment 4823628



Excellent!! Are there any leftover pearls or moonstones?


----------



## SmokieDragon

udalrike said:


> Pearls and a Guatemalan jade bangle
> 
> View attachment 4823635
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823636



Oh I love your Guatemalan jadeite bangle!! I have 2 blue Guatemalan pieces - a doughnut and a bead but no bangle so now I can look at yours and smile away


----------



## udalrike

Actually there are leftovers, Smokiedragon...


----------



## udalrike

You may try to combine your jade jewelry with your pearls!? Thank you, Smokiedragon!


----------



## RT1

udalrike said:


> You may try to combine your jade jewelry with your pearls!? Thank you, Smokiedragon!



Absolutely LOVE all your pictures!


----------



## 880

@udalrike, you are so talented! Adore the pics!


----------



## cdtracing

Today, I wore my gumball size pastel Tahitian.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Today, I wore my gumball size pastel Tahitian.
> View attachment 4824292



Beautiful


----------



## RT1

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful


I will totally agree with this statement!


----------



## Cool Breeze

cdtracing said:


> Today, I wore my gumball size pastel Tahitian.
> View attachment 4824292


Simply amazing!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## udalrike

Today


----------



## SmokieDragon

udalrike said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 4825385



Lovely Tahitians and earrings!


----------



## RT1

udalrike said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 4825385


This is so gorgeous on you.   
I love everything you are wearing.
The earrings are so perfect.


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 4825385


Awesome look, Uli!


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Smokiedragon, RTone and Cdtracing! Actually I love that look very much. Also like the almost white Tahitians.


----------



## udalrike

Right hand today


----------



## udalrike

I don't know if I ever will have such wonderful necklaces like some of you pearl queens possess.....


----------



## udalrike

I like the paintings of John Waterhouse. 
One with pearls:


----------



## udalrike

And I got this bangle yesterday. It is the Lady of Shalott. Love it and it goes well with pearls in my opinion.


----------



## udalrike

Here the whole picture


----------



## udalrike

So quiet here... Always hoping for pearl pictures...


----------



## udalrike

I tried Wen pearls and got some pearls and 2 shells. Made this bracelet :


----------



## udalrike

Tahitian shell:


----------



## udalrike

The colors


----------



## RT1

Really beautiful designs.


----------



## cdtracing

I wore these yesterday.  Light GSS with white seed pearls I had forgotten I had.  Glad I rediscovered it!


----------



## cdtracing

I also wore these carved Tahitians the other day.


----------



## RT1

So beautiful on you!!!


----------



## cdtracing

I'm trying to teach myself to like coral colors so I wore this top with Kojima waterfall, rose quartz & coral bead necklaces, & a tassel enhancer with rainbow baroque edison pearl.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Freshadamas today


----------



## misstrine85

Simple for the first day of autumn ❤️


----------



## udalrike

Cdtracing, at least you taught me to like corals...


----------



## udalrike

Made these earrings from carved coral beads and Tahitians :


----------



## udalrike

Here:


----------



## udalrike

And I made a colourful bracelet:


----------



## udalrike

Your Freshadamas have a great luster, Smokiedragon!


----------



## SmokieDragon

udalrike said:


> Made these earrings from carved coral beads and Tahitians
> 
> View attachment 4834669
> 
> 
> And I made a colourful bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 4834670



Lovely!! Just curious, did you also carve the corals? They're beautiful! I think you have great ideas and talent


----------



## SmokieDragon

udalrike said:


> Your Freshadamas have a great luster, Smokiedragon!



Thanks so much! I got them earlier this year on sale  Really happy about it


----------



## udalrike

You give me too much credit, Smokiedragon!
No, I did not carve them myself. Bought them in a local shop. Thank you!
Do you combine Jade and pearls?


----------



## udalrike

You have great pearls, Smokiedragon! I remember some Edison ones...


----------



## udalrike

Some would say too much...


----------



## udalrike

I admire the ones here who knot their necklaces. I am lazy. Just took an elastic cord and it worked out well


----------



## udalrike

Like here


----------



## RT1

udalrike said:


> You have great pearls, Smokiedragon! I remember some Edison ones...
> 
> View attachment 4835061


Fantastic picture!!!!


----------



## 880

udalrike said:


> Do you combine Jade and pearls?


I have a pic of a necklace somewhere. Not fancy jade or pearls though . . . Just something fun!
here you go dear RT! Hugs


----------



## RT1

880 said:


> I have a pic of a necklace somewhere. Not fancy jade or pearls . . .


Please post a picture if you can find it, my friend.    
I'd love to see it!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, RT1! Wow, 880 that is a gorgeous necklace!


----------



## 880

Thank you RT1,  udalrike! It’s from a long time ago, and a friend of a friend was designing jewelry and sourcing inexpensive freshwater pearls and combining them with chunky bits and pieces she salvaged from vintage or collectedI think it was maybe 35 or 45 usd. hugs


----------



## udalrike

I don't think that the price really matters. It is the way you wear it and the way you express that you like it.. I really like that one, 880!


----------



## udalrike

Two more pictures. If you make the necklace the unorthodox way, it is very easy to wear it on the arm too...


----------



## 880

udalrike said:


> Two more pictures. If you make the necklace the unorthodox way, it is very easy to wear it on the arm too...
> 
> View attachment 4835137
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835138



love love the bold exuberance of this! Hugs


----------



## dmitchell15

udalrike said:


> Too little?
> 
> View attachment 4814807



Can you please share where this bracelet is from? It's so awesome!


----------



## RT1

udalrike said:


> Two more pictures. If you make the necklace the unorthodox way, it is very easy to wear it on the arm too...
> 
> View attachment 4835137
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835138


Beautiful!
I love you sense of style!   
You have immaculate taste in jewelry!


----------



## SmokieDragon

880 said:


> I have a pic of a necklace somewhere. Not fancy jade or pearls though . . . Just something fun!
> here you go dear RT! Hugs
> 
> View attachment 4835078



This is truly amazing!


----------



## SmokieDragon

udalrike said:


> You give me too much credit, Smokiedragon!
> No, I did not carve them myself. Bought them in a local shop. Thank you!
> Do you combine Jade and pearls?
> 
> You have great pearls, Smokiedragon! I remember some Edison ones...



I haven't made anything permanent with jade and pearls. I have strung a white pearl necklace with sterling silver orbital clasps at one end and gold lobster clasps at the other end for putting pendants - that's how I combine my jade with pearls in a non-permanent way 

Yes, I have a humongous white Edison necklace which I haven't worn in a while! Been thinking of them the past few days, ironically. During the lockdown, I also bought multi-coloured Edisons but my hands were so cracked from all the sanitiser I was using that I couldn't string them. Now that I've recovered, I've been lazy. I need to string them 

You have lovely pearls too and you wear them well


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, 880, Rt1 and Smokiedragon!


----------



## udalrike

If you have time, Smokiedragon, can you show the necklace again?


----------



## udalrike

Pearls, Jade and a coral bead:


----------



## cdtracing

Love that carved coral bead, Uli!!


----------



## 880

SmokieDragon said:


> also bought multi-coloured Edisons but my hands were so cracked from all the sanitiser I was using that I couldn't string them. Now that I've recovered, I've been lazy. I need to string them


Cannot wait to see When you string them!!!!! 
@udalrike, love the elegant colors of the string above with the Surprise size and carving on the cool coral bead!


----------



## cdtracing

Today it's green Tahitians, white Akoya, & gem grade FW rope doubled!


----------



## udalrike

880 and Cdtracing, thank you! 
Cdtracing, you look soooooo elegant!


----------



## udalrike

Today some stones from the Danish shore and pearls.


----------



## udalrike

The other side


----------



## udalrike

And:


----------



## 880

cdtracing said:


> Today it's green Tahitians, white Akoya, & gem grade FW rope doubled!
> View attachment 4836576


Love the mix of color and lengths and the luster! Gorgeous!


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Today it's green Tahitians, white Akoya, & gem grade FW rope doubled!
> View attachment 4836576



Breathtaking and great colour coordination


----------



## SmokieDragon

udalrike said:


> If you have time, Smokiedragon, can you show the necklace again?



During the weekend


----------



## cdtracing

House hunting with my son wearing blue & white Akoyas & blue Akoya & white FW earrings I made.  Wasn't paying attention to how wonky my sundress was when I took the pic. LOL  Looks like it's falling off on one side.


----------



## 880

udalrike said:


> The other side
> 
> View attachment 4836772


Love the dull stones against the lustrous pearls ! Keep coming back to this pic 
@SmokieDragon, just googled Edison pearls and cannot wait to see yours!
@cdtracing, the dress looks good too! Good luck house hunting with DS!


----------



## udalrike

Still lives today


----------



## udalrike

Oyster from France


----------



## udalrike

In fact the first oyster I ever ate in my life....


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> House hunting with my son wearing blue & white Akoyas & blue Akoya & white FW earrings I made.  Wasn't paying attention to how wonky my sundress was when I took the pic. LOL  Looks like it's falling off on one side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837278



Outstanding!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

udalrike said:


> Still lives today
> 
> View attachment 4837893
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837894



Lovely Tahitians


----------



## udalrike

Three Tahitians from druzydesign


----------



## udalrike

The shirt looks much more worn like it is in real life and the pearls lost their shine


----------



## udalrike

Seller´s pic


----------



## udalrike

Do you like this better?


----------



## SmokieDragon

udalrike said:


> Do you like this better?
> 
> View attachment 4839036



I reckon you can layer the Tahitians with this one  I prefer the all-Tahitian one


----------



## SmokieDragon

Here’s my strung white Edison and my unstrung multi-coloured Edison strands. The white one is 11.5-13.6 mm while the multi-coloured one is 9-12 mm


----------



## udalrike

SmokieDragon, thanks for your opinion!
Your pearl necklaces are stunning! Can't decide which one I love more. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## SmokieDragon

udalrike said:


> SmokieDragon, thanks for your opinion!
> Your pearl necklaces are stunning! Can't decide which one I love more. Thanks for the pictures!



You're very welcome and thanks too!


----------



## RT1

SmokieDragon said:


> Here’s my strung white Edison and my unstrung multi-coloured Edison strands. The white one is 11.5-13.6 mm while the multi-coloured one is 9-12 mm
> 
> View attachment 4839191
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839192


Both strands are to die for.     
Beyond gorgeous pictures.


----------



## udalrike

Better pictures of the white Edison, yellow South sea and Tahitian


----------



## SmokieDragon

RT1 said:


> Both strands are to die for.
> Beyond gorgeous pictures.



Thanks so much!


----------



## udalrike

SmokieDragon, did you propose wearing the pearls like that?


----------



## udalrike

This way


----------



## udalrike

Or:


----------



## udalrike

I ask everyone for their opinion, please.


----------



## SmokieDragon

udalrike said:


> Or:
> 
> View attachment 4840050
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840051



This looks better than the previous arrangement (thought the previous one is what I meant before seeing this combination)


----------



## udalrike

Thanks a lot Smokiedragon! Do you think it is better to wear them together or alone?


----------



## SmokieDragon

udalrike said:


> Thanks a lot Smokiedragon! Do you think it is better to wear them together or alone?



I think they look better together


----------



## 880

SmokieDragon said:


> I think they look better together


+1! @udalrike, I love them closer together In the second pic! If they’re further apart, I now look for your stones, carved coral or shiny silver beads  
@SmokieDragon, thank you for posting pics of your two Edison strands! Love the color and luster of both of them! Hope your hands aren’t too chapped from hand sanitizer to finish your plans for them!


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, dear Smokiedragon and 880 for your comments!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Golden South Sea Pearl necklace today


----------



## SmokieDragon

880 said:


> @SmokieDragon, thank you for posting pics of your two Edison strands! Love the color and luster of both of them! Hope your hands aren’t too chapped from hand sanitizer to finish your plans for them!



Thanks so much! Hope my hands can be up to the task too!


----------



## udalrike

Wow!! Smokiedragon, I LOVE your necklace! Just wonderful!


----------



## SmokieDragon

udalrike said:


> Wow!! Smokiedragon, I LOVE your necklace! Just wonderful!



Thanks so much!


----------



## udalrike

Got a necklace from Sakura today.


----------



## RT1

Love your sense of fashion and pearls.    
You really know how to wear the very Best!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, RT1!  And thanks to the one that proposed Sakura too!


----------



## SmokieDragon

udalrike said:


> Got a necklace from Sakura today.
> 
> View attachment 4841905
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841906
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841907



Looks great on its own and beautiful on you!


----------



## essiedub

udalrike said:


> Pearls, Jade and a coral bead:
> 
> View attachment 4836163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836164
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836165


This is such an unexpected combination! Absolutely smashing.  And then to pair with the golden pearls...love it!


----------



## essiedub

udalrike said:


> Better pictures of the white Edison, yellow South sea and Tahitian
> 
> View attachment 4839945
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839946


I really like the 3 different colors. It really modernizes the look.  Sorry to be thick..why is Edison called that?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Golden and white South Sea Pearls today


----------



## RT1

Love this....really gorgeous on you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

RT1 said:


> Love this....really gorgeous on you!



Thanks so much!


----------



## udalrike

Thank you , SmokieDragon and essiedub!
Here is an explanation of the name "Edison pearls" :








						Discover the Unique History of Edison Pearls
					

Edison pearls are the result of many years of experimentation and perfection of the cultivating technique – a significant achievement for the cultured pearl industry. But what makes Edison pearls different than other farmed pearls? Edison pearls are almost perfectly round, they come in sizes of...



					timelesspearl.com


----------



## udalrike

SmokieDragon, I love your stack!! 
And the SouthSea pearls are fabulous!


----------



## udalrike

Made this necklace today from Tahitians, SouthSea pearls, dark and white Edison pearls.


----------



## udalrike

Great idea to wear a mask, Smokiedragon!


----------



## udalrike

Edison too:


----------



## udalrike

The necklace again


----------



## SmokieDragon

udalrike said:


> SmokieDragon, I love your stack!!
> And the SouthSea pearls are fabulous!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

udalrike said:


> Made this necklace today from Tahitians, SouthSea pearls, dark and white Edison pearls.
> 
> View attachment 4844834
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844835



Looking fab!! You have a lot of ideas and a wonderful supply of pearls!


----------



## udalrike

SmokieDragon, thank you!
Today I needed some color.


----------



## udalrike

And


----------



## udalrike

A question : Did anyone buy from AlohaPearlsHawaii?


----------



## SmokieDragon

udalrike said:


> A question : Did anyone buy from AlohaPearlsHawaii?



Love your new bracelets!  Yes, I have bought from that shop before - I bought 8mm Tahitian studs and a 3-pearl Tahitian necklace similar to the one you have in your post above. Great luster for the pearls but packaging could have been better. One of the earring posts was slightly bent but you know what, it's held up more than 2 years later


----------



## efleon

Hi Ladies,
I can’t believe it but I’m just discovering Edison pearls. I heard you all talking about them but it never clicked until now.
I am wondering where you buy yours?
Specifically, I’m interested in loose pearls with the idea being I learn how to string them.
All advice welcome.
TIA!


----------



## SmokieDragon

efleon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I can’t believe it but I’m just discovering Edison pearls. I heard you all talking about them but it never clicked until now.
> I am wondering where you buy yours?
> Specifically, I’m interested in loose pearls with the idea being I learn how to string them.
> All advice welcome.
> TIA!



I bought my recent multi-coloured Edison strand from Fandapearl on Etsy. I think you can also check out Kongspearl, also on Etsy. 

You can buy a starter kit for stringing from Patricia Saab on Etsy - basically, we use a thread called Beaders' Secret which is easier to manage and knot than silk. You can find it here: https://www.etsy.com/listing/560521...er-kit-stringing?ref=shop_home_active_1&crt=1

You can learn how to string by following the steps here - they are also using Beaders' Secret here: https://www.pearl-guide.com/forum/s...inging-Pearls-on-Beader-s-Secret-or-Power-Pro

That's how I learned how to string pearls


----------



## efleon

SmokieDragon said:


> I bought my recent multi-coloured Edison strand from Fandapearl on Etsy. I think you can also check out Kongspearl, also on Etsy.
> 
> You can buy a starter kit for stringing from Patricia Saab on Etsy - basically, we use a thread called Beaders' Secret which is easier to manage and knot than silk. You can find it here: https://www.etsy.com/listing/560521...er-kit-stringing?ref=shop_home_active_1&crt=1
> 
> You can learn how to string by following the steps here - they are also using Beaders' Secret here: https://www.pearl-guide.com/forum/s...inging-Pearls-on-Beader-s-Secret-or-Power-Pro
> 
> That's how I learned how to string pearls


Thank you so much smokiedragon!!!
This is exactly the push in the right direction I needed.
PS-I drool over all your pearls ❤️


----------



## TXLVlove

All this Tahitian talk had me looking this morning.  Offered a low amount and it was accepted....so these cute circle t's are on their way to the USA!  8-11mm. I love the colors in the circle t's.  This is my 4th strand of Tahitians and they are all different. I plan to restring them with an orbit clasp and maybe a lighter color thread.  Fun times ahead!


----------



## TXLVlove

efleon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I can’t believe it but I’m just discovering Edison pearls. I heard you all talking about them but it never clicked until now.
> I am wondering where you buy yours?
> Specifically, I’m interested in loose pearls with the idea being I learn how to string them.
> All advice welcome.
> TIA!


I have purchased a few strands of Edison pearls from Fanta pearl as well.


----------



## udalrike

TXLVlove, I don't know why but I love these kind of Tahitians most. Great necklace!


----------



## udalrike

Some Tahitian colors


----------



## udalrike

And


----------



## udalrike

You can see that I am fond of them


----------



## udalrike

SmokieDragon, thanks for your answer. I bought some pearls from AlohaPearlsHawaii and told them a few minutes after buying that the address was wrong as etsy remembered the address of a friend. They did not answer and I asked them once again. No answer. So I hope that my friend doesn't have to go to the customs.


----------



## udalrike

Efleon, I bought from wenpearls on etsy too and was very content.


----------



## SmokieDragon

efleon said:


> Thank you so much smokiedragon!!!
> This is exactly the push in the right direction I needed.
> PS-I drool over all your pearls ❤



Thanks so much and you're very welcome! Thanks to @TXLVlove for showing me the ropes so that I can pass the knowledge on as well


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> All this Tahitian talk had me looking this morning.  Offered a low amount and it was accepted....so these cute circle t's are on their way to the USA!  8-11mm. I love the colors in the circle t's.  This is my 4th strand of Tahitians and they are all different. I plan to restring them with an orbit clasp and maybe a lighter color thread.  Fun times ahead!
> 
> View attachment 4847006



Beautiful colours!


----------



## SmokieDragon

udalrike said:


> SmokieDragon, thanks for your answer. I bought some pearls from AlohaPearlsHawaii and told them a few minutes after buying that the address was wrong as etsy remembered the address of a friend. They did not answer and I asked them once again. No answer. So I hope that my friend doesn't have to go to the customs.



I guess you have no choice but to keep messaging them. Is your friend in the same country as you?


----------



## SmokieDragon

udalrike said:


> You can see that I am fond of them
> 
> View attachment 4847696



This is a beautiful combination of colours!


----------



## Cool Breeze

SmokieDragon said:


> Golden and white South Sea Pearls today
> 
> View attachment 4843711
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843712
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843713


Beautiful set!  You look amazing!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cool Breeze said:


> Beautiful set!  You look amazing!



thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Tahitian strand today


----------



## udalrike

Wonderful dark pearls, Smokiedragon!


----------



## udalrike

I made a fun necklace today


----------



## udalrike

Too late. The package is already on its way. Yes, my friend lives in my country.


----------



## RT1

udalrike said:


> I made a fun necklace today
> 
> View attachment 4848682
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848683
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848684


Really gorgeous, my friend.   

You are very talented, indeed.


----------



## SmokieDragon

udalrike said:


> Wonderful dark pearls, Smokiedragon!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

udalrike said:


> I made a fun necklace today
> 
> View attachment 4848682
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848683
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848684



Wow, lovely blending and colours!


----------



## cdtracing

Tahitians yesterday.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Tahitians yesterday.
> View attachment 4849650



Beautiful


----------



## TXLVlove

So my circle Ts arrived today. I’m not too impressed.  I guess I  suffer from Pearl shrinkage syndrome since they seem way too small for me.  8-11mm whereas my sweet spot is 11-13mm!


----------



## fendifemale

Hey, I found a throwback pic on my Facebook memories timeline. Back in my teller days . This waa the 1st strand that I gifted myself.


----------



## RT1

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4850647
> 
> Hey, I found a throwback pic on my Facebook memories timeline. Back in my teller days . This waa the 1st strand that I gifted myself.


Beautiful photo!


----------



## SmokieDragon

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4850647
> 
> Hey, I found a throwback pic on my Facebook memories timeline. Back in my teller days . This waa the 1st strand that I gifted myself.



Incredible luster!


----------



## fendifemale

RT1 said:


> Beautiful photo!


Thank you so much RT1!♡


----------



## fendifemale

SmokieDragon said:


> Incredible luster!


Thank you SmokieDragon! I called them my Big 30 milestone. Lol.


----------



## 880

Jeweler restrung semi baroque with flexible wg chain with an extra extension for longer, Belperron earrings, IWC watch


----------



## TXLVlove

Multicolor Edisons today


----------



## RT1

880 said:


> Jeweler restrung semi baroque with flexible wg chain with an extra extension for longer, Belperron earrings, IWC watch
> View attachment 4851356
> View attachment 4851429


Really beautiful!


----------



## RT1

TXLVlove said:


> Multicolor Edisons today
> View attachment 4851455


I love these!


----------



## 880

RT1 said:


> Really beautiful!


Thank you! Hugs!


----------



## TXLVlove

My new baby Ts


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> My new baby Ts
> 
> View attachment 4852036



They are lovely!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> They are lovely!


Thx SD!   I’m warming up to them.


----------



## RT1

SmokieDragon said:


> They are lovely!


WOW, I’ll say they are!!!


----------



## TXLVlove

RT1 said:


> WOW, I’ll say they are!!!


Thanks RT1.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you! 880, what a gorgeous necklace! TXLVlove, did you try to wear your new Tahitians as a bracelet? Would look great too.


----------



## udalrike

New combinations and pearls with a jade crocodile.


----------



## 880

udalrike said:


> New combinations and pearls with a jade crocodile.
> 
> View attachment 4852881
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852882
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852883


thanks so much! I adore the crocodile Above  love the combinations of color and texture and the pendant layering underneath! Is that a whale a few steps to the right? You’ve made me appreciate the difference in luster (and in warm and cool tones juxtaposed together) from smooth stone, pearl luster, cool metals and even the colored cords of the layered pieces. Its like ive learned to look at things differently bc of your choices. Thank you so much!


----------



## TXLVlove

udalrike said:


> Thank you! 880, what a gorgeous necklace! TXLVlove, did you try to wear your new Tahitians as a bracelet? Would look great too.


Yes I did!  Could be an option for weekends.


----------



## fendifemale

TXLVlove said:


> My new baby Ts
> 
> View attachment 4852036


Those are GORGEOUS!


----------



## TXLVlove

fendifemale said:


> Those are GORGEOUS!


Thank you!   A’yall are so kind.


----------



## udalrike

880, thanks so much. I am glad that I inspired you.
Today:


----------



## udalrike

Closer view:


----------



## udalrike

And


----------



## udalrike

It is fun to change the pearls every other day


----------



## TXLVlove

New Akoya /gssp necklace arrived today.


----------



## TXLVlove

I think I have a bit of Gold fever!


----------



## TXLVlove

Mixed golden and white ssp


----------



## fendifemale

TXLVlove said:


> Mixed golden and white ssp
> 
> View attachment 4857240


That looks great together.


----------



## RT1

fendifemale said:


> That looks great together.


I'll second that remark.    
Simply gorgeous look!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Mixed golden and white ssp
> 
> View attachment 4857240



so beautiful!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Freshwater, SSP and Tahitian Keshi strands recently


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Freshwater, SSP and Tahitian Keshi strands recently
> 
> View attachment 4857486
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857487
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857488


Our ssp strands are twins!  Great minds think alike!  Your fwp have such nice luster, so pretty.


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Our ssp strands are twins!  Great minds think alike!  Your fwp have such nice luster, so pretty.



Indeed they look like twins hehe! Seeing your post reminded me to post my picture  The FWP strand is from Sakura - it's the Akoya-like  strand that you recommended me to get


----------



## TXLVlove

Wearing my new necklace with my first ever Akoya strand.  My mom brought them back from Japan when I was 19!  (Don’t tell my principal I removed my mask!)


----------



## RT1

This is a lovely combination and you look absolutely gorgeous in them.


----------



## udalrike

You all have so wonderful necklaces! 
I made this one from Edison pearls, stones from the Danish coast, a golden pixiu und some sterling silver beads.


----------



## RT1

You have such incredible talent at making gorgeous necklaces.     
This is so pretty!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Edison strand and FWP earrings today. Sorry for the darkish photos as I was a little late to lunch and someone was seated at the table with better lighting. But still better than yesterday when I couldn’t take a photo of my white SSP strand cos I had to work through lunch and then eat at my desk later. Ok, enough whinging haha


----------



## BigPurseSue

udalrike said:


> You all have so wonderful necklaces!
> I made this one from Edison pearls, stones from the Danish coast, a golden pixiu und some sterling silver beads.
> 
> View attachment 4863767
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863768
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863769



I love how you've included beads from Redbalifrog and...is the dragon's tail from the Danish FaerieBeads? Wonderful!


----------



## udalrike

RT 1, thanks so much, I must say I love that necklace very much!!


----------



## udalrike

BigPurseSue, thank you! You have a good eye! 
Faerybeads are from Holland.


----------



## udalrike

The baby dragon has been in the egg for years. Now I freed him..


----------



## TXLVlove

Wearing my twin Edison strand like SD!


----------



## RT1

TXLVlove said:


> Wearing my twin Edison strand like SD!
> 
> View attachment 4864767


These look so pretty on you!


----------



## TXLVlove

RT1 said:


> These look so pretty on you!


Thank you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Wearing my twin Edison strand like SD!
> 
> View attachment 4864767



They look wonderful on you!  Without you, I wouldn't have known where to get mine  Thanks so much once again


----------



## BigPurseSue

udalrike said:


> The baby dragon has been in the egg for years. Now I freed him..
> 
> View attachment 4864714



I love the FaeryBeads baby dragon and those fabulous petrified dragon egg beads! Now I want to add them to my pearl necklaces. Thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## udalrike

BigPurseSue, you are very welcome!


----------



## udalrike

And this


----------



## udalrike

Matching watch


----------



## holycooooow

I’m a jewelry newb but where do you recommend I get my first pair of nice pearl earrings and pearl necklace? I’m in my late 30’s, a mom, but want to start my collection for date nights. Budget doesn’t matter as long as it’s good quality, worth the investment and is reasonable


----------



## SmokieDragon

holycooooow said:


> I’m a jewelry newb but where do you recommend I get my first pair of nice pearl earrings and pearl necklace? I’m in my late 30’s, a mom, but want to start my collection for date nights. Budget doesn’t matter as long as it’s good quality, worth the investment and is reasonable



I have 2 recommendations for you. Try SakuraPearlsAndGems on Etsy or Pearl Paradise.

Try Sakura first - she has a wide array of pearls and is reasonably priced. She’s very sweet as well, good to deal with and answers questions quickly. Can’t go wrong with Sakura 

Pearl Paradise has promotions off and on like 20% off, eg they are having 22% off Tahitian pearls now. You can visit there too and scope out things you like and subscribe to their emails so that you know about promotions in the future.


----------



## holycooooow

SmokieDragon said:


> I have 2 recommendations for you. Try SakuraPearlsAndGems on Etsy or Pearl Paradise.
> 
> Try Sakura first - she has a wide array of pearls and is reasonably priced. She’s very sweet as well, good to deal with and answers questions quickly. Can’t go wrong with Sakura
> 
> Pearl Paradise has promotions off and on like 20% off, eg they are having 22% off Tahitian pearls now. You can visit there too and scope out things you like and subscribe to their emails so that you know about promotions in the future.



Great thank you!! I’m a bit outdated but I’m guessing I don’t need to go to Mikomoto then for quality pearl pieces?


----------



## SmokieDragon

holycooooow said:


> Great thank you!! I’m a bit outdated but I’m guessing I don’t need to go to Mikomoto then for quality pearl pieces?



No, you don’t. Mikimoto produces fine pearls but there are alternatives too. But since you have your heart set on Mikimoto, then you should check them out too, just to be satisfied


----------



## 880

SmokieDragon said:


> I have 2 recommendations for you. Try SakuraPearlsAndGems on Etsy or Pearl Paradise.
> 
> Try Sakura first - she has a wide array of pearls and is reasonably priced. She’s very sweet as well, good to deal with and answers questions quickly. Can’t go wrong with Sakura
> 
> Pearl Paradise has promotions off and on like 20% off, eg they are having 22% off Tahitian pearls now. You can visit there too and scope out things you like and subscribe to their emails so that you know about promotions in the future.



just wanted to add, as I got older, pearl necklaces seemed to shrink in size, so I recommend buying some that are larger with whatever luster and color you like. . .


----------



## RT1

880 said:


> just wanted to add, as I got older, pearl necklaces seemed to shrink in size, so I recommend buying some that are larger with whatever luster and color you like. . .



This is some very welcome and wise advice from a great young lady.


----------



## holycooooow

880 said:


> just wanted to add, as I got older, pearl necklaces seemed to shrink in size, so I recommend buying some that are larger with whatever luster and color you like. . .



minimum grade level? AA?  For simple pearl studs what size do you recommend?


----------



## 880

holycooooow said:


> minimum grade level? AA?  For simple pearl studs what size do you recommend?


There are a variety of how to buy pearl guides out there. Here is one example : https://www.pearlsofjoy.com/pages/how-to-buy-pearls
re what grade,








						Pearl Grading: All About the A-AAA Pearl Grading Scales
					

Cultured pearls are graded on the A-AAA grading scale. Learn the basics of pearl grading before checking out the details of each pearl type: Akoya, Freshwater, Tahitian and South Sea cultured pearls.




					www.purepearls.com
				



and sometimes you may have to try a bit before you buy to get a real sense of the size, style, shape, price that works for you. . .
I would say, for example, a larger simple stud could be 12 mm, but someone less flamboyant than me, might prefer 7-8 mm (cultured akoya) . . . Shape of the face may also dictate size of a stud earring or whether to get a drop one. . . Or where I wear baroque or fireball (flame ball?) the most, others might prefer a classic round. Freshwater Or Edison (mussel)  can be considerably cheaper, and who is to say they aren’t spectacular? TPFers buy all sorts And create all kinds of cool combinations. 
@papertiger gave me some good advice when I was starting out buying designer jewelry a few months ago) which was don’t buy starter pieces and be sure you know what you want, for example, if you hate bracelets that make noise or dangly bits, make sure the styles you select are comfor table for your style. 

if possibl try befor you buy and have fun!
forgot to add: in 1999 or 2001 or thereabouts, I had the opportunity to buy a strand of mixed, unmatched grey and black pearls (A fashion statement, relatively speaking, at the time) and a strand of classic , matched white semi baroque south sea. The white ones were considerably more expensive (twice the price) and I never wore them. Thye just werent really my style, and they ended up with my aunt. . . So, even if you think you know what you want, try lots of things on! BTW, dont  forget your neighborhood jeweler, if you have one. such a resource can most likely show you a variety of pearls to start you on your journey As well as restring, restyle and come up with ideas for loose pearls. . .


here is a somewhat simplified article on Mikimoto if you are interested, however, I agree with @SmokieDragon, that there is no need to pay the up charge for them








						What is the big deal about Mikimoto? - The Pearl Girls | Cultured Pearls | Pearl Shop | Restring Pearls | Jewelry Repair
					

What is the big deal about Mikimoto? Surely you have heard his name. In the pearl business buyers love to throw around the Mikimoto name. Who was Mikimoto?




					thepearlgirls.com


----------



## holycooooow

880 said:


> There are a variety of how to buy pearl guides out there. Here is one example : https://www.pearlsofjoy.com/pages/how-to-buy-pearls
> re what grade,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl Grading: All About the A-AAA Pearl Grading Scales
> 
> 
> Cultured pearls are graded on the A-AAA grading scale. Learn the basics of pearl grading before checking out the details of each pearl type: Akoya, Freshwater, Tahitian and South Sea cultured pearls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purepearls.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sometimes you may have to try a bit before you buy to get a real sense of the size, style, shape, price that works for you. . .
> I would say, for example, a larger simple stud could be 12 mm, but someone less flamboyant than me, might prefer 7-8 mm (cultured akoya) . . . Shape of the face may also dictate size of a stud earring or whether to get a drop one. . . Or where I wear baroque or fireball (flame ball?) the most, others might prefer a classic round. Freshwater Or Edison (mussel)  can be considerably cheaper, and who is to say they aren’t spectacular? TPFers buy all sorts And create all kinds of cool combinations.
> @papertiger gave me some good advice when I was starting out buying designer jewelry a few months ago) which was don’t buy starter pieces and be sure you know what you want, for example, if you hate bracelets that make noise or dangly bits, make sure the styles you select are comfor table for your style.
> 
> if possibl try befor you buy and have fun!
> forgot to add: in 1999 or 2001 or thereabouts, I had the opportunity to buy a strand of mixed, unmatched grey and black pearls (A fashion statement, relatively speaking, at the time) and a strand of classic , matched white semi baroque south sea. The white ones were considerably more expensive (twice the price) and I never wore them. Thye just werent really my style, and they ended up with my aunt. . . So, even if you think you know what you want, try lots of things on! BTW, dont  forget your neighborhood jeweler, if you have one. such a resource can most likely show you a variety of pearls to start you on your journey As well as restring, restyle and come up with ideas for loose pearls. . .
> 
> 
> here is a somewhat simplified article on Mikimoto if you are interested, however, I agree with @SmokieDragon, that there is no need to pay the up charge for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the big deal about Mikimoto? - The Pearl Girls | Cultured Pearls | Pearl Shop | Restring Pearls | Jewelry Repair
> 
> 
> What is the big deal about Mikimoto? Surely you have heard his name. In the pearl business buyers love to throw around the Mikimoto name. Who was Mikimoto?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thepearlgirls.com



thank you for all the advice! we have a Mikimoto here but I believe there is also a Na Hoku (never been in either store). I agree, I am not going to be looking for starter studs but something I love and will continue to love. New to jewelry in general as well as pearls despite being older, but it’s never too late to start!


----------



## 880

@holycooooow, in the thread entitled Designer pieces, post #82 by @papertiger was so helpful that I jotted notes on it down on a piece of paper to take shopping for pearls or gemstones, but actually it’s a good reminder to me to be dis earning, patient and not to settle : https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ura-david-webb-schlumberger-etc.926026/page-6
the following is a direct quote from @papertiger that I copied and pasted here from her post (Papertiger, hope this is okay, otherwise please delete).

she wrote:
My advice for consideration:

1. Go for a virtual window-shop around all the brands you seem drawn to and put into a folder.

2. Think about which category of jewellery do/will you actively wear more and which you don't. E.g. Everything I like best takes very little time to put on and needs to feel 100% secure. I like rings because I can see them, mix and match very easily. I like bangles and cuffs but not so much bracelets because of the time to do them up. I like necklaces too, but they need to be easy to do up and can't be too long. Brooches are less everyday - but I like the look.

3. ITA, don't do 'starter', buy the thing you really want. Same with 'make-do' jewellery coz it's available. Buy preloved if the variation of the model is no longer available. Nothing worse than thinking something's _almost_ perfect. Some of these pieces you'll love may be strictly limited especially if sized.

4. If you like a piece with stones, educate yourself about them. Some stones shouldn't really be worn as everyday and harder to clean DIY, I'm sure you know this because of your pearls. Same with storing. Same with settings, pavé-set or tension set are always going to be a risk but diamonds can wear away their mounts too. For instance I know I should remove my gem-set rings when washing my hands, but when out, that's more risky for me. Mine-field for everyday wear (no pun intended). Add enamel work to this consideration too. I am the worst offender.

5. Everyday for you doesn't mean another's idea of everyday. Give a full picture of your style, wants and needs to whoever works with you. And don't be afraid to return a few times, better to sleep on decisions.

6. Ask about aftercare and services whoever provides before you commit.
————

After I looked around (manly at verdura bellperron), I also realized that many style icons, like coco Chanel,  famously mixed faux and real jewels and I think pearls, so today anything goes. . .


----------



## SmokieDragon

For me, I have a mixture of sizes for my pearl earrings. In terms of studs, I think the smallest I have are 6mm white FWP while the biggest is 12mm White SSP studs. In terms of non-studs, the largest is my 21-23mm fireball hooks. It’s good to have diversity and not just have 1 type of style 

FYI, I have small earlobes. So by right, those bigger earrings shouldn’t look nice on me, but somehow they do too


----------



## TXLVlove

Golden south sea pearls on the playground!  I live for mask breaks!


----------



## TXLVlove

P.s.  my gssp studs are 12mm.


----------



## Joule

TXLVlove said:


> Golden south sea pearls on the playground!  I live for mask breaks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878220


Those are just beautiful.


----------



## RT1

TXLVlove said:


> Golden south sea pearls on the playground!  I live for mask breaks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878220


Beautiful.   
I bet you do enjoy your “mask breaks!”


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Golden south sea pearls on the playground!  I live for mask breaks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878220



Beautiful strand and earrings and wonderful photo


----------



## 880

TXLVlove said:


> Golden south sea pearls on the playground!  I live for mask breaks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878220


Love the pearls, the hat, the white on white carefree linen And the sunshine


----------



## TXLVlove

880 said:


> Love the pearls, the hat, the white on white carefree linen And the sunshine


So sweet!  I’m longing for some cooler weather here in Texas!


----------



## RT1

TXLVlove said:


> So sweet!  I’m longing for some cooler weather here in Texas!


That makes two of us!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

A pearl pendant made up of little Akoyas - love the luster but wish it were bigger


----------



## RT1

SmokieDragon said:


> A pearl pendant made up of little Akoyas - love the luster but wish it were bigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891119


This is really nice....looks great on you!


----------



## Christofle

holycooooow said:


> thank you for all the advice! I live in Vegas so we have a Mikimoto here but I believe there is also a Na Hoku (never been in either store). I agree, I am not going to be looking for starter studs but something I love and will continue to love. New to jewelry in general as well as pearls despite being older, but it’s never too late to start!



If you do visit a Mikimoto store take the time to see their conch pearl pieces. They are simply outstanding and it is kinda sad that we don't see too many other jewellers using them.


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> A pearl pendant made up of little Akoyas - love the luster but wish it were bigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891119


Cute!  Don't we all wish our pearls were bigger!


----------



## SmokieDragon

RT1 said:


> This is really nice....looks great on you!



Thanks so much! 



TXLVlove said:


> Cute!  Don't we all wish our pearls were bigger!



Thanks so much! You have raised an excellent point


----------



## Christofle

Speaking of pearls, I saw this Chaumet hairpiece on insta and thought it was gorgeous. Hopefully my local chaumet retailer has it as they usually don’t receive too many of these types of items.


----------



## TXLVlove

Oops...I did it again!  11.5mm Tahitian pearl with diamonds in 14k white gold coming my way.


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 4901706
> 
> Oops...I did it again!  11.5mm Tahitian pearl with diamonds in 14k white gold coming my way.



such mirror luster!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## 880

Long freshwater strand plus semi baroque, both relatively inexpensive and fun


----------



## RT1

880 said:


> Long freshwater strand plus semi baroque, both relatively inexpensive and fun
> View attachment 4904190


Beautiful on you.   

You look fabulous!


----------



## MahoganyQT

I haven’t posted in a while because I haven’t been wearing pearls as much lately, but I loved how my Tahitians looked today so I had to share. I know that you all would understand.


----------



## RT1

MahoganyQT said:


> I haven’t posted in a while because I haven’t been wearing pearls as much lately, but I loved how my Tahitians looked today so I had to share. I know that you all would understand.



You look so beautiful wearing your pearls!


----------



## shaezie

Hello everyone. Love seeing all your pearl collection. Whenever I see  pearls, elegance is the first word that comes to mind. Its beauty is just effortless. I only have a few pieces in my treasure box but I'll definitely add some more. Let me share some of them here. ^-^


----------



## MahoganyQT

RT1 said:


> You look so beautiful wearing your pearls!


 
aww, thank you!!


----------



## RT1

shaezie said:


> Hello everyone. Love seeing all your pearl collection. Whenever I see  pearls, elegance is the first word that comes to mind. Its beauty is just effortless. I only have a few pieces in my treasure box but I'll definitely add some more. Let me share some of them here. ^-^



Oh, your bracelets are sheer perfection.     
I adore pearl bracelets and your are spectacular.


----------



## shaezie

RT1 said:


> Oh, your bracelets are sheer perfection.
> I adore pearl bracelets and your are spectacular.



Thank you so much @RT1 .


----------



## pfaeria

Adding my very tiny Akoya pearl collection to this thread too! Akoya pearl threaders from an Etsy seller, and Mikimoto AAA 7.5-8mm Akoya pearl studs haha


----------



## SmokieDragon

astaeria said:


> Adding my very tiny Akoya pearl collection to this thread too! Akoya pearl threaders from an Etsy seller, and Mikimoto AAA 7.5-8mm Akoya pearl studs haha


Your Mikimoto pearl studs are fabulous!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Posting my pearls from last week - a Freshadama strand and an elastic FW bracelet


----------



## 880

@SmokieDragon, I love the pearl bracelet with your stack!
Here are Pearls from Etsy, custom diamond drop earrings (James&Co.jewelers NY - also did my black baroque in white gold chain, second pic), gold bracelet from my mom.


----------



## SmokieDragon

880 said:


> @SmokieDragon, I love the pearl bracelet with your stack!
> Here are Pearls from Etsy, custom diamond drop earrings (James&Co.jewelers NY - also did my black baroque in white gold chain, second pic), gold bracelet from my mom.
> 
> View attachment 4921025
> View attachment 4921026



Thanks so much! That's an online purchase from a local jeweler in my country. It finally makes sense for me to have an elastic pearl bracelet which stays in place in my stack 

Your beautiful white baroque necklace makes me think of mine too and how I should wear it again one of these days


----------



## RT1

880 said:


> @SmokieDragon, I love the pearl bracelet with your stack!
> Here are Pearls from Etsy, custom diamond drop earrings (James&Co.jewelers NY - also did my black baroque in white gold chain, second pic), gold bracelet from my mom.
> 
> View attachment 4921025
> View attachment 4921026


WOW!!!!!      Love this look, my dear friend!


----------



## kipp

880 said:


> @SmokieDragon, I love the pearl bracelet with your stack!
> Here are Pearls from Etsy, custom diamond drop earrings (James&Co.jewelers NY - also did my black baroque in white gold chain, second pic), gold bracelet from my mom.
> 
> View attachment 4921025
> View attachment 4921026


Gorgeous!


----------



## RT1

880 said:


> @SmokieDragon, I love the pearl bracelet with your stack!
> Here are Pearls from Etsy, custom diamond drop earrings (James&Co.jewelers NY - also did my black baroque in white gold chain, second pic), gold bracelet from my mom.
> 
> View attachment 4921025
> View attachment 4921026


WOW.....Angela, I keep coming back to look at this gorgeous necklace on beautiful you.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Blue South Sea Pearl Pendant


----------



## Cool Breeze

SmokieDragon said:


> Blue South Sea Pearl Pendant
> 
> View attachment 4925904


Oh my!  That is beyond stunning!!!!


----------



## dailygrace

SmokieDragon said:


> Blue South Sea Pearl Pendant
> 
> View attachment 4925904


wow so stunning!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cool Breeze said:


> Oh my!  That is beyond stunning!!!!





dailygrace said:


> wow so stunning!



Thanks so much!


----------



## RT1

SmokieDragon said:


> Blue South Sea Pearl Pendant
> 
> View attachment 4925904


So beautiful on you....especially with the blue top.


----------



## SmokieDragon

RT1 said:


> So beautiful on you....especially with the blue top.



Thanks so much!


----------



## HenrietteBN

I had been on-and-off wanting a strand of pearls to match a pair of pearl studs, then my husband surprised me with this 18 inch strand of Mikimoto Reserve 7.5-8 Akoyas. I hadn’t known there was such a thing as Mikimoto Reserve but I fell in  when I opened the box. The strand is nicer than my earrings but I think they are a good match. Now I want to wear them all the time, including with t-shirts and jeans. Is that tacky?


----------



## SmokieDragon

HenrietteBN said:


> I had been on-and-off wanting a strand of pearls to match a pair of pearl studs, then my husband surprised me with this 18 inch strand of Mikimoto Reserve 7.5-8 Akoyas. I hadn’t known there was such a thing as Mikimoto Reserve but I fell in  when I opened the box. The strand is nicer than my earrings but I think they are a good match. Now I want to wear them all the time, including with t-shirts and jeans. Is that tacky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930160
> View attachment 4930161



Breathtakingly gorgeous!!! It will look fabulous with t-shirts and jeans


----------



## Cool Breeze

HenrietteBN said:


> I had been on-and-off wanting a strand of pearls to match a pair of pearl studs, then my husband surprised me with this 18 inch strand of Mikimoto Reserve 7.5-8 Akoyas. I hadn’t known there was such a thing as Mikimoto Reserve but I fell in  when I opened the box. The strand is nicer than my earrings but I think they are a good match. Now I want to wear them all the time, including with t-shirts and jeans. Is that tacky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930160
> View attachment 4930161


Congratulations!  They are beautiful!  Of course you can wear them casually, very chic!


----------



## RT1

They look fantastic on you.   
Of course, wear them with love and pride!


----------



## shaezie

HenrietteBN said:


> I had been on-and-off wanting a strand of pearls to match a pair of pearl studs, then my husband surprised me with this 18 inch strand of Mikimoto Reserve 7.5-8 Akoyas. I hadn’t known there was such a thing as Mikimoto Reserve but I fell in  when I opened the box. The strand is nicer than my earrings but I think they are a good match. Now I want to wear them all the time, including with t-shirts and jeans. Is that tacky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930160
> View attachment 4930161



Oh that's fantastic dear. Don't think of it as tacky. Think of it as fashion.  I mean, no matter what you wear, in the end it's always on how well you carry your self. And of course you can always wear them anytime and anywhere you want to. Enjoy your lovely pearls


----------



## 880

HenrietteBN said:


> I had been on-and-off wanting a strand of pearls to match a pair of pearl studs, then my husband surprised me with this 18 inch strand of Mikimoto Reserve 7.5-8 Akoyas. I hadn’t known there was such a thing as Mikimoto Reserve but I fell in  when I opened the box. The strand is nicer than my earrings but I think they are a good match. Now I want to wear them all the time, including with t-shirts and jeans. Is that tacky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930160
> View attachment 4930161


They look amazing on you! Your DH has great taste! I think they would be perfect with jeans, t shirts, dresses!


----------



## Pursestan

HenrietteBN said:


> I had been on-and-off wanting a strand of pearls to match a pair of pearl studs, then my husband surprised me with this 18 inch strand of Mikimoto Reserve 7.5-8 Akoyas. I hadn’t known there was such a thing as Mikimoto Reserve but I fell in  when I opened the box. The strand is nicer than my earrings but I think they are a good match. Now I want to wear them all the time, including with t-shirts and jeans. Is that tacky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930160
> View attachment 4930161


Your pearls look fantastic and they'll look great with anything!
Fun fact: Years ago, when I was a medical intern, one of the co-interns use to wear pearls everyday, even when we were wearing scrubs on the wards! If they look great at 2am on call, they definitely look great with jeans and a t-shirt!


----------



## holycooooow

Looking to purchase my first pair of pearl studs. Would prefer not “starter pearl studs” but something nice now that I will use and not want to upgrade later. Is there usually a big difference from AA+ to AAA? Is 9-9.5 a good size? Also, white gold or yellow gold? Open to other retailers as well (including mikimoto which I haven’t been to yet). Thanks!


9.0-9.5 mm White Akoya AAA Pearl Stud Earrings









						9.0-9.5 mm White Akoya AAA Pearl Stud Earrings
					

This pair of 9.0-9.5 mm akoya pearls earrings is the largest size we carry. They simply do not get much bigger than this. They are perfectly suited for business wear and have a brilliance that will dress up any outfit for a night on the town. The pearls are perfectly round with sharp luster and...




					www.pearlparadise.com
				




9.0-9.5 mm White Akoya AA+ Pearl Stud Earrings









						9.0-9.5 mm White Akoya AA+ Pearl Stud Earrings
					

This pair of 9.0-9.5 mm akoya pearls earrings is the largest size we carry. They simply do not get much bigger than this. They are perfectly suited for business wear and have a brilliance that will dress up any outfit for a night on the town. The pearls are perfectly round with sharp luster and...




					www.pearlparadise.com


----------



## SmokieDragon

holycooooow said:


> Looking to purchase my first pair of pearl studs. Would prefer not “starter pearl studs” but something nice now that I will use and not want to upgrade later. Is there usually a big difference from AA+ to AAA? Is 9-9.5 a good size? Also, white gold or yellow gold? Open to other retailers as well (including mikimoto which I haven’t been to yet). Thanks!
> 
> 
> 9.0-9.5 mm White Akoya AAA Pearl Stud Earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.0-9.5 mm White Akoya AAA Pearl Stud Earrings
> 
> 
> This pair of 9.0-9.5 mm akoya pearls earrings is the largest size we carry. They simply do not get much bigger than this. They are perfectly suited for business wear and have a brilliance that will dress up any outfit for a night on the town. The pearls are perfectly round with sharp luster and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pearlparadise.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.0-9.5 mm White Akoya AA+ Pearl Stud Earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.0-9.5 mm White Akoya AA+ Pearl Stud Earrings
> 
> 
> This pair of 9.0-9.5 mm akoya pearls earrings is the largest size we carry. They simply do not get much bigger than this. They are perfectly suited for business wear and have a brilliance that will dress up any outfit for a night on the town. The pearls are perfectly round with sharp luster and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pearlparadise.com



9-9.5mm is way up there in terms of size for Akoya pearls. It is also a very good size to start with and if that will be your only pair of studs, you definitely cannot go wrong with such a good size. I think you should email Pearl Paradise (PP) and ask them to confirm what the differences are between the 2 grades. I think it is likely to be the surface quality - AAA should be totally perfect and round and PP should be able to confirm this.

As for the colour of the gold, since the posts and backs stay behind your ears, just choose the colour of gold that you prefer  If given a choice, I will always opt for yellow gold as some of my studs are set in silver so I just want to differentiate them 

If you are looking for a size bigger than 9-9.5mm, then you can consider South Sea studs. I think I speak for a lot of us here when I say that more than 10mm feels grander. As for me, I have a variety of sizes for my studs, i.e. from 6-12mm. My 12mm ones are my Golden and White South Sea studs while my 9-10mm are my Tahitian and Akoya studs. My smaller ones are the freshwaters set in either gold or silver, Hanadama set in gold (from Pearl Paradise) and a pair of blue Akoya studs and smaller Tahitian studs set in silver.


----------



## Rarinhardin

bougainvillier said:


> I have been hanging out in the Jewelry Box a lot recently, mainly in the Cartier and VCA threads - it's no secret that I dig golds. But honestly, pearls are truly my first love for jewelry, ever since I was a little girl... We all grow, over the years, I started to love yellow golds and diamonds, but pearls have always been held closely to my heart.
> 
> I love them from faux to Mikimoto, and I love them as necklaces, studs, earnings, rings, bracelets, hairbands, and even on a nice pair of classy pumps (think Chanel)! I guess you can also say, it goes as far as pieces from big houses like VCA and Rolex, which are made out of Mother of Pearl. But really, there should be a dedicated love for those sweet beads, with that translucent glow and that nacreous and iridescent color!
> 
> This is a place to call out all the pearl lovers. Share, discuss and dream! (Mods - feel free to merge if there is a Pearl thread, I did not find any. Thank you!)



Years later, I know. Searching for pearl forums to find a buyer. Are there any legit ones out there in internet land now?


----------



## TXLVlove

Happy New Year’s Eve!  I ordered a strand of funky Tahitian pearls on Christmas from Hong Kong.  They just arrived at my home in TX.  Unfortunately I’m out of town until the 2nd.  My orbit clasp is in the mail. Hopefully that arrives before I get home.  Tahitian pearls seem to be a weakness for me! Pics to come.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Akoya hoops today


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Akoya hoops today
> 
> View attachment 4946557
> View attachment 4946558
> View attachment 4946559
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Those are so pretty!


----------



## TXLVlove

Finished stringing my circle Tahitians.  I love the size and luster of this strand. 11-14.5!


----------



## RT1

SmokieDragon said:


> Akoya hoops today
> 
> View attachment 4946557
> View attachment 4946558
> View attachment 4946559


Absolutely Stunning!!!


----------



## RT1

TXLVlove said:


> Finished stringing my circle Tahitians.  I love the size and luster of this strand. 11-14.5!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946662
> View attachment 4946663


WOW....you did a fantastic job!   

I love the luster and shine on these...incredible!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

RT1 said:


> Absolutely Stunning!!!



Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## shaezie

hello everyone. OMG! new year. new pearls. new to me at least.  got these lovely pearl necklaces at a secondhand online shop. so gorgeous. i got 2 peach freshwater pearl necklaces and the smallest one is a Japanese peacock akoya pearls. so happy that they're in pristine condition. the Akoya pearls are so cute


----------



## Cool Breeze

shaezie said:


> hello everyone. OMG! new year. new pearls. new to me at least.  got these lovely pearl necklaces at a secondhand online shop. so gorgeous. i got 2 peach freshwater pearl necklaces and the smallest one is a Japanese peacock akoya pearls. so happy that they're in pristine condition. the Akoya pearls are so cute


Beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Akoya hoops today
> 
> View attachment 4946557
> View attachment 4946558
> View attachment 4946559


These are so cool!! Wherever did you find these?


----------



## cdtracing

Turquoise & pearls the other day.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> These are so cool!! Wherever did you find these?



Thanks so much! They're from a brand called Hodel Switzerland (https://www.hodel-switzerland.com/about). I found them during a visit to a local jeweller in my home country. Looking at their website, it looks like one cannot buy items from it so maybe you can contact them through their website to see if there are any jewellers in your area which carry their products


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Turquoise & pearls the other day.
> View attachment 4963470



Looking great!


----------



## cdtracing

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! They're from a brand called Hodel Switzerland (https://www.hodel-switzerland.com/about). I found them during a visit to a local jeweller in my home country. Looking at their website, it looks like one cannot buy items from it so maybe you can contact them through their website to see if there are any jewellers in your area which carry their products


I looked at their site. They sure have some beautiful pearl designs!  Those earrings are so unique & they look fabulous on you!


----------



## udalrike

Love these 2 together


----------



## udalrike

CD, looking like an ancient queen!


----------



## cdtracing

udalrike said:


> Love these 2 together


These are beautiful, Uli!


----------



## JenJBS

Wore these to church today. Love the pink tint!


----------



## mrs moulds

Pearls today!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wise ladies, I’m after a bit of advice as I have just invested in a beautiful pearl and diamond sautoir necklace which I am very excited to get! It is 30 inches long in 18k white gold with alternating black and white pearls and 0.69 ttcw diamonds. I haven’t worn anything like this before as my only other pearl necklaces are more costume in appearance, so wondered if it is too much for everyday casual wear with the pearls and diamonds in the mix? Thanks to being a SAHM I never really go ‘out’ anymore even in non-lockdown times, so need to be able to combine it with casual outfits. There was an option for an identical necklace with just white pearls and diamonds but that seemed dressier to me! Despite being preowned I can return if I need to. TIA.


----------



## skyqueen

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wise ladies, I’m after a bit of advice as I have just invested in a beautiful pearl and diamond sautoir necklace which I am very excited to get! It is 30 inches long in 18k white gold with alternating black and white pearls and 0.69 ttcw diamonds. I haven’t worn anything like this before as my only other pearl necklaces are more costume in appearance, so wondered if it is too much for everyday casual wear with the pearls and diamonds in the mix? Thanks to being a SAHM I never really go ‘out’ anymore even in non-lockdown times, so need to be able to combine it with casual outfits. There was an option for an identical necklace with just white pearls and diamonds but that seemed dressier to me! Despite being preowned I can return if I need to. TIA.
> 
> View attachment 4981630


I LOVE THIS NECKLACE! I would wear it dressy or casual. If your neck is small enough, double...more of a choker look. You can always add an extender. Unlimited possibilities!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skyqueen said:


> I LOVE THIS NECKLACE! I would wear it dressy or casual. If your neck is small enough, double...more of a choker look. You can always add an extender. Unlimited possibilities!



Thanks skyqueen, you have exquisite taste in jewellery so that means a lot! Lol, sadly my neck is not small but an extender is a great idea... lots of options to think about! I literally fell in love with it when I saw it and am buying it as a 41st birthday present to myself. I visualise wearing it layered with DBTY necklaces too, my Tiffany single stone 0.27 DBTY in platinum on an 18” chain for now and in the future hopefully a longer 20” five stone DBTY that is in the pipeline!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wise ladies, I’m after a bit of advice as I have just invested in a beautiful pearl and diamond sautoir necklace which I am very excited to get! It is 30 inches long in 18k white gold with alternating black and white pearls and 0.69 ttcw diamonds. I haven’t worn anything like this before as my only other pearl necklaces are more costume in appearance, so wondered if it is too much for everyday casual wear with the pearls and diamonds in the mix? Thanks to being a SAHM I never really go ‘out’ anymore even in non-lockdown times, so need to be able to combine it with casual outfits. There was an option for an identical necklace with just white pearls and diamonds but that seemed dressier to me! Despite being preowned I can return if I need to. TIA.
> 
> View attachment 4981630




The beauty of pearls is that it can be dressed up or down. You have chosen well and I can't wait for your reveal


----------



## Cool Breeze

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wise ladies, I’m after a bit of advice as I have just invested in a beautiful pearl and diamond sautoir necklace which I am very excited to get! It is 30 inches long in 18k white gold with alternating black and white pearls and 0.69 ttcw diamonds. I haven’t worn anything like this before as my only other pearl necklaces are more costume in appearance, so wondered if it is too much for everyday casual wear with the pearls and diamonds in the mix? Thanks to being a SAHM I never really go ‘out’ anymore even in non-lockdown times, so need to be able to combine it with casual outfits. There was an option for an identical necklace with just white pearls and diamonds but that seemed dressier to me! Despite being preowned I can return if I need to. TIA.
> 
> View attachment 4981630


I love your new, necklace!  I can see wearing it over a turtleneck/crew sweater combo and it would really pop.  Beautiful!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> The beauty of pearls is that it can be dressed up or down. You have chosen well and I can't wait for your reveal



Thank you  Hoping to get it next week! I have bought from this seller before but on EBay rather than privately through their website like now. I’m glad I discovered they had a website as saved over £200 that would otherwise have been spent on Ebay fees!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cool Breeze said:


> I love your new, necklace!  I can see wearing it over a turtleneck/crew sweater combo and it would really pop.  Beautiful!



Thanks! That’s exactly how I plan to wear it! I’m so excited, it’s versatile with coordinating earrings and other jewellery as well because of the pearl and diamond options!


----------



## shelleymuth

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wise ladies, I’m after a bit of advice as I have just invested in a beautiful pearl and diamond sautoir necklace which I am very excited to get! It is 30 inches long in 18k white gold with alternating black and white pearls and 0.69 ttcw diamonds. I haven’t worn anything like this before as my only other pearl necklaces are more costume in appearance, so wondered if it is too much for everyday casual wear with the pearls and diamonds in the mix? Thanks to being a SAHM I never really go ‘out’ anymore even in non-lockdown times, so need to be able to combine it with casual outfits. There was an option for an identical necklace with just white pearls and diamonds but that seemed dressier to me! Despite being preowned I can return if I need to. TIA.
> 
> Jeans and tee shirt with your necklaces layered would be a great look. Love this necklace!
> View attachment 4981630


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Thank you! Its very me, I love traditional pearl necklaces on other people but they don’t suit me, so something like this feels more my style and I’m hoping will look good with lots of different outfits!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Onebagtoomany said:


> I love traditional pearl necklaces on other people but they don’t suit me



I bet you'll love yours. I have a similar 42" David Yurman pearl/diamond station necklace (stock pic below). I wear it casually all the time with long cardigans and jeans. Has a more modern feel than a traditional pearl strand.


----------



## cdtracing

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you  Hoping to get it next week! I have bought from this seller before but on EBay rather than privately through their website like now. I’m glad I discovered they had a website as saved over £200 that would otherwise have been spent on Ebay fees!





Onebagtoomany said:


> Wise ladies, I’m after a bit of advice as I have just invested in a beautiful pearl and diamond sautoir necklace which I am very excited to get! It is 30 inches long in 18k white gold with alternating black and white pearls and 0.69 ttcw diamonds. I haven’t worn anything like this before as my only other pearl necklaces are more costume in appearance, so wondered if it is too much for everyday casual wear with the pearls and diamonds in the mix? Thanks to being a SAHM I never really go ‘out’ anymore even in non-lockdown times, so need to be able to combine it with casual outfits. There was an option for an identical necklace with just white pearls and diamonds but that seemed dressier to me! Despite being preowned I can return if I need to. TIA.
> 
> View attachment 4981630


I agree with Skyqueen! This is gorgeous & I would wear it with anything. Adding an extender would help you to wear it doubled if a little extra length is needed. I love it & would gladly add it to my collection. Pearls can be dressed down or up so they will go with any outfit.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cosmopolitan said:


> I bet you'll love yours. I have a similar 42" David Yurman pearl/diamond station necklace (stock pic below). I wear it casually all the time with long cardigans and jeans. Has a more modern feel than a traditional pearl strand.
> 
> View attachment 4981822



Oooh, I love it!!!  Do you tend to wear it as one long strand or doubled up? I’d love to wear mine doubled up but it would be like a choker on me, I can’t wear necklaces shorter than 17” or they feel like a choker on me  18” is my preference for pendants.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

cdtracing said:


> I agree with Skyqueen! This is gorgeous & I would wear it with anything. Adding an extender would help you to wear it doubled if a little extra length is needed. I love it & would gladly add it to my collection. Pearls can be dressed down or up so they will go with any outfit.



Thank you, cdtracing!  An extender is sounding like a great idea and one that I need to investigate! Does anyone have any tips for good places to buy them from (based in UK but happy to buy from abroad if necessary). I’d be looking for two inches in 18k white gold which I could then use with other pendants too.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Onebagtoomany said:


> Oooh, I love it!!!  Do you tend to wear it as one long strand or doubled up? I’d love to wear mine doubled up but it would be like a choker on me, I can’t wear necklaces shorter than 17” or they feel like a choker on me  18” is my preference for pendants.



I only wear it long. All my necklaces are long. It's just my thing; love the look. I've never cared for short necklaces.


----------



## foxgal

My mother-in-law recently gifted me two strands of pearls she no longer wears. I’ve always loved pearls - they’re my birthstone - but felt I could never pull off a strand... I had that “classic old lady” mind block. But thanks to this thread, I’m going to start rocking them!

This is the larger and longer strand she gave me - they’re a beautiful creamy gold. I love how Marla Aaron styles pearls with her carabiner locks, so I emulated the look by carefully removing the clasp, adding jump rings, and a costume rose gold lock from Etsy. Can’t wait to show my MIL


----------



## Cosmopolitan

foxgal said:


> My mother-in-law recently gifted me two strands of pearls she no longer wears. I’ve always loved pearls - they’re my birthstone - but felt I could never pull off a strand... I had that “classic old lady” mind block. But thanks to this thread, I’m going to start rocking them!
> 
> This is the larger and longer strand she gave me - they’re a beautiful creamy gold. I love how Marla Aaron styles pearls with her carabiner locks, so I emulated the look by carefully removing the clasp, adding jump rings, and a costume rose gold lock from Etsy. Can’t wait to show my MIL
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981963



That’s a great update! Good work.


----------



## foxgal

Cosmopolitan said:


> That’s a great update! Good work.



Thank you! These are the two strands. I don’t know about their quality but knowing my MIL she wouldn’t have bought junk; she got them in the ‘70/80s when she worked at a jewelry store. No matter what though, I want to enjoy them.


----------



## SmokieDragon

foxgal said:


> My mother-in-law recently gifted me two strands of pearls she no longer wears. I’ve always loved pearls - they’re my birthstone - but felt I could never pull off a strand... I had that “classic old lady” mind block. But thanks to this thread, I’m going to start rocking them!
> 
> This is the larger and longer strand she gave me - they’re a beautiful creamy gold. I love how Marla Aaron styles pearls with her carabiner locks, so I emulated the look by carefully removing the clasp, adding jump rings, and a costume rose gold lock from Etsy. Can’t wait to show my MIL
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981963



I love this! Well done!


----------



## foxgal

The smaller strand from my MIL, easy to add charms to! This is a tiger’s eye pendant from my mother. So glad to finally be wearing these vintage pieces!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

My pearl and diamond Sautoir necklace has arrived  Alternating gray/black pearls and 0.69 ttcw diamonds in 18k white gold on a 30 inch chain.

Wearing today layered with a Tiffany 0.27 DBTY necklace in platinum and my no name diamond bezel set studs in white gold, however I tried the sautoir necklace on with some pearl and diamond drop earrings I bought last year and they match perfectly! I think they might be too much together for everyday though so will save the combination for a special occasion.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> My pearl and diamond Sautoir necklace has arrived  Alternating gray/black pearls and 0.69 ttcw diamonds in 18k white gold on a 30 inch chain.
> 
> Wearing today layered with a Tiffany 0.27 DBTY necklace in platinum and my no name diamond bezel set studs in white gold, however I tried the sautoir necklace on with some pearl and diamond drop earrings I bought last year and they match perfectly! I think they might be too much together for everyday though so will save the combination for a special occasion.
> View attachment 4984648
> View attachment 4984649



The pearls on your necklace are so beautiful with amazing luster!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> The pearls on your necklace are so beautiful with amazing luster!!



Thanks smokie! I had worried this type of necklace might feel flimsy but it is actually very sturdy. I wish I could afford to buy the other one available too, with all white pearls alternating with diamonds!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks smokie! I had worried this type of necklace might feel flimsy but it is actually very sturdy. I wish I could afford to buy the other one available too, with all white pearls alternating with diamonds!



Maybe you can ask the seller if you can buy it by layaway?


----------



## Cool Breeze

Onebagtoomany said:


> My pearl and diamond Sautoir necklace has arrived  Alternating gray/black pearls and 0.69 ttcw diamonds in 18k white gold on a 30 inch chain.
> 
> Wearing today layered with a Tiffany 0.27 DBTY necklace in platinum and my no name diamond bezel set studs in white gold, however I tried the sautoir necklace on with some pearl and diamond drop earrings I bought last year and they match perfectly! I think they might be too much together for everyday though so will save the combination for a special occasion.
> View attachment 4984648
> View attachment 4984649


Your new necklace is so pretty!  I’ve been looking for something similar. Wear it in good health!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Maybe you can ask the seller if you can buy it by layaway?



I just can’t justify it to be honest, I REALLY need to sell some bits when the shops reopen again. I’ve spent far too much recently


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cool Breeze said:


> Your new necklace is so pretty!  I’ve been looking for something similar. Wear it in good health!



Thank you so much! Have a look on EBay, I don’t know where you are based but there is the other necklace I saw with all white pearls and diamonds (otherwise identical carat weight, length and 18k white gold) plus there may be some other similar pieces.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you so much! Have a look on EBay, I don’t know where you are based but there is the other necklace I saw with all white pearls and diamonds (otherwise identical carat weight, length and 18k white gold) plus there may be some other similar pieces.


Thanks for your suggestion.  I’m in the States but I don’t live near any good jewelry stores.  That’s one of the reasons I like this thread so much, it shows me what’s out there.  Thanks again!


----------



## udalrike

I love all these shimmering pearls you wear, ladies!
Paired mine with a touch of the eighties..


----------



## udalrike

And with other bracelets


----------



## mischka

Hi everyone! Wanted to ask for tips on caring and storing your pearls? Recently acquired a few strands but don’t know if I should keep it straight or wound up? Thanks!!


----------



## TXLVlove

foxgal said:


> My mother-in-law recently gifted me two strands of pearls she no longer wears. I’ve always loved pearls - they’re my birthstone - but felt I could never pull off a strand... I had that “classic old lady” mind block. But thanks to this thread, I’m going to start rocking them!
> 
> This is the larger and longer strand she gave me - they’re a beautiful creamy gold. I love how Marla Aaron styles pearls with her carabiner locks, so I emulated the look by carefully removing the clasp, adding jump rings, and a costume rose gold lock from Etsy. Can’t wait to show my MIL
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981963


I love this look.  In fact, I just received a carabiner from Etsy to wear with my pearls as well!


----------



## TXLVlove

Hey pearlies!  I’ve been MIA for a while but love all the Pearl  beauty showing up here.


----------



## SmokieDragon

mischka said:


> Hi everyone! Wanted to ask for tips on caring and storing your pearls? Recently acquired a few strands but don’t know if I should keep it straight or wound up? Thanks!!



I don't know what you mean by straight or wound up but I'll tell you how it shouldn't be stored:
- No to hanging vertically which stretches the silk thread and increases the gaps between your pearls
- No to storing it with other jewellery which may have sharp points and scratch your pearls

This is what you should do:
- Pearls should be the last thing you put on (after clothes, perfume, lotion) and the first thing you take off 
- After wearing each time, do use a soft damp cloth to wipe the pearls. Allow them to dry in an open jewellery box for a few hours after that
- Keep your pearls lying flat in a jewellery box. This can be the box they came in or a bigger jewellery box, taking care not to scratch them against other jewellery


----------



## cdtracing

Onebagtoomany said:


> My pearl and diamond Sautoir necklace has arrived  Alternating gray/black pearls and 0.69 ttcw diamonds in 18k white gold on a 30 inch chain.
> 
> Wearing today layered with a Tiffany 0.27 DBTY necklace in platinum and my no name diamond bezel set studs in white gold, however I tried the sautoir necklace on with some pearl and diamond drop earrings I bought last year and they match perfectly! I think they might be too much together for everyday though so will save the combination for a special occasion.
> View attachment 4984648
> View attachment 4984649


This is gorgeous!!


----------



## aerinha

Hi everyone. I vanished for a while trying to rein in my spending (TPF) is bad for the wallet lol. But got bitten by the pearl bug and bought the makings for a long baroque Tahitian strand over the weekend from Wen Pearls (waiting on slow delivery) and today bought some 10-13mm white Edison’s from Kongs Pearls (more slow delivery). I think someone here got a strand from them and said they were like SS. Have been wanting some since but they never got them back in until now


----------



## BigPurseSue

Tonight I was browsing on PearlParadise and PearlsofJoy and was shocked by the price increases. Looks like everything is double the prices prior to Christmas. Is this due to Covid?


----------



## emchhardy

BigPurseSue said:


> Tonight I was browsing on PearlParadise and PearlsofJoy and was shocked by the price increases. Looks like everything is double the prices prior to Christmas. Is this due to Covid?


Interesting.  I haven't been on their sites since before Christmas.  I did buy my daughter a freshwater pearl necklace from Pearls of Joy as well as a pair of black freshwater studs for myself from Pearl Paradise and I thought the prices were good on both pieces but this was BEFORE Christmas for both purchases.  Both sites will likely do sales for Mother's Day upcoming so if there is something you want, wait for the coupon code.


----------



## aerinha

Anyone have experience with Wen Pearl on Etsy?  I used them to buy pearls for my long wanted tahitian rope, they have good reviews, but the pearls are more marked up and smaller than pictured and described.


----------



## Joelene

BigPurseSue said:


> Tonight I was browsing on PearlParadise and PearlsofJoy and was shocked by the price increases. Looks like everything is double the prices prior to Christmas. Is this due to Covid?


They did mention that due to climate change, it’s getting harder to find larger Akoya pearls. So, they did say there would be an increase on larger Akoyas. Also, they don’t have any sale going on. During Christmas many products were 25% off or more.


----------



## JenJBS

Love this set that I got from Nordstrom years ago. I forget the designer/brand.


----------



## aerinha

I purchased this from an Etsy seller called Rolay (also Rolay Design) it is a lovely gold SS drop in 14kt gold. It has some rose and green overtones. I need to get a chain for it. I was shocked how fast it arrived. I would buy from him again.


----------



## aerinha

Edison’s from Kong Pearl. I wasn’t super impressed. They arrived covered in white powder, the temp string broke so I had to try to size sort them before stringing them and they seem smaller than described. I wound up using an Edison leftover from another project to be the focal pearl.


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> Edison’s from Kong Pearl. I wasn’t super impressed. They arrived covered in white powder, the temp string broke so I had to try to size sort them before stringing them and they seem smaller than described. I wound up using an Edison leftover from another project to be the focal pearl.
> View attachment 5035850



I bought mine from epyT on Etsy but sadly she doesn't have any more listings  I was lucky that @TXLVlove gave me the heads up on that strand


----------



## aerinha

SmokieDragon said:


> I bought mine from epyT on Etsy but sadly she doesn't have any more listings  I was lucky that @TXLVlove gave me the heads up on that strand


I have had other good purchases from Kongs, these were just not quite what was pictured in terms of quality and size.  Plus they arrived looking like they had been through a war, I had to wipe them off.

edit: I will say they look better IRL than in my pic


----------



## foxgal

Wearing my vintage string today lariat style.


----------



## lehu07

First time commenting in this Pearl Lovers thread as I'm mostly on the Jade one...

I loved seeing all the beautiful pearl jewellery in this thread and thought I'd share my small pearl collection 

Got these in Japan a couple of years ago:






Bought these freshwater ones in Vietnam:


----------



## aerinha

Working on a project.


----------



## aerinha

This is a new piece from an Etsy seller called the Big Dipper pendant because the stones are in the shape of the constellation. A large Tahitian pearl hangs off it. The chain is mine, she had it on a 3mm pearl strand with bumpers that cost as much as the pendant and I didn’t like bumpers on the tiny pearls


----------



## TXLVlove

aerinha said:


> Working on a project.
> View attachment 5043979


Your T's have lovely luster!


----------



## aerinha

TXLVlove said:


> Your T's have lovely luster!


Thanks. I finished it, now I just need to take pics.


----------



## aerinha

Faux pearl M pendant today


----------



## cdtracing

I am so behind.  I have a few new goodies I need to take pics of & post.


----------



## cdtracing

BigPurseSue said:


> Tonight I was browsing on PearlParadise and PearlsofJoy and was shocked by the price increases. Looks like everything is double the prices prior to Christmas. Is this due to Covid?


Prices have increased pretty much across the board. Changes to the ocean, pollution, & majority of Tahitian farmers are not letting the pearls stay in to produce larger sizes. It's getting harder & harder to find the large size Tahitians. Plus many farms are somewhat secluded & the worldwide pandemic has effected the sales as well.


----------



## cdtracing

My newest goodies.  I've been trying to shop from my jewelry box. 
Vintage Japanese Akoya brooch in Sterling Silver. They look a little yellowed in the pic but IRL they are white with some pink overtones.
Golden South Sea & diamond drop enhancer from my good friend David Norman.
Last but not least...this really cool pearl embellished evening bag I found. Now, I just need an event to accessorize with it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> My newest goodies.  I've been trying to shop from my jewelry box.
> Vintage Japanese Akoya brooch in Sterling Silver. They look a little yellowed in the pic but IRL they are white with some pink overtones.
> Golden South Sea & diamond drop enhancer from my good friend David Norman.
> Last but not least...this really cool pearl embellished evening bag I found. Now, I just need an event to accessorize with it.
> View attachment 5056432
> View attachment 5056433
> View attachment 5056434




That bag!!!


----------



## aerinha

My Edison’s make a better showing in sunlight thought I regret using a smaller sister hook clasp I had laying around. I should have used the one I planned this is too hard to hook


----------



## aerinha

Keshi Tahitian pendant from a seller in Hawaii


----------



## aerinha

This new pearl is an aubergine Tahitian with teal overtones that I can’t get a good pic of. From the same Etsy seller as my recent Big Dipper pearl


----------



## jelliedfeels

Seed pearls in the sandpit


----------



## aerinha

This is my completed Tahitian rope. It was supposed to be done “cheaper” but, while cheaper than PP, got pricier when my initial pearl buy turned out to be smaller and more pitted than expected and I had to buy more. Happy with the end result though. It could go over my head but I used a magnetic ball clasp on it.


Close up


----------



## caruava

My first yellow SS pearl with a simple diamond pave setting. Just discovered this thread and I need to make sure I bring my strand of pearls for re-stringing next time I go to the jeweller. I've never worn them (passed down from mum) as I'm not used to wearing them but after seeing all your photos, I know I should start. I'm fairly plain when it comes to necklaces.

Quick snap before heading out for a trip to the nursery.



Close up



Store lighting


----------



## LizzieBennett

I’m looking to purchase a double strand of Akoya pearls and based on posts in this thread I’ve looked at The Pearl Source, Pearl Paradise and American Pearl.   The prices for the same quality and size strand at Pearl Paradise and Pearl Source are very comparable.   However, American Pearl is quite a bit higher.   Are the pearls across the three websites comparable  or is one really offering a truly superior quality pearl?  Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Cool Breeze

kavnadoo said:


> My first yellow SS pearl with a simple diamond pave setting. Just discovered this thread and I need to make sure I bring my strand of pearls for re-stringing next time I go to the jeweller. I've never worn them (passed down from mum) as I'm not used to wearing them but after seeing all your photos, I know I should start. I'm fairly plain when it comes to necklaces.
> 
> Quick snap before heading out for a trip to the nursery.
> View attachment 5071810
> 
> 
> Close up
> View attachment 5071807
> 
> 
> Store lighting
> View attachment 5071806


Gorgeous pearl pendant!  Love your diamond ring, too!


----------



## aerinha

LizzieBennett said:


> I’m looking to purchase a double strand of Akoya pearls and based on posts in this thread I’ve looked at The Pearl Source, Pearl Paradise and American Pearl.   The prices for the same quality and size strand at Pearl Paradise and Pearl Source are very comparable.   However, American Pearl is quite a bit higher.   Are the pearls across the three websites comparable  or is one really offering a truly superior quality pearl?  Any advice would be appreciated.


I have only ever purchased from Pearl Paradise, but one of those other sites, I can’t remember which, is owned by the brother of the Paradise owner.  I have always been happy with my PP purchases, but their prices have gone way up over the years.


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> I have always been happy with my PP purchases, but their prices have gone way up over the years.



The Akoyas and Tahitians have really gone up in price. Didn't notice the same for the FW. I don't really track their SSPs since there is a local place in my country where I buy my SSPs.


----------



## aerinha

I also rehab bags and this is one of those cases where the end result of a project you dive right into is so happy that you end up irked you didn’t take before pics to show the journey. Grrrr! Forgive me using screen shots from listings, they were my only option

Anyway, I have been obsessed with the Marie Antoinette pearl since it went up for auction in 2018.


I was always a little surprised the sellers at the Pearl Forum didn’t offer a replica up given the demand at the time. Several attempts by me were made to simulate the look and while I wound up with pretty pearls, none quite hit the mark. So, recently learning the original did not start with the big diamond on top - it was poached from the clasp and added later- I made my own version in a way.

I needed a big drop shaped pearl. The real one was a natural 26x18 mm.  I found a 23x17 baroque Tahitian pendant on Etsy that came on an enhancer.



Then I needed a bow to hang it off of and found this odd cats eye necklace


When the pearl finally arrived today when I was luckily off, I got to work.




I decided to keep it an enhancer so I could wear it on a cord like this


Or put it on pearls like Marie had


p.s. these are not the pearls I planned to model it on, too creamy, but I was rushing and couldn’t find my whiter ones.


----------



## aerinha

SmokieDragon said:


> The Akoyas and Tahitians have really gone up in price. Didn't notice the same for the FW. I don't really track their SSPs since there is a local place in my country where I buy my SSPs.


I remember getting my first strand of Tahitians (baroque) for under $400 during one of their sales and later got my multi colored round strand for under $600 I think.  I was shocked when I saw current prices, especially when I can buy loose pearls elsewhere and make my own strand.  I got the pearls for my gold SS strand off Etsy and strung them myself.


----------



## SmokieDragon

aerinha said:


> I also rehab bags and this is one of those cases where the end result of a project you dive right into is so happy that you end up irked you didn’t take before pics to show the journey. Grrrr! Forgive me using screen shots from listings, they were my only option
> 
> Anyway, I have been obsessed with the Marie Antoinette pearl since it went up for auction in 2018.
> View attachment 5073302
> 
> I was always a little surprised the sellers at the Pearl Forum didn’t offer a replica up given the demand at the time. Several attempts by me were made to simulate the look and while I wound up with pretty pearls, none quite hit the mark. So, recently learning the original did not start with the big diamond on top - it was poached from the clasp and added later- I made my own version in a way.
> 
> I needed a big drop shaped pearl. The real one was a natural 26x18 mm.  I found a 23x17 baroque Tahitian pendant on Etsy that came on an enhancer.
> View attachment 5073303
> 
> 
> Then I needed a bow to hang it off of and found this odd cats eye necklace
> View attachment 5073304
> 
> When the pearl finally arrived today when I was luckily off, I got to work.
> View attachment 5073292
> 
> View attachment 5073291
> 
> I decided to keep it an enhancer so I could wear it on a cord like this
> View attachment 5073293
> 
> Or put it on pearls like Marie had
> View attachment 5073294
> 
> p.s. these are not the pearls I planned to model it on, too creamy, but I was rushing and couldn’t find my whiter ones.



Well done! Have you attended any jewellery making classes before? I wouldn't know how to put metalwork together like that!


----------



## aerinha

SmokieDragon said:


> Well done! Have you attended any jewellery making classes before? I wouldn't know how to put metalwork together like that!


No classes other than YouTubing pearl knotting  All I had to do with this was open the ring holding the weird yellow eye onto the bow, take eye off, open the ring holding the pearl on the enchancer, put the pearl on the bow ring and close it, then take off the top bow ring where the chain went through and put the enhancer clip there and close the loop.  It was only really using small pliers to open and close rings.


----------



## cdtracing

Tahitians...


----------



## cdtracing

Pink & white freshwater drops...


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Tahitians...
> View attachment 5075732



Lovely, as usual


----------



## BigPurseSue

Here are the earrings I bought for Mother's Day...as a gift from the fur-kids...or my mom who has regressed to a small petulant child...or just because. It's been a tough year for Sue keeping everyone safe and happy.

These are 6.5-7 mm "Freshadama" freshwater pink-peach pearls from Pearl Paradise. Freshadama is the name PP has given their top-grade freshwater. I asked for a pair that was as pink as possible and they sent me pics of several to choose from. I think they're a little more peach than they look in the first photo. Second photo is true to color. I do love them.


----------



## JenJBS

BigPurseSue said:


> Here are the earrings I bought for Mother's Day...as a gift from the fur-kids...or my mom who has regressed to a small petulant child...or just because. It's been a tough year for Sue keeping everyone safe and happy.
> 
> These are 6.5-7 mm "Freshadama" freshwater pink-peach pearls from Pearl Paradise. Freshadama is the name PP has given their top-grade freshwater. I asked for a pair that was as pink as possible and they sent me pics of several to choose from. I think they're a little more peach than they look in the first photo. Second photo is true to color. I do love them.
> 
> View attachment 5079407
> View attachment 5079410



Very pretty! Love that color!


----------



## SmokieDragon

BigPurseSue said:


> Here are the earrings I bought for Mother's Day...as a gift from the fur-kids...or my mom who has regressed to a small petulant child...or just because. It's been a tough year for Sue keeping everyone safe and happy.
> 
> These are 6.5-7 mm "Freshadama" freshwater pink-peach pearls from Pearl Paradise. Freshadama is the name PP has given their top-grade freshwater. I asked for a pair that was as pink as possible and they sent me pics of several to choose from. I think they're a little more peach than they look in the first photo. Second photo is true to color. I do love them.
> 
> View attachment 5079407
> View attachment 5079410



Lovely!


----------



## cdtracing

Pearls & turquoise for Mother's Day.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Pearls & turquoise for Mother's Day.
> View attachment 5080355



So gorgeous and jaw-dropping!


----------



## tealocean

cdtracing said:


> Pearls & turquoise for Mother's Day.
> View attachment 5080355


I just found my way back to the thread, and am loving your pearl photos! The pearl and turquoise combo is so beautiful!


----------



## cdtracing

Got a mixed color Akoya necklace from Paradise Pearl Thailand. I bought 2 strands of 5-7mm & had a long rope made from them. It's hard to capture the colors on camera. The luster ID crisp & sharp, very clean, & almost round baroques. It's light so it will be a great necklace to wear for out hot, humid summers. I wore it today with my blue Akoya rope & my PP 8mm blue Akoya necklace.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Got a mixed color Akoya necklace from Paradise Pearl Thailand. I bought 2 strands of 5-7mm & had a long rope made from them. It's hard to capture the colors on camera. The luster ID crisp & sharp, very clean, & almost round baroques. It's light so it will be a great necklace to wear for out hot, humid summers. I wore it today with my blue Akoya rope & my PP 8mm blue Akoya necklace.
> View attachment 5107910



Beautiful! It looks so round for a baroque! Luster is truly amazing!


----------



## foxgal

I had two individual pearls I’ve had for a LONG time (from 1986 - long story, I wrote in the ‘June babies’ thread I created) made into charms so I can wear them on necklaces or add to hoop earrings. Love how they look with my short pearl strand and silver baby lock.


----------



## Canturi lover

foxgal said:


> I had two individual pearls I’ve had for a LONG time (from 1986 - long story, I wrote in the ‘June babies’ thread I created) made into charms so I can wear them on necklaces or add to hoop earrings. Love how they look with my short pearl strand and silver baby lock.
> 
> View attachment 5112742


They look fabulous!


----------



## SmokieDragon

So happy to introduce my 9-9.5mm Akoya Baroque Necklace from the ongoing Pearl Paradise Vault Sale! They look so round and the luster is amazing! So pleased  @cdtracing , thanks for showing us yours when you got it and bringing this necklace onto my radar!


----------



## Cool Breeze

SmokieDragon said:


> So happy to introduce my 9-9.5mm Akoya Baroque Necklace from the ongoing Pearl Paradise Vault Sale! They look so round and the luster is amazing! So pleased  @cdtracing , thanks for showing us yours when you got it and bringing this necklace onto my radar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135452


Congratulations!  They are so beautiful!  The glow!


----------



## cdtracing

Congratulations, SD. You're going to love it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  They are so beautiful!  The glow!





cdtracing said:


> Congratulations, SD. You're going to love it!



Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## jelliedfeels

Black Pearl set


----------



## Etriers

Hi pearl experts, I’m considering a 7-7.5 mm 18” Akoya AAA necklace from American Pearl.  They say their AAA pearls have a mirror-finish and are the finest (yaddah, yaddah,). I was going to get it with the gold Tiffany-style clasp. Can you tell me about your experience with AP and is this a safe buy?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Etriers said:


> Hi pearl experts, I’m considering a 7-7.5 mm 18” Akoya AAA necklace from American Pearl.  They say their AAA pearls have a mirror-finish and are the finest (yaddah, yaddah,). I was going to get it with the gold Tiffany-style clasp. Can you tell me about your experience with AP and is this a safe buy?



I don't have experience with AP but I think what you can do is try emailing them to ask for more pictures of their strands so that you can choose the strand that you want. Maybe a neck shot, a shot under warm light and also daylight shots. Basically you are looking for the best glow, nicest skins and perfect roundness


----------



## LizzieBennett

Etriers said:


> Hi pearl experts, I’m considering a 7-7.5 mm 18” Akoya AAA necklace from American Pearl.  They say their AAA pearls have a mirror-finish and are the finest (yaddah, yaddah,). I was going to get it with the gold Tiffany-style clasp. Can you tell me about your experience with AP and is this a safe buy?


I’ve ordered from AP and I was very pleased with what I purchased.     It was a necklace similar to your size and was also AAA.


----------



## Etriers

LizzieBennett said:


> I’ve ordered from AP and I was very pleased with what I purchased.     It was a necklace similar to your size and was also AAA.



I looked at Tiffany’s and Mikimoto and decided to order from AP this morning because they sent me a 20% off coupon. I decided on the 18” 7.5-8 and put a note on my order (what the heck, they asked!) asking them to choose a strand with the shiny, mirror finish as depicted in the web photo. They seem to have a generous, no-hassle return policy so if they aren’t what I want, I’ll send them back. If they are as advertised, then it seems to be the best deal of the pearls I have looked at.

It is confusing that there are so many versions of grading between retailers.


----------



## jaskg144

Very excited for my first pearl piece to arrive next week! I just ordered this beautiful ring online. It's a 12mm South Sea Pearl with a baguette diamond halo (0.25 ttcw)  will post pictures once it arrives.


----------



## SmokieDragon

jasmynh1 said:


> Very excited for my first pearl piece to arrive next week! I just ordered this beautiful ring online. It's a 12mm South Sea Pearl with a baguette diamond halo (0.25 ttcw)  will post pictures once it arrives.
> 
> View attachment 5171369
> View attachment 5171362



So beautiful and looking forward to your mod shots!


----------



## cdtracing

jasmynh1 said:


> Very excited for my first pearl piece to arrive next week! I just ordered this beautiful ring online. It's a 12mm South Sea Pearl with a baguette diamond halo (0.25 ttcw)  will post pictures once it arrives.
> 
> View attachment 5171369
> View attachment 5171362


Quite a beautiful ring!


----------



## jaskg144

My ring arrived!!! Was not expecting it to arrive today but it’s absolutely beautiful  the Pearl is much less golden in real life, but I love it. Very happy, as I can now wear it to a wedding party on Thursday! Now to hunt for some matching earrings.


----------



## SmokieDragon

jasmynh1 said:


> My ring arrived!!! Was not expecting it to arrive today but it’s absolutely beautiful  the Pearl is much less golden in real life, but I love it. Very happy, as I can now wear it to a wedding party on Thursday! Now to hunt for some matching earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174418
> View attachment 5174419



Lovely!


----------



## fendifemale

jasmynh1 said:


> My ring arrived!!! Was not expecting it to arrive today but it’s absolutely beautiful  the Pearl is much less golden in real life, but I love it. Very happy, as I can now wear it to a wedding party on Thursday! Now to hunt for some matching earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174418
> View attachment 5174419


Still pretty.


----------



## jaskg144

I've got the pearl bug after my ring   

Waiting for these beautiful white gold South Sea white pearl earrings to arrive - hopefully today!


----------



## udalrike

Pearls are so beautiful. Every single pearl you posted here. 
Made a new bracelet with a gold cross I had. It is a pendant but works perfectly on a bracelet.


----------



## Etriers

Thinking about more pearls after re-watching the Downton Abbey series . I was impressed with the quality of my last non-designer strand, and am considering another strand in a long length.

My question to you pearl collectors, is there any reasonable reason to buy Mikimoto if I can find the same pearls for several thousand dollars less? (Apropos of nothing, I saw that SJP chose Mikimoto in the Sex and the City movie.) Does Mikimoto have so much cache that it is worth the extra expense. Trying to get my mindset right If anyone can help.


----------



## dotty8

My first pearl necklace... it's freshwater pearls (and the clasp is silver), bit I liked the light pink colour, so I got it  It's much more pink IRL, depending on the lighting.


----------



## udalrike

Lovely pearls!

I made these 3 little bracelets with different pearls and garnets today. Can´t really capture the dark red of the garnets in this light.


----------



## udalrike

Here


----------



## udalrike

Some like these would be nice gifts for Christmas, don´t you think?


----------



## rubypurple

Recently got into pearls. The white SSP has always been in my collection but I recently been loving other shades of SSP


----------



## jaskg144

White SSP are my favourites


----------



## isobel77

Love this thread!  Playing with the idea of pearl and diamond earrings to go with my wedding dress. Thoughts on these beauties? Or other ideas? Am willing to spend a bit as they will be passed down in the family. https://www.mikimoto.co.uk/uk_en/les-petales-place-vendome-akoya-earring


----------



## jaskg144

isobel77 said:


> Love this thread!  Playing with the idea of pearl and diamond earrings to go with my wedding dress. Thoughts on these beauties? Or other ideas? Am willing to spend a bit as they will be passed down in the family. https://www.mikimoto.co.uk/uk_en/les-petales-place-vendome-akoya-earring



They're gorgeous! Yoko London also have some amazing designs  and they have a shop in Knightsbridge if you’re in the UK. Their prices are also much better than Mikimoto, so you get much more for your money! 









						Freshwater Pearl Earrings & Diamond Earrings - Yoko London
					

These timeless earrings feature lustrous 9.5-10mm Freshwater pearls and diamonds in a classic elegant design. Free global shipping




					www.yokolondon.com


----------



## HenrietteBN

isobel77 said:


> Love this thread!  Playing with the idea of pearl and diamond earrings to go with my wedding dress. Thoughts on these beauties? Or other ideas? Am willing to spend a bit as they will be passed down in the family. https://www.mikimoto.co.uk/uk_en/les-petales-place-vendome-akoya-earring


I was just at Mikimoto in NYC this weekend. The Place Vendôme collection is lovely. I think the Cherry Blossom collection would be beautiful too, which I am thinking of getting. https://www.mikimotoamerica.com/med...195b6a99964fcf26c8bd894a/m/e/mea10261ndxz.jpg


----------



## isobel77

jasmynh1 said:


> They're gorgeous! Yoko London also have some amazing designs  and they have a shop in Knightsbridge if you’re in the UK. Their prices are also much better than Mikimoto, so you get much more for your money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freshwater Pearl Earrings & Diamond Earrings - Yoko London
> 
> 
> These timeless earrings feature lustrous 9.5-10mm Freshwater pearls and diamonds in a classic elegant design. Free global shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yokolondon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213772


Ahhh I did not know of this brand! I am UK based so it would be very easy for me to go and have a look. Thank you for the advice


----------



## isobel77

HenrietteBN said:


> I was just at Mikimoto in NYC this weekend. The Place Vendôme collection is lovely. I think the Cherry Blossom collection would be beautiful too, which I am thinking of getting. https://www.mikimotoamerica.com/med...195b6a99964fcf26c8bd894a/m/e/mea10261ndxz.jpg


Oh lovely! I do not see this on the UK website, but maybe they have in store  I emailed them yesterday and asked about the diamond quality they use (F-G,VS) and the SA was so kind to send me pictures of the earrings as well as an additional pair also with diamonds


----------



## Cool Breeze

isobel77 said:


> Oh lovely! I do not see this on the UK website, but maybe they have in store  I emailed them yesterday and asked about the diamond quality they use (F-G,VS) and the SA was so kind to send me pictures of the earrings as well as an additional pair also with diamonds


They both are really pretty!  The pearls just glow.  Good luck with your search!


----------



## jaskg144

I bought a few pairs of Freshwater pearls because I was wearing my South Sea pearls too much and I was scared of damaging them. I’m actually very pleased with them. They have a lovely lustre    These are 8mm. I also have 11mm in peach colour.


----------



## Pevi

A ring and earrings that were my grandma’s. 18k yellow gold. I specially like the ring.


----------



## jaskg144

Pevi said:


> A ring and earrings that were my grandma’s. 18k yellow gold. I specially like the ring.
> 
> View attachment 5217322
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217323
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217324
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217325



Gorgeous! Lovely to have a matching set


----------



## jaskg144

11mm peach coloured pearls


----------



## MBUIOGVA

I am happy to have found this thread.  I am a pearl lover too since a long time.   Here is picture of my beautiful necklaces that I adore...


----------



## SmokieDragon

MBUIOGVA said:


> I am happy to have found this thread.  I am a pearl lover too since a long time.   Here is picture of my beautiful necklaces that I adore...
> 
> View attachment 5217464



Such amazing luster!!! Beautiful


----------



## MBUIOGVA

SmokieDragon said:


> Such amazing luster!!! Beautiful


Thank you so much for your comment.  I am flattered.  The blue/gray are Tahitian; the white ones are South Sea Baroque, and the pastel multicolored ones are Chinese Freshwater.  The three necklaces have a built-in closure respectively.   The built-in closure is drilled inside two pearls of each necklace.   The marvel of this closure system is that it offers three options: (1). a necklace to close individually, (2). two necklaces be connected for a longer necklace, or (3). all three necklaces be connected together for a longer necklace.


----------



## SmokieDragon

MBUIOGVA said:


> Thank you so much for your comment.  I am flattered.  The blue/gray are Tahitian; the white ones are South Sea Baroque, and the pastel multicolored ones are Chinese Freshwater.  The three necklaces have a built-in closure respectively.   The built-in closure is drilled inside two pearls of each necklace.   The marvel of this closure system is that it offers three options: (1). a necklace to close individually, (2). two necklaces be connected for a longer necklace, or (3). all three necklaces be connected together for a longer necklace.



This is the harpoon closure that you’ve described. You should be flattered as you’ve chosen your pearls well  Seeing your pearls makes me want to wear mine next week for a change.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

SmokieDragon said:


> This is the harpoon closure that you’ve described. You should be flattered as you’ve chosen your pearls well  Seeing your pearls makes me want to wear mine next week for a change.


Thank you for teaching me the name of this pearl necklace closure.  These are the only pearl necklaces I own, and I find they go with everything.   Yes, do wear your pearls as they love to be worn.


----------



## jaskg144

I’d love to buy a full Pearl necklace, but I feel like I can’t pull them off as I’m only 24   that’s why I stick to Pearl earrings and rings. What do you all think? I’d love to wear them casually and dress them up too.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

jasmynh1 said:


> I’d love to buy a full Pearl necklace, but I feel like I can’t pull them off as I’m only 24   that’s why I stick to Pearl earrings and rings. What do you all think? I’d love to wear them casually and dress them up too.


If pearls call your heart, I suggest you go for them.  They are ageless, classic, and a good investment.... if this is the style you wish to follow, you will wear them during different seasons in your life....


----------



## SmokieDragon

jasmynh1 said:


> I’d love to buy a full Pearl necklace, but I feel like I can’t pull them off as I’m only 24   that’s why I stick to Pearl earrings and rings. What do you all think? I’d love to wear them casually and dress them up too.



You can buy one necklace to try out at first. If you find yourself mesmerised and thinking about other colours, then you can buy more  You can also try out a pearl pendant first.


----------



## jaskg144

Just bought this amazing black Tahitian Pearl ring. It’s set in white gold with .3ct diamonds. Can’t wait to receive it   I think the design is so stunning and very unique.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

jasmynh1 said:


> Just bought this amazing black Tahitian Pearl ring. It’s set in white gold with .3ct diamonds. Can’t wait to receive it   I think the design is so stunning and very unique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219451
> View attachment 5219452


 What an amazing piece.  The pearl is beautiful.  How big is it?


----------



## jaskg144

MBUIOGVA said:


> What an amazing piece.  The pearl is beautiful.  How big is it?



Thanks so much - it's arriving tomorrow! The pearl is just under 9mm


----------



## MBUIOGVA

jasmynh1 said:


> Thanks so much - it's arriving tomorrow! The pearl is just under 9mm
> View attachment 5221128


It’s a nice size and the quality is top.  Lucky girl!!


----------



## jaskg144

My ring just arrived!!! The lustre is absolutely amazing   so pleased with it. I have some earrings on the way too - hoping the pearls are a good colour match.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

jasmynh1 said:


> My ring just arrived!!! The lustre is absolutely amazing   so pleased with it. I have some earrings on the way too - hoping the pearls are a good colour match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221783
> View attachment 5221784


What is the color of your pearl?


----------



## jaskg144

MBUIOGVA said:


> What is the color of your pearl?



It’s a ‘black’ Pearl but has quite a silvery lustre to it as opposed to the peacock lustre. It’s beautiful and looks very different in different lights. The earrings look like a good match online, so hopefully they match up well! I’m not looking for an exact match, but would like them to be the same colour tone


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Dear pearl lovers,  
I have a question for you. What is a good size for everyday pearl stud earrings?   Please let me know your thoughts. Cheers,


----------



## Pearlover2305

Hello everyone, i'm just into the pearl world & have some recently  and so glad that i found this forum^^ hope to learn more from you guys,  @MBUIOGVA  for me my everyday size will be a 9.5-10 mm


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Hello Pearlover2305, Thank you for your answer, and welcome to the Purse Forum. I am in the process of buying another pair of pearl studs.  I have learned that a fraction of a millimeter maters when buying pearl stud earrings. My idea is to not hide the earlobe.... I recently bought a pair of South Sea studs in 10.7 mm and they look big because they cover my earlobe.  I am going to try the 9.5 to 10 mm ones you suggest and see.
Tell us about your love to pearls?  Which ones are your favorite ones?


----------



## SmokieDragon

MBUIOGVA said:


> Dear pearl lovers,
> I have a question for you. What is a good size for everyday pearl stud earrings?   Please let me know your thoughts. Cheers,



For me, I like 7-8mm for everyday. It’s nothing to do with how it covers my earlobe or the weight but more to do with answering the phone when it rings - the bigger studs get in the way for me. Love the look of bigger studs though


----------



## MBUIOGVA

SmokieDragon said:


> For me, I like 7-8mm for everyday. It’s nothing to do with how it covers my earlobe or the weight but more to do with answering the phone when it rings - the bigger studs get in the way for me. Love the look of bigger studs though


This is a good point to consider.  Thank you for bringing it up.  The telephone is a necessary evil these days.   I have a pair of Akoyas I love in this size range already, and yes, they are comfortable.  I have been thinking as I am becoming a middle aged woman, a bigger pair of stud earrings will look great.


----------



## Pearlover2305

MBUIOGVA said:


> Hello Pearlover2305, Thank you for your answer, and welcome to the Purse Forum. I am in the process of buying another pair of pearl studs.  I have learned that a fraction of a millimeter maters when buying pearl stud earrings. My idea is to not hide the earlobe.... I recently bought a pair of South Sea studs in 10.7 mm and they look big because they cover my earlobe.  I am going to try the 9.5 to 10 mm ones you suggest and see.
> Tell us about your love to pearls?  Which ones are your favorite ones?



for me Japanese Akoya pearls are my favorites, their shine and luster are just amazing especially when it has the aurora effect  how about you? among all your collections or experience, which one attracts you the most?


----------



## jaskg144

SmokieDragon said:


> For me, I like 7-8mm for everyday. It’s nothing to do with how it covers my earlobe or the weight but more to do with answering the phone when it rings - the bigger studs get in the way for me. Love the look of bigger studs though



I agree! I have a pair of 8mm SS pearls and I really love them. Perfect size for daily wear


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Pearlover2305 said:


> for me Japanese Akoya pearls are my favorites, their shine and luster are just amazing especially when it has the aurora effect  how about you? among all your collections or experience, which one attracts you the most?


How interesting... I have not heard about the aurora effect on Akoyas....I hope you don’t mind me asking,  what is this?   I love Akoyas too... I am currently hunting some in the neighborhood of 9.5mm.  I like South Sea pearls as well.....although nowadays there are some SS that can look like Akoyas, color wise.   South Sea have a thicker nacre and according to my pearl broker, they will last longer than Akoyas...   

I like Tahitian too... 

I am a sucker for pearls.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

jasmynh1 said:


> I agree! I have a pair of 8mm SS pearls and I really love them. Perfect size for daily wear
> View attachment 5223490


Love your SS 8mm.  Thank you for the picture.  They look great on you!


----------



## Pearlover2305

MBUIOGVA said:


> How interesting... I have not heard about the aurora effect on Akoyas....I hope you don’t mind me asking,  what is this?   I love Akoyas too... I am currently hunting some in the neighborhood of 9.5mm.  I like South Sea pearls as well.....although nowadays there are some SS that can look like Akoyas, color wise.   South Sea have a thicker nacre and according to my pearl broker, they will last longer than Akoyas...
> 
> I like Tahitian too...
> 
> I am a sucker for pearls.


Wow it's good, yes tahiti & south sea have its own attractiveness  

I have someone who supply me with akoya, he shared with me a lot about akoya & got into akoya world lately haha ><

Aurora effect is the characteristic phenomena of iridescent color that may appear on the surface of a pearl so it will look like this as an example


----------



## MBUIOGVA

This is neat... and thank you for sharing this info.   Do you have a picture of your personal Akoyas to show us?


----------



## Pearlover2305

MBUIOGVA said:


> This is neat... and thank you for sharing this info.   Do you have a picture of your personal Akoyas to show us?



hello~sorry just saw the reply,yes sure


----------



## B4GBuff

Don't know if this counts since it's more than just pearls. It's an Indian 22k solid gold necklace, all the gold is solid 22k, genuine rubies, genuine diamonds including both the cut and the polki (natural) and the pearls and micro pearls (zoom in) are genuine South Sea pearls. I paid about 5k CAD about 5 years ago for it inside India, brought it to Canada and had it valued at about 8k and since then gold and precious gems have nearly doubled so I estimate it's worth well over at least 12k CAD now.  I don't wear it except rarely as it's kind of over the top not sure what to wear it to LOL but hesitant to sell it too as it's beautiful. It's two peacocks on the sides. The whole thing is handmade.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Pearlover2305 said:


> hello~sorry just saw the reply,yes sure


These are beautiful pearls!  The luster is over the top! Congratulations and thank you for showing them to us.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

..


----------



## MBUIOGVA

B4GBuff said:


> Don't know if this counts since it's more than just pearls. It's an Indian 22k solid gold necklace, all the gold is solid 22k, genuine rubies, genuine diamonds including both the cut and the polki (natural) and the pearls and micro pearls (zoom in) are genuine South Sea pearls. I paid about 5k CAD about 5 years ago for it inside India, brought it to Canada and had it valued at about 8k and since then gold and precious gems have nearly doubled so I estimate it's worth well over at least 12k CAD now.  I don't wear it except rarely as it's kind of over the top not sure what to wear it to LOL but hesitant to sell it too as it's beautiful. It's two peacocks on the sides. The whole thing is handmade.
> 
> View attachment 5226318



Such an exquisite piece!


----------



## jaskg144

My new black Tahitian earrings arrived to match my ring!! So happy with them   they're a tiny bit darker than my ring, but still an extremely close match and they compliment each other beautifully. Lustre is beautiful and the colour is lovely. I think it's best that they're a tiny bit darker, as theyre 1mm or so smaller than the pearl in the ring. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Can't wait to wear them together


----------



## jaskg144

B4GBuff said:


> Don't know if this counts since it's more than just pearls. It's an Indian 22k solid gold necklace, all the gold is solid 22k, genuine rubies, genuine diamonds including both the cut and the polki (natural) and the pearls and micro pearls (zoom in) are genuine South Sea pearls. I paid about 5k CAD about 5 years ago for it inside India, brought it to Canada and had it valued at about 8k and since then gold and precious gems have nearly doubled so I estimate it's worth well over at least 12k CAD now.  I don't wear it except rarely as it's kind of over the top not sure what to wear it to LOL but hesitant to sell it too as it's beautiful. It's two peacocks on the sides. The whole thing is handmade.
> 
> View attachment 5226318



Amazing!!! Rubies work so beautifully with Indian gold. My husbands family are always wanting me to wear more Indian gold, but I'm too fair to pull it off   I bet this piece looks amazing on you. The pearls look beautiful, I love golden pearls.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

jasmynh1 said:


> My new black Tahitian earrings arrived to match my ring!! So happy with them   they're a tiny bit darker than my ring, but still an extremely close match and they compliment each other beautifully. Lustre is beautiful and the colour is lovely. I think it's best that they're a tiny bit darker, as theyre 1mm or so smaller than the pearl in the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226664
> View attachment 5226665
> 
> Can't wait to wear them together


So beautiful!!!


----------



## hers4eva

jasmynh1 said:


> My new black Tahitian earrings arrived to match my ring!! So happy with them   they're a tiny bit darker than my ring, but still an extremely close match and they compliment each other beautifully. Lustre is beautiful and the colour is lovely. I think it's best that they're a tiny bit darker, as theyre 1mm or so smaller than the pearl in the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226664
> View attachment 5226665
> 
> Can't wait to wear them together




Hi sweet lady,

beautiful duo   

wondering if the vintage alhambra onyx pendant would go beautifully to be a stunning trio


----------



## jaskg144

hers4eva said:


> Hi sweet lady,
> 
> beautiful duo
> 
> wondering if the vintage alhambra onyx pendant would go beautifully to be a stunning trio



Hi darling!!

Absolutely - I think they would look beautiful together. You must get some Tahitians once you receive your onyx pendant for Christmas!!


----------



## 880

B4GBuff said:


> Don't know if this counts since it's more than just pearls. It's an Indian 22k solid gold necklace, all the gold is solid 22k, genuine rubies, genuine diamonds including both the cut and the polki (natural) and the pearls and micro pearls (zoom in) are genuine South Sea pearls. I paid about 5k CAD about 5 years ago for it inside India, brought it to Canada and had it valued at about 8k and since then gold and precious gems have nearly doubled so I estimate it's worth well over at least 12k CAD now.  I don't wear it except rarely as it's kind of over the top not sure what to wear it to LOL but hesitant to sell it too as it's beautiful. It's two peacocks on the sides. The whole thing is handmade.
> 
> View attachment 5226318


Love this! Of course this can dress up a LBD, but I personally would wear it with a black sweater and (whispers) jeans.  

as I get older, I am almost 54, I wear bigger jewelry, so pearl studs correspond. Jewelry shrinkage is real. Also. I have a chunky ear lobe, so I find that a bigger pearl makes my lobe look more dainty 
JMO


----------



## hers4eva

@jasmynh1 

Sharing ideas are great   Only thing I think the stunning white gold is special order to match your  set.

great idea my friend  .. maybe a small black pearl so room to wear a diamond stud too.

have a wonderful day!


----------



## Pearlover2305

hello pearl lovers, sorry i don't know whether this question is okay to be posted or not but just wanna ask, i'm planning to buy a new pearl other than akoya (most probably tahiti or south sea) and will buy it online (due to current situation), but doesn't know any trusted platform yet do you guys have any good recommendation which website or platform is trustable to buy pearl from? thank you


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Pearlover2305 said:


> hello pearl lovers, sorry i don't know whether this question is okay to be posted or not but just wanna ask, i'm planning to buy a new pearl other than akoya (most probably tahiti or south sea) and will buy it online (due to current situation), but doesn't know any trusted platform yet do you guys have any good recommendation which website or platform is trustable to buy pearl from? thank you


Hi Pearlover2305,  I would recommend Winterson.co.uk  They specialize in selling high-quality pearls online.  I suggest getting in touch with them, and telling them exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## Pearlover2305

MBUIOGVA said:


> Hi Pearlover2305,  I would recommend Winterson.co.uk  They specialize in selling high-quality pearls online.  I suggest getting in touch with them, and telling them exactly what you are looking for.


thank you i will look to it


----------



## SmokieDragon

Pearlover2305 said:


> hello pearl lovers, sorry i don't know whether this question is okay to be posted or not but just wanna ask, i'm planning to buy a new pearl other than akoya (most probably tahiti or south sea) and will buy it online (due to current situation), but doesn't know any trusted platform yet do you guys have any good recommendation which website or platform is trustable to buy pearl from? thank you



2 years ago, I got the most amazing Tahitian strand from Cees Van Ojie. You can message him on Instagram. Earlier this year, I wanted to buy a lustrous South Sea Pearl strand from him but he wanted to charge me USD95 for FedEx shipping or else I would have bought the strand from him.

Pearl Paradise is another great place for Tahitians. I’ve bought a couple of steands from them (peacock and keshi respectively) and also a couple of pistachio coloured Tahitian chain bracelets which I’ve used as a necklace. They have their own website.

You can also check out SakuraPearlsAndGems on Etsy. I’ve bought a few South Sea pendants from her. She’s on Etsy


----------



## jaskg144

Pearlover2305 said:


> hello pearl lovers, sorry i don't know whether this question is okay to be posted or not but just wanna ask, i'm planning to buy a new pearl other than akoya (most probably tahiti or south sea) and will buy it online (due to current situation), but doesn't know any trusted platform yet do you guys have any good recommendation which website or platform is trustable to buy pearl from? thank you



https://www.thepearlsource.co.uk/ - The Pearl Source have some beautiful Tahitians and South Seas. I have purchased some beautiful South Sea earrings set in white gold from TJC before too at an amazing price, they also have full strands for around £700. If you're in the US, then I know American Pearl have beautiful pearls too.


----------



## catsinthebag

jasmynh1 said:


> https://www.thepearlsource.co.uk/ - The Pearl Source have some beautiful Tahitians and South Seas. I have purchased some beautiful South Sea earrings set in white gold from TJC before too at an amazing price, they also have full strands for around £700. If you're in the US, then I know American Pearl have beautiful pearls too.



Funny, I was just about to ask if anyone had purchased from The Pearl Source, and then saw your post! I’ve got my eye on a string of their Tahitian pearls, maybe for Christmas?


----------



## jaskg144

catsinthebag said:


> Funny, I was just about to ask if anyone had purchased from The Pearl Source, and then saw your post! I’ve got my eye on a string of their Tahitian pearls, maybe for Christmas?



Perfect idea! I have some bits from there on my Christmas list too


----------



## Pearlover2305

SmokieDragon said:


> 2 years ago, I got the most amazing Tahitian strand from Cees Van Ojie. You can message him on Instagram. Earlier this year, I wanted to buy a lustrous South Sea Pearl strand from him but he wanted to charge me USD95 for FedEx shipping or else I would have bought the strand from him.
> 
> Pearl Paradise is another great place for Tahitians. I’ve bought a couple of steands from them (peacock and keshi respectively) and also a couple of pistachio coloured Tahitian chain bracelets which I’ve used as a necklace. They have their own website.
> 
> You can also check out SakuraPearlsAndGems on Etsy. I’ve bought a few South Sea pendants from her. She’s on Etsy


thank you so much! will look into it as well  have you ever buy from an online auction website, ebay or something like that?


----------



## Pearlover2305

jasmynh1 said:


> https://www.thepearlsource.co.uk/ - The Pearl Source have some beautiful Tahitians and South Seas. I have purchased some beautiful South Sea earrings set in white gold from TJC before too at an amazing price, they also have full strands for around £700. If you're in the US, then I know American Pearl have beautiful pearls too.


thank you  so happy to hear a lot of resources from you and the others as well


----------



## SmokieDragon

Pearlover2305 said:


> thank you so much! will look into it as well  have you ever buy from an online auction website, ebay or something like that?



No, I haven’t.


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Tahitian strand from Cees Van Oije. I wanted to pair it with my Tahitian studs but I’m really addicted to this one pair of Omega back earrings now


----------



## Pearlover2305

SmokieDragon said:


> My Tahitian strand from Cees Van Oije. I wanted to pair it with my Tahitian studs but I’m really addicted to this one pair of Omega back earrings now
> 
> View attachment 5228784


wow so beautiful~ is that size around 9-10 mm or is it more?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Pearlover2305 said:


> wow so beautiful~ is that size around 9-10 mm or is it more?



Thanks! It’s 10-12.6 mm


----------



## jaskg144

SmokieDragon said:


> My Tahitian strand from Cees Van Oije. I wanted to pair it with my Tahitian studs but I’m really addicted to this one pair of Omega back earrings now
> 
> View attachment 5228784



Amazing    I am loving Tahitians right now. They look amazing on your skin tone.


----------



## Prada Prince

I’ve only recently become obsessed with pearls, and went into my first foray of freshwater seed pearls, in the form of a necklace and an Astley Clarke bracelet.





I’d really now like to expand my horizons and get a proper strand, but I’m not quite sure which I should go for.
On one hand - I’d love this strand from Tiffany 






						Ziegfeld Collection Pearl Necklace with a Silver Clasp, 5-6 mm | Tiffany & Co.
					






					www.tiffany.co.uk
				




but at the same time, these are freshwater pearls, and I wonder if I’m just paying for the name…

instead, should I go for an Akoya strand from The Pearl Source instead? (I’m based in the UK) which is a fraction of the cost, and appears to be of better subset of pearls… (with the added bonus that I’d probably be able to get the ideal length without needing to depend on an extender). my only concern is whether their pearls are actually good quality ones or if the Tiffany freshwater are a better






						5.0-5.5mm Japanese Akoya White Pearl Necklace- AA+ Quality
					

Looking for White Akoya Pearl Necklaces? Buy this beautiful 5.0-5.5mm Japanese Akoya White Pearl Necklace- AA+ Quality and save 70% off retail prices. Shop now!




					www.thepearlsource.co.uk
				




would appreciate any thoughts!


----------



## jaskg144

Prada Prince said:


> I’ve only recently become obsessed with pearls, and went into my first foray of freshwater seed pearls, in the form of a necklace and an Astley Clarke bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5229145
> View attachment 5229146
> 
> 
> I’d really now like to expand my horizons and get a proper strand, but I’m not quite sure which I should go for.
> On one hand - I’d love this strand from Tiffany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ziegfeld Collection Pearl Necklace with a Silver Clasp, 5-6 mm | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiffany.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but at the same time, these are freshwater pearls, and I wonder if I’m just paying for the name…
> 
> instead, should I go for an Akoya strand from The Pearl Source instead? (I’m based in the UK) which is a fraction of the cost, and appears to be of better subset of pearls… (with the added bonus that I’d probably be able to get the ideal length without needing to depend on an extender). my only concern is whether their pearls are actually good quality ones or if the Tiffany freshwater are a better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.0-5.5mm Japanese Akoya White Pearl Necklace- AA+ Quality
> 
> 
> Looking for White Akoya Pearl Necklaces? Buy this beautiful 5.0-5.5mm Japanese Akoya White Pearl Necklace- AA+ Quality and save 70% off retail prices. Shop now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thepearlsource.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would appreciate any thoughts!



Hi! I’m UK based too and recommended The Pearl Source to someone a few posts above on this forum - with the Tiffany strand you really are just paying for the name, as you said, they are just freshwater pearls - so I think you would be better off going with another retailer. The Pearl Source have some beautiful strands of pearls for you to choose from. Their Akoyas are beautiful.

Another great but unexpected option is TJC. I have some Golden South Sea, white South Sea and Tahitians from them and they are stunning and amazing quality. They currently have some beautiful strands of South Sea, Edison pearls and Akoyas on their site  their delivery is very quick and their returns process is quite easy too.


----------



## JenJBS

SmokieDragon said:


> My Tahitian strand from Cees Van Oije. I wanted to pair it with my Tahitian studs but I’m really addicted to this one pair of Omega back earrings now
> 
> View attachment 5228784



Gorgeous!


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Pearlover2305 said:


> hello~sorry just saw the reply,yes sure


Where did you buy your beautiful Akoyas?


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Prada Prince said:


> I’ve only recently become obsessed with pearls, and went into my first foray of freshwater seed pearls, in the form of a necklace and an Astley Clarke bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5229145
> View attachment 5229146
> 
> 
> I’d really now like to expand my horizons and get a proper strand, but I’m not quite sure which I should go for.
> On one hand - I’d love this strand from Tiffany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ziegfeld Collection Pearl Necklace with a Silver Clasp, 5-6 mm | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiffany.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but at the same time, these are freshwater pearls, and I wonder if I’m just paying for the name…
> 
> instead, should I go for an Akoya strand from The Pearl Source instead? (I’m based in the UK) which is a fraction of the cost, and appears to be of better subset of pearls… (with the added bonus that I’d probably be able to get the ideal length without needing to depend on an extender). my only concern is whether their pearls are actually good quality ones or if the Tiffany freshwater are a better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.0-5.5mm Japanese Akoya White Pearl Necklace- AA+ Quality
> 
> 
> Looking for White Akoya Pearl Necklaces? Buy this beautiful 5.0-5.5mm Japanese Akoya White Pearl Necklace- AA+ Quality and save 70% off retail prices. Shop now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thepearlsource.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would appreciate any thoughts!


Hello Prada Prince,
I love how you are mixing your pearls with your jewelry.  It’s nice you appreciate pearls, because they are beautiful.  Pearls are alive, and as I read once, pearls lighten-up a person’s face, versus diamonds, although so beautiful as well, shine on their own. 
Something I learned early on my pearl quest, is that you can get creative.  You can find a beautiful strand of pearls, find the clasp you love, and have it threaded in silk in the length you like.  The question here is, finding the strand(s), the clasp preferably in gold (silver can change color over time), and figuring out the perfect length for the purpose you desire.  
I was lucky to meet a friend, many years ago, who worked for the biggest pearl wholesaler in Geneva, Switzerland, an important hub in the pearl trade.  This company sources to the renowned jewelers in Europe like Bucherer.  This is where I have bought most of my pearls.  The daughter of the owner, runs https://www.winterson.co.uk/ , and they sell only top quality gems online.  I suggest you check them out. 
If time is an issue for you, Tiffany pearls are always a dream!


----------



## Pearlover2305

MBUIOGVA said:


> Where did you buy your beautiful Akoyas?


i bought it from a Japanese friend who now owns a pearl wholesaler company in Japan. if you are searching for Japanese akoya maybe i can connect you with them as well if you want  i heard they recently opened up an etsy store this year, its Kaisei Pearls if i'm not mistaken


----------



## SmokieDragon

Golden and White South Sea Pearl strand today


----------



## SmokieDragon

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks so much!


----------



## MBUIOGVA

SmokieDragon said:


> Golden and White South Sea Pearl strand today
> 
> View attachment 5229979



Oh my SmokieDragon!  You have such amazing necklaces!!!   Congratulations and hope you wear them long, and in good health.


----------



## SmokieDragon

MBUIOGVA said:


> Oh my SmokieDragon!  You have such amazing necklaces!!!   Congratulations and hope you wear them long, and in good health.



Thanks so much! The weather here has been very hot of late so I haven’t been wearing much pearls. It actually turned cooler the past few days. Hence, my pearls came out


----------



## Pearlover2305

Pearlover2305 said:


> i bought it from a Japanese friend who now owns a pearl wholesaler company in Japan. if you are searching for Japanese akoya maybe i can connect you with them as well if you want  i heard they recently opened up an etsy store this year, its Kaisei Pearls if i'm not mistaken


hello friends, got their link~ https://www.etsy.com/shop/KaiseiPearls , i just browse their shop and they also sell other type of pearls too


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Pearlover2305 said:


> hello friends, got their link~ https://www.etsy.com/shop/KaiseiPearls , i just browse their shop and they also sell other type of pearls too


Thank you for posting the link.  I am not familiar with Etsy, however will check out KaiseiPearls.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Why could we like Akoyas more than South Sea pearls?


----------



## MBUIOGVA

SmokieDragon said:


> My Tahitian strand from Cees Van Oije. I wanted to pair it with my Tahitian studs but I’m really addicted to this one pair of Omega back earrings now
> 
> View attachment 5228784


I am so tempted by this necklace.  I keep coming back to this picture.  I love how it matches your sweater....  I foresee a piece like this in my jewelry collection down the road....


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Sharing my pearl treasured stud collection:


----------



## Pearlover2305

MBUIOGVA said:


> Why could we like Akoyas more than South Sea pearls?


hmm~ good question,, both are amazing pearls though  personally, i prefer Akoya because its luster that compliment my style (simple, casual) and the size are okay as well for me, but my mom prefer south sea because its golden color & size she like more "fancy" style


----------



## SmokieDragon

MBUIOGVA said:


> I am so tempted by this necklace.  I keep coming back to this picture.  I love how it matches your sweater....  I foresee a piece like this in my jewelry collection down the road....



You really should get a Tahitian strand. Tahitians are very versatile. This necklace is my favourite TBH (but I won’t tell my other necklaces that hehe)


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Golden and White South Sea Pearl strand today
> 
> View attachment 5229979


Looking good, SmokieD!


----------



## TXLVlove

Hey Pearlies, I’ve been away for awhile but love all the posts!  I received my first white ssp strand on Friday and my new clasp on Saturday. The strand was on a wire so I just restrung it.  I might shorten it a bit but for now it’s good.  12-14.6mm.


----------



## TXLVlove

I might just have a new golden ssp strand on it’s way…I blame it on post wedding fatigue as my son got married over the weekend


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Pearlover2305 said:


> hmm~ good question,, both are amazing pearls though  personally, i prefer Akoya because its luster that compliment my style (simple, casual) and the size are okay as well for me, but my mom prefer south sea because its golden color & size she like more "fancy" style


You are right.... Akoyas are all about that shiny luster....  thank you for your input dear Pearlover2305


----------



## Cool Breeze

TXLVlove said:


> Hey Pearlies, I’ve been away for awhile but love all the posts!  I received my first white ssp strand on Friday and my new clasp on Saturday. The strand was on a wire so I just restrung it.  I might shorten it a bit but for now it’s good.  12-14.6mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232107


Just exquisite!  Looks beautiful on you.


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Looking good, SmokieD!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Hey Pearlies, I’ve been away for awhile but love all the posts!  I received my first white ssp strand on Friday and my new clasp on Saturday. The strand was on a wire so I just restrung it.  I might shorten it a bit but for now it’s good.  12-14.6mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232107



So lustrous and round! Congrats on your necklace and son’s wedding!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Akoyas today


----------



## essiedub

MBUIOGVA said:


> Thank you so much for your comment.  I am flattered.  The blue/gray are Tahitian; the white ones are South Sea Baroque, and the pastel multicolored ones are Chinese Freshwater.  The three necklaces have a built-in closure respectively.   The built-in closure is drilled inside two pearls of each necklace.   The marvel of this closure system is that it offers three options: (1). a necklace to close individually, (2). two necklaces be connected for a longer necklace, or (3). all three necklaces be connected together for a longer necklace.


neat! Have you posted a photo of the different ways you wear them? I would love to see! I was immediately drawn to the pastels with the long white attached down the center..thinking “ooh how unusual and that it’s different colors makes it even more interesting“ ..and then I read your Text about the enclosures and the light bulb went on. Nonetheless, I think it would be an interesting combination. I hope you will show us!



SmokieDragon said:


> This is the *harpoon closure* that you’ve described. You should be flattered as you’ve chosen your pearls well  Seeing your pearls makes me want to wear mine next week for a change.


thanks for that! Learn something new everyday!


----------



## MBUIOGVA

essiedub said:


> neat! Have you posted a photo of the different ways you wear them? I would love to see! I was immediately drawn to the pastels with the long white attached down the center..thinking “ooh how unusual and that it’s different colors makes it even more interesting“ ..and then I read your Text about the enclosures and the light bulb went on. Nonetheless, I think it would be an interesting combination. I hope you will show us!
> 
> 
> thanks for that! Learn something new everyday!


Hello essiedub,  Thank you for your appreciative comment.   Here are the pictures of some of the possibilities of my necklaces together.  The harpoon closure adds much versatility.


----------



## SmokieDragon

MBUIOGVA said:


> Hello essiedub,  Thank you for your appreciative comment.   Here are the pictures of some of the possibilities of my necklaces together.  The harpoon closure adds much versatility.
> 
> View attachment 5235331
> 
> View attachment 5235332
> 
> View attachment 5235333



Thanks so much for the photos of your beautiful pearls! I think your photos are also well-taken as you are very consistent despite the different lengths of the necklaces and the time taken between each shot to adjust the necklace lengths!


----------



## SmokieDragon

A blue South Sea Pearl pendant today


----------



## essiedub

MBUIOGVA said:


> Hello essiedub,  Thank you for your appreciative comment.   Here are the pictures of some of the possibilities of my necklaces together.  The harpoon closure adds much versatility.
> 
> View attachment 5235331
> 
> View attachment 5235332
> 
> View attachment 5235333


Wow it’s as if they were designed that way..the sizes relate and colors all grade into each other! Thanks for taking the time to post. Along with  from the neat harpoon clasp, the pearls are lovely!


----------



## essiedub

SmokieDragon said:


> A blue South Sea Pearl pendant today
> 
> View attachment 5235883



That is huge and splendid! Love the blue!! Is this shape what they call baroque pearl?


----------



## SmokieDragon

essiedub said:


> That is huge and splendid! Love the blue!! Is this shape what they call baroque pearl?



Thanks so much! Yes, it’s a baroque pearl


----------



## Cool Breeze

SmokieDragon said:


> A blue South Sea Pearl pendant today
> 
> View attachment 5235883


That is one beautiful pendant!


----------



## Prada Prince

I am so glad I consulted TPF before making any decisions on buying new pearls! @jasmynh1 so kindly recommended TJC, and although I was initially sceptical, given how competitive the prices were, even in comparison to The Pearl Source and Pearls Only, I pulled the trigger on a beautiful Akoya strand.
It arrived yesterday, and I am in love!




I only wish it came with a nice box rather than the velvet bag, but for £79.99 (I had a further discount code!) I shouldn’t really be complaining, (rather than paying £600 for Tiffany freshwater pearls just for the silver clasp and pretty blue box).


----------



## isobel77

Hello fellow pearl lovers! Was in Mikimoto today and came out with a pair of 7.5mm AA studs and their duet earrings, so so pleased and wanted to share  The duets are so clever as you can interchange the small stud - really versatile.


----------



## jaskg144

isobel77 said:


> Hello fellow pearl lovers! Was in Mikimoto today and came out with a pair of 7.5mm AA studs and their duet earrings, so so pleased and wanted to share  The duets are so clever as you can interchange the small stud - really versatile.
> 
> View attachment 5237275
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237276
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237278



Beautiful. They look amazing on you! Enjoy your beautiful purchases


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my new akoya strand out for my anniversary lunch today…


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cool Breeze said:


> That is one beautiful pendant!



Thanks so much!


----------



## rubypurple

New additions to my collection❤️
8mm Australian SSP deep golden. Luster is superb!


----------



## jaskg144

rubypurple said:


> New additions to my collection❤
> 8mm Australian SSP deep golden. Luster is superb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239510



I have been thinking about these since I saw your photo this morning    absolutely stunning - amazing lustre. Congrats! x


----------



## JenJBS

rubypurple said:


> New additions to my collection❤
> 8mm Australian SSP deep golden. Luster is superb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239510



   Congratulations on getting these! They are fabulous!


----------



## pomeline

I am super happy today... DH thought it would be appropriate to give me an early Christmas present just because. Of course my recent past time of binge watching Downton Abbey and The Crown had nothing to do with it...

Freshwater pearl earrings in 14ct gold, 7.5mm but to me it looks close to 8mm. These will go with anything, I feel like a princess! The picture is from the jewellery store's website (sadly I could not get a decent picture no matter how hard I tried), I believe mine have a neater setting, no blemishes at all and the mirror glow in them is really something I did not expect from freshwater pearls.




Remind me to add my other pearls later, nothing fancy but have some lovely Akoyas and big baroque freshwaters in my tiny collection.


----------



## TXLVlove

Wore my new SSP necklace yesterday.  The earrings are so heavy that I can only wear them for a few hours!


----------



## MBUIOGVA

pomeline said:


> I am super happy today... DH thought it would be appropriate to give me an early Christmas present just because. Of course my recent past time of binge watching Downton Abbey and The Crown had nothing to do with it...
> 
> Freshwater pearl earrings in 14ct gold, 7.5mm but to me it looks close to 8mm. These will go with anything, I feel like a princess! The picture is from the jewellery store's website (sadly I could not get a decent picture no matter how hard I tried), I believe mine have a neater setting, no blemishes at all and the mirror glow in them is really something I did not expect from freshwater pearls.
> 
> View attachment 5240519
> 
> 
> Remind me to add my other pearls later, nothing fancy but have some lovely Akoyas and big baroque freshwaters in my tiny collection.


What a lovely gift from your husband.  These pearls reflect light like mirrors.  Their luster is beautiful.  Please if you can, show us your Akoyas and FW Baroques.  Pearls are so interesting to appreciate even by pictures.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 5244288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore my new SSP necklace yesterday.  The earrings are so heavy that I can only wear them for a few hours!


You look great wearing those pearls.  It’s wonderful how your pearls elevate your blouse and sweater combination.  What size are the earrings?   I want to understand what is the biggest size of pearls one can wear without feeling them heavy.  I am wondering whether SS, Akoyas, and FW differ in weight....


----------



## TXLVlove

MBUIOGVA said:


> You look great wearing those pearls.  It’s wonderful how your pearls elevate your blouse and sweater combination.  What size are the earrings?   I want to understand what is the biggest size of pearls one can wear without feeling them heavy.  I am wondering whether SS, Akoyas, and FW differ in weight....


Thanks!  The earrings are 13mm Edison pearls but they match my ssp necklace perfectly.  They are heavy!  I think my sweet spot for Tahitian and SSP earrings is around 10-11mm.  My Akoyas seem small in comparison at 8mm!


----------



## Cool Breeze

TXLVlove said:


> View attachment 5244288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore my new SSP necklace yesterday.  The earrings are so heavy that I can only wear them for a few hours!


You look fabulous!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Silver blue baroque Akoya necklace today


----------



## MBUIOGVA

SmokieDragon said:


> Silver blue baroque Akoya necklace today
> 
> View attachment 5247289



Wow!!!   The luster on this necklace is beautiful, and the blueish hues are nice!


----------



## SmokieDragon

MBUIOGVA said:


> Wow!!!   The luster on this necklace is beautiful, and the blueish hues are nice!



Thanks so much!

Tahitian Keshi necklace today


----------



## JenJBS

Wore my pink pearl earrings to church this morning.


----------



## blacktigergoose

What sort of price should one expect to pay for a pair of tahitian studs, 10mm? Does anyone have a favourite shop?


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my Akoyas to lunch on Sunday…


----------



## Joule

I need to feel powerful today, so I'm going with Mighty Mikimoto.


----------



## JenJBS

Joule said:


> I need to feel powerful today, so I'm going with Mighty Mikimoto.
> View attachment 5273900



They are beautiful!


----------



## Joule

JenJBS said:


> They are beautiful!


Thank you! This is my favorite piece of jewelry.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

My beautiful and wonderful pearl lady from BAO BIJOUX in Geneva, Switzerland, found for me an amazing pair of 9.7 mm Akoyas.   The luster is breathtaking.   I am in love.  These are probably the best pearl studs I own.   Now I need to decide whether I mount them in white or yellow gold.  Please let me know which gold you would choose and why?   Any input will be gratefully appreciated..... decisions.... decisions....


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Joule said:


> I need to feel powerful today, so I'm going with Mighty Mikimoto.
> View attachment 5273900


 Ohhh Mikimoto..... hopefully one day for me...... thank you for sharing your beautiful necklace....  Surely you felt like a million dollars when wearing it!!!


----------



## Joule

MBUIOGVA said:


> Ohhh Mikimoto..... hopefully one day for me...... thank you for sharing your beautiful necklace....  Surely you felt like a million dollars when wearing it!!!


I really do love it. Luckily, pearls need to be worn, so I don't have to look around for excuses to break them out and put them on.


----------



## Joule

MBUIOGVA said:


> My beautiful and wonderful pearl lady from BAO BIJOUX in Geneva, Switzerland, found for me an amazing pair of 9.7 mm Akoyas.   The luster is breathtaking.   I am in love.  These are probably the best pearl studs I own.   Now I need to decide whether I mount them in white or yellow gold.  Please let me know which gold you would choose and why?   Any input will be gratefully appreciated..... decisions.... decisions....
> 
> View attachment 5274339
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274340


9.7mm? WOW! So lovely.


----------



## SmokieDragon

MBUIOGVA said:


> My beautiful and wonderful pearl lady from BAO BIJOUX in Geneva, Switzerland, found for me an amazing pair of 9.7 mm Akoyas.   The luster is breathtaking.   I am in love.  These are probably the best pearl studs I own.   Now I need to decide whether I mount them in white or yellow gold.  Please let me know which gold you would choose and why?   Any input will be gratefully appreciated..... decisions.... decisions....
> 
> View attachment 5274339
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274340



Beautiful luster and amazing size! Given a choice, I would choose yellow gold. It’s just a preference as it’s more fuss free in the long run. For studs, don’t think we can see the gold colour anyway so the more fuss free option wins


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Tahitian strand and studs yesterday


----------



## fendifemale

SmokieDragon said:


> My Tahitian strand and studs yesterday
> 
> View attachment 5275383
> View attachment 5275384


So gorgeous!


----------



## Cool Breeze

SmokieDragon said:


> My Tahitian strand and studs yesterday
> 
> View attachment 5275383
> View attachment 5275384


Exquisite strand!!!


----------



## MBUIOGVA

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful luster and amazing size! Given a choice, I would choose yellow gold. It’s just a preference as it’s more fuss free in the long run. For studs, don’t think we can see the gold colour anyway so the more fuss free option wins



Dearest Smokie Dragon, hello,
Thank you for your kind answer.   I love your Tahitian necklace.   It’s beautiful.  And the studs you matched it with are nice too.   If you don’t mind me asking, what size would your Tahitian stud earrings be?
Moreover, going back to your suggestion for my new Akoya pearls, can you please enlighten me as to why yellow gold would be « fuss free » in the end?   Please forgive my ignorance, and I gotta tell you, I adore learning from your vast pearl knowledge.  
All the best,


----------



## Joule

SmokieDragon said:


> My Tahitian strand and studs yesterday
> 
> View attachment 5275383
> View attachment 5275384


Those. Are. GORGEOUS.


----------



## udalrike

Ladies, I know that I am late, but I am watching "The Tudors". So I bought an inexpensive B- Pendant (for Ann Boleyn) and added real pearls instead of the fake ones. What do you think? Will take better pictures tomorrow....

Smokie, wonderful pearls!


----------



## udalrike

Here:


----------



## udalrike

Worn


----------



## SmokieDragon

MBUIOGVA said:


> Dearest Smokie Dragon, hello,
> Thank you for your kind answer.   I love your Tahitian necklace.   It’s beautiful.  And the studs you matched it with are nice too.   If you don’t mind me asking, what size would your Tahitian stud earrings be?
> Moreover, going back to your suggestion for my new Akoya pearls, can you please enlighten me as to why yellow gold would be « fuss free » in the end?   Please forgive my ignorance, and I gotta tell you, I adore learning from your vast pearl knowledge.
> All the best,



Thanks so much! My Tahitian studs are either 8-8.5mm or 8.5-9mm. Well, white gold is normally dipped in rhodium so I think about the future of the plating. Maybe not really an issue with earrings since wear and tear is not so much as a ring. Yellow gold is not plated so we don’t have to worry about that in the future. Having said all that, so far, I’ve only ever replated my WG engagement ring once and that was after 14 years when I realised it was looking yellow. I had worn it every work day for those 14 years up to the time of the lockdown last year.


----------



## SmokieDragon

fendifemale said:


> So gorgeous!





Cool Breeze said:


> Exquisite strand!!!





Joule said:


> Those. Are. GORGEOUS.





udalrike said:


> Smokie, wonderful pearls!



Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## udalrike

Daylight


----------



## MBUIOGVA

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! My Tahitian studs are either 8-8.5mm or 8.5-9mm. Well, white gold is normally dipped in rhodium so I think about the future of the plating. Maybe not really an issue with earrings since wear and tear is not so much as a ring. Yellow gold is not plated so we don’t have to worry about that in the future. Having said all that, so far, I’ve only ever replated my WG engagement ring once and that was after 14 years when I realised it was looking yellow. I had worn it every work day for those 14 years up to the time of the lockdown last year.



Thank you for the wise advice.  I did not know about this.  I will find a yellow gold setting for my new Akoyas....


----------



## HenrietteBN

I have a dilemma and would love opinions. My husband surprised me with an 18" strand of 7.5 - 8.0mm Mikimoto Reserve akoyas last year, which I love (I posted about it on this thread then). This year he gave me a 35" strand of 9.0-9.5mm akoyas, which are beautiful! However, since I am petite, the ideal strand is 32" for me, and the pearls are bigger than my princess strand.  I could get the current strand shortened, or, I could potentially exchange them for a 32" strand of 7.5 - 8.0mm pearls, and a lace collar which I have been eying. What to do? Here is my princess strand with the current opera pearls.
View attachment 5280057

Here is the strand doubled up with my princess, which is how I would probably wear it the most.
View attachment 5280067

If I do exchange it for the smaller pearl strand, then I could also get one of these collars. I initially liked the smaller one since I could wear it during the day or dressed up, but when I think about it, it probably serves the same function as a double or triple strand. The bigger collar is much dressier and has a little sparkle with a few diamonds. 
View attachment 5280069
View attachment 5280068

(Cross-posting with Mikimoto thread)


----------



## MBUIOGVA

HenrietteBN said:


> I have a dilemma and would love opinions. My husband surprised me with an 18" strand of 7.5 - 8.0mm Mikimoto Reserve akoyas last year, which I love (I posted about it on this thread then). This year he gave me a 35" strand of 9.0-9.5mm akoyas, which are beautiful! However, since I am petite, the ideal strand is 32" for me, and the pearls are bigger than my princess strand.  I could get the current strand shortened, or, I could potentially exchange them for a 32" strand of 7.5 - 8.0mm pearls, and a lace collar which I have been eying. What to do? Here is my princess strand with the current opera pearls.
> View attachment 5280057
> 
> Here is the strand doubled up with my princess, which is how I would probably wear it the most.
> View attachment 5280067
> 
> If I do exchange it for the smaller pearl strand, then I could also get one of these collars. I initially liked the smaller one since I could wear it during the day or dressed up, but when I think about it, it probably serves the same function as a double or triple strand. The bigger collar is much dressier and has a little sparkle with a few diamonds.
> View attachment 5280069
> View attachment 5280068
> 
> (Cross-posting with Mikimoto thread)


Wow!!!   Your options are superb.   All the pieces you show us are divine....
The question I would suggest asking yourself is:   How is your pearl necklace collection?   If the 18” necklace is your only necklace, it would be a great idea to add a longer one.... maybe the 32” because sounds like you will be comfortable with that length necklace.   And if you can buy either one of the collar necklaces get the one you will get the most use out of....sounds like it could be the smaller one....


----------



## nexiv

pomeline said:


> I am super happy today... DH thought it would be appropriate to give me an early Christmas present just because. Of course my recent past time of binge watching Downton Abbey and The Crown had nothing to do with it...
> 
> Freshwater pearl earrings in 14ct gold, 7.5mm but to me it looks close to 8mm. These will go with anything, I feel like a princess! The picture is from the jewellery store's website (sadly I could not get a decent picture no matter how hard I tried), I believe mine have a neater setting, no blemishes at all and the mirror glow in them is really something I did not expect from freshwater pearls.
> 
> View attachment 5240519
> 
> 
> Remind me to add my other pearls later, nothing fancy but have some lovely Akoyas and big baroque freshwaters in my tiny collection.



I really enjoy those settings.


----------



## 880

Baroque pearls strung on white gold link chain ( they can be broken into two strands or combined into a lariat etc. custom job with my independent jeweler. Second photo shows scale in an outfit


----------



## 880

bought this book at the recommendation of @BigAkoya thank you! It is inspiring!
exoerimented with tahitian; some fresh water rounds; and, dark grey baroque with diamond centerpiece (Custom from my jeweler)


----------



## jaskg144

I'm choosing some Akoya earrings from a jeweller in Japan and thought I would share these beautiful earrings that they have! I'm choosing between these for Valentines    I don't have any Akoya studs, only South Sea. and FW. Let me know if anyone would like their information! They have some amazing statement earrings and so many beautiful simple pairs.


----------



## SmokieDragon

South Sea Pearl necklace today


----------



## SmokieDragon

Tahitian and Golden South Sea Pearl earrings today


----------



## MBUIOGVA

880 said:


> bought this book at the recommendation of @BigAkoya thank you! It is inspiring!
> exoerimented with tahitian; some fresh water rounds; and, dark grey baroque with diamond centerpiece (Custom from my jeweler)
> 
> View attachment 5292173
> View attachment 5292174
> View attachment 5292175
> View attachment 5292177
> View attachment 5292178
> View attachment 5292182


Wow!!!    
I am intrigued by the book.  I love pearls so much.  What are your thoughts about the book?   I love your necklaces too.   I can see lots of thought went into those.


----------



## udalrike

You all look fabulous in your beautiful pearls!!! 
I got a very special pendant from Austria today. It is from about 1900 and has 3 pearls.


----------



## udalrike

The necklace itself bigger:


----------



## SmokieDragon

udalrike said:


> You all look fabulous in your beautiful pearls!!!
> I got a very special pendant from Austria today. It is from about 1900 and has 3 pearls.



Wow! Then they must be natural pearls!! Congrats!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Tahitian pearls yesterday


----------



## JenJBS

SmokieDragon said:


> Tahitian pearls yesterday
> 
> View attachment 5308159
> View attachment 5308160



Gorgeous!


----------



## ScarfBloke

jasmynh1 said:


> I'm choosing some Akoya earrings from a jeweller in Japan and thought I would share these beautiful earrings that they have! I'm choosing between these for Valentines    I don't have any Akoya studs, only South Sea. and FW. Let me know if anyone would like their information! They have some amazing statement earrings and so many beautiful simple pairs.
> 
> View attachment 5299524
> View attachment 5299525
> View attachment 5299526
> 
> View attachment 5299527


These are all so lovely!  I prefer South Sea, but Akoya are so lovely with the pink overtones!!!


----------



## closetluxe

jasmynh1 said:


> I agree! I have a pair of 8mm SS pearls and I really love them. Perfect size for daily wear
> View attachment 5223490


They look so elegant on you!  Are these branded ie. Tiffany's?  Is it worth it to buy pearls from Tiffany's or Mikimoto's?


----------



## JenJBS

Wore these today. Love the pink tint!


----------



## closetluxe

Prada Prince said:


> I am so glad I consulted TPF before making any decisions on buying new pearls! @jasmynh1 so kindly recommended TJC, and although I was initially sceptical, given how competitive the prices were, even in comparison to The Pearl Source and Pearls Only, I pulled the trigger on a beautiful Akoya strand.
> It arrived yesterday, and I am in love!
> View attachment 5236233
> View attachment 5236234
> 
> 
> I only wish it came with a nice box rather than the velvet bag, but for £79.99 (I had a further discount code!) I shouldn’t really be complaining, (rather than paying £600 for Tiffany freshwater pearls just for the silver clasp and pretty blue box).


What is TJC?  Is there a link?  TIA.


----------



## jaskg144

closetlux said:


> What is TJC?  Is there a link?  TIA.



TJC is a jewelry channel in the UK - but I think there is a US equivalent. It is similar to Gemporia. 



closetlux said:


> They look so elegant on you!  Are these branded ie. Tiffany's?  Is it worth it to buy pearls from Tiffany's or Mikimoto's?



Thanks so much! They are unbranded South Sea pearls. I personally wouldn't pay for branded ones from Tiffany or Mikimoto - but I know serious pearl enthusiasts do! I suppose it is like buying a plain leather bag from Hermes. I think you can get fantastic quality pearls from Etsy - I just ordered these from a lovely shop in Japan: 




They are Akoyas of an amazing quality. Let me know if you want the shop link!


----------



## MBUIOGVA

jasmynh1 said:


> TJC is a jewelry channel in the UK - but I think there is a US equivalent. It is similar to Gemporia.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! They are unbranded South Sea pearls. I personally wouldn't pay for branded ones from Tiffany or Mikimoto - but I know serious pearl enthusiasts do! I suppose it is like buying a plain leather bag from Hermes. I think you can get fantastic quality pearls from Etsy - I just ordered these from a lovely shop in Japan:
> 
> View attachment 5313287
> 
> 
> They are Akoyas of an amazing quality. Let me know if you want the shop link!



These are beautiful.   I like the setting too.  I hope you don’t mind me asking about the quality grade of pearls you got?   The luster is beautiful, and they are perfectly matched.   Yes, it would be good to know where you got them.  Wear your lovely pearls in good health....


----------



## jaskg144

MBUIOGVA said:


> These are beautiful.   I like the setting too.  I hope you don’t mind me asking about the quality grade of pearls you got?   The luster is beautiful, and they are perfectly matched.   Yes, it would be good to know where you got them.  Wear your lovely pearls in good health....



All of the information on the pearls is on the listing here - they are great quality! You can browse their other designs too!


----------



## closetluxe

jasmynh1 said:


> TJC is a jewelry channel in the UK - but I think there is a US equivalent. It is similar to Gemporia.
> Oh thanks.
> 
> Thanks so much! They are unbranded South Sea pearls. I personally wouldn't pay for branded ones from Tiffany or Mikimoto - but I know serious pearl enthusiasts do! I suppose it is like buying a plain leather bag from Hermes. I think you can get fantastic quality pearls from Etsy - I just ordered these from a lovely shop in Japan:
> 
> View attachment 5313287
> 
> 
> They are Akoyas of an amazing quality. Let me know if you want the shop link!


Yes please!


----------



## jaskg144

closetlux said:


> Yes please!



https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/ValdiValdi?ref=simple-shop-header-name&listing_id=868343308 here! They have some amazing designs.


----------



## closetluxe

jasmynh1 said:


> https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/ValdiValdi?ref=simple-shop-header-name&listing_id=868343308 here! They have some amazing designs.


Thank you!


----------



## closetluxe

Is there a difference between Mikomoto jewelry offered by Nordstrom’s vs the actual boutique itself?  I’m hoping to get my first Mikomoto piece next month for my birthday.  I want a nice pair of classic studs.  For a total Mikimoto newbie what grade should I get?  I want to get something that I can pass onto one my daughters.


----------



## ScarfBloke

So here are two designs of mine.... Red-back spiders are beautiful Australian spiders who are very protective of their babies - so I made these to show the power of a good mum! 
The Ring is a stunning Heliodor (golden beryl, not a quartz citrine) surrounded with diamonds and six keshis down the shank.  Keshis are my absolute fav pearl.


----------



## ScarfBloke

closetlux said:


> Is there a difference between Mikomoto jewelry offered by Nordstrom’s vs the actual boutique itself?  I’m hoping to get my first Mikomoto piece next month for my birthday.  I want a nice pair of classic studs.  For a total Mikimoto newbie what grade should I get?  I want to get something that I can pass onto one my daughters.


Mikimoto is a lovely brand - their designs are stunning.  They do however buy most of their pearls at wholesale auctions (do they have their own farms??) - I buy the same south sea pearls that they sell and the company that produces them are an Australian owned one.  I prefer the south sea as opposed to Akoya for the size and the fact that they are much slower growing.  South Sea will be in the water growing for 2-3 years which is much longer than akoya pearls.  But the price point will reflect the differences!

ScarfBloke


----------



## MBUIOGVA

jasmynh1 said:


> All of the information on the pearls is on the listing here - they are great quality! You can browse their other designs too!


Thank you dear jasmynh1


----------



## MBUIOGVA

The Pearl Necklace book arrived today!   Thank you for the suggestion in this thread. Now I need a little time to sit back and admire the pictures.....


----------



## jaskg144

A little difficult to get a photo... but the lusture on my new Akoyas is so good that you can see the reflection of my phone in them!!   . The diamonds are so sparkly too - I really love how the post is in the middle of the diamonds rather than on the pearl, so they sit much lower on the ear.


----------



## Cool Breeze

jasmynh1 said:


> A little difficult to get a photo... but the lusture on my new Akoyas is so good that you can see the reflection of my phone in them!!   . The diamonds are so sparkly too - I really love how the post is in the middle of the diamonds rather than on the pearl, so they sit much lower on the ear.
> View attachment 5314112


Truly beautiful!


----------



## LaPush

Hello dear pearl lovers. I have fallen in love with Akoya pearls and stopped by Mikimoto to have a look. The prices caused me two sleepless nights. 

I did some search on the internet and came across many other sellers who have their pearls priced much much lower. May I ask if anyone had experience with Pure Pearl? Thank you.


----------



## ScarfBloke

LaPush said:


> Hello dear pearl lovers. I have fallen in love with Akoya pearls and stopped by Mikimoto to have a look. The prices caused me two sleepless nights.
> 
> I did some search on the internet and came across many other sellers who have their pearls priced much much lower. May I ask if anyone had experience with Pure Pearl? Thank you.


While I have never bought from them, looking at their prices they seem reasonable.  I bought a paid of 8mm AAA Akoya for my daughter with 18KWG posts and they were AU$220 wholesale, which was pretty competitive.  Looking at the Pure Pearls I would say try them.  They seem pretty good.


----------



## LaPush

ScarfBloke said:


> While I have never bought from them, looking at their prices they seem reasonable.  I bought a paid of 8mm AAA Akoya for my daughter with 18KWG posts and they were AU$220 wholesale, which was pretty competitive.  Looking at the Pure Pearls I would say try them.  They seem pretty good.


Thank you for you reply. May I kindly ask from where did you purchase the Akoya pearls for your daughter?


----------



## Mcandy

I got a pair if south sea pearls earrings from jpan bout 13mm each and it was so hevy on my ears. I guess its not for me


----------



## SmokieDragon

Edison pearls today


----------



## MBUIOGVA

SmokieDragon said:


> Edison pearls today
> 
> View attachment 5321776



The size and luster of those pearls arr incredible!!!


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Mcandy said:


> I got a pair if south sea pearls earrings from jpan bout 13mm each and it was so hevy on my ears. I guess its not for me


Indeed....bigger pearls are heavier.   They are imho, for special moments.  8mm are best for everyday.


----------



## SmokieDragon

MBUIOGVA said:


> The size and luster of those pearls arr incredible!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## ScarfBloke

LaPush said:


> Thank you for you reply. May I kindly ask from where did you purchase the Akoya pearls for your daughter?


Sorry for the late reply LaPush - sadly I bought them wholesale and they don't sell to the public.


----------



## LaPush

ScarfBloke said:


> Sorry for the late reply LaPush - sadly I bought them wholesale and they don't sell to the public.


No problem at all and thank you for replying.


----------



## Mcandy

I am always fond of watching liveselling in facebook from sellers from japan. They sell lots of akoya pearls, south sea and high end items


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Mcandy said:


> I am always fond of watching liveselling in facebook from sellers from japan. They sell lots of akoya pearls, south sea and high end items


Hello Mcandy,
I didn’t know this took place in FB.   If you don’t mind sharing, what page would this be?


----------



## Mcandy

MBUIOGVA said:


> Hello Mcandy,
> I didn’t know this took place in FB.   If you don’t mind sharing, what page would this be?



You wouldnt understand. They talk filipino. They go to different jewelry places and second hand stores in japan and they do live selling there. Either they add 2000 yen to the price or the place pays them if they are able to sell their stuff. Sometimes they go to jewelry fairs too. Tgey also sell bags such as hermes Or LVs. I have fun watching even though i seldom buy any


----------



## Pearlover2305

hello pearl lovers family, its been a while.. was having great time exploring indonesian pearl market,,does anyone owns an indonesian SSP? and what do you think about them??


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Mcandy said:


> You wouldnt understand. They talk filipino. They go to different jewelry places and second hand stores in japan and they do live selling there. Either they add 2000 yen to the price or the place pays them if they are able to sell their stuff. Sometimes they go to jewelry fairs too. Tgey also sell bags such as hermes Or LVs. I have fun watching even though i seldom buy any


How interesting.   I wish I had learned Japanese....  thank you for answering anyhow....


----------



## Mcandy

MBUIOGVA said:


> How interesting.   I wish I had learned Japanese....  thank you for answering anyhow....


Welcome!


----------



## Molly0

Just wondering…what do you think of this bracelet?  I’ve seen these referred to as Biwa but I’m not sure.  The nacre on them is crazy iridescent.  They are more peacock than they appear to the camera.    The toggle is 925. Are they just freshwater mussel “stick” pearls?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Baroque Akoyas today


----------



## Cool Breeze

SmokieDragon said:


> Baroque Akoyas today
> 
> View attachment 5341887


They are gorgeous!  The glow is sublime!


----------



## JenJBS

SmokieDragon said:


> Baroque Akoyas today
> 
> View attachment 5341887



Gorgeous!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

MBUIOGVA said:


> Indeed....bigger pearls are heavier.   They are imho, for special moments.  8mm are best for everyday.



“The bigger the pearl, the richer the girl.”  (quote origin unknown)


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> “The bigger the pearl, the richer the girl.”  (quote origin unknown)


Thank you for sharing this quote!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

MBUIOGVA said:


> Thank you for sharing this quote!!



You’re welcome!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cool Breeze said:


> They are gorgeous!  The glow is sublime!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Jahpson

Hello pearl lovers,

Can you recommend where I can buy pearls? I would like pearl studs and a single pearl necklace (not necessarily long).


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Jahpson said:


> Hello pearl lovers,
> 
> Can you recommend where I can buy pearls? I would like pearl studs and a single pearl necklace (not necessarily long).


Hello Jahpson, 
Where are you located?  
I have read that Pearl Source and Pearl Paradise are great places to start.


----------



## Jahpson

MBUIOGVA said:


> Hello Jahpson,
> Where are you located?
> I have read that Pearl Source and Pearl Paradise are great places to start.


Hi MBUIOGVA,

Washington, DC. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## MBUIOGVA

SmokieDragon said:


> My Tahitian strand from Cees Van Oije. I wanted to pair it with my Tahitian studs but I’m really addicted to this one pair of Omega back earrings now
> 
> View attachment 5228784


Hi SmokieDragon,

What size are your pearls on this Tahitian necklace please?


----------



## SmokieDragon

MBUIOGVA said:


> Hi SmokieDragon,
> 
> What size are your pearls on this Tahitian necklace please?



From what I remember, they are supposed to be 9-13mm. I tried looking for the email that confirms this but couldn’t find it


----------



## MBUIOGVA

SmokieDragon said:


> From what I remember, they are supposed to be 9-13mm. I tried looking for the email that confirms this but couldn’t find it


Thank you for your kind reply my dear SmokieDragon.   As I told you in the past, I am impressed by your necklace.  I am looking at a piece in the 10-11mm arena....  The quality of the strand I am looking at is great...  I am planning a harpoon closure to be able to add another similar necklace for length purposes in the future....


----------



## Classy Collector

Would you choose pearl studs or drop pearl/diamond earrings for everyday wear?
Stud option.



Drop option.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Classy Collector said:


> Would you choose pearl studs or drop pearl/diamond earrings for everyday wear?
> Stud option.
> View attachment 5371208
> 
> 
> Drop option.
> View attachment 5371209


Hello Classy Collector,
I would choose pearl studs no bigger than 9mm because of my telephone usage.


----------



## Classy Collector

MBUIOGVA said:


> Hello Classy Collector,
> I would choose pearl studs no bigger than 9mm because of my telephone usage.


Oh yes, great point!!! Totally didn’t think about how I use phone during the day too lol. Thank you so much. This is why we peruse TPF


----------



## wisconsin

What do you think of fresh water pearl torsades necklace like Tiffany’s?


----------



## limom

it is not worth paying designer price, imo.


----------



## fendifemale

Had some Akoyas re-strung. Happy with the outcome.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Blue Akoyas


----------



## SmokieDragon

Akoya tin cup necklace and Hanadama earrings. TBH, I do find these earring underwhelming for Hanadamas. Oh well lol


----------



## SmokieDragon

Freshwater coin pearls


----------



## RT1

SmokieDragon said:


> Baroque Akoyas today
> 
> View attachment 5341887


These pearls are phenomenal.


----------



## SmokieDragon

RT1 said:


> These pearls are phenomenal.



Thanks so much!! Brings back memories of a good lunch that day too


----------



## SmokieDragon

Akoya and diamond earrings


----------



## SmokieDragon

Multicoloured FW strand yesterday


----------



## MBUIOGVA

SmokieDragon is The Pearl Queen


----------



## SmokieDragon

MBUIOGVA said:


> SmokieDragon is The Pearl Queen



Thanks so much but I have to say that @cdtracing has an amazing collection! @TXLVlove has inspired me with learning how to string pearls and also her own collection - she has also contributed to my love for pearls


----------



## jaskg144

I was sorting my jewellery box today and put on three pearl rings  now I want a triple Pearl ring lol.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Dears,

Here is one of my new additions to my pearl collection. This is a Tahitian Multicolor necklace. A big thank you to SmokieDragon for her kind guidance and advice with which I managed to produce a piece with contrast and sense. I am over the moon!


----------



## SmokieDragon

MBUIOGVA said:


> Dears,
> 
> Here is one of my new additions to my pearl collection. This is a Tahitian Multicolor necklace. A big thank you to SmokieDragon for her kind guidance and advice with which I managed to produce a piece with contrast and sense. I am over the moon!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415171


 
So happy to help! Your strand is gorgeous!!! I think we need a neck mod shot!


----------



## MBUIOGVA

SmokieDragon said:


> So happy to help! Your strand is gorgeous!!! I think we need a neck mod shot!




Voila!   The only thing is I had two “beauty marks” removed, hence the small bruises on my neck.... ☺️

Thank you again SmokieDragon for your time and willingness to help!


----------



## SmokieDragon

MBUIOGVA said:


> Voila!   The only thing is I had two “beauty marks” removed, hence the small bruises on my neck.... ☺
> 
> Thank you again SmokieDragon for your time and willingness to help!
> 
> View attachment 5415619


You’re very welcome! Beautiful strand and heal well soon!


----------



## Cool Breeze

MBUIOGVA said:


> Dears,
> 
> Here is one of my new additions to my pearl collection. This is a Tahitian Multicolor necklace. A big thank you to SmokieDragon for her kind guidance and advice with which I managed to produce a piece with contrast and sense. I am over the moon!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415171


It’s stunning!  Wear it in good health


----------



## sassification

jasmynh1 said:


> A little difficult to get a photo... but the lusture on my new Akoyas is so good that you can see the reflection of my phone in them!!   . The diamonds are so sparkly too - I really love how the post is in the middle of the diamonds rather than on the pearl, so they sit much lower on the ear.
> View attachment 5314112



Beautiful! May i ask where you got these?


----------



## jaskg144

sassification said:


> Beautiful! May i ask where you got these?



Of course! They are from a jeweller on Etsy:









						ValdiValdi - Etsy UK
					

Shop Pavlova Jewelry by ValdiValdi located in Hong Kong, Hong Kong. Smooth dispatch! Has a history of dispatching on time with tracking. Speedy replies! Has a history of replying to messages quickly.




					www.etsy.com
				




These are the exact ones, I chose YG: 









						18K Yellow Gold Pearl Stud Earring With Diamonds8-8.5mm Akoya - Etsy UK
					

This Stud Earrings item by ValdiValdi has 148 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Hong Kong. Listed on 12 Nov, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## joseybird

Can anyone recommend a source (if there is one!) for a quality cultured pearl necklace that’s $300 or less? I’m thinking ~18 inches.


----------



## SmokieDragon

joseybird said:


> Can anyone recommend a source (if there is one!) for a quality cultured pearl necklace that’s $300 or less? I’m thinking ~18 inches.



Pearl Paradise


----------



## caruava

Been considering a strand of SS pearls for a while. I looked at the vendors recommended by other members here but wasn't too impressed with clasp options available. I know a lot of members get them changed out. I've been looking at Paspaley. I especially love the clasps and how the pearls looks like their sitting end to end with no visible knots.




I don't have the budget for baroque from Paspaley. That's what I absolutely love. I feel the baroque style is more wearable say with a t-shirt. I'm considering their rhapsody or circle strand.




I haven't seen many Paspaley posts returned via search. Below 13-15mm on left and 10-13mm on right. I'm usually quite decisive but I am really, really struggling with choosing.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

kavnadoo said:


> Been considering a strand of SS pearls for a while. I looked at the vendors recommended by other members here but wasn't too impressed with clasp options available. I know a lot of members get them changed out. I've been looking at Paspaley. I especially love the clasps and how the pearls looks like their sitting end to end with no visible knots.
> 
> View attachment 5424476
> 
> 
> I don't have the budget for baroque from Paspaley. That's what I absolutely love. I feel the baroque style is more wearable say with a t-shirt. I'm considering their rhapsody or circle strand.
> 
> View attachment 5424490
> 
> 
> I haven't seen many Paspaley posts returned via search. Below 13-15mm on left and 10-13mm on right. I'm usually quite decisive but I am really, really struggling with choosing.
> 
> View attachment 5424505



Uff what a tough decision for you. Both necklaces are lovely. I have two White South Sea Baroque necklaces with the “harpoon clasp” you like. This closure is genius imho. I bought my first SS 18 years ago, and bought the second one recently with the purpose to elongate the necklace, or double up. It’s late where I am at the moment, however, I will post a picture of my two beloved White SS necklaces tomorrow taking advantage of the sunlight.  
I was advised by my pearl broker that because the nacre is much thicker in SS pearls, they will last longer, and age better compared to Freshwater pearls.  This is the reason for my liking of white SS pearls.


----------



## caruava

@MBUIOGVA thank you. I would love to see yours, especially the clasps. Between posting before and now, I've got the larger one secured.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

kavnadoo said:


> @MBUIOGVA thank you. I would love to see yours, especially the clasps. Between posting before and now, I've got the larger one secured.



Good morning ☀!!

As promised here are the pictures of my white South Sea Baroque necklaces, and the harpoon clasps too. The longer necklace is my last addition.  I love them


----------



## caruava

@MBUIOGVA Good evening! (we are obviously in different hemispheres)

They are absolutely stunning. Especially love the one on the left. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## udalrike

I come always back to pearls, don't know why.....  
Made this bracelet today with pearls that are not perfect at all (South sea, Tahitians, and freshwater ones). 
I like the way they are imperfect.


----------



## udalrike

And the necklace made of very different sorts of beads and a Klimt painting.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

udalrike said:


> I come always back to pearls, don't know why.....
> Made this bracelet today with pearls that are not perfect at all (South sea, Tahitians, and freshwater ones).
> I like the way they are imperfect.



Wow!!!  The colors and luster are beautiful.  Well done my dear!


----------



## caruava

Paspaley 13-15mm circlé strand. Love the diamond and how easy this piece is to wear.


----------



## Cool Breeze

caruava said:


> Paspaley 13-15mm circlé strand. Love the diamond and how easy this piece is to wear.


Stunning!  It looks gorgeous on you


----------



## MBUIOGVA

caruava said:


> Paspaley 13-15mm circlé strand. Love the diamond and how easy this piece is to wear.



This necklace is so pretty and it looks great in you.   Congratulations in having found such a piece....


----------



## caruava

Thank you, though I can see how it's hard to stop at 1!


----------



## MBUIOGVA

caruava said:


> Thank you, though I can see how it's hard to stop at 1!



These pieces are treasures.  They are a gift from nature, and take along time to form, be found, and be sorted.....  we are lucky


----------



## caruava

MBUIOGVA said:


> These pieces are treasures.  They are a gift from nature, and take along time to form, be found, and be sorted.....  we are lucky



Very true. So much goes into them. It is truly fascinating. The perfect rounds even more so and can take decades to form a perfectly matched strand from what I was told by the SAs and it makes sense.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

MBUIOGVA said:


> These pieces are treasures.  They are a gift from nature, and take along time to form, be found, and be sorted.....  we are lucky



**** I meant to write pearls takes “a long” time to form.....  sorry for the typo....


----------



## udalrike

MBUIOGVA, thank you!
Love your necklace too!


----------



## udalrike

Today


----------



## MBUIOGVA

This is the late Lily Safra.  Look at the size of her Baroque South Sea pearls....


----------



## udalrike

Wow!!! Wonderful!!


----------



## udalrike

Mine are only fresh water, but I tried 3 pendants. 
What do you think is the best one?


----------



## udalrike

What a coincidence! I saw  *MBUIOGVAs *post with the similar looking necklace when I was about posting mine.
​


----------



## MBUIOGVA

udalrike said:


> Mine are only fresh water, but I tried 3 pendants.
> What do you think is the best one?
> 
> View attachment 5516171
> 
> 
> View attachment 5516172
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5516173



These freshwater pearls are amazing!! And the pendants are pretty too.  I personally like the flower and the turquoise pendant.  The seahorse is nice as well.


----------



## bougieprincess

Hi Pearl Lovers, I recently fell in love with the idea of pearls, and wanted to start build my collections. I love bracelets and earrings so do you have any suggestions for a first time buyer. Also I am considering buying a wrap bead bracelet from Tiffany and wanted opinions.


----------



## cdtracing

Haven't posted lately so I thought of I would post these pics of my pearls at the doctor's office.


----------



## cdtracing

It's just too hot & humid for a lot of jewelry so I'm just wearing a SS floating pearl necklace paired with SS Autore drop earrings & matching ring.


----------



## Cool Breeze

cdtracing said:


> Haven't posted lately so I thought of I would post these pics of my pearls at the doctor's office.
> 
> View attachment 5573540
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573541


It’s great to see you again!  You and your pearls are always stunning.


----------



## foxgal

cdtracing said:


> It's just too hot & humid for a lot of jewelry so I'm just wearing a SS floating pearl necklace paired with SS Autore drop earrings & matching ring.
> 
> View attachment 5575506



I love this simple style floating necklace   Can I ask what size the pearl is? It’s gorgeous!


----------



## foxgal

bougieprincess said:


> Hi Pearl Lovers, I recently fell in love with the idea of pearls, and wanted to start build my collections. I love bracelets and earrings so do you have any suggestions for a first time buyer. Also I am considering buying a wrap bead bracelet from Tiffany and wanted opinions.



I’m no expert so I can’t help you, but I did find the education section on Pearl Paradise very helpful to learn about the different types of pearls. 

Are you thinking about the pearl bracelets from Tiffany’s hardwear collection? There are a few comments on the Tiffany forum but not much. I really like this collection and would “assume” Tiffany pearls would be decent quality. Birks Rock and Pearl collection also has some unique pearl & silver pieces that are affordable but still a reputable brand. 

Show us anything you get!


----------



## cdtracing

foxgal said:


> I love this simple style floating necklace   Can I ask what size the pearl is? It’s gorgeous!


It's 12.8mm. It has wonderful luster.


----------



## bougieprincess

foxgal said:


> I’m no expert so I can’t help you, but I did find the education section on Pearl Paradise very helpful to learn about the different types of pearls.
> 
> Are you thinking about the pearl bracelets from Tiffany’s hardwear collection? There are a few comments on the Tiffany forum but not much. I really like this collection and would “assume” Tiffany pearls would be decent quality. Birks Rock and Pearl collection also has some unique pearl & silver pieces that are affordable but still a reputable brand.
> 
> Show us anything you get!


I'll plan to get my first bracelet as a Christmas gift for myself! When I do I'll share a picture!


----------



## udalrike

MBUIOGVA said:


> Wow!!!  The colors and luster are beautiful.  Well done my dear!


Thank you, dear MBUIOGVA!


----------



## udalrike

One pearl in the stack...


----------



## udalrike

And I was experimenting with things I already had. Very content with the outcome


----------



## CarryOn2020

Humble apologies in advance. Love this thread, so inspiring, so beautiful.  Currently looking for pearl solitaire earrings that are *clips*.  suggestions on the size? South sea, Akoya, Freshwater or any other suggestions are welcome.  My concern is getting the wrong size and having them fall off.  Maybe I am just a nervous Nellie. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## udalrike

Wearing a lot of pearls today. The most are real ones, a few are made from shells.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> Haven't posted lately so I thought of I would post these pics of my pearls at the doctor's office.
> 
> View attachment 5573540
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573541


Lovely to see you here again, my pearl queen! Gorgeous pieces as always!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Tahitian strand and studs recently


----------



## MBUIOGVA

CarryOn2020 said:


> Humble apologies in advance. Love this thread, so inspiring, so beautiful.  Currently looking for pearl solitaire earrings that are *clips*.  suggestions on the size? South sea, Akoya, Freshwater or any other suggestions are welcome.  My concern is getting the wrong size and having them fall off.  Maybe I am just a nervous Nellie. Thanks so much in advance.


I have no experience with clip earrings, however from what I have seen, the pearl earrings should be big enough to hide the clip....  I would suggest Mabe pearls because of their semi round shape.... as far as size and comfort, you need to decide how the earrings fit on you.... do let us know what you decide....


----------



## cdtracing

Annual physical with doctor today. Wore my ombré pearls.


----------



## hepd09

Hello everyone. I am in need of some suggestions. I recently discovered a love for pearls, especially Tahitians and Akoyas. I know Mikimoto is the go-to, but I was wondering if anyone knew of a reputable source that sells pearls of similar ilk for lower cost. If not, perhaps a nice place offering natural higher grade pearls. Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

hepd09 said:


> Hello everyone. I am in need of some suggestions. I recently discovered a love for pearls, especially Tahitians and Akoyas. I know Mikimoto is the go-to, but I was wondering if anyone knew of a reputable source that sells pearls of similar ilk for lower cost. If not, perhaps a nice place offering natural higher grade pearls. Thanks so much!


Do check out Pearl Paradise’s store online and Cees Van Ojie on Instagram


----------



## Allthingsheart

I read somewhere on the internet a long time ago that you should wear strand of pearls for each decade. I turned 40 this past week and have 4 strands in each color.

White Freshwater Pearls



Lavendar Freshwater Pearls




Gray Freshwater Pearls


----------



## cdtracing

Dinner out with youngest son last night. Large pastel Tahitians were the night's accessories.


----------



## Cool Breeze

cdtracing said:


> Dinner out with youngest son last night. Large pastel Tahitians were the night's accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601270


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## hepd09

SmokieDragon said:


> Do check out Pearl Paradise’s store online and Cees Van Ojie on Instagram


Thank you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Silver blue Akoyas today


----------



## hepd09

SmokieDragon said:


> Silver blue Akoyas today
> 
> View attachment 5606230


Akoya's are so beautiful!


----------



## Mikipearlfan

Good to know.


----------



## Mikipearlfan

hepd09 said:


> Akoya's are so beautiful!


Gorgeous! Where did you find blue?


----------



## SmokieDragon

hepd09 said:


> Akoya's are so beautiful!


Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Mikipearlfan said:


> Gorgeous! Where did you find blue?


They're from Pearl Paradise. Got them in 2017 IIRC


----------



## cdtracing

My new Fiji pearls. I've lusted for a strand like this for 4 yrs.


----------



## caruava

Lovely! They look like they're just floating. You wear them well.


----------



## SmokieDragon

cdtracing said:


> My new Fiji pearls. I've lusted for a strand like this for 4 yrs.
> View attachment 5609955
> View attachment 5609962


Absolutely breathtakingly gorgeous!!!


----------



## foxgal

I’ve posted these pearl charms on my necklace before, but slightly changed up on they sit on the chain and really like them this way. Plus with tiny Melanie Auld pearl hoops. This is my 24/7 look right now. 

I’m really happy to see pearls getting the attention they deserve these days. Was watching one of those silly reality TV shows (guilty pleasure!) and was surprised how many of the young fashionable women featured were wearing pearl studs and bracelets!


----------



## hepd09

foxgal said:


> I’ve posted these pearl charms on my necklace before, but slightly changed up on they sit on the chain and really like them this way. Plus with tiny Melanie Auld pearl hoops. This is my 24/7 look right now.
> 
> I’m really happy to see pearls getting the attention they deserve these days. Was watching one of those silly reality TV shows (guilty pleasure!) and was surprised how many of the young fashionable women featured were wearing pearl studs and bracelets!
> 
> View attachment 5622481


Pearls and jade are so underrated, although I am not necessarily complaining since lower demand means prices aren't spiked unless the stones/pearls are breathtaking and/or rare. I hope to someday get my hands on some beautiful black pearls and Mikimoto akoyas.


----------



## tonyrhong

Question for Mikimoto experts: I have a gifted Mikimoto pearl necklace 18k gold clasp and 18 inch. However the M charm is located on 15th or 16th pearl not the first or third pearl. Is this a red flag?


----------



## xlana

Sharing my small but extremely sentimental collection of pearl jewelry! Everything except for the safety pin pearl earrings (which are from Mizuki) are vintage. I inherited the necklace and bracelet set from my mother, and the pearl stud earrings and matching pearl ring was given to my mother from my late paternal grandmother whom she's now passed onto me. They're some of my most treasured jewelry pieces. I have no idea what the details are of these pearls, but would welcome any information from you ladies who are pearl experts!


----------



## PennyPurse

tonyrhong said:


> Question for Mikimoto experts: I have a gifted Mikimoto pearl necklace 18k gold clasp and 18 inch. However the M charm is located on 15th or 16th pearl not the first or third pearl. Is this a red flag?





tonyrhong said:


> Question for Mikimoto experts: I have a gifted Mikimoto pearl necklace 18k gold clasp and 18 inch. However the M charm is located on 15th or 16th pearl not the first or third pearl. Is this a red flag?


Saw a few on Mikimoto’s Site.  See Attached…..


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my new Keshi pearl bracelet from Monica Vinader today…


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> My new Fiji pearls. I've lusted for a strand like this for 4 yrs.
> View attachment 5609955
> View attachment 5609962


Perfect! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Cool Breeze

xlana said:


> Sharing my small but extremely sentimental collection of pearl jewelry! Everything except for the safety pin pearl earrings (which are from Mizuki) are vintage. I inherited the necklace and bracelet set from my mother, and the pearl stud earrings and matching pearl ring was given to my mother from my late paternal grandmother whom she's now passed onto me. They're some of my most treasured jewelry pieces. I have no idea what the details are of these pearls, but would welcome any information from you ladies who are pearl experts!
> 
> View attachment 5654259


It’s a beautiful collection.  It’s wonderful how much you appreciate and cherish your family.  These pearls will glow with love.


----------



## xlana

Cool Breeze said:


> It’s a beautiful collection.  It’s wonderful how much you appreciate and cherish your family.  These pearls will glow with love.


Thank you . They're rather delicate so I only wear them for special occasions but that's fine by me!


----------



## TXLVlove

Hi Pearlies, it’s been awhile since I’ve posted.  This year has been filled with a lot of life changes starting with my mom’s passing, then my retirement from education, and finally dealing with her estate.  Right before she passed she gifted me the “Wilma’s” as we girls lovingly referred to them.  She wore them almost every day and told me she was going to leave them to me.  They are South sea pearls 14-16mm.  I added two pearls to the end to lengthen it from 17” to 18”.  I love them.  I haven’t worn them too often but now that it’s cooler I might have to start!


----------



## PennyPurse

Beautiful!  Here is a pic of my set.


----------



## TXLVlove

Here’s a better pic of them.


----------



## PennyPurse

TXLVlove said:


> Here’s a better pic of them.
> 
> View attachment 5673401


Fabulous!


----------



## Cool Breeze

TXLVlove said:


> Hi Pearlies, it’s been awhile since I’ve posted.  This year has been filled with a lot of life changes starting with my mom’s passing, then my retirement from education, and finally dealing with her estate.  Right before she passed she gifted me the “Wilma’s” as we girls lovingly referred to them.  She wore them almost every day and told me she was going to leave them to me.  They are South sea pearls 14-16mm.  I added two pearls to the end to lengthen it from 17” to 18”.  I love them.  I haven’t worn them too often but now that it’s cooler I might have to start!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673367


So sorry to hear about your loss.  Those pearls are absolutely amazing!  You both glow!


----------



## SmokieDragon

TXLVlove said:


> Here’s a better pic of them.
> 
> View attachment 5673401


Such a gorgeous strand! So sorry for your loss but glad that your mom's pearls get the love and attention that they so deserve!


----------



## TXLVlove

SmokieDragon said:


> Such a gorgeous strand! So sorry for your loss but glad that your mom's pearls get the love and attention that they so deserve!


Thank you SmokieD!


----------



## Junkenpo

Hi folks!

I just picked these earrings up second-hand on e*bay.  They're hallmarked "14k DSL" and I'm really adoring them.  Googling led me to results like these:  1, 2. Is anyone familiar with the DSL brand and if that seems accurate for pricing? Are these ever faked? Because I paid nowhere near that much.


----------

